# Official iOS devices thread



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi friends.

At first I welcome all who purchased iPhone3G in india.

I have also got one 16 GB model (white) from AirTel. Believe me, the interface is really addictive. Nothing can be compared to the marvelous interface of this phone.

I would like to discuss all issues regarding the phone in this thread.

And for god's sake, please don't post comparisons with other handsets like N96, HTC etc. I am bored discussing those. Also no debate in pricing of this set. After all, good things obviously comes with a price.

Hope to hear more from you guys.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

wow yehhui na baat .i don't have iphone but i am apple fan mac mini and hacintosh owner


----------



## superczar (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

if you havent done so already, grab the following apps (free) frm the app store

Labyrinth LE
Shazam
Cubic
Remote
*Shazam*
PapiJump


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Thanks gaurav and superczar for the quick response.

I am downloading the apps.

This device indeed changed the way I used to browse net on mobiles. 

Keep on posting guyz.

Also I have tried one free game : iPint... its really fun.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Post some screenshots please.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Did not find the following two :

Labyrinth LE
Shazam

Here are some screenshots:


----------



## New (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Congrats brother..


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Here is a pic taken on iPhone today morning


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

How can you not find them. You just enter the names in the search field and there they are. Unless… are you using the Indian version of the iTunes Store?

Here are the links to the apps:
*Shazam* (awesome, awesome app!)
*Labyrinth LE*


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Thanks Arayush for the help. I think i have some troubles using iTunes 

I am using the indian store... so could not find Shazam.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Tanmay Satpathy , i think you should have bought the Black colored iphone.

iPhone 3Gs developing cracks or Original source


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



superczar said:


> if you havent done so already, grab the following apps (free) frm the app store
> 
> Labyrinth LE
> Shazam
> ...



r these games free?


----------



## dreams (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Congrats on the purchase..I am using Opera and unfortunately not able to view your attachments Tanmay.


----------



## anonymusneo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

i cant view them either


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I am using Firefox, and the images works friends.

Dear Power Up... I have already made my homework on iPhone. Already visited the links before taking this decision. So as I mentioned in the first post, no talks on the pro-n-con of iPhone. This thread is only to discuss the post-purchase issues of iPhone. 

@ superczar and aryayush, the Labyrinth LE is really addictive. It seems like a real board with a steel ball 

Give me idea on other apps.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Ah! A much needed thread!


----------



## Power UP (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Dear Power Up... I have already made my homework on iPhone. Already visited the links before taking this decision. So as I mentioned in the first post, no talks on the pro-n-con of iPhone. This thread is only to discuss the post-purchase issues of iPhone.


Tanmay i think you have misunderstood me. 
I was not saying that iPhone is bad, but if there is an option for u to swap for a black colored iphone then you should probably avail it.
After all one of the main features of iPhones is showing off, now you wouldn't want to show off an product with cracks on it in plain sight. But black should conceal most of them.

But if u love white color then its okay


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Dear PowerUp, after close observation of the pics on the original post, i feel that those cracks can appear in two scenarios :

1. Either the person dropped the phone (believe me, the phone feels very solid). See the crack appeared in the corner and near the headphone jack.

2. Or, it must have been overheated (caused while using the phone for a long time with the charger connected)


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Well I would suggest that this thread should be considered like the Official Apple thread - a free for all brawl!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Power UP said:


> After all one of the main features of iPhones is showing off, now you wouldn't want to show off an product with cracks on it in plain sight. But black should conceal most of them.


Just so you know, Apple will replace either the phone or the defective part if a crack develops within the first year of purchase. So he doesn’t need the black model just to hide the cracks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> Just so you know, Apple will replace either the phone or the defective part if a crack develops within the first year of purchase. So he doesn’t need the black model just to hide the cracks.


but what would he do after the first year ? swat flies ?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

That’s the standard warranty on almost all consumer electronic goods. It’s assumed that if the product worked just fine for a whole year from the date of purchase, there wasn’t any manufacturing defect in it. After the first year is up, you’re pretty much on your own. Apple does, however, offer warranty extension of up to two years (from the date of purchase) for an additional fee.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

is there any opera available for iphone too?
how do u transfer file if u download some games or application s from net to be installed on iphone .can it be done via bluetooth? where teh installable programs reach first .like in nokia it reaches like an sms in inbox with a tag of bleutooth
do u need data cable for iphone to tansfer application and mp3 or videos to iphone from pc


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



gauravsuneja said:


> is there any opera available for iphone too?


Dude, it has Safari. What would you need Opera for? And no, it’s not.



gauravsuneja said:


> how do u transfer file if u download some games or application s from net to be installed on iphone .can it be done via bluetooth?


No, you need to use the included data/charging cable.



gauravsuneja said:


> where teh installable programs reach first .like in nokia it reaches like an sms in inbox with a tag of bleutooth


You either download them directly on the phone (over EDGE or Wi-Fi) or download them in iTunes on your computer and sync the phone. They show up on the home screen.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

thanks
so what is the function of inbuilt bluetooth then?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@Aryayush

Congrats on the smokingapples initiative.

After a long gap (may be 12 yrs) this is the first device of apple i am using. I am truly amazed that they have still got the ability to create hypes on the look and feel of their prodct. I really remember Mac's impression in the MS DOS/Win 3.11 era.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

You’ll _love_ Mac OS X and the Macs of today if you like the iPhone.



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Congrats on the smokingapples initiative.


Thanks. 



gauravsuneja said:


> so what is the function of inbuilt bluetooth then?


Enabling you to connect to Bluetooth headsets to make and receive calls.


----------



## superczar (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

iMav and other guys, please don't turn this into one of those countless _anything-Apple-needs-bashing_ threads

Back to topc, Am looking for a notes app that can synce notes from my PC
Evernote works, but since it does not store the notes locally, It's a pain waiting for the notes to be fetched esp. when in a  weak signal area
Any good alternative apps?

Also, did anyone get Cro-Mag racer and/or Crash Bandicoot
Wondering which racing game to plonk my money on

Offtopic again, Arya, IIRC, you weren't a big fan of the  iPhone last time I was arnd here on these forums, what happened in the interim


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> At first I welcome all who purchased iPhone3G in india.
> 
> ...


Wow dats gr8....
Have u installed the cool apps & games ..such as super monkey ball & krash bandicoot 3D


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



superczar said:


> iMav and other guys, please don't turn this into one of those countless _anything-Apple-needs-bashing_ threads


I hope you are aware of the _Official Apple thread_ on the forum. I am referring to that thread, as the thread starter said this thread is for _post purchase discussion_.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



superczar said:


> Also, did anyone get Cro-Mag racer and/or Crash Bandicoot
> Wondering which racing game to plonk my money on
> 
> Offtopic again, Arya, IIRC, you weren't a big fan of the  iPhone last time I was arnd here on these forums, what happened in the interim



Both games are quite good for a phone.3D graphics are commendable.Get CBNC,cro-mag is not worth that money.
Get teleport too.You can control your Mac or PC from anywhere in the world and get a full screen preview of you Mac or PC and with full control.You can launch apps,put your computer on download and do all kinda stuff you'd ever want to do when you are away from it.
Supermonkey Ball is also a must!



aryayush said:


> Just so you know, Apple will replace either the phone or the defective part if a crack develops within the first year of purchase. So he doesn’t need the black model just to hide the cracks.


The chrome Apple logo had 2 scratches when I got it.Actually,I didn't buy it.My Dad bought it without seeing and trying it properly.Can I get the back replaced or should I carry on with it as it is?Plastic back is a scratch magnet  and is bound to get scratched over time as I don't prefer using a case and spoil the awesome looks of the iPhone.But I put the case on before placing it on any dusty hard surfaces like my comp table
I must say the aluminium back is much better than plastic one.It's scratch resistant and looks better.

BTW I own a 16GB White iPhone 3G.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



superczar said:


> Offtopic again, Arya, IIRC, you weren't a big fan of the  iPhone last time I was arnd here on these forums, what happened in the interim


Uh… you must have me confused with someone else. I, not a fan of the iPhone!? 

I was against buying it unofficially from the U.S.A. due to the warranty thing but Milind bought one in front of me and I just couldn’t resist after that. And I’m _so_ glad I bought it.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I am trying out various free apps from iTunes store right now. 

Labyrinth LE and Audi A4 are my favorites till date.

My 8yrs old daughter loves games like iDoodle 2 and Bubbles.

Also Cannonfire is a much loved game (I used to play it in the Win95 days). 

I am thinking of buying some games too. Any suggestions?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Crash Bandicot Nitro Cart,Cro-Mag rally,Supermonkey Ball,Poker,Motoracer.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

From what I hear, Billy Frontier is supposed to be a really neat game.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Today I have tried one paid app - Koi Pond

Its simulates a real pond... with fish. When u touch the water, ripples appear abd the fish goes away from your fingure. A real visual treat


----------



## krazzy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ Is that all that the app does? How much does it cost?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Its 0.99$

This app simply gives a demo of the power of graphics, and all the sensors built into the iPhone.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Ah. Was wondering whether to get Koi Pond. Now I'll get it!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I have also tried MagicPad. A 3.99$ application which is basically a notepad with copy-cut-paste abilities. It also allow font change, size change and attribute change of the text (rich text editing).

Website:
*magicpad.proximi.com


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ But it is restricted within itself. I'm waiting for a systemwide copy paste system. I pray that it makes it in the 2.1 update.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Hey guys! I don't have an iPhone 3G but I have iPod touch. Try out the app Aurora Feint. It is totally awesome, how they make a puzzle game so interesting. And it's free.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

can anybody buy me iphone from usa .i am willing to shell 15k inr for that

did u try unlocking and jailbreaking it .can u tell what is the firmware version in new iphone 3g

wouldn't it had been nicer if we had to umm to transfer iphone themes or applications what we have  downloaded from internet via bluetooth instead of data cable?


----------



## krinish (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

is jailbreak avaialable on 3g yet?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

No talk of jailbreaking. Already miserabled someone for it. 

Btw, I'm using Ambiance these days. I love the rain sound, really soothing! Although from what I hear aSleep is supposed to be better.


----------



## Pat (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



gauravsuneja said:


> can anybody buy me iphone from usa .i am willing to shell 15k inr for that
> 
> did u try unlocking and jailbreaking it .can u tell what is the firmware version in new iphone 3g



Stop acting desperate dude. iPhone 3G without contract is available for 26k INR in US. If you are talking about first-gen iPhone, then its not available for sale there. 

My advice to you: Go and check the local market. You might get good offers for a used/new first-gen iPhone. Thats what I did


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^ can v get 1st gen iphone in delhi???


----------



## Pat (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ You should. Why not go and check it out for yourself ?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> My advice to you: Go and check the local market. You might get good offers for a used/new first-gen iPhone. Thats what I did


So you finally bought it? For how much?


----------



## Pat (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> So you finally bought it? For how much?



Got it for 16k from a guy on TE forum. Its used, but the condition is pretty cool. Still dont have the phone in hand. I am in Germany, will be getting it next week


----------



## aryayush (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Wow, that’s a steal! I would never sell mine for just that much.


----------



## Pat (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> Wow, that’s a steal! I would never sell mine for just that much.



Yea, but its an 8 GB iPhone and not 16 GB like yours. But its a good deal nevertheless


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

nice thread.. am not able to open the images... using firefox.. any problem with TD site


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

the best deal i went to gaffar wud have been though i didn't buy it he was selling old not sold 1st hand iphone at 25650 rs and the one which was used which had scratches and dents even was sold for 16500 and other one with only scratches was for 18500inr


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Today I have tried another two free app...

FaceBook
Wikipanion

Both are really useful.

I really love the MagicPad app. At least it gives us some freedom from typing out repeated words. It also adds font/attribute/size change of the text. You can also send the notes to any email id directly from the application itself.

I have noticed that safari sometimes crashes without any apparent reason. Also have got a white screen... was forced to restart the phone.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Safari crashes are indeed vexing. I expect Apple to get it right after a few tries, just like they did on Mac OS X.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> Safari crashes are indeed vexing. I expect Apple to get it right after a few tries, just like they did on Mac OS X.



I have heard quite a lot about these crashes but never really experienced one.So lucky so far


----------



## goobimama (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Now they aren't as frequent as they were back in 1.1.4 (and earlier I suppose). The 2.0.2 Safari is really stable IMO.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@all iPhone fellas,do try motoracer,it's awesome!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



cooldudie3 said:


> Hey guys! I don't have an iPhone 3G but I have iPod touch. Try out the app Aurora Feint. It is totally awesome, how they make a puzzle game so interesting. And it's free.



I have tried Aurora Feint... awesome game. One of the nicest puzzle game i have ever played.



goobimama said:


> Now they aren't as frequent as they were back in 1.1.4 (and earlier I suppose). The 2.0.2 Safari is really stable IMO.



 Experienced the crashes afterupgrading to 2.0.2. 

May be an coincidence


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I'm happy to join 'iPhone 3G' Family,Got my white 16GB from Airtel.


Is there any eBook reader available for iphone? Will podcasting do this?

Someone kindly share ur views,plz....!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Just get MobileFinder or Datacase and it will read up all your PDFs you can throw at it. With resume from last position and such, its perfect.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Congrats Dhan_shh for your new iPhone3G.

I have also tried a2z pro.... a nice little conversion utility.

Aurora Feint is really an addictive game, and free too 

I have also got Face Melter..... drag your fingure on a photo... and create expression. The recent version allows morphing between the original and manipulated picture


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I would have preferred it if they had the shake to go back feature (in addition to the history brush).


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

The shake to undo all is available in the current version of face melter.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> I have also tried a2z pro.... a nice little conversion utility.


Thanks. I’d been using UniCon till now but this one looks _loads_ better. 

Got any game recommendations, guys?

Try the following:
BiiBall 3D ($4—got it at a 50% discount and am addicted to it)
Cube Runner
Dizzy Bee ($3)
Enigmo ($6)
iCopter ($1)

Also, share your high scores. Here are mine:
BiiBall 3D: 3017
Cube Runner: 199
iCopter: 1415


----------



## goobimama (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

How lame is this! Why did those facemelter guys have to put that stupid warning there (for the shake to undo). At least put an option in the settings. Especially since they've put a sensitivity slider to take care of accidental undos.

I love the video replay thing though. That is super cool.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

That stupid warning is really annoying 

Today I have installed RulerPlus... a nice scale in my iPhone3G.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Some of the reviewers for Face Melter are saying stuff like, “Meh, even Photoshop can do it.”

Man, some people can be really dumb. Like, really, _really freakin’ stupid_!


----------



## rocky_pratik (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Hi Guys..I am new to ThinkDigit.

I wanna purchase 2G Iphone. 8GB or 16GB.

I just wanna one thing..I am from Mumbai and i have Vodafone card..Can somebody explain me the Data plan..I am very confused.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

The recent version of Koi Pond allows multitouch ripple .... and the graphics become nicer too.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Can't wait for the 2.1 software! Really want to try out the Genius features…


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Cro-Mag Rally is available for only $2 right now. Grab it, I say.


----------



## Pat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

How do I make appstore on iPhone to connect to Indian itunes store ? Currently when I try to donwload anything, it says my account is valid for downloads only from Indian itunes store.


----------



## rocky_pratik (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



rocky_pratik said:


> Hi Guys..I am new to ThinkDigit.
> 
> I wanna purchase 2G Iphone. 8GB or 16GB.
> 
> I just wanna one thing..I am from Mumbai and i have Vodafone card..Can somebody explain me the Data plan..I am very confused.




Please someone reply to me


----------



## Pat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ What do you want to know about data plan ? Everything is explicitly mentioned on their site! its a blatant rip-off though! I would never ever opt for such expensive data plans! I suggest you buy an idea connection..It offers 512 MB data at 299 per month!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

AirTel's data plans are somewhat better than VodaFone. They provide usage of 500 mb per month free for the first 12 months.

However this plan is for iPhone 3G only.

@ aryayush, is cro-mag rally a nice game?

And what type of file viewer should i purchase to view pdf/doc/xls/ppt (if possible MS Off 2007) files?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

DataCase is the best file manager for iPhone. Opens up even iWork files. I haven't checked Docx or xlsx files, but if they open up with Mail, they will open up with DataCase. Shootout of file managers on Smoking Apples coming up shortly


----------



## aryayush (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

On Monday, to be specific. 



Pat said:


> How do I make appstore on iPhone to connect to Indian itunes store ? Currently when I try to donwload anything, it says my account is valid for downloads only from Indian itunes store.


Launch iTunes on your computer and make an account in the Indian iTunes Store. Make sure the Indian version of the store is open and you’re logged in. Sync your iPhone and it’ll change to the Indian store.



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> @ aryayush, is cro-mag rally a nice game?


Not as awesome as I’d hoped but certainly worth Rs. 80, dawg.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Today I have updated iTunes to Version 8.

Never explored the potential of iTunes before purchasing iPhone. Thought it was just another media player.

Back to topic.. is their any contact manager for iphone which allows searching of contacts? Is the built in contact manager allows searching?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ Isn't there a search bar on the iPhone contacts?

And if you want some juicy stuff on iTunes, visit check out the iTunes posts on Smoking Apples.


----------



## Pat (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> Launch iTunes on your computer and make an account in the Indian iTunes Store. Make sure the Indian version of the store is open and you’re logged in. Sync your iPhone and it’ll change to the Indian store.



Thanks..That did the trick 

Btw, how much time on an average does it take to sync music to an iPhone ? What speeds are considered normal ?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Like, smokin’ fast! My 2.38GB collection takes, what, 5-10 minutes when synched the first time. Maybe even less. The backing up, however, can take quite a sizable chunk out of your life. Firmware v2.1, slated to be released today for legitimate users, is supposed to fix that.



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Never explored the potential of iTunes before purchasing iPhone. Thought it was just another media player.


See, that’s the idea. They’re hoping that once you’ve tried Apple hardware such as the iPhone and iPod and software such as iTunes and Safari, you’ll want to experience everything the company has to offer. That you’ll then purchase a Mac. And, of course, once you do that, before you know it, you’ll be addicted for life, man. So stay away from good things.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Is there any app that can read(read is enough) Word and Powerpoint files for my Ipod Touch?


----------



## superczar (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Picked up Cro-Mag for $2
All I can say is probably that money would have been better spent on a Chocolate Mousse at Cafe Coffee day or a Iced coffee at Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^you guys have Dunkin donuts in india? LOL I didn't know...


----------



## superczar (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Nah, No DD IN India as yet ....
unfortunately 
What wouldnt' I do to start my day a Bavaraian Kreme Donut washed down with with their hazelnut coffee when I am in Chennai ... sigh!




> @ aryayush, is cro-mag rally a nice game?


Hey, Tanmay..My last post answer your question


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Cro-mag is teh crap.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

OK, OK, I get it. Sorry for wasting the money! 

(Only $2 though.)


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

for the friends wish to view ms-office files grab a copy of Air Shairing. Nice app and the developers are giving it free now.



goobimama said:


> ^^ Isn't there a search bar on the iPhone contacts?
> 
> And if you want some juicy stuff on iTunes, visit check out the iTunes posts on Smoking Apples.



Don't know I am such a fool. It's right above the contact list. Thanks dude.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Yep. Air Sharing is taking the case of every other file manager out there (especially since its free).


----------



## aryayush (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I hate these developers who release their good apps, that they ought to be paid for, for free and spoil the party for other hard working developers who’ve a similar paid application.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ Totally agree!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Updating to Iphone OS Ver 2.1 now.

Is the forum database down last two days?


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> I hate these developers who release their good apps, that they ought to be paid for, for free and spoil the party for other hard working developers who’ve a similar paid application.


lolz...



goobimama said:


> ^^ Totally agree!


double lolz...

why dont you two pay for the internets.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

where to buy unlocked iphone 3g 8gb /16gb online in USA . my friend is coming he is asking for the site where he can buy and take it for me to india . his zip code is 75042 and 75094


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^ Okay I've had it with this guy. There's no reasoning nor there is any sense in his posts. For every one ends up being "Where do I get the iPhone?". You can't get the iPhone from the USA dude. How many times does one have to tell you that?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Today I have purchased another two games :

1. iJezzball (reminds me the Win3.11 times, Jezzball from Microsoft Game Pack)
2. BreakClassic (Similar to DXBall / Brick game with touch controls)

Both games are really addictive. I love such games 

@ aryayush & goobimama, the smokingapples initiative is really informative.

Enjoyed the file manager shootout. Did you miss AirSharing from the list?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

The review was written like two weeks before it was published so yes, AirSharing did miss the list. I did mention it in the comments though. Thanks for visiting


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

When will we have 'Creative EP630i' in India?

SonyEricsson really spoiled us by giving 'Addictive' headsets with deadly 'earplugs'.

Now,hearing music in ordinary headsets is really 'noisy'.

I'm happy with EP630 but only problem: there is no mic.

Anyone tried EP630i or any other headset for iPhone?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



dhan_shh said:


> SonyEricsson really spoiled us by giving 'Addictive' headsets with deadly 'earplugs'.



Yeah, thats the problem i am facing with N95 & iPhone.

I use one in-ear headset from Panasonic... dont know the model though. The headset costs me 2k approx.

@goobimama and aryayush, what is new in OS 2.1?

Anything new except the genius playlist in iPod?


----------



## oval_man (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Anyone using unlocked iPhone with Airtel or Vodafone?

plz share ur experience!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Yeah, thats the problem i am facing with N95 & iPhone.
> 
> I use one in-ear headset from Panasonic... dont know the model though. The headset costs me 2k approx.
> 
> ...


For one it fixes a lot of bugs. Makes the system faster. Other than that, features wise Genius playlists is its only change. It also features some enhancements in the UI of the iPod section.

Here's a post on the 2.1 software and what changes it brings.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Till date two of the games are my favorite:

1. BreakClassic (i am a die-hard fan of the brick games)
2. FreeBee Sudoku... The best among the free flavours of Sudoku

@goobimama... one thing i really like of the 2.1 software... the drastically reduced sync time


----------



## aryayush (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

And the instantaneous installation.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Thanks ayush, that is also a nice feature.

I have also installed BiiBall lite and chesspuzzles.

BiiBall is really addictive. However i found controlling through accelometer is a bit tough. Think i need lot of practice  though.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

There's a lot of negative talk about the accelerometer being used in iPhone games. Says it makes em difficult. If the games weren't difficult, they wouldn't be fun to play with now would they? Getting the hang of the Accelerometer is just part of the deal with iPhone gaming. And its not like the games are meant for kids, cause they are not the target audience of the iPhone. 

(Certain genres like car racing are a bit 'uncontrollable' with the accelerometer, which is why I like the touch controls in Asphalt Elite Racing)

This post was not directed at you, Tanmay.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Is Asphalt worth $9.99? We should wait for NFS, right?

---------------------------

@Tanmay Satpathy,
It used to be even better when you couldn’t control the speed with the accelerometer. Now it _is_ too hard.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Asphalt is definitely worth the asking price. NFS does look good, but this game certainly rocks. The graphics are good, and the gameplay is superb. I say we go for it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

NFS would kick any other game's arse.Let the baby(monster under the hood) come.

I am waiting for spiderman on iPhone.Touch-screen free roaming would be awesome only if activision in interested.
Is iPhone poweful enough to compete with PSP ?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Processing powerwise, I don't think so. By in terms of being an awesome gaming platform, sure!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Awesome gaming platform?No except a few games.We want some better games.Enough of puzzles and solitaire.
Believe me free roaming games like spiderman,GTA would rock iPhone gaming.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Well I didn't mean right now. As more games are developed, most people have iPhones, more places have wifi, the iPhone platform is certainly going to be one to look out for.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

No matter how good the games are though, most games just work better on devices with physical buttons.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Physical button on gaming devices gives a feel of better control compared to touchscreen controls.

However, touchscreen controls along with the accelerometer gives a new dimension to mobile gaming. However it will be a long way for the iPhone to match with the gaming devices like PSP.

Just on question, is iPhone apps got uninstalled by just deleting the icons?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Yeah, that's how you uninstall apps.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

But they remain in your iTunes library, should you wish to reinstall them later.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

That means i can uninstall paid apps also... without losing them?

Is there any resources for iPhone ringtones? (website/converter from mp3/wav/midi)?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Even if you delete them from your iTunes library, paid apps are linked to your iTunes account, so downloading them again is free unlimited number of times.


----------



## rocky_pratik (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

hi guys..is someone selling Iphone 2G 8GB.Plzzz let me know via IM


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

There’s no iPhone 2G. There’s the iPhone and the iPhone 3G.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> There’s no iPhone 2G. There’s the iPhone and the iPhone 3G.



 WELL SAID 

By the way, is iPhone still available in india?

Today I dropped my iPhone accidentally. To my utter surprise, it survived without any scratch. I thing the build quality is really good.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

To All IPhone Gurus,

After loosing my n95 8gb i thought of taking the iphone.. I have some questions can some one help me pls..

> Can i use my nokia BH-501 headset with it.
> If i jail break my iphone can it be restored back again to avail warrenty.. Like nokia file system hack i hope
> If i take my mobile from airtel who gives the warranty.
> Does the iphone browser supports full flash enabled website. 
> How much RAM do the cuty have.
> Can i transfer file through bluetooth?
> And though i hope the answer is no still... as the iphone has Mac OS x(Correct me if am wrong) will it support the mac softwares.
> How is the battery backup?

Sorry for asking so many questions but i dont know anyone with an iphone so that i can clear my doubts!
Thanks



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> WELL SAID
> 
> By the way, is iPhone still available in india?
> 
> Today I dropped my iPhone accidentally. To my utter surprise, it survived without any scratch. I thing the build quality is really good.



Ya available in chor bazars LOL.. in bangalore National Market.. they have it.. selling for 18k.. one friend told


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

1. If its not A2DP, yes.
2. Yes.
3. Doesn't matter, you get warranty. From Apple at least.
4. No flash. Rest is full.
5. Does it matter? It runs fast enough.
6. No. Bluetooth is only for the headset.
7. Only applications that are available in the AppStore (one tap installs).
8. Pretty good. Lasts for a full day with a lot of music, calling and videos.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

BH-501 is an A2DP headset. But with the iPhone you can only make and receive calls with it and cannot listen to music. Also AFAIK, you cannot download files from Safari on to the iPhone. Only images on the page can be saved.

Also there is still no copy-paste, MMS, SMS forwarding and video recording. And you need to have iTunes installed on your PC. Just letting you know, that's all.


----------



## Pat (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> BH-501 is an A2DP headset. But with the iPhone you can only make and receive calls with it and cannot listen to music. Also AFAIK, you cannot download files from Safari on to the iPhone. Only images on the page can be saved.
> 
> Also there is still no copy-paste, MMS, SMS forwarding and video recording. And you need to have iTunes installed on your PC. Just letting you know, that's all.



Everything except copy-paste is possible on a jail-broken iPhone. Just letting you know


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I was really excited about the browser.. but no flash! :O I am thinking again..

Guys what about GPS? ANy one using.. how is it compared to Nokia Maps


----------



## Pat (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



the.kaushik said:


> I was really excited about the browser.. but no flash! :O I am thinking again..
> 
> Guys what about GPS? ANy one using.. how is it compared to Nokia Maps



What do you need flash on a phone for ? There is already an app for youtube! Just asking!

For everyone:
Heres how to create a free itunes store account without any credit card/gift cards. Works for all countries. Enjoy 

*techwiredau.com/2008/09/grab-a-free-itunes-account-for-any-country/


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



> Also AFAIK, you cannot download files from Safari on to the iPhone. Only images on the page can be saved.


But, you can download applications via the AppStore, and Music via the music store. You can also view documents using the Mail application or several of the other App Store file managers. 

And iTunes is what makes the iPhone.



the.kaushik said:


> I was really excited about the browser.. but no flash! :O I am thinking again..
> 
> Guys what about GPS? ANy one using.. how is it compared to Nokia Maps


Flash? WTF! Why is this a big deal? Youtube vids are recognised and played right there on the youtube player. Besides that there's only the occasional video or animation that one comes across. Flash is old technology for making things on the web look good. CSS and Ajax has taken over now.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



goobimama said:


> But, you can download applications via the AppStore, and Music via the music store. You can also view documents using the Mail application or several of the other App Store file managers.
> 
> And iTunes is what makes the iPhone.
> 
> ...



I am not in any argue dude.. I know why flash is required and what for CSS and ajax is required! Still flash rules the web when we talk about dynamic animated content.. Lets not go in that direction..   
Can some one tell me about my GPS query in my above post?



Pat said:


> What do you need flash on a phone for ? There is already an app for youtube! Just asking!
> 
> For everyone:
> Heres how to create a free itunes store account without any credit card/gift cards. Works for all countries. Enjoy
> ...



Reason i was asking as youtube is not the end! There are hundreds of other video sites and if there is flash support we can access them also.. as i used to do with n95 8gb... anyways while browsing i found that it seems sooner a flash lite version may appear for iphone..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Flash for iPhone may raise its head, but I wouldn't count on it. 

As for GPS, I don't know about the Nokia phones, but it was pretty amazing on the iPhone. Driving around in the car with the tracking thing was fun! And the map keeps up with EDGE, so I'm guessing when 3G comes it will be really fast.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



goobimama said:


> Flash for iPhone may raise its head, but I wouldn't count on it.
> 
> As for GPS, I don't know about the Nokia phones, but it was pretty amazing on the iPhone. Driving around in the car with the tracking thing was fun! And the map keeps up with EDGE, so I'm guessing when 3G comes it will be really fast.



Oh is it.. am eager to see that.. can you tell me one thing about the GPS.. is it the google map or apple own application. And does it have anything like navigation or direction? How long it takes to connect! Just eager to know.. though this don't count..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Its the google maps application. The App is made by Apple, the Maps are supplied by Google. It does not support turn by turn directions. And downloading and using Maps is pretty fast even on EDGE (wifi of course is really fast).


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

AFAIK, its google maps right now. TomTom is going to release their version for iPhone (or they already have ?)


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

GPS in the iPhone is through the Google Maps app. And I don't think there is any turn-by-turn navigation or voice guidance in the iPhone. And as for the Flash, several web sites use it. But then again, if the iPhone lacks it, it must be old or useless, right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^don't be a tool


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> GPS in the iPhone is through the Google Maps app. And I don't think there is any turn-by-turn navigation or voice guidance in the iPhone. And as for the Flash, several web sites use it. But then again, if the iPhone lacks it, it must be old or useless, right?



You are right! We need flash ads while surfing websites on a phone


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^now please not another tool, we must preach apple for some adblocker then


----------



## Power UP (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Is there any javascript support for iphone Safari ??


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> You are right! We need flash ads while surfing websites on a phone



LOL


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> You are right! We need flash ads while surfing websites on a phone



Yeah ads. That's all the flash content that exists on websites.  I guess you have probably never seen a full flash based website. Never mind that. Try opening this website on your pc and then on the iPhone. *www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone_3g-3d-spin-2424.php. See if all the content is loaded properly in the iPhone's browser.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

a unlocked iphone *3g* for 23k 5 peices......in delhi... check TE if someone wants. or maybe by the time u reah the order will be filled out..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Power UP said:


> Is there any javascript support for iphone Safari ??


Uh.. Supports all kinds of heavy AJAX effects.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



the.kaushik said:


> I am not in any argue dude.. I know why flash is required and what for CSS and ajax is required! Still flash rules the web when we talk about dynamic animated content.. Lets not go in that direction..


Why not? Let’s go in that direction.

Flash is used for only two things: Advertisements and videos.

Since YouTube is there on the iPhone, videos are already covered. Unless it’s porn you’re talking about, pretty much any video out there on the Internet is available on YouTube. I’m sure it won’t kill you if you missed one video that was exclusively available on Vimeo once a month.

And that leaves advertisements. I don’t know about you but I love the fact that there are no bandwidth hogging, distracting, and real estate occupying flash advertisements on any website I visit on my iPhone.

I can understand the complaints about lack of proper Bluetooth and SMS forwarding and copy-paste, but those of you who are complaining about stuff like MMS, flash, and Java are too myopic to see that the lack of these things makes the iPhone better, not worse.



krazzy said:


> Yeah ads. That's all the flash content that exists on websites.  I guess you have probably never seen a full flash based website. Never mind that. Try opening this website on your pc and then on the iPhone. *www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone_3g-3d-spin-2424.php. See if all the content is loaded properly in the iPhone's browser.


Since both dragging and double-tapping are used for other things in MobileSafari, that thing wouldn’t have worked anyway. If you do want to see an iPhone from all sides, you can check out the 360º view on Apple’s official iPhone gallery or any of the thousands of pictures of the iPhone from all sides or any of the thousands of YouTube videos showing every single crevice of the device.

Seriously, krazzy, the argument in favour of Flash is a very, _very_ weak one. You guys just want to have it for the sake of having it and that’s not a very good reason.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

sorry but i kinda play games on miniclip and then sometimes visit this website too 
*www.mypetskeleton.com/

And once in a day i like to view some fav artist websites too then imeem, jamendo, photobucket etc


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



> If you do want to see an iPhone from all sides


Just hold your iPhone in front of you and turn it!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> Since both dragging and double-tapping are used for other things in MobileSafari, that thing wouldn’t have worked anyway. If you do want to see an iPhone from all sides, you can check out the 360º view on Apple’s official iPhone gallery or any of the thousands of pictures of the iPhone from all sides or any of the thousands of YouTube videos showing every single crevice of the device.
> 
> Seriously, krazzy, the argument in favour of Flash is a very, _very_ weak one. You guys just want to have it for the sake of having it and that’s not a very good reason.



Man I don't understand this. How can you guys downgrade Flash so much when your own website Smoking Apples uses Flash for the tag cloud? And I have come across several sites on the Internet which  uses Flash for it's entire interface, i.e. if you don't have Flash, the site won't work at all. Haven't any of you iPhone fanboys come across such site in all these years of internet surfing? How can the internet experience on the iPhone be complete (leave alone 'revolutionary') by the lack of such basic feature? And just because the iPhone lacks Flash, suddenly it has become outdated and unnecessary?

As for the 360º of the iPhone, that was just for demonstration purpose. GSMArena has of 360º views of several phones. I only chose iPhone's because the discussing is related to the iPhone.


----------



## eggman (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> Flash is used for *only* two things: Advertisements and videos.



Really?? Really?? I mean ... *REALLY*???????
Height of Defensing a lacked feature!!!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> Man I don't understand this. How can you guys downgrade Flash so much when your own website Smoking Apples uses Flash for the tag cloud? And I have come across several sites on the Internet which  uses Flash for it's entire interface, i.e. if you don't have Flash, the site won't work at all. Haven't any of you iPhone fanboys come across such site in all these years of internet surfing? How can the internet experience on the iPhone be complete (leave alone 'revolutionary') by the lack of such basic feature? And just because the iPhone lacks Flash, suddenly it has become outdated and unnecessary?


No, it’s just that there is nothing, absolutely _nothing_, on the web that is done in Flash and critical enough for you to be able to view it on a mobile phone. You can view those Flash websites on your computer where you have all the resources and screen real estate that Flash based content typically requires. In my six months of using the iPhone, I haven’t thought for a single moment that, “Man, I wish my iPhone did Flash!” Not once.

As for the “fanboy” thing, I thought we were past that, really. If my intent was to defend all of Apple’s decisions regarding the iPhone, I wouldn’t be clamouring for Bluetooth and copy-paste either. And I sure as hell wouldn’t have spent three days working *on a piece that completely rips Apple apart*. 

C’mon, I have better things to do than defend Apple for their wrongdoings. Of course, when it’s a genuinely intelligent decision, like not including Flash support on a mobile device, I can’t just agree with everyone else just because I’m outnumbered. It’s common sense, in my opinion, that Flash is way too overrated and completely unnecessary on a mobile device.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

AFAIK, Smoking Apples has a special iPhone Edition. And even if we didn't have, are tags so important that they must be there on the website? How would the ball spin with the finger being used for panning?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Man there's no use talking with you guys. Even if the iPhone Safari lacked the ability to display images in the web page, it'd been fine with you. 

I might as well go and talk with Steve Jobs. There is a small chance that _he_ might agree with what I'm saying.


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Yup. Till then, you can enjoy full-blown flash-based websites on your symbians and windows-mobiles.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Windows Mobile? Where did that trash came from? Only Symbian S60 phones support full Flash on their browsers.


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> Windows Mobile? Where did that trash came from? Only Symbian S60 phones support full Flash on their browsers.



Right and apart from providing full Flash support, symbian provides an awesome browsing experience.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> Windows Mobile? Where did that trash came from? Only Symbian S60 phones support full Flash on their browsers.



Actually the trash, in the form of Opera 9.5 supports flash lite 3.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> Right and apart from providing full Flash support, symbian provides an awesome browsing experience.



And why should it not? After all it is based on the same WebKit engine that the iPhone Safari browser uses, one that you love and adore so much.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> Right and apart from providing full Flash support, symbian provides an awesome browsing experience.





krazzy said:


> And why should it not? After all it is based on the same WebKit engine that the iPhone Safari browser uses, one that you love and adore so much.



What ever it is... i dint like the browsing experience in nokia mobile... Though it has the technology but again interface and userfriendlyness misses... Xperience from n95 8gb... and is one main reason want to shift to iphone


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> And why should it not? After all it is based on the same WebKit engine that the iPhone Safari browser uses, one that you love and adore so much.



You are right. It is so easy to navigate to different links on a webpage, so easy to view full-size web-pages, and zoom on a specific column. Or zoom on a paragraph for that matter. Its awesome


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> You are right. It is so easy to navigate to different links on a webpage, so easy to view full-size web-pages, and zoom on a specific column. Or zoom on a paragraph for that matter. Its awesome



Your description of the iPhone's browser matches that of the S60 browser's. It does in fact manage to do all that. And more.


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> Your description of the iPhone's browser matches that of the S60 browser's. *It does in fact manage to do all that*. And more.



Thats the problem. It just "manages" to do all that.  Anyways, if you have a good video of web-browsing on S60, please share it. Enough discussions I think.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Everyone knows that the iPhone browsing experience far surpasses anything out there, even that Android stuff. Sure even my Nokia 6030 could render my blog very nicely, but could I surf the web on it? No sir, I could not. Its the experience that matters the most, which is why 90% of engadget mobile traffic was iPhone users.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> Thats the problem. It just "manages" to do all that.  Anyways, if you have a good video of web-browsing on S60, please share it. Enough discussions I think.


Obviously you have never browsed on a S60 phone before. Here is one video that I found. It is old and doesn't really show much. But that's all I found on YouTube. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Ba1IWWNmk



goobimama said:


> Everyone knows that the iPhone browsing experience far surpasses anything out there, even that Android stuff. Sure even my Nokia 6030 could render my blog very nicely, but could I surf the web on it? No sir, I could not.


Please don't compare the S40 browser in the 6030 to the S60 browser. They are nowhere comparable to each other. 

You guys have seen just one side of the coin. Neither of you have used a S60 browser. In reality it is basically the same browser as the one in iPhone. They even use the same engine. Obviously the iPhone's touchscreen works to it's advantage. That doesn't mean the S60 browser is any less. It was the first ever browser to actually replicate the browsing experience of a PC browser on a mobile phone, while others were still using their basic made-for-mobile-sites-only browsers. Every feature on a web page works correctly and exactly as it would on a PC, whether it uses Flash, Java script or anything else. In fact the iPhone's finger based navigation makes stuff like the 360º and tag clouds difficult to use (not that it's possible anyway). But the cursor pointer in the S60 browser works really well. There is even a built-in RSS feed reader (which can update automatically).


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> Obviously you have never browsed on a S60 phone before. Here is one video that I found. It is old and doesn't really show much. But that's all I found on YouTube.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6Ba1IWWNmk



OMG! You think that is better(or even on par) with iPhone's web-browsing experience 
If yes, then I have nothing more to say.

And just for your information: I have owned a lot of smartphones ever since I fell in love with mobile computing. I have seen it all from 6600,3230 and even as recent as N73ME. For windows-mobile, I have owned and used O2 Mini, HTC Wizard and seen a lot of other devices. From my personal experience, there is no match for the iPhone atleast as far as web-browsing is concerned.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Someone said Mobile Computing ? 

I love apple threads


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> OMG! You think that is better(or even on par) with iPhone's web-browsing experience
> If yes, then I have nothing more to say.
> 
> And just for your information: I have owned a lot of smartphones ever since I fell in love with mobile computing. I have seen it all from 6600,3230 and even as recent as N73ME. For windows-mobile, I have owned and used O2 Mini, HTC Wizard and seen a lot of other devices. From my personal experience, there is no match for the iPhone atleast as far as web-browsing is concerned.


I did say the video is old and doesn't show much. And N73 ME is hardly recent. Here's what I call recent:

*i.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/08/09/nokia-5800/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



T159 said:


> Someone said Mobile Computing ?
> 
> I love apple threads



Ah well! Ofcourse you dont know that you can have ssh,unix subsystem,terminal,python, ruby etc. etc. on an iPhone. Do you ?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

OMG. I used the 6030 as an example. You don't think I've used one of those Opera Mini and the other whathaveyous? Well I have. And moving around with the joystick on a 2" screen, isn't exactly 'browsing' as much as 'emergency internet'.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> Ah well! Ofcourse you dont know that you can have ssh,unix subsystem,terminal,python, ruby etc. etc. on an iPhone. Do you ?



very much possible, i  can use it for my super lazer too 

But the question is ! Is Steve Job happy with all this  Or will he mind sending FBI to my home, has he come to know am using it for such things. 

Ok for one thing Apple got it from open source and safari got it from open source. Still no one bothers to look into the roots. Yep its indeed an art.

And the most hilarious thing is the fanbase. Not all but many are like blind preachers. Make my day reading their replies.


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



T159 said:


> And the most hilarious thing is the fanbase. Not all but many are like blind preachers. Make my day reading their replies.



These kind of fanboys are everywhere. So why nitpick only iPhone ?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



T159 said:


> Ok for one thing Apple got it from open source and safari got it from open source. Still no one bothers to look into the roots. Yep its indeed an art.


Oh, please, not again with the open source stealing crap. If it weren’t for Apple, WebKit would either have been dead or rotting somewhere, completely devoid of any attention from anyone, like most other open source technologies. Apple picked up WebKit, saw how much potential it had, put its own engineers to the task, bettered it, and made it the rendering engine for Safari. And they gave back all the improvements they’d made to it back to the community, which resulted in Google Chrome and a lot of mobile browsers.

So cut the crap about Apple taking from OSS. For one thing, the whole principle of OSS revolves around taking from them. For another, Apple did contribute back, and heavily so—and they were under no obligation to do so. In fact, I think it’s pretty weird that they did. It’s not in their nature, and there’s nothing wrong with that either. It really pissed me off that you guys just have to bring OSS into every single discussion.

-------------------------

@krazzy,
Man, I can’t believe you just said that the browsing in that video, no matter how old it is, is even close to the iPhone’s experience. Man, I’ve now seriously begun to doubt your objectivity. Milind described it just right, it’s “emergency Internet”. That’s all it is.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> These kind of fanboys are everywhere. So why nitpick only iPhone ?


Atleast I dont see much in here. I mean I have watched a few thread before saying that. Its just look so I_dont_feel_like_putting_this_word_here .

Even windows users are showing some signs of rehabs.



aryayush said:


> Oh, please, not again with the open source stealing crap. If it weren’t for Apple, WebKit would either have been dead or rotting somewhere, completely devoid of any attention from anyone, like most other open source technologies. Apple picked up WebKit, saw how much potential it had, put its own engineers to the task, bettered it, and made it the rendering engine for Safari. And they gave back all the improvements they’d made to it back to the community, which resulted in Google Chrome and a lot of mobile browsers.
> 
> So cut the crap about Apple taking from OSS. For one thing, the whole principle of OSS revolves around taking from them. For another, Apple did contribute back, and heavily so—and they were under no obligation to do so. In fact, I think it’s pretty weird that they did. It’s not in their nature, and there’s nothing wrong with that either. It really pissed me off that you guys just have to bring OSS into every single discussion.



yes sir, its crap. 100% genuine 

your OSS edu phails  Seems like some very wrong notions, if not most.

And your bashing for apple comes in disguise


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> @krazzy,
> Man, I can’t believe you just said that the browsing in that video, no matter how old it is, is even close to the iPhone’s experience. Man, I’ve now seriously begun to doubt your objectivity. Milind described it just right, it’s “emergency Internet”. That’s all it is.


But.. but.. that's the only video I found.  The video does kinda suck but there aren't any more of them.


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> But.. but.. that's the only video I found.  The video does kinda suck but there aren't any more of them.



Can you please make a video (from your S60 device) and put it on youtube ? I am really interested to see how it performs as a MID!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

OK. But it'll take a while to upload as my net is slooooow.

Erm.. but what exactly do you want me to show in the video any way? (now I know why there are so few videos of web browsers)


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



krazzy said:


> OK. But it'll take a while to upload as my net is slooooow.
> 
> Erm.. but what exactly do you want me to show in the video any way? (now I know why there are so few videos of web browsers)



Open our forum and try to post a message on it


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Okay I think this little war should be taken elsewhere and it is drifting away from the topic at hand. This is about post-iPhone discussion. Fight club it out boys!


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^^ +1


goobimama said:


> Okay I think this little war should be taken elsewhere and it is drifting away from the topic at hand. This is about post-iPhone discussion. Fight club it out boys!



Guys isnt there a Iphone SDK for windows? I found only for Mac OS X  !  
Mac!I dont have it!


----------



## mrintech (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

*Fantastic List of Free iPhone Games:*

*tech-baby.co.cc/2008/09/21/fantastic-list-of-free-iphone-games


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Not again man!!!

You people again started nokia-is-better-than-iPhone crap!

Hey Krazy, if you are happy with your s60 browser, go and live with it. I simply doubt that you have ever hold an iPhone ever before!

This thread is meant to discuss only the post purchase factors of iPhone. So if you people want to fight over safari-s60 browser start a thread on it. Should I name it? "the S60 vs Safari arena" or so ething like that?

And for your information guys I am using N95 and iPhone, and I love the iPhone web browsing far better than S60 browser of N95-8gb.

and another thing @ krazy

Don't show pics of gadgets which have never seen the daylight.

That is a concept phone. The recently launched N96 nowhere comes near iPhone browsing experience.

I don't see any point of using flash on mobile devices! Go and browse those sites on your 17+inch monitor using your PC and broadband. Why give the poor EDGE network so much  pain loading big flash sites?

Just for information, adobe guys are working on a version of flash-on-iPhone. Hope of will be out sometimes during this year.


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Guess who just subscribed to the thread.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Just for information, adobe guys are working on a version of flash-on-iPhone. Hope of will be out sometimes during this year.


No it won’t. If you don’t mind the little plug, you should read one of my articles about this: *Flash and Java on the iPhone - Similar Problems, Similar Fate*.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



preshit.net said:


> Guess who just subscribed to the thread.


Uncle Nobby?

@the.kaushik: Of course the SDK is for OS X only. The iPhone does after all run OS X. Besides, Windows developers would create crap applications in the first place. Never mind that though, I wonder why you are so sad about this. Don't even have an iPhone and already planning on developing for it.


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Are we allowed to talk about Cydia stuff here?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



goobimama said:


> Uncle Nobby?
> Don't even have an iPhone and already planning on developing for it.



Yaps.. pre planned.. anyways taking it today or tomoro... 




goobimama said:


> Uncle Nobby?
> 
> ... Windows developers would create crap applications in the first place. Never mind that though, I wonder why you are so sad about this.



Dude dont start again  where from windows crap came from!


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Not again man!!!
> 
> You people again started nokia-is-better-than-iPhone crap!
> 
> ...



OK.. OK.. Alright already. Stop hyperventilating before you collapse. Whatever you say. You're the genius who has used all the phones. I bow before thee. Accept the apologies of this fool.

I guess now there is no need for me to make a silly video (which wouldn't have been appreciated anyway). I'm outta here. Namaste.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Cutting through to the topic at hand, anyone here tried CameraBag? Really neat tool for making iPhone photos look good.


----------



## Pat (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



preshit.net said:


> Are we allowed to talk about Cydia stuff here?



I think as far as we are not discussing how to jailbreak and/or install stuff, it should be ok!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Let's just say I'll be too busy with work to moderate this thread. 

-------------

I need some application that will allow me to control a Windows PC over Wifi. Which one of those teleport things are good? I need to control mainly volume, but also maybe play pause of music (not iTunes, unfortunately).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@Goobi,Jaadu VNC is the best in the business.You can control your Mac and PC from anywhere in the world with a full screen view.
I've tried it and believe me it's awesome!
@Anti-iPhone fellas,what you gotta say on this one?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Jaadu costs $25 man! Anything cheaper than that? I don't want to do serious stuff. Just basic controls would be enough.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



goobimama said:


> Uncle Nobby?
> 
> @the.kaushik: Of course the SDK is for OS X only. The iPhone does after all run OS X. Besides, Windows developers would create crap applications in the first place. Never mind that though, I wonder why you are so sad about this. Don't even have an iPhone and already planning on developing for it.


Dude, WTF ?

Firstly, the OS a developer uses has no relation to the apps he develops.

Secondly, developing on an iPhone needn't mean the dev is an iphone enthusiast. It can just be as a hobby or for a job.

Thirdly, did you know VLC Media Player is going to be ported to iPhone soon ? And why do you think they are porting it ? Not because they are iPhone enthusiasts. Nor because they are using Macintoshes (most of the videolan team use debian wtf/linux and others windows; only a handful use mac). Its because there is a NEED for a high end media player on iPhone and the community is enthusiastic on having one.

There are also many people who own iPhone because they wanted a Phone, not because they wanted something from apple. They may not own a mac. Denying them ability to develop apps for their own phone comfortably is a negative for the company.

And since its conformed that Java most propably won't ever run legally on an iPhone, I doubt you can make apps for it unless you have the SDK - more trouble for our fictionous guy-who-has-an-iphone-and-is-a-dev-but-has-no-mac.

Why can't you be more sensitive ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@Goobi,where is your quarry?BS?
Anyways you can try Mocha VNC or Mocha VNC Lite which is free.Though I reccomend only Jaadu.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Where's that Janice quote when you need it. Oh yes, found it. "Oh... my... God!"


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@ Krazy Sorry man. My intention is not to hurt you. But I am really annoyed with the iPhone-vs-Nokia talk going over in numerous threads. 

As far as my phones are concerned, I have owned the following models during last one year. 1. Nokia N95-8gb, Samsung D900i, SE W610, SE K580, MotoMing, MotoQ9h, HTC Touch and now iPhone. I don't think it's necessary to mention Nokia 2600 classic, Motorola L6 and Samsung E250 owned by me. Isn't it sufficient to describe my experience with mobiles?

Should I mention the handsets I have used and sold?

Anyway, all comments are welcome in this thread, but no fight on Nokia-is-better-than-iPhone talks. I agree that S60 devices have it's own benefits. But hey it is not the world of Nokia!!!

@Krazy- I  really enjoys your technical comments on different issues raised in various threads, so I hope you will contribute to this thread in a positive manner.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

To all those who want a voice recorder on the iPhone, I will recommend you check out SpeakEasy voice recorder. At $2 it is a stunning app. Really well designed and has some nice effects. Truly an iPhone app. 

If on the other hand you don't want a voice recording app, then don't get it.


----------



## eggman (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^It doesn't have one by default????????????????/ :wtf:


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^^naah, its just a glimpse


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@All iPhone gamers,try out FPLite,great fighting game,tekken-like and that too fokat mein


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



eggman said:


> ^^It doesn't have one by default????????????????/ :wtf:


Well there are tons of free ones if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Why do you feel the need to defend it, specially against ridiculous complaints like this one?


----------



## Pat (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

*www.oosah.com/

iPhone owners might be interested in this. It offers some cool features and is currently free.
(1 TB of storage, Manage music/photos remotely, optimized for iPhone etc. etc.) 

I am yet to try it but I hope it is good. In any case its worth giving it a shot as it is free


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

oosah.com is really good. But unfortunately one can't upload media directly from iPhone. The guys are developing their app to upload files.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Offtopic:Mom needs to buy a new phone.So which one to go for?iPhone 3G 8 GB or HTC Touch Diamond?


----------



## Pat (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

If its in your budget, go for iPhone. Its easy to use/non-cluttered interface is a big plus for all non-techies


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Budget allows both but HTC one looks good for a normal non-techie user.
Already got 2 iPhones.So,a bit confused between the two


----------



## goobimama (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

The iPhone dude. The capacitive touch screen of the iPhone is unmatched by that HTC krap.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Guys,
Yahoo! I got my new Iphone yesterday...
Guys need some help!
I took it from airtel... Now how do i access net. Each time i try to browse it says you dont have internet connection. I have the airtel live setting. I called the customer care and they told its active but they have no idea about the settings.. Sunday all airtel office will be closed! 
And also if i try to download the settings from airtel it says you set doesnot supports downloading please contact customer care and customer care says they dont know how to do the settings.. 
Guys one more thing.. how do i know my headphones are original.. why am asking is they sound pathetic.. Sorry i should not compair but n73ME and n95 8gb headphones are better then this.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Just go to the airtel india website and get the internet settings from there.. A piece of cake. 

As for headpohne, Apple have been known to provide the crappiest headphones around. Better get yourself a creative or a sennheiser.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@kaushik,congratulations!8GB or 16GB?

BTW anyone tried Facemelter?Really funny app.Your intestines would come out laughing.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys,
> Yahoo! I got my new Iphone yesterday...
> Guys need some help!
> I took it from airtel... Now how do i access net. Each time i try to browse it says you dont have internet connection. I have the airtel live setting. I called the customer care and they told its active but they have no idea about the settings.. Sunday all airtel office will be closed!
> And also if i try to download the settings from airtel it says you set doesnot supports downloading please contact customer care and customer care says they dont know how to do the settings..


Congratulations on your purchase. 

The settings are built into your iPhone. Internet should just work without your having to do anything at all. If it doesn’t, get it replaced.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

thank you guys,they just activated my service.browsing is ultimate. Now am typing from  iphone.I am just loving it. Also one thing I would like to mention that iPhone gps is very good and it don't take time at all compaired to Nokia map


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Congratulations Kaushik 

iPhone comes preconfigured for net. It needs activation of the iPhone Data Pack (which provides you first 500 mb free every month for a year) on a AirTel 64k Sim at the time of purchase. 

If it still don't work, get it replaced.

@ Sunny1211993 - Yeah Facemelter is a funny app. My friends are having lots f fun with the morphing video mode of this app 

@ Kaushik... you will definitely be in love with your iPhone. It is way better and simple than N95-8GB.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Anyone from Bangalore who knows where to get Iphone screen guard!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Why screen guard yaar. The screen does not scratch unless you ram it with a bulldozer.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

oh! is it not required at all.. but i thought to be on safer side..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@Kaushik: check out *How damage resistant is your iPhone*

To the rest, I've written a small bit on DiskAid. You might want to check it out. 
*DiskAid Enables Disk Use on iPhone. But Do We Need It?*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I got the screen guard from Airtel Store itself where I bought the iPhone from.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

oh is it.. this guys dint gave anything to me.. i asked them


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

If you can scratch an iPhone screen, trust me, you can scale Mount Everest!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

^
I got 2 scratches on my iPhone(Original).Now?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

On the screen or at the back/sides?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

More importantly, did you take it to that rock climbing trip and let it fall from a height of a hundred meters? Be honest. Because that’s pretty much the only thing that can make even a tiny little scratch on that screen.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Actually it fell down from say 2 feet.We were leaving the restaurant and I in a hurry dropped the iPhone,it got a very minor dent on the aluminium back but I noticed the 2 scratches today only.Both dent and scratch are virtually invisible but existent.
BTW I got some really cool games like star wars (3D yeah!),Real soccer,Spore Origins and all.Jaadu VNC is kool!I can control my Mac from anywhere!Just tried it out.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

What about the games? Are they any good? Mini reviews?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@Sunny: You didn't answer my question properly. Are the scratches on the screen?

Peoples. I need to know what is a good dice app. I just need to roll some dice, in a nice 3D cool kinda way. Any pointers?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



goobimama said:


> @Sunny: You didn't answer my question properly. Are the scratches on the screen?
> 
> Peoples. I need to know what is a good dice app. I just need to roll some dice, in a nice 3D cool kinda way. Any pointers?


2 little scratches on the screen.Nothing serious.

As for the games,Star Wars is a torture at least for me.I have always hated RPGs. Graphics are quite commendable though.Good for RPG fans.
Spore,EA makes de decent enough games.A must try for all iPhone owners.
Real Soccer is the best game for iPhone yet.Go get it!


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I'm so addicted to iGolf and Blue Skies at the moment. I'm done with Blue Skies Lite, wondering if I should go for the full version.


----------



## Pat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

So its confirmed now that we will have flash soon on our iPhones. (i.e. for people who cared)

*www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/09/30/ado...h-for-the-iphone-says-apple-will-decide-when/




In other news, we have this game "The Stone of Destiny" which is available for only 0.99 for day (down from 8.99)

*Description:*
If you want to travel to the most beautiful places of the world without leaving your room, then The Stone of Destiny is for you. This fascinating hidden-object game is just made for those who crave for riddles and adventures. Mysterious disappearance of your uncle is only the beginning of a thrilling journey, during which you will explore pyramids, heart of the forest, dark cellar, sea bottom and lots more looking for the objects from the list. Be brave and attentive, and step by step you will reveal the truth about your uncle and solve the riddle of the stone of destiny! More than 25 exciting levels and puzzling minigames together with the rich graphics ensure absorbing gaming experience.

*phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=290657880&mt=8


----------



## max_demon (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

does this thread allow iPod touch users ?

i have iPod Touch 32 GB 

i purchased Superball monkey application till now


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Can anyone recommend a good video conversion software for the iPhone ? Preferably freeware


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

I think someone has mentioned this in the Official Apple Thread, there were quite a few entries there.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> So its confirmed now that we will have flash soon on our iPhones. (i.e. for people who cared)
> 
> *www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/09/30/ado...h-for-the-iphone-says-apple-will-decide-when/


Uh… *it’s not happening*, mate. They’ve been saying this ever since the SDK was first announced.



Pat said:


> In other news, we have this game "The Stone of Destiny" which is available for only 0.99 for day (down from 8.99)
> 
> *Description:*
> If you want to travel to the most beautiful places of the world without leaving your room, then The Stone of Destiny is for you. This fascinating hidden-object game is just made for those who crave for riddles and adventures. Mysterious disappearance of your uncle is only the beginning of a thrilling journey, during which you will explore pyramids, heart of the forest, dark cellar, sea bottom and lots more looking for the objects from the list. Be brave and attentive, and step by step you will reveal the truth about your uncle and solve the riddle of the stone of destiny! More than 25 exciting levels and puzzling minigames together with the rich graphics ensure absorbing gaming experience.
> ...


Thanks, specially for providing a direct link! Bought it. 



Pat said:


> Can anyone recommend a good video conversion software for the iPhone ? Preferably freeware


I don’t know any freeware but there’s VisualHub. It’s $25 and totally worth it.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



> I don’t know any freeware but there’s VisualHub. It’s $25 and totally worth it.


Its also mac only which I don't think Pat wants.


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Sorry for being off-topic, but is it still possible to buy a Macbook under the student discount scheme or anywhere else that I can get a good deal ?



goobimama said:


> Its also mac only which I don't think Pat wants.



Thats right. I tried "MediaCoder iPhone Edition", but its quite slow. Took about 30 mins for encoding a 75-min video. How fast is VisualHub ?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Bout 15 mins for a 43 min TV show. So I guess its the same (of course, this is on a Core Duo 2.0Ghz iMac).


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Although it does depend on the settings and system configuration. Milind is talking about the default settings here. If you want better quality, of course, it will take more time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

if you guys tell me the exact video specs recommended for an iPhone, maybe I can help with an app. So,

1. Whats the native iPhone resolution for video ?
2. How many channels audio ? 2 or 1 ?
3. Which format should video be ? mpeg4 or h.264 ?
4. Which format should audio be ? HE-AAC or LC-AAC ?
5. What is the max bitrate iPhone can handle ?
6. Does it use the mp4 container or the mov container ?
7. Is it 25fps or 30fps ?

If you answer these, I can find you an encoder with the right settings which can encode files for the iPhone.
If you are being charged 25$ for an app to do the encoding, you are being *SERIOUSLY RIPPED OFF*.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

No, I’m not. I believe that software is more valuable than hardware and don’t expect a Linux user to understand. I consciously made the decision not to pirate software (and that doesn’t mean giving up on paid software and using crappy free alternatives instead) just because I wanted to show my respect for the efforts that go behind writing a good application that does what it promises to.



aryayush said:


> Pat said:
> 
> 
> > So its confirmed now that we will have flash soon on our iPhones. (i.e. for people who cared)
> ...


And just in case you’re one of the few paranoid people who do not take my word as the final word of God (really, you aren’t? That’s surprising! ), *check out this post on Daring Fireball*. It’s absolutely irrefutable logic.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> And just in case you’re one of the few paranoid people who do not take my word as the final word of God (really, you aren’t? That’s surprising! ), *check out this post on Daring Fireball*. It’s absolutely irrefutable logic.



Really informative. I was also one hoping for a release of flash player on iPhone.

Thanks Ayush


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> Can anyone recommend a good video conversion software for the iPhone ? Preferably freeware



Try the super video convertor.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Get anyvideoconverter.I used it till I used Windows.


----------



## Pat (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



aryayush said:


> And just in case you’re one of the few paranoid people who do not take my word as the final word of God (really, you aren’t? That’s surprising! ), *check out this post on Daring Fireball*. It’s absolutely irrefutable logic.



Ah..That article makes sense. Never thought about that before. I can see why there will never be flash on iPhone


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Is it possible to restore my purchased apps/music in iPhone in case I format my PC?

Any way to backup those apps and music (including my contacts also), I need to format my laptop.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



Pat said:


> Can anyone recommend a good video conversion software for the iPhone ? Preferably freeware



Dear Friend,u can try "Videora iPhone video converter",a nice Freeware!

Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@Tanmay: Don't know about contacts (I guess that's outlook's business), but you can pretty much copy your entire iTunes folder from the mydocs/music thing, and then paste it back in there once you have formatted. If you do break the library, downloading them again of course is free. 

You could also copy the ipa files (Right click the app and select "Show in explorer") and then copy them back into your iTunes library once you restore. As long as your iTunes library is authorised, it will accept those applications. Of course, the first method is a better option.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Air Mouse is a really cool app.iPhone users must have it!

As for games,I found out the best game out there on iPhone.Breathtaking graphics for a mobile game followed by real soccer.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official iPhone owners discussion thread*

Changed the title a bit (cause I was feeling a little left out you see). If that's okay with you Tanmay.

----------
AirMouse truly is amazing. For 5 bucks it is really worth it.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official iPhone owners discussion thread*

It's ok Goobimama.We should also allow the iPod touch owners too. What do you think friends?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official iPhone owners discussion thread*

Sunny agrees with Tanmay


----------



## Pat (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just what I have been waiting for. iPhone owners, REJOICE 

*code.google.com/p/iphone-backgrounder/wiki/Documentation

(P.S: I meant iPhone owners who have jailbroken their device  )

Absolutely mind-blowing. Hats-off to the devs


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys is it true that I can't run any apps in the background.  my emails are checked only when i click on email.... No auto sync. I can't have gtalk running while am browsing or playing games! Is there a way to run in background or I mean multi tasking



Pat said:


> Just what I have been waiting for. iPhone owners, REJOICE
> 
> *code.google.com/p/iphone-backgrounder/wiki/Documentation
> 
> ...


 wow I just got my answer! LOL when will this extension be available.... I was wondering if someone has already jail broke the iphone which they received from Airtel or vodaphone


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

All Apple apps can run in the background, as and when needed. So Mail will check your emails for how often you've set it to check. Unless of course you have MobileMe or Exchange set up.

As for IM, Apple is going to release a push notification server, which will allow IM apps to get notifications even when the app is not running.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> All Apple apps can run in the background, as and when needed. So Mail will check your emails for how often you've set it to check. Unless of course you have MobileMe or Exchange set up.
> 
> As for IM, Apple is going to release a push notification server, which will allow IM apps to get notifications even when the app is not running.



pls tell me how to set time for Exchange.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You have Exchange set up? Then it should be push enabled. I have no experience with Exchange so I can't say how to work things in there. If push doesn't work, you can disable it and make it check your messages every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> You have Exchange set up? Then it should be push enabled. I have no experience with Exchange so I can't say how to work things in there. If push doesn't work, you can disable it and make it check your messages every 5 minutes or so.



ya I have exchange installed. I can reteive the emails only when the mail application is open. Ya I know we can do it by opening after 5 mins but that's not a solution. For your previous reply u replied such that I thought u already using it. LOL


----------



## Pat (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> ya I have exchange installed. I can reteive the emails only when the mail application is open. Ya I know we can do it by opening after 5 mins but that's not a solution. For your previous reply u replied such that I thought u already using it. LOL



Lol! He dint mean you should check it manually. In the screen to configure Push, there is also an option to check for new mails every 'X' minutes.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> Lol! He dint mean you should check it manually. In the screen to configure Push, there is also an option to check for new mails every 'X' minutes.



ya got it bro... Thanks a lot


----------



## aryayush (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Official iPhone owners discussion thread*



goobimama said:


> AirMouse truly is amazing. For 5 bucks it is really worth it.


Did you buy it?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Five seconds ago, yes.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys Fring is out for Iphone.  It's free as usual and a very cool interface. Though it still lacks push IM still it has IP telephony feature and should work on WiFi


----------



## aryayush (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> Five seconds ago, yes.


Don't tell me it works only with Windows.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
It works with Mac too.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys suggest some good social networking site for iPhone


----------



## goobimama (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Facebook? Or are you referring for networking only with iPhone users?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

anything for timepass... Chatting related


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
Time pass karna hai toh spore khel.Damn addictive!And it's for Mac too!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> anything for timepass... Chatting related


Just get fring man. You can then chat with any of your IM buddies (yahoo, gmail, msn, all that).


----------



## Pat (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> anything for timepass... Chatting related



Keep checking hackintosh and modmyifone forums regularly


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> hackintosh



Better keep such stuff out.You might end up getting Ban-n-ed.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yar actually curently am out of station for work and usually after evening I don't have anything to do. Also in a place where no relative. Only me and my iPhone. I dint brought my lappy also


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Yar actually curently am out of station for work and usually after evening I don't have anything to do. Also in a place where no relative. Only me and my iPhone. I dint brought my lappy also



If this is the case then install fring and come online ,I'm waiting.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

LOL dude I want girls LOL


----------



## Pat (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Better keep such stuff out.You might end up getting Ban-n-ed.



Eh ? I was talking about the community. Completely legal and respected people there.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys is this a bug? If ur phone is locked then u can't reject a call


----------



## aryayush (Oct 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You can. Press the power button (on top) once to silence the call and twice in quick succession to reject it.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 8, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> You can. Press the power button (on top) once to silence the call and twice in quick succession to reject it.



Thanks ayush, I was wondering how to do that!


Fring is really nice, now I can be in touch with all the peoples in one IM client.

Although I am too busy in these days, my iPhone is the only gadget which keep me connected (no laptop, no broadband).


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today I purchased Spreadsheet. This programme offers basic editing features and creates a worksheet which can be emailed for use in XML compatible spreadsheet programme (eg. MS excel).

However the programme costs 8$ and offers basic worksheet facility. Hope more features will be made available via updates.

Although I have used quickoffice,  office mobile, documents to go... The unique feature of this is the effective use of multitouch features like pinching, panning etc. The autorotate feature also helps while typing out cell text. 

I am looking forward a powerpoint compatible presentation creator for my iPhone. Any suggestions?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys hope this is legal to discuss! 

What may actually go wrong if i jailbreak my 31k


----------



## dare devil (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is the Creative EP630 works with the Iphone 2G without problem?
Is it better than the earphone comes with the Iphone?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just try and see how it fits into the port. The iPhone vanilla has a recessed jack and might need an additional adapter to make it fit. Otherwise it will work fine.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ kaushik, is it necessary to jailbreak the phone? 

I don't find any valid reason to do so! I think jail breaking may void the warranty.


----------



## iMav (Oct 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> I don't find any valid reason to do so!


Apps that are not Apple signed is a valid and good enough reason. 


Tanmay Satpathy said:


> I think jail breaking may void the warranty.


No.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> @ kaushik, is it necessary to jailbreak the phone?
> 
> I don't find any valid reason to do so! I think jail breaking may void the warranty.



The reason why i want to do is i want to try all the possible limits(Various mods) of iphone which are currently available... i want to use themes and doing internet using VPN through USB(Though of no use but want to try the geek part)..


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If it does not break the warranty, I will certainly try out the jailbreaking process. However I have read at someplace that apple's support will not be available for the jailbraked iphone. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I will certainly love to skin my iPhone


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I too would like to clear my doubts on jailbreaking and warranty if the green apple permits.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys can some one clear my doubt.. its urgent.. will a Iphone(As we say iphone 2G) screen guard will work on Iphone 3G


----------



## Pat (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys can some one clear my doubt.. its urgent.. will a Iphone(As we say iphone 2G) screen guard will work on Iphone 3G



Ofcourse, there is no difference between the two as far as display/screen is concerned.

Jailbreaking refers to an act of opening up your filesystem to allow installation and usage of unsigned apps.

Apple does not support (will not provide warranty for) a jailbroken iPhone/iPod Touch. However, it is possible to restore a jailbroken iPhone to its default factory state using iTunes. This process leaves behind no traces of jailbreaking.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys Guys. I wanna know one thing.

Is the iPhone and iPod Touch equivalent on processing/memory front? Are they both equally powerful? 
Do all (other than the SIM/phone dependant) apps that work on an iPhone also work on the iPod Touch?

I am thinking of getting the iPod Touch. iPhone is just too expensive for me. I already have good-enough cellphones. Just wanted a good PMP and one that supports softwares is awesome.  Add to it that the Multi-Touch UI is there in it as well and I can use WiFi to browse in it. 

@ aryayush; Thanx for that article. I was wondering why Flash support took so long.


----------



## Pat (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

a. Both are same on processing/memory front.

b. The old iPod Touch dint have sound input(no mic), but the new ones have it

c. All apps for iPhone (except the ones that use camera/network features obviously) should work on the new iPod Touch.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

b. The new iPod Touch doesn't have sound input. It only has a speaker.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ So SIP/VOIP apps wont work via WiFi?  So bad. What would inclusion of a mic do to them? 
Also could you guys tell me the market price of iPod Touch and various capacities offered?


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hello Apple guys.
I'm on the lookout for a IPod.

What i have is a Car audio system with iPod support & Home Theater with 7.1 ch at home.
What i need is a universal music player, which will contain all my songs, so that i can listen to them when on car, when i come back to home, i should be able to plug it in my Home theater & voila, it should play from where it left.
if this is supported via bluetooth, then its AWESOME,but if dock is the only solution, no problem.

recommend me a iPod which does this.
i have set aside Rs.30,000 for this type of gadget.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> ^^ So SIP/VOIP apps wont work via WiFi?  So bad. What would inclusion of a mic do to them?
> Also could you guys tell me the market price of iPod and various capacities offered?


You can do that using the earbuds with the integrated mic. 

@Jhaat: You would either be looking at the iPod Classic 120GB costing 13k or the iPod Touch 16GB costing 18k (32GB iPod Touch costs around 25k I think). Check out the features and such at apple.com/ipod


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ 18k? iPod Touch 1G isnt available anymore or what? I thought it to have price around 14k? For 8GB model I guess but that was enough for me.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

He seems to be wanting a larger capacity than the 8GB iPod Touch. So I recommended the 16GB.


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> If it does not break the warranty, I will certainly try out the jailbreaking process. However I have read at someplace that apple's support will not be available for the jailbraked iphone. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> I will certainly love to skin my iPhone


Update the firmware using iTunes before taking to the Apple re-seller/Apple store for service.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> You can do that using the earbuds with the integrated mic.
> 
> @Jhaat: You would either be looking at the iPod Classic 120GB costing 13k or the iPod Touch 16GB costing 18k (32GB iPod Touch costs around 25k I think). Check out the features and such at apple.com/ipod



it seems iPod doesn't support the wi-fi audio, thats one feature i was looking for
*www.apple.com/ipodtouch/features/

I'll take 32GB model, my fiance has big collection, all that of classic songs.
How much Apple charge for the dock, i want to buy two.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys just a few hr before i jail broke my 31k LOL.. Guys u need to see these themes am using(@ Tanmay Satpathy dude you will love it)

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/2421/img0002il5.png
*img361.imageshack.us/img361/9905/img0001fv8.png


----------



## Pat (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys just a few hr before i jail broke my 31k LOL.. Guys u need to see these themes am using(@ Tanmay Satpathy dude you will love it)



I am using the Leopard theme as well. Welcome to Winterboard 

Get Boss Prefs if you want a digital battery meter instead of an analog one.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> He seems to be wanting a larger capacity than the 8GB iPod Touch. So I recommended the 16GB.


Not he. Im talking about me? Whats the lowest capacity for iPod Touch(new)? 8 GB? 
What was the lowest for the previous generation iPod Toch? 4 or 8?
Do we get one for around 14k? Any capacity above 4GB is okay for me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Kaushik,you are using Tiger theme.Get the Leapord theme.Looks much better.Try out vista theme and iWudrealize also,they both rock.I like it all default though.


----------



## Pat (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> Not he. Im talking about me? Whats the lowest capacity for iPod Touch(new)? 8 GB?
> What was the lowest for the previous generation iPod Toch? 4 or 8?
> Do we get one for around 14k? Any capacity above 4GB is okay for me.



You should be able to get the new iPod Touch 8 GB in that budget.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ Kaushik, man!!! That is awesome. I can't resist the temptation to jailbreak mine. 

Anyway, I messed up with my laptop and had to format it. Can't get the backup of itune library. Now if I connect the iphone to the fresh installed iTunes, will I get the apps deleted?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
You can untick the option of sync applications automatically and it'll not delete your apps.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> You should be able to get the new iPod Touch 8 GB in that budget.


I am lucky to be able to get it from my Dad from US this time. Only 229$ for 8GB 

I wanted to know the exact Indian Pricing of the 8, 16, 32 GB models..
Whichever is the VFM for me, Ill get that one.

Also. I have come to know that the back of the iPod is prone to scratches.  I could get a cover, but the new contoured design may cause problems. Also, It will destroy the reason why it was contoured. 

What do you guys feel about the damage susceptibility of the back-part? Wont change my decision though as I'm getting it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today I was tossing my iPhone(Original) in the air and doing some crazy things.Suddenly it slipped out of my hands and fell on the ground with a bang.I thought 23K ka choona lag gaya but not even a single scratch was there.The screen banged hard on the ground but dunno which divine power saved my iPhone.It's still alive


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ I wouldn't do that with my iPod once I get it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
Hehe,my heart was in my mouth for a second!


----------



## Pat (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Today I was tossing my iPhone(Original) in the air and doing some crazy things.Suddenly it slipped out of my hands and fell on the ground with a bang.I thought 23K ka choona lag gaya but not even a single scratch was there.The screen banged hard on the ground but dunno which divine power saved my iPhone.It's still alive



You, my friend, are a certified idiot


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Pah! 15 year olds I tell you…


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> @ Kaushik, man!!! That is awesome. I can't resist the temptation to jailbreak mine.
> 
> Anyway, I messed up with my laptop and had to format it. Can't get the backup of itune library. Now if I connect the iphone to the fresh installed iTunes, will I get the apps deleted?



Am not sure but.. when you add the phone now(After formating) it will work like you have added a phone to a new computer and it will create a backup again...so no need to worry


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> You, my friend, are a certified idiot


Shaddap!



goobimama said:


> Pah! 15 year olds I tell you…


15 n a half.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Few more queries guys.

What are the ways to buy apps from the appstore?

1. I have a VISA Electron Debit card which works only in Nepal and India. No online appstore for Nepal. We have it for India, don't we?

2. If the aforementioned thing does not work, cant we buy something like a Mobile-Phone-Recharge-Card? A pre-paid card of around 50-100$ which I can use to download paid-apps from the store? 

Please help guys. Just 1 day to finalise. Dads going US today and I have to finalise everything in-front of him.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
Get your iPod first then you will discover many ways of installing apps.As for legitimate methods,you need to have a credit card.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Yeah yeah. Already told for the iPod BUT I want to have apps/music for it legitimately. I have used the other-sources enough in my life. Want to have one untouched device.  

(I am in Nepal so have limited options.)

So, Debit Card which works only in India is useless? I mean, WTF? Debit and Credit card work the same for all practical purposes; more so while buying a simple few-dollar iPod app.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@IronMan: Tell your dad to buy you a $50 iTunes gift card. That can be used to not only buy apps, but also music and whatever else from the US store.


----------



## khin007 (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Me got my iphone (airtel )

16 GB - black (36k)

and i unlocked it used turbo sim . NOw running on BSNL cellone


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> @IronMan: Tell your dad to buy you a $50 iTunes gift card. That can be used to not only buy apps, but also music and whatever else from the US store.


Wow, such thing exists I didnt know, just guessed. You get that at Apple stores or Apple iPod resellers, don't you? Anyways thanks.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hoorraaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I am Jailbreaked 

Lets see some skins for my iPhone


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just for the themes you jailbroke your iPhone?Man the default theme is fukkin awesome!I love it the most!Tried some other themes but they all eventually....suck.
As for Jailbreaking,doesn't it void your warranty?Shall I jailbreak mine too?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

As said by Kaushik.... want to try the possibilities of jailbreaking. (PS : Its just like loading non-genuine os and apps to my laptop, if that does not voids warranty... why jailbreaking iphone will void? Anyway, there will be no support from Apple for Jailbreak phone... however thats ok with me


----------



## Pat (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Everyone who is worried about losing warranty after jailbreaking their iPhones, should read this:

*www.techenclave.com/mobile-phones/so-my-iphone-s-screen-kicked-120690.html


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This is the first screenshot with Leopard Theme


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Now I can record videos on my iPhone using Cycoder... another benefits of JB.


----------



## Pat (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ You can run apps in background. A must for IM apps!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
I tried all of that long ago.
BTW I need a bittorrent client and a skitch app for iPhone.Any pointers?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So, Id be able to jailbreak the iPod Touch in similar way?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> So, Id be able to jailbreak the iPod Touch in similar way?



Ya you can...


Guys please share your experience with every one if you get chance to use some new apps.. 

@Tanmay
Try Snapture... Has some extended feature from normal cam.
I also tried Pdanet and its usefull to do net in laptops when you are out of your house using IPhone as modem.. All from Cydia


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Bhai koi is poor baalak ki bhi help kar do


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Bhai koi is poor baalak ki bhi help kar do



DrawR and IDoodle2 Lite are 2 free apps from appStore for doing Sketches

I too need some torrent client... just searched net and got this link with some info *torrentfreak.com/itorrent-a-bittorrent-client-for-your-iphone/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Noob I'm talkimg about Skitch. www.skitch.com


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Noob I'm talkimg about Skitch. www.skitch.com



OOps!


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> So, Id be able to jailbreak the iPod Touch in similar way?



AFAIK new iPod Touches have not be jailbroken yet.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
They've been.I jailbroke my Unlce's iPod touch last week


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Oh!  Will I be violating any law by jailbreaking? If its only the warranty that I will be losing, then its okay.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You can jailbreak you iPod and you can restore it via iTunes which removes all the traces of jailbreaking.Hence,your warranty is retained.That's Apple Pie for you.


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> They've been.I jailbroke my Unlce's iPod touch last week



Wrong. I can now confirm that new iPod Touches cannot be jailbroken yet.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Of course the new iPod Touch can be jailbroken. Who told you they couldn't?


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Here you go:

*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103560

Also I remember reading in the release notes of pwnage tool and the likes that jailbreaking  iPod Touch 2G is not supported yet.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys Update... Anyone using Backgrounder..
I just used it and am loving it. At last i am able to run apps in background.
I ran IM simultaneously while i did browsing and checked emails. Though current version of Fring is not working properly but IM is working without flaw so who cares about Fring..

Let me now if any one needs help.. anyways its damn easy


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Yea..Its one of the top reasons in favor of jailbreaking


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> ^^ Yea..Its one of the top reasons in favor of jailbreaking



Exactly....
I was wondering if there would be a system wide copy paste functionality!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> You can jailbreak you iPod and you can restore it via iTunes which removes all the traces of jailbreaking.Hence,your warranty is retained.That's Apple Pie for you.


Man.. I know that. What I wanted to know is wether jailbreaking in itself a legal procedure or not.

1. If yes, why doesnt apple do it themselves; or take an agreement from the user that their devices shouldnt be used for whats  not intended. 

2. If no, why are we talking about it here anyway?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> Man.. I know that. What I wanted to know is wether jailbreaking in itself a legal procedure or not.
> 
> 1. If yes, why doesnt apple do it themselves; or take an agreement from the user that their devices shouldnt be used for whats  not intended.
> 
> 2. If no, why are we talking about it here anyway?



 But only thing we are doing is we are not following there EULA. So result is we won't get the warranty and we don't care... that's it. we are not cracking softwares...which is not allowed and is a crime. We are happy with cydia and also you can buy softwares from cydia and use it.


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

MPlayer, the multi-OS media player which supports mpeg4, h.264, wmv, mp3, aac, wma, real media, and t-dmb formats, has now been ported to iPhone


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^yippie


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



T159 said:


> ^^yippie


Tu toh aise bol raha hai jaise you were missing it all this while


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

first


----------



## ironfreak (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how much iphone (non 3g) will cost without bill (grey mkt) in bombay-pune area ?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> But only thing we are doing is we are not following there EULA. So result is we won't get the warranty and we don't care... that's it. we are not cracking softwares...which is not allowed and is a crime. We are happy with cydia and also you can buy softwares from cydia and use it.


But isnt violating the EULA itself illegal once we have bought the stuff from them. If we buy the iPod from them, we automatically agree to abide by the directions don't we?

Also, isnt jailbreaking like some kinda modification/reverse engineering which infringes certain copyrights that protect various portions of the closed-source iPhone OS? And hence Illegal and liable to legal action if caught? 



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> MPlayer, the multi-OS media player which supports mpeg4, h.264, wmv, mp3, aac, wma, real media, and t-dmb formats, has now been ported to iPhone


Great.  You wont get that in the appstore isnt it? The iPhone should probably be jailbroken?


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> But isnt violating the EULA itself illegal once we have bought the stuff from them. If we buy the iPod from them, we automatically agree to abide by the directions don't we?
> 
> Also, isnt jailbreaking like some kinda modification/reverse engineering which infringes certain copyrights that protect various portions of the closed-source iPhone OS? And hence Illegal and liable to legal action if caught?



Nothing to be worried about. There are no cases where such a thing has happened. Not even in the US. For other countries, I guess its no problem at all.



> Great.  You wont get that in the appstore isnt it? The iPhone should probably be jailbroken?



Only for jailbroken devices.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				Pat said:
			
		

> Nothing to be worried about. There are no cases where such a thing has happened. Not even in the US. For other countries, I guess its no problem at all.


Nah! I aint afraid.  I have long experiences with forbidden/illegal stuff. I just wanted to know the TRUTH. Legal or Illegal? Because I wanted to have ONE device looking at which I would feel; "yeah, I aint that bad after all". One untouched device. You get it?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> Nah! I aint afraid.  I have long experiences with forbidden/illegal stuff. I just wanted to know the TRUTH. Legal or Illegal? Because I wanted to have ONE device looking at which I would feel; "yeah, I aint that bad after all". One untouched device. You get it?



LoL seems some one in the forum is thinking like me LOL... i too thought that before taking Iphone... I told all my friends "I am not going to hack this... and they all laughed " and each they they used to ask that is it till virgin  And atlast some holy day i just jailbroke her!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Well, hacking/not-hacking are separate things. Whereas what I want to know is whether this is LEGAL or not? Nobody, I mean NOBODY here knows anything about it?


----------



## Pat (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Technically speaking it would be illegal, but I am not 100% sure about it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

IT IS ILLEGAL!!Get it?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Phew.. it took 5 posts and 5 hours to get that out.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

best things are illegal in life


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



T159 said:


> best things are illegal in life


and sometimes those best things can be free too.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Congrats!
 IronManForever got his answer! 

Now is there anyone who is working on Iphone webapps in this forum! I need to ask something.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey dear my friend got ipod touch he needs to jailbreak what to use? any tutorial with good screenies for that? and what is cydia and ssh . he wants to install more apps but doesn't wants to use iphone .he is on windows and i am non mac .can u add me to yahoo so that i cn ask u other things(dr.gauravsuneja@yahoo.com)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

All the things you asked above are more or less illegal.So,can't help much.
Okay here you go:
If the iPod is not 3G then you can use quickpwn.
Cydia is an alternative(better) to installer on jailbroken 2.0+ iPhone and iPod Touch.
SSH-Hmm sounds illegal


----------



## Pat (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> All the things you asked above are more or less illegal.So,can't help much.
> Okay here you go:
> I*f the iPod is not 3G then you can use quickpwn.*
> Cydia is an alternative(better) to installer on jailbroken 2.0+ iPhone and iPod Touch.
> SSH-Hmm sounds illegal



I dint know there was a 3G iPod as well


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

SSH seems to be the secure alternative to telnet and other insecure protocols 

But then if you dont know what it is, sites of which address start with https have a ssl encrypted comm. Its like tunneling.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> I dint know there was a 3G iPod as well


iPod Touch 3G I meant.


----------



## Pat (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> iPod Touch 3G I meant.



That is what I meant as well!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ ROFLMAO .. iPod Touch 3G... I guess he wanted to say iPod Touch 2nd Generation.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Oh yea sorry,got a bit confused


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

For ppl who want to use iPhone as modem, use PDANet (of course for JB ones).


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 22, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Check out this cool theme:

*hosting07.imagecross.com/image-hosting-06/2464iphone1.jpg


Its Leaf Theme (available on Cydia).


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 22, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Duh!.. I would stick to the original..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 22, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Offtopic the.Kaushik dude u got a nice blog, very good content.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 22, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you guys want good themes for the iPhone, apart from the default one that is, then check out the ones made by Louie Mantia. He's the best in the business.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 23, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dd_wingrider said:


> Offtopic the.Kaushik dude u got a nice blog, very good content.


Thanks bro!


Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Check out this cool theme:
> 
> *hosting07.imagecross.com/image-hosting-06/2464iphone1.jpg
> 
> ...


Its cool! Keep Sharing!


goobimama said:


> If you guys want good themes for the iPhone, apart from the default one that is, then check out the ones made by Louie Mantia. He's the best in the business.


Will look into it today


Here from my side. Before i tell the name let me give you the screen shots. Also check the time. The theme changes based on time of the day.. cool na!
*img392.imageshack.us/img392/408/img0005oe2.png
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/3830/img0003nx7.png
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/img0003nx7.png/1/w320.png

For the above effect i have used two theme... Illuminated & HumanTouch both together.

Let us know if you find out some cool combos!


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys how much is the difference in prices for the 8GB if purchased from:

1. Vodafone
2. Croma


----------



## Pat (Oct 23, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

For people subscribed to horrendous iPhone data plans on vodafone/airtel, here is some good news:

*www.erodov.com/forums/update-iphone-vodafone-edge-workaround,11233/



iMav said:


> Guys how much is the difference in prices for the 8GB if purchased from:
> 
> 1. Vodafone
> 2. Croma



I don't think there would be any difference, but I am not sure.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 23, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@iMav I checked out here at Croma before getting my iPhone 16GB.They quoted the price of 38.something K incl taxes but I got from the Airtel Store for 36.9K.So,you might consider getting from a Vodafone Store.


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well guys I shall be representing my father in this thread, so name some good apps, I am yet to come across some nice apps. Seriously. Though i have setup a CC with the iTunes account I don't intend to dent my dad's pocket so soon, so name some apps that are worth my time from the App-Store. 

No, I have not jail-broken the phone and don't intend to.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> Well guys I shall be representing my father in this thread, so name some good apps, I am yet to come across some nice apps. Seriously. Though i have setup a CC with the iTunes account I don't intend to dent my dad's pocket so soon, so name some apps that are worth my time from the App-Store.
> 
> No, I have not jail-broken the phone and don't intend to.



Actually i agree with you... Being a previous symbian user i feel apple lacks in serious apps!(But again its a new platform and much to develop and symbian being age old and has more developers)

Regarding JailBreak i feel after jail break my mobile has become slow and application usually gets closed  so think before you do.. May be i will restore it back.

Recently installed "Docs" and its very good app..
Funny app like "Spooky Vibe" is really cool.. i usually use it in my office when every one is damn serious and they need a break.. and in 2mins every one is laughing

Waiting for some others to show up! I too want some good app


----------



## max_demon (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ImageTouchL       < Micro Microsoft Surface experience 
u can rotate pictures like natural and zoom in and our at same time , also you can add effecs and the best part is , it is free

iWaterfall  << Simulation
Waterfall simulation useing Accelometer and multi touchscreen .

Doodler  << Drawing
Best Drawing application (effects , can use background image )

idoodle 2 Lite << Drawing
Good app for Drawing (no effects)

iGolf , iBowling , ibaseball << Best Games (Wii Experience)

Scratch << DJ
Be a DJ with kinda real scratchpad

MotionX Dice << Fun
Fluid like display and Physics

Tap Tap Revenge << Guiter Hero

Trace << Game where we have to draw and control 

will post more soon


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Battery got phooked very soon! It's not even charging at a quick speed, also the iPhone is getting very hot!

I think Wi-Fi consumes a lot of battery.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> Battery got phooked very soon! It's not even charging at a quick speed, also the iPhone is getting very hot!
> 
> I think Wi-Fi consumes a lot of battery.



Ya dude in all devices wifi will consume lot of battery but still its better than n95 8gb and n96  

Its become hot when you play games or browse a lot.. but its ok i think



max_demon said:


> ImageTouchL       < Micro Microsoft Surface experience
> u can rotate pictures like natural and zoom in and our at same time , also you can add effecs and the best part is , it is free
> 
> iWaterfall  << Simulation
> ...


Thanks for sharing... Installed all... like Trace


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any GPS locator? I tried InstaMapper, didn't work.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The inbuilt map itself is good! But the "Direction" feature never works here... wondering if some one was able to use it


----------



## max_demon (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Have u Tried google Earth for iPhone ? it is better than inbuilt maps . imo


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

its says not available for india


----------



## iMav (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Not there for Indian store, will try with the US account. BTW, sometimes when I dial a number and press call, the screen goes black for a few seconds and then comes back on then goes black again and neither the Home nor the Sleep button work. After 10 seconds or something the phone is locked and yeah everything comes back to life.

Got the app from the US store and running on the iPhone. Blah! Damn! It also uses the iPhone movement sensors (gyro?) - this part is sweet but makes it difficult to use, tilt the fone a bit and you're looking at something else. Pinch to Zoom works nicely with the app.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> ^^ Not there for Indian store, will try with the US account. BTW, sometimes when I dial a number and press call, the screen goes black for a few seconds and then comes back on then goes black again and neither the Home nor the Sleep button work. After 10 seconds or something the phone is locked and yeah everything comes back to life.
> 
> Got the app from the US store and running on the iPhone. Blah! Damn! It also uses the iPhone movement sensors (gyro?) - this part is sweet but makes it difficult to use, tilt the fone a bit and you're looking at something else. Pinch to Zoom works nicely with the app.


I am not sure what screen black you are talking about.. but iphone has a proximity sensor which detects if you are holding it near the ear and switch off the screen... once you again hold it on your hand light comes up... the same thing may behave differently if you are using with a leather case..



iMav said:


> ^^ Not there for Indian store, will try with the US account. BTW, sometimes when I dial a number and press call, the screen goes black for a few seconds and then comes back on then goes black again and neither the Home nor the Sleep button work. After 10 seconds or something the phone is locked and yeah everything comes back to life.
> 
> Got the app from the US store and running on the iPhone. Blah! Damn! It also uses the iPhone movement sensors (gyro?) - this part is sweet but makes it difficult to use, tilt the fone a bit and you're looking at something else. Pinch to Zoom works nicely with the app.


Can you share the ipa.. i will try if a uS account ipa works on indian account! To get the ipa you just need to right click the application in itunes and tell it to show in explorer


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi guys,is there any "Call recorder" for iPhone 3G?  or only voice recorder like WM devices.

How is 'Traffic India' application? 

Is there any 'shortcut' to create Apple ID without credit card or paypal?

Is there any good review of all apps for iPhone 3G?

Plz help....!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				dhan_ssh said:
			
		

> *Is there any 'shortcut' to create Apple ID without credit card or paypal?*


Me too wanna know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I created an iTunes account without CC through some tunescore.com gift code but now it is no more available.

You guys can try this out - *support.apple.com/kb/HT2534


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks 'Sunny' for the link...!

I've chosen few apps + 1game,this is the list:

1.WebMessenger(Free)

2.Traffic India ($1.99)

3.iCricket (Free)

4.Dictionaire; The Simple Dictionary(Free)

5.Motochaser ($0.99)

6.TalkingClock ($0.99)

7.iStethoscope (Free)

8.Big Keyboard Email ($0.99)

9.Call Home (Free)

10.Memory Status ($1.99)

Is this OK? Anymore suggestion? I'm planning for iBlacklist & iTalkrecorder,

Kindly share your views and suggestions..!


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> I am not sure what screen black you are talking about.. but iphone has a proximity sensor which detects if you are holding it near the ear and switch off the screen... once you again hold it on your hand light comes up... the same thing may behave differently if you are using with a leather case..
> 
> 
> Can you share the ipa.. i will try if a uS account ipa works on indian account! To get the ipa you just need to right click the application in itunes and tell it to show in explorer


Sure, but I'm not really sure of the legality of the same.

I'm aware of the proximity sensors. What I'm saying is that I dial a number, still holding the phone in my hand; press dial and suddenly the screen goes black, the phone is in my hand not near the ear but in the same position as it was when i pressed Dial.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have an Airtel connection (prepaid) for iPhone 3G,

Now,I want to change another Airtel prepaid SIM to this iphone 3G,

How should I proceed? Anyone tried similar things? Plz share ur views & Help Me...!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> I'm aware of the proximity sensors. What I'm saying is that I dial a number, still holding the phone in my hand; press dial and suddenly the screen goes black, the phone is in my hand not near the ear but in the same position as it was when i pressed Dial.



Dude. Get it checked up then. That's not default behaviour.

----
Now I've let you guys talk about jailbreak and all that. But don't push it.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dear Friends,

I have about 6 or 7 video songs in iPhone.Is it possible to play these songs continuously?

Any tip?


----------



## gauravsuneja (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

help i lost the alphabet bands what u see in phonebook lik A.B C or D b4 starting of the respective names with that alpahbet

i think i changed some setting


----------



## Pat (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have posted a link to create free itunes account without using credit-card/GC..Its in this thread itself..Worked for me last month..



iMav said:


> Sure, but I'm not really sure of the legality of the same.
> 
> I'm aware of the proximity sensors. What I'm saying is that I dial a number, still holding the phone in my hand; press dial and suddenly the screen goes black, the phone is in my hand not near the ear but in the same position as it was when i pressed Dial.



This is definitely not typical behavior. I just recently read many people are facing this problem.

*www.iphoneatlas.com/2008/10/07/iphone-screen-sporadically-turns-on-off/

Try restoring in itunes and see if it helps. Else, as milind said, take it back to the store.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hmmm ... will update the phone to 2.1 and see if it still exists.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have about 6 or 7 video songs in iPhone.Is it possible to play these songs continuously?
> 
> Any tip?


I think if you put them in a playlist they play one after the other.


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I just bought Air Sharing. It's been some time since I paid for some software.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ What does that do? For sharing data with other devices over WiFi?


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Drag-drop files via Wi-Fi on the iphone/iPod Touch. Works with Windows too.

OK guys, you don't need to spend $8 for that app. Damn you goobi. Get yourself Files lite, does the same damn thing!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Things change. I _bought_ AirSharing for free.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> Things change. I _bought_ AirSharing for free.



Me too


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ That offers over I guess. 

BTW you guys tried *iBowl*? Free bowling game using the accelometer. Not much challenging but a good show-off. This is gonna be the first thing I'll try on the iPod Touch once I get it (6 days left) 

=> And for those who already havent.. I found this nice app. *Earthscape*. Down to free from 4.99$. Looks promising if one has an unlimited plan on the mobile. No guarantee as to how long it will remain free...


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iBowl, iGolf and iBaseball are all from the same Dev and are all addictive at first, but "meh" later on.

And Google Earth > App X > App Y > Earthscape


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Really? Havent laid my hands on the damn thing so cant say.


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I'm using Google Earth, pretty nice. Other than that, ihave:

AirSharing (for which I'm going to take a refund from Goobimama; you could've just sent me the file!)
Bakelite (pretty useless)
Remote
Alarm Free (this 1 is fun to wake my brother)
iPint (I just might get myself an iPhone for this, not to feel left out during parties)
Labyrinth (will be buying the full version)
VNC (which isn't working as yet)


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPint?? I heard that it was removed due so some copyright infringements?


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nope. Downloaded it day before from the App Store itself.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Downloaded few Apps , i was feeling lazy so i post sshot

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/2571/itunesot3.th.jpg*img411.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


iBeer beats iPint anytime

i like Koi Pond App also


----------



## superczar (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ha, been a while sinc ei visited this thread... So iMav, the die-hard apple basher finally got himself the most abominable phone ever made


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I see no point in purchasing this phone expect the large screena and good touch metrics.!


----------



## superczar (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

D-uh...
No one gets sarcasm anymore

anyway, back on topic, here's what the app list on my phone looks like

Shazam
Remote
Cro-mag (waste of money)
Cash Kart (awesome..money well spent)
Air sharing
Cannongame
Cuberunner - Awesome and free
Dizzybee free
Jelly car (Decent and free)
Hangman (always good)
Labyrinth
Daisy feed (buggy but prolly the best offline rss reader)
Wordwrap
Trace (Awesome is an undestatement, and free!)


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				lovelyCliffHanger said:
			
		

> I see no point in purchasing this phone expect the large screena and good touch metrics.!


And THAT is the prime reason people buy the iPhone/iPod Touch.. 



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> iBeer beats iPint anytime


the one which uses accelerometer to simulate virtual beer? What makes it better than iPint which basically does the same afaik..


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



superczar said:


> Ha, been a while sinc ei visited this thread... So iMav, the die-hard apple basher finally got himself the most abominable phone ever made


Nope. I'm still using the 6600 which I might say gives me 3 times the battery life as opposed to the horrible ~8hours of the iPhone with Wi-Fi off.


----------



## Pat (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> Nope. I'm still using the 6600 which I might say gives me 3 times the battery life as opposed to the horrible ~8hours of the iPhone with Wi-Fi off.



And my Nokia 1100 lasts 5-6 times more than the iPhone


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

As someone noted:
"The iPhone only appears to have a shorter battery life, cause you just can't put the ****ing thing down!"


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> As someone noted:
> "The iPhone only appears to have a shorter battery life, cause you just can't put the ****ing thing down!"


Bullocks! Dad is fuming at the battery life.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm still using the 6600 which I might say gives me 3 times the battery life as opposed to the horrible ~8hours of the iPhone with Wi-Fi off.



You get 24 hours of time while using the 6600 continously?
Strange, 6600 Never gave me such a wonderful battery life. Even I had it till a few months ago. :/


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> Bullocks! Dad is fuming at the battery life.


Seriously? My phone lasts me the full day, which includes a lot of music, *some* calling, internet stuff, and a little gaming. And my display brightness is set to 75% or so.

I've heard a lot about the Richard Solo battery attachment.


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> Seriously? My phone lasts me the full day, which includes a lot of music, *some* calling, internet stuff, and a little gaming. And my display brightness is set to 75% or so.


I'm serious and dad's usage today was only phone and brightness is set to something what from the slider is less than half with Auto-Brightness on. Will see for a day or 2. Man wait for a Things They don't Tell You About the iPhone article.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Nov 1, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

help i downloaded apps on iphone through free itunes account .i can't see the apps tab in the apple iphone 2g 1.1.4.so how to sync. when i connected new ipod touch 2g on my friends pc which is new it showed apps tab in the ipod connected dialogue beside music photos and videos sync tab in above

but in my iphone it doesn't show application sync dialogue to put free apps on iphone

do i have to upgrade to 2.1 or what??
will my unlock feature will be lost?


PLZ PM ME


----------



## Pat (Nov 2, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You need to be on 2.x in order to use appstore apps. And yes, you can upgrade and still remain unlocked on your iPhone 2G.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

With Gr8 difficulty,I've purchased the most wanted "Sennheiser MM50 Headset for iPhone 3G",probably a 'must have' for iPhone 3G!

What a feeling! Wow! Jus Amazing! 

Three different sized cute 'ear-plugs' makes a HUGE difference in sound quality!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Senn2.jpg

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Senn33-1.jpg


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What's the damage?


----------



## iMav (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Am I the only one who finds the keyboard in Safari to be laggy to the extent of being un-usable?


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> What's the damage?


me wanna know too.


----------



## superczar (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thats a php-javascript related issue
use the KB on a regular page and it'll fly

use it on a php based page that uses heavy javascripting (e.g. this page) and the kb sucks
this issue has existed since v 1.0 and they should have fixed it long back

imav....Call Apple and Get a replacement for that phone
No way the battery should die out in less than a day
My 1 yr + old phone is currently showing over 75% charge with 2hrs 12 mins of usage and 17hrs 9 mins of standby since last full charge


----------



## iMav (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Updated it to 2.1 yesterday, dad says the battery has improved. Will test it out for another day or 2 and then talk to Vodafone. BTW, from what I understand, Apple won't be providing you with any support what-so-ever. It's between you and your operator.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Kroll is the best 3D graphics game 4 iphone now...


----------



## Pat (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> Am I the only one who finds the keyboard in Safari to be laggy to the extent of being un-usable?



2.1 solves the laggy keyboard issue.


----------



## superczar (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

no, it doesnt
The keyboard still lags on php pages with Javascript 
Try navigating to this forum page and typing a reply

Not a problem you'll face regularly, but an issue nonetheless

This issues has existed since v 1.0, though after v2, the problem started occurring for other usages too (e.g. SMS/regular pages in safari)
2.1 onwards, the latter (and new ) problem was fixed but the original problem still remains


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yep. Some sites are horrible for the Safari keyboard. Digit forum toh no way.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

But it’s _much_ better with 2.1 than it was with 2.0.


----------



## superczar (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

bah, you don't have to convince me dude by acting exactlly like what brings Apple Fanbois a bad name

I absolutely love the iPhone
It just sucks that apple hasnt fixed the php/JS bug that has existed right from the start

2.1 only fixed a bug that was introduced with 2.0 (systemwide laggy keyboard)
You almost make it sound like Apple did us a big favor by fixing a new bug that a new firmware iteration introduced

the KB on 2.1 isnt any faster than what V 1.0 onwards were till 2.0 screwed up the KB


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Bah! and there was an article somewhere that said Apple doesnt reply any support unless you are John Mayor! 

BTW, any other browser like Opera for iPhone? Its pretty good. Will Apple allow 3rd party browsers for its phone?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



superczar said:


> 2.1 only fixed a bug that was introduced with 2.0 (systemwide laggy keyboard)
> You almost make it sound like Apple did us a big favor by fixing a new bug that a new firmware iteration introduced


No, I didn’t. I just meant what I’d said, that “it’s _much_ better with 2.1 than it was with 2.0”. There was no hidden agenda here.



superczar said:


> the KB on 2.1 isnt any faster than what V 1.0 onwards were till 2.0 screwed up the KB


Yes, and iMav’s opinion about the keyboard is based entirely on what he saw with firmware v2.0, which is why I told him what I did.


----------



## superczar (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> Yes, and iMav’s opinion about the keyboard is based entirely on what he saw with firmware v2.0, which is why I told him what I did.


Alrightie 


> BTW, any other browser like Opera for iPhone? Its pretty good. Will Apple allow 3rd party browsers for its phone?


Having extensively used Opera for s60 and WM, all I'll say is safari on the iPhone is in a different league altogether


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> ^ Bah! and there was an article somewhere that said Apple doesnt reply any support unless you are John Mayor!


well...thats some loled up comparison. Die ! Die ! Die !


----------



## Pat (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> BTW, any other browser like Opera for iPhone? Its pretty good. Will Apple allow 3rd party browsers for its phone?



There is one for jailbroken phones. Its called myfox. Not that its better than safari or anything.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> BTW, any other browser like Opera for iPhone? Its pretty good. Will Apple allow 3rd party browsers for its phone?


The short answer: No.

The lengthy one: No, never! At least not until hell freezes over!


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The lengthy one: No, never! At least not until hell freezes over!


Ah!.  May I call you _Steve Jobs_?



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Die ! Die ! Die !


I'm just 18.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

October 2003: iTunes for Windows launch.

*img.skitch.com/20081105-xwmhyn4y72x4gugc7yx517sn8r.preview.jpg


----------



## superczar (Nov 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

an interesting tidbit, if you are on 2.1 2g and on airtel/hutch, you don't need to unlock your  phone..a simple hacktivation will do the trick


----------



## Pat (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



superczar said:


> an interesting tidbit, if you are on 2.1 2g and on airtel/hutch, you don't need to unlock your  phone..a simple hacktivation will do the trick



Hmm.I remember Aayush too mentioned this some time back.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yup, that’s me, the pre-informed genius!


----------



## iMav (Nov 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

A small problem with Safari. google.com does not show the sponsored links shown on the right side of your screen on the desktop.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

FYI, if you buy the iPhone at an Imagine store, Apple is the one who takes care of the after sales service.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



iMav said:


> A small problem with Safari. google.com does not show the sponsored links shown on the right side of your screen on the desktop.


And that is a problem how?

You can activate that by opting for the classic version at the bottom of the page.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It doesn't show in the classic version either.

However, I'm not sure how that's a problem.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^more like automatic filtering feature ? eh


----------



## orionindia (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This is a theme for iphone. Have a look
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_l0LyXLigglY/SQcrxf2ajsI/AAAAAAAAAS0/Zk2tucgYhw4/s320/Blue+Bird.jpg
I found this great theme here
*bestmobilesite.blogspot.com/2008/1...howComment=1226080260000#c7332967165998218567


----------



## iMav (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> And that is a problem how?
> 
> You can activate that by opting for the classic version at the bottom of the page.





preshit.net said:


> It doesn't show in the classic version either.
> 
> However, I'm not sure how that's a problem.


I'm glad you guys over-looked the typo. 

Well, the thing is being Sponsored links, you need to pay for them and once you pay for them, you need to check whether they actually show or no. So, the Sponsored links are shown on the top but not on the side.

Will try the classic version thingy and let you know.


----------



## neogen (Nov 7, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> With Gr8 difficulty,I've purchased the most wanted "Sennheiser MM50 Headset for iPhone 3G",probably a 'must have' for iPhone 3G!
> 
> What a feeling! Wow! Jus Amazing!
> 
> ...



Looks good, how much did it cost you. 

Are these better than EP-630?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hasn't google's policy always been pay only if clicked? So if the ad didn't show, the company doesn't lose any money.


----------



## iMav (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It's a prepaid system. They take money but it's deducted from your account when the ad is clicked.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Like that makes a difference. In any case, google ads show up on websites using adsense, so it is obvious that google has optimised the interface for the iPhone/mobile so you don't see the ads.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



neogen said:


> Looks good, how much did it cost you.
> 
> Are these better than EP-630?




Costs Rs.4850 + Two years Sennheiser India Warranty.Very Expensive but worth buying,sound quality is unmatching,gr8 performer!

I bought EP630 for Rs.750 two months back,problem is it doesn't have 'mic'
and EP 630i is not available in India (only available in select countries like Singapore).


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ My goodness. You could buy 4 Nokia 1200s for that.


----------



## iMav (Nov 10, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am facing this issue on my Wi-Fi internet conx. The internet on the PC works but the iPhone doesn't seem to work. Mail works sometimes but Safari throws this and shows no page.

*thinkwrap.wordpress.com/2008/08/23/rogers-iphone-and-the-dreaded-kcferrordomaincfnetwork-error-302/

Oh and I read the psot where they say it's due to server overload. It's not. No site is opening. Even apple.com or google.com or anybloodysite.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> ^^ My goodness. You could buy 4 Nokia 1200s for that.


zomg, then just strap each of them to your four limbs  and show off like a duck


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ thats so so...  

Tadaa.......

got the iPod Touch 16GB from US yesterday. Cost 299+18 = 317 USD. Cost more to me as dad exchanged dollar when it was priced a bit higher. But then again the price is even higher here.

am enjoying the stuff as of now. Expect a review shortly. 
------  --------  ------  --------

Please help me with this..  Charger for iPod touch.


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can we open word files on ipod touch 2g without internet?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Does anyone here want to team up for a MobileMe family account? We have two empty spots here…

You’ll be required to pay Rs. 700 or less per year and will get a storage space of 5GB and the maximum monthly bandwidth of 50GB (along with all the MobileMe perks like “push” synchronisation of email, calendar, and contacts between your iPhone/iPod touch, your Mac/PC and the web, the great web apps, web hosting, etc.).

@Pat, are you interested?


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I've 5 mail accounts,at present I'm using Blackberry Internet Service from Airtel also.

I want to switch over to iPhone's MobileMe account!

Anyone compared blackberry & iphone regarding 'push-mail' facility

Is it worth transferring to MobileMe?

Cost wise,BB is more Rs.6999/annum (MobileMe $99 pa)

How is 'Push-Mail' with MobileMe?

Kindly share your experience!


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can i use a wifi symbian phone as a router for my ipod. Just wanted to know if the ipod is compatible or not.. 

Will ipod touch work with PDAnet iphone app. If yes, then it should work with a similar Symbian app.


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> ^^ thats so so...
> 
> Tadaa.......
> 
> ...




One of my friend bought the ipod touch 32GB from KOrea.. it cost him only 13k :O and another friend took a 16GB at 9K :O

From next time i shall go to korea for shopping


----------



## aryayush (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> I've 5 mail accounts,at present I'm using Blackberry Internet Service from Airtel also.
> 
> I want to switch over to iPhone's MobileMe account!
> 
> ...


When it works, which is about 80% of the time, it works spectacularly well. But it is flaky at best 20% of the time.

That said, overall it’s definitely worth more than Rs. 700 per year.



dhan_shh said:


> Cost wise,BB is more Rs.6999/annum (MobileMe $99 pa)


And you can get it for just Rs. 700 per year if you want to team up with us. Since iMav is not sure, we have one empty spot.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ Thanx for your offer,I'm willing to join,

Kindly check your PM.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi all dudes,why u all guys waste money for mobileme or similar stuff?

U want push mail,calender & contacts sync?

Just open 'mail2web.com' and start an account---> U get a free 'Microsoft Exchange Server' account---> Open ur iphone mail settings ---> click first option,microsoft exchange ----> fill-up bla..bla...----> 

Now,open ur regular mail accounts settings----> Forward mails to this 'Microsoft Exchange' account---That's it

Now,ur iphone will get 'push'ed mails----ENJOY!

(Don't forget to select 'push' option in settings-->Fetch Data)


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

That still leaves contacts and calendars, right? And the web apps? And Back to My Mac for Mac users.


----------



## Pat (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am interested. Any more spots left ? Let me know.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Oh, you’re a tad late. There’s already one person in the waiting list, in case someone cancels. You’re #2.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

anybody got idial or i dialer app for iphone . plz pm me the link plz


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> Hi all dudes,why u all guys waste money for mobileme or similar stuff?
> 
> U want push mail,calender & contacts sync?
> 
> ...


For me it was never about the Push email as it was getting the entire package in one online ad-free service…


----------



## oval_man (Nov 12, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> That still leaves contacts and calendars, right? And the web apps? And Back to My Mac for Mac users.


 

Hi Guy,u can sync 'contacts' & 'calender' with this FREE microsoft exchange server App,

U know there r humpty number of web apps like evernote,noter,keypoint beta,zoho office suite and many more....and some of them are totally free!

Enjoy mail2web!


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Someone have something to say about my previous post? I gotta use the iPod for surfing.

@the.kaushik.. My dad wouldnt have gone to korea(south?) for the ipod.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I've received First issue of "iPhone Life" in Digital Zinio format:

Very nice & informative!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iPhonelife1.png


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok heres a question .. 

Can i get iphone 3g from U.S as it will be cheaper that ways.. How much will it cost me if i get it with AT&T activation as i guess thats compulsary now to get iphone 3g ??
Or can i get one without that ... and use it here with my airtel sim ???

Pls reply quickly.. gt only three four days of time...

Let me put it straight... My dad has asked me if can get me iphone 3G from U.S. 
MY doubts... how much will it cost with or w/o AT&T contract. IS it wise to get it here and unlock considering it can be unlocked as of now .... if i m wrong tell me asap ! 
...well thats it ... pls give suggestions


----------



## oval_man (Nov 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Special Tip no.1*

How to take 'Screen Capture' on your iphone 3G?

Hold down the Home button with one hand and then press the Sleep/Wake button with the other. The iPhone will snap a picture of the screen and save it in your Camera Roll.

Enjoy!....next tip...soon!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 14, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I’m in a bit of a quandary here. I have one empty slot left on my MobileMe account and I can give it to one person for the price of $11. Three people have asked me for it: dhan_shh, Pat, and din—in that order.

So, according to the first come, first served policy, dhan_shh should be the one getting it. However, Pat is the ideal candidate for this account because he has both an iPhone and a Mac and would therefore be able to enjoy all its features as they were intended to be enjoyed.

@dhan_shh,
With your Blackberry, you will only be able to enjoy “push” email. You won’t be able to synchronise your contacts or calendars via MobileMe on your phone and it will be flaky at best even on the desktop. Furthermore, you will neither be able to benefit from the Back to My Mac feature nor utilise any of the iChat specific awesomeness (high quality audio/video conferencing, file sharing, screen sharing, and chat backgrounds). You also won’t be able to use the automatic backup and synching features that are exclusive to Mac users.

So, in my humble opinion, Pat is a far better candidate for this account. But if you _really_ want it, you’re the one I’ll give it to. The choice is entirely yours.

Also, the price is not even Rs. 700 anymore. It’s only $11 (Rs. 540) now.

Let me know your decision.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanx @aryayush for your offer!

U r right! I don't have Mac at present!

I'll manage with my blackberry!

Kindly share ur account with 'Pat'....!

Let me practice with 'MobileMe' trial first!


----------



## Pat (Nov 15, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Thank you.

@Aayush: Please pm me the payment details.


----------



## oval_man (Nov 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> I've received First issue of "iPhone Life" in Digital Zinio format:
> 
> Very nice & informative!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iPhonelife1.png




Hi Dude,I believe U must have paid for this 'Digital' issue...Why should U waste money?

Instead...you should have visited this site..."www.zinio.com/iphone" in your iphone's safari brwoser...You can read all digital books for FREE!!

Unbelivable???!!!

jus try & see!

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Nov 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> *Special Tip no.1*
> 
> How to take 'Screen Capture' on your iphone 3G?
> 
> ...


*Special tip #2: I need the period faster
1. Hold down "123" and move your finger to the period and let go. It will automatically go back to keyboard.
2. Tap space bar twice swiftly. There will be a space after the period.
3. Tap space bar with two fingers. There will be a space after the period.*


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Nov 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice tips cooldudie3.

Keep contributing to the Digit iPhone Community


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 16, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can anyone tell me whats the price of an ipod usb charger and cable?? i lost mine.


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



suhas_sm said:


> ok heres a question ..
> 
> Can i get iphone 3g from U.S as it will be cheaper that ways.. How much will it cost me if i get it with AT&T activation as i guess thats compulsary now to get iphone 3g ??
> Or can i get one without that ... and use it here with my airtel sim ???
> ...



I am not sure but i heard that IPhone 3g still cannot be unlocked!


----------



## Pat (Nov 17, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> I am not sure but i heard that IPhone 3g still cannot be unlocked!



You are right. But more than that, buying iPhone 3G from US would end up being more expensive than buying it from Airtel/Vodafone. A contract-free iPhone 3G is available for $599 plus taxes in US.


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 18, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> You are right. But more than that, buying iPhone 3G from US would end up being more expensive than buying it from Airtel/Vodafone. A contract-free iPhone 3G is available for $599 plus taxes in US.



ya that also true.. i asked one of my friend from US


----------



## iwank (Nov 18, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey thanks for making such a beautiful discussion i want to share one new app for the iPhone just have a look at this app.

So you wanna' be a scratch D.J.?  Here's your chance to shine with iTune!  Scratch to any tune.
Great with any style music - pop, rock, hip-hop, jazz and rap .
 Just play song from your music and then start up iTune.  Move your finger back and forth on the turntable to hear your D.J. magic over your song!

Touch control Scratch volume.

Features include:

-  Scratch sounds vary based on direction of motion.
-  Pitch of scratch varies based on speed of motion.
-  Adjustable volume control.
-  Drag horizontally or vertically across the turntable  for a single beat scratch.
- Drag your finger for a variety of multiple beat scratches.

Entertain friends.  Great for parties - just plug into your system and use iTune to add your D.J. touch to the music.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 18, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys please look at my thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102381

and reply.

Thanks


----------



## Pat (Nov 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can anyone recommend the best way to move my itunes library (iPhone apps in particular) from my old laptop to my macbook ?


----------



## goobimama (Nov 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Copy the entire iTunes folder from your documents/music folder to your MacBook ~/Music. Once you launch iTunes it will automatically recognise the library and proceed on course.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

That works even from Windows to Mac?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreamcatcher said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the price of an ipod usb charger and cable?? i lost mine.


Does iphone have a mini usb port ?
If so, cable costs Rs. 35 and USB charger costs Rs. 140.
These are standard stuff and work on ALL usb chargable devices.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The iPhone has a 30-terminal dock connector.


----------



## Pat (Nov 20, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreamcatcher said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the price of an ipod usb charger and cable?? i lost mine.



You should find plenty of el-cheapo (chinese) iPhone cables/chargers for 200-300 bucks.



goobimama said:


> Copy the entire iTunes folder from your documents/music folder to your MacBook ~/Music. Once you launch iTunes it will automatically recognise the library and proceed on course.



I will have to check, though I doubt it would work with the iPhone apps in my old library.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It definitely works for iPhone apps, but I’m not very sure about the Windows-to-Mac thing.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 21, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone firmware version 2.2 is out.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 21, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My "iPhone 3G Cradle" arrived today:

Charging & Sync very convenient,only problem is you have to remove 'case' and place it!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cradl2.jpg      *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cradl1.jpg      *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/cradl3.jpg

Give ur feedback.


----------



## Pat (Nov 21, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Looks pretty awesome. How much did it cost you ? Does it have audio-out like the first-gen iPhone docks ?


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 21, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ Price is 1,500 from fommy.co.in..

No Audio out!


----------



## iMav (Nov 22, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys for how long is the iPhone coupled to the carrier here in India?


----------



## Pat (Nov 23, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am not completely sure, but I think I read somewhere that its 2 years.


----------



## goobimama (Nov 23, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@iMav: I think the iPhone will be permanently locked to the carrier. The two years that are mentioned elsewhere are only for those which come with a contract. Out here it is contract-free (but carrier locked).


----------



## Pat (Nov 24, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Nope. I definitely remember reading somewhere that it would be locked only up to 2 years or so.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Nov 24, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

winterboard is not changing themes on 2.2 those who haven't ungraded plz don't do and  in my other post i have given link for mobile installation file for 2.2 even praveen dada also gave  it .

quickpwn perfectly jail broke and unlocked 2.2 don't install installer as it gives problems on 2.1 i doono about 2.2

any body upgraded to 2.2 plz pm                                                                 me

*Get SMS delivery notification on your iPhone*

see my blog


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> It definitely works for iPhone apps, but I’m not very sure about the Windows-to-Mac thing.


Yeah, works Windows-to-Mac.


----------



## Pat (Nov 24, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Update: It worked (Windows to Mac). Thanks milind.


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 25, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*toucharcade.com/2008/11/23/2nd-generation-ipod-touch-faster-than-iphone/

"the 2nd Generation iPod Touch had its processor quietly boosted to 532MHz. Meanwhile, the iPhone 3G, Original iPhone and 1st Generation iPod Touch run at 412MHz."


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 25, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Thanks for that news.. Though I heard the processor's default is 600 something and its actually underclocked in iPhone/iPod.

Still, the iPhone OS (in iPod Touch 2G ) isnt as snappy as I had expected for such a fast processor... I can notice minute lags in the interface while playing music. These lags are almost unnoticeable but still there. I have 2.1 version software ...


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 25, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My iPod Touch (1G) seems to be in love with the "more" screen in the Music section, earlier whenever I used to hit the Music button it used to take me to the Album view but these days dunno why .. it takes me to the More screen .. anybody knows any solution .. It takes an extra tap to go to the album view and is annoying the hell outta me ...


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wow, a lot of informative discussion going on in this thread. The apps in the app store are going stronger and rich with features these days. 

In between iPhone OS 2.2 is out. Is quickpwn for 2.2 is available?


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ My question is; can the iPod Touch 2G be jailbroken?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

At the moment, no.


----------



## hunk007rvs (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

here is the iphone killer nokia 5800 , it cost only 20000 inr in india and features are much better than iphone.











"sim card reader helps you to back up all your sim data."


----------



## hahahari (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

nvm..


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



hunk007rvs said:


> here is the iphone killer nokia 5800 , it cost only 20000 inr in india and features are much better than iphone.
> 
> Wake up bro... this baby has ways to go to become a iphone killer...
> 
> ...


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ It's a spam post and you fell for it.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yep he is jst trying to generate backlinks. Mods pls delete it.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi, guys.

Yash has another MobileMe Family Pack for the taking. Each account costs about Rs. 500 or less. dhan_shh, din, iMav—if any of you guys want in on it, let me know. There’s also one primary account for Rs. 1,000 (20GB storage and 200GB bandwidth) if anyone’s interested.


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Aryayush,happy to hear this great news again!

where should I send Rs.500 & how? plz pm me,Thanks for remembering me.


----------



## oval_man (Dec 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^^But Bro,MobileMe family pack charges are $149/year,roughly Rs.7500 per year.

So,it comes to Rs.1500 per head as it has 5 members.

Then,how come Rs.500 per head?

Any direct Apple discount? Lemme know,I'll join!


----------



## Pat (Dec 3, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

LoL! Nokia iPhone ! Haha...Classic..


----------



## yash (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys, I activated the code today and the account is valid for a year from now. so act soon so you don't miss out on using your account for even a day! LOL. 

I got this account off ebay for cheap. Someone already claimed the 20 gb main account. email me at yashrg at me dot com to talk about payment. Preferably via paypal.


----------



## oval_man (Dec 5, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Dude Yash,I don't have PayPal a/c,

Do you have anyother option for paying?

Why don't u comeout with simple procedure of paying plz?

I'm thinking of getting mobileme for my boss!


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Successfully I've created a new account in 'me.com' today,a great day!

Thanx to Yash for his help in creating Mobileme account for me,

I'm happy with mobileme account and learning now!

Special thanks to 'Aryayush' for motivating and organizing 'family pack' members!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/me1.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mobilemeaccount.png


----------



## yash (Dec 6, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@oval_man, The thing is, for me, anything other than paypal would be complicated for me. I am in canada since I am studying here now. hmm.. maybe you can ask someone else to paypal the money and you can get them the funds via a simpler way? I don't know if aayush would be ready to do this, but if I am persistent.. maybe he'll give in. LOL.

@dhan_ssh actually, thanks to you guys I'm getting my money back of the mobileme account I accidentally won on ebay. LOL. it's a long story, for some other thread.


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Magic Pad:  1st rich text editor for iphone,

FREE for a limited period, Hurry get yours today!!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/magicpad.jpg

*magicpad.proximi.com/


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Thanks.

BTW.. *Mocha VNC Lite* isnt working in my iPod Touch. The software version is 2.1.1...
Do the programs now need 2.2 Software Version?


----------



## oval_man (Dec 13, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Magic Pad:  1st rich text editor for iphone,
> 
> FREE for a limited period, Hurry get yours today!!
> 
> ...




But Dude,there is another simple method to do this:  

Just visit   *pastebud.com/   from ur iPhone 3G

And Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

One question for those who unlocked/jailbreaked their iPhone,

What if something goes wrong with iPhone, how will you get it fixed. Will you be able to take it to a apple store and give them for repair, and they will fix it

or 

They won't fix it as you unlocked it ? Then what option you will have to get it fixed?


----------



## Pat (Dec 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dd_wingrider said:


> One question for those who unlocked/jailbreaked their iPhone,
> 
> What if something goes wrong with iPhone, how will you get it fixed. Will you be able to take it to a apple store and give them for repair, and they will fix it
> 
> ...



If you are talking about iPhone 3G, then I cant comment as the unlock is not out yet. But I am sure the dev-team will make the patch "reversible" as they have done with first-gen iPhones. As far as first-gen iPhone is concerned, you can restore it to factory-state leaving behind no trace of unlocking/jailbreaking. However, if your "damaged" iPhone has a bad display or bad USB, then you are pretty much screwed as it will be near impossible to restore it to factory state!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> If you are talking about iPhone 3G, then I cant comment as the unlock is not out yet. But I am sure the dev-team will make the patch "reversible" as they have done with first-gen iPhones. As far as first-gen iPhone is concerned, you can restore it to factory-state leaving behind no trace of unlocking/jailbreaking. However, if your "damaged" iPhone has a bad display or bad USB, then you are pretty much screwed as it will be near impossible to restore it to factory state!



Thanks for replying and Yup i was talking about iPhone 2G. So, if i have a unlocked iPhone 2G and the battery dies on me, or the usb or display stops working as you said. there is no chance to restore it factory settings, so i will be left with a pricey paperweight

This is bad there has to be some turnaround, otherwise its very risky to have a iPhone unlocked.


----------



## Pat (Dec 19, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dd_wingrider said:


> Thanks for replying and Yup i was talking about iPhone 2G. So, if i have a unlocked iPhone 2G and the battery dies on me, or the usb or display stops working as you said. there is no chance to restore it factory settings, so i will be left with a pricey paperweight
> 
> This is bad there has to be some turnaround, otherwise its very risky to have a iPhone unlocked.



Hey ofcourse not. There are plenty of shops with "experts" who can fix almost any problem on an iPhone. When I said "you are screwed", it meant that Apple will not acknowledge the warranty and will not fix it. But there are many 3rd parties who can fix it for you. And iPhone 2G is/was not available in India, so the warranty doesnt apply in any case.


----------



## Pat (Dec 21, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Flash support now available on jailbroken phones. A word of caution though: it is still in a early beta phase.

*imobilecinema.blogspot.com/


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Magic Pad:  1st rich text editor for iphone,
> 
> FREE for a limited period, Hurry get yours today!!
> 
> ...





oval_man said:


> But Dude,there is another simple method to do this:
> 
> Just visit   *pastebud.com/   from ur iPhone 3G
> 
> And Enjoy!!!!!!



Ya Magic Pad is good but its only a note pad and wondering when iphone will have such a keybord as universal! 

Pastebud is the best thing still now available for Iphone Safari browser.. 

How to get it:
Just go to cydea and search for "Safari Addon Plugin" this is from iSpazio.net so you may need to add there source.
Now install it. Caution: This will remove all your bookmarks.. Now open safari and click the book mark tab and you will see the features.. there is this new addon called Tabulate which will help you to see flash videos in the iphone internal video player.. have not used this feature still now as am using this imobilecinema for flash


----------



## yash (Dec 29, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

damn! it's not free anymore!


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can MS Office doucuments be edited on an iPhone?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I don't think so. I wonder why Apple doesn't act out on this. At least be able to read/edit iWork documents!! Try Google Docs if you have wifi connection. It could work on iPhone.
-------
*Special Tip Number 3:*

What to do when your iPhone/iPod stops responding
iPod Touch 5 Rs(they also work with iPhone)
1. Recharge-self explanatory

2. Restart- To turn it off, press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the red slider appears. Slide your finger across the slider to turn off iPod touch. To turn iPod touch on, press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the Apple logo appears.

3. Reset iPod/iPhone- To reset iPod touch, press and hold the Sleep/Wake button and the Home button at the same time until you see the Apple logo.

4. Remove- If iPod touch is not working as expected, it may be due to some of the content synced to it. Try selectively removing certain content that may be causing unexpected behavior such as songs, contacts, calendars, photos, videos, or podcasts. To remove content, connect iPod touch via USB and use iTunes to change the sync settings. Click on iPod touch in the Source list, and select each tab to change what content is synced and click Apply.

5. Reset Settings- 
Tap Settings > General > Reset > Reset All Settings

If that does not resolve your issue, try erasing all settings.
Tap Settings > General > Reset > Erase All Contents and Settings

6. Restore- Connect iPod touch. When it appears in the Source list, click on Restore in the Summary tab.

My iPod's problem's troubleshooting never go past stage 4. I have never in my life tried to restore any iPods in my life!


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2008)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amitabhishek said:


> Can MS Office doucuments be edited on an iPhone?


Nope. Only viewed.


----------



## khin007 (Jan 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

apple iphone 3G unlock ( software)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105758


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Documents to Go is going to be released for iPhone:

*www.dataviz.com/products/documentstogo/iphone/notify/

Check it out guyz. This will be the first programme to create/edit MS-Office files on iPhone.


----------



## yash (Jan 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

that's good news. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys try the app called iSteam from app store.. its free.. the craziest app for this yr still now... just change the background to a screen shot of iphone menu


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

We'll be having a live-chat on Smoking Apples during the Macworld keynote. We've got a lot of AppStore giveaways as well (US iTunes Store account), so keep your eyes open.

Invite your friends. Tenkoo!


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ So the giveaways will only be for people with US iTunes Store account?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yep. That's a limitation we can't do anything about. Besides, you can always create yourself a US account for free… (just google it and you should land on something good).


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Now I am updating my iPhone to the recent firmware 2.2.

I have updated my iPhone in another computer, and I lost all my applications. How to bring them back?


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Now I am updating my iPhone to the recent firmware 2.2.
> 
> I have updated my iPhone in another computer, and I lost all my applications. How to bring them back?



you need to download again if you dont have a backup..I always keep a copy of IPA in some other folder as backup!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanks kaushik, however my JB methods fails repeatedly. I am trying....


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> thanks kaushik, however my JB methods fails repeatedly. I am trying....



check PM for steps! it should work.. i used those steps!


----------



## NauticA (Jan 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can anyone please confirm the prices of iphone in USA?
also what is the difference between iphone and iphone - 3g..?
what if i buy it in USA? will i b able to use it here in india ?
what wud b the procedure?


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NauticA said:


> can anyone please confirm the prices of iphone in USA?
> also what is the difference between iphone and iphone - 3g..?
> what if i buy it in USA? will i b able to use it here in india ?
> what wud b the procedure?



not sure about the price but difference is:
1) 3g is a bit slimmer.
2) 3G has gps and if you take from india you get some good internet plans.. like Airtel gave me 1yr 500MB/m free Iphone Edge data plan.
3) Its told that the n/w speed is better than the old one due to 3G support!
4) Also the new plastic body is easy to hold in hand as the old one was slippery and had a metal body

If you take better take a network unlocked like the one given in india so that you can use with any sim


----------



## yash (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

you cannot buy a network unlocked iphone 3g in usa from AT&T or Apple. Plus, it comes with a two year contract. So I don't see how it is possible to buy a iphone 3g in USA and bring it to india


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Actually it is available without a contract in USA but its **** expensive. (it will cost you even more than it will in India)


----------



## preshit.net (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

AFAIK, it was only announced that AT&T would be selling a no-contract iPhone for $599, but that never got through. So the only way now is to buy the iPhone with contract and terminate it - All this comes to $630. I know someone who did this recently, so I'm not speculating.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

At last... SUCCESS.

Now I have an iPhone 2.2 QuickPWNed.



the.kaushik said:


> Guys try the app called iSteam from app store.. its free.. the craziest app for this yr still now... just change the background to a screen shot of iphone menu




Another such app is iFog. However, between the two, iSteam is better.

You can get iFog at AppStore
*itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=300601432&mt=8

You can get iSteam at AppStore
*itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=300748973&mt=8

Grow your Rose Plant in your iPhone with the following app (free in AppStore)

*itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=289745214&mt=8

Another Milestone in iPhone - MS Office Integration

Now native excel 2003 files (xls) can be edited by MobileFiles Pro.

Check the link for details:
*www.quickoffice.com/mobilefiles/


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Dont forget to check 

1. Winterboard (for themes)
2. Categories (for categorizing app icons)
3. Lockdown (for locking any application with a passcode)
4. Video Recorder / Cycorder 
5. Backgrounder (for multi-tasking apps)
6. BiteSMS (free app for SMS forwarding)


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ebook ebook ebooks and ebook.Cant even seem to get done with reading ebooks on iphone ever.
  Get Stanza,books or ebook reader.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> At last... SUCCESS.
> 
> Now I have an iPhone 2.2 QuickPWNed.
> 
> ...



congrats! anyway just wondering what was the problem u faced?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have a iphone(not 3g) unlocked and jailbreaked running on 2.0 firmware, want to upgrade to 2.2 as new apps are not working. Can any one guide me in the right direction?

And if you have some steps you took and it was done without much problems please let me know. As I am little scared,it was a pretty bad experience while updating from 1.1.4 to 2.0.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ Kaushik, it surprisingly failed every time telling me that I have a faulty USB connection,  but next day it just worked.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> @ Kaushik, it surprisingly failed every time telling me that I have a faulty USB connection,  but next day it just worked.



 bad day good day typo LOL


----------



## Pat (Jan 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dd_wingrider said:


> I have a iphone(not 3g) unlocked and jailbreaked running on 2.0 firmware, want to upgrade to 2.2 as new apps are not working. Can any one guide me in the right direction?
> 
> And if you have some steps you took and it was done without much problems please let me know. As I am little scared,it was a pretty bad experience while updating from 1.1.4 to 2.0.



Get the 2.2 ipw from Apple's website. Then get pwnage tool and use it to patch the downloaded firmware and then flash the download firmware to iPhone using iTunes.

Always remember:
www.iclarified.com

This might help
*iclarified.com/entries/index.php?caid=2&scid=11&seid=1


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I still have one mobileme account going out. contact me if interested.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Pat thanks will look at the iclarified tutorial and will post how it went tomorrow.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 14, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, Recently i can see a white-very tiny hair like structure at the left down corner of my iphone 3G screen! (3-5 pixels)  is it common. It was there from before and i just overlooked it. But today i thought of asking you guys.
Is it a Dead Pixels! Is it harmful ! Should i ask Airtel for replacement?
What do you guys say?


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I was one of the gibberish guys who was praising other phones comparing them with iphone jus to tell how a loser was apple to make such a ****...b4 PERSONALLY FULLY using iphone for 6mnths..All I can say is...Awesome.... 
Fellas .. I'm tellin ya I ain't no nuns.. Its for real.... The kind of apps you get... u can never use any other phone.. once you get used to them....! Its not just your phone man... Its your everything.... I agree that there are some basic stuff missing (camera(min3.2), A2DP, MMS(altho no1 uses) etc) but you forget that they are missing and you don't need to use them at all... OMG... I can't imagine how useful it is... Once go to the Appstore and see those hell lotta apps floating around..... Can you imagine anyother phone competing with it?? Never man... Except when you start doing a dry specs comparison... U need to do a practical comparision nigga!!!!?don't worry ask me!!

Just for intro.. I own a Iphone 2G silver US brought and so unlocked....wanted to install 3rd party apps and so JaiBroken with latest cfw 2.2
I know its an old piece but thats better in India than its counterpart!!

There is a project to use the bluetooth hardware on iphone and make it function like anyother bluetooth phone.. I hope that clears off and we can fix one of the major gaps in the feature list!!

Just one important thingy!
Iphone PC SUITE!!! 
This is what made me crazy about iphone 2G 1st gen (it has to jail broken obviously, which can be done for 3g also nywy).
Its a PC suite man?? can u imagine....
Installing apps is just like u install software on ur PC!
no need of mobile patches ... or anything..... Just use iphone pc suite... its amazing and i recommend u guys to try it out...
U might be afraid of the chinese lang on the interface(though not on the latest version)...u might get after installing the ones available on net, but when u update it... it turns into normal english interface... so if u tried and face problems.. gimme a trigger and I ll upload a working perfect iphone PC suite.... its from netdragon(China wale)!

And Tanmay! R u trying to JB 2G or 3G?

For 2G the simplest way is to restore ur iphone with a cfw. nothing else
there must be something similar for 3G also..though not sure....


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dude over here we all know the power of iPhone. Welcome to the thread and this thread rocks. Same like u I was also nokia freek and this thread was actually a turn point for me and then shifted n95 8gb to iPhone 3g and am over satisfied. 
I know about the Bluetooth project and recently they announced a Bluetooth scanner to scan other device. Wait to see more.
Tanmay is using 3g and he already jailbroke 2.2 


News: want to share with all. Apple has atlast given permission for 3rd party browsers. So hopefully opera comming soon.

And can someone reply to my above query pls


----------



## Pat (Jan 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I would recommend taking it back to Airtel and see what they say! Its not so common to see that happening on an iPhone. It could be dead pixels but I have a feeling it would just be some dust below the glass!


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dudes,
what about iphone pc suite... did anyone try it? or is everybody already using in camouflage?


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I used it some time before. It's ok. But can be improved. I like iPhone tunnel. My staffs are done with it. Remaining everything can me done from iPhone itself.


----------



## raj_in (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey can sum1 give me d link to d specs of d ipod touch

& its price


----------



## pickster (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*tinyurl.com/5sbbgk

here you go.


----------



## Pat (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Dudes,
> what about iphone pc suite... did anyone try it? or is everybody already using in camouflage?



Is the interface of new version completely in English ? Last time I tried it could read my messages/contacts etc. Is it possible to send sms from pc connected to iPhone now ?



the.kaushik said:


> I used it some time before. It's ok. But can be improved. I like iPhone tunnel. My staffs are done with it. Remaining everything can me done from iPhone itself.



Do you use iPhone Tunnel for tethering via USB ?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Pat Updated to 2.2 using the iClarified steps. It was pretty smooth, no hiccups. Although one things in notice that after updating the iphone has becoming little buggy and slow. For eg.. sometimes it take more then expected time just to show contacts and even shows a black screen once in a while  , any idea on what may be causing it? 



Pat said:


> Get the 2.2 ipw from Apple's website. Then get pwnage tool and use it to patch the downloaded firmware and then flash the download firmware to iPhone using iTunes.
> 
> Always remember:
> www.iclarified.com
> ...


----------



## Pat (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dd_wingrider said:


> Thanks Pat Updated to 2.2 using the iClarified steps. It was pretty smooth, no hiccups. Although one things in notice that after updating the iphone has becoming little buggy and slow. For eg.. sometimes it take more then expected time just to show contacts and even shows a black screen once in a while  , any idea on what may be causing it?



No idea really  But have you tried rebooting your iPhone ? Also if you have jailbroken your iPhone, installing certain apps like winterboard does affect the performance.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hmmm yup it can be a problem but i am not sure, as first time i fired up cydia it installed hell lots of updates. may that is causing the problem. Any idea on how to remove apps which are loaded form cydia? as i dont see uninstall option like you for installer apps?


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> Is the interface of new version completely in English ? Last time I tried it could read my messages/contacts etc. Is it possible to send sms from pc connected to iPhone now ?



Thats wat i'm talking bout.
99% in english...hmm...100%
You can send sms from PC itself .. U can open the directory listing... copy paste anything in there!!!
you can backup things.... you can add ringtones.. you can do whatever you want like anyother pc suite...
Best Thing is that you can easily install IPA and PXL apps!!!  Thats wat i'm crazy about!!
download any version of it and autoUpdate it... thats it!! Don't try to search for the latest version on net... just update !!! gud luk


----------



## Pat (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Thats wat i'm talking bout.
> 99% in english...hmm...100%
> You can send sms from PC itself .. U can open the directory listing... copy paste anything in there!!!
> you can backup things.... you can add ringtones.. you can do whatever you want like anyother pc suite...
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, will try it soon! I hope they have a Mac version though 
Update: No Mac version it seems 
*www.ipcsuite.com/




dd_wingrider said:


> Hmmm yup it can be a problem but i am not sure, as first time i fired up cydia it installed hell lots of updates. may that is causing the problem. Any idea on how to remove apps which are loaded form cydia? as i dont see uninstall option like you for installer apps?



You can remove them by going to "Manage -> Packages" in Cydia


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dd_wingrider: Don't jailbreak your phone and it will be spiffy fast and stable.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Dude... Good Advice but .. you need to sacrifice a bit of speed if u want ur hands on some cool apps!!



Pat said:


> Thanks for the heads up, will try it soon! I hope they have a Mac version though
> Update: No Mac version it seems
> *www.ipcsuite.com/



I have to admit, even though mac is excellent like iphone, that most of the softs that are released are done so for windows... i don't know whether its a sad thing but thats how it is!! Don't get me wrong .. but its how the world is!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> ^^ Dude... Good Advice but .. you need to sacrifice a bit of speed if u want ur hands on some cool apps!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, even though mac is excellent like iphone, that most of the softs that are released are done so for windows... i don't know whether its a sad thing but thats how it is!! Don't get me wrong .. but its how the world is!!!


OMG OMG! That's the joke of the century! Didn't know if I needed to have a good laugh I had to come to ThinkDigit forum!


----------



## Pat (Jan 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> ^^ Dude... Good Advice but .. you need to sacrifice a bit of speed if u want ur hands on some cool apps!!



Performance does degrade if you install winterboard. But other than that, I dont think it is a problem.



> I have to admit, even though mac is excellent like iphone, that most of the softs that are released are done so for windows... i don't know whether its a sad thing but thats how it is!! Don't get me wrong .. but its how the world is!!!



No doubt about it. But then I have no issues with it. Mac has comparatively lesser but better-quality applications than Windows. And yes, we always have the option of BootCamp and VMWare Fusion


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> OMG OMG! That's the joke of the century! Didn't know if I needed to have a good laugh I had to come to ThinkDigit forum!


No offence mate! 
But I 'm not fukn glad that u had a laugh out of my post which is worth my sweat i shed to make it! LOL
Anyway... isn't tat true mate? u can't get many of the enhancements if u r not gonna jailbreak....b clear mate than just giving glimpses of the sarcastic moments u were gulping!?



Pat said:


> Performance does degrade if you install winterboard. But other than that, I dont think it is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it. But then I have no issues with it. Mac has comparatively lesser but better-quality applications than Windows. And yes, we always have the option of BootCamp and VMWare Fusion



Bull's eye mate.
Mac is very robust rocksolid....but the odds are against...

Pat, other dudes,
Please tell me one thing..
I have a 3G iphone of US and i need to jaibreak it... Will it work perfectly after that? like my 2G JB one? I mean.. i just want to know how good the results are so that I can go ahead and do it... I know that yellowsnow isn't perfectly making the unlock thingy for 3G...so ill wait for unlock!
ANy thoughts?


----------



## Pat (Jan 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Pat, other dudes,
> Please tell me one thing..
> I have a 3G iphone of US and i need to jaibreak it... Will it work perfectly after that? like my 2G JB one? I mean.. i just want to know how good the results are so that I can go ahead and do it... I know that yellowsnow isn't perfectly making the unlock thingy for 3G...so ill wait for unlock!
> ANy thoughts?



I dont have any personal experience with 3G, but from what I have read, the latest release of yellowSn0w is perfect and works without any issues. You only want to jailbreak it or want to unlock it as well ?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@lonelycliffhanger: Well it was a good laugh nonetheless. I do, after all, have a right to laugh at anything. 

"Laugh, for that is what makes you free" - Stalin


----------



## PhoenixAG (Jan 19, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me the latest price of the iPhone 3G 8GB from Airtel? Also, some countries give you a special unlock code if you want to use it outside the country.

Does anyone know if this can be requested from Airtel, so that I can use the iPhone outside the country as well?

Thanks!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 19, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> Is the interface of new version completely in English ? Last time I tried it could read my messages/contacts etc. Is it possible to send sms from pc connected to iPhone now ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use iPhone Tunnel for tethering via USB ?



@^^^ Ya i do.. Actually i have successfully used Iphone 3g to do internet in my PC using its USB cable. Am loving it!


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 19, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> @lonelycliffhanger: Well it was a good laugh nonetheless. I do, after all, have a right to laugh at anything.
> 
> "Laugh, for that is what makes you free" - Stalin



i'm not lonely.
Mate, I am sure what I said was absolutely right and u r macBOY ha!
No offence mate, cuz i'm afraid many digitians here are very sensitive guys and so i 've to be sensitive while posting...!

BTW I hate stalin 



Pat said:


> I dont have any personal experience with 3G, but from what I have read, the latest release of yellowSn0w is perfect and works without any issues. You only want to jailbreak it or want to unlock it as well ?


Thanks for your kind replies all the time Pat! 
Actually i have read in modmyI that 3G unlock is crashing the phone some times.. so I don't wanna take chances. So just a jail break would be enough.. Its running 2.1fw.
And to my surprise I was thinking everyone here has a 3G one !


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> And Tanmay! R u trying to JB 2G or 3G?
> 
> For 2G the simplest way is to restore ur iphone with a cfw. nothing else
> there must be something similar for 3G also..though not sure....



I have jailbroken the 3G with OS 2.2



the.kaushik said:


> Tanmay is using 3g and he already jailbroke 2.2
> 
> 
> News: want to share with all. Apple has atlast given permission for 3rd party browsers. So hopefully opera comming soon.
> ...



Thanks Kaushik.

I am also waiting for Opera to be made available for iPhone.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Whoa!
I remember asking here about the possibilty of 3rd party browsers..

One should be curious of the replies I got!


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Except that they are not "real" browsers. Its just Safari with some added features here and there 

Oh and btw, Clippy is out for Jailbroken phones. It allows true copy-pasting between all Apple apps and then some more


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> ^^ Except that they are not "real" browsers. Its just Safari with some added features here and there
> 
> Oh and btw, Clippy is out for Jailbroken phones. It allows true copy-pasting between all Apple apps and then some more



Thanks Pat for the news.. will try now!

@Pat are you refering to this *clippy.soft-use.com/Clippy.html?
Then thats only in browser! and thats there for long time now


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ No..not that one..Its an app in Cydia


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ Can you mention the source.. i searched but didn't got


----------



## Pat (Jan 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^its on cydia from ispazio source!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Clippy is really cool... now I can cut-paste text from text boxes.

But how to copy-paste from browser text to text box?


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Pat! Really nice find!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

any idea what the current price of iPod Touch 8gig and 16gig is??


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Rs. 29,500 at Vodafone outlets (8 GB). 

Vodafone employees are getting Rs. 5000 discount at cost price. If you know someone, its time you call them.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^not iphone dude. I was asking about ipod touch.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Get ur prices here *www.apple.co.in/store/


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

that's MRP. I do get it for much lower price if I go to third party retailers (and with full warranty). Anyways, I will find it out myself.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Jan 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys, I jaibroke my other 3G iphone also... .Its working fine .. no crashes...

And as a favor...
1)there is an app AirMouse in appulo.us .... its superb... it becomes a wireless mouse KB using ur wifi!! Its amazing.  It blew my mind yesterday...

2)I observed one more thing... when you jaibreak.. the scope to change EDGE setting is lost... To get it back .. there is a cool app(APN Editing) in cydia which just make that option reappear..

3)Windows 7 theme for winterboard is really awesome.. the sounds and icons etc.. really gr8 .. try it out.!

4)Q: Guys is there a way to play wmv AVI divx files ? i used vlc from cydia but i just sweats out to render the video but just stills the image... Any experiences? advices?

5)Can somebody please tell me app from cydia or installer which can be used to manage SMSs... like fwd them etc... plz help



desiibond said:


> any idea what the current price of iPod Touch 8gig and 16gig is??


8 Gig would be around 17.5k m8... got it while googling.
not really sure


----------



## Pat (Jan 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> 4)Q: Guys is there a way to play wmv AVI divx files ? i used vlc from cydia but i just sweats out to render the video but just stills the image... Any experiences? advices?



There is MPlayer too. But AFAIR, both are extremely buggy (and slow) at the moment.



> 5)Can somebody please tell me app from cydia or installer which can be used to manage SMSs... like fwd them etc... plz help



Free app: BiteSMS for forwarding SMSes
Paid apps: RealSMS / MySMS



> 8 Gig would be around 17.5k m8... got it while googling.
> not really sure



Not correct. I have read someone getting a 8 giger for around 12-13k!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@lovelyCliffHanger congrats!

Guys is it true that after jail broke you battery backup scwreed up!  I mean it did for me at least! Yesterday i restored back my Iphone 3g and it started giving amazing backup again!


----------



## Pat (Jan 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys is it true that after jail broke you battery backup scwreed up!  I mean it did for me at least! Yesterday i restored back my Iphone 3g and it started giving amazing backup again!



I havent observed any noticeable drop in battery life after jailbreaking mine. But then, my iPhone was jailbroken from Day 1, so dont know


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

LOL! but staying without jailbreak not possible so am breaking again!


----------



## dare devil (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have a I Phone 2G(Ver 2.0).Today i download BiteSMS app using Cydia(this is the first time i using the appn cydia).After the download completed i press the "Reload SpringBoard" button.It will take a longtime,so i lose my patience and power off the phone.Now i switch on the phone, the apple logo appears for the last 40 minutes.The phone not booting.
(I am using Airtel GPRS.My friend from USA given this Phone on last november and told me that don't do anything with the Cydia and Installer Apps.)
Pl give ur suggestion to solve my problem.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

try this... keep pressing the home(the round button) and the power button(button at the top) together until the apple logo comes and wait and see if it works.. else just do a itune restore and jail break again


----------



## dare devil (Feb 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Mate.Restored to 2.2.1,then rejailbroken and
unlocked.Problem solved.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is 2.2.1 jailbroke available ?


----------



## dare devil (Feb 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes.it is available.
*www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1880


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any 'must have' apps for a jailbroken iPod Touch? I'm just getting ready for redsn0w.. With the iPhone 3G unlocked, the focus would shift to iPod Touch 2G I hope.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What is new in iPhone OS 2.2.1?


----------



## Pat (Feb 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Fixes some bugs in Safari and other apps AFAIR!

Oh and yes, it also adds some new bugs if I may add


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is it necessary to upgrade? Or should we wait for 2.3?


----------



## Pat (Feb 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Unless you are facing issues with Safari or Mail, there is no reason to upgrade IMO.
Also from what I have read, there might not be a v2.3! Probably, a 3.0 is what will come next!


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Paid upgrade and a new & faster iPhone probably!


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



IronManForever said:


> ^ Paid upgrade and a new & faster iPhone probably!



Paid upgrade ? I dont think so. Ofcourse, there will be a new iPhone, but prev gen iPhones will, as usual, get free firmware upgrade!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I agree with Pat.

Same happened when OS 1.0 upgraded to OS 2.0

But charges may be levied for iPod Touch (its my guess, not official news)


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dare devil said:


> Yes.it is available.
> *www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1880



I guess its only for 2G


----------



## Pat (Feb 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> I guess its only for 2G



*www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1881


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				Tanmay Satpathy said:
			
		

> Same happened when OS 1.0 upgraded to OS 2.0


I think I read about a 19$ cost for upgrading 1.0 version iPhones to 2.0.. Enabling installation of 3rd party apps from the App Store.


----------



## Pat (Feb 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Not true. It was free for iPhone owners. iTouch owners had to shell out 10$ though!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Since August 2008 I am using iPhone3G. Still it is getting interesting day by day. I got bored off from my N958GB within 3 months. I, in last 5 yrs, never used a single handset for more than 6 months. The last phone I used for more than 6 months is Samsung R620 (the monochrome phone with the blue background).

These are the apps I am using regularly:

1. Background - I am really fond of Wallpapers
2. BiteSMS (available for JB phones) - For Text Messages
3. PDANET  (available for JB phones) - For Internet in my Laptop over WiFi
4. Spreadsheet
5. iClicker - For complete control over powerpoint presentations
6. iCricket - Indians without cricket !!!! Impossible
7. Four Free / Dots Free / Jezzball / Brainvita/Sudoku - Games for Time Pass
8. Tap Defense / S. Deadbeef - My Recently Favorite Games
9. BiiBall / Blocks Classic / Labyrinth - All Time Favorite Games
10. Air Sharing


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Does anyone know about a app by which you can put a security lock on sms?


----------



## Pat (Feb 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Lockdown or madvlock! The latter one has more features (I use the first one though).Both are free but work only on jailbroken iPhones.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Pat Thanks a lot, i have jb iphone,  will look out for app today.

*Update*: Downloaded Lockdown from cydia, works like a charm


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Its been a long time I am not seeing any posts from friends like GoobiMama and Aryayush.

However, kaushik, pat and few other people are around to provide inputs to the visitors of the thread.

Thanks pals... you rock this thread.


----------



## dare devil (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can i use my Iphone as modem to my PC for browsing.
Any appn available in Cydia for this purpose?
(I have IPhone 2G(JB))


----------



## Pat (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes, try out PDANet!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Recently tried Live clock.. Really great... my clock icon has become a real clock now  there is a similar weather icon also and i can see weather update on the icon itself.. really cool.. cydia only


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dudes, Try OfflineMaps app. And CopierCiN, enabling copy paste in iphone.. gr8 app..
I need a help though... 
I want to configure proxy settings on my phone so that I can have Airtel Live. 
BossPrefs just shows the details, but can't edit 'em, damn!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Clippy now supports SMS copy paste.

More features expected soon.

Another much needed app is SweetTooth (in Cydia), although it is under development, after release it will support most of the bluetooth profiles including file transfer.

Guys, check out Animoto in App Store, creates music videos out photos on iphone.


----------



## Pat (Feb 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Clippy now supports Copy-Pasting from web-pages too. So we now have true system wide Copy-Paste on iPhone. Sweet


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just for curiosity, what does the "i" in "iPhone" stands for?

Apple started using the "i" trend since the introduction of iMac. I just wonder what does this "i" stands for!!!


----------



## max_demon (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how to select content in web pages? with clippy


----------



## pickster (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Just for curiosity, what does the "i" in "iPhone" stands for?
> 
> Apple started using the "i" trend since the introduction of iMac. I just wonder what does this "i" stands for!!!



What, for example, does the 'i' stand for in the Apple iPod and the Nintendo DSi?
A quick office poll drew up blank faces and an even quicker Google search of 'what does the 'i' in iPod mean' suggests that it originally stood for 'internet' in the case of Apple's iMac brand.
However, an Apple rep told us that the i in iPod was just a brand name and not an acronmyn. 

Source:*www.techradar.com/news/portable-devices/mp3-players/what-does-the-i-in-ipod-and-dsi-mean--534928


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



max_demon said:


> how to select content in web pages? with clippy



I'm gonna first check it out myself and let u know....


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				pickster said:
			
		

> .. that it originally stood for 'internet' in the case of Apple's iMac brand..


Yeah, iMacs were meant for those kinda PCs for home users who did basic stuff like web browsing, office work, music and didnt need that much of power and upgradability. The iMacs were elegant in their times and spoke of style. It started making appearance in the house of elites and commoners alike. And I'm speaking too much.

_Just trying to sound like a fanboy, how was that?_


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thats really informative IronManForever, thanks for sharing.

Thanks to Picster too...

I also wonder, how to copy-paste from web-page using clippy!!!


----------



## Pat (Mar 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ It is still experimental...Double tap and hold (when you tap second time), you will see the menu to copy text from the para!!

Guys who have jailbroken, try out SysInfoPlus! Pretty cool I say


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ So can you post what you see? 
iPhone internal specs?


----------



## Pat (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iBluetooth released for general public..7 days trial available..

*www.spaziocellulare.com/ispazio/en/2009/03/11/ibluetooth-is-finally-here-ispazio-exclusive/
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
iBluetooth released for general public..7 days trial available..

*www.spaziocellulare.com/ispazio/en/2009/03/11/ibluetooth-is-finally-here-ispazio-exclusive/


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ya tried. It fails to receive file from WM(Tried with ASUS and HTC touch Diamond). But works well with Nokia though the app hangs.Still its a great achievement


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys must be by now u all have came to know about the V3.0.. Just for those sill unaware here is a link to see.. WOW
*www.engadget.com/2009/03/17/live-from-apples-iphone-os-3-0-preview-event/


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys my friend is willing to sell his iphone (1st gen) for just 13k... is it worth it. i wanted the 3G one but this one is dirt cheap.. so shud i go ahead? and is there any app to fwd the sms or we hav to type the whole sms? thanks


----------



## Pat (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ If everything works and the phone is in decent physical condition then take it! You will find apps to forward smses!


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any way anyone could try out the new OS in an iPod touch 2G? Now.. Developer betas?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cough cough , it is "leaked" on cough cough . my friend is useing in his 2G iphoe


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Guys, Actually for some days i was trying to get a blogger template which would be compatibly with iphone/ipod touch browser. But with no luck. So thought of doing some engineering myself on the blogger template and see if anything can be done. Here is the result in my blog. Please have a look and suggest  
Thanks guys.
*classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/03/anouncement-of-bti-blogger-template-for.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Remixed iNav theme

Was getting bored this Saturday... So thot of doing something nice  I took the iNav UI and modded it to my liking, integrating widgets, editing the main menu and revamping the dock. I present you the iNav ANi Remix!

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/4546/img0001d.th.png*img13.imageshack.us/img13/66/img0002eks.th.png*img13.imageshack.us/img13/715/img0003r.th.png*img14.imageshack.us/img14/9630/img0004a.th.png


*img14.imageshack.us/img14/111/img0005spg.th.png*img14.imageshack.us/img14/898/img0006k.th.png*img14.imageshack.us/img14/6683/img0007f.th.png*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4091/img0008aai.th.png

ToDo: The battery status on LockScreen is not visible, gotta fix that. The Slide to Unlock also needs to be enhanced. This theme has been customized for iPod Touch, however by editing the dock icons and placing the Phone and Text/SMS icons this can be converted to an iPhone theme. If anyone wants any help then kindly drop me a message at my blog. Since I am not that frequent here these days you can catch up with the latest version there, even tho I will make every effort to post the updates on Digit Forums.

For those of you who dunno how to install the iPhone/iPod Touch theme, I'm gonna quote the procedure. I'm too lazy to type 



> [Guide] Things you will need to install this theme:
> 
> iPhone/iPod Touch with 2.2.1 Firmware (Tested, might work with older firmware)
> Categories V2.23 (Tested, Might Work with older version)
> ...


 (Taken from: *tysiphonehelp.com/?p=2146 and modified accordingly)

Download the iNav ANi Remix here. The original authors have done a wonderful job in creating the UI. Kudos to them 

PS: Damn! I seem to haf lost the Gimp XCF source file! I need to work on it again


----------



## Pat (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Hi Guys, Actually for some days i was trying to get a blogger template which would be compatibly with iphone/ipod touch browser. But with no luck. So thought of doing some engineering myself on the blogger template and see if anything can be done. Here is the result in my blog. Please have a look and suggest
> Thanks guys.
> *classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/03/anouncement-of-bti-blogger-template-for.html



That looks pretty  Good work mate 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Anirudh: Your theme looks slick! Nice job 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Anirudh: Your theme looks slick! Nice job


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ Thank you 

BTW, I don't see many people who are into modding here (same was the case when I used to post tutorials on SE modding. I guess only Akshay was interested in SE modding). Where are all the nerds and geeks??!!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone OS 3 is coming this June, thats good news.

@ anirudh, the theme looks nice. Beautiful work

For people who want a basic office package in iPhone look for 'Document Free' 
It offers basic word processing and spreadsheet tasks. 

I am waiting for the release of OS3 and DocumentToGo for iPhons

Two good-old games have released in iPhone:
1. Bounce
2. Snake

Try out both from app store.

Anyone please suggest a app to create contact groups. I want to send sms to a group of ppl frequently.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Purchased Topple 2 from app store , it is really a nice game .
also purchased Light Writer : POV which is amazingly cool .


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



infra_red_dude said:


> Remixed iNav theme
> 
> Was getting bored this Saturday... So thot of doing something nice  I took the iNav UI and modded it to my liking, integrating widgets, editing the main menu and revamping the dock. I present you the iNav ANi Remix!
> 
> ...



SuPerb! Will try it..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Thank you
> 
> BTW, I don't see many people who are into modding here (same was the case when I used to post tutorials on SE modding. I guess only Akshay was interested in SE modding). Where are all the nerds and geeks??!!



Dude we just need initiation and i think you can get some good result. Will be looking for you


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just used iNav and i must say the author has really done a great job. I shall try ur mod also.
Cheers!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
What app did you added for the calender.. Reached your blog but am lost


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ Thats Delnoch's widget.

----------------------------

Update: The theme now has support for "Tap Apps". This first page can be used to stack the 6 most frequently used apps for quick access. The screenshot illustrates the feature. You will now need to rearrange the icons as per the wallpaper depicted. Other icons need to be moved as per the individual pages seen in the screenshot.

Also the Lockscreen text has been fixed 

Download the updated theme here.

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/8407/img0009e.th.png


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Mar 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So, the geeks are into modding and giving the iPhone a revamped interface. Seems intresting. I am following u guys. Have a nice time.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you are using an iPhone then you can directly use this theme by placing the Phone, Text icons in the "Tap Apps" screen. No need to modify anything 



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> So, the geeks are into modding and giving the iPhone a revamped interface. Seems intresting. I am following u guys. Have a nice time.


I am a *UI Freak*  People here know about that


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Great dude. will try today evening


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Updates: Background for Games, Apps categories and a new Wallpaper with sections. This time I'm uploading only the files that are changed and not the whole theme.

Download here: Megaupload link Rapidshare link

Screenshots: 
*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/imgcache/30955.png*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/imgcache/30956.png*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/imgcache/30957.png*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/imgcache/30958.png

(The lock screen for you all says: 'Enter my iPod'. This was included in the last update: Update 2)

PS: I dunno if we should make another thread for iPhone/iPod customization or continue here, considering posts like this will just elongate the thread!


----------



## goobimama (Mar 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

That is some awesome stuff Uncle Ani!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> That is some awesome stuff *Uncle Ani*!


WTF??!! That is definitely NOT awesome!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

For some reason the rapidshare link is not working. I've uploaded the complete theme with the latest updates here and here.


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dude suggest some theming and moding site for Iphone UI
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I found this this and its good.. Let lot of changes to my UI and ya my iphone is damn slow 
*macthemes2.net/


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Check this out 
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9498/img0019.png


----------



## Pat (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Well it looks good, but installing winterboard and related customizations makes my iPhone pretty darn slow!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thats true.. And battery also drains quickly
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
But to Get something u need to lose something


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Thats true.. And battery also drains quickly
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> But to Get something u need to lose something



Yeah the battery does drain quickly, So I restored my phone and jailbroke again. But this I installed no stupid apps like vwallpaper and only themes that are light. My battery backup has shot up again and phone is again fast and doesn't hang.

As to modding the phone which someone was discussing above, I actually needed some help from fellow geeks. I was trying to mode framework iapd file to be able to use non apple TV AV cable with iphone. Actually, iphone blocks the non apple cable that I have and the authentic apple ones are no where to be found be it Nehru place or Ansal Plaza. Could you guys help me with tampering this file? Last time I was able to do so, I slowed my phone to a halt. If anyone else is interested we can work together?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Don't use a theme with heavy graphics and widgets. Also if you haf SBSettings installed, keep a tab on background processes.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

WOW! Google location is working in IPhone for india! Have a look at the screen shot in my blog
*classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-location-is-now-available-for.html


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yahoo Messenger for iPhone is now available in appstore. Previously Google has also released a Safari based Gtalk app.

Making IM easy on iPhone.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think you guys also saw Skype for the iPhone/iTouch right? It's pretty good, does everything except call on my 1G iTouch.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



cooldudie3 said:


> ....does everything except call on my 1G iTouch.


Haha...


----------



## max_demon (Apr 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ have u tried calling with iphone headset ? . i will try calling with my nokia headset today


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Yahoo Messenger for iPhone is now available in appstore. Previously Google has also released a Safari based Gtalk app.
> 
> Making IM easy on iPhone.



Ya its really good and am loving it. also try gmail on safari.. Google has changed it. But the best suprise is the google map.. even location is available at *maps.google.com.


Guys also to give the news.. I have released the first version of BTI (Blogger template for iphone) at my blog. *classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/04/bti-blogger-template-for-iphone-is-live.html
Do have a look and provide your comments.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Ya its really good and am loving it. also try gmail on safari.. Google has changed it. But the best suprise is the google map.. even location is available at *maps.google.com.
> 
> 
> Guys also to give the news.. I have released the first version of BTI (Blogger template for iphone) at my blog. *classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/04/bti-blogger-template-for-iphone-is-live.html
> Do have a look and provide your comments.


Nice.. Nice


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What is the maximum number of pages can be created by springboard. My iPhone stucked at 9 pages!!!


----------



## Pat (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

At the moment, 9 is the upper limit! Probably you can try using "Categories" ?


----------



## max_demon (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> What is the maximum number of pages can be created by springboard. My iPhone stucked at 9 pages!!!



use categories


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Pat,

I have used categories, but the app seems confusing and slow to me.

Another good news is QuickOffice and DocumentToGo for iPhone is being released this May. Microsoft is also planning an iPhone version of its MobileOffice suite. Hope Apple release the iPhone version of iWorks after the release of OS3.

The future seems more intresting.

This looks like much more than just a mobile. 

A co-worker of mine just got the much-hyped nokia touchscreen xpressmusic device. I got my hand on it and believe me, this baby has ways to go. Nokia should learn a lot from the failure of its N96 and other models. The moral: dont change the models so often. Even mobile freaks had to shell out a lots of bucks to get the latest one. However I dont understand why they change the models so soon!!! I read at some place that they are ready with N97, another touchscreen device. You shell out around 40 k for one and after 3-4 months you will see them coming with N98 and you are not in the league of latest gadget freaks. 

At least after 9 months, I still feel like the latest gadget is in my hand, my iPhone 3g.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is there dictionary for iphone 3G


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 14, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys I've got a problem with album arts getting messed up on my iPod Touch 2G 32GB(2.2.1 full JB).I use media monkey 3.07 to sync music and videos.I thought this was a one time error and removed and re synced all the music files.It was ok for then.But the same problem seems to come up again.Here's how it looks like,sometimes album arts are swapped between albums,2to3 merge into 1 like this
*img158.imageshack.us/img158/6489/img0023.png

I use itunes to sync only apps and the music sync is set to manual.I don't want to swicth back to itunes.Has anyone faced the same problem while using media monkey.Any solutions other than switching back to itunes.


----------



## Pat (Apr 14, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> is there dictionary for iphone 3G



WeDict FTW!


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Thanks Pat,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


well said.. IPhone 3g still feels new. Lets see what n97 brings up. But the best part is if there is competition in the market between manufacturers then its good for people like me who like new phones to try with cool feels 
O God! Let them fight as much as they want and let them bring out ultimate gadgets for us


----------



## dd_wingrider (Apr 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well till date only one phone seems like a good competitor of iPhone and that is Palm Pre , its features are impressive and due to which it is generating quite a buzz. But yes in the end its good for us that Companies are fighting to come up with good devices


----------



## Pat (Apr 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^True, Palm Pre looks like the only serious competition to iPhone ATM!


----------



## ravikanth (Apr 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeah, heard a lot of buzz about Palm Pre. Waiting for its release.. rumored to be released somewhere in mid MAY


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ eee are you guys seriously comparing it iPhone 3G?

--should be joking i guess!


----------



## pickster (Apr 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> ^^ eee are you guys seriously comparing it iPhone 3G?
> 
> --should be joking i guess!



seriously dude. check it out if you havent.
it is THE competition to iPhone. lets see what the next generation of iPhone brings.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



pickster said:


> seriously dude. check it out if you havent.
> it is THE competition to iPhone. lets see what the next generation of iPhone brings.



Hmmm.. I saw it before.. Ok anyways personal choice.. I didn't liked the look. also only 3.1 inch screen.

anyways u guys are refering to this mobile only na 

*www.palm.com/us/products/phones/pre/


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> ^^ eee are you guys seriously comparing it iPhone 3G?
> 
> --should be joking i guess!



Truly said


The pre is a good phone but the iphone had a huge head start over the pre. The app store now has over 30,000 apps and 3.0 and an updated iphone model are coming out in June. It would be hard for it to catch up especially since the pre and most touchscreen phones were designed with the iphone in mind.

It has most things iphone has and extra things just looked crammed in. iphones success is in its simplicity and style ....

And if you jailbroke.... thats another story..


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any one knows about expected date for 3.0 to go public?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No confirmed date yet. However rumors are there for an probable date in mid June.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hey guys I've got a problem with album arts getting messed up on my iPod Touch 2G 32GB(2.2.1 full JB).I use media monkey 3.07 to sync music and videos.I thought this was a one time error and removed and re synced all the music files.It was ok for then.But the same problem seems to come up again.Here's how it looks like,sometimes album arts are swapped between albums,2to3 merge into 1 like this
> *img158.imageshack.us/img158/6489/img0023.png
> 
> I use itunes to sync only apps and the music sync is set to manual.I don't want to swicth back to itunes.Has anyone faced the same problem while using media monkey.Any solutions other than switching back to itunes.


Would somebody reply?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Would somebody reply?




Never used MediaMonkey. However album arts in my iPhone3g has been messed once which has been solved by a restart.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Never used MediaMonkey. However album arts in my iPhone3g has been messed once which has been solved by a restart.



I am using media monkey but never faced such a problem. I would suggest to remove all the songs and resync again and see if the problem gets solved


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is media monkey better than iTunes?

I am thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Since last few days I am unable to download anyhting from Cydia. Everytime the download starts and after a few seconds a message popped up: POSIX:Operation Failed.

Is there any other way to install softwares without using cydia?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> I am using media monkey but never faced such a problem. I would suggest to remove all the songs and resync again and see if the problem gets solved


How long have you been using MM and which version? Coz i've just googled and found over 10 pages of results having same problem using media monkey.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Is media monkey better than iTunes?
> 
> I am thinking of giving it a try.


Yes it is far better than itunes,library management and syncing is awesome in MM.
Remeber only MM 3.0 and above support iPhone 3G and iPod touch 2G.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Since last few days I am unable to download anyhting from Cydia. Everytime the download starts and after a few seconds a message popped up: POSIX:Operation Failed.
> 
> Is there any other way to install softwares without using cydia?


Cydia is working fine for me, just now upgraded some gcclib.Try installer,but i think you have to manually add cydia sources if you want the same content.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks sriharsha

However I was unable to download necessary utilities like Categories / OpenSSH which is working properly a months back.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I have installed MM3.0 in my laptop. It has lots of features. But my Album informations messed up and needs to be reworked again.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Thanks sriharsha
> 
> However I was unable to download necessary utilities like Categories / OpenSSH which is working properly a months back.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



May be the fault is in your internet connection or router.


Regarding MM, happened to me too,that is the only problem with MM.But it does not happen every time you sync.Also i've read in MM forums that it happens if your album art exceeds 500x500.They say use the trixmoto Album Art Tagger 4.2 script with MM to group resize all the album arts to 320x320 and this worked for them.But somehow i am not able to batch resize them.Give it a try,google trixmoto Album Art Tagger 4.2 script


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Thanks sriharsha
> 
> However I was unable to download necessary utilities like Categories / OpenSSH which is working properly a months back.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



It happens sometime when the server is down for the app you are trying to download. Should be temporary happens with me also most of the time.
If you are using BSNL connection try changing ur dns to opendns
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Though i uses MM before but now for me itunes do the job as only work to do is to put album art and that i can do from itunes itself.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Since last few days I am unable to download anyhting from Cydia. Everytime the download starts and after a few seconds a message popped up: POSIX:Operation Failed.
> 
> Is there any other way to install softwares without using cydia?



I too get this the when I download any app from cydia. But its just the first time after a long gap(1 day or so I think) of no cydia usage. After restarting cydia, the problem solved... or even going back to the confirm screen and retryin it again also does the trick sometimes... But thats juz me...

This happened with five icon dock.. sprinjumps and some more... FYI


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> iBluetooth released for general public..7 days trial available..
> 
> *www.spaziocellulare.com/ispazio/en/2009/03/11/ibluetooth-is-finally-here-ispazio-exclusive/
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




And this app is even cracked... I don't whether you guys like this or not but... its for real... u can get it from cydia and the repositorywill be xsellize... u guys must b knowing


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Ya its really good and am loving it. also try gmail on safari.. Google has changed it. But the best suprise is the google map.. even location is available at *maps.google.com.
> 
> 
> Guys also to give the news.. I have released the first version of BTI (Blogger template for iphone) at my blog. *classictutorials.blogspot.com/2009/04/bti-blogger-template-for-iphone-is-live.html
> Do have a look and provide your comments.



Simply superb man... I love it... thanks for sharing... I never knew this... used to find the routes manually.... u know.. hyd roads are quite confusing!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Simply superb man... I love it... thanks for sharing... I never knew this... used to find the routes manually.... u know.. hyd roads are quite confusing!!



Ya this is amazing... but after using it yesterday in bangalore my conclusion is this is not exactly proper like Nokia Map but ya almost proper.. 
This s released recently!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Thanks sriharsha
> 
> However I was unable to download necessary utilities like Categories / OpenSSH which is working properly a months back.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



Dude i faced this problem again and this is what i feel.

1) Sometimes the server from which it downloads are down. So try after sometime.
2) Sometime our network speed is slow and it gives a timeout. I stoped all my downloads in pc and it worked.

Anyways am using open DNS now. BSNL dns sucks sometime


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Found this at iPod touch fans
*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/imgcache2/35876.png
Digging deeper into the iPhone 3.0 OS beta firmware has unearthed voice control features under the app codename of 'Jibbler'. Reports suggest that this will allow both speech recognition and synthesis.


> Originally Posted by *ars technica*
> _Not much information is known at this time, but according to our own people familiar with the matter, Jibbler appears be an enhancement to the iPhone SpringBoard application, the Finder-esque app that acts as a launcher and will support the newly announced 3.0 Spotlight search. Jibbler may be controlled via the iPhone headset—button squeezes could be used to record short voice segments from the user, which Jibbler will then interpret. Voice synthesis can then be used to give the user a response, similar to the latest generation iPod shuffle, which can "read" playlists and track names—the difference being that the iPhone hardware itself could handle real-time voice synthesis.
> 
> Our sources turned up references to classes and methods named VSSpeechSynthesizer, VSRecognitionSession, SBVoiceControlDisableHandlerActions, SBSensitiveJibblerEnabled, and SBVoiceControlSoundCompletion. SB refers to SpringBoard, and VS likely refers to Voice Services. The separate Voice Services classes leave open the possibility that Apple may eventually allow access to these services via the official SDK. There's no indication whether these voice features will be tied to newer hardware expected this summer or if the features will be compatible with existing iPhone hardware.
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hello people,I'm back with my iPhone Now tell me some useful apps for iPhone.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also some good games please


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
*My recommendation for Games:*
Tap Tap Revenge 2 (Free) 
Cube Runner (Free) 
Scramble (Free) 
Touch Hockey (Free) 
Break (Free)

Heroes of Sparta 
Simcity
Real Soccer 09 
.
..

*A Top 20 List from some Neutral source.*
1. Field Runners
2. Crash Bandicoot Nitro Kart 3D
3. Warfare Incorporated
4. Frenzic
5. Dizzy Bee
6. Enigmo
7. MotionX Poker
8. Asphalt4 Elite Racing
9. Critter Crunch
10. Bejeweled 2
11. Guitar Rock Tour
12. Touch Physics
13. Collapse Chaos
14. MetaSquares
15. Wurdle
16. Hero of Sparta
17. Adrenaline Pool Online
18. Balloonia
19. Ms. PAC-MAN
20. Missile Command


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Welcome back Sunny1211993 (WOW what a number, I doubt what does it indicates!!!)

Media Monkey is Good, makes life easier in maintaining my 15GB music library.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The Official Address for iPhone OS3 preview:

*www.apple.com/iphone/preview-iphone-os/

Although it has been rumoured to be released in April 17, the probable release will be somewhere during June.

*www.product-reviews.net/2009/03/19/iphone-os-30-firmware-april-17-release-date-rumor/


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys have a look at AT&T compairing Palm pre and iPhone.. U guys didnt told its not a GSM phone 
*www.engadget.com/2009/04/22/leaked-atandt-doc-slams-the-palm-pre/


----------



## Pat (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Wow, I dint know it was CDMA ONLY! However I am sure we would be seeing a GSM version sooner rather than later! Pre looks good to challenge the iPhone, but I have a feeling this round will also be won by Apple!


----------



## pickster (Apr 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

as it was always said, Pre would come out first as a CDMA offering which will be soon followed by the GSM version.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Though you guys are keeping hope on Palm Pre but my hopes for iPhone fighter is n97..  

Saw some videos and really liked it.... But again you never know with Apple.. U never know what is comming in next few months.. May be another all ass kicker new iphone. So finger crossed and what ever it is hopefully it releases in India


----------



## IronManForever (Apr 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ N97 just feels so out-of-league to me. Yeah I know about it and there are many things about it that pwn iPhone but still. I mean I find it difficult to compare Nokia with Apple. Just doesnt sound right, maybe its just me. 

Palm Pre, HTC Dream would be my choices as iPhone competitiors. 
---------

I have a feeling that we would get a CDMA version of iPhone soon. Though news like AT&T locking on iPhone till 2011 are there, but still I feel we would have a CDMA version. Maybe not in US. 

I really wish to have a CDMA iPhone.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I read somewhere that apple is planning for a CDMA iPhone for the chinese market. I will try to post the link for it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
N97 will have the same fate, in my opinion nokia should seriously start thinking for a multitouch stylus free handset. 

It looks like Palm Pre will get stiff competition by the iPhone 3g and the upcoming iPhones.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

oh... isn't n97 a multi touch phone... if not it will suck! damn sure


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> oh... isn't n97 a multi touch phone... if not it will suck! damn sure


Yes no multitouch,the same old TFT Resistive touchscreen
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n97-2615.php


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today I had my hands on the QuickOffice for iPhone. Although it offers basic editing capabilities for MS Word and Excel files, it holds the reputation of being the first application to offer creation and editing of MS office documents on iPhone. Let's see what MS Office for iPhone and DocumentsToGo has to offer.

The PDA capabilities of iPhone is getting stronger and stronger day by day.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys,please tell some good apps and games. Enlighten this poor lad.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> Hey guys,please tell some good apps and games. Enlighten this poor lad.


What are your app preferences? like what kind of apps you want?
Here are a few must try games
Tap Tap Revenge
Tap Tap Dance
Dance Dance Revolution(Konami)
AquaForest(A puzzle game which brilliantly integrates accelerometer)
ArcadeHoops
FerrariGT
Asphalt4
Topple
Brothers in Arms
Galcon
Guitar Rock tour
Enigmo(Fantastic Puzzle game)
Hero of Sparta
Lux(turn based strategy game)
PrisonBreaker
Monopoly
Silent Hill
Sim city
Tennis 09
xCube
Trojan Horse
Yeti sports

Many fantastic games are announced...like
Metal gear Solid
NFS Undercover


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Was checking out appstore and was suprised to see that Assassins creed was actually released on 21st.
Assassin's Creed - Altar's Chronicles
 Price: $9.99


*toucharcade.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/367811_2jpg.jpeg

METAL GEAR SOLID TOUCH (US)
Price: $7.99
Released: Mar 18, 2009


*toucharcade.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/3363926639_07f53d6dd2jpg-300x200.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/imgcache2/36263.png



> Apple's front page is now announcing that the App Store has reached one billion downloads.  For the past two weeks, Apple has been running a 1 Billion App Countdown promotion, offering a package of Apple prizes valued at over $13,000 for the "entry (either through an app download or through the non-purchase online entry) sent immediately following the download of the 999,999,999th app." The competition is now closed, and the winner will be publicly announced in the near future.
> 
> A number of Apple pages, including the main apple.com page, countdown promotion page, iPod+iTunes page, iTunes Store, and App Store have been displaying counters reflecting the approaching milestone.
> 
> Apple revealed yesterday that they had sold 37 million iPhones and iPod Touches.  The latest App Store application count is over 35,000.


*Source* : ipodtouchfans


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Sriharsha. I'd love to ttry MGS and Assassin's Creed. I loved the PC version.

I want all the nice apps. All  I know are teh likes of Air mouse,face melter etc.
I'll try all the games you mentioned. I need all teh funky apps. I'm not into business and stuff. Just want to have some fun with mah iPhone


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There you go sunny a few funny apps(actually fun only)
Zen garden    -   It is a virtual sand floor where you can scribble around and just shake to reset
Haunted        -Just use it I don't want to spill out the suspense.
Drummer
iSoda
iLava
Butterflies
Air drummer
Pocket god  -Really funny app
Bubble wrap
Cow toss
iGong
iGotchi
Koi pond
Lightsaber
Make-a-Face
Phonesaber
R u Drunk
Stun-o-Matic
Zippo lighter
Amateur_Surgeon -A very funny game
Donedrinkin
Rolando- another funny game
iHUD
accelaruler
MyweightLossCoach - the trainer character is really funny and a useful app if you want to lose weight in a interactive way.
More in my next post


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

played 3 missions of MGS,the game is boring 
Brothers in arms was much better

Assassin's creed is good.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any news on release date of OS 3?

Sriharsha bhai, name few games for kids. My daughter needs a few. Something like Disney Fairy Fly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

And some games for grown up kids


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> And some games for grown up kids



^^^  ya if its there but i doubt as apple dont support it


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The only thing for grown up kids available for iPhone is iSteamy (available on cydia). I don't think apple officially support such applications. 

Back to my previous request, please suggest some games for my daughter.


Whenever I try to post something in this forum, it auromatically results in double post. Is it a problem with the forum or problem with me?


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya there is bug in the forum!

I dont know how old is ur girl but Topple is a very nice one and i like it very much


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

She is 8 yrs, she has Topple, Disney's Fairy Fly, Bounce 2, Bejewelled, 300 bowl, SnakeXT, MazeFinger.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> And some games for grown up kids



Marine Girls : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=304790021&mt=8
Bikini Girls 2 : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307727573&mt=8
Bikini Puzzle 2 in 1 : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=306512555&mt=8
VG Bikini Slots : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=309683334&mt=8
Girls of Surfing : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=310759935&mt=8
Bikini Blast : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=293088981&mt=8
iFlipFlow : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307282215&mt=8
Bikini Poker : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307712857&mt=8
Sexy Game : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=310462426&mt=8
MagicPen : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=297228511&mt=8
iStrip - Sexy Pen : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=303255971&mt=8
A Naughty Nurse : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=309939306&mt=8
iSexy : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=309380766&mt=8

None of the above apps tried by me. Just searched in app store and found these.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

LOL! Thanks


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The following games are the favorites of my daughter (for the time being, she used to change her taste rapidly)

1. Disney's Fairy Fly
2. Bejewelled
3. Bounce On
4. Topple 2
5. Tetris

I am currently downloading Brothers In Arms (for me of course). Lets see how the iphone excels as a game console.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Any news on release date of OS 3?
> 
> Sriharsha bhai, name few games for kids. My daughter needs a few. Something like Disney Fairy Fly.


Sorry tanmay i was out of town and couldn't reply .I'll post a good set of games for kids soon.


> _And some games for grown up kids_
> Marine Girls : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...304790021&mt=8
> Bikini Girls 2 : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...307727573&mt=8
> Bikini Puzzle 2 in 1 : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/M...306512555&mt=8
> ...


Wow!Those were some really cool apps(or Hottttttttttttttt).


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Marine Girls : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=304790021&mt=8
> Bikini Girls 2 : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=307727573&mt=8
> Bikini Puzzle 2 in 1 : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=306512555&mt=8
> VG Bikini Slots : *itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=309683334&mt=8
> ...



 ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Assassins Creed is just great. I am addicted to the game currently. Great graphics, good control.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Another much needed app for me is i-Clickr.

The app enables control of the powerpoint presentations over wifi. Very handy and stylish while making presentations. No need of using the ir-remotes.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

All those who loved the iPhone version of Assassin's Creed should play the PC or Console version. The game simply pwms!

News: I just got my new 8GB iPod Touch 2G. Although it'll be shared between me and grandpa but I've got the full lisence to JB it and do all the crazy stuff. 
I must say iPod touch is much thinner,lighter and sexier than iPhone.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Another much needed app for me is i-Clickr.
> 
> The app enables control of the powerpoint presentations over wifi. Very handy and stylish while making presentations. No need of using the ir-remotes.



Ya looks good but i want one which works with bluetooth(I miss my n95-8gb now). Does in works with Laptop wifi? i mean do you create a adhoc network or something?


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> All those who loved the iPhone version of Assassin's Creed should play the PC or Console version. The game simply pwms!
> 
> News: I just got my new 8GB iPod Touch 2G. Although it'll be shared between me and grandpa but I've got the full lisence to JB it and do all the crazy stuff.
> I must say iPod touch is much thinner,lighter and sexier than iPhone.



Ya its very thin and sexy... looks like a Britannia biscuit thickness..  Looks like it will break if you handle without care... just joking


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Ya looks good but i want one which works with bluetooth(I miss my n95-8gb now). Does in works with Laptop wifi? i mean do you create a adhoc network or something?



It works with WiFi. You have to install the PC client in your laptop and i-Clickr in iPhone. Once connected, it will ask to open a ppt/pptx file and there you go....

*You will get a preview of the presentation on your iphone too *


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ Kaushik,

I never missed my N95 8GB.

The phone, although thrilled me in the first look, created a lot of problems for me.

The OS hanged within a month, and the nokia ppl took 15 days to get it reinstalled.
The screen cracked twice, costing a huge 7k for me (could have another handset at that price). This even took 10 days everytime i gave it at Nokia CC.

The build of the handset is too poor, the screen breaks if dropped from a height of 3ft. The coatings on the covers started peeled off. The sliding mechanism started crack sounds and felt rough.

The only thing I appreciate about the handset is the Camera, its one of the best in mobile phones. And the video recording is simply superb. 

But my overall experience with N95 8GB is not sooo nice. Got the phone in Dec 07 and sold it in August 08. And its noteworthy to mention that out of that 9 months, the phone is with Nokia CC for more than 2 months.

And in case of iphone, i dropped it thrice, without a scratch. No fear of OS reinstallation, solid build. Even the chrome apple logo is still glazing on my iphone. Thats why, after 9 months I still feel afresh with my iPhone.

Playing Assassin's Creed now 

Brothers in Arm also looks nice, I will start it after a couple of days playing Assassins. Its long time I have played any game on a handheld. PS: I am usually the corporate user type.

Another information for MS Office lovers, Spreadsheet now natively supports the MS Excel format. It is the best spreadsheet app available on iphone for the time being. I am eagerly awaiting the release of DocumentsToGo and Microsoft Office suite for iPhone.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Some news on Microsoft Office for iPhone:

*www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2009/04/microsoft_office_for_iphone.html

*gizmodo.com/371976/microsoft-developing-native-office-apps-for-iphone


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> @ Kaushik,
> 
> I never missed my N95 8GB.
> 
> ...



Brother what the hell are you trying to do with mobiles  u throw ed so many times...  only solution is iphone brother its build quality is the best i have ever seen on any mobile.

I agree with all your points on n95 8Gb... But again who needs a camera in phone when u have a digital cam(i have a t300 which can go with iphone together in my pocket  )


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> I must say iPod touch is much thinner,lighter and sexier than iPhone.



Are you comparing iPod Touch 2G with iPhone or iPhone 3G. IMO iPhone 3G is identical with iPod 2G.

Anyway happy jailbreaking


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Brother what the hell are you trying to do with mobiles  u throw ed so many times...  only solution is iphone brother its build quality is the best i have ever seen on any mobile.



Have a bad habbit of keeping the phone in shirt pocket, whenever you bend, the phone droped.... BANG!!!



the.kaushik said:


> I agree with all your points on n95 8Gb... But again who needs a camera in phone when u have a digital cam(i have a t300 which can go with iphone together in my pocket  )



Ya, same with me. Been happy with my Sony CyberShot and iPhone.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Tanmay I'm comparing iPod Touch 2G with iPhone 3G. iPod Touch is much thinner!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Detailed feature list of iPhone OS 3 :

*www.iphonehacks.com/2009/03/iphone-firmware-30-100-new-features.html

Why apple banned offensive applications:
*www.iphonehacks.com/2009/04/apple-...app-store-issues-an-apology-for-approvin.html


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

A lot of people has bashed the iPhone for its 2MP camera which, in their opinion, is quite inferrior. Here is an article which shows some of the cool photos taken by iPhone camera using the native camera app:

*www.iphonehacks.com/2009/03/tip-to...-checkout-100-amazing-iphone-photos.html#more


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> @Tanmay I'm comparing iPod Touch 2G with iPhone 3G. iPod Touch is much thinner!



Ya exactly i guess half the thickness..


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Ya exactly i guess half the thickness..



Never seen one in real. It must be sexy


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Another cheap iPhone seller in ThinkDigit forum

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114179


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (May 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well, since last few days, this thread has became really inactive. Only members like Kaushik, Sunny are regular replying in this thread. 

I still miss GoobiMama and AryaAyush (visited your blogs guyz, u guyz are great) in this thread. Hope more people share their thoughts and new ideas here.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Sorry busy with COD4 and GRID multiplayer,so will not be active for a few days,After that i'll start my spamming again.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (May 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks sriharsha.. but in my opinion... the ThinkDigit forum has lost its charm. The geeks had left... and we are about to leave.

Anyway... hope the magical days to return.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya there is nothing new no affords for mod


----------



## the.kaushik (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Thanks sriharsha.. but in my opinion... the ThinkDigit forum has lost its charm. The geeks had left... and we are about to leave.
> 
> Anyway... hope the magical days to return.



Ya agree.. talking about me...Say 2-3 yrs before... there was enough time for me... but now so busy life.. Thanks to iphone i can still continue thinkdight forum... because only time i get is the time while going to office or say lunch or dinner time may be... I guess same with others also...


----------



## amitabhishek (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have been saving for iPhone for few months...my kitty has swollen to 21k now. I have some quick questions:

1)What is the price of 8GB version now? I have Vodafone connection.
2)Is the the 3.0 version OS already available? If not, how will I upgrade the firmware once its available?
3)I have this habit of dropping my phone once in a while, though I will be very careful with iPhone. Is it very fragile? BTW I hate putting those condom like rubber over a phone.

I will be thankful for any insight.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@1) Not sure about Vodafone but have a look at there website for details. I took from airtel for 31k for 8Gb with one yr iPhone Free data plan.
@2) No not available for public still now but once available you can upgrade for free from iTunes. Once you buy we can help you 
@3) Ya its comparatively strong comparing with my previous nokia phones but better to be careful. Ya you dont need to put condoms on it.. The screen is scratch proof(Up to some extent) but you get screen guard for less than 100buks from ebay and you get tattoos(Rubber skins) for iphone to protect from body scratches which is very cool. But a leather case is better if you drop frequently.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Thanks sriharsha.. but in my opinion... the ThinkDigit forum has lost its charm. The geeks had left... and we are about to leave.
> 
> Anyway... hope the magical days to return.


I was feeling the same.Hope it happens soon.
Not just the forum,I feel the same about mag too,i never missed an issue since Dec 2001,and now i'm thinking of switching over to other mags,coz they're offering much better content both in mag and dvd's,i feel that they justify price increase with increase in content too.If i look back at my old digit issues and compare it with current,price is increased in half and the content is reduced in half.It hurts when i read digit now a days that this was the very same mag that made me a geek from a noob.Frankly i was very happy when i saw the new format of mag and thought,ok mag is improving but only after going through the entire mag that i came to know that the change was just cosmetic.So may be this month's issue will be the last copy of digit i'm gonna buy.


----------



## dd_wingrider (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi All,
             One big problem yesterday i dropped my iPhone and ended up with a crack in the glass screen, its not something big and situated on the side but still, is there any way to get it replaced. I am in Bangalore and having a 2 gen iPhone(jbkd & unlkd).


----------



## the.kaushik (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dd_wingrider said:


> Hi All,
> One big problem yesterday i dropped my iPhone and ended up with a crack in the glass screen, its not something big and situated on the side but still, is there any way to get it replaced. I am in Bangalore and having a 2 gen iPhone(jbkd & unlkd).



Try the apple store beside Deccan Herald office(Near sbi atm) at MG road. Ask them if they can replace or go to Majestic National Market/Burma Market. Let us know what u did. As its a 2G and it was not released in India so i doubt you will get any help from Official source but still give a try.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I was feeling the same.Hope it happens soon.
> Not just the forum,I feel the same about mag too,i never missed an issue since Dec 2001,and now i'm thinking of switching over to other mags,coz they're offering much better content both in mag and dvd's,i feel that they justify price increase with increase in content too.If i look back at my old digit issues and compare it with current,price is increased in half and the content is reduced in half.It hurts when i read digit now a days that this was the very same mag that made me a geek from a noob.Frankly i was very happy when i saw the new format of mag and thought,ok mag is improving but only after going through the entire mag that i came to know that the change was just cosmetic.So may be this month's issue will be the last copy of digit i'm gonna buy.



Already stopped digit magazine and using alternatives for last 6 months.


----------



## dd_wingrider (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Try the apple store beside Deccan Herald office(Near sbi atm) at MG road. Ask them if they can replace or go to Majestic National Market/Burma Market. Let us know what u did. As its a 2G and it was not released in India so i doubt you will get any help from Official source but still give a try.



Thanks will give it a try on this weekend and update.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> @1) Not sure about Vodafone but have a look at there website for details. I took from airtel for 31k for 8Gb with one yr iPhone Free data plan.
> @2) No not available for public still now but once available you can upgrade for free from iTunes. Once you buy we can help you
> @3) Ya its comparatively strong comparing with my previous nokia phones but better to be careful. Ya you dont need to put condoms on it.. The screen is scratch proof(Up to some extent) but you get screen guard for less than 100buks from ebay and you get tattoos(Rubber skins) for iphone to protect from body scratches which is very cool. But a leather case is better if you drop frequently.


 
Thanks!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today again my iPhone fell off my pocket and banged straight an iron cover of a gutter. Actually I bent to pick something up and it fell from my pant packet boom!!! I thought I've got a lot to explain to my dad now but to my surprise it was as solid as ever! Thanks to it's awesome build quality.
A Nokia phone would have got reduced to pieces if it had fell like that.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> What a month for the App Store! This has probably been the best month for the App Store since it opened, with the releases of some of the most highly anticipated iPhone games of 2009 including:
> 
> *Need for Speed Undercover*
> 
> ...


SOURCE:iPodtouchfans

Myst is a full fledged game with nothing ripped from its pc version.Also this is the biggest game release for iphone yet with stunning visuals and sounds better than its pc version.Also the size of 725MB makes it the biggest game in size too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Woot!


----------



## apoorav (May 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

well its has and a fastest browser,motion sensor games,gud memory,multi touch,


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> well its has and a fastest browser,motion sensor games,gud memory,multi touch,


What was this about? no head and tail


----------



## the.kaushik (May 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Aha at last able to configure VLC Remote in mobile. am loving it... Also Air Mouse just rocks.. Browsing on your desktop and laptop while on your bed ... ya that rocks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys i want a video converter for Iphone.plz suggested me good software which produced good quality video i used Xilisoft.iPhone.Video.Converter but i m not satisfied.

A software for backup of contacts,email,music,photo.


when i transfer the images to iphone photo folder but the images r not showing in iphone photo why?


Plz mention all utility and software for I-phone which i need.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I use videora Iphone converter.. Super Converter is also good though i prefer the first one as using it is hassle free.
*www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPhone-3G/


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Aha at last able to configure VLC Remote in mobile. am loving it... Also Air Mouse just rocks.. Browsing on your desktop and laptop while on your bed ... ya that rocks


Ha Ha I told u that Air mouse is a fantastic app.Enjoy bro.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys i want a video converter for Iphone.plz suggested me good software which produced good quality video i used Xilisoft.iPhone.Video.Converter but i m not satisfied.
> 
> A software for backup of contacts,email,music,photo.
> 
> ...


Regarding the video converter try Format Factory its free and has preloaded settings for iPhone,iPod and many mobile devices settings are preloaded.

Itunes makes a back up no.why do u need any other.But i think there is an unofficial iphone PC suite for Jailbroken phones.

Brother syncing is the only way u can copy images onto it.That folder is just read-only you cannot drag and drop into it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya i have jailbreak my iphone but u can also use itune for backup ur contact.And other application to backup ur contact it not a big deal but i got few issue with backup my application and install game or application though any software i know itunes also do that but there problem with now the application tab is not showing in itune.I will find some other software for to accomplish this task.itune have lot of issue with me so i find other software for those thing.

Hey thanks for video converter i have already download that converter but skipped from mind thanks for solving my query.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any one playing Mafia Wars in iphone? I need help? Cant we play in sync in iphone and facebook together?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Any one playing Mafia Wars in iphone? I need help? Cant we play in sync in iphone and facebook together?


never tried it though but would love to.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No we cant sync... Just googled...  Such a crap. The game is very addictive in face book but should have a way to sync in iphone.. I don't want to create another Mafia Family just to play in iphone


----------



## Pat (May 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys anyone tried yxflash ?
It is a "usable" video player supposedly supporting xvid/divx/flv/wmv playback on iPhone.

*www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=3895


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Pat said:


> Guys anyone tried yxflash ?
> It is a "usable" video player supposedly supporting xvid/divx/flv/wmv playback on iPhone.
> 
> *www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=3895


Thanks for the info Pat.But it looks like its not yet released in cydia.I couldn't find it in Cydia.


----------



## Pat (May 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Its available on ModMyi repository!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

pat bro,it was on BigBoss repo,not ModMyi.
Tried it,the free version supports only xvid/divx and mp3.Divx playback is not smooth though.video playback is full of lag,when i watched a Divx movie.


----------



## the.kaushik (May 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys bad news for my iphone... Today suddenly i saw that upper part of my upper screen of my iphone is comming out. I dont know what to do.. Eachtime i press it it goes in and again come out  Dont know how? I dont remember i dropped ever.

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/4764/iphonefromapple.jpg

I am going to airtel CC tomoro. Any other option. This is so bad!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

OMG is it still under warranty?
But the pic is not clear bro,why not take macro shot of the loose part ?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok , i have jailbreaked my ipod touch 2g but the problem is that  summerboard does not work . Is there any other software like summerboard that allows to put wallpapper on springboard .


----------



## Pat (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Winterboard ??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ allow u to customise ur desktop of iphone like -wallpaper,theme etc


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Ok , i have jailbreaked my ipod touch 2g but the problem is that  summerboard does not work . Is there any other software like summerboard that allows to put wallpapper on springboard .


If not summerboard then use winterboard,if that doesn't even work try RainBoard to customise springboard.If all fail then thrown it onto blackboard!!!Hehehehe
Jokes apart WinterBoard works well with iPod touch Bro,i've been using that for quite sometime now.No problems with it so far.Summerboard did not work well with mine too.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey i m installing CIDE dictionary but every time it failed in half process any other good dictionary i try from cydia and ICY


----------



## the.kaushik (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@sriharsha_madineni
Have a look at this img. Compair the 1st arrow with the 2nd one.. The first arrow part is comming out and the 2nd arrow part is ok.
*img34.imageshack.us/img34/1918/dsc00315e.jpg

Ya i have warranty but will they give warranty...anyways am going to airtel shop now.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This should come under manufacturing defect na,Why won't they consider it under warranty?Anyways what did the Airtel guys say?


----------



## the.kaushik (May 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Airtel guys were good till now. I just showed them the problem and they told to take a backup of all the data (Best part: And also told to restore the firmware just to be on safer side as if jail broken there may be problem)and give them. They may need 7 days to repair it. I told i will give on Monday.Will update you guys! Hope everything goes well... i just love it so much


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (May 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Everything will be ok. Heard that AirTel-Apple customer service is considered as one of the best. A friend of mine has swapped his iPhone due to some manufacturing defects.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> If not summerboard then use winterboard,if that doesn't even work try RainBoard to customise springboard.If all fail then thrown it onto blackboard!!!Hehehehe
> Jokes apart WinterBoard works well with iPod touch Bro,i've been using that for quite sometime now.No problems with it so far.Summerboard did not work well with mine too.


Sorry for the late reply and jokes apart , still summer or winterboard  or any other cydia apps dont work , i had downloaded nes and gba emulators and when i click their icon  a white screen flashes for few seconds and then i am taken back to the springboard . I have set correct file permission and and also downloaded the bios file . Is there any expert  member on this .


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys, long time since I've been here. I am getting a friend to jailbreak and will get my ipod back tmr. Is it true that I can install free apps? If I do download the apps will they be in iTunes after syncing? Thanks


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi, i need to update my jailbreaked iphone (old one 1.1.3) to the latest version.. can we update it directly from itunes or there is some other way to update the jailbreaked ones.. can any one help.. i dont hav access to wifi... thanks..


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ei8t said:


> hi, i need to update my jailbreaked iphone (old one 1.1.3) to the latest version.. can we update it directly from itunes or there is some other way to update the jailbreaked ones.. can any one help.. i dont hav access to wifi... thanks..


First of all you should download the latest firmware ie 2.2.1 (  use google search for it )  and  update it using itunes and then you will need to jailbreak your iphone again .


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> First of all you should download the latest firmware ie 2.2.1 (  use google search for it )  and  update it using itunes and then you will need to jailbreak your iphone again .



thanks.. but how do i jailbreak it again.. do i need any software.. if u know any please let me know.. thanks...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ei8t said:


> thanks.. but how do i jailbreak it again.. do i need any software.. if u know any please let me know.. thanks...


QuickPWN. Easy to use DIY software.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ei8t said:


> thanks.. but how do i jailbreak it again.. do i need any software.. if u know any please let me know.. thanks...


Use redsnow it is best and easiest for jailbreaking 2.2.1 . if you want i can pm you all download links and tutorial .


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Use redsnow it is best and easiest for jailbreaking 2.2.1 . if you want i can pm you all download links and tutorial .




ya that will be better... mine is already jailbreaked but i want to update it to the latest version and restore it to the factory settings. so it would really help if u give me the tutorial as to how to go about... thanks...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ei8t said:


> ya that will be better... mine is already jailbreaked but i want to update it to the latest version and restore it to the factory settings. so it would really help if u give me the tutorial as to how to go about... thanks...



OK check ur PM .
By the way you dont want to jailbreak again after installing new firmware ?
If that is the case then just download the firmware file from  the link i have provided and restore your ihone with that file using itunes .


----------



## harshal009 (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple has reduced the 3G rates to $99 in US, will the rates be slashed in india too? 


-Harshal


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple and AT&T actually sold iphone 3G at a subsidized price in the US from the beginning,so don't be fooled by the 99$ price,just go through this post,it is already discussed here.


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96868


I don't think apple is going to do the same in India,so I expect no price drops.
P.S: Harshal check my pm.


----------



## harshal009 (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yes I am aware about the subsidised prices. but the price of 31k was with respect to 199$ in the US, now when 199$ is changed to 99$, i was wondering if they will be reducing the prices in india too.

*tech2.in.com/india/news/smart-mobile-phones/wwdc-09-the-iphone-3gs-cometh/71362/0


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Wow thanks for the update Harshal,I knew that there would be an announcement on 8th june at WWDC,but forgot to check the update.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2009)

*iPhone OS 3.0 coming June 17*



> iPhone OS 3.0 will be in our hands in a little more than a week. It will cost $9.95 for iPod touch users and it will be free for iPhone owners.


SOURCE:iPodtouchfans.com
Ahh!! finally I can use my Motorola S9 stereo bluetooth headset with my iPod touch.


----------



## harshal009 (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I tried calling the airtel support. the dumb rep didnt' know anything about apple iphone she said, if u have any query about airtel i'll be able to help u, u need to contact apple or airtel relation center for any iphone queries.. how dumb.


----------



## ksundar (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone 3G 'S' is official now:

*pcworld.in/india/news/6619160/PDAs...eils_Faster_iPhone_3G_S_Slates_June_19_Launch


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya and here also... hope it comes to india soon *www.apple.com/iphone/iphone-3g-s


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My guess for 8GB iPhone 3G is Rs. 15k to Rs. 17K.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> My guess for 8GB iPhone 3G is Rs. 15k to Rs. 17K


iPhone would be sold like hot cakes if it drops to that price.

Kaushik what's the update on your iPhone,is it back from service center?


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> iPhone would be sold like hot cakes if it drops to that price.
> 
> Kaushik what's the update on your iPhone,is it back from service center?



No bro... my office work has became so tight scheduled for last two weeks that am not getting time at all even to go to airtel relationship office which is very far from my house. Probably i will go today.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amitabhishek said:


> My guess for 8GB iPhone 3G is Rs. 15k to Rs. 17K.



If its so then problem for existing iphone 3G owner as what will be our sell price if we want to buy a new one... anyways the price given in the website is with AT&T 2yrs subscription. My guess if it comes to India price should be 32k for iphone 3Gs and iphone 3G to reduce to 25k for 8GB.. just guessing... 

Guys what about palm pre.. Many fans of palm pre were here.. hows is it hitting the market...


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Forget about getting the 3G for 15-17k! It is no way going to be sold for less than 25k!!


----------



## Artemis (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am planning to buy an iphone 3g from the US, though i need to crack it to be used in India, I wanted to knw if its done easily in India, or u can do it on ur own or nt??
Can i hav the tutorials, and the requisite software links for that


----------



## Artemis (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am planning to buy an iphone 3g from the US, though i need to crack it to be used in India, I wanted to knw if its done easily in India, or u can do it on ur own or nt??
Can i hav the tutorials, and the requisite software links for that


----------



## Pat (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

First, a contract free iPhone 3G does not come cheap in US. Secondly, if you buy a new 3G now, you will not be able to software unlock it at the moment.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys what about palm pre.. Many fans of palm pre were here.. hows is it hitting the market...



The phone has been a sell out. However pity its only on CDMA network we need to wait till GSM version comes out. BTW Palm has negligible distribution outside US.



Pat said:


> Forget about getting the 3G for 15-17k! It is no way going to be sold for less than 25k!!



My guess was based on interpolation and some logic. However when it comes to pricing Apple doesn't have one. So really I don't know ; lets hope for the best.


----------



## Pat (Jun 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I read somewhere that the older iPhone 3G will not be sold in the Indian market after the 3GS comes. So people expecting a cheaper 3G can pretty much forget about it.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how long i have to wait for this god.. 

wth.. cant somebody put some sense into apple india guys. 

.


----------



## Ei8t (Jun 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi guys.. what if i bought an iphone3G from US? can i use it in India.. what abt the service provider contract in US? Is it possible to bring the iphone to india and unlock it here and use it? thanks..


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ei8t said:


> hi guys.. what if i bought an iphone3G from US? can i use it in India.. what abt the service provider contract in US? Is it possible to bring the iphone to india and unlock it here and use it? thanks..



Hi As told by Pat before in this page.. if you are buying an unlocked iphone 3G from US it will cost you more than india. And if you are doing a backorder like taking 2yrs agreement with AT&T then you wont get an unlocked iphone. TO UNLOCK you need to do a SIM Unlock which is the only way still now and will cost you around 1k. Problem is this is not a fixed solution means it is no gurrentee that after you do a SIM unlock how long it works.. Usually when you change place say you go to roaming it gets locked again.. I have friends who are facing problem. There is another way call "YellowSnow" . Dont know how success it is. If you really want to use iphone unlocked my suggestion go for iphone 2G else wait for some time and buy an unlocked iphone 3G or 3Gs


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 13, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I really miss my iPhone 3G,

Sold it in a hurry due to crisis!

I hope I'll be back in this thread with iPhone 3G"S" !!!!!


----------



## pskunk (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am just hoping that Airtel and Vodafone will cut the price of iphone 3G (I suspect they will, marginally ofcourse) else how will they sell the new 3GS. They are already charging us arms and legs for the 3G..there is nothing left they can ask of us more! lets pray!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



pskunk said:


> .............They are already charging us arms and legs for the 3G..there is nothing left they can ask of us more! lets pray!



Means? Iphone 3G was priced less in india when compaired to US price


----------



## pskunk (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Means? Iphone 3G was priced less in india when compaired to US price



Carrier Locked + 3g features which most of us cannot use now and which ofcourse was the 'big' selling point = 31k...well its big money for me!


----------



## Pat (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^It is pretty darn expensive, but cheaper if you compare it with the US price. Also, as I said, to sell 3GS, they might not reduce the price of 3G. They will probably just stop selling it.


----------



## hariharan (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Use redsnow it is best and easiest for jailbreaking 2.2.1 . if you want i can pm you all download links and tutorial .



Hey Rohan, Can you pls Pm me all the links / materials / docs for jailbreaking 2.2.1. I wish to jailbreak and then restore it back to factory condition. So pls do Pm me all the relevant docs.

Where do i look for good jailbroken applications? Some good website suggestions pls

Thanks in advance.
Or you can mail me at veluhariharan@gmail.com


----------



## Pat (Jun 16, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^You can browse through various jailbreak-apps using Cydia on your iPhone. An alternative to browse/search using a browser on your computer is here:
*modmyi.com/cydia/search.php

The best way to look for good apps is to browse through various categories of apps available..


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 17, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

3.0 is out! Am downloading! for videos and reviews go here *www.engadget.com/2009/06/17/iphone-3g-s-review/


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is it safe to jailbreak itouch....sorry, novice here!

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes, it's safe.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya am loving the update... copy paste is just so easy.. and connected to my iPhone to  Nokia BH-501 and it connected and worked like charm! The search is amazing! and SMS comes with MMS! I still need to try push notofocation!


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Wow... kaushik, pat and sunny still here in this thread.

And welcome back to me to this thread and thinkdigit forum 

I am now running on OS3. Waiting for the jailbroking solution from the Dev Team


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am now on twitter. 

*twitter.com/tansat


----------



## Pat (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

eagerly waiting for Friday


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wat do i get n wat do i loose if i jailbreak my itouch...

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> And welcome back to me to this thread and thinkdigit forum


Welcome back uncle!




speedyguy said:


> wat do i get n wat do i loose if i jailbreak my itouch...
> 
> Enjoy~!



Jailbreaking is a common practice among iPod Touch/iPhone users these days.

If you J/B your iPod Touch you can install a wealth of applications from Cydia that you can't find on the App store. Also you can install the App store apps for free. You can also theme,modify and do all the crazy stuff with your iPod Touch.

What you loose is your warranty but that can be easily revived by restoring the iPod Touch from iTunes.

So, You don't really loose anything by Jailbreaking you iPod.

When is iPhone OS 3.0 coming out officially? I'm waiting for it!


----------



## Pat (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Hello...It is already out!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeah, turned my MacBook on to sync music to my iPhone and found that it's already out! Updating right away! But I won't jailbreak it any sooner.


----------



## Pat (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^You anyways cant jailbreak before tomorrow...


----------



## zboy123 (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I did something very stupid.... downloaded the update via appldnld directlink and then restored (using shift+click) my phone to the 3.0 file as itunes refused to update claiming server unavailable. I knew that this was gonna delete all my data but could not wait further for upgrading through itunes was all jammed. 

Not sure if the update was worth though as copy paste, tethering etc were already available though jailbreak.... but certainly these features on OS 3.0 are very polished. This ideally should have had been update 1.2 or something..... sad it took so long for apple


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanx for d info, i will go ahead wit the jailbreak concept.... can ne1 guide whr do i start, or any realiable link for info on steps for doin it?

thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There was report for apple server being down but if you have sync your iphone before then your data should be safe!

@OS 3.0:
I really liked the new features.
Copy paste and message forward is very nice!

Conns:
No video for 3G.
and what the hell is PUSH NOtification. If at the end of the day i don't get the message on the screen and for each IMs i have to open the IM app again and again then it just sukcs! I was hoping something better with PN! ( I have used the IM+ lite app from app store)

@Palm Pre!
Today i had a party with my clients and one of them had a palm pre. So got a chance to look into it.

Impression on first hand:

Pros:
I really liked the look and feel of the OS.
The phone looks solid. 
Camera is better than expected

Cons:
Plastic like feeling.
Screen is small.
The keys in keyboard in small. I would better prefer the iPhone KB

At the end i would say Palm Pre is never a competition * in style* with iPhone. But ya the Palm OS and Iphone Mac OS should be a good fight! The Palm OS really looks so colorful and beautiful


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No easy way for tethering?
I'm in Punjab right now and using internet on my MacBook from my phone only! Tethering  is a piece of cake!
In your iPhone just go to Settings>General>Network>Internet Tethering and turn it on. Then follow the instructions to enable it on your Mac/PC.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> No easy way for tethering?
> I'm in Punjab right now and using internet on my MacBook from my phone only! Tethering  is a piece of cake!
> In your iPhone just go to Settings>General>Network>Internet Tethering and turn it on. Then follow the instructions to enable it on your Mac/PC.



Crap man! How did i missed that! Thanks.. I updated m post


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

anyone has a mobile me family account and want to share or anyone knows about mobile me discount coupon


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2009)

*Redsn0w 3.0 O/S JB released [Win/Mac, iPt1g/2g & iPhone2G/3G]*

*The Dev-Team have released Redsn0w 0.7 for Windows and Mac.
The tool jailbreaks the 3.0 firmware on iPhone 2G & 3G and iPod touch 1G & 2G.
SOURCE:ipodtouchfans.com
**www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203162


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What about Pwnage tool?


----------



## Pat (Jun 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Mac-only at the moment..Still waiting for ultrasn0w to unlock my 3G


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I need to wait for a week now as my phone has went for repair. Also guys today i have a hand on n97 and have decided to hang on with iPhone only 

Here is my review for n97 just for a change if you want to read
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118543


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeaaahhhh 3.0 rocks.Finally I can use my Motorola S9 with iPod.It works flawlessly,but the forward,backward buttons don't work(No AVHRCP profile I Guess ). 
Currently fiddling around with the new features and will jailbreak in the evening and post my updates.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

waiting for ultrasnow to release to unlock


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yeaaahhhh 3.0 rocks.Finally I can use my Motorola S9 with iPod.It works flawlessly,but the forward,backward buttons don't work(No AVHRCP profile I Guess ).
> Currently fiddling around with the new features and will jailbreak in the evening and post my updates.



Ya even my Nokia BH-501 is working flawless. The best part is swapping between various speakers like bt, iphone internal speaker. its so easy to swap


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If anyone jailbroke iPhone3G with 3.0 let us know


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I did.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Haaaa Finally jailbroke 3.0 on my iPod touch 2G.Couldn't resist it.
Overall 3.0 seems quite good,but it is crashing randomly and there is no way to control volume while using A2DP.
Is the push notification only for the iPhone,It doesn't seem to be in iPod touch.
Spotlight is very useful though,I can find songs instantly now,without scrolling through the list.
Browsing seems to be much faster now.Pages are rendered very quickly now.
Cydia is working fine for me,but some people reported random crashes.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> If anyone jailbroke iPhone3G with 3.0 let us know


I did too on the day of release - iTouch 1G


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

where to find 3.0   .... mine is askin for firmware...shud i use dat


" jailbreak in progress"..

Enjoy~!


----------



## Pat (Jun 22, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> If anyone jailbroke iPhone3G with 3.0 let us know



I did jailbreak my 3G yesterday


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ultrasnow is out guys! Have fun 

*blog.iphone-dev.org/post/128573459/ultras-now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Already unlocked this morning.


----------



## zboy123 (Jun 23, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I already have an airtel iPhone and there was no reason to jailbreak it but I did. It works YaY!!!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> I already have an airtel iPhone and there was no reason to jailbreak it but I did. It works YaY!!!!



There is always reason to jailbreak dude... You dont need to unlock but with jailbrak u will have lots of themes and apps


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Already unlocked this morning.



Do you have mac. i see it has extension for .dmg? Is there a windows version? this is there official torrent list
*thepiratebay.org/user/iphonedev/


----------



## Pat (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Ultrasn0w is available via Cydia.
Redsn0w, the app which is needed to jailbreak, is available on both Mac as well as Windows.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

m tryin to jail break my itouch (2.2.1) to 3.0... but 1st thing i downloaded fw 3.0 but it says not compatible wit my ipod... m tryin 2 use ultrasn0w.... wat m i supposed 2 do...

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@the.kaushik Yes, I have a Mac. I used Pwnage Tool to jailbreak and ultrasn0w to unlock my iPhone.

@speedguy, first update your iPod Touch to 3.0 via iTunes (Officially). Then use redsn0W ( I repeat redsn0w) to jailbreak you iPod Touch.

Note- You do not need to use ultrasn0w. It is only for unlocking the iPhone. There is no use of ultrasn0w for iPod Touch.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

my mistake...i meant redsn0w only...m using that.... but that app wants a firmware file.... if i update via itunes i wont be having a firmware file i guess, or i do?

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> my mistake...i meant redsn0w only...m using that.... but that app wants a firmware file.... if i update via itunes i wont be having a firmware file i guess, or i do?
> 
> Enjoy~!



Ya after downloading and before installing navigate to the following folder and you should get a ipsw file (XP and vista )
C:\Users\Your Account Name\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates

or

%UserProfile%\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

k thanx a lot.... tryin out that.... n ya just confirmation... i hv 2 pay $9.99 for that?

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes, you need to pay for the updates.


----------



## ravikanth (Jun 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> k thanx a lot.... tryin out that.... n ya just confirmation... i hv 2 pay $9.99 for that?
> 
> Enjoy~!



You dont need to pay for the update. You can download the update from here *www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

 Watch your post buddy.You should have sent him a private msg.
That was a very handy link though.

And one more 3.0 update,it seems that springboard in 3.0 has 10 pages now excluding the spotlight search page.I was sorting my apps and noticed that 10th page has been added.But why just a single page addition,gimme more Apple!!!!!!!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys is ur battery draining faster with 3.0 or its just me?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys is ur battery draining faster with 3.0 or its just me?


Hmmm i feel like battery life has increased .
But anyways i'll observe it and will post again bro.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yup i figd out recently that m using itouch 1G and not 2G...took me 7mnths 2 realise... thats d quality of noob i am  ...

@ravikanth: welcome 2 digit. u cannot post links here which arent legal... every1 will utilise ur mistake to d max though... i heard apple not charging for 3.0 update to iphone users... thats partiality 2us.... so they deserve this...

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hmmm i feel like battery life has increased .
> But anyways i'll observe it and will post again bro.



Are you using any push notification service and wifi?


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey i ve finally jailbroken my itouch...wat next... how do i take advantage of it... thres a cydia icon now... can i install apps using my pc or i need 2 have wifi...?

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Mate! You need some serious help!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i actually do...thanx for figuring that out.... 

hows this app cyder...is it safe? 

Enjoy~!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Are you using any push notification service and wifi?


I've been using wifi almost all day and also noticed that signal is constantly fluctuating now after 3.0 upgrade.
No push notification I guess for iPod touch,bro.
I've been watching the battery consumption since yesterday and yes it seems to have been increased,earlier when I used to browse through Wifi,battery used to drain very quickly,But I noticed a better battery back up time now.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

need help despirately ppl!!!!!!!!!!!
i am new 2 dis section of this forum
i have ipod touch 2g 2.1.1
i played music along with an app "[free]spawn lite" i opened music by double pressing home button...home buton hanged...cudnt close music to go to home...
den i pressed sleep & home button once and it clicked an on-screen pic 
& with the fake flash light it hanged overthere...now it dosent shut down...only sleeps...position remains d same...white blank screen...
dis problem happlened neva b4?!!?
No! i dont want 2 restore it...itll cost me 500 bucks as itll get updated to 3.0
plsplsplsplsplspslpaslspslpls ppls"HELP DUDES@#$%#!"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys is ur battery draining faster with 3.0 or its just me?


Keep a tab on the background processes.


----------



## Pat (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dipesh9thgrade said:


> need help despirately ppl!!!!!!!!!!!
> i am new 2 dis section of this forum
> i have ipod touch 2g 2.1.1
> i played music along with an app "[free]spawn lite" i opened music by double pressing home button...home buton hanged...cudnt close music to go to home...
> ...



Did you try to hard-reset it ? Press Home Button and Sleep Button simultaneously for 10 seconds. It should restart normally..Also, if you read the posts(slightly above this one) carefully, you will know that you might be needed to pay to upgrade to 3.0


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dipesh9thgrade said:


> need help despirately ppl!!!!!!!!!!!
> i am new 2 dis section of this forum
> i have ipod touch 2g 2.1.1
> i played music along with an app "[free]spawn lite" i opened music by double pressing home button...home buton hanged...cudnt close music to go to home...
> ...


Do as Pat said bro,No matter what you do you'll never brick your iPod,So don't worry.Just a Hard-Reset is enough to bring it back to life anytime.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys m answered...plz if ne1 can... i dont have a wifi as of now... i hv jailbreaked my itouch 1G.... is there anyway i can download apps to it using my net connection on pc...

Enjoy~!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> guys m answered...plz if ne1 can... i dont have a wifi as of now... i hv jailbreaked my itouch 1G.... is there anyway i can download apps to it using my net connection on pc...
> 
> Enjoy~!


Yes,You can buddy.Use iTunes to buy apps from App Store and Cyder for Cydia apps from your PC itself.No wifi needed in this case.So go ahead and try.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yes i installed cyder but dunno to make it work... it asks for packages which m not familiar to...

Enjoy~!


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There is some problem with 3.0 in iphone .I cannot scroll contacts using the shortcut alphabets on the right side of screen.

 Everytime i press it ,it seems to take me only to contacts startingf rom letter C.

  Any work around ? Plz help.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 27, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> yes i installed cyder but dunno to make it work... it asks for packages which m not familiar to...
> 
> Enjoy~!


In Cyder the home tab is for address of Repositories.
Goto second tab where you can find Cydia packages neatly sorted into respective categories.
The categories are same as you browse from iPod,So it should not be confusing.
Select the package and its details are shown and Tick it if you want to download it and press the download button(The Hard drive Icon) at the bottom.
Now in the third tab you should find the package you downloaded in Local Cache Window. Now select the package you want to sync and there you go.Its is very simple,it should not confuse you,but if you are new to it,then it takes some time don't worry.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jun 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys i have updated my touch to 3.0 and now my battery life has decreased marginally , i tried downgrading to 2.2.1 which used to work like a charm but getting whole lot of crap errors like 600 . 650 etc while downgrading . Have anyone else faced the battery problem or have anyone tried downgrading . I am not getting that white screen , only dfu mode .


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Are you guys looking forward to buy 3G S?


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yeah but in that tab where a sorted packages shud b thr does not show up anything.... its blank...neither update from ipod to pc button downloads anything

Enjoy~!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Are you guys looking forward to buy 3G S?


Me.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> yeah but in that tab where a sorted packages shud b thr does not show up anything.... its blank...neither update from ipod to pc button downloads anything
> 
> Enjoy~!


Yup the same happened to me,just go to the settings tab(last one) and put a tick over all the settings and restart cyder.Now the list should be updated with all the packages and all the downloaded content will be auto-saved to cydia folder.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Brothers do you think Shake to shuffle is of any use,since it works only when the music app is active and that too only with the display On.Is there any way I can shake and shuffle songs while playing in sleep mode??


----------



## harshal009 (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Are you guys looking forward to buy 3G S?



Yes very much. Infact counting my days for the launch in august. I lost my blackberry pearl last month and was going to go for 3g but thought it wud be a better deal if i wait for 3GS. so the wait is on..


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yup the same happened to me,just go to the settings tab(last one) and put a tick over all the settings and restart cyder.Now the list should be updated with all the packages and all the downloaded content will be auto-saved to cydia folder.



yes sir actually i tried that already... well let me confirm the cheklists-

plug d ipod(jailbroken to 3.0) to usb wit pc...
keep d ipod in on position...
tick all d options in cyder settings..
restart the cyder app...

--> nuttin to be done wit the ipod....

is that all.... anything else to check, coz on doing this much i dont have nething showing up...

Enjoy~!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This is how it works for me.
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/2181/96888016.jpg


*img198.imageshack.us/img198/5842/38581801.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya same thing but m missing all those entries... 

Enjoy~!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i have ipod touch 1G (iPhone 3.0)and everything is like soooooo slow. When I tap, it doesnt respond immediatly and once I had like "half" the music app open with the other half on the home screen. also i have noticed that typing is really slow and the keys get "stuck" on the screen. This is soooo anoying!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Do a restore using itune. also what is ipod touch 1G (iPhone 3.0)?


----------



## Pat (Jun 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^First-gen iPod Touch upgraded to 3.0!

It should not be laggy..Probably try a "Erase all settings" from settings menu. If it doesnt work, you should reflash!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There sure are a lot of lags in the 1st gen iTouch with 3.0. I'm guessing spotlight indexing is not optimized properly.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i give up... now waiting for wifi connection for myself, cudnt do nething with cyder from pc...

Enjoy~!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> i give up... now waiting for wifi connection for myself, cudnt do nething with cyder from pc...
> 
> Enjoy~!


I had the same problem when using cyder , make sure you type the correct source or you can manually SSH the .deb files in your ipod touch .


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> I had the same problem when using cyder , make sure you type the correct source or you can manually SSH the .deb files in your ipod touch .



can u elaborate on that plz....

Enjoy~!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys do u find any alternative application for ibluetooth is crashing 3.0


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Airtel is sick man... today is 13th day and still no news about my iPhone! 
I gave it for repair!


--- I take my word back!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> can u elaborate on that plz....
> 
> Enjoy~!


What do u want to know about , my problem while using cyder or the manual installation of deb files .


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

manual installation of deb files.... how 2 get it to itouch

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today i got my iPhone from Airtel and to my surprise they have replaced it with a new one.. Am so impressed.. Its a total new box packed without accessories! wow! Airtel is GOD  After almost 7 months of use i have a new iPhone again


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> manual installation of deb files.... how 2 get it to itouch
> 
> Enjoy~!


Download diskaid , it does not require wifi to ssh files in ipod tpoch . Then download any .deb file of the application you want to install , for example openssh.deb . Open dikaid and browse the root folder of the devise . Now copy your .deb file in 
var/root/media/cydia/autoinstall folder and then reboot device . Open cydia in ipod touch and look for your installed app . This way i installed sbsettings and respring app on my touch .


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok m tryin out that...thanx for info

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cydia is crashing. Yesterday i jailbreak my iphone 3G. Everything was working fine when suddenly now cydia is not starting. as i click cydia it opens and closes. i started restarting many times,. anyone facing the same?
also redsnow doesn't works with icy on windows 7. redsnow crashes


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> ok m tryin out that...thanx for info
> 
> Enjoy~!


Please dont forget that i am talking about firmware 2.2.1 here .


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

woops! thanx for info....i just updated it to firmware 3.0... so it does make ne difference? i can wait for another 1week else for wifi connection, 

Enjoy~!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Cydia is crashing. Yesterday i jailbreak my iphone 3G. Everything was working fine when suddenly now cydia is not starting. as i click cydia it opens and closes. i started restarting many times,. anyone facing the same?
> also redsnow doesn't works with icy on windows 7. redsnow crashes



i m facing the same issue with cydia

after upgrading to 3.0 the problem is occur
1-battery is draining
2-Wi-fi is working slow
3-cydia is crashing
4-application not working fast and whole phone is slow.


But the problem is solve.here is the solution:

open  terminal
su root

alpine

apt-get remove cydia

Yes, do as I say!

apt-get install cydia

exit



or try
SSH in and copy /private/etc/apt to your computer, and then open /private/etc/apt/sources/list.d and delete all of the files besides saurik.list. 

if u again facing the same problem do the  JB  again.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

terminal doesnot installs by default when you jail break. and now i cant even SSH. I think without terminal installed SSH wont work


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok am restoring back... let you know what happened


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

good luck kaushik

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> i m facing the same issue with cydia
> 
> after upgrading to 3.0 the problem is occur
> 1-battery is draining
> ...



for terminal
it says sh: apt: command not found


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

try the SSH method its too easy install the winSCP in ur pc then login via winscp and browser ur iphone directory  the user name-root and password-alpine.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok will try if cydia crashes again. Currently it's working fine
Thanks


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ppl pls help me to jailbrake ma ipod touch 2g<2.1.1  soon to be 3.0>
+tell me the benifits


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dipesh9thgrade said:


> ppl pls help me to jailbrake ma ipod touch 2g<2.1.1  soon to be 3.0>
> +tell me the benifits



Read through this thread buddy.. specially couple of starting pages.. you get all details.. cheers!


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

tanx i updated ipod to 3.0 & itunes but now whenever i connect ipod itunes says "applemobilehelper" has to be closed and i tunes hangs...pls help


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

sorry i meant applemobiledevicehelper and itunes crashes
i have vista sp2 & itunes 8.2


----------



## rollcage (Jul 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How is iphone 2G (with 3.0 software) at 12k at grey market in delhi?
how do you compare this with new one at 35k..


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

new one will work.... grey...not sure for how long... i personally advice dont spend amt arnd 12k on grey market products... go for nokia, samsung touch then...

@rohan_mhtr: i finally got a wifi conn for my jailbroken itouch... so i can find some downloads via cydia.... is that all or any other specific instructions.... any suggested downloads for it... can i have bluetooth  s/w having itouch 1G?

thanx,

Enjoy~!


----------



## rollcage (Jul 14, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

no dude.. only point was.. whatever body said when it was launched i wanted to buy it. now affter 2 years .. i am still yet buy an iphone so .. i thought why not buy it.. since i dont want to spend 35 grand on a phone per say.. damm stupid indian ceo of apple. gadha paaji.. he is making hardcore geeks to go away.. doesnt he know.. at less prices he can sell more. simple economy of scale. idiot ceo.. who is that guy any way? does anyone know the name of the person handling marketing and other things in india.

but u are right about that too.. i would rather buy a new, if not then i am thinking about Nokia e63 black @ 12.1k or Blackberry 8900 curve @ 22k, just have to decide in week. If i get an option i will ask a friend who can get it at discount.. but only nokia.


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ya prefer nokia only.... or go for iTouch 2G(updated to 3.0) and a normal cam phone...touch now has almost all features of iphone... just take out cam and phone and its touch... n its half priced... no idea abt ceo though apple believe in posing high prices... they have an ego that dont need to slash prices like nokia, sony erricson, samsung etc... their high priced product will still b in demand, they believe n thats working aswell so far...just think iphone was in such good sale despite having nokia 5800 with extra  features than iphone and some corrections from it aswell that time...

ps: iphone/iTouch has only good thing is thier touch screen quality...unmatched so far as i know.

Enjoy~!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is there any drag and drop software for iphone 3.0 OS  to transfer the songs and videos like ifunbox but it not support the 3.0 OS


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Google latitude to iphone WOW
*www.google.com/intl/en_us/latitude/intro.html


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok i gave up...restored my iTouch back to original firmware (jailed) one.... 
ofcourse wit 3.0

cudnt figure out proper use of jailbroken one

Enjoy~!


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi ppl having da same prob wid itouch 3.0 os & jailbroken...cydia crashes...i just downloaded it today...im a new user ...isnt there any other way by which i can add the apps i hv on my pc from torrent?


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

torrent....???

ur goin 2 face legal charges now....apps from torrent is illegal... u may get urself banned under article xyz... 

seriously speaking.... cant help u out wit piracy  here....against d rules....hope u understand.

Enjoy~!


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

sorry but only can u tell me if its possible or not cuz i dont have wifi...<nyways if u know its not neccisary to tell me on d forum...i hope u got my idea...; )   >
ny ways tanx


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I'm so proud... I replaced my iPhone 2G's battery wid the one I bought it online which is twice as powerful as the original...  now its working amazing... thought i bent the plastic case near the dock a little... still as I use the crystal casing which ensures that phone's in intact and don't have to bother even when you drop it off on the floor .... 
This is what I exactly followed... they are awesome www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlkKQoUlOQg  Congratulate me!


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@lovelyCliffHanger : can u tell me frm whr n how u bought it...coz i hv iphone whose battry drains out every 5-6hrs of normal use.... basically i carry my iphone,its cable n laptop everywhr...


@dipesh9thgrade : i dunt think so coz u hv 2 use itunes to install downloaded app file n itunes will try to authenticate where it wud fail.... dunno if thrs any other way out.

Enjoy~!


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dipesh9thgrade said:


> sorry but only can u tell me if its possible or not cuz i dont have wifi...<nyways if u know its not neccisary to tell me on d forum...i hope u got my idea...; )   >
> ny ways tanx



Ya its possible and its through itune.


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

some really nice & useful info, thx guys


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cydia often crahes due to memory leakage but if in your case if it's too often, I would suggest you to jailbreak again (you may also try out a few very good suggestions already made in this thread) cuz cydia is indispensable app to have. 

As for adding apps that you downloaded through torrents. Normally, these are DRM stripped pirated apps and there is a way but I would rather not help you cuz it's not fair to developers working their a$$ off and is against forum rules as well. However, if you still want to do the same, google is your friend. Also there is a possibility some idiot put it there just by ssh'ing into his phone and copying .app files so they might not work even if you do everything right.

BTW I updated my iphone to latest OS 3.0.1 (sms patch release) and then jailbroke again . Everything seems to work fine as of now. Battery life is so good ever since 3.0 came and phone seems to be getting charged up quicker than before. If battery is still an issue for you guys, I recommend:
1. Getting onto 3.0 bandwagon.
2. Get rid of backgrounder app as it seriously depleted battery like anything. iPhone is not ready have that app.
3. Do not install active wallpapers.
4. Make it a habit to plug your iphone to you car-charger everytime you get in. 

I have never been able to exhaust my phone's batteries and I use it heavily all day (stocks and ipod app). Of course playing NFS depletes battery entirely within an hour or two but I try to avoid that in office


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Ya its possible and its through itune.


How plsplsplspslsplsplspslplstell methrugh a message


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i think a downloaded torrent wont install....it will sync to itouch then will pop an error sayin itunes could not authnticate it....not sure abt though....

Enjoy~!


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeah it will!! If you patch you mobile installation file


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys need help. I download and restored my iPhone to 3.01 and now this absurd thing is happening. I am not able to install any application from itune. I am able to sync my music and photos but not apps. If i try to sync it try to install and then vanishes. My app stays in my pc only. This is 3rd time i tried to restore same problem


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> hi ppl having da same prob wid itouch 3.0 os & jailbroken...cydia crashes...i just downloaded it today...im a new user ...isnt there any other way by which i can add the apps i hv on my pc from torrent?





> Guys need help. I download and restored my iPhone to 3.01 and now this absurd thing is happening. I am not able to install any application from itune. I am able to sync my music and photos but not apps. If i try to sync it try to install and then vanishes. My app stays in my pc only. This is 3rd time i tried to restore same problem



@dipesh
Simple way... download iPhonePCSuite .. 
ya baby the damn good pc suite  .   *www.pandaapp.com/pcsuite/iphone/
Its awesome, you can do almost anything from PC. 
Installl any IPA or PXL app file to the iPhone! It supports 3.0.x! Go guys, use it...
I stopped using iTunes from long time, cuz for music I use dTunes.
One great advantage of this software(IPhone pc suite) is that you have a module where you can explore iphone as a hard disk device... I mean the File System.... No need WinScp or any such horse ****... Lemme know how u feel bout this!

@kaushik
Try the above. It will work.




> lovelyCliffHanger : can u tell me frm whr n how u bought it...coz i hv iphone whose battry drains out every 5-6hrs of normal use.... basically i carry my iphone,its cable n laptop everywhr...



@speedyguy:
Unfortunately, it was a one night show... I mean the battery still dies in 5 6 hrs with normal usage... I'm planning to get a 3G frm US(frm relatives). I'll dump this damn 2G. You know.. you should really be determined and carefull and professional when u want to change your iphone battery by yourself. See this
*video.gearlive.com/video/article/q407-replace-iphone-battery-tutorial/
You have videos also in there. I'm a lil' good with electronic stuff, so could handle the change of battery(requires case removal, too hard, and soldering ****). good luck. 
BTW, I got it on rediff shopping. search in there.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> @dipesh
> ...
> @kaushik
> Try the above. It will work.



Thanks dude. 
I have used it before but do not solve my problem. I want to use itune.

Anyways i got the solution. Install AppSync from cydia and done. It started working. I guess when you format your mobile and restores back some of your old jailbroken conf still stays in your mobile and creates problem.


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Thanks dude.
> I have used it before but do not solve my problem. I want to use itune.
> 
> Anyways i got the solution. Install AppSync from cydia and done. It started working. I guess when you format your mobile and restores back some of your old jailbroken conf still stays in your mobile and creates problem.



If you restore you will get back your apps and configs installed through installous, however for cydia apps u need to do aptbackup. For normal appstore app simple restore will enable itunes syncing. Appsync is only needed for cracked apps.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> If you restore you will get back your apps and configs installed through installous, however for cydia apps u need to do aptbackup. For normal appstore app simple restore will enable itunes syncing. Appsync is only needed for cracked apps.


ya i know that AppSync is for cracked app but the interesting part was this time appSync helped me to sync apps which are not cracked. Before using app sync i was able to sync crack app but not the uncracked one... funny i know but thats the reality


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wow thats a new one!! How did you manage that?  Did you restore and backup your phone or just updated the firmware? For my case on restore I was able to get all my data back and that includes data from apps downloaded from app store and those not downloaded from there 

Anyway this new update was stupid, just extra work for those who had jailbroken their phone, just the sms vulnerability was patched and I'm not sure it was even worth patching in India!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

LOL read post number #963.

Ya its just useless and bit more work for me
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
LOL read post number #963.

Ya its just useless and bit more work for me


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys sometimes iphone GPS works weird. My GPS location on my way to Dum Dum airport

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/5909/img0125.png


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

so what happened to your GPS location on way to Dum Dum airport? I'm really curious 
Anyway, I haven't faced any issues with mine yet. It's pretty much accurate and helps me out a lot. I was thrilled the first time I noticed the blue dot moving around my house as I moved inside my room and then again on which side of the road while driving I am on. I loved it.

Only issues I have is absence of street view and traffic options in India but that is more of a complain with Google than Apple. Traffic is a huge pain in NCR 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW guys you have to check this theme out. One of the coolest iNav mods eva....
*www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/22/installing-the-whitoken-theme-on-your-ipod-touch/
*macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16798316

It takes time to set up but is worth it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW guys you have to check this theme out. One of the coolest iNav mods eva....
*www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/22/installing-the-whitoken-theme-on-your-ipod-touch/
*macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16798316

It takes time to set up but is worth it.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> so what happened to your GPS location on way to Dum Dum airport? I'm really curious
> A...


Dude that's what i showed the screen shot. Suddenly it showed i was in the middle of Bay of Bengal... LOL
Anyways it started working fine after 10 mins  Lucky i took a screen shot. It rarely happens


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^Guys... no kidding.
GPS works on iPhone in India?  How? please tell me how?
I have a iPhone 2G unlocked broke/ Airtel and Wifi all the time... will GPS work for me.. plz help guys   any hack... app... for pete's sakes
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
traffic's a pain in the gonads in hyd


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i think it uses ur gprs connection from ur gsm service provider....

Enjoy~!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys i recently formated my pc to reinstall xp so obiously i had to reinstall itunes , the problem is i have more then 50 apps on my ipod touch 2g but if i try to install new one from itunes then all my data will be deleted including all apps , is there any other option to install new apps without deleting the installed ones .


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> ^^^Guys... no kidding.
> GPS works on iPhone in India?  How? please tell me how?
> I have a iPhone 2G unlocked broke/ Airtel and Wifi all the time... will GPS work for me.. plz help guys   any hack... app... for pete's sakes
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



iPhone 2G dont have a GPS hardware itself.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


speedyguy said:


> i think it uses ur gprs connection from ur gsm service provider....
> 
> Enjoy~!



Ya it uses that in iPhone 2G and so it actaully shows nearby place and not the exact perfect location. But 3G uses both the GPS satelite and the network connection. So its called A-GPS. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGPS


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Dude that's what i showed the screen shot. Suddenly it showed i was in the middle of Bay of Bengal... LOL
> Anyways it started working fine after 10 mins  Lucky i took a screen shot. It rarely happens



My apologies.... my stupid office policies blocks images on this forum  so I thought your post ended abruptly lol

As for the guy who formatted his pc, you need to set it up on your itunes and it will automatically transfer apps to your pc. you may then add new apps. Alternatively you can always ssh into you phone and copy the .app or .ipa onto your hard drive and them manually,


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> As for the guy who formatted his pc, you need to set it up on your itunes and it will automatically transfer apps to your pc. you may then add new apps. Alternatively you can always ssh into you phone and copy the .app or .ipa onto your hard drive and them manually,


No i tied with itunes , it says all my apps and data would be deleted and i dont have the ipa files with me .BTW i am jailbreaked on 2.2.1


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> No i tied with itunes , it says all my apps and data would be deleted and i dont have the ipa files with me .BTW i am jailbreaked on 2.2.1



Did you authorize your new system through your itunes account from itunes menu? I think that should work.

Me and my flatmate both use my PC to sync their iphones however strangely when my system crashed a couple of months back and I had to format, my iphone synced and his didn't (diff user a/c's). 

However, you may use iphone pc suite and backup all your data, then set up a new iphone on itunes and restore files from the backup created. You may as well simply ssh into your device using winscp to var/mobile/stash/applications and copy all apps to your system then drag drop those to your itunes applications tab.

P.S.: Google application directory location or just explore. I don't exactly remember where apps are stored.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> iPhone 2G dont have a GPS hardware itself.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


sad...saw it coming...
not GPS per se but the source of the GPS data in india.. I mean is internet enough for GPS info or we need any hook up with GPS provider... what do u guys do .. I mean.. if its just the internet then its like google maps right?  I wanna know the difference? plzz


----------



## Debojyoti Das (Sep 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have an iPod Touch 8 GB and I love it.


----------



## zboy123 (Sep 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

In an absence of GPS chip your device may not be able to pin point your location effectively and precisely as in an AGPS enabled device. However, it still is pretty good. 

Iphones use google maps technology and tries to get info from satellites through cellular network for triangulation also simultaneously getting feedbacks through data networks (internet). WiFi ccess points may be used to get the maps for your location if available. It's a coherent work. 

If your's is a jailbroken phone you may get xgps from cydia. However for true gps simply add a GPS receiver to your iphone. Many such car kits are available in market.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> In an absence of GPS chip your device may not be able to pin point your location effectively and precisely as in an AGPS enabled device. However, it still is pretty good.
> 
> I...



LOL. My friend iphone 2G gives a approx location which is 600Mts apart.. to the next mobile tower. He never uses it. but ya with GPS its very good to travel around unknown city. You feel you are never lost


----------



## zboy123 (Sep 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well I have never used iphone 2g's gps (I have a 3g), a friend of mine who has told me it's great. But then others tell me that their 5000 bucks nokia is better than my iphone  You never know with ppl


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Sep 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> In an absence of GPS chip your device may not be able to pin point your location effectively and precisely as in an AGPS enabled device. However, it still is pretty good.
> 
> Iphones use google maps technology and tries to get info from satellites through cellular network for triangulation also simultaneously getting feedbacks through data networks (internet). WiFi ccess points may be used to get the maps for your location if available. It's a coherent work.
> 
> If your's is a jailbroken phone you may get xgps from cydia. However for true gps simply add a GPS receiver to your iphone. Many such car kits are available in market.



I bloody hell care about my 2G... Cuz I'm dumping it and going for a 3G... 
What I'm really asking is whether you need to have a GPS provider.. or if I have the following I'll have perfect GPS ?

iPhone 3G
xGPS (using this already)
WiFi all the time .. most of the time... 
Airtel in Hyderabad...

So now will I be able to locate myself on google maps?  like a real time GPS or something?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> I bloody hell care about my 2G... Cuz I'm dumping it and going for a 3G...
> What I'm really asking is whether you need to have a GPS provider.. or if I have the following I'll have perfect GPS ?
> 
> iPhone 3G
> ...



U need nothing. U just buy the mobile. Put a sim with Internet connection and ready for GPS in 3G.
All the best


----------



## zboy123 (Sep 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



lovelyCliffHanger said:


> I bloody hell care about my 2G... Cuz I'm dumping it and going for a 3G...
> What I'm really asking is whether you need to have a GPS provider.. or if I have the following I'll have perfect GPS ?
> 
> iPhone 3G
> ...



hehe good choice 3g is better. I wish 3gs were launched here. Any info yet when it's coming to India?


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

no there is nothing like gps provider...!!!!! just get a gps enabled phone install google maps_( or any other maps software capable of using gps )_ and an unlimited data plan or wifi_( you will be downloading maps in realtime in google maps and in some other software u may not always need data connection for maps)_ then u r ready!!!!


stand on the roof top of ur house and enjoy seeing ur location on phone and see it change as u move..!!!!!


----------



## zboy123 (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anyone updated to 3.1? Does tethering work here in India now? I read somewhere that it's disabled for many guys?


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> Anyone updated to 3.1? Does tethering work here in India now? I read somewhere that it's disabled for many guys?



Ya it works! am posting this message over tethering. ALSO i have jail-broken just yesterday and everything is fine.


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Happy to come back to this thread,

Purchased 32GB white iphone 3GS from Singapore,software unlocked,afraid of upgrading to 3.1,satisfied wih 3.0.1.

3GS is just a 'Masterpiece',unbeatable at present!

Really faster than 3G,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01525.jpg  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01523r.jpg

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01531.jpg

Cautiously connected to my pc thro' itunes 9,disabled all Auto sync options,

Avoided any updates,

Slowly analysing the features....will Post more features soon....!


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wow.. congrats dude
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
how much did you paid


----------



## zboy123 (Sep 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I so wanna upgrade my 3g .... wish it comes here faster 
btw just a quick query guys - My understanding about locking of iphone 3g in India was that Airtel will unlock iphone after 1 year. At least thats what I was told by their rep.

However at *support.apple.com/kb/HT1937 this link now no longer has tick against airtel for officially selling unlocked iphones in India. Also, today I tried my roommate's sim from a soft unlocked iphone (bought in US) and it worked on my supposedly locked iphone (from Airtel). Does this mean mine was unlocked all way long? Or am I grasping things wrong?

I actually want to get mine unlocked (preferably officially) so I can switch to BSNL 3G. I really wanna experience that.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iphone given by airtel and voda are not network locked. thats the reason they charged so much


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just got an iPod Touch, lovin it!
Except for the crappy syncing!! Hate it


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 28, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ if you are talking about itune auto sync then you can stop it from itune itself


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi,

Quick reveiw of my 3GS!

*Apparently no difference with iphone 3G,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01555r.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01546r.jpg

*As a phone I had some problem with my iPhone 3G like a small delay in hearing voices while attending calls.This is not there in my 3GS!-Excellent voice clarity! (similar to 

blackberries & high-end Nokia phones),

*Camera is exceptionally good,video quality is acceptable,

*There is no major difference in applications,mails,browsing and chat with 3GS & 3G!except that it looks marginally quicker,

*Keyboard in both portrait and landscape modes; very helpful!

*Newer Apps like Compass-not much use to me,may be I can add "Metal Detector" application,

*Voice Over is really good,Zooming is another welcome application,wow!it zooms any application,(Accessibility settings is a new addition)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/hero-accessibility-20090909.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/accessibility-zoom-20090608.jpg

*Games: Something 3GS really makes its difference with 3G - NFS looks gr8,Dark Raider,Blue Skies coming 3GS specific and works amazingly well.I've not tried all games,but I have 

a good list: Flight Control,Modern Combat,Galactic gunner,Doom Surrection,Pocket Universe,Sims3,Rolando2,Adrenaline Golf and some more...
So,all game lovers will enjoy without any doubt!

*Maps & GPS - Looks good,I've not tried much,

*Skype and Yahoo Messenger:Good! Installed QuickOffice & PDF viewer,

*Music & Videos: Unmatching performance,similar to 3G,Headset has additional Volume controls'+' & '-'(newer 3GS),But I still use 'Sennheiser MM50" for better clarity,

*WiFi,Bluetooth are great as usual-A2DP works great with my Sony HBH DS970 and Motorola HS 20,

*Battery-Most important point in 3GS looks far far better than 3G,ofcourse with 3G disabled (sometimes with wifi on or 3G on phone becomes 'HOT' made me panicky but  after 

disabling 3G it is not there),Overall battery performance is better,comes for 1.5days to 2days with nominal usage (full -> drain),

*Looking seriously,I personally feel ugrading from 3G to 3GS is NOT required as such unless you feel gaming,camera,bit faster UI & battery matters you more!

*Unfortuantely no sign of release in India,I got it from Singapore (white iPhone 3GS,32GB) for 49K (which is very costly,but what to do?)(@the.kaushik,sorry bit late)

*Sucessfully configured Airtel Mobile Office! Happy with MobileMe sync(Thanks to Yash & Aryaush) and Accuweather app.

*Share ur views!


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice quick review.

If i ever change to 3Gs it will be only for gaming and compass  

Try using some push enabled IM like fring and see how the battery backup turns up.. With push enabled 3G almost dies in 3hrs


----------



## shikhersitoke (Oct 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey anyone tried jailbreaking and unlocking the iPhone 3G or 3GS bought from the US in India ?


----------



## zboy123 (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



shikhersitoke said:


> Hey anyone tried jailbreaking and unlocking the iPhone 3G or 3GS bought from the US in India ?



Yeah!! I have to do it every-time a new s/w update comes up for my flatmate 

btw Kaushik dude it seems you have jailbroken yourself to 3.1. I updated to 3.1 but haven't jailbroken mine yet. Reason: No window pawnage tool application by dev team. Now it sucks not to have macbook for another reason. I just don't wanna use any custom firmware rather a trusted one. Could you upload your's or point me to some which actually works? I understand posting such links won't be allowed on forum. Maybe an email or pvt msg?


----------



## hahahari (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I would love to buy an Iphone 3Gs... How to buy ... where to buy (Singapore, US etc) ... whats the price I would need to pay ... I am pretty much a noob when it comes to this ..


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



hahahari said:


> I would love to buy an Iphone 3Gs... How to buy ... where to buy (Singapore, US etc) ... whats the price I would need to pay ... I am pretty much a noob when it comes to this ..



*apple.com  click the STORE tab


----------



## hahahari (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> *apple.com  click the STORE tab



haha ... bro ... I am hoping some other version will be cheaper/btter or something...

I have looked it up and have seen that iPhone just aint worth it ... my N79 beats it hands down when it comes to connectivity and call features... What I need is a iPod Touch ... And its a helluva lot cheaper too...

I have an uncle in Sharjah ... do you think it will be cheaper to get it from there ???

The price as seen from Apple website is

US: $399
IN: 24,400 

thats for the 64 GB variant...

Let me know fellas... Also does it need to be jail broken for best use?? If so can I do it myself??


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



hahahari said:


> haha ... bro ... I am hoping some other version will be cheaper/btter or something...
> 
> I have looked it up and have seen that iPhone just aint worth it ... my N79 beats it hands down when it comes to connectivity and call features... What I need is a iPod Touch ... And its a helluva lot cheaper too...
> 
> ...


Dude no comparison in this thread please. We all here are mostly having geek background and we know what beats what. So please discuss iphone and touch related things only. Lots of thread are already there in digit forum still fighting.

Jailbreak will give you access to themes and some outstanding apps like backgrounder,SBsettings etc. It will give access to cracked apps again its ur personal call how u want to use it. Touch is really good if you dont want to spend for a mobile. Its a great music and gaming device but what you will miss is gps only.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


zboy123 said:


> Yeah!! I have to do it every-time a new s/w update comes up for my flatmate
> 
> btw Kaushik dude it seems you have jailbroken yourself to 3.1. I updated to 3.1 but haven't jailbroken mine yet. Reason: No window pawnage tool application by dev team. Now it sucks not to have macbook for another reason. I just don't wanna use any custom firmware rather a trusted one. Could you upload your's or point me to some which actually works? I understand posting such links won't be allowed on forum. Maybe an email or pvt msg?



Dude i dint saw ur request before.. missed it. i will upload the jailbroke ipsw tomorow.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi my phone is unlock and jailbreak in india and all network work flawless but in UK when i insert any simcard it shows No service ?(i know the last thing is same process which i have done  early.)is any suggestion different please from m bracket your words are welcome.


----------



## hahahari (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Dude no comparison in this thread please. We all here are mostly having geek background and we know what beats what. So please discuss iphone and touch related things only. Lots of thread are already there in digit forum still fighting.
> 
> Jailbreak will give you access to themes and some outstanding apps like backgrounder,SBsettings etc. It will give access to cracked apps again its ur personal call how u want to use it. Touch is really good if you dont want to spend for a mobile. Its a great music and gaming device but what you will miss is gps only.



So what you mean is Jailbreaking is risky but fruitfull. 

Also what about my query with respect to buying it from Sharjah where taxes are low or buying it here from Apple website?

-Hari


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



hahahari said:


> So what you mean is Jailbreaking is risky but fruitfull.
> 
> Also what about my query with respect to buying it from Sharjah where taxes are low or buying it here from Apple website?
> 
> -Hari



If you are buying an operator unlocked phone which usually cost more (One which you get in india from Airtel and Voda) is risk free. Try what ever you want and if something goes wrong you can restore with itune. But for locked phones there is aways risk of your baseband getting locked.You need to take extra measure. It can also be restored but its a matter of time and until unless someone comes for your help. Also the iPhone 2G is preety much very easy to unlock but i doubt you get it new anywhere now.

No idea about Sharjah
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


NIGHTMARE said:


> hi my phone is unlock and jailbreak in india and all network work flawless but in UK when i insert any simcard it shows No service ?(i know the last thing is same process which i have done  early.)is any suggestion different please from m bracket your words are welcome.



Might look foolish suggestion but still DID YOU TRIED searching available networks from your setting and see any network there? Try selecting one of them. Service not found comes when you are not connected to any network. I doubt it has something to do with unlocking


----------



## zboy123 (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Dude i dint saw ur request before.. missed it. i will upload the jailbroke ipsw tomorow.



Thanks a ton. I'll wait 



> Might look foolish suggestion but still DID YOU TRIED searching available networks from your setting and see any network there? Try selecting one of them. Service not found comes when you are not connected to any network. I doubt it has something to do with unlocking


Many people have faced this problem. Dev team moderators normally suggest to pop your sim in and out and try going in out of airplane mode. 

@hahahari As Kaushik suggests getting it from abroad is indeed risky if you are spending that much. I prefer to be on the safe side so got it from Airtel. Unless you have an international warranty never get anything from abroad. I have seen several of my friends grieving with laptops bought abroad cause once there is any issue with the device it'll cost you an arm and leg to get it repaired. As for ipod touch, I don't think it makes sense to carry an mp3 player that big along with a smartphone. It's just stupid. iPhone is all in one and is indeed worth it. But that's just my opinion.

Also, in my opinion iPhone is great but Apple iPhone just sucks. What I mean is Apple just closes the door of this otherwise great device. But once you jailbreak full potential of the device is revealed to you.

I have a 30fps video recorder, torrent client, VLC and mplayer, remote desktop app, awesome whitoken theme (google it) and more installed on my iPhone thanks to jailbreak. What I mean is whatever you get iphone or ipod touch, do jailbreak it. It's easy and very rewarding. My apologies for such a long rant.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				


Might look foolish suggestion but still DID YOU TRIED searching available networks from your setting and see any network there? Try selecting one of them. Service not found comes when you are not connected to any network. I doubt it has something to do with unlocking :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> i have done many of times but still problem is same ?the last option is jailbreak and unlock again.


----------



## zboy123 (Oct 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

kaushik dude still waiting for the upload  .... btw I noticed that for my 3.1(un-JB) battery drains faster than previous 3.0.1(JB). Seems odd as Apple suggests it should improve battery life.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


zboy123 said:


> kaushik dude still waiting for the upload  .... btw I noticed that for my 3.1(un-JB) battery drains faster than previous 3.0.1(JB). Seems odd as Apple suggests it should improve battery life.




Don't worry with the upload if not already done, turns out the race is on and by friday should be complete b/w ih8snow and geohot


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi,

The creator is back.

Thanks Kaushik, you kept this thread alive.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


the.kaushik said:


> iphone given by airtel and voda are not network locked. thats the reason they charged so much



They r network locked Kaushik Bhai.

I have tried it with MTNL SIM, but it failed to register.


----------



## zboy123 (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

but they were meant to be locked for a year only na? The Airtel rep who sold me told me then that they'll unlock it after a year. 

I wanna enjoy 3G@MTNL. Edge sucks bigtime. I still have a couple of months before I can get it unlocked. Did anyone here get it unlocked officially?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ohhh and welcome back Tanmay


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The creator is back.
> 
> ...


But then how vodafone sim works on my phone ?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
or may be its unlocked to airtel and voda only .. funny..


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

## GOOD NEWS ## 

For all iPhone 3G & 3GS lovers!

A powerful add-on battery is spotted,huge 3000mAh!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/1527_iphone_super_charger_1.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/1527_iphone_super_charger_3.jpg  


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/1527_iphone_super_charger_4.jpg


Link:   *www.usbfever.com/index_eproduct_view.php?products_id=1527

I'll try to buy & give u all a feedback,if anyone gets this,plz leave ur review!


----------



## zboy123 (Oct 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> I'll try to buy & give u all a feedback,if anyone gets this,plz leave ur review!



Do tell us if it helps as I always thought it's a hassle to carry a separate battery. Just make it a point to always plug in your iPhone into car charger every time you're driving. It helps a lot. I would be interested in your review as to how helpful this is. As a power user battery is always an issue. I am never able to use Push


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

One More Gr8 news for iPhone 3G/3GS lovers: "Photoshop for iPhone"

Adobe Systems on 9th Oct'09 introduced a new Photoshop app for iPhone users that lets them edit photos from both their phone and their online library on Photoshop.com. 

The app is free of charge and offers tools such as cropping, image rotation, color controls, and simple one-touch filter effects that can change the look and feel of shots all at once. It also features undo and redo controls so that if users make a mistake, or want to revert back to the original, it takes just a few taps.

 *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0627.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0632.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0639.png

Above all,this application is "TOALLY FREE"! (unfortunately not available in Indian Store yet,BUT,expected soon!)


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> Hi,
> 
> The creator is back.
> 
> ...


ya its locked 

total shti ... i never knew it.


----------



## oval_man (Oct 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Iphone 3GS won't come to India,Airtel & Vodafone are confused by the backlog of more than 20,000 iphone3g pieces,they can't return it also,heavy loss,they will never imagine another iphone investment?!

congrats dude@dhan-shh for your 3gs,

other guys,don't worry,we'll directly get iphone 4g???!!!!

         *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/iphone_ultra_4g_concept.jpg


         *i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/concept-iphone1.jpg


"Untouchability is a crime,so all must buy a 'Touch' phone"


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> Iphone 3GS won't come to India,Airtel & Vodafone are confused by the backlog of more than 20,000 iphone3g pieces,they can't return it also,heavy loss,they will never imagine another iphone investment?!
> 
> congrats dude@dhan-shh for your 3gs,
> 
> ...



LOL Iphone OS 2.7  Dude thats just photoshop


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				oval_man

"Untouchability is a crime said:
			
		

> Ha..Ha Ha!.........Then,I'll try 4GS!


----------



## ksundar (Oct 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iphone - as usual,with plenty of hype has more "idiotic" apps,

u can have a nice view:  *tech.msn.com/products/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=22105981


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ksundar said:


> iphone - as usual,with plenty of hype has more "idiotic" apps,
> 
> u can have a nice view:  *tech.msn.com/products/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=22105981



Thanks man. you made my day. I will download these for timepass


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys i have updated my iphone 3G from airtel to 3.1.2 and tethering stopped working. any clue?


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Happy News:

I got Maxpower extra power pack for my iphone 3gs,I bought it by online (around Rs.3100)

It has massive power of 5000mAh,works like charm,

Must have for all iphone power users,

U'll get some free mini power pack too:  U can see here:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01591r.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01588r.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC01576.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/imp-55-500-bundle-combine.jpg

Looks pretty useful stuff for 'iphone' maniacs!


----------



## zboy123 (Oct 21, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Guys i have updated my iphone 3G from airtel to 3.1.2 and tethering stopped working. any clue?



It works just fine for me. I'm also on 3.1.2 and posting this over tethering.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 31, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Came across this nice chart of comparison,

Mainly Droid and iphone 3GS

Happy to share:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone-droid-compared-2.jpg


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ cant read.. its tiny..


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I've corrected it,

I hope this may help!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys , i want to connect my ipod touch to my 2.1 speakers through the 3.5mm jack , is it possible . I have a local 3.5mm to R-L cable but it does not work , has anyone tried that before .


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



rohan_mhtr said:


> Hey guys , i want to connect my ipod touch to my 2.1 speakers through the 3.5mm jack , is it possible . I have a local 3.5mm to R-L cable but it does not work , has anyone tried that before .


Yes it does work,I used to have a local 3.5 mm cable before buying a Panasonic one.
I use it as via AUX in with my HIFI,car stereo and with my PC speakers too.So I'm very sure that it works.
BTW even the Tv out cable of my 5800 works with my iPod and even a LG portable player's 3.5 to AV cable is working fine with it.
So i think your cable is faulty.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> ^^^ cant read.. its tiny..



Visit an ophthalmologist . Relevant info. are clear.


----------



## zboy123 (Nov 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yes it does work,I used to have a local 3.5 mm cable before buying a Panasonic one.
> I use it as via AUX in with my HIFI,car stereo and with my PC speakers too.So I'm very sure that it works.
> BTW even the Tv out cable of my 5800 works with my iPod and even a LG portable player's 3.5 to AV cable is working fine with it.
> So i think your cable is faulty.



You can use your TV out? You don't get any errors like "This accessory is not made to work with iPhone/iPod"????? 

I got two TV out cables from Nehru place for 1000 bucks each and though the shop-owner claimed them to be authentic apple cables, they don't frigging work. Any suggestions where I may get working TV out cables in Gurgaon?

Also, Yes Rohan the 3.5 mm jack works fine with iPhone, I use them with my car stereo and HTS all the time. Maybe you're not setting up your system right or as the poster above me said cable's faulty?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> You can use your TV out? You don't get any errors like "This accessory is not made to work with iPhone/iPod"?????


Oops I mean I said,I use 5800's Tv out cable as Aux cable for my iPod. Not as TV out for iPod


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> ^^^ cant read.. its tiny..





dhan_shh said:


> I've corrected it,
> 
> I hope this may help!





amitabhishek said:


> Visit an ophthalmologist . Relevant info. are clear.





@amitabhishek
Looks like you need to go. You can see it because dhan_shh has corrected it. Thanks dhan_shh


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 4, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Chill dude...I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any help on jailbreaking OS 3.1.2(7D11)?

Blackrain does not work for me.


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

isnt this working *blog.iphone-dev.org/post/211802082/pwnage-pie

I have not tried. Its a couple of months now and have not jailbreak.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Nov 20, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> isnt this working *blog.iphone-dev.org/post/211802082/pwnage-pie
> 
> I have not tried. Its a couple of months now and have not jailbreak.



I have done it dude. For me it is essential as I want to break free from AirTel and I want to test the MTNL 3G. The net works awesome with MTNL 3G.

I am using the 3G Jadoo package. It seems economical too, 1 GB for Rs. 450/-


----------



## zboy123 (Nov 24, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*www.techtree.com/India/News/Jailbroken_iPhones_Stormed_with_New_Worm/551-107679-582.html

There have been other articles too about viruses for jailbroken iphones but this one steals your bank info. Please change your ssh root password using the article above.


----------



## krates (Nov 25, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Suggest some cool games for iphone and ipod touch..


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> I have done it dude. For me it is essential as I want to break free from AirTel and I want to test the MTNL 3G. The net works awesome with MTNL 3G.
> 
> I am using the 3G Jadoo package. It seems economical too, 1 GB for Rs. 450/-



It might be late and you might have already done but just to inform.. Yesterday i jailbroke and unlocked one of my friends iPhone 3G v3.1.2. I used blackra1n. its very easy and fast. Let me know if you need any help  Ya i saw your post that you tried blackra1n. Did you tried rc3? The rc1 dint worked for me also.


----------



## zboy123 (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> It might be late and you might have already done but just to inform.. Yesterday i jailbroke and unlocked one of my friends iPhone 3G v3.1.2. I used blackra1n. its very easy and fast. Let me know if you need any help  Ya i saw your post that you tried blackra1n. Did you tried rc3? The rc1 dint worked for me also.



I used blackra1n too and it was fastest jailbreak ever. However, I face a strange problem.... Installous doesn't work. Help!!


----------



## PraKs (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is there any safe jailbreaking soft ?

What are your chances of passwords (yahoo mail/gmail) sent to hackers if you use certain jailbreak software ?


----------



## Artemis (Nov 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I'm planning to buy an iPhone, but the i dont want to spend 30 grand on a phone, what is the cheapest way to get a phone?? jailbroken is fine for me, also procuring it from outside will be ok for me...getting the phone from usa for 200$ and jailbreaking it, is it possible?


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Artemis said:


> I'm planning to buy an iPhone, but the i dont want to spend 30 grand on a phone, what is the cheapest way to get a phone?? jailbroken is fine for me, also procuring it from outside will be ok for me...getting the phone from usa for 200$ and jailbreaking it, is it possible?



ya possible.also let us know how you are getting for 200$


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Artemis said:


> I'm planning to buy an iPhone, but the i dont want to spend 30 grand on a phone, what is the cheapest way to get a phone?? jailbroken is fine for me, also procuring it from outside will be ok for me...getting the phone from usa for 200$ and jailbreaking it, is it possible?



yes. it is possible and is a better way as it's better to get the phone for 9k and use it safely than spending 35k and face n00bs at Airtel/Vodafone for support issues.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 1, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> yes. it is possible and is a better way as it's better to get the phone for 9k and use it safely than spending 35k and face n00bs at Airtel/Vodafone for support issues.



what support issue man? I am more than happy with airtel service. My iphone screen came out a bit after it fell from my hand. I got a direct replacement from airtel. They changed it after 7months use. and i have a brand new iphone again.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

"However if you dont mind paying 400$ for the 8g iphone then I believe you can sign the contract and pay 200$ for the 8gb, then use it a month and cancel, they will charge you 200$ plus what minutes you used and ect, and you get to the keep the phone and everyone is happy."

This was on a forum, basically i get 3gs for 400$, also wanted to know that jailbreak is possible on that, right?

And could u confirm if it is true?


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 3, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Artemis said:


> "However if you dont mind paying 400$ for the 8g iphone then I believe you can sign the contract and pay 200$ for the 8gb, then use it a month and cancel, they will charge you 200$ plus what minutes you used and ect, and you get to the keep the phone and everyone is happy."
> 
> This was on a forum, basically i get 3gs for 400$, also wanted to know that jailbreak is possible on that, right?
> 
> And could u confirm if it is true?



I doubt. Can someone confirm?


----------



## dinesh72 (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I bought iPhone 3gs and using airtel sim. I want to have data plan with it. How do I get one. Basically I want internet working. Which is best plan for iphone.


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 8, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Enjoy this 'Romantic' alogrithm:


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Romance-iphoneFlowchart.jpg


----------



## akashprakash (Dec 10, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi i am using an iphone 3g. i am having problem connecting to the wifi even though it recognizes it, it doesnt connect to the internet. in my laptop i need to use a dialer to connect to the internet using wifi. plz tell me how i can connect to internet in my iphone.


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Dec 11, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Iphone Vs N97 mini..
  *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 12, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



akashprakash said:


> hi i am using an iphone 3g. i am having problem connecting to the wifi even though it recognizes it, it doesnt connect to the internet. in my laptop i need to use a dialer to connect to the internet using wifi. plz tell me how i can connect to internet in my iphone.



what inetrnet are you using.. that might help to answer your query.. Am bit confused with the question.


----------



## zboy123 (Dec 15, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dinesh: Airtel has a iphone data plan, find how you can get it activated for your phone.

@akash: I faced this problem initially while connecting through Airtel's beetel router, try upgrading the modem firmware.


----------



## PraKs (Dec 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is there any safe jailbreaking soft ?

What are your chances of passwords (yahoo mail/gmail) sent to hackers if you use certain jailbreak software ?


----------



## max_demon (Dec 18, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ change toor password from alpine and you are good to go

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/131/88153583.gif

i have made a short photo tutorial on my touch , check it


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 29, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Finally,I've successfully upgraded my iphone 3GS to OS 3.1.2,

Thanks to Geohot's Blackra1n!

Inititially when I upgraded,I got my SIM uncrecognized,then blacksn0w did it for me!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/updateproblem2b.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0123.png


Now,I got some interesting themes and wallpapers from winterboard!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0138.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0128.png

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0142.png

At last,Amazon's "kindle" and "photshop" are available for India

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0141.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0139.png

I've got so many useful apps,I'll try to share reviews slowly,

Guys,share your review too!

Long Live this thread!


----------



## PraKs (Dec 30, 2009)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@max_demon, Thank you

Will just changing password on terminal makes jail broken iPhone safe ?

People jailbreak using Blackra1n/blacksn0w  etc etc. I meant to say are these jailbreaking software safe ? Are there any hidden files which might send your yahoo/gmail passwords while using GPRS.


----------



## dreams (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

change the pwd for ssh thru terminal. ppl wil be able to intrude ur iphone or touch only thru it. so if u change, they wil hv nt be able to.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks dreams, Thats about securing iphone from outsiders.

I wanted to know once you execute softwares like Blackra1n/blacksn0w, will they install any spyware/keyloggers ? As Blackra1n/blacksn0w such softwares are made unofficially.

Pls clarify.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Finally,I've successfully upgraded my iphone 3GS to OS 3.1.2,
> 
> Thanks to Geohot's Blackra1n!
> 
> ...



Cool dude.. Nnjoy

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




max_demon said:


> ^^ change toor password from alpine and you are good to go
> 
> *img13.imageshack.us/img13/131/88153583.gif
> 
> i have made a short photo tutorial on my touch , check it



Awesome bro


----------



## pickster (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys.
i wanted to buy an ipod touch, specifically, the 32GB version.
and right now, i have the option of getting it from US.

but the problem is my uncle [ever noticed how it is everyone's *uncle* who is the one in US? ] will be leaving for India on the 16th, and there is an Apple event sometime after that date.
So, what are the chances of a revised version of the touch getting introduced?
and if it does, would i be eligible for an upgrade? (i know that apple sometimes gives its customers a free upgrade if a new product is introduced close enough to the date of purchasing)

or is it better to wait it out and buy from india?
here, it costs 18,400. (taken for apple's site)
while in the states, its $299 which is approx. 13,900.

thanks.


----------



## dreams (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



PraKs said:


> Thanks dreams, Thats about securing iphone from outsiders.
> 
> I wanted to know once you execute softwares like Blackra1n/blacksn0w, will they install any spyware/keyloggers ? As Blackra1n/blacksn0w such softwares are made unofficially.
> 
> Pls clarify.


Thts a gud thought. We have to believe them. I have also used Blackra1n to JB my touch. What I do is, turn SSH off always. And I do not save any personal stuff in my touch. So no worries.



pickster said:


> hey guys.
> i wanted to buy an ipod touch, specifically, the 32GB version.
> and right now, i have the option of getting it from US.
> 
> ...


I bought my iPT 8GB from Dubai for 11k. Not much diff in price, but atleast 1k discount and can rely on the retailer for originality.
AFAIK, just recently Apple upgraded the 32GB iPT in accordance to performance and I do not foresee anothr upgrade in the next 6 months.
Whatever the update they introduce, u r eligible for it. But thing is, once u JB and then do a upgrade, u need to JB again. And hackers need to program their JB accor to the new update. 
Apple does this, when they released 3.1, ppl JB it, immediately they covered the exploit and released the 3.1.2. So, as far as ppl JB, Apple will release their updates. And our job is to either stick to JB or go for the upgrade. One suggestion is, Apple doesnt introduce any much feature or difference in their update, so its gud to knw whether a JB is avail for that update and then upgrade.

Hope I am clear.


----------



## pickster (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> AFAIK, just recently Apple upgraded the 32GB iPT in accordance to performance and I do not foresee anothr upgrade in the next 6 months.
> Whatever the update they introduce, u r eligible for it. But thing is, once u JB and then do a upgrade, u need to JB again. And hackers need to program their JB accor to the new update.
> Hope I am clear.



Thanks for the reply.
I was actually talking about a hardware refresh. Because there is this big event coming up on 27th Jan. And they might introduce a new version of the iPod touch with maybe a camera or something. idk.
I'll feel really bad if i buy it and then 2 weeks later a new version comes out.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@the.kaushik,thanks for ur comment,

Now,I've purchased a BSNL 3G SIM in Chennai and enjoying a reasonably good speed of 3G in my iPhone 3GS!

Yesterday only,I've recharged 'Data Recharge' for Rs.716 (649+Tax) to get 2GB free usage with 30 days validity,

Speed is Good,at times 3G changes into E makes me annoying!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/bsnl-3g-chennai-simcard.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0159.png


Most important is "Tethereing", I could connect my iphone with my MacBook and getting a good speed,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0180.png

Now,I've even tested 'SpeedTest' for bsnl 3G,it looks good:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/speed_bsnl3G_06Jan10_6pm.jpg


.....More to come.......


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> hey guys.
> i wanted to buy an ipod touch, specifically, the 32GB version.
> and right now, i have the option of getting it from US.
> 
> ...


Even I got my iPod touch 2G 32GB from US for $395 last December,while it was selling for around 24K here,So I saved roughly 4K by getting it from US,You can buy a lot of cool accessories and a good set of earplugs for the money you save.
And regarding that Apple event,no iPod upgrades as of now,that is for sure.
So go ahead with your purchase and since iPod touch 3G is not available here and you'll get it cheaper there go for it eyes closed.


> [ever noticed how it is everyone's *uncle* who is the one in US? ]


In my case it was my aunt 

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




> I've got so many useful apps,I'll try to share reviews slowly,
> 
> Guys,share your review too!
> 
> Long Live this thread!


yeah sure even I was thinking of many useful apps suggestion,I've tried a lot of good ones in recent times,Will post them soon,
Also game content has improved a lot, many must try games, Will post that list too
until then here is an old post with some useful apps (Don't mind OT in that thread And some useless apps tooo )
Starting from _*here*_
those apps are just a tenth of my collection 
(lol was that me being apple fan boy?? My posts look funny while reading them now )


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ohhh **** nooo all my effort was in vain due to all these bugs that have crept in after site modification,it just asks me to login infinite times WTF,everything i've been typing about apps for the last half an hour was gone in a jiffy when I pressed Submit reply!!!!!! I was greeted with that infinite login procedure again.
Someother day guys sorry


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey...
i will be getting my ipod Touch 3G 64gb in about a 15 days or so..
i just had a few queries...

since we all knw that the indian app store sucks,can we download apps from the USA app store..??

also i can i buy paid apps from the USA app store here in mumbai with a indian credit card??


if so then how??
bcz frankly the paid apps are WAy better then the free ones..

also since my ipod is coming from Canada,will there be any compatibility issue with my computer ??

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Even I got my iPod touch 2G 32GB from US for $395 last December,while it was selling for around 24K here,So I saved roughly 4K by getting it from US,You can buy a lot of cool accessories and a good set of earplugs for the money you save.
> And regarding that Apple event,no iPod upgrades as of now,that is for sure.
> So go ahead with your purchase and since iPod touch 3G is not available here and you'll get it cheaper there go for it eyes closed.
> In my case it was my aunt
> ...





dude one question...
hw did ur aunt manage get into india??
bcz i have heard that ur ipod touch can be frisked away by the custom officials..

i mean is dis true..??

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




sriharsha_madineni said:


> Even I got my iPod touch 2G 32GB from US for $395 last December,while it was selling for around 24K here,So I saved roughly 4K by getting it from US,You can buy a lot of cool accessories and a good set of earplugs for the money you save.
> And regarding that Apple event,no iPod upgrades as of now,that is for sure.
> So go ahead with your purchase and since iPod touch 3G is not available here and you'll get it cheaper there go for it eyes closed.
> In my case it was my aunt
> ...





dude one question...
hw did ur aunt manage get into india??
bcz i have heard that ur ipod touch can be frisked away by the custom officials..

i mean is dis true..??

---------- Post added 07-01-2010 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 06-01-2010 at 11:44 PM ----------




dhan_shh said:


> @the.kaushik,thanks for ur comment,
> 
> Now,I've purchased a BSNL 3G SIM in Chennai and enjoying a reasonably good speed of 3G in my iPhone 3GS!
> 
> ...




first of all..
hw the helll did u get a Iphone 3GS in India???
its not available,is it??


or did u get it from The USA..
but then hw did u get rid of the contract...
 

and then...
u got a download speed of 1mbps on ur mobile.
i dont even get 1/10th dat on my comp..


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

also why the hell are 3 of my posts coming in the same post itself????


----------



## dreams (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ If you start a new post next to your earlier ones, the forum will automerge it.


> hey...
> i will be getting my ipod Touch 3G 64gb in about a 15 days or so..
> i just had a few queries...
> 
> ...


You can buy from App store USA by using a valid CC of that country. You cant use your indian CC with that store. In order to register, you need to provide the CC details and once done, 25$ dollars will be debited automatically. This is for verification and the money will be credited back automatically.
Once validated, then you can remove the CC details. You dunno, when our CC gets credited.
I did the same. Initially was using the App store, but now resorted to Rock and Cydia.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> hw did ur aunt manage get into india??
> bcz i have heard that ur ipod touch can be frisked away by the custom officials..
> 
> i mean is dis true..??


Even I had the same doubt,I thought she would be getting it as a used one,say remove the packaging and get it as if it's her used one. But guess what even the seal was not opened, She said she had it in her Hand bag and they didn't even ask her,I didn't go into details since I literally snatched her bag  and was busy opening the package, connecting it to itunes immediately  and was drooling over it.
May be I'm lucky to escape from customs I guess 

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




> first of all..
> hw the helll did u get a Iphone 3GS in India???
> its not available,is it??


Go back a few pages and read!!!!!!!!!!!
I think he got it from singapore for 49K :eeksign:I guess
Lucky dude


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> ^^ If you start a new post next to your earlier ones, the forum will automerge it.
> 
> You can buy from App store USA by using a valid CC of that country. You cant use your indian CC with that store. In order to register, you need to provide the CC details and once done, 25$ dollars will be debited automatically. This is for verification and the money will be credited back automatically.
> Once validated, then you can remove the CC details. You dunno, when our CC gets credited.
> I did the same. Initially was using the App store, but now resorted to Rock and Cydia.





so by this u mean i need to have a USA credit card and ntn else..
btw hw did u manage to use to app store???

also doesnt Cydia offer only some free apps unlike the plethora of paid apps
on the app store??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> so by this u mean i need to have a USA credit card and ntn else..
> btw hw did u manage to use to app store???


There are workarounds and infact you can get an appstore account even without a credit card 
I don't know if it works now,I remember that you can create a free account using a itunes redemption card or something,mine was created like that,but don't remember it since it was almost an year back


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> There are workarounds and infact you can get an appstore account even without a credit card
> I don't know if it works now,I remember that you can create a free account using a itunes redemption card or something,mine was created like that,but don't remember it since it was almost an year back





i knw abt dat...
but my concern is abt the paid apps bcz dat is the feature for which i am buying the ipod touch...!


so neone whose bought paid apps in india just enlighten me as to just hw u did dat...


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My tethering with MacBook looks impressive,

Thanks to iPhone and BSNL!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot2010-01-07at93054AM.png


----------



## dreams (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> so by this u mean i need to have a USA credit card and ntn else..
> btw hw did u manage to use to app store???
> 
> also doesnt Cydia offer only some free apps unlike the plethora of paid apps
> on the app store??


Your are right!!! U juz need a US CC for juz verification and once done, you can remove it from ur account. I initially used the Indian App Store, since my latest model was not in the list of JB. Then Blackra1n came and changed eveythn. Now resorting to all full apps and gamez, not from App store but from the clouds of internet. 

Yes, Cydia and Rock offer third party apps which are not avail in app store and mostly rejected by the great Apple.


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Your are right!!! U juz need a US CC for juz verification and once done, you can remove it from ur account. I initially used the Indian App Store, since my latest model was not in the list of JB. Then Blackra1n came and changed eveythn. Now resorting to all full apps and gamez, not from App store but from the clouds of internet.
> 
> Yes, Cydia and Rock offer third party apps which are not avail in app store and mostly rejected by the great Apple.





can u please elaborate more on this jailbreaking thing??
wat if smthing goes wrong can i come back to the default software since apple says jailbreaking voids warranty...??


can i still download Apps from the app store??

also where are these cydia and rock apps available...??
are they any good??
i mean i want loads of awesome games like the ones found on the app store (paid ones)..


----------



## dreams (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes, JB voids warranty. But there is always the restore option available in iTunes which will make your iPT back to manufacturer defaults. Once done, your warranty returns to u 

Before JB, you must know the firmware version, once known, you can download the official firmware and keep it in a safe place whenever you wanna perform a restore. Mind you, whatever the apps, videos, music and settings you have made, wil vanish once u do a restore.

After JB too, you can d/l apps from apps store. None of ur device settings are changed, so apple doesnt know whether u hv JB'ed or not. Also, u own ur device and u can do watever u want wit it.

Cydia and Rock are available with Blackra1n. Once you JB using Blackra1n, you can then launch the blackra1n app and install cydia and rock. Both are similar, widely used is Cydia. They both are good in their own terms. You get ample resource of appz, games, themes you can play with which is not available in App store.


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Yes, JB voids warranty. But there is always the restore option available in iTunes which will make your iPT back to manufacturer defaults. Once done, your warranty returns to u
> 
> Before JB, you must know the firmware version, once known, you can download the official firmware and keep it in a safe place whenever you wanna perform a restore. Mind you, whatever the apps, videos, music and settings you have made, wil vanish once u do a restore.
> 
> ...





so u mean i can download games from all P2P nd play...??
WOW...!!
JB is way worth it...!
plus i can always check out free apps from the USA app store as now no credit card details are required...!!

btw i didnt get u wen u said dat u have to download and keep the firmaware in a safe place..
wat exactly do u mean by dat??

also..
wen iphone OS 4.0 comes..
can i update my iPT??


----------



## mithunlegend (Jan 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi,
My name is Mithun.K,i am living in india. I am going to buy an Apple iphone 3GS from dubai next week.my queries are will the phone work here in india?do i have to use only the bsnl as it provies 3g network?
please advice...

thank u...


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



mithunlegend said:


> Hi,
> My name is Mithun.K,i am living in india. I am going to buy an Apple iphone 3GS from dubai next week.my queries are will the phone work here in india?do i have to use only the bsnl as it provies 3g network?
> please advice...
> 
> thank u...



You need to hack the phone to make it work for any network except AT&T. Once you buy we can help you to do so.. 3GS is really good. One of my friend tool from USA without contact. Its damn faster then my iphone 3G. Cheers!

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




dhan_shh said:


> My tethering with MacBook looks impressive,
> 
> Thanks to iPhone and BSNL!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Screenshot2010-01-07at93054AM.png



Shouldnt it be 2MBps.. ????


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is there anyway to JB iPT without tethering it??

bcz blackra1n is tethered JB and whenever i restart my iPT i will have to connect it to the PC, right??


also how long can i keep the iPT without Restarting it??


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yesterday, I helped my friend setup iPod touch. After exploring it completely, couldn't resist temptation and purchased 32gb one today
 liked audio quality of this new gen touch. It's flat and clean. Got the firmware 3.1.2 by default. Any suggestions in making the experience better?


----------



## dreams (Jan 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> plus i can always check out free apps from the USA app store as now no credit card details are required...!!
> 
> btw i didnt get u wen u said dat u have to download and keep the firmaware in a safe place..
> wat exactly do u mean by dat??
> ...


I am not sure when you say no cc id required for USA app store. When you register for USA app store, it needs a cc in order to verify your account. You have to provide it. Once the verification is completed, then you can remove the CC details from it, if you wish to do so.

You can download the firmware which is already existin in ur iPT as well as the latest one. If you wish to restore ur iPT you can use the saved firmware to bring ur iPT back to factory defaults. This way, ur not void of warranty.

If a new firmware is released, it should be compatible with iPT too.


sachitgul said:


> is there anyway to JB iPT without tethering it??
> 
> bcz blackra1n is tethered JB and whenever i restart my iPT i will have to connect it to the PC, right??
> 
> ...


Tethered JB is only for the new iPT released after a huge price cut. Yet to get a untethered JB for the new ones. The team is workin on and it should be released soon. 

You can keep the iPT without restart as many days as u can. It doesnt affect its performance or functionality. Its now 2+ months since I have restarted my iPT 


desiibond said:


> Yesterday, I helped my friend setup iPod touch. After exploring it completely, couldn't resist temptation and purchased 32gb one today
> liked audio quality of this new gen touch. It's flat and clean. Got the firmware 3.1.2 by default. Any suggestions in making the experience better?



Welcome to iPT desii. I personally agree iPT is way too great when it comes to touch experience. I personally own HTC Touch and its touch screen sucks big time. You have done a gud job in purchasing a 32GB model and a bad decision in buying the iPT. You should have bought the iPhone instead 

In order to get better experience, JB it and make use of the themes and fonts. As well as you can get loads of new goodies only after you JB. Experience it.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Thanks dude. I already have 5800XM and since iphone 3GS 32Gb will cost above 36k when released, went for this one 

and yes, I will have to JB this one. I hate the boring black wallpaper


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> I am not sure when you say no cc id required for USA app store. When you register for USA app store, it needs a cc in order to verify your account. You have to provide it. Once the verification is completed, then you can remove the CC details from it, if you wish to do so.
> 
> You can download the firmware which is already existin in ur iPT as well as the latest one. If you wish to restore ur iPT you can use the saved firmware to bring ur iPT back to factory defaults. This way, ur not void of warranty.
> 
> ...




hw do i download my firmware from the iPT..
also hw would the restoration be done..??
i thought restoration for a JB iPT was just like press a button on itunes and its back to factory settings..
am i wrong here??

and does dat delete all my iPT data..???

and this is how u get a USA App store account..
*www.fonearena.com/blog/2009/03/07/...and-download-items-from-the-us-app-store.html


----------



## dreams (Jan 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ You can download all version of firmware for iPhone and iPT from below,

*www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/

Once you download and save the firmware and when you want to restore, open iTunes, connect ur iPT and once detected, click on it, then click ctrl + restore button in iTunes and it wil prov u the browser window to select the firmware. Once selected, the restore process goes on. Yes, you will lose all data, apps and games. If u have done JB, it wil also be gone. Once completed, ur iPT will be as new as u hv purchased with warranty.

Fishy thou in getting USA app store account. Havent tried it yet.

@desii
Yes, the first thing ppl do after JB is change the wallpaper. Or may be, ppl resort to JB to juz change the wallpaper. (Like I did, Initially)


----------



## dinesh72 (Jan 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



mithunlegend said:


> Hi,
> My name is Mithun.K,i am living in india. I am going to buy an Apple iphone 3GS from dubai next week.my queries are will the phone work here in india?do i have to use only the bsnl as it provies 3g network?
> please advice...
> 
> thank u...



Hello Mithun
Last November I bought iPhone 3gs 32GB from Dubai. It is factory unlocked (3.1.2 7D11) and working in India with any SIM. You may be knowing that iPhone with Etisalat is locked with their network but from Du it is unlocked. The price was 2950 DHS. I bought it from Du for 3300 DHS as it was with talk time offer. If you get it for 2950 Dhs, would be a good deal! iPhone was out of stock in November. Good Luck!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

God. This safari mobile is amazing. Fast & furious.


----------



## dreams (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Even the PC version is blazing fast. v4


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Even the PC version is blazing fast. v4



Most of sites here are optimized for ie and so it is my primary browser at work and at home using linux


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> Yesterday, I helped my friend setup iPod touch. After exploring it completely, couldn't resist temptation and purchased 32gb one today
> liked audio quality of this new gen touch. It's flat and clean. Got the firmware 3.1.2 by default. Any suggestions in making the experience better?


Anna Same Pinch(32gig touch) same pinch(Rokr E6) same pinch(5800XM) 



> Any suggestions in making the experience better?


Loads of them coming soon

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




> Fishy thou in getting USA app store account. Havent tried it yet.


You don't need a CC if you are redeeming itunes gift cards too, I created one with no CC


----------



## dreams (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ gud.
Jan 27th, @ Apple Event, iPhone OS 4.0 is getting released. Fingers crossed. But, wil take some time to upgrade, since we cannt expect a JB for it.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^no worries for me. Will get the legitimate one


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Invitaion for all Digitians!!??

For Jan27 event:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/apple-invite-27jan-480x325.jpg


Beautiful iSlate?!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/islate-concept-480x360.jpg

More for iphone too: 4.0 update?!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I hope that a tablet from apple will take the focus from shitty netbooks to quality laptops/tablets.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^
Offtopic:What's gotten into you dude? You shifted to Linux, buying an iPhone, supporting Apple....There was a time when you used to mock Apple fanboys lol.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Offtopic:What's gotten into you dude? You shifted to Linux, buying an iPhone, supporting Apple....There was a time when you used to mock Apple fanboys lol.



Hehe. I still go after apple fanboys who go gaga over products like iPhone 3g but I do support products like iPhone 3gs, iPod touch, MacBook pro 13.
And I got iPod touch not iPhone and I had recommended it many times earlier.
Coming to Linux, just wanted to go for it aftr seeing ubuntu 9.10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^
Yeah, Ubuntu Karmic Koala is a really good OS. I'm also dual booting it with Windows 7.

Coming back to topic, is iPhone 4G going to come out this year? I'm gonna skip 3G S so I'm kinda impatient for 4G.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

And regarding the tablet, If apple tablet clicks everyone will start concentrate onbetter h/w design and better quality notebooks and this would mean that atom will lose it's shone as it won't be able to drive the eye candy and bling that will be offered.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Yeah, Ubuntu Karmic Koala is a really good OS. I'm also dual booting it with Windows 7.
> 
> Coming back to topic, is iPhone 4G going to come out this year? I'm gonna skip 3G S so I'm kinda impatient for 4G.



That should be in may/June if I am right. I think AMOLED and unibody will come to iPhone/ipt


----------



## PraKs (Jan 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

We dont even have proper 3G whats up with 4G then


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> ^^ gud.
> Jan 27th, @ Apple Event, iPhone OS 4.0 is getting released. Fingers crossed. But, wil take some time to upgrade, since we cannt expect a JB for it.



  


WTF!!
isn't dat just a rumor???

i mean next week i was going to buy my iPod Touch !!
now i am having second thoughts..
shuld i wait for the 4.0 OS to come?

since i have to pay some money to upgrade it and u said i cant use Indian Credit cards...

also why isnt iPT OS 4.0 not gng to be JB-able??


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 21, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> WTF!!
> isn't dat just a rumor???
> 
> i mean next week i was going to buy my iPod Touch !!
> ...


he means JB after some time and not as soon as released


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 21, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> WTF!!
> isn't dat just a rumor???
> 
> i mean next week i was going to buy my iPod Touch !!
> ...


Not sure if its true, but I remember somewhere saying that iPhoneOS 4.0 is only for iPhones and not iTouches.


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 21, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



infra_red_dude said:


> Not sure if its true, but I remember somewhere saying that iPhoneOS 4.0 is only for iPhones and not iTouches.




if it is released for the iPhone then it will surely come for the iPT..
since they run on the same hardware..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> if it is released for the iPhone then it will surely come for the iPT..
> since they run on the same hardware..


Not necessarily true. Each device has a deviceID which can be blacklisted in the firmware. Unless you hack the firmware there is no legal/clean way to get it running on unsupported devices.

In fact, BGR goes even further in saying that its only for iPhone 3G and 3GS: *www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/19...tailed-also-apple-calling-tablet-the-itablet/

*www.maclife.com/article/news/iphone_os_40_features_detailed

Will have to wait and watch till the actual thing comes out.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

After selling off my iPhone I don't feel all that comfortable with any other phone I've used so far. I'm thinking about going back to iPhone. Will iPhone come officially to India? If not than I think I need to get it from other sources. Should I wait or just go ahead and get myself one of those beauties? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> After selling off my iPhone I don't feel all that comfortable with any other phone I've used so far. I'm thinking about going back to iPhone. Will iPhone come officially to India? If not than I think I need to get it from other sources. Should I wait or just go ahead and get myself one of those beauties? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



are you asking for iphone or iphone 3gs?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

3G S. Sorry, forgot to mention


----------



## dreams (Jan 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Clarify me!! Isnt 3G S available in India till date? If available, how much is it?

Edit: Got info from Google that it is not released yet.

Gud news: I am a proud owner of iPhone 3GS 16GB bought from Malaysia day before.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yes. it's not availble in India officially and I heard that it costs around 40k-45k in grey market.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just got my iPhone 3G S 32GB for 38k.


----------



## dreams (Jan 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ from whr??


----------



## dreams (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone OS 3.1.3 released. With this all exploits which made JB possible was blocked. Esp the exploit used by Geohot(blackra1n)

No major changes, juz bug fixes.

Battery, 3rd party apps launch, etc.

Any1 tried?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> ^^ from whr??


Well I know a dealer here who imports and unlocks Australian version of the iPhone 3G S. All the iPhones are designed in California and assembled in China. So, I went ahead with the cheaper Australian version. After all it's the same thing with the same awesome build quality, it's just that the Australian charger is a tad too big. I can live with it  One more problem is that all the Australian iPhones are week 40+ builds which means they need a tethered jailbreak for now. Mine itself is week 41.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think it's the time to add 'iPad' in the title of this thread.


----------



## dreams (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Well I know a dealer here who imports and unlocks Australian version of the iPhone 3G S. All the iPhones are designed in California and assembled in China. So, I went ahead with the cheaper Australian version. After all it's the same thing with the same awesome build quality, it's just that the Australian charger is a tad too big. I can live with it  One more problem is that all the Australian iPhones are week 40+ builds which means they need a tethered jailbreak for now. Mine itself is week 41.


So u bought one, unlocked and tethered JB done?

Luckily I got mine from KL. Rumours are here, stating iPhone 3GS will be available in India from August and would cost 32000.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Actually the dealer has some relative in Australia who buys and unlocks iPhones and ships them here. It was already Jailbroken and unlocked when I got it. But later I restored and updated it to 3.1.2 and then Jailbroke it myself with Blackra1n. What about yours?
As for the availability of 3G S in India, by the time it comes here 4G(or whatever the next-gen iPhone is called) will be out. Either way, we've got the latest and the greatest.


----------



## dreams (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok, Actually I am hesitant in Jb. As it is (un)tethered, I am afraid. Also learnt, wifi doesnt function properly after Jb, and issues wit battery drain..is it so? Hw do u term ur experience b4/after Jb.

And tru, we own the greatest and latest iphone. Feelin proud!!!!!!


----------



## PraKs (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Sunny1211993

How much did you pay ? Can you ask that dealer price of 3G 8GB Black ?


----------



## dreams (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ he paid


Sunny1211993 said:


> Just got my iPhone 3G S 32GB for 38k.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Ok, Actually I am hesitant in Jb. As it is (un)tethered, I am afraid. Also learnt, wifi doesnt function properly after Jb, and issues wit battery drain..is it so? Hw do u term ur experience b4/after Jb.
> 
> And tru, we own the greatest and latest iphone. Feelin proud!!!!!!


You bought yours from Malaysia right? I suppose you need to unlock it before you can use it in India. For that you need to jailbreak it.



PraKs said:


> @Sunny1211993
> 
> How much did you pay ? Can you ask that dealer price of 3G 8GB Black ?


As Dreams quoted 38k. 3G is officially available from AirTel and Vodafone at 27-28K. Are you asking for the grey market price?


----------



## dreams (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> You bought yours from Malaysia right? I suppose you need to unlock it before you can use it in India. For that you need to jailbreak it.


True but I bought the unlocked version buddy. Without contract. And I am currently using it with my Airtel. I believe u r also from Delhi..Am I right? Have u opted for any data plan from ur service provider?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

That's great! I could not find the unlocked version around here and on ebay it was like 45k and I had read some reviews where people said that they just unlock the iPhones with BlackSn0w and sell them as Factory Unlocked. So, I went ahead with the Australian version. It's all the same with just a bulky charger LOL. I just need tethered J/B for the time being. Do you have the US version?
I have AirTel Mobile Office. No data plan. I was thinking about getting MTNL 3G but their customer service is so pathetic! I'll wait till AirTel launches 3G.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ How much did u paid?

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------

Hey Sunny offline question.. Any clue what happened to the QA section. I am missing the apple thread bro. Its very hard to find a mod in digit Jungle


----------



## dreams (Feb 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ he paid 38K buddy.

@Sunny
I believe iPhone does use the internet often and AirTel MO will not be sufficient for it. Meaning, the charges would be high. I am thinkin of getting the data plan, which has 500MB free of r12 months and 30p/50kb later.

Also waiting for 3G from AirTel.

BTW, today I am gonna JB. 

Til now you havent answered my othr qn, hw do u rate iPhone after/b4 JB. Please do. Will decide on ur experience whether to or not to Jb.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Hey Sunny offline question.. Any clue what happened to the QA section. I am missing the apple thread bro. Its very hard to find a mod in digit Jungle


The QnA section has been changed to 'read only'. Believe me buddy, that was my favourite thread. I'm thinking about creating a new thread for all the Apple discussions. We can keep track of all iPhone, iPod Touch and Mac users over there. What say?




dreams said:


> @Sunny
> I believe iPhone does use the internet often and AirTel MO will not be sufficient for it. Meaning, the charges would be high. I am thinkin of getting the data plan, which has 500MB free of r12 months and 30p/50kb later.
> 
> Also waiting for 3G from AirTel.
> ...



Yeah, I'm gonna give AirTel CC a call today and ask about their data plans. Have you considered MTNL 3G? I have but their Customer Service is downright pathetic.
Jailbreaking is always fun. To be honest I haven't bought even a single app from the App store yet. I'm gonna try 'em all out and buy the best of them when iPad comes out. I think you should give it a shot. Just check you iPhone's serial number first. The third digit shows the manufacturing year and the following two digits show the week number. If the week number is 40 or above then you'll need blackra1n to jailbreak as they have fixed bootrom and you need to tether everytime you reboot your phone. If it's before week 40 then redsn0w or pwnage tool would do the job.


----------



## dreams (Feb 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

As you may see my siggie, I already have a iPT which was JB with blackra1n. I should admit, I knew some basics abt Jb and its stuff. Cos, I have modded my iPT to the fullest. Right from changing theme, fonts, display words et all.

Mine is 2009 manufactured and falls in the 47th week. Tethering makes me scared, cos, my iPT is also the same which falls in MC category. No un-tethered till now.

I have d/l some of the imp apps from Apple in iPhone(Ofcourse free ones). But in iPT, I have all those games and apps(From cydia/rock and obviously the pir@te world). 

So, I assume, after u Jb with blackra1n, no significant issues in usage. Can u confirm?

I do not think of changing the number right now, cos, I will be re-locating soon to my homeland Chennai. Once done, will see if AirTel or Aircel has 3G or will go for BSNL 3G.

BSNL back in Chennai is gud, and all techies working there(Shockingly all techies there are 50+).

UPDATE: Jbn successfully. Yet to install Cydia and Rock. This weekend will be dedicated for exploring 3GS and its potentiality.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Does iTunes fail to recognise unlocked iphones? Mine failed to register with itunes with the following message:

The SIM card inserted in this iPhone does not appear to be supported.

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^
Yeah, that's the case with locked iPhones running unsupported SIMs. Unlock your iPhone and it'll be all back to normal with iTunes.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> The QnA section has been changed to 'read only'. Believe me buddy, that was my favourite thread. I'm thinking about creating a new thread for all the Apple discussions. We can keep track of all iPhone, iPod Touch and Mac users over there. What say?



That should be great but was thinking if some how  we can make that thread open. It has so much data and people are subscribed to it also. I don't know any mod here. The one i know has problem with me so i wont expect anything from him.. Any one you know and can ask?

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

@Dreams

Cool man. Welcome to the wonderland of JB. Do try some themes. And as you have 3GS so NO THEME is resource hungry for it. Its a great device. There wont be any issue. Just take a chill pill and njoy.

Something to start with, The one which i cannot stay without.
ProSwitcher
winterboard
fontswap
mim
SB settings 

So update us


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> The QnA section has been changed to 'read only'. Believe me buddy, that was my favourite thread. I'm thinking about creating a new thread for all the Apple discussions. We can keep track of all iPhone, iPod Touch and Mac users over there. What say?


That thread was reported 10 times by me so that the moderators can shift it. But nothing happened. :/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Let's create a new one then. Why don't you do it ico?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> Yeah, that's the case with locked iPhones running unsupported SIMs. Unlock your iPhone and it'll be all back to normal with iTunes.



My iphone is unlocked via BlackRa1n. This problem just popped up 

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

I think this has been done by Apple to prevent unlocking.


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i just got my iPod Touch 3G a week ago..
and yesterday i noticed that my firmware is 3.1.1 (7C145) and not 3.1.2..

so i downloaded 3.1.2 but when i try to update (by pressing shift + update) it refuses to update..


so what is the diff between 3.1.1 and 3.1.2..
can 3.1.1 be jailbroken by blackra1n??

also should i try restoring by 3.1.2??
is that safe??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> My iphone is unlocked via BlackRa1n. This problem just popped up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> I think this has been done by Apple to prevent unlocking.


Blackra1n does not unlock an iPhone. So, i suppose your iPhone is still locked.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




sachitgul said:


> i just got my iPod Touch 3G a week ago..
> and yesterday i noticed that my firmware is 3.1.1 (7C145) and not 3.1.2..
> 
> so i downloaded 3.1.2 but when i try to update (by pressing shift + update) it refuses to update..
> ...


I'd suggest you to update your iPod Touch to 3.1.2 and Jailbreak it using Blackra1n. Yes, Blackra1n can jailbreak 3.1.2 iPhone/iPod Touch. Do not update to 3.1.3 as it can't be jailbroken yet. 
Download 3.1.2 for your iPod touch from this site. 
*www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/

Open iTunes, navigate to your iPod Touch, press Alt+Shift and click on restore button and selected the downloaded file. You iPod will be updated to 3.1.2. Then jailbreak it using blackra1n.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Is untethered JB available for iPod touch 3G??????


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Blackra1n does not unlock an iPhone. So, i suppose your iPhone is still locked.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...






i tried what u told me...
but still it says "the device isn't eligible for the requested build."

fortunately nothing went wrong and all my data,apps,settings and stuff is still there..

now what do i do??

i googled this issue and found out this..

*Try forcing DFU (Download Firmware Update) mode, which is different from recovery mode because it doesn't load the iPhone OS. Here's how you do it:

To enter DFU mode:
1. Connect your iPhone to your computer with iTunes open.
2. Turn iPhone off. You may have to hold the power and home buttons down together to force the phone off.
3. Once the phone is off, hold the power and home buttons together for 10 seconds exactly.
4. After 10 seconds, release the power button but keep holding home until the computer recognizes that a USB device was plugged in (you should hear the 'bonk', but nothing will appear on your iphone screen). When you hear that, release the home button.
5. iTunes should detect your iPhone in DFU mode, and also allow you to restore to the factory default settings. The iPhone screen should also be black when it's recognized. If it shows the iTunes logo with the cord, then you're in recovery mode and should start over at step #2.




*
is this what i should do now??

or should i just go ahead and JB 3.1.1 using blackra1n??


----------



## dreams (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> That should be great but was thinking if some how  we can make that thread open. It has so much data and people are subscribed to it also. I don't know any mod here. The one i know has problem with me so i wont expect anything from him.. Any one you know and can ask?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Thnx m8..Jb is fun and tethered is a pain in ur a$%
I am also using the same apps like urs except for proswitcher. Also, can u let me know which theme is too gud and wat fonts u all use for system. I want my iPhone to be an eyecandy, and that is why i bought it too 



Tanmay Satpathy said:


> My iphone is unlocked via BlackRa1n. This problem just popped up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> I think this has been done by Apple to prevent unlocking.


Have a look here..
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wt34ZoINRE



sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^ Is untethered JB available for iPod touch 3G??????


No, I believe.


sachitgul said:


> i tried what u told me...
> but still it says "the device isn't eligible for the requested build."
> 
> fortunately nothing went wrong and all my data,apps,settings and stuff is still there..
> ...


Go ahead and JB with blackra1n..but make sure u r nt upgrading to 3.1.3

Have fun!!!


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Go ahead and JB with blackra1n..but make sure u r nt upgrading to 3.1.3
> 
> Have fun!!!




problem is dat i am not able to do dat..
so should i try the DFU update method or should i just JB my 3.1.1 using blackra1n..

first JB And iPT ever..
so really dnt knw wat to do..


----------



## Josan (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Iphone Sucks Without Jailbreak ,I Was Using Jailbroken Iphone 3GS 32 Gig and i accidently updated it to a new firmware 3.1.3 and i lost its Jailbreak ,From Then i dont even want to turn it on im Going back to My Nokia N97 until next Jailbreaking method comes.


----------



## dreams (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> problem is dat i am not able to do dat..
> so should i try the DFU update method or should i just JB my 3.1.1 using blackra1n..
> 
> first JB And iPT ever..
> so really dnt knw wat to do..


Use blackra1n and JB


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Use blackra1n and JB





but then what would i lose when i dont update to 3.1.2..

still should i still try DFU method??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
I don't think you'll get much help with DFU mode either. What I observed is that iPod Touch 3G and newer 3G S iPhones have issues with custom restoring. So, I'd recommend you to skip the 3.1.2 update and jailbreak the current version. When a J/B comes out for 3.1.3, you can just update and jailbreak it. As for the features, you don't lose anything by not upgrading. Just a few minor updates and patches. Nothing you can't live without.


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i just backed up my iPT and was gona do a DFU restore..

just one question..
wat if it doesnt even get 3.1.2 after DFU and i am stuck in DFU..??

den is my iPT bricked???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nah, you'll just have to restore from iTunes. You can't possibly brick your iPod/iPhone unless you do something really nuts.


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i put it in DFU but it still doesnt update..

nw wen i try to restore it tell me that it will put the latest firmware..

so does this mean the 3.1.1 or the not so cool 3.1.3..

god damn did i just screw up epicly??

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------

OMG..
i just got out of DFU mode..

all my data is still there..
i swear i just missed a heartbeat!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Don't do anything stupid now and just jailbreak your iPod with blackra1n!


----------



## pickster (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys,
i wanted have always wanted to get an iPhone but never had the money to afford the it.
i was going to get the iPT but then that didn't materialize.

Anyway, i now have an opportunity to get an iPhone 2G for around 14K.
the screen is scratchless and the back has a few minor scratches.
What do you people think? Good deal? Bad deal?

I know 2G is old.. but that's what i'll get unless one of you will sell me a 3G cheap.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> i put it in DFU but it still doesnt update..
> 
> nw wen i try to restore it tell me that it will put the latest firmware..
> 
> ...




And if you want to restore with some old version without getting the latest version from itune then here are the IPSWs.
*www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=750

CHECK FOR PROPER VERSION

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




pickster said:


> hey guys,
> i wanted have always wanted to get an iPhone but never had the money to afford the it.
> i was going to get the iPT but then that didn't materialize.
> 
> ...



I would say 10k to 12k would be good. Just check ebay.in also


----------



## ksundar (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Guys,
No more worries for 3.1.3 !

JailBreak even 3.1.3 with "Sn0wBreeze"

See here:  *ih8sn0w.com/index.php/welcome.snow

Enjoy!


----------



## dreams (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ latest build of iPT 3G, 2G (MC) and 3GS (MC) will not work.


----------



## Pat (Feb 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



pickster said:


> hey guys,
> i wanted have always wanted to get an iPhone but never had the money to afford the it.
> i was going to get the iPT but then that didn't materialize.
> 
> ...



14 is a bit on the higher side! Around 12-12.5 sounds decent if you are getting all accessories with it!


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

\m/ JBing FTW...!!!  \m/

i pity all the non-JBen guys out there...


btw..
since i am on the 3.1.1 firmware..
what features on the 3.1.2 do i miss??

can i still play games like GTA:CW??

bcz the I AM T PAIN app works on my ipod when i download it through wifi but when i sync it with my itunes it says i require a newer version and deletes it from my iPT..??

what should i do??


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

also what is the issue with the battery...???

it was like 77%.
and when i played tap tap for 15 minutes its gone down to 62%


is this the battery life which you guys get or is there some issue with my iPT??


and for how much time should i charge it??
if i keep it for like a hour or so the "fully charged" icon comes and some people say it takes like 4 hours for it to charge??

am i like doing it wrong??


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> also what is the issue with the battery...???
> 
> it was like 77%.
> and when i played tap tap for 15 minutes its gone down to 62%
> ...



After jB i have see the battery backup degrades in iPhone. Not sure about ipT


----------



## dreams (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ True. My 3GS battery drains like anything. Either upgrade to 3.1.3 and enjoy gud battery life and lose JB or enjoy JB and lose battery.

I charge for a hour or so. Apple has made a super charge(term might be wrong) which charges the battery from 0 to 90 within some minutes and then takes its sweet time to full charge the rest 10%


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I use my iPhone all day with some gaming( Paper Toss, GTA:CW, Doodle Jump), using Yahoo messenger, surfing web, checking mail, a few phone calls, some music and at the end of the day my iPhone is still left with 5-6% of battery. I charge all night though. I've been doing it since the days of iPhone 2G so it's pretty safe.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> ^^ True. My 3GS battery drains like anything. Either upgrade to 3.1.3 and enjoy gud battery life and lose JB or enjoy JB and lose battery.
> 
> I charge for a hour or so. Apple has made a super charge(term might be wrong) which charges the battery from 0 to 90 within some minutes and then takes its sweet time to full charge the rest 10%



Ya thats true. I even find the same thing for my mac book pro. It charges to 97-98% very fast and then it takes good amount of time for the remaining. I dont think its for apple only. Even my previous mobile n95 8GB i found the same thing. Might be a characteristic for Lithium  ion batteries.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Feb 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anyone successfully JBed and Unlocked iPhone 3g with OS 3.1.3.

I am running with 3.1.2 JBed with BlackRa1n and unlocked. Using a BSNL SIM now for 3g internet.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Stick to 3.1.2 if you are using unlocked phone as 3.1.3 is only to fix some minor bugs.


----------



## dreams (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

When I Jbed, my phone asked me to change the root and mobile passwd, which I did. But now, I have forgot both the passwd. Any ways to retrieve or reset it. I saw a tutorial from hackint0sh and it seems a big process. Is that so complicated? Has anybody faced my issue?

I have installed the Glasklart theme and it is kicka$$

My phone is oozing beauty


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

are you talking about thsi?  *www.macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=361762


----------



## dreams (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

you are right..its awesome and perfectly crafted in all areas.


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> are you talking about thsi?  *www.macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=361762




even i use the glasskart theme.. 
sexy theme...!

but..
how do i get the 5 icon dock in the glasskart theme???


also
when i sync my "purchased" apps from iPT to iTunes and again try to put a new app through itunes it deletes some apps like the I AM TPAIN app saying dat i require a newer firmware...

what do i do?

i guess apple doesnt like rappers..


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> even i use the glasskart theme..
> sexy theme...!
> 
> but..
> ...



Ya thats true. Its better not to sync. For 5 doc icon just search cydia for "Five doc icon" or check this *www.kml.matrik.edu.my/ict4me/?p=49.


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Ya thats true. Its better not to sync. For 5 doc icon just search cydia for "Five doc icon" or check this *www.kml.matrik.edu.my/ict4me/?p=49.





so u mean there is no way around the "sync" thing???


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

also is there is a way to manually sync my apps as in like "drag and drop"???


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ i don't think so.. Actually i don't understand why you want to sync. Do you have limited internet access?


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> ^^^ i don't think so.. Actually i don't understand why you want to sync. Do you have limited internet access?




no actually the issue is im getting comparatively low wifi speeds on my iPT.. 

so i thought downloading apps on my comp and syncing would be faster and i would also get a backup of my apps..

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




pickster said:


> hey guys,
> i wanted have always wanted to get an iPhone but never had the money to afford the it.
> i was going to get the iPT but then that didn't materialize.
> 
> ...




you should check this out...
*mumbai.craigslist.co.in/pho/1567966460.html


----------



## pickster (Feb 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> you should check this out...
> *mumbai.craigslist.co.in/pho/1567966460.html



dude, everything about it says "SCAM". 
Country code - China
Exhorbant Prices
Messed up site
Wrong category of advt.

Bah.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Have you guys tired updated Kirikae (Cydia App) it was updated to open in  multitude of ways using Activator Library. For those of you who haven't tried *Kirikae *,coupled with *Backgrounder *enables multitasking to an extent similar to Symbian open apps list like this


*img651.imageshack.us/img651/2194/img0116.png

this list can be opened in a multiple ways like Single/Double tapping home button or Holding down Power Button, or using volume keys or by pinching any app in springboard or by gestures or just by shaking the ipod touch  
which can be configured via its settings. You can have multiple ways of opening it simultaneously too.

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Has Anyone tried this dock **3.ly/Jxg2*  and is that compatible with iPod touch 2G??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

have u guys try voice-band ?try it really its nice


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Has Anyone tried this dock *3.ly/Jxg2  and is that compatible with iPod touch 2G??


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i am starting to hate itunes...


how do i create smart playlists on the iPT???
like Top 25 and Recently Played??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No you can't create smart playlist on iPod touch itself. 
You have to create a smart playlist in iTunes and set live update in that playlist options and sync it to iPod touch. 
Just change the smart playlist options based on what you need say top rated, most played etc.   
Make sure that you enable live update to that playlist so that it automatically updates in iPod touch also.  Say you just rated a song 5 stars and If the playlist you created is for 5 stars it will automatically get updated in iPod touch. No sync needed for that change  
If this sounds confusing, then I'll post pics tomorrow on how to do that.

Well if you hate iTunes then you have other alternatives too like mediamonkey, songbird etc. I prefer mediamonkey for it's fantastic library management.


----------



## manistar (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey I love to have my ITouch Jailbreaked. But the problem is i m unable to do that.
I bought ITouch from US and its version 3.1.2 (7D11) by default.
and the model is MC008LL.

I tried to jailbreak using Blackra1n latest version and it hangs saying

“done, waiting for reboot” and it NEVER REBOOTS.

I tired 30-40 times (run as admin/Xp comp mode and almost all combinations and it doesnot work.

Can 3.1.2 from apple can be jailbreaked or not?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



manistar said:


> Hey I love to have my ITouch Jailbreaked. But the problem is i m unable to do that.
> I bought ITouch from US and its version 3.1.2 (7D11) by default.
> and the model is MC008LL.
> 
> ...



Ofcourse you can jailbreak 3.1.2. I'm typing this from a 3.1.2 jb'ed iPod touch.  Using blackrain is a simple as plug and go  
Is yours 2G or 3G?? 
If it's 3G then I am not sure whether untethered jailbreak is available for it as of now


----------



## manistar (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Mine is 3G as i bought it. i didnot do any update.

whenever i run blackra1n its hangs at "done,wait from reboot" my Itouch never reboot (it too hangs with black screen) and i have to press home+power to switch off and switch on.

i couldnt do jailbreaking.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



manistar said:


> Mine is 3G as i bought it. i didnot do any update.
> 
> whenever i run blackra1n its hangs at "done,wait from reboot" my Itouch never reboot (it too hangs with black screen) and i have to press home+power to switch off and switch on.
> 
> i couldnt do jailbreaking.


hmmmm in that case go through this *3.ly/TLNP
tethered jailbreak is available for 3G it seems, I guess you know what a tethered jailbreak is, if not then tethered means .......every time you restart your iPt you have to connect it throught pc and switch it on using blackrain otherwise it won't boot, else better wait for untethered one.


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

today i installed some apps from cydia and i got this in my packages..


SpringBoardAccess..

which i did not download..

what is this??
is it ok if i delete it??

will it make my apps not work or smtn???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> today i installed some apps from cydia and i got this in my packages..
> 
> 
> SpringBoardAccess..
> ...


Did you install any bluetooth apps??
SpringboardAccess description says it all 





> MobileSubstrate extension that allows to control status bar icons from  background daemons  The SpringBoardAccess provides access to SpringBboard functionality for  non-GUI applications such as background daemons. So far, it allows to  add and remove icons to the status bar by name.


So don't worry 
Click this link to verify the same on bigboss.org
*3.ly/XyA

Most of the apps require such extensions which are installed automatically i.e without confirming so don't worry


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Did you install any bluetooth apps??
> SpringboardAccess description says it all
> So don't worry
> Click this link to verify the same on bigboss.org
> ...



Actually I had installed a NES emulator but since it didn't work I removed it and still I have that SpringBoardAccess thing...


Also I installed a GBA emulator which works fine after removing the NES one..


So should I remove SpringBoardAccess???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> Actually I had installed a NES emulator but since it didn't work I removed it and still I have that SpringBoardAccess thing...
> 
> 
> Also I installed a GBA emulator which works fine after removing the NES one..
> ...


Just check whether any app depends on it before removing it.
I don't think it is for GBA emulator, So check which app depends on it.
Check for any apps which modify StatusBar like SBSettings or Erica tools like that


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Just check whether any app depends on it before removing it.
> I don't think it is for GBA emulator, So check which app depends on it.
> Check for any apps which modify StatusBar like SBSettings or Erica tools like that



how do i find out which app uses it??

i think i do not have any apps which modify the status bar except sbssettings and erica tools and some sbssettings themes...

btw is there any harm in keeping SpringBoardAccess??



also i just put around 26 GBA games into my iPT and the "Other Memory" just jumped to 3.3gb while the games are just 250mb or so..

so what is this "other" memory??
or is my iPT corrupt?? 
since i had arond 550mb of "other" memory yesterday..


----------



## dreams (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



manistar said:


> Hey I love to have my ITouch Jailbreaked. But the problem is i m unable to do that.
> I bought ITouch from US and its version 3.1.2 (7D11) by default.
> and the model is MC008LL.
> 
> ...


You can Jb 3.1.2. Accor to ur serial number, urs is the 3G version. And Jb is a tethered one. I am using the same and used blackra1n RC to Jb it. I am not sure the latest RC2 will work with this MC version.
BTW, do you have iTunes installed? If yes, once you conn ur iPT to ur computer and if iTunes automatically starts, close it. Open taskmanager and end iTunes processes whatever is running like iTuneHelper et all. And then try to run blackra1n. If needed, I can send u the RC version of it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> how do i find out which app uses it??
> 
> i think i do not have any apps which modify the status bar except sbssettings and erica tools and some sbssettings themes...
> 
> ...


NO there is nothing harm in keeping SpringboardAccess, if it is not used then it is just a waste of space & more cydia files mean longer boot time  that's it no harm.

Regarding the _other memory, _have you installed Photosafe or Videosafe??
Even I had the same problem with mine previously and it used to take hours to back up while syncing. So did a complete format without restoring backup and now other memory is ~500MB with all 9 Pages filled with apps 
Are you experiencing long backup times while syncing??


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> NO there is nothing harm in keeping SpringboardAccess, if it is not used then it is just a waste of space & more cydia files mean longer boot time  that's it no harm.
> 
> Regarding the _other memory, _have you installed Photosafe or Videosafe??
> Even I had the same problem with mine previously and it used to take hours to back up while syncing. So did a complete format without restoring backup and now other memory is ~500MB with all 9 Pages filled with apps
> Are you experiencing long backup times while syncing??




No bcz I dnt sync my apps bcz I can't...
If I do dat it says dat my FW is old and some software isn't compatible with the old FW...


But now interestingly my "other" memory is like 950mb which is still high...


Damn..
How is ur other memory so low inspite of having 9 pages of apps..???


----------



## manistar (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> You can Jb 3.1.2. Accor to ur serial number, urs is the 3G version. And Jb is a tethered one. I am using the same and used blackra1n RC to Jb it. I am not sure the latest RC2 will work with this MC version.
> BTW, do you have iTunes installed? If yes, once you conn ur iPT to ur computer and if iTunes automatically starts, close it. Open taskmanager and end iTunes processes whatever is running like iTuneHelper et all. And then try to run blackra1n. If needed, I can send u the RC version of it.



Please send me the version of blackra1n that works. i tried with both Rc2 and RC3


----------



## sachitgul (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



manistar said:


> Please send me the version of blackra1n that works. i tried with both Rc2 and RC3



u shuld try blackra1n from the official site itself..
dnt trust any other versions...


----------



## krates (Feb 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

sriharsha_madineni: Dude try multifl0wpref it is complete multi tasking app for iphone


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



krates said:


> sriharsha_madineni: Dude try multifl0wpref it is complete multi tasking app for iphone



I use proSwitcher. Is this better than that? I am too lazy to uninstall and install this


----------



## krates (Feb 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ it is the best...

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

Someone back in this thread suggusted a battery pack for your iphone which was portable can someone recall its name please...

And need suggestion for a cheap bluetooth headset below 1.5 k

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Someone back in this thread suggusted a battery pack for your iphone which was portable can someone recall its name please...

And need suggestion for a cheap bluetooth headset below 1.5 k


----------



## dreams (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> u shuld try blackra1n from the official site itself..
> dnt trust any other versions...


The official website contains only the latest version and the older version is not avail for d/l.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@krates @the.kaushik

thank you  tried proswitcher and it looks good and the activation methods seems to be the same for all these apps via Activator app.

Didn't try multiflow as it was a paid app and rock offers a trail of it na so will try that too
My take on those apps is proswitcher totally rocks if it had kirikae's other functionality like shortcut to fav apps and spotlight search.

Kirikae : more functionality

Proswitcher: better interface

multiflow: haven't tried yet and during installation it prompts to uninstall kirikae so I'll try this later
And thanks for the alternatives guys  
For now I decided to use both 

@krates
_*here's*_ that post regarding the battery pack


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wats up guys...  with appulo.us down and never coming back; what do you think our options are?


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



virilecliffhanger said:


> wats up guys...  with appulo.us down and never coming back; what do you think our options are?




well a hell lot of em...

apptrackr...
app cake..
rapidshare.
megaupload.. 

and lastly..
all P2P sites...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



virilecliffhanger said:


> wats up guys...  with appulo.us down and never coming back; what do you think our options are?


We'll ...................you gotta search dude
Actually there are much better options out there 
one being from the same guys who assocciated with appulo 
Guess it 

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

@sachit
You spilled the beans  
Anyways you got your answers cliffhanger


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Mar 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hmmm... so you think I haven't searched? Well, you got news.. app tracker etc.. had apps with not that good UI compared to what appulo was having and most of the links for the apps were dead  !  I'll again; there's a bunch of em I didn't know of


----------



## oval_man (Mar 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

One thing is for sure,..............APPLE is Growing!

iphone---->ipad---->iboard----->imat---->????


*i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp357/oval_man/ipad-imat.jpg


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i am currently on a ear-phone hunt for my iPT...
i liked the bundled set but just wanted smtn better..


so which are the good in-ear earphones out there???
should i go for the Creative EP 630's??

are there are any in ear earphones which have a inbuilt mic and aren't really costly ..??

it would be cool if i had a good mic on my new earphones as i could still use all of my mic functions without going back to the supplied apple earphones..


also..
is there any way to customize your EQ on the iPT??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well...... If you want an earplug with balanced output over all frequencies then try Phillips. There is a model specific to iPod in philips range SHE-9501 @999/-
check with philips site.  They are even mentioning prices on their site now. 
There are with mic options too in their range check them out.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys  wat is d cost of used iphone 3G 8GB in mint condition?


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ 17-18k or around that max for a 8gb..


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Well...... If you want an earplug with balanced output over all frequencies then try Phillips. There is a model specific to iPod in philips range SHE-9501 @999/-
> check with philips site.  They are even mentioning prices on their site now.
> There are with mic options too in their range check them out.





how are the philips SHE-9501 compared to the Creative EP 630's??

and which ear-phones have mics??
can u please elaborate??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I don't like the output of EP-630 that much and I feel those are over-rated 

Coming to Philips options..... 
This is SHE-9501 (White)

*3.ly/YtAX

A short review of it from iLounge
*3.ly/6J6k

If you want black one ,model is SHE-9500
*3.ly/UpCv

Here are a few in-ear models from Philips
*3.ly/fVhp

Coming to ear plugs with mic, here is a model for iPhone which should work for ipod touch as well SHH-9756

*3.ly/3fca

Else just buy this add-on mic from Philips for just Rs.300,so that you can use any earplug with it
*3.ly/zKbh

*3.ly/hxOJ

EP-630 Specs
*3.ly/cUs

If you want just a mic then try this
Ozaki iPill
*www.images.theitdepot.com/proimages/200_007121.jpg
*3.ly/liWt



BTW what is your budget???

For 2.5K Philips SHE-9800 are a superb Pair
*3.ly/AHxd

A short review from members of TE
*3.ly/lLKv

*3.ly/MX7Y





---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

A few other reviews as well
*3.ly/WDK

*3.ly/EPp


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I don't like the output of EP-630 that much and I feel those are over-rated
> 
> Coming to Philips options.....
> This is SHE-9501 (White)
> ...





my budget is a upto 1.2k..
also dat Philips mic accessory looks really useful..

but wouldn't it really increase the wire length?? 

also what is the price of the Philips SHH9756??
and how are these compared to the Philips SHE9501??

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

also i really liked these ones here..
*tinyurl.com/yexa9cl


they seem to be really good..
how do these stand against the Philips SHE9501??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

here it is my view taking 1k-2k earphones in consideration
==========================================
soundmagic pl 30 out of 10 
********************************
weight - 6.5
design - 7
looks - 6
amount of accessories - 9 considering its price
accessories quality - 7.5 again considering its price
sound - clarity in general good - 7
sound in terms of bass response - 6
thump - 6
cord quality - 6.5
wire noise - 6
noise cancellation - 6.5

burn-in requirement - yes more than 100 hrs

goods - good in its segment and comes with hell good accessories rest  it looks different and has bass knob it gets slightly distort at very high
problem - bass knob may comes out very soon, warranty is depend on the seller can be a real issue as they may not exchange if anything happen say after few months


Philips SHE9550/ pics out of 10 available in 3 colours black and white
********************************

weight - 7.5
design - 7  
looks - 7.5
amount of accessories - 5 just an armband and 2 earcup sets
accessories quality - 6.5 considering its price just ok
sound - clarity in general good - 7.5
sound in terms of bass response - 8 its damm too much 
thump - 8
cord quality - 7
wire noise - 7
noise cancellation - 7.5

burn-in requirement - yes more than 100 hrs

goods - really good to listen its damm good in few departments especially in the low mids dont believe philips made this baby
problem - less accessories



in the end i may rate philips little high not the soundmagic (may do it after burn-in only a little ) but philips my choice. one should get soundmagic pl30 once in life and never look at pl11 anyday.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

what is the price of the Philips SHE9501??


and where did these soundmagic earphones come from??
never heard of the brand before..


also soundmagic earphones are really praised on head-fi.org..
so anymore soundmagic users and where are they available??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> what is the price of the Philips SHE9501??
> 
> 
> and where did these soundmagic earphones come from??
> ...


SHE-9501 @Rs.999 with 1yr warranty buddy. Donno the cost outside. Even I bought it for the same price from *TMC store*.

Regarding SHE 9551 @ Rs.1150 you mentioned, it looks good and believe me,the cable winder is quite useful and saves you from wire clutter. But the only downside that I see is 8.5mm driver , which is 10mm in case of SHE 9501, I would pick SHE 9551 for that 150 extra for cable winder.

That mic only accessory wouldn't increase the wire length if you are using a philips earplugs since they come with split cable. So all you do is remove that extension and attach the mic extension so the length remains almost the same. If you are using Philips earplugs with split cables that is.
*www.ilounge.com/assets/images/reviews_philips/she9501/4.jpg

Notice the split cable here.......So you just replace it with mic extension that's it no lengthy wire


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Headset for iPhone with remote and mic

SHH9756/00

WOW.. Am buying it soon.. wow.. any review and price?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> @Headset for iPhone with remote and mic
> 
> SHH9756/00
> 
> WOW.. Am buying it soon.. wow.. any review and price?



Yep, I tried them once when my friend was using it with his iPhone and they sounded very good. Felt like they sounded better than my SHE 9501, again very very balanced over all frequencies, which I noticed with Philips earplugs. Don't remember the price he bought for. But here is a link from Apple store.
*3.ly/RHGH


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> SHE-9501 @Rs.999 with 1yr warranty buddy. Donno the cost outside. Even I bought it for the same price from *TMC store*.
> 
> Regarding SHE 9551 @ Rs.1150 you mentioned, it looks good and believe me,the cable winder is quite useful and saves you from wire clutter. But the only downside that I see is 8.5mm driver , which is 10mm in case of SHE 9501, I would pick SHE 9551 for that 150 extra for cable winder.
> 
> ...





well does the SHE 9551 have a split cable??

i am most probably going for SHE 9551 bcz of the bigger driver..
but i dont like the asymmetrical wire as i have always liked the symmetrical one better..

IMO SHE 9551 are going to be really bassy..
also can i buy the cable winder as an optional accessory??

also what about the Soundmagic earphones??
how do they compare with the Philips offerings??

should i consider em??

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

also..
these ones over here look interesting..

*bit.ly/blWJQk

any info on this one???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



krates said:


> ^ 17-18k or around that max for a 8gb..



thanks man i m going to sell mine


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> well does the SHE 9551 have a split cable??
> 
> i am most probably going for SHE 9551 bcz of the bigger driver..
> but i dont like the asymmetrical wire as i have always liked the symmetrical one better..
> ...


No Sachit you got it wrong
SHE 9501 10mm
SHE 9551 8.5mm

You can't buy the cable winder as optional accessory coz they are model specific and they don't sell them seperately.

No, SHE 9551 doesn't come with split cables, but the cable winder makes it much easier coz you can choose how much length you want and the remaining winds up either way.

No idea about soundmagic ones 
But check these listed on Lynx
*3.ly/V5Bs

Here are other options 
*3.ly/OgLA

Regarding the xpress music model, skip it. It is almost same as 9551.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> No Sachit you got it wrong
> SHE 9501 10mm
> SHE 9551 8.5mm
> 
> ...



lol..
sorry i mistyped..
i meant the SHE9501..


and is the split cable 3.5mm - 3.5mm or 2.5mm to 3.5mm 

but these soundmagic earphones are also damn tempting as i am getting a free geadphone amp wih em..

but im scared to trust its quality since its chinese..

damn such a small decision yet so difficult to make that decision..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> lol..
> sorry i mistyped..
> i meant the SHE9501..







> and is the split cable 3.5mm - 3.5mm or 2.5mm to 3.5mm


Yep 3.5 - 3.5, 
Only the Nokia Mic accessory comes with 2.5 - 3.5



> but these soundmagic earphones are also damn tempting as i am getting a free geadphone amp wih em..
> 
> but im scared to trust its quality since its chinese..


Donno about the quality, but the headphone amp is not free . Check the listing correctly, there is a drop down menu which says some RS.XXX extra for every earphone + amp bundle.


> damn such a small decision yet so difficult to make that decision..


Happens to me everytime


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

im getting Rs 400 of on the amp as it costs around 1000 oustside and i was anyways going to buy it..


but i think im going for the philips SHE 9501..

but does the asymmetric wire become a problem..
i mean it always has to go over the neck rite???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> im getting Rs 400 of on the amp as it costs around 1000 oustside and i was anyways going to buy it..
> 
> 
> but i think im going for the philips SHE 9501..
> ...


Ya it has to go over the neck, but I like this better than the symmetrical one.I feel comfortable with this than a normal symmetrical one, like .... I don't feel the weight of the cable dragging it out of ears, which I feel in symmetric design and so it's more comfortable for me. Some people like it the opposite way, So Finally it comes down to personal choice 
Try if some one has it before you go for one, IMO that is not such a big worry 

Do post your review after getting SHE 9501


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yep, I tried them once when my friend was using it with his iPhone and they sounded very good. Felt like they sounded better than my SHE 9501, again very very balanced over all frequencies, which I noticed with Philips earplugs. Don't remember the price he bought for. But here is a link from Apple store.
> *3.ly/RHGH



Are yar.. it over 3k.. Its too much for a headphone for iPhone


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yep, I tried them once when my friend was using it with his iPhone and they sounded very good. Felt like they sounded better than my SHE 9501, again very very balanced over all frequencies, which I noticed with Philips earplugs. Don't remember the price he bought for. But here is a link from Apple store.
> *3.ly/RHGH





can u please review the SHE 9501..
it would really help me in making my decision..


also how does the size of the driver make a difference??
so does 10mm driver mean better sound quality??

also how is the Sound isolation of the SHE9501 compared to the EP 630 or the SHE 9551??

i also found out dat the SHE 9551 are semi open type earphones..
is dis good or bad??


im scared abt buying Philips IEMs bcz they are panned on websites like head-fi.org..

there people are saying that the Creative EP 630 is way better than the Philips SHE 9501..

here is the link..
*www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/philips-she9500-she9501-ear-headphone-164048/

here is a review of the SHE 9551..
*www.head-fi.org/forums/f103/30-iem...fi-170-sennheiser-cx-300-ii-precision-456494/

the reviewer says the bass is overwhelming..
does this mean that all the other frequencies aren't balanced..??

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

i was also thinking of buying a headphone amp..
how is the Fiio E5??

its been getting some good reviews..

are there any other better headphone amps available??


also..
i am going to use the headphone amp with my soon to come IEM's and my Sennheiser HD 485..


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> One thing is for sure,..............APPLE is Growing!
> 
> iphone---->ipad---->iboard----->imat---->????



Epic!!! Can't stop rofling


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

4 days and no post...

damn..
never seen this thread so dead..


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ i own a she9500 
got it as an offer with nokia 5230 for 450 bucks extra

sound quality was way too better as i have never used a good earphone before i got this one

sound isolation is also good.
couldnt even hear a express train whizzing at top speed on the next track while travelling in local trains 


i googled a lot about comparison between she9500 ep-630 and pl-11 as these are the earphones in the range of <800 bucks range

anyone who tried all of these pl could u share ur experience


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Been Busy with my exams and sorry for the late rep @Sachit

Have you bought any earplugs in the meantime??

Regarding the driver size, Sound Quality doesn't depend on driver size completely,it depends on the type of driver & the design of the shell around it matters a lot and hence 9551 may sound good in my opinion.

Regarding your other Query, Got this from headfi.org


> Closed headphones will keep you from hearing outside sounds and also  keep people around you from hearing your headphones,referred to as "leaking."
> 
> It might sound like closed is best, but you have to remember that a  driver produces sound from both sides, not just the one pointing at your  ear.  A sealed cup will have reflections, resonances and other  shortcomings.  Some closed headphones deal with those issues very well,  but you're always going to have to compromise somewhere if you're going  to be closed.
> 
> On the other hand, open headphones don't have these problems.  Back  waves just go out to the side - they don't reflect or cause problems.   Because of that, you can get much better fidelity from an open  headphone.


I haven't used semi-open types, But I find the difference in sound stage from my Open earplugs( *SHE-9501*) Headphones (*SHP-2700*) and another closed one from Sony. So may be semi-open's are best of both worlds 

My take on SHE-9501 is . I've used EP-630 and Sony MDR EX-35 before, ep-630 sounds crappy to me(not fake one, got the original from itdepot) and EX35( a good pair though) is more bass friendly and it looses out on other frequencies when compared to SHE-9501, the sound-stage,balanced sound and balanced bass is what I like about 9501, and it matches my iPod's earphones too in White  

Regarding the bad reviews from that link, it is clear that they didn't complete the burn in period and most of them even started bashing it from first usage. The problem with these earplugs, as a matter of fact any headphones is that they need to complete the burn-in period to perform to their full-potential which would take some 100-200 hrs and some even take more. Once the burn-in is over, you can enjoy the Full potential of these plugs 

Even in my case I was skeptical on the first day that I bought another Crappy pair(9501). But the SQ kept getting better and better by day and now they sound sweeeeet. Even when I bought SHP-2700 Hi-fi headphones
they sounded crappier than my Rs.100 heaphones . I was frustrated and thought of throwing them away, But some burn-in advice from @*desiibond *saved me and my headphones  , again the same they kept getting better and better by day. So don't worry about that bad reviews.

Sachit, forget about other options from the time being, it adds to the confusion,You can always buy a better one next time. just go for 9501 or 9551 dude 

OT*@Sachit*

BTW regarding the I5700 vs I7500 thread, I bought I5700 a few days back @12K, still learning and getting over some android 1.5 Niggles , I'll post a review once I use it for a week or two. Definitely a better upgrade from 5800 

*@V.Na5h*
Congrats bro for 9500 and Nokia 5230. But the retail one's sound better than OEM's.


> sound isolation is also good.
> couldnt even hear a express train whizzing at top speed on the next  track while travelling in local trains


This is scary dude, be very very carefull while using any noise isolation/Cancellation earplugs in Outdoors/traffic. What if you were crossing the track and didn't hear that express train . Sounds scary right!!!!! Please use them carefully outdoors.


> 4 days and no post...
> 
> damn..
> never seen this thread so dead..


I've been seeing this from a long time  once it was inactive for so many days that I thought it is all over with this thread


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

well now im sure that im going to get the SHE 9550..
they seem pretty good..
thnx for the help Sriharsha..


also about the headphone amp..
i narrowed down on this one here...

*www.jdslabs.com/products.php?page=cmoy


anyone know of a better amp in this price range..
im going to use the amp with my Sennheiser HD485 connected to my comp..


so will it give me better output and SQ??


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You can get earphones for ~50 in the chinese markets. Sound comes out of them. Tried them?


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> You can get earphones for ~50 in the chinese markets. Sound comes out of them. Tried them?





will in that case..
ill have to pair those with a second hand Nokia 2110..



u must obviously have a Nokia 2110 since u seem to like all the high tech stuff...

So please would u be kind enough as to sell me your 2110 so i can pair it with the chinese earphones...


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^  what is going on


----------



## pickster (Mar 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I guess goobimama was trying to inject this thread with some (unappreciated) humor and sachitgul is retaliating in his own way.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



pickster said:


> I guess goobimama was trying to inject this thread with some (unappreciated) humor and sachitgul is retaliating in his own way.




exactly..


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!

The iPhone 3GS will be launched by Airtel on March 26th, 2010, and will be priced at Rs. 41,500 for the 32GB version, and Rs. 35,500 for the 16GB version.Free data usage of 500MB/month for 1yr will be available.

source: *www.techtree.com/India/News/Airtel_to_launch_iPhone_3GS_in_India_on_March_26/551-110125-893.html

I'm planning to buy a new 32GB iphone 3GS 'official' version and sell my 'grey' one!


----------



## pickster (Mar 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> I'm planning to buy a new 32GB iphone 3GS 'official' version and sell my 'grey' one!



wow. how much money DO you guys have?


----------



## dreams (Mar 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yesterday I contacted Airtel asking abt the data plan for my iPhone 3GS. He sugg, tht thr is a new plan introduced, which is 98PM with 2GB UL download. Have opted for it.

BTW, is the price inclusive of all taxes for iPhone 3GS frm AirTel or some thing missing?


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ only 98 rs that is what I am using tooo....

I am waiting for opera mini for iPhone.. let see apple approves it or not.. 

I guess they will else if opera is released on cydia store than apple will be ruined because loads of people will JB there iPhone..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!
> 
> The iPhone 3GS will be launched by Airtel on March 26th, 2010, and will be priced at Rs. 41,500 for the 32GB version, and Rs. 35,500 for the 16GB version.Free data usage of 500MB/month for 1yr will be available.
> 
> ...



ya i m also sold my 3G and now going to  buy 3GS 16GB searching  which company offer better plan.But sort out two company O2 and Orange


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

SECOND INNINGS:

Due to simple laziness,I just pressed the "erase all" button......OMG......my iphone 'froze'.....apple logooooooooooo....for hours together.

I had no option but to Restore to orginal iTunes----Alas! this 3.1.3 came and sat and my iphone is 'dead' like thing....'LOCKED'.

Only if some 3.1.3 JB/UL comes my phone will become 'ALIVE'!

[Later came to know this 'Erase all' function may take approximately 36 to 40 Days to complete!!!!!!]


Now,I got only choice of getting a 'new' one!

Got my 2nd innings,happy atleast this time with Legal,orginal iphone with WARRANTY!

Packing looked more slimmer & sexy,iphone is Bright white this time,damn new with March 2010 as Manufacturing date,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/2ndinns.jpg

Preloaded with 3.1.3 and battery looks promising!

Luckily transferred all contents thro' iTunes (took more than 7hours) including settings.

(Moral: Never ever press "Erase all" button,atleast in JB/UL ones!)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^
Congrats on your new purchase  

So you are facing those long backup times too I guess. I had the same problem after fiddling with some jb apps. 
Did the same complete erase and my backup times are back to just under 2 mins 
BTW It took just under an hour to erase all the content on my 32GB iPod which was filled to the brim with apps and music. Why was yours so long??




OT: Seriously What do you do for a living man :C_moneymouth:
      That is one hell of a collection you have. What do you do with the other phones?? Do you carry them all along


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey is there any news of 3.1.3 unlock for 3GS


----------



## PraKs (Apr 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

3.1.3 unlock is already out, Read somewhere, google it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> SECOND INNINGS:
> 
> Due to simple laziness,I just pressed the "erase all" button......OMG......my iphone 'froze'.....apple logooooooooooo....for hours together.
> 
> ...



16GB or 32GB


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Whats the use of 3G iPhone with no 3G network??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



walkmanguru said:


> Whats the use of 3G iPhone with no 3G network??


BSNL has 3G in most of the towns now.
Also people are upgrading to iPhone 3G or iPhone 3GS not because of 3G, it's because of the upgraded Hardware.


----------



## dreams (Apr 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thank gudness I am back in Chennai. Gonna use my dad's bsnl sim for 3G experience.


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@NIGHTMARE....., I got 32GB for 41.5K.

Now,Apple is announcing the date for "preview of OS 4.0"......,08/04/2010.

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/appleevent_iphone4event_ars.jpg


So,probably OS4.0 will be released in June'10.

Expectations are high:

1.Multi-tasking,
2.Video Calls,
3.Global Mail-Box,
4.New Home screen,
5.GPS navigation,
6.E-mail Attachments, Contact and SMS Groups,
7.Rotation Lock.

May be many surprises too.....we can have 'live' relay in engadget.com on 8th.

Will Apple release new iPhone 4th gen or this year only 'iPad',let us wait and watch!

(source: gsmarena,pcworld and engadget)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok.i m also going to buy 16GB with orange its cost me £440 this week.one more thing  JB and unlocked is available for OS 3.1.3 and BB 05.12.01


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi guys finally i have purchase iphone 3GS 16GB [FM-3.1.3] [BB-05.12.01]1 with locked with orange it cost me £440.I like the charge its only a plug.Waiting for JB when release for 3.1.3.without JB is nothing.lamination at back.

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/3233/img0008qn.th.jpg*img511.imageshack.us/img511/4099/img0007so.th.jpg*img249.imageshack.us/img249/9121/img0006ou.th.jpg*img580.imageshack.us/img580/3353/img0005l.th.jpg
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/1364/img0003em.th.jpg*img249.imageshack.us/img249/9591/img0995d.th.jpg*img251.imageshack.us/img251/7722/img0991n.th.jpg


----------



## azzu (Apr 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys i have a Iphone 3g firm 2.2.1 (baseband 2.30) 
can anyone guide me how to unlock it ??
plzzz


----------



## krates (Apr 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone OS 4.0 is now official... but I don't think it is a major upgrade for jailbroken iphone users...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ordered Capdase softJacket 2 xpose from ebay. Using the discount coupon, got this for Rs.525 
Bundled freebies make it a good value for money case.
I got a free Video Stand( can be used in both portrait and landscape mode)
Screen guard and a belt pouch.
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/7765/dsc010741280x960.th.jpg*img545.imageshack.us/img545/475/dsc010961280x960.th.jpg*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4803/dsc01097768x1024.th.jpg*img688.imageshack.us/img688/852/dsc010901280x960.th.jpg


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ordered Capdase softJacket 2 xpose from ebay. Using the discount coupon, got this for Rs.575
> Bundled freebies make it a good value for money case.
> I got a free Video Stand( can be used in both portrait and landscape mode)
> Screen guard and a belt pouch.
> *img202.imageshack.us/img202/7765/dsc010741280x960.th.jpg*img545.imageshack.us/img545/475/dsc010961280x960.th.jpg*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4803/dsc01097768x1024.th.jpg*img688.imageshack.us/img688/852/dsc010901280x960.th.jpg





have the same case mate..
only mine is blue..

got it for Rs 600..
liked it a lot..

extras are also pretty good..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sachitgul said:


> have the same case mate..
> only mine is blue..
> 
> got it for Rs 600..
> ...


Oh good, BTW it was for 525, actual price was 675, I had a 150 discount coupon 

I liked the blue one most, but it was out of stock. Can you mail me pics of the blue one sachit. I want to see how good it looks on iPod.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ordered Capdase softJacket 2 xpose from ebay. Using the discount coupon, got this for Rs.525
> Bundled freebies make it a good value for money case.
> I got a free Video Stand( can be used in both portrait and landscape mode)
> Screen guard and a belt pouch.
> *img202.imageshack.us/img202/7765/dsc010741280x960.th.jpg*img545.imageshack.us/img545/475/dsc010961280x960.th.jpg*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4803/dsc01097768x1024.th.jpg*img688.imageshack.us/img688/852/dsc010901280x960.th.jpg



yaar kaya mast cover hai i like silver one really looking nice.congrats bro nice purchase and welcome 2 apple family


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/gsmarena_001.jpg

iPhone OS 4.0 take-home message:

1.Multi-tasking
2.Folders
3.Improved email
4.iBooks
5.New features for enterprise
6.Game center
7.iAd Mobile advertising solution
8.Misc stuff like adding wallpaper img to the springboard itself,BT kb support,search in sms/mms,tap to focus video recording,photo zoom,websearch suggestion etc.,

source: *www.gsmarena.com/iphone_os_40_is_now_official_with_over_100_new_features-news-1562.php

-----> Interesting comparison chart:

 *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iPhoneOS4VsAndroid2VsWindowsPhone7_.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iPhoneOS4VsAndroid2VsWindowsPhone7-.png

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iPhoneOS4VsAndroid2VsWindowsPhon-1.png


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

damn couldn't find my digi cam so took pics from the spica instead..
pics are compressed and attaced via the digit forum itself..

pics taken just nw 5 minutes ago..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys can any tell who using iphone with still in contract,i just want ask one thing when i purchased my iphone i used another itunes account but right now i am using different account,So is there any problem when i get unlocked code from my carrier to use same account which was activated with iphone or i can use exiting one.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Turn Iphone into Ipad

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/6695/15714393712999824255388.jpg


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi,

I think Iphone 3gs is not available in India.. it is only 3g.. 3gs is completly different phone.. correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think Iphone 3gs is not available in India.. it is only 3g.. 3gs is completly different phone.. correct me if i am wrong..


*www.airtel.in/iphone3gs/


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



kalpik said:


> *www.airtel.in/iphone3gs/



thanks a ton...


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Nightmare....ha...ha...too funny!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ see the video in this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125771


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Apr 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

As the iPhone OS4 launch is nearing, and a new next-gen iPhone will be out soon, its time to upgrade from my iPhone3g.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Looks like those leaked pics of iPhone 4G are legitimate.
Gizmodo confirmed it.

*3.ly/ViTi

How it was leaked(lost )............. 

*3.ly/2yFp

Letter from Apple, asking to return the lost phone back, which confirms it's Authentic.

*3.ly/S02C


----------



## goobimama (Apr 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Look! A bird!


----------



## preshit.net (Apr 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It's a plane...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



goobimama said:


> Look! A bird!


What are you?? A ex-mod gone berserk or just a dude on booze 24x7 
Frankly you weird sense of humor sucks, Why don't you do that in  Bandwidth wastage section. Why spam here


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^ LOL

Guys did you like the look of this (So SAID) iPhone 4G/HD? I seriously felt its not what apple would make. It looks more of a nokia phone..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeah initially when the pics were out, I thought.............What apple!!!!!!!!!!!! No way.

After the confirmation, I was like damn, is that an iPhone 

Even the Nokia phones would look better compared to this

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

What about the talk of rear touch panel, what exactly is that for??


----------



## sachitgul (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*




goobimama said:


> Look! A bird!



Oh did it like take a sh*t on your head or smtn???


----------



## raja2281 (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi i am new to the world of iphone unlocking and jb and whtever jargons we use. wanted to buy an unlocked iphone 3gs but am not sure if it is possible to update to the soon to be released os 4.0 in the future. and if we can do that hope   the phone doesnt get locked again thru updation of software. reply
thx.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 23, 2010)

*Installing Android on iPhone*

OK am about to do something blasphemous . If you ahve a spare iPhone 2G lying around it should be worth try.

*theiphonewiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_iDroid

Anyone?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ I'm definitely in, if it works on iPod touch 2G


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Installing Android on iPhone*



amitabhishek said:


> OK am about to do something blasphemous . If you ahve a spare iPhone 2G lying around it should be worth try.
> 
> *theiphonewiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_iDroid
> 
> Anyone?



Ya i saw the video few days back in engadget. Awesome and a must try. Will try if i get some time.. If anyone got it working let know

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

^^^ oops only for iphone 2g.


----------



## dreams (May 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

New JB in the name of spirit has been launched for all latest version of firmware for iPod, iPhone and iPad. Has anybody tried it?

BTW, this is my new case.


----------



## zboy123 (May 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> New JB in the name of spirit has been launched for all latest version of firmware for iPod, iPhone and iPad. Has anybody tried it?
> 
> BTW, this is my new case.



Where did you get that case? I want one in black!! btw did anyone here try spirit yet on Windows 7 64 bit?


----------



## the.kaushik (May 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> New JB in the name of spirit has been launched for all latest version of firmware for iPod, iPhone and iPad. Has anybody tried it?
> 
> BTW, this is my new case.



Looks cool. Is it hard plastic or velvet


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey anyone tried spirit ?


----------



## dreams (May 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



zboy123 said:


> Where did you get that case? I want one in black!! btw did anyone here try spirit yet on Windows 7 64 bit?





the.kaushik said:


> Looks cool. Is it hard plastic or velvet


I bought it from eBay. Shipper is from HK. Its a bid. INR 250 Its hard plastic and the black color is of soft rubber. I bought the Maroon Black combo. Awesome. Goto eBay globalbuy and search the seller prolams. Only the shipping is huge, 4.5$. But the cost of the case is .2$ (bid)



NIGHTMARE said:


> hey anyone tried spirit ?


I have d/l spirit and 3.1.3 firmware. Since no wifi, I am yet to try it. For win 7 64bit users, run spirit in compatibility mode of 98 and also as admin.


----------



## shady_inc (May 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My iPod Touch shipped with 3.1.3 firmware.I want to JB it using spirit, but am a bit nervous since there is no word yet on the reliability of the method.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> )
> 
> 
> I have d/l spirit and 3.1.3 firmware. Since no wifi, I am yet to try it. For win 7 64bit users, run spirit in compatibility mode of 98 and also as admin.



Hi,I am also using win 7 x64 and run compatibility mode of 98 and ME(Run as administrator)i have no issue spirit work like charm very very easy JB as compare all just one click that all.my every application is working fine my cra*k app give new life to my iphone.And take backup of shsh blob 



shady_inc said:


> My iPod Touch shipped with 3.1.3 firmware.I want to JB it using spirit, but am a bit nervous since there is no word yet on the reliability of the method.



bro do it no worry.And take backup of shsh blob


----------



## dreams (May 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ were you prev Jb by blackra1n or this is the first time you did?

Can you let us know the step by step activities you have followed to Jb using spirit.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> ^^ were you prev Jb by blackra1n or this is the first time you did?
> 
> Can you let us know the step by step activities you have followed to Jb using spirit.



No this not my first time already done with 3G iphone but  in 3GS yes its my first time.I am using Win7 x64.

I want to confirm you its only jailbreak tool which does not upgrade your baseband and no unlock.If you are 3.1.2 so you are able to unlock otherwise you lost your signal.

Step--1 Download and install Spirit from here.

Step--2 Take a backup with itunes or use iPhone Backup Extractor 

Step--3 Connect your iphone with pc,if itunes appear so close it.

Step--4 Before running Spirit make sure its in compatibility mode Window 98/Me after that run spirit as administrator.


Step--5 Now spirit shows you iphone 3GS is connect just and click on Jailbreak after few second it will show complete and jailbreak button change into Quit,its done then iphone restart and Apple logo appears.You can see cydia in your iphone.


After jail-breaking please take backup of your SHSH blobs.

If you have any query please free to ask


----------



## shady_inc (May 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

JB'd my Touch using Spirit.Can see Cydia now on my springboard.Now the hurdle: I need Wifi to download all the goodies from Cydia as well as to fetch some good e-books for reading in Stanza as well as to play multiplayer games as well as to access iTunes Store on the Touch itself rather than PC as well as to.......you get the idea.So I am looking for a way to share my PC internet with my iPod, but have no idea no to accomplish it.Any help.?


----------



## dreams (May 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> No this not my first time already done with 3G iphone but  in 3GS yes its my first time.I am using Win7 x64.
> 
> I want to confirm you its only jailbreak tool which does not upgrade your baseband and no unlock.If you are 3.1.2 so you are able to unlock otherwise you lost your signal.
> 
> ...


Buddy you have missed the main part..ok, let me explain my situation.
Mine is a factory unlocked 3gs running 3.1.2 firmware jb using blackra1n
When I read about spirit, first and foremost thing to follow is to remove the jb or simply restore 3gs to the orig firmware. In my case, i can update to 3.1.3.
Once done, I should run spirit which will jb my 3gs running on 3.1.3

Did you fall in any of these? Like the firmware part?
Also how to take backup of SHSH blobs?



shady_inc said:


> JB'd my Touch using Spirit.Can see Cydia now on my springboard.Now the hurdle: I need Wifi to download all the goodies from Cydia as well as to fetch some good e-books for reading in Stanza as well as to play multiplayer games as well as to access iTunes Store on the Touch itself rather than PC as well as to.......you get the idea.So I am looking for a way to share my PC internet with my iPod, but have no idea no to accomplish it.Any help.?


I am also in the same situation buddy and this is the reason I am hesitating to try the jb.

Anybody can guide us the way to use the internet connection other than GPRS/Edge/3G and WiFi?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Buddy you have missed the main part..ok, let me explain my situation.
> Mine is a factory unlocked 3gs running 3.1.2 firmware jb using blackra1n
> When I read about spirit, first and foremost thing to follow is to remove the jb or simply restore 3gs to the orig firmware. In my case, i can update to 3.1.3.
> Once done, I should run spirit which will jb my 3gs running on 3.1.3
> ...



If u have official unlocked so why u r scaring.But sorry i don't understand wat u want ask ?

If u want JB 3.1.3,so update ur firmware of iphone via itunes and use the step which i mention and take backup.

download Auto SHSH Tool for backup ur SHSH blobs from here

Before running auto shsh put ur phone in recovery mode follow the step 

Get the iPhone into simple restore/recovery mode. When in this mode on the iPhone the iTunes logo and the USB cable is shown (Apple default), or "Steve" (Standard Pwnage) or your custom recovery logo.
1. Disconnect iPhone from your PC/Mac if not done already.
2. Hold Power/Sleep until the red slider shows up, slide to shut the iPhone down. If this aint work hold Power/Sleep and Home until the iPhone shuts down. Put it aside.
3. Start iTunes on your PC/Mac and make sure to have the latest version.
4. On the iPhone press Home button and keep holding it while connecting the iPhone to your PC/Mac.
5. iTunes will detect an iPhone in recovery mode, the iPhone shown the recovery logo.

If agian facing any issue or hesitated to JB any of reason PM me ur Gtalk or skype ID i will add u.


----------



## dreams (May 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thnx a bunch m8..comes in handy..I am now in the process of using my computer internet in iPhone. if succeeded, will jb for sure.

BTW, like trying the OS 4.0 Beta??

Update: Success on using iPhone with my broadband.

Follow the steps in this thread..

*www.hackint0sh.org/f127/32902.htm

I am using it now..wow!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ u want to use ur broadband connection in ur iphone ?R u having wireless router or laptop with wifi card enable.


----------



## shady_inc (May 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I has no wireless network adapter on my PC.! Will have to search the local market for a cheap USB-based one....


----------



## dreams (May 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

successfully updated to 3.1.3 and jb wit spirit..worked like a charm!!!
tnx nightmare..


----------



## shady_inc (May 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hmm...apps like ifunbox and iphone PC suite still report my Touch as jailed despite JBing it with Spirit.Can someone verify this.?


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (May 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What will be the screen replacement cost of iPhone 3G 16 GB? I broke my inner LCD in an accident.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> successfully updated to 3.1.3 and jb wit spirit..worked like a charm!!!
> tnx nightmare..


more than welcome brother.hey are you using laptop ? 



shady_inc said:


> Hmm...apps like ifunbox and iphone PC suite still report my Touch as jailed despite JBing it with Spirit.Can someone verify this.?



Ya it will work like charm i am using it,but you have to install a application from called afc2add from cydia (just search it ),which enable ifunbox to access root file system because ifunbox used AFC2 service to browser.

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------




Tanmay Satpathy said:


> What will be the screen replacement cost of iPhone 3G 16 GB? I broke my inner LCD in an accident.



around 8k in delhi gafar market.3G LCD is cheaper than 2G.

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




shady_inc said:


> I has no wireless network adapter on my PC.! Will have to search the local market for a cheap USB-based one....



i have no idea wat is price this time but i bought wi-fi USB belkin company  which cost me 1000 or 1200 1 yr ago.


----------



## dreams (May 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> more than welcome brother.hey are you using laptop ?


Yes, I do. Also, I ran spirit using 98 compatibility mode.

BTW, do u experience battery drain? I experience a lot. What theme are u using?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Yes, I do. Also, I ran spirit using 98 compatibility mode.
> 
> BTW, do u experience battery drain? I experience a lot. What theme are u using?



If you using win7 so don't need to worry about sharing Wi-Fi connection just download this software it will share your LAN connection via laptop to other device and its easy to use.I hope you like it.

Download

No issue with battery and using  Buuf2 theme from cydia.


----------



## dreams (May 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Buuf2..gud one.,I used the same. Like it.
I got info abt copnnectify frmanother forum, but managed to use the inbuilt ad-hoc conn frm Win 7. Works like a breeze.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ you have purchased cover for your ipod from ebay global right so they will delivered the item to any other countries also ?


----------



## dreams (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This facility is basically to get items from abroad to india. I got mine from a hong kong dealer. Damn cheap and authentic.


----------



## i_am_crack (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

please advise us the best place to get iphone 3gs 8gb or 16gb online?

eBro


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



i_am_crack said:


> please advise us the best place to get iphone 3gs 8gb or 16gb online?
> 
> eBro



go buy from your local seller or forum people are selling unlocked iphone and 3GS only comes in 16 and 32GB their is no 8GB model only in 2G and 3G series.

see here


----------



## dreams (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Why online??? You can get one from Airtel or Vodafone and unlock them.


----------



## raja2281 (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

an1 has idea abt the latest price from local sellers grey mkt for 3gs 16gb???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Depend on condition 24-28 k

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




dreams said:


> This facility is basically to get items from abroad to india. I got mine from a hong kong dealer. Damn cheap and authentic.


So its only for india


----------



## i_am_crack (May 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Why online??? You can get one from Airtel or Vodafone and unlock them.



Seems like we need to register to view anyway...

Thanks Nightmare..for the headsup on price.. I think i will have to live with karbonn for some more time...Woooow.. thatz a cost

eBRo


----------



## dreams (May 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> So its only for india


I dont think so..anyways can check and let u knw. Which country you want the items to be shipped?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> I dont think so..anyways can check and let u knw. Which country you want the items to be shipped?



U.K ......


----------



## shady_inc (May 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> Update: Success on using iPhone with my broadband.
> 
> Follow the steps in this thread..
> 
> ...



I too succeeded in sharing my Ethernet connection with my iTouch by using a USB-based Wireless network adapter.! I used ICS rather than network bridge to share the connection.
The Touch just got so much more sweeter now.!!


----------



## dreams (May 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Glad you got it worked. Enjoy!!!


NIGHTMARE said:


> U.K ......


Yes, u can get items worldwide.


----------



## cosmos (May 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guyz,

I will 1st start off with the good newz and then d bad newz...

My iPod Touch 2G 32gigs screwed up 3 times and then i had pretty long  and may i say interesting chat with the Customer Relationship Manager located in Singapore!! So finally  i submitted my old iPod 2G and now i got a Touch 3G 32gigs with a  another 1 year warranty  Apple service is awesome...  

Now i tried jailbreaking the new iPod with Spirit and i think it went ok bcoz i can now see cydia installed. But there is something wrong with the wifi card in my PC and hence i cant create an adhoc network in Win 7. Think the Belkin driver is not up for Windows 7...Hence i cant connect my ipod to my pc and it is not possible to dowload any themes or winterboard.

Also i had lot of full version cracked games installed in my previous iPod bt i cant install them in new one. My previous model was an MB model whereas this is an MC model. Can any one provide me tips on how to install cracked games after jailbreaking plzzzzz 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

use connectify to share your internet and for application sync intsall appsync for 3.1


----------



## cosmos (May 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@nightmare - downloaded connectify and installed it on my win7. Created an adhoc network and i am also able to join it on my ipod. But i think the internet sharing is not happening as i keep getting message on safari "Cannot open page. Safari could not open the page because the server stopped responding." ...I have shared my lan connection during the installation process of connectify and i can also see the ipod in the Connected clients list but internet sharing is failing.

Cheers,
Cosmos

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Got it nw...Avast Firewall was blocking the connection..Thanx for your help...

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ welcome mate


----------



## sachitgul (May 21, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today I checked my cydia after like a month or so and damn I needed like 12 updates..
So I decided to go for a complete update which was around 5mb or smtn..

So during the end of the update I suddenly lost my wifI and the update could not be completed (damn it)

then cydia asked me to reboot..
And since I am on a tethered JB and I don't have my PC I quit by pressing the home button...

Now I'm getting paranoid..
Have I like screwd up my cydia????

Bcz first my wifi interupted the update
will this cause any major issues??
Can I update the unupdated apps later or are they corrupted??

Also I didn't reboot
will this also cause any issues??
I mean now If I go into cydia it just shows me the reboot screen..

Help me plz..

Btw this is posted from my iPod touch..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

First you can try this browsing by  SSH into root/private/ect/apt/sources.list.d and remove all entries except saurik.list. Try it if the issue still in same stage let me know and if you are getting any error plz post here.take screen shot.


----------



## krates (May 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Got iphone 3g 16gb as iphone hd wait is too long I guess.. will buy it @ launch in india..

Till then I am thinking of getting a bluetooth headset for iphone for answering calls and for music.. like the moto s9? 

Guys please recommend me some..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ I couldn't find anything smaller & better than my S9  
If you can get hold of one now, definitely a good buy


----------



## krates (May 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ where to get it? does it gets sold seprately other than with moto phones?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ofcourse you can buy it seperately, I bought it with my Rokr E6 though. 

Beware of fake S9 though. If you want I can mail you the Motorola counterfeit Identification book


----------



## krates (May 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*cgi.ebay.in/New-Motorola-S9-Blueto...&pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item35a977689a

*cgi.ebay.in/New-Motorokr-Motorola-...&pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item35a9901015

is the hd one better

and is it real?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Both the product and seller appears to be fake, look at his reputation. 
Don't risk S9 on ebay, better to buy it off a store coz there are a lot of fake ones.

BTW here's the difference between S9 and S9 HD
*3.ly/GcUp

*3.ly/YeRR


----------



## krates (May 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

dude i don't think I am gonna find it here at our local stores? is there any trust able site from where I can get it?


----------



## sachitgul (May 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok i rebooted after the Cydia dilemma (which still isnt solved as cydia installer refused to start before all this)

AND NOW..



blackra1n shows me the irritating "blackra1n.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.  We are sorry for the inconvenience"

it also says some .dll file is missing..


what should i do??
i tried it like more than 30 times and restarted my PC more than 3 times..
still nothing..

is this because of mt new computer??
my old HDD crashed and i have lost everything..


does this have smtn to do with that??


I So do not want to restore to 3.1.3 and lose all my data..
its where all my 50gb of music is..

anyway to solve this problem
plz help ASAP..

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------




sachitgul said:


> ok i rebooted after the Cydia dilemma (which still isnt solved as cydia installer refused to start before all this)
> 
> AND NOW..
> 
> ...






oh finally got the issue solved!!

phew i missed a couple of heartbeats..
even the cydia issue has been solved it seems..


----------



## krates (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXAutY_i4Bk

which theme is that?


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



krates said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXAutY_i4Bk
> 
> which theme is that?



Krates, why not order S9 (if you are going for S9) directly from Lipap systems. check www.bcowonindia.in


----------



## max_demon (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

am i the 1st one here to have ipad?


----------



## krates (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> Krates, why not order S9 (if you are going for S9) directly from Lipap systems. check www.bcowonindia.in



Hey thanks... actually I talked to utsav and he suggested me BH200 so I am most likely going for that  getting it for 2k is it a good price?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



max_demon said:


> am i the 1st one here to have ipad?


ooooooooooooooo congrats pics plzzzzzzz 
and damages too


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys ur bluethooth handfree work with skype have u check that bcoz mine is not working i checked my jebra and samsung


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



krates said:


> Hey thanks... actually I talked to utsav and he suggested me BH200 so I am most likely going for that  getting it for 2k is it a good price?


BH200 as in Nokia BH200 or Dell BH200??


----------



## krates (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> BH200 as in Nokia BH200 or Dell BH200??



dell!!!...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ohh then 2K is a good deal


----------



## max_demon (May 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/5791/dsc02414medium.jpg
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/4203/dsc02415medium.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/1223/dsc02416medium.jpg
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/1668/dsc02417medium.jpg

31k total cost


----------



## krates (May 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ congo dude... You got what I want so badly


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



max_demon said:


> *img33.imageshack.us/img33/5791/dsc02414medium.jpg
> *img266.imageshack.us/img266/4203/dsc02415medium.jpg
> *img200.imageshack.us/img200/1223/dsc02416medium.jpg
> *img185.imageshack.us/img185/1668/dsc02417medium.jpg
> ...


Awesome 

BTW how did you get this?? ebay or relatives from US??

I'm planning one from US, so any info would be helpful


----------



## krates (May 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Get from TE there are people selling it for cheap and ebay too


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thank you krates, will check it out now

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------

OMG they quote insane price, I was planning to get it from my aunt (_who got my iPod touch too _ ) 
Don't you think price here is too much considering I can get 64GB iPad for 32K from US??

And a few listings in ebay are like 50-60K  

Also is the 3G+Wifi version carrier locked ??? Again the usual contract period like iPhone or what?? 

Do you think getting the 3G + Wifi(_If there isn't any carrier lock_) version is usable in India, I mean is there any chance of micro sim's availabilty here? 

I have a router, so no prob in home. While on the move I can tether my Spica's data plan, But I don't want to drain Spica's battery just for the sake of browsing on iPad, so I intend to get the 3G one if it works here 

Suggestions please


----------



## vulpine (May 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> Do you think getting the 3G + Wifi(If there isn't any carrier lock) version is usable in India, I mean is there any chance of micro sim's availabilty here?



You can make micro sim any normal sim. You just need to cut it. see the tutorial


In India Wifi only version doesn't make sense. Go for 3G one.....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



vulpine said:


> You can make micro sim any normal sim. You just need to cut it. see the tutorial
> 
> 
> In India Wifi only version doesn't make sense. Go for 3G one.....


Thanks for the info man.
Nice DIY way of making micro sim, I wish to see the look on steve jobs face, when we cut a BSNL 3G sim into it .

Can anyone shed some light on the carrier lock details of iPad 3G+wifi.


----------



## dhan_shh (May 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@max_demon 

Congrats Dude,Gr8 buy for 31K,

I'm planning to get WiFi+3G version.


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



max_demon said:


> *img33.imageshack.us/img33/5791/dsc02414medium.jpg
> *img266.imageshack.us/img266/4203/dsc02415medium.jpg
> *img200.imageshack.us/img200/1223/dsc02416medium.jpg
> *img185.imageshack.us/img185/1668/dsc02417medium.jpg
> ...



awesome purchase. congrats.


----------



## techno0065 (May 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi guys.i am going to buy a used iphone 3g black 8gb from a local shop which deals in sale of used iphones.the dealer is giving me for rs16000 and it is in godd condition as far as i have seen.is this price right for this model and is there any way i can verify that for how much it has been used and its authenticity. i am getting original charger and headphones.usb wire along with it.plz help


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



techno0065 said:


> hi guys.i am going to buy a used iphone 3g black 8gb from a local shop which deals in sale of used iphones.the dealer is giving me for rs16000 and it is in godd condition as far as i have seen.is this price right for this model and is there any way i can verify that for how much it has been used and its authenticity. i am getting original charger and headphones.usb wire along with it.plz help



Noooooooooooooo.

iPhone 3G is not going to get multitasking feature of iphone OS 4 due to it's comparatively weak processing power. you better wait and get iphone 3GS.


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

oh really??some say it is possible...if not i will buy a 3gs then...when is os 4 coming out??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^it's coming out this month.


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thnks for da info man..for how much can i get a used 3gs 16 gb..any idea?


----------



## PraKs (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@desiibond
We can do multitasking by installing App right ?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



PraKs said:


> @desiibond
> We can do multitasking by installing App right ?



iphone 3GS should be around 27k for used one. you can do multitasking on iphone 3G using an app but from what I know, the iphone 3G h/w is not powerful enough and that is the reason why Apple left out iphone 3G.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ also the battery drain is quicker in iphone 3g while multitasking


----------



## techno0065 (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey ia m gettin a 16 gb iphone 3gs black for rs20500 in good condition...is it a good deal??
should i go for it??


----------



## krates (Jun 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

3G is good for multitasking..

And yea recently I OC CPU of 3G to 550 MHZ  doing pretty well though 

*www.sinfuliphone.com/showthread.php?p=135477

please do this at your own risk  results are pretty amazing though


----------



## tarundham (Jun 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey i have heard a lot about ipod touch and i finally asked my bro to get me one form canada is it good????? and its 8gb can u plz tell me how to run paid apps for free???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ JB simple


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So, the iPhone 4 is here.... Whats coming to mind ppl? Would you go for it?


----------



## max_demon (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i'll have it asap will sell my 3gs right now na na na..


----------



## krates (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

seriously iPhone 4 is damn feature rich compared to every iPhone... I am saving up for it


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hopefully,atleast this Sep'10,we should have iPhone4,

 Vodafone to bring iPhone 4 to India ?

 source: *www.ciol.com/News/News/News-Reports/Vodafone-to-bring-iPhone-4-to-India/137383/0/


----------



## krates (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cool, what will be the price any guesses?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My carrier displaying message for registration 

*interest.orange.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jun 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

IMO Iphone 4 in india would cost somewhere between 36 - 40 k for the 32 GB model. The 16 GB one may cost 30-35 K approx. Vodafone and Airtel seems to maintain the price in this range for 3G and 3GS too


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Some one here asked about Moto S9 vs S9 HD. Good news is that you can flash your old moto S9 to S9 HD and enjoy srs effects of S9 HD, no need to buy S9 HD for that extra amount  

I just flashed my S9 to S9 HD 

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/4176/img0152k.png*img256.imageshack.us/img256/4586/img0153.png

Source *bit.ly/bqEF8J


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys i installed IOS4 on my iPhone 3G and jailbroke also have a look at some screenshots here. Hope you like it  

*classictutorials.com/2010/06/ios4-hands-on-developer-edition/


----------



## dreams (Jun 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thts cool..i believe windows users cannot try this..am I right???


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ya they cant

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

As days goes on. i realized that 3G is not really capable of multitasking. The phone just stucks after running 2 3 apps. I guess that's why apple didn't released multitasking for 3G.


----------



## dreams (Jun 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thnk god..i am wit 3GS

so any1 in an idea of buying the iPhone 4??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Folks, the iPad is in the house. WiFi+3G 64GB. MTNL 3G is running great and let me tell you this product is a freakin' revolution! I've already started to hate browsing on my PC and MacBook.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Now,it is confirmed that iphone 4 has 512MB RAM,WOW..!

Happy to share few:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iPhone-4-Info-Graphic_20100609.jpg



Some more comparison:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/198214-pcw_chart_2_corrected_origin.jpg


Come September,Bring Cheers to all!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> thnk god..i am wit 3GS
> 
> so any1 in an idea of buying the iPhone 4??



ya planning to buy but first i m sell my 3GS after that.I visit the store and ask about  iphone 4 is available in black and pre-order,they start selling from Thursday,let see when white colour will be arrive.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

All of us anxiously waiting for iOS4 upgrade tomorrow,21st Jun'10,

An exhaustive and complete walkthrough of "iOS4" here:   

                   iOS 4 walkthrough | TiPb


----------



## dreams (Jun 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ya planning to buy but first i m sell my 3GS after that.I visit the store and ask about  iphone 4 is available in black and pre-order,they start selling from Thursday,let see when white colour will be arrive.


Gud to hear that..but hate white color.



dhan_shh said:


> All of us anxiously waiting for iOS4 upgrade tomorrow,21st Jun'10,
> 
> An exhaustive and complete walkthrough of "iOS4" here:
> 
> iOS 4 walkthrough | TiPb


thnx a bunch for the link and me too awaiting the release and further d/l and update of iOS4


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys i have jebra BT 205 blue-tooth handfree its working when i call some one but their is no interaction when i am using skype to call and hearing the music?I also check with one Samsung WEP460 handfree still its not working.


----------



## dreams (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Successfully updated my 3gs to iOS4. Worked like a breeze. Wallpaper, folders, zoom in cam all works gr8. any body else tried???


----------



## krates (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

any unlock or jb out for IOS 4? for windows users..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

unlocking is available .i m not going to upgrade 4.0 until jb released


----------



## harshal009 (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have Iphone 3gs brought from US and unlocked here. I am on airtel. If i upgrade it to IOS4, I know that the unlock will be reset and it will be locked to the carrier. My question is, will it be locked to at&t or can i use the locked phone on airtel? since airtel is official carrier for the iphones?

Thanks,
Harshal.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ yes the unlock will reset if upgrade to 4.0.Whenever you purchased iphone (excluding iphone 4) it locked with his official carrier.In your case phone is locked with AT&T and  didn't unlocked your iphone its means your phone is still locked with AT&T.You have not purchased this iphone from airtel,so can't use it.


----------



## krates (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ultrasn0w can unlock it.. if you are on older baseband..

I am upgrading can't wait.. can live without phone for some days but not trying new OS is eee for me..


----------



## harshal009 (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



krates said:


> ultrasn0w can unlock it.. if you are on older baseband..
> 
> I am upgrading can't wait.. can live without phone for some days but no OS



update us how it goes.. me too thinking of upgrading and using it like a ipod for a few days


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ultrasn0w 0.9.3 is released in Cydia for  Unlock Iphone Baseband 04.26.08 Thru 05.13.04 ( Ios 3.1.3 And Ios 4.0 )


----------



## krates (Jun 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

IOS 4 is mindblowing guys 

iPhone 3g = Got everything including multitasking with the Redsn0w jb  Just loving it.. 

*UNLOCKED EVEN 
* 
Wait will update with pics..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

oye krates jara BSNL ki GPRS ki settings bata.


----------



## dreams (Jun 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes..iOS4 rocks..like the multitasking, folders and iBooks. I am loving it. Pretty bad the zoom on cam is not upto the mark. but atleast a zoom is avail.

I am not gonna jb, will wait for some more days to do it. Also read, jb is avail for 3gs.


----------



## krates (Jun 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@nightmare just write *bsnlnet* in access point


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys i sold my 3GS,tomorrow i am going to apple store to grap another apple.But i don't think so its available in store because in their site showing ship on 14 July,other carrier are holding the phone with contract.Today i read signal issue  and call dropping.I think if this issue is major so apple will recall all the phones.


----------



## dreams (Jun 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The signal issue and call dropping is basically due to the antenna located on the sides of the iPhone 4.

When contacted Apple, they had asked to hold the iPhone properly or use a case to avoid direct contact to your flesh. Shockingly, this was replied by Jobs himself.

If this is the case, I do not think they would re-call. Unless and otherwise all iPhones are returned or usage is boycotted.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> The signal issue and call dropping is basically due to the antenna located on the sides of the iPhone 4.
> 
> When contacted Apple, they had asked to hold the iPhone properly or use a case to avoid direct contact to your flesh. Shockingly, this was replied by Jobs himself.
> 
> If this is the case, I do not think they would re-call. Unless and otherwise all iPhones are returned or usage is boycotted.



define 'hold properly' and here is a reply from a dude on 'hold properly' : AddThis utility frame

it's a knockout slap on face 

Apple rushed the product and now when the issue came out, they are pointing finger at end-users. nice, very nice.

anyways, I seriously doubt if this would dent any sales. those phones will be bought and those plastic cases will also be bought for ridiculously high prices. End result is that Apple and it's partners make merry with cash inflows. End of story


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

that was not expected from apple


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys purchase iphone 4.pics later when reach my room huuree.F**king 50 people in line.


----------



## krates (Jun 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

cool man !!! Congo how's it?


----------



## dreams (Jun 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Congrtz nightmare..awaiting snappies..any dropped calls til now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> The signal issue and call dropping is basically due to the antenna located on the sides of the iPhone 4.
> 
> When contacted Apple, they had asked to hold the iPhone properly or use a case to avoid direct contact to your flesh. Shockingly, this was replied by Jobs himself.
> 
> If this is the case, I do not think they would re-call. Unless and otherwise all iPhones are returned or usage is boycotted.



A few months back folks at Apple were saying that there is no correct way to hold the iPad. "The product adjusts according to you, you don't have to adjust according to the product". Now they say that customers don't know how to handle the iPhone. Either they are confused or they just don't give a damn about the customers anymore. They've sold their stuff for the year and they're done. We'll see a fancy 'Apple has the best customer care' slide in the January event and people(especially fanboys) will forget about all this. That's how it works at Apple. I, being a fanboy will still buy iPhone 4.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks guys,Actually didn't  activate the phone right  now due to micro sim and no time.here are few pics.

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/6710/img1818y.th.jpg*img202.imageshack.us/img202/411/img1812st.th.jpg*img15.imageshack.us/img15/6938/img1820by.th.jpg*img697.imageshack.us/img697/2502/img1821e.th.jpg*img697.imageshack.us/img697/4679/img1819r.th.jpg*img85.imageshack.us/img85/7687/img1815b.th.jpg
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/55/img1816c.th.jpg*img580.imageshack.us/img580/3098/img1814f.th.jpg


----------



## PraKs (Jun 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Congrats bro


----------



## dreams (Jun 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

looks cool nightmare..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks guys,But their signal issue i checked that and phone is really fast you see and feel it as usual without JB it like death.


----------



## PraKs (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple is pushing a patch on OS4 which will resolve this signal issue


----------



## dreams (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^thts cool..any source??

cos, its a design issue and not a software problem. Its mainly due to the antennas placed on the side metal strips where we hold the phone.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

lets see 4.01 releasing next week


----------



## PraKs (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If Jobs says that iPhone users are holding phone in wrong way, everyone believes it 

Well it seems a OS issue not on side antenna issue. Many phones including 5800 has side antenna with even GPS on side. Still it works fine.

AppleInsider | Death Grip hysteria may end Monday with iOS 4.01


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

OMG!

iPhone 4 is available in Chennai Grey market,

Factory Unlocked pieces,..............After hearing the price,I almost fainted!....Rs.77,500!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

give me Rs 70,000 i will ship


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^Thanks for your offer!   I'll wait for 'white' ip4!

BTW,congrats on ur purchase nightmare,share ur review with us!


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> OMG!
> 
> iPhone 4 is available in Chennai Grey market,
> 
> Factory Unlocked pieces,..............After hearing the price,I almost fainted!....Rs.77,500!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Holy $hitballs!!!

Is there any end to human greed!!!?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amitabhishek said:


> Holy $hitballs!!!
> 
> Is there any end to human greed!!!?



lol. you can get a ****ing macbook or imac for that price or I can even go to nearby country, get unlocked iphone enjoy some tourism and come back.


----------



## dreams (Jul 1, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

77, 500 for a iPhone 4???? WTF!!!

I heard the same is available in Ghaffar market, Delhi for around 60-70k.

This seems to be gud business. Any bargain possibilities, to 30K


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

lmao =)) 77k  =)) I can get 3gs+hd2+android phone for that price =))


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I'm stuck with this weird problem while upgrading my touch 2G to 4.0, I used redsnow to install Jailbroken 4.0, iPod shows Downloading Jailbreak data or something with the Animated circle and it stays like that for some 10-15 mins and boots back into my old 3.1.2 with all my apps intact.

What should I be doing, did I miss anything???


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

first u need to install IOS 4.0 and then check the firmware by using it for some mins and then u do the jailbreak... because going back to 3.1.2 after installing a new firmware is impossible!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^
Ohh Downgrade isn't possible then!!! I'll wait in that case


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i didn't meant downgrade.. u can downgrade...... that time i meant u said after jailbreak u were going back to 3.1.2 so I was saying how u can go back after 4.0 is installed because it cleans up every trace of software when new firmware is installed!


----------



## vulpine (Jul 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@iphone at 77K 

They may actually be selling at that price!
And that reminds me of this video.


[youtube]NLJzI0tQdD0[/youtube]


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

One of my friend having problem in his 3GS the time and date disappear frequently.So he go to the apple store and discuss his problem  they change the phone and give him  a iphone 4 by charging £60.


----------



## dreams (Jul 7, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Freaking god..tht is awesome m8.


----------



## kkr (Jul 11, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> ^^^Thanks for your offer!   I'll wait for 'white' ip4!
> 
> BTW,congrats on ur purchase nightmare,share ur review with us!


*41k in hyderabad*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How to apply an iColor wrap


----------



## dreams (Jul 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Wonderful share..But I doubt we can get only 2 out of 5 requirements in India.

2 Books and Scissors. 

LOL


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

getting an ipod touch 32gb today............
Plz tell me what I should in order to keep it away from scratches
My friend's coming from USA in Aug, have asked him to bring an otterbox case, but till then, what should I do ??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> getting an ipod touch 32gb today............
> Plz tell me what I should in order to keep it away from scratches
> My friend's coming from USA in Aug, have asked him to bring an otterbox case, but till then, what should I do ??


keep it away from hard objects like keys, stone floor, hard surfaces etc. wrap it in tissue paper if you want to protect the rear.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

also, whts the best earphone available for around 1.5k. Bass should be good
Thanx


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> also, whts the best earphone available for around 1.5k. Bass should be good
> Thanx



SoundMagic PL-30 (superb audio quality, adjustable bass)


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanx Bond

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

also, how much is it available for


----------



## kalpik (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

~1000 bucks..


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

also, can I JB iOS 4?
If yes, then how


----------



## desiibond (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> also, can I JB iOS 4?
> If yes, then how



1) backup ipod setttings and data
2) use utilities like redn0w or pwnage tools to jailbreak. iOS 4.0 Jailbreak Redsn0w 0.9.5 for Windows and Mac | Redmond Pie
3) test completely before using the JBed ipod touch.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanx
will post about it after JBing

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

thanx
will post about it after JBing


----------



## dreams (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Not all iDevices running iOS4 can be JBed. And if you upgrade to iOS 4.0.1, then no JB available till date.

Before JBing, check its bootrom version.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i am not being able to register my ipod due to my yuva card.....
is there any other way out... plz reply immediately

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

y agot it there's an option called register later
sorry missed it


----------



## desiibond (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> i am not being able to register my ipod due to my yuva card.....
> is there any other way out... plz reply immediately
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------
> ...



*support.apple.com/kb/ht2534


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My ipod touch is not being discovered by ipod wizard 1.3. I am running  7 ultimate 64 bit
ne reasons ?


----------



## krates (Jul 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

my phone got messed up with water  given the phone for repairing hope it gets fixed


----------



## dreams (Jul 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hope it should be alright..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@krates is time upgrade.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

any sennheiser recommendation for earphone around 1.5k


----------



## vulpine (Jul 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Cool PC Guy Ken
Y only sennheiser ? They r gud but they r seriously overpriced and at 1500 U only get average pair of earphones.
Look at soundmagic pl30 which I ve been reading good reviews these days. And they r gr8 value 4 money too. Im interestrd in em too. 
Il wait till my ep635s cmpltely giv up or till I gain some good amount of M vitamins.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

y u not go for Philips instead of soundmagic.Soundmagic come with lot of accessories but believe me sound quality is not good as compare to philips but if u like treble so soundmagic is good.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

the soundmagic doesnt luk gr8..........also, i can get from us as my friend has gone there...ne 1 didnt reply to my post that my ipod is not discovered as found new hardware in windows 7 ultimate and also ipod wizard 1.3 cannot also discover it...plz help


----------



## dreams (Jul 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Is iTunes installed?


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yes and i have updated to ios 4


----------



## desiibond (Jul 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> the soundmagic doesnt luk gr8..........also, i can get from us as my friend has gone there...ne 1 didnt reply to my post that my ipod is not discovered as found new hardware in windows 7 ultimate and also ipod wizard 1.3 cannot also discover it...plz help



SoundmAgic earphones first look great but they sound really good. I felt the same about build quality when I first bought them. The reason is that they are not shiny and look dull. After using then fir more than a month, I can way that my next earphones would be soundmagic only.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok................
im getting a pl30......but from which site should i get them because they are not available in imy city.....plz suggest the cheapest option and also reliable
thanx


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ordered it on ebay
seller is theitwares and im getting it for rs 927 including shipping


----------



## dreams (Jul 27, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Gud buy, do post a review and snaps once u receive it pal.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 28, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

YouTube - iPhone 2G/3G/3GS/4 Speed Comparison


----------



## dreams (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Which is the best replacement for iTunes for syncing stuffs into iPhone. I am sick of iTunes has it unchecks all categories and rechecking it causes a wipe and resync everytime.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wenever i try to jailbreak my ipod touch, snowbreeze shows firmware is unrecognisable.
i installed ios 4 from the same and im using snowbreeze version 1.7 and am running win 7 ulti x64
need ur help
thanx


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Oh! What a Gr8 Day today!!!!

Got my old SIM locked iphone 3GS JAILBROKEN & UNLOCKED at last,

Thanks to DevTeam & comex!


Saved my SHSH at last!

jailbreakme.com from iphone safari---->slide to jailbreak-----> cydia installed----> installed ultrasn0w 0.93---->unlocked iphone


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Slide-to-Jailbreak.png    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/Cydia-Installed.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0005-1.png


Now,all of us can enjoy jb/ul,I don't find any MMS problem?!


----------



## PraKs (Aug 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Will it work for 3G iPhone also or just 4?


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes it will work in iphone 3G,

Type 'jailbreakme.com' or jailbreakme.modyi.com' from your Safari browser in iphone,

Follow the screen instructions!.........That's it!


----------



## PraKs (Aug 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dev team is rocking..

So no more installing softwares on PC... Just browse & break.

Anyways Apple has too much benefit. atleast people are taking their phones.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

safari closes whenevr i do slide to unlock ??
help me


----------



## dreams (Aug 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yep, jailbreakme is awesome..I jb yesterday my iPhone 3gs successfully. But have some issues in cydia..most of the time it doesnt work. Think the problem is with my wifi.


----------



## cosmos (Aug 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Still haven't found any jailbreak for iPod Touch 3G tethered device. So im stuck with 3.1.3 
I have lot of full version games installed on that version and upgrading to 4.0 will make me lose the jailbreak and the games 

Hope the devteam releases jailbreak for iPod touch soon 

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Personally I despise Apple products. But I see many who have JB their phones. So this is for them: How to Install Flash on Your iPhone (The Easy Way) - NYTimes.com


----------



## dilipc (Aug 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Problem solved.
thanks


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So do we have any iPhone 4 owners here?

Just curious as to how did you get it? Factory unlocked from ebay or shopyourworld, or the locked one from US?

Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Sorry, I am but i have purchased from UK apple store.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Might giving me a hint on about how hard is it to bring the 199$ one from USA to India?

 Say like a friend of mine from California is visiting India in the  coming month, can he bring the 199$ phone along with him? At max, he can  pay the early contract termination fee of 325$. But is that it??

I read somewhere that customs may charge, but in that case  you can simply keep the phone in your pocket so that it looks personal.

 That comes to 523$ which is way cheaper than here in India, and unlocking is no big deal today. wot say?

*P.S.: I can neither quick reply, nor post a new thread. Both showing errors saying "Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.**"* *Can somebody (who doesn't face this error) please create a separate thread for me for iPhone 4.*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Why you want to create separate thread for iphone 4 ? You can ask any query here.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Why you want to create separate thread for iphone 4 ? You can ask any query here.



Coz I have a question, and I want it to be discussed. This thread has gone big, and my tiny post would probably go unnoticed.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

plz try to ask your question here if someone is not able answer your query then i will create a thread.plz don't mind.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 14, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



webwizzy said:


> That comes to 523$ which is way cheaper than here in India, and unlocking is no big deal today.


Is it, really? Care to show us how it is done?

It is impossible to unlock an iPhone 4.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> Is it, really? Care to show us how it is done?
> 
> It is impossible to unlock an iPhone 4.



its true for software unlock , but theredo exist hardware unlocks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> Is it, really? Care to show us how it is done?
> 
> It is impossible to unlock an iPhone 4.



Its possible to unlock via software.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is there any other way to change the ipod touch 3g's firmware without using itunes ?

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

can ne one create an itunes account for me which doesnt require any credit card .please help me as i am not being able to jb my ipod touch 3g 32gb and my visa debit card is not working with itunes store. my email address is 
kenprakash@gmail.com
Please help


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Sorry this email ID is already been taken,So plz create new email ID or retrieve with previous email.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Nightmare for coming forward to help me.
I am sorry for the inconvenience caused.
My new email ID is kenprakash@hotmail.co.in
Just pm me if u require more details.
Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Check out ur PM


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Aug 17, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks nightmare
I am really grateful to you for helping me
Regards
Ken


----------



## aryayush (Aug 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



max_demon said:


> its true for software unlock , but theredo exist hardware unlocks





NIGHTMARE said:


> Its possible to unlock via software.



It cannot be unlocked, either via software or via hardware. The unlocked phones you see selling on the market are one that Apple itself sells unlocked in countries like Australia, England, Hong Kong and New Zealand.

The only reliable unlocking app in PwnageTool and it does not work with the iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4. The only software unlock that does work for the iPhone 4 is ultrasn0w and you need to be able to jailbreak an iPhone before you can use it, which in turn requires that the iPhone not be locked. So unless you have someone living in the USA jailbreak the iPhone before sending it to you, you cannot use ultrasn0w on it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aryayush said:


> It cannot be unlocked, either via software or via hardware. The unlocked phones you see selling on the market are one that Apple itself sells unlocked in countries like Australia, England, Hong Kong and New Zealand.
> 
> The only reliable unlocking app in PwnageTool and it does not work with the iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4. The only software unlock that does work for the iPhone 4 is ultrasn0w and you need to be able to jailbreak an iPhone before you can use it, which in turn requires that the iPhone not be locked. So unless you have someone living in the USA jailbreak the iPhone before sending it to you, you cannot use ultrasn0w on it.



bro i write the same thing iphone 4 unlocked via software(ultrasn0w ).Ofcousre if you want to unlocked your iphone so need JB first.And Version 1.0-1 of ultrasn0w works for:

* iPhone4 baseband 01.59
* 3G/3GS basebands 04.26.08, 05.11.07, 05.12.01 and 05.13.04.

planetbeing was the one working on ultrasn0w with musclenerd.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> Thanks nightmare
> I am really grateful to you for helping me
> Regards
> Ken



u welcome mate.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Need Help.... Stuck on iPhone logo..

Here is a situation - iPhone 3G 8GB was unlocked & jailbroken & was on 3.1.3 (have no idea on bootrom etc)

Now person wanted to format the phone so it was restored from settings of iPhone (without connecting to iTunes), 
it said it will delete all the data & pressed Ok.

It said, It will take some minutes/hours.. it went on & on.. now stuck with screen below.

*i35.tinypic.com/rlweon.jpg

Have no idea if it needs to be connected to iTunes & need to use some DFU, Do not have access to Wifi so cant use jailbreakme. ( Its just stuck at 
logo so cant even go to any site). Do I need to save any SHSH blob thing ?

Have PC installed with latest iTunes 64 bit. Can someone tell me what to do now ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

First thing is SHSH blob is save so u r able to downgrade ur firmware and second have u try to kick the phone from DFU mode try it.Don't its not a big problem, if u do most worst thing with iphone excluding physical damage, it never will hang always show the apple logo.

Kick the iPhone out of DFU mode and make it reboot. I always disconnect iPhone and Mac/PC but can be done even when connected.
1. Hold Start/Sleep and Home until the Apple logo shows up on the iPhone screen. This may take up to 30-60 seconds.
2. Let go of both buttons, the iPhone will reboot.


----------



## amitlw (Aug 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Trending Apple iPad*

Browse: Home / Crazy Talks, Featured Category / Trending Apple iPad
Trending Apple iPad

By Masked Menace on August 28, 2010

Travelling time in Mumbai is increasing exponentially with increasing number of cars adding each month. Being from the technology background I keep searching for time cutters which would be handy yet powerful. I would talk about mobile yet powerful has personal computer. 4words are iPad. It has everything images, video, itunes, apps, mail, maps, calendar and contacts.
Read more on -- ABTStudioz: Dreams Fulfilled


----------



## PraKs (Aug 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@nightmare,

Did the same thing

1. Hold Start/Sleep and Home until the Apple logo shows up on the iPhone screen. This may take up to 30-60 seconds.
2. Let go of both buttons, the iPhone will reboot.


Again same logo... Do I need to connect to iTunes ?


----------



## PraKs (Aug 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can any one on forum guide me through this JB thing on phone ?

Too many confusion for new bie.. Please PM me if you can spend 10 mints of your time on phone & guide  in this.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok try this may be this time it will be  work if not so try restore ur phone then if u have save ur SHSH blob so u can downgrade ur iphone firmware because itunes not allow to restore 3.1.3 which is ur current firmware version and if ur update to 4.0 so there is no problem u able JB ur phone on this firmware.have try run comet on this logo stage ? 

Kick the iPhone out of simple restore/recovery mode and make it reboot.
1. Connect iPhone and your PC/Mac, quit iTunes.
2. Hold Start/Sleep and Home for 10 seconds (I always count 100, 200, 300,...)
3. Let go of Home button but keep holding Start/Sleep until the Apple logo on the iPhone screen shows up.
4. Let go of Start/Sleep, the iPhone will boot

Regarding to ur phone calling u suppose to pay ISD call rates.Don't worry there is lot of other communication channel.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 30, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@NIGHTMARE
Thank you let me try.

Is there any one from Bangalore who are master in Apple JB things ?


----------



## PraKs (Aug 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Looking for iPhone guys in Bangalore.

Can anyone help in clearing some confusion & welcome new bie to Apple camp ?


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



PraKs said:


> Looking for iPhone guys in Bangalore.
> 
> Can anyone help in clearing some confusion & welcome new bie to Apple camp ?



Ya dude tell me.. i am from Bang. But whats there with JB to do with Bang


----------



## PraKs (Aug 31, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@the.kaushik
YGPM

Guys, If outer coating of iPhone cable is bit damaged/torn out, will it create any problem in JB ?


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Sep 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEW IPOD TOUCH 4G LAUNCHED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
awww.....that's a **** for me......got a new ipod touch 3g 32gb one month ago..........is there some way by which i can get my touch replaced by apple ??


----------



## PraKs (Sep 2, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Have two questions..



Which is best method to clean black back side of iPhone (best solution availble in India), removes scratches & sparks surface ?

Which is Best cover/casing for iPhone to protect it from fall ? (Dont like otterbox thing its just too bulky & looks bad) ?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEW IPOD TOUCH 4G LAUNCHED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> awww.....that's a **** for me......got a new ipod touch 3g 32gb one month ago..........is there some way by which i can get my touch replaced by apple ??




Got the ipod touch 32GB 8 days ago.. now dont know what can be done though the 4G version may be a little more expensive.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEW IPOD TOUCH 4G LAUNCHED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> awww.....that's a **** for me......got a new ipod touch 3g 32gb one month ago..........is there some way by which i can get my touch replaced by apple ??



When our luck is bad,we have to agree and carry it.Nothing much can be done.TRY to do that.If not possible then sell it to someone with a little low price and then put a little money more on that and buy a 4G model.AT least,a little money will be gone and saved but you'll be happy.At least,an Apple costumer with this Product should not be a poor man when buying an apple product.


----------



## ico (Sep 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEW IPOD TOUCH 4G LAUNCHED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> awww.....that's a **** for me......got a new ipod touch 3g 32gb one month ago..........is there some way by which i can get my touch replaced by apple ??


Apple always launches the new iPods in September.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ico said:


> Apple always launches the new iPods in September.



Oh! Wasnt aware of that... next time will be careful


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Sep 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can ne 1 tell me whats d best deal for my ipod touch 3g 32gb with a capdase 650  bucks cover brought only 2 weeks ago. the back shell of my ipod is i good condition with only 2 or 3 light scratches.
Thanx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> Can ne 1 tell me whats d best deal for my ipod touch 3g 32gb with a capdase 650  bucks cover brought only 2 weeks ago. the back shell of my ipod is i good condition with only 2 or 3 light scratches.
> Thanx



11k-12k should be a good price.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Sep 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

so less ???


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> so less ???


Mahn,you can't expect anyone to buy it on a good price when a new model is launched....As I said,try to make some good money out of it selling to people who don't know so much about these gadgets[models,etc..],fool them  little and try to sell....Then put up a little money yourself and buy the new one....

Your luck is bad I guess.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEW IPOD TOUCH 4G LAUNCHED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> awww.....that's a **** for me......got a new ipod touch 3g 32gb one month ago..........is there some way by which i can get my touch replaced by apple ??





Akshay said:


> Got the ipod touch 32GB 8 days ago.. now dont know what can be done though the 4G version may be a little more expensive.



your situations are like this : What it's like to own an Apple product - The Oatmeal


Anyways when will the the new ipod available in India?


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Sep 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yeah !!! Pretty much same


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Friends,
Can I order iPod Touch 4G from the Apple US website and give the shipping address of my relative in US. After it is shipped to my relative he will send it to me via courier. Also tell me if I will be charged custom duties?


----------



## PraKs (Sep 13, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



PraKs said:


> Have two questions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Share your thoughts on this please.


----------



## srikat (Sep 15, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just ordered a micro sim cutter from ebay for my new iPhone 4 (brought from Singapore by a contact).

Have couple of questions:

1. If I add my Gmail account that is 3GB full, will all the messages be downloaded or only like latest 30 or something?

2. I use Vodafone. Any recommendation for internet usage plan? Ideally unlimited.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



srikat said:


> Just ordered a micro sim cutter from ebay for my new iPhone 4 (brought from Singapore by a contact).
> 
> Have couple of questions:
> 
> ...



How much it cost you? I have an relative visiting Singapore this week. So planning to get one through him.


----------



## jain_pranav (Oct 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My friend is willing to sell his iphone 3gs 32gb white purchased 3 months back (model no. MC134B) from UK.
Its jailbroken & unlocked on 4.0.1

What should be the minimum price it should fetch ?

How much should i pay him for a fair deal ?

Kindly all the mods please suggest bcz i have no idea of 2nd hand phone & 3gs rates.


----------



## PraKs (Oct 3, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

20 to 23k is a good price for 3gs.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

25-28k is also good for WHITE 32 GB 3gs


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Happy to comeback!

Bought iPhone 4,sealed pack,Factory Unlocked,32GB for 42K,

Noticeable difference with 3GS:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip1r.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip3.jpg



1.Crisp,Brilliant Display,which is really catchy,

2.Breezy UI,thanks to better Proxy & 512MB RAM   and

3.Awesome Cam with great picture quality

I have not tested FaceTime and minute features.


Worth upgrading by all means!


BTW,I'm still using iphone 3GS for exclusively JailBroken apps,

We will share our JB apps review!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

contrasts man i m also going 2 buy my second iphone 4 soon


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^Thanks Nightmare,

I've dressed up my iPhone 4 with "Capdase" case,which fit snugly,more grippier than iphone 3g/3gs,

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip6r.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip5.jpg


iOS 4.1 looks decent!


----------



## oval_man (Oct 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Dhanshh,..congrats dude...!

Your capdase cover looks LOUSY...yaar,the original Black is always beautiful?!


BTW,all apple fan boys,you have a good news,ebay India sells brand new sealed pack,32gb,factory unlocked iphone 4 for Rs.40,500 only...Gr8 price ya!...Free shipping baba!

Check this link:   eBay India: Apple iPhone 4G - 32GB Brand New Factory Unlocked (item 260673464636 end time 13-Oct-2010 09:00:00 IST)


Enjoy!


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanx for the link,

40.5K is a good price,agreed,


I have a doubt,anyone know the difference between "MobileMe  MC660Z/A  vs  MC288Z/A",

This is basically difference between new version vs old,

Kindly share your views plz!


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey,whatz this??????????????????????????????????

"iPhone 4 Copy"    -      ePhone 4G


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/_134465876_large.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/_893546225_large.jpg



Advertised to have so many features?????!!!!!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/_811982483_large.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/_652133888_large.jpg


Look at this: 

1. Latest updated version and copy of most demanded IPHONE 4

2. Bigger Touchscreen of 3.4"

3. 10 page flow menu

4.Java supported - Supports JAVA application

5. Software CD which includes 200+ application and games

6. High Quality rich looks & Design 

7. Dual sim supported at same time ( 1 GSM + 1 GSM = 2 SIMS )

8. Hidden Camera - Back Camera is hidden type and cant come in notice without seeing it properly 

9. Nokia battery compatible

10. Upto 32GB expandable memory 

11. Looks Same as IPHONE 4 

12. Menu Interface same as IPHONE 4 

13. Looks proffesional phone and Awesome quality

14.Handwriting recognition supported - Dont type but write too

15. Photo can be slided to change

16. Large digital QWERTY keyboard

17. PC Sync,PC Modem Supported - Browse net in your pc from mobile

18. Shake control - Shake mobile to change the songs & Wallpaper

19. Black looks of mobile is like Black mirror and feels Glassy Rich 

20. Good response of touchscreen and faster touch response

21. Pinch in - out technology to zoom in or out in photos like IPHONE

22. English language supported

23. 1000 contact storable

24. FM Radio

25. Bluetooth with A2DP

26. Slide to unlock feature like iphone 4g

27. Dual 1.3 mp camera

28. Video Recording supported

29. JAVA Games supported

30. Mass storage (Data Transfer from USB) supported

31. MP3/MP4 PLAYER

32. Special GLASS BREAKING Fun Feature

33. Special 360 Degree Screen rotation Fun Feature

34. Caller group Supported

35. Unique ringtone for unique caller supported

36. You can Arrange icons as per your wish

37. GPRS, MMS, WAP supported

38. More better back opening

39. More better touchscreen and touchflow

40. Rich sound quality (Not the one like Very high ear brusting sound which is of no quality)

41. High Quality Rich Looks

42. Full Touchscreen Operated Mobile 

43. Weight is just 89 Grams

44. Battery talk time is 220- 340 Mins & Standby Time is 120-290 Hrs

45. 2 Valid Govt. Approve IMEI NO.




        TECHNICAL DETAILS :-

Language: English  languages
Dimensions (width × high × thick): 115.2 x 58.6 x 11.1 mm
Shake Control Function: swing to change music & wallpapers
LCD Size: 3.4 inch TouchScreen 240×320PX
Weight: 89g
Talk Time: 220-340 minutes
Standby Time: 120-290 hours
Network Frequency: DUAL GSM
Network Frequency: 850,900,1800,1900MHz
Java2.0 supported, compatible with the third party software: MSN, Office, PDF and multi-games
Camera: Dual 1.3MP ; Support voice-video 
Memory: MicroSD Card,Expandale upto 32GB 
Ringtone: 64 chords, music format:mp3,mp4,midi
FM Radio
Telephone Directories: 1000 groups of phone books, big head sticker,MP3 ring tone
Messages &Multimedia Messaging: Yes
Schedule Power On/Off: starting and shutting images as your wish, auto power off
Alarm Clock: MP3 alarm clock,MP3 alarm clock
Games: common games, download any games with its Java supporting
Data Transfer: Mass Storage/Charging,PC SYNC,PC MODEM Bluetooth stereo sound
Support Bluetooth with A2DP
Support GPRS high speed online
Movie: 3GP or MP
More information: MP3/MP4,Handsfree,SMS group sending, Voice & Video recorder, WAP, GPRS download, MMS, Memory 

extendable, E-Book, dual sim dual standby, Email by Gprs, JAVA, conversation recorder.
The Phone is compatible with ALL Indian GSM Network Service Providers


Price quoted by eBay India is Rs.3190 with free shipping?!


I think we should send this phone to "Steve" as a spl gift!!


----------



## PraKs (Oct 8, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

lol

Fakes are out...

Well iPhone is an iPhone.. Fakes are lousy..


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

New addition to Jailbroken iPhone:  "Live Clock",...wow..! looks cute!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0668.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0669.png    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0670r.png



My collection goes on & on:

1.Intelliscreen,
2.Infinifolders,
3.iBlacklist,
4.qTweeter,
5.biteSMS,
6.MyProfiles,
7.FastSnap,
8.Activator,
9.Five-row-sets,
10.Winterboard,
11.My3G
12.Live clock....and it goes...!


Share Ur Views:-


----------



## Empirial (Oct 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi dhan_shh, Is there any free app in app store for iphone with similar functionality like Zip Manger of S60 devices.


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^^ "iFile" app is a gr8 app for jailbroken iphone,but not free,costs $4.It includes ZIP manager.

Happy to share:


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0691.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0690.png    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0600.png


Share ur snap shots!


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can i jb my ipod 3g 32gb on ios4?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> can i jb my ipod 3g 32gb on ios4?



yes. My ipod touch 3G 32gig is already jailbroken (4.0.1)


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Got my "Klipsch Image S4i" heaset for iphone4,

Sound quality is just amazing!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/kep1.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/s4i-white.jpg


More details:    Image S4i In-Ear Headset with Mic and 3-Button Remote Headphones - iPhone Headset, iPhone Headphones - Free Shipping - 30 Day Satisfaction Guarantee - Overview


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my "Klipsch Image S4i" heaset for iphone4,
> 
> Sound quality is just amazing!
> 
> *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/kep1.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/s4i-white.jpg



whats the price?


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^^^4250 bucks,

Added SBRotator to my collection,

Looks really cute....!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0685.png


----------



## Empirial (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi, can I upgrade iphone 3gs factory unlocked to ios4 without inserting sim card?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

First, you'll have to activate it by inserting a SIM and connecting to iTunes. Then only you can update it or do anything else on the iPhone.


----------



## Empirial (Oct 26, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Do iPhone's built in equalizers work when paired with stereo bluetooth headsets?


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> yes. My ipod touch 3G 32gig is already jailbroken (4.0.1)



How ?? Plz help me in jbing my ipod. its running on 8a293


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

download the limera1n from this website and follow the instruction.
Download


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 5, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Today's Hot topic in JB

" Here is a new jailbreak that I actually kind of like. The new tweak, which goes by the name of “MyOS” gives a much more free hand to the iOS users, by allowing them to enable or disable iOS 4.x features, without having to SSH’ing their device, which is a pain in the neck.

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/MyOS-for-iOS-4_x.jpg


Here is a description of the Cydia Jailbreak tweak:

Toggle one or more features and then press the Respringa button. By default, only the default features for your platform are enabled as of version 1.0.1

Requires iOS 4.0+

The things that can be controlled through this tweak are:

◦Multitasking
◦Homescreen Wallpapers
◦Unified iPod
◦App Store
◦Contacts
◦HDR Photography
◦Game Center
◦Camera
◦Voice Control
The tweak works on only iDevices with the iOS 4.0+, which means the iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, the iPhone 4 and iPad and iPod Touch Devices. However, the tweak is really helpful as it may help you channel the speed to some specific areas of the Phone which you actually use, making your iPhone more effective. Also, this is somehow like the Android feature which allows you to turn-off all the fancy effects to make your phone faster.

The tweak costs $0.99 on Cydia, under the Big Boss Repository."


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys cydia is working, my page is not opening may cydia is updating.

Guys, I bought another Iphone 4 this time 32 GB,sorry to inform you late.


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 18, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

NEW TWITTER

Twitter has updated its iPhone and iPad apps to accomodate Push notification. Here’s what’s new in the update:

iPhone:
* Improved display of shortened URLs
* Correctly load reserved Twitter.com paths, such as Meet the new Twitter.com
* Fix connection error caused by a device clock being set incorrectly
* Additional retina graphics
* Enable geotagging in your account with one tap

iPad:
* Inline media
* Manage saved searches
* UI improvements

source: iphoneindia


----------



## oval_man (Nov 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Million Dollar Question-  Will iphone 4 will support video calls over 3G using secondary front facing camera?

Or will I have to wait for iphone 5?


----------



## krates (Nov 19, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ use my3g to do that...


----------



## ksundar (Nov 24, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I've seen both My3G & 3G unrestrictor are BUGGY,
FaceTime works clearly only with wifi and with 3G with lost connection!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Few images of my another Iphone 4 this time  32GB and another purchase Nokia C7.

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/7894/19112010011.th.jpg
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/3093/img0516y0.th.jpg
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/1660/19112010015.th.jpg
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1606/img051501.th.jpg
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/2402/19112010014.th.jpg
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/8214/19112010012.th.jpg
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7771/img0513x.th.jpg
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7836/img0514q0.th.jpg


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Guys,
After long time back here. Just now got my new iPhone 4. Post pic soon. Now it has fw 4.1 and baseband 2.10.04. I can jailbreak on this version. But i want to upgrade to 4.1.2. Any idea if i should proceed.. like is it unlockable or not on iPhone 4?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No you can't unlock your iphone 4 on 4.2.1 for now.Stick with your current FW and BB.


----------



## Ei8t (Dec 20, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hi, can anyone tell me where can i get the factory unlocked piece (16gig)  in Mumbai.. and also if i get the factory unlocked does it come under apple warranty?


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 23, 2010)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi,
Congrats 'the.kaushik' & nightmare for your new purchase!

'Ei8t'-you can try in ebay.in where some Mumbai based sellers are offering even COD (cash on delivery)!


----------



## nishant3105 (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Got my "Klipsch Image S4i" heaset for iphone4,
> 
> Sound quality is just amazing!
> 
> ...



Hi dhan_shh / any one else,

Can you let me know where and how can i get the klipsch s4i earphones in chennai?
Would be grateful if u can mail me the details on my gmail id (nishant3105) 

Also if u can tell me how r the earphone? Are they worth buying or do u guys have better suggestions?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Hi,
> Congrats 'the.kaushik' & nightmare for your new purchase!
> 
> 'Ei8t'-you can try in ebay.in where some Mumbai based sellers are offering even COD (cash on delivery)!



Thanks mate.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guyz

Jailbroken my iPTouch 3g running on 4.2.1(8C148)  
Really happy with it but there is one catch to it. It's untethered JB, so if you get your ipod run out of battery then you can start it only after connecting it to your PC or else it will show a "Connect to iTunes" message while booting up. So I am keeping my iPod away when the battery is around 5-8%

Installed tons of games (See few items mentioned below ):
1. Infinity Blade (My fav. Amazing game with a real touch interface)  But a battery drainer. Play 30min and ur battery drops by 70%.
2. Spider Man(Nice. Sometimes gets tricky but overall good experience)
3. Street Fighter IV (Lot of powerups and combo)
4. VLC (All available through Cydia) - I could play a full movie on my iPod streaming from my PC. Also control my PC version VLC through iPod. 
5. Asphalt 6  Lot of tracks. 
6. ATV Offroad (Graphics are good. Kind of boring after some time)
7. Hot Pursuit (woo hoo)  I alwyz like NFS games
8. Real Racing 1 and 2 - RR2 has better graphics and cool effects.
9. Angry Birds (I love this game)  Highly addictive. Install @ ur own risk 
10. Cut the rope (I love this too) 2nd addictive game on the list. 
11. iSlash (Nice concept)
12. Shazam (It works sometimes for english songs but very rarely for hindi!)
13. eBuddy Pro (Nice)
14. Tightwire (People give you weird stares when they see you balancing ur ipod! Duhhh, like i care 

And a lot more too...List goes on and on....
Who elz got his gaming gear on....?? 

Waitin for iBluetooth upgrade now for getting full bluetooth activated. 
Any other games or apps recommended by u guys? I will also update my list as i check them out. Let me know if you want my review on anything particular.

Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

With many Androids out,I think still iPhone 4 is the best phone around,

Moto ATRIX specs look very impressive: Tegra,1GHz,dual-core proxy,1GB RAM,540 x 960 pixels,Android 2.2 or 2.3,

One thing is sure,iPhone 5 will have slightly better specs than this (Hopefully!)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

this is more of a fanboy thread 

but still love my iPod touch and all da apps..but not a big fan of iphone..

Iphone has really changed the touch screen areana..with innovations like pinch zoom it has created a new base for future

hats off to Steve Jobs for creating such a product


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> With many Androids out,I think still iPhone 4 is the best phone around,
> 
> Moto ATRIX specs look very impressive: Tegra,1GHz,dual-core proxy,1GB RAM,540 x 960 pixels,Android 2.2 or 2.3,
> 
> One thing is sure,iPhone 5 will have slightly better specs than this (Hopefully!)



However we are going to buy it.I am not a fan of apple but i like iphone because there is app for that.See the video below you will understand that.

There is app for that


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> With many Androids out,I think still iPhone 4 is the best phone around.



Depends upon how you look at it. But I don't think iPhone is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Their apathy towards Indian market & and their high handedness is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I m also buying ipod Touch 4G...but have some query...

Q1: Is ipodTouch 4G screen scratch resistent or do we have 2 apply a scratch guard?
Q2: How to install games/apps on a new ipodTouch?i.e can i hack it on my own without harming the device?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@KaranTh85
Q-1
Ans-Yes its but if you put screen guard it will be better.

Q-2
Ans-Yes you can hack your device without harming or damaging your device.We called Jailbreak.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @KaranTh85
> Q-1
> Ans-Yes its but if you put screen guard it will be better.


oh so its scratch resistant..but its not specified in tech specs.....
so an added screen guard will be a extra protection....
Btw how much a good quality screen guard costs?




NIGHTMARE said:


> Q-2
> Ans-Yes you can hack your device without harming or damaging your device.We called Jailbreak.



Jailbreak...ummm...does it void the warranty if i do it?
and cud u PM me the safe method of doing the same......

Thanx Nightmare for reply....

I m gonna buy ipod touch 4G next month.....
I have few more doubts....

Q3: How is the sound quality? is better or comparable to other players such as ZUNE or Philips GoGear?

Q4: Does it support iphone4 games also?


----------



## PraKs (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can anyone tell me if its possible to see iPhone screen & operate on laptop ?

Heard of Veency but it needs to connect it from internet & works with RealVNC.

How about taking control using USB port ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> With many Androids out,I think still iPhone 4 is the best phone around,
> 
> Moto ATRIX specs look very impressive: Tegra,1GHz,dual-core proxy,1GB RAM,540 x 960 pixels,Android 2.2 or 2.3,
> 
> One thing is sure,iPhone 5 will have slightly better specs than this (Hopefully!)



Iphone 5 is gonna have much better processor than Iphone 4 and also they have increased the resolution significantly...both for Iphone 5 and Ipad 2



KaranTh85 said:


> I m also buying ipod Touch 4G...but have some query...
> 
> Q1: Is ipodTouch 4G screen scratch resistent or do we have 2 apply a scratch guard?
> Q2: How to install games/apps on a new ipodTouch?i.e can i hack it on my own without harming the device?


Really???? How much does it cost??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Is Iphone 5 specs leaked.......

Ipod Touch 4G 8GB costs 14.5k in thane


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@KaranTh85

Sorry for late reply,accept my apologies.No its does not void your warranty,If something happen to you ipod and you can't fix it only you have do restore your ipod and take to Apple store.

Jail breaking is only few touch  and its done.Don't worry when you received your ipod then let me know or any member here,because the current firmware is 4.2.1 is running and when your ipod will be arrive its also come with current firmware  and still there is  tethered jailbreak no untethered jailbreak release.It will come around mid of feb may be.

Q-3
Ans-Yes it better and there not too much difference between Iphone4 and Ipod 4G.

Q-4
Ans-Yes it support all games which run in the iphone4 because both same hardware specification and iOS.Only difference is  no simcard slot.

There one member VardOS he also having Ipod 4G.

@PraKs

Actually what you want to do?If you explain lit bit,So i can  help you.Thank You 

Please ask  free if have any query.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@NIGHTMARE
Connect iPhone to office laptop USB port & see iPhone screen from laptop screen.

Just to check personal emails. Is it possible ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@PraKs Sorry nothing and Veency is too laggy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @KaranTh85
> 
> because the current firmware is 4.2.1 is running and when your ipod will be arrive its also come with current firmware  and still there is  tethered jailbreak no untethered jailbreak release.It will come around mid of feb may be.



 whats tethered & untethered jailbreak...so firmware 4.2.1 is not jailbreaked yet.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ tethered JB is means whenever you restart your phone JB will be vanish then you do it again and in unthethered JB gives you freedom.Only tethered JB is available for FW 4.2.1 for this time.May be when 4.3 comes then saurik or geo will be release the JB but still 4.3 is in beta.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

New Angry Birds Rio Trailer
*youtu.be/-7gIpfrQdAI


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ ??..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Its means BB code for youtube is not working.I remove it.


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@NIGHTMARE : I'm here! 

@KaranTh85:

Q1 - The screen of iPod Touch is just fab.  - it is never attracted by scratches. Use smooth cloth to wipe of the fingerprints on the screen. But as usual the back side is highly attracted by scratches for that better you get a Full body scratch guard which is available @ Zagg and Stealth Guards.

Q2 - Yes, you can hack the device or simply called as Jailbreak (more legal word for hacking) -lots of Jbing tutorials are available over the internet.

Q3 - Sound quality is good. Better get some good IEM's instead of those crappy Apple IEM's. Still if you want good quality music get portable amplifier and a good IEM.

Q4 - Yes, iPhone / iPod got same OS and mostly same features hence all games that of iPhone are supported on iPod Touch exception iPad.

Untethered Jailbreak for iOS 4.2.1 is expected after 10th February.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@VarDOS: thanx for reply...i guess ipod 3G games r supported too....& also apps

cud u pls PM me the links for Untethered Jailbreak for iOS 4.2.1 whenever it comes out....


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Why No news/Rumours about iPad2/iPhone5 ??

Any guess?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



KaranTh85 said:


> @VarDOS: thanx for reply...i guess ipod 3G games r supported too....& also apps
> 
> cud u pls PM me the links for Untethered Jailbreak for iOS 4.2.1 whenever it comes out....


There are some Jailbreak tutorial which is helps you to  clear  all your doubt and easy to understand how you can jailbreak your device.

Jailbreak Tutorial

If you need any thing ask.I am only active on few threads.

*
GreenPois0n RC5 Untethered 4.2.1 Jailbreak Supports iPhone 4, 3GS, iPad, iPod touch 2G, 3G, 4G. Wont Work on iOS 4.3*

*i.imgur.com/5UbeA.png

The reason for the new movement is that Apple has now closed the loophole hackers have been using up until iOS 4.3. Now there’s obviously no point in waiting for the new update to be released it’s been decided that GreenPois0n will go ahead as-is, with a new attempt at 4.3 to be made later.
Source




dhan_shh said:


> Why No news/Rumours about iPad2/iPhone5 ??
> 
> Any guess?



Man there many news and rumours about both devices.

*Iphone-5*

Kinsus Interconnect Technology seems set to enter Apple’s supply chain for iPhone 5, as the new smartphone will adopt Qualcomm’s baseband chipsets, which use Kinsus IC substrates, according to a Chinese language Apple Daily report.

The report also claims Apple intends adopting a variant of ARM’s A8 processor, suggesting the company may continues using a version of its existing chip, rather than migrating to the A9 processor.

The existing A8-based Apple A4 chip is a single 1GHz processsor, with memory and graphics chips sandwiched inside the same die as the processor itself. However, Apple has been expected to move to a multi-core chip next year.

Qualcomm sources FC-CSP substrates from Kinsus and South Korea’s Semco, the report said, adding that Kinsus could account for 30-40% of the iPhone 5 orders. Orders are likely to land toward the end of the current quarter, reports claim, as the iPhone 5 seems scheduled to land in Q2.

Source

*Ipad-2*


*i.imgur.com/ukHfN.jpg

Analyst Ming-Chi Kuo of Concord Securities reports that the iPad 2 will gain a thinner, anti-reflective display rather than a higher resolution one, according to AppleInsider.

"The improvement of iPad 2 display," the report notes, "focuses on thickness and anti-reflection, not resolution. iPad 2 display module is 30~35% thinner than iPad 1 and it's helpful for better form factor.

Thanks to anti-reflection, iPad 2 could have better sunlight readable experience and it's helpful for Apple to compete with Amazon's fast growing Kindle business.

The report also notes that the iPad will get a dual core processor and SGX543 graphics.

"iPad 2 will use [ARM] Cortex-A9 dual core processor running at 1.2GHz. Increasing 1~2% single core processor clock results in a 3~5% power increase and dual core could get a better balance between computing power and power consumption. That's the reason why Apple will use dual core for iPad 2."

"iPad 2 will also have a GPU using Imagination's SGX543 dual core graphics technology which is 200~300% powerful than iPhone 4."

Finally the report confirms that the iPad 2 will get two cameras and suggests a SD Card slot may be possible.

"iPad has two cameras. Front camera is 0.3 mega-pixel [VGA, like iPhone 4] and rear one is 1 mega-pixel [like iPod touch, rather than iPhone 4]. Front camera is for Facetime and Photo Booth and 0.3 mega-pixel is enough because the resolution of iPad 2 is 1,024x768. Rear camera is for applications such as video recording and augmented reality."

The iPad 2 is said to be heading to market in late 1Q'11 or early 2Q'11 based on supply chain shipment status

Source





> The iPhone Dev Team has confirmed that a Windows version of Redsn0w 0.9.7 is on its way for jailbreaking iOS 4.2.1 with iOS 4.1 IPSW instead of iOS 4.2b3 firmware and SHSH blobs.Since Apple still serves the 4.1 IPSW (not blobs!), we’ll do a Windows redsn0w release for untethered 4.2.1 via Monte-4.1
> 
> Unfortunately though, it wont be as fast as its Mac OS X counterpart. This is because the Windows version of Redsn0w 0.9.7 will be using filesystem instead of RAM, which will make the process a whole a lot slower.This because the Windows version uses filesystem instead of RAM: slow




```
[COLOR="Purple"]If any one have any question about iDevice please ask here.[/COLOR]
```


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@KaranTh85: Yes, it works and there's nothing such called as iPod Touch 3G games and 2G games, everything works on every iDevice (exception iPad & iPod Touch 4G)

iPod Touch 4G / iPhone 4 games are optimized for Retina Display (960x640)


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

why no rumours?

Android is new hot thing of the market.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks @Nightmare,....I was expecting some rumoured pictures of iphone5/ipad2,

Hope we'll get some interesting stuff soon!

Freeappalert.com-sometimes we get amazing apps free!

Don't miss it,daily updated around 11.30pm(IST).


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You are welcome to NIGHTMARE fraternity @dhan_shh  I saw some pic of Ipad2 back and front panel which shows like you rumours was there SD card slot in ipad2  but actually there is no slot and pic shows other hardware specifications which you really no want see.You full furnish model how is look like right ? Thanks for the link but i alreday know that Freeappalert.com and i have others.By the way its very long time see you, where you been.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2011)

*GreenPois0n for Untethered 4.2.1 Jailbreak is Released*

p0sixninja and the chronic dev have just released their 4.2.1 untethered jailbreak. As of now it is limited to Mac, but we can probably expect a Windows version in the next week or so.The exploit they used for 4.2.1 has been patched in 4.3 so they had to hurry and release this.There is link below for tutorial.

Toturial


Chronic DevTeam removed the download link of GP RC5-1 due some bugs which will be fixed in RC6. You can still download the software from other mirror, but be aware of the bugs. If something won’t work as advertised, it’a not your or our fault. The software is just buggy and if like try it in your own risk or otherwise you have to wait for RC6.

Mirror is Updated RC5-2 

Mirror GP RC5-2


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is it possible to install original iPod firmware if one jail breaks?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes,that what you have to do.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I mean will iTunes recognise it after jail break?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Why not it will recognizing your  idevice as well sync all your  app with idevice same as work normal.Do you have jailbreak earlier ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No, too scared to do it.

Could you please how does a jailbreak exacty help?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok first you tell me your Firmware ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

3.1.3


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Its very easy to jailbreak your firmware or any firmware.But you have very old FW the most of app are coming for 4x  they also support 3.1.3 but rare.Ok tell what you want to do and how i can help you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

last Sunday i tried to update to 4.2.1 , my bsnl net had some problem so I pressed pause download.i had downloaded some 120 mb.

Whem I pressed resume download again started from 0

I have the Rs 250 plan which has 1 gb free. Hence if I restart again I will receive a huge bill

can we add each other as forum friend? Will ask you what to do after I update.

Thanks for offering help!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I suggest you to wait for a while because still 4.2.1 JB is out for Mac you have to wait for the window version but if have Mac so no problem.Is there no one who can help you in your downloading if don't find near your home so you can ask here I hope there are lot of member who can help you.It will better if upgrade your bsnl plan to 500 2.5 GB  2 to 6 AM free downloading,i don't if there any changes in plan.Why not you can add me on your friend list.You are welcome always mate.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok...


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

BSNL discontinued the Home500 plans, atleast I had a look over it.

Greenpois0n RC5 for Windows will appear in a day or two, so as @Nightmare said Jailbreak your device in next month after a stable JB has arrived.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

RC5 is updated the bug has been fixed but still JB is for Mac.MacStories is today citing a reliable source saying that iOS 4.3 will be delivered to end users on Feb 14th at the normal 10am PT.MacStories was a few weeks off on their 4.2 prediction (Wifi Bugs?) and previously reported 4.3 would come in December.  Hopefully this is a different source. We’re pencilling it in because we hope they’ve nailed this one


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Again Thanx @nightmare for your wonderful Tutorial and its links,

But,I had a BAD experience with 'Greenp0ison' which is at this stage useless!

Initially,I was happy to get my iP4 jailbroken with GP and I could install Cydia.

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/gp1.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1208.png


I was happy to see all my purchased Apps are there waiting for installation (except iBlacklist)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1210r.jpg

Even after installing selected apps,the problem of HANGING started,OMG this is unpardonable with my iP4 which is supposed to be a 'breezy' smarty.

Previously I had a very bad experience with my OLD iphone 3GS while restoring,luckily my iP4 is factory unlocked,so I didn't have any problem in RESTORING back to my just previous state,but at the cost of "6 HOURS"----OMG!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/restore2.jpg

GP is obviously very BUGGY,not advisable for JB at this stage (as already warned by @nightmare)

Back to my routine iP4 usage,such a great mobile doesn't need JB (IMHO)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ yes GP RC5-1 was buggy and I updated the mirror now you can download GP RC5-2, I think you also downloaded the GP RC5-1 that why you get some error and buggy with JB  and also lot of other user having the same issue and this was the reason after few hour GP site get down but actually chronic team was working to fix the error and issue which user are facing.But they updated with GP RC5-2.

@dhan_shh My idevice is also factory unlocked but its like dead if the phone not JB.I can't do lot of thing  with my idevice which i want to do like customization,tweak and obviously cydia app such as: VoiceActivator,Videolock and SBsetting and so on.


First I want say all of you who using iphone always save your SHSH bobs and try to use custom firmware which prevent your baseband,So you can still unlock your idevice. If any one having problem with Loaders won't install cydia, you can just run redsn0w, deselect the monty option and install Cydia. Or just restart your iPhone and loader will work.

GreenPois0n Windows is out.Greepois0n gonna be down so I download fast and upload.

*i.imgur.com/QjbFl.png *i.imgur.com/wUaY7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4tWHX.png

Updated GreenPois0n RC5 b4.This fixes bugs and allows jailbreak for Verizon iPhones running Firmware 4.2.6

Click on Download 


Oh Miss one thing damm i am too fast and updated like "Aaj Tak".


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^Thanx for Windows link,

I'm going to try again JB in iP4!

Happy news for all iPhone/iPod users:

"Live Wallpaper for iPhone" :    Animated (Live) HD Wallpapers for iPhone 4, 3GS, 3G, 2G and iPod touch(Video) | TheTechJournal.com


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There are few people in this thread its looking like few user have  idevice or may be not active.


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Trying this JB on iPT 2G will tell about the experience later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> GreenPois0n Windows is out.Greepois0n gonna be down so I download fast and upload.
> 
> Click on Download



Is the link to jailbreak the new ipodtouch OS?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What ever is iphone, ipod or ipad you can jailbreak your idevice if baseband is 4.2.1 or lower.You need any help ?

Hi, I have updated new version of GP RC5-B4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I checked the price of Ipod Touch 4G 8GB its  $229 in apple website + free shipping.
But when I inquired in chroma & other iStores in mumbai they are selling @15.5k & above 
y so much of cost increase.

I will get it around 12k from LT Road.But still dont u think 15k is much overhyped price.

bcoz $229 = INR 10400 approx if $1 = Rs 45.37


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Its depend in UK 8GB ipod will cost you £193=RS14089 (£1=73 rate will be vary) and store like chroma they are selling in MRP rate with bill and also country tax policies.If you see the any ex show room car price will different from one state to another.The same concept will be apply here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys, I have a question

if I move to a different Pc and delete all my ipod apps, will my download size of 350 mb decrease? I mean if I sync to a pc with no music/app then come back to main Pc and reinstal apps they should work fine right?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If sync with another new pc all your app and data will be remove and updated with new pc itunes and again you sync with your main so obliviously you will get all your app and data back.If i misunderstood any where please correct me and ask.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If possible dont even try to connect to New PC with new iTunes.

iTunes is damn thing which synced all of 160 GB iPOD & came down to 0 songs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@nightmare I meant will my download size of 350 mb decrease if I sync from a iTunes with no data because 350 mb is too high for iOS update and apps may be redownloaded.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@thetechfreak: does synching or connecting the iPOD with itunes deletes all apps & games & other multimedia files?

& Is the size of new iOS 4.2 350MB?


----------



## raman0890 (Feb 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

All apple user please vote for apple at engadget awards Vote for the 2010 Engadget Awards! -- Engadget


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@karan I think it does delete.

And yes, when I press update download size is 350 mb!

@raman stop spamming


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey he is not spamming vote guys.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

drink iwater 

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/3918/xiwaterjpgpagespeedicsc.jpg


----------



## dreatica (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys need your help. Recently purchased iPod 4g 32gb. I am new to apple :d

Please answer simple questions :

1. Best video format to play with ? Should I use converters to convert HD movies/Videos for the iPod ?

2. Best way to sync mp3 files to iPod. Should I add all my music files to iTunes and then keep marking to those files which I need to sync ?

3. I JB/installed cydia and instalous. How to keep those apps away from iTunes ? Heard when you sync your ipod, all those apps will be lost. ??

Any other tips/website for a newbie to learn about iOS, please post it here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

WOW! what a gr8 news!

"The Apple iPhone 4 was chosen for the Best Mobile Device award, commended for its sharp screen, build materials and last but not least - the "phenomenal" ecosystem for apps and their developers."


Source:  MWC 2011 awards: iPhone 4 is best device, HTC - best maker - GSMArena.com news


----------



## desiibond (Feb 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Guys need your help. Recently purchased iPod 4g 32gb. I am new to apple :d
> 
> Please answer simple questions :
> 
> ...



1. its' either H.264  or MPEG-4. use handbrake to set all the settings to convert videos for ipod touch 4 in one click.
2. you can select autofill so that whatever music is added to itunes will be added to your ipod touch when you connect it. Or you can drag-and-drop music from folders to ipod touch in itunes or from itunes library to ipod touch.
3. I don't think so. unless you do a reset, the apps should stay..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Guys need your help. Recently purchased iPod 4g 32gb. I am new to apple :d
> 
> Please answer simple questions :
> 
> ...



Q-1
Ans- In my case i just download from youtube HD videos into my idevice.But if want to convert a video you can use "Videora Iphone Converter " or which Desibond mention.It very rare for me to converting videos most of time i directly download in my iphone and add to ipod library.(You need JB to this) 

Q-2
Ans-  Yes you can add all your music file to itunes and sync it but if you format you OS so again you have find all the music file which you added.The best way is create folder name ipod in another directory ex- D: and create sub-folder like music,photo and application and put all the data into these folder then drag all of them to itunes.By doing this way it will very easy for you to manage because all data, photo and application at one place, every if you format you OS or restore your ipod just you needed to drag all them to itunes.(Use backoff window application which help you to stop the automatic backup.)

Q-3
Ans When you JB install Appsync which sync all your instalous app with itunes.If its not synchronising then follow these steps which is mention below:
What you need to do:

1) Disconnect iDevice from computer (or shut off iTunes)

2) Open Installous App, enter "Settings" screen

3) Turn OFF "Native Installation" option

4) Either a) re-install a previous IPA or b) download and install a new IPA

5) Connect to iTunes and sync.

If you have any query please free to ask.


----------



## dreatica (Feb 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thx to @desiibond and NIGHTMARE. Most of my issues has been resolved. 

I installed few .ipa apps, through itunes and it worked well.

The ONLY problem, how to add .avi/other format files to ipod. ? I installed vlc player, and google that it can play various formats but cant sync the .avi files through iTunes ?

I love this :
*img832.imageshack.us/img832/9373/49237275.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ use Avplayer


----------



## dreatica (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ use Avplayer




yes, this is what I needed. Thx so much


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Guys need your help. Recently purchased iPod 4g 32gb.


congrats mate. how much?& frm where u bought?


----------



## oval_man (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> WOW! what a gr8 news!
> 
> "The Apple iPhone 4 was chosen for the Best Mobile Device award, commended for its sharp screen, build materials and last but not least - the "phenomenal" ecosystem for apps and their developers."
> 
> ...




What a combo!

We have some worst news too: 

 "Apple chief Steve Jobs who is suffering from pancreatic cancer may have just six weeks to live, a US based online publication has said."

Soucre:    'Steve Jobs may have just six weeks to live' - Tech News - IBNLive


----------



## skippednote (Feb 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> What a combo!
> 
> We have some worst news too:
> 
> ...



This is really sad. The man who brought the sexy UI to is about to die. Darn it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

man..that is TERRIBLE NEWS


----------



## dreatica (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



KaranTh85 said:


> congrats mate. how much?& frm where u bought?



from ebay for 15,600rs, and valentine gift "250gb portable hdd".


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how much is the price of iphone 4 unlocked in US & in India?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Not officially available in India

Online-
Apple iPhone 4 Black Smartphone 32GB (AT&T):Amazon:Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^my question was if we get it frm US (in $) then how much will cost in Rs???


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Seeing price in this page-
Apple iPhone 4 16gb Black Factory Unlocked (MC603C/A):Amazon:Electronics



Rs. 50000(approx)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@KaranTh85 go and find  in your local market it will be around Rs 28-30.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @KaranTh85 go and find  in your local market it will be around Rs 28-30.



30k for unlocked one.
My frnds use 2 tell me dat in US iphones are way cheaper than they r in India.
like rs10,000 in US & 35k in INdia


----------



## Baker (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

am planning to get itouch 4g 32gb from US... my concern is whther apple is providing international warranty ....?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yes. ipod touch comes with international warranty. my friend who got it recently from USA verified the same with Apple India.


----------



## Baker (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thats good ...
for itouch 4g 32gb am getting for around 14k .. is it a good deal


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Baker said:


> thats good ...
> for itouch 4g 32gb am getting for around 14k .. is it a good deal



yup good deal.
in LT Road also it available around 15k


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



KaranTh85 said:


> yup good deal.
> in LT Road also it available around 15k



I think it has a 64gb variant to...right? How much does that cost?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



abhidev said:


> I think it has a 64gb variant to...right? How much does that cost?



64GB costs arnd 19~21k in LT Road.


----------



## Baker (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wat abt itouch 3g 32 gb price in india.....  and i will be using it for only music and video.. so is it required to going for 4g ......

and what are the main diff between 4g and 3g versions...


----------



## reddead (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys need help 
planning to buy ipod touch in april/may
should i buy 4g or wait for 5g to launch in sept????


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

even for video, 4g with retina display makes much more sense.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



KaranTh85 said:


> 30k for unlocked one.
> My frnds use 2 tell me dat in US iphones are way cheaper than they r in India.
> like rs10,000 in US & 35k in INdia



Yes your friend is right $200=Rs 10,000 in USA but this is upfront cost of iphone 4 and your iphone is locked with AT&T for 24 month or 18 contract depends,In the case you want  to cancel your contact so you suppose to pay 24 month contract amount which will cross $1000 plus cancel fee sorry i don't remember exact amount .And what the people do in USA they just report stolen or lost and they can sell this phone in India.But there is no chance you will get at this price Rs10,000 in India.Apple store in USA they never offer factory unlocked iphone 4, the only option contract but in UK you can easily get factory unlocked iphone 4 from Apple store.And one more thing  if you or your friend are able to get iphone 4 at Rs10,000, So i will buy 10 handset.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> But there is no chance you will get at this price Rs10,000 in India.Apple store in USA they never offer factory unlocked iphone 4, the only option contract but in UK you can easily get factory unlocked iphone 4 from Apple store.And one more thing  if you or your friend are able to get iphone 4 at Rs10,000, So i will buy 10 handset.



hmm,so 10k is from AT&T contract.& how much will it be if get it frm apple store
in US.& then unlocked it my self thru some 3rd party...


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

25 Feb 2011

Game Lovers!  Great NEWS! from Gameloft:

"New iPhone games sale! Now at $0.99/ 0.59£ / 0,79€ for a limited time:
Shrek Kart™
Driver™
Asphalt 5
Fishing Kings
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X
Let's Golf!
Skater Nation
Real Football 2010/ Real Soccer 2010
Real Football 2011/ Real Soccer 2011
Star Battalion
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
N.O.V.A. - Near Orbit Vanguard Alliance


NEWLY UPGRADED FOR iPHONE 4 with optimized graphics for the Retina display & gyroscope support for innovative controlling and aiming precision."


Source:   Modern Combat: Sandstorm for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Enjoy!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Thanks 

Guys have a look of my theme and there is video also.

*i.imgur.com/bZ6DU.png *i.imgur.com/9XAZw.png

[Youtube]TvpQq8ZsMlE?hd=1[/youtube]

[Youtube]ObcuiWvusv4?hd=1[/youtube]


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

looks really really good.


----------



## Baker (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

query for my friend.....

he is in US now.. and he would like to buy new iphone 4th gen 16gb from there...
his doubts are...
1:there he is getting with at&t.. is it possible for him to unlock once he reached here so that he can use other services like vodafone
2:what about the warranty once he reached india

thanks in advance


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks  @desiibond 

@Baker
Q-1  
Ans-Its depends on which baseband (Modem Firmware) is install in that idevice.For example if idevice carry BB-05.14.02 and 2.10.04,So he can unlock the idevice but there is no chance he will get this BB because the reason all idevice is coming with FW 4.2.1 BB-03.10.01 and also 4.3b3 is release  with BB-4.10.01.MuscleNerd of iPhone Dev-Team has already confirmed that unlock for iPhone 4 on newer basebands wont be released until Apple drops iOS 4.3 to public. and According Sherif_Hashim" the baseband crash which he has found is confirmed to be working on both the new basebands, that is: 3.10.01 and 2.10.04.Don’t expect the unlock to drop right after iOS 4.3 is public. iPhone Dev Team will require at least a week or two for all the standard testing on the final iOS 4.3 code before releasing the updated Ultrasn0w unlock to public.

Q-2
Ans When iphone4 launch in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys we cant send files over bluetooth in iphone 4.


----------



## Baker (Mar 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Thanks  @desiibond
> 
> @Baker
> Q-1
> ...



what if iphone 3gs..... i think apple itself is selling unlocked version in US.. in this case can he get the waranty in india.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> guys we cant send files over bluetooth in iphone 4.



Only iphone to iphone,ipod and ipad


Baker said:


> what if iphone 3gs..... i think apple itself is selling unlocked version in US.. in this case can he get the waranty in india.....



As I earlier said if the product is available to India then get the warranty.But if your friend interested in buying a iphone 4 from US without contract  in US (Locked to AT&T) is 600$ and   he can get factory unlocked  buy by paying the same price from HK or Singapore and still no unlock release  for iphone 4 on firmware 4.2.1.


----------



## daksh1990 (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There is a iphone dealer who is giving me 3 iphone 4G 32 gb HD for 460 USD. under buy 2 get 1 free scheme...Is he legit. or fake? he is based in UK
Below are his company details(as on his 'website'):
IPHONE.BIZ LTD
22 WARREN LINGLEY WAY, TIPTREE, COLCHESTER,
ESSEX, CO5 0FE,
UK,LONDON.
Registered No. 06610945
Incorporation Date:04-06-2008
Tel: +447 045 7532 48 
Can u'll advise me if he's legit or not?Any one who made such purchases of buy 2 get 1 free PLS Suggest??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

fake. Not possible.

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

@nightmare

I can send songs to a friend ipod?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No only the photo,doc and contact.


----------



## bournurplusher (Mar 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iphone 4g not realeased officialy in india.but its avail in chennai grey market.4g 32GB-45K IN SPENCER PLAZA.sales man says its a factory unlocked device.but i want 2 know its true or lie?any methode 2 identify factory unlocked device?
  some shops used hair dryer sealing 2 make duplicate box packing.how 2 identify that?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@thetechfreak Hi forget to tell there is a app called Celeste which is not available right now but may be this month it will be going to launch according to dev team, its same company CocoaNutapps, who is creators of Gremlin app.


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone 5 :   With 4" Retina,Aluminum Unibody enclosure,with usual features,


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone-5-aluminum-cjr-1.jpg


I hope this rumour comes trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 9, 2011)

*Exclusive: 64GB iPhone 4 Hands-on & Video!*

*Exclusive: 64GB iPhone 4 Hands-on & Video!

*


> M.I.C. Gadget has posted hands on video with a 64GB iPhone 4 'engineering prototype' obtained from the grey market in Hong Kong.
> 
> The next iPhone? We are not sure, but we’ve just got our hands on an engineered prototype of iPhone 4, with 64 GB storage capacity. We tested it, and it is the real thing, no jokes here. On the back of the device, it has “XXGB” marking, representing the unit as potential Apple prototypes. However, we found out that the device is very similar to the lost iPhone 4 prototype bought by Gizmodo. We have a video and some photos for you to take a clearer look at it.



[YOUTUBE]OXrT7-qyXuE[/YOUTUBE]

We went to the Settings -> General -> About to check the storage capacity, and it is indeed a 64GB model, running iOS 4.1. And it is not SIM-locked.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5180/5510357711_4c96673abf.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/micgadget/5510357711/ *www.flickr.com/people/micgadget/

It also shows a model number of 995-6049LL.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5510958706_be9664a1a3.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/micgadget/5510958706/ *www.flickr.com/people/micgadget/

On the back of the device, it states the Model no. as XXXXX, FCC ID as BCG-AXXXXX. That’s exactly the same as the iPhone 4 prototype from Gizmodo. Picture below.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5054/5510958852_ccca057c55.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/micgadget/5510958852/ *www.flickr.com/people/micgadget/

Next, there are no plus (+) and minus (-) symbols on the volume buttons.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5176/5510958956_0e5ac8a709.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/micgadget/5510958956/ *www.flickr.com/people/micgadget/



> Apparently, this 64GB iPhone 4 is not for sale in grey markets of Hong Kong. The owner of this engineered prototype told us that he got it from a source who has a small quantity of these prototypes. They are definitely leaked from Foxconn’s factory in Shenzhen. What’s more, according to the owner, he believes that the next iPhone will bring 64GB storage capacity to users. Well, we think Apple is planning to update the iPhone 4 with small upgrades, at least featuring a new 64GB model.
> 
> [Thanks, WIKI TECHNOLOGY]



Source


----------



## desiibond (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

seroiusly, what's so hyped about for 64gig model. It's just the same phone with more memory. regarding lack of sim lock and +/- markings, it's a prototype and there is no need to have a lock on it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ya you right, no need to waste your money until you need large memory.But in my experience previously I am using 16 GB model and its sufficient for me,Really I am happy with that, unfortunately that phone was taken away from me (my younger bro).So I decide this time to buy 32GB model it cost me £100 more and double space and now I have only 20GB free space in phone but soon space will be 16GB when update wikipedia offline.If  you see the games which come for iphone4 and size of game is 300MB to 500MB and for theme 72 MB or more and 720p video recoding  plus images and other app with data in coming time size will increase which directly related to high resolution and these app demanded high capacity, Just think once how much capacity you need.However if your usage is limited so you don't need more than 16GB.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i am looking to buy iphone...
i am from delhi so visited gaffar and asked for the i phone dere... 2 shopkeeper told me that iphone 4 - 16 GB will cost 40K and 32 GB will cost 46K....
this price is too high is anyone know anyshop where iphone is available in reasonable rates....??????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You looking for Factory unlocked or  software unlocked.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> You looking for Factory unlocked or  software unlocked.



i am looking for a factory unlocked one...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Try to find more shops in gafar you will get Rs 30-35K factory unlocked version.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

one of my frd is gng china... so if i buy form there then it will work in delhi or not...????


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> one of my frd is gng china... so if i buy form there then it will work in delhi or not...????



i think singapore is a better place to get unlocked iPhone 4 with warranty (though warranty doesn't matter as there is no support in India)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i0n1c has announced that he will likely release his untether for the iOS 4.3 jailbreak before next weekend.

Because of several changes in iOS 4.3 in comparison to iOS 4.2.1 the jailbreak is NOT READY yet. That is what the *ALPHA* means. I need some time to check what kernel patches are actually required to work 100%ly.
[YOUTUBE]71boAlfZIiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dreatica (Mar 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Thanks
> 
> Guys have a look of my theme and there is video also.
> 
> ...



@NIGHTMARE What is the name of this theme ? I am dying to try this one out.



thecoolguy02 said:


> one of my frd is gng china... so if i buy form there then it will work in delhi or not...????



If you can wait for two days to get this answer, I can help you on tht. My fri coming with iPhone this Wednesday from China. Will let you know.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ LiveOS 72 MB may be more,you have to change current the weather code with your nearest location code.


----------



## pickster (Mar 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

some help here guys?
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/138035-buying-iphone-4-singapore.html*

kthanksbai.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ LiveOS 72 MB may be more,you have to change current the weather code with your nearest location code.



Yeah, downloading it now. Its LiveOS HD-1.2 79mb+. Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Confirmed ! Gevey SIM Can Unlock iPhone 4 in US On Baseband 2.10.04 / 3.10.01
*

*iclarified.com/images/news/14361/49370/49370.png*iclarified.com/images/news/14361/49371/49371.png 


The Gevey SIM Interposer is reportedly confirmed working to unlock the iPhone 4 in the U.S., according to a RedmondPie report.

Gevey recently released a SIM Interposer which can unlock the iPhone up to iOS 4.3 by force activating the baseband using the emergency dialer.

The SIM Interposer works by adding a EEPROM chip to your SIM card just like a TurboSIM. You then call 112, a number that can be called from any GSM phone, free of charge, with or without a SIM card on any compliant network. Once the call connects you hang up then toggle Airport mode on and off. When the network connection resumes you will be unlocked.

[YOUTUBE]ue0Eby0VjV4[/YOUTUBE]

Source


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> @NIGHTMARE What is the name of this theme ? I am dying to try this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can wait for two days to get this answer, I can help you on tht. My fri coming with iPhone this Wednesday from China. Will let you know.



i am still waiting for the response....


----------



## dreatica (Mar 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> i am still waiting for the response....



oh I totally forgot, he purchased the phone factory unlocked and its working fine.


----------



## Baker (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how i can copy photos to itouch with out synchronizing with itunes


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Use Ifunbox


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

or any SSH client like WinSCP. but iFunBox is good, I personally use it.


----------



## oval_man (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*********MILLION DOLLOR QUESTION???????????????

U hv 3G SIM,iPhone 4/3GS,

Hotspot appln,

U hv iPad2/iPad,

U can use your own 'hotspot' for your iPad,

WHY IPAD WIFI+3G INTRODUCED? WHEN U CAN'T USE 3G FOR VOICE CALLS OR EVEN SMS?

WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY?


----------



## Baker (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Use Ifunbox



hmm thanks..

what are the video formats that supported in itouch 4th gen..?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Baker said:


> hmm thanks..
> 
> what are the video formats that supported in itouch 4th gen..?



All  install vlc player or avplayer to play all formats


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> oh I totally forgot, he purchased the phone factory unlocked and its working fine.



thx for the info...
hw much it cost u..???


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> All  install vlc player or avplayer to play all formats


Yup, VLC supports everything but make sure the video resolution is not high or else there is problem for playback.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nowhereelse.fr has created a beautiful rumor summary infographic for the iPhone 5.

New design, brushed metal back, sliding keyboard, larger screen, contactless payments, etc ... The more serious the most outrageous rumors about the iPhone 5 are already many and it becomes difficult to sort among all the brouhaha ... In order to simplify the task and as I already did last year, I decided to synthesize all these rumors in the form a computer graphics, computer graphics and how! ...

Check it out below



Spoiler



*iclarified.com/images/news/14406/49498/49498.jpg



Source


----------



## dreatica (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> thx for the info...
> hw much it cost u..???



In Indian currency around 28-29k.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> In Indian currency around 28-29k.



from where did u bought it?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aroraanant said:


> from where did u bought it?



China.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Can you tell me where you exactly buy from China.(Name of place and address ).I hope you have bill.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Firemint’s Real Racing 2 HD to run on your TV at full 1080p without upscaling*

When Apple unveiled iPad 2, they also advertised a new video converter designed to mirror whatever is displayed on the tablet’s screen to an external HDMI display by upscaling content to full HD 1080p resolution. It works seamlessly with any third-party application unlike before when only a handful of apps on the App Store were written to specifically support video output. In the case of games, the $39 Apple Digital AV Adapter upscales graphics from the iPad’s native 1024 by 768 pixel resolution to full HD 1920 by 1080 resolution.

We are now hearing that the PowerVR SGX543MP2, the GPU unit of the A5 chip with ninefold jump in graphics performance, can drive full 1080p 3D graphics. According to TouchArchade, the next update to Firemint’s excellent Real Racing 2 HD will enable full 1080p video output in 30 frames per second – without upscaling, as demoed in the below video:



> This is a first for any iOS game, as other games have built in video out support but run in the native resolution and aspect ratio of the iPad. Real Racing 2 HD, on the other hand, will run full screen with no black borders and at native 1080p resolution without scaling.




[YOUTUBE]ALKm0Leuc7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dreatica (Mar 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Can you tell me where you exactly buy from China.(Name of place and address ).I hope you have bill.



sure, will pm you the details if he has a bill.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^I appreciate  your help thanks.


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Guys, I am fed up with my locked iPhone 4. already 4 months and nothing can be done to get it unlocked! What do i do guys?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Mine is factory unlocked and why not you have your SHSH blob.Gevey has released a SIM Interposer which can unlock the iPhone up to iOS 4.3 by force activating the baseband using the emergency dialer.



> A blog post by Laforet explains that the SIM Interposer works by adding a EEPROM chip to your SIM card just like a TurboSIM. You then call 112, a number that can be called from any GSM phone, free of charge, with or without a SIM card on any compliant network. Once the call connects you hang up then toggle Airport mode on and off. When the network connection resumes you will be unlocked.



Source


----------



## dreams (Mar 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iOS 4.3.1 is out. Changes in it..

Fixes an occasional graphics glitch on iPod touch (4th generation)
Resolves bugs related to activating and connection to some cellular networks
Fixes image flicker when using Apple Digital AV adapter with some TVs
Resolves an issue authenticating with some enterprise web services

The update also includes other improvements and bug fixes. It is possible that it targets vulnerabilities in the iPad that allow it to be jailbroken.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cydia Updated to v1.1.0


----------



## dreatica (Mar 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreams said:


> iOS 4.3.1 is out. Changes in it..
> 
> Fixes an occasional graphics glitch on iPod touch (4th generation)
> Resolves bugs related to activating and connection to some cellular networks
> ...



When can we expect jb for 4.3.1, I am dying to try the video out feature now. 



NIGHTMARE said:


> Cydia Updated to v1.1.0



How to update it, I was not able to find the updated cydia ? can you post tutorial in short plz  I am using old cydia right now.

Also, can someone tell me best usb/wall charger ?


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Mine is factory unlocked and why not you have your SHSH blob.Gevey has released a SIM Interposer which can unlock the iPhone up to iOS 4.3 by force activating the baseband using the emergency dialer.
> 
> 
> 
> Source



I thought SHSH blob would have worked if my baseband was NOT 2.10. My phone came with 2.10 only. Ya i saw the Gevey thing. Not sure it will work in india. Also its around 5K in ebay.in. I am not feeling to waste another 5k on this dumb. Where did you got the unlocked one? I thought of taking unlocked one but didn't got anywhere in USA. I think its available in canada.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

from UK


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys a factory unlocked at 300 odd USD


Amazon.com: Apple iPhone 3G 8GB - Black - Unlocked: Electronics


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I saw unlocked iphone 4 in ebay india @27k


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeah....even I saw a unlocked iPhone 4 16gb in Amazon $704


looks like their sales are starting to fall


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Apple Peel 520 is Now Available to Transform Your iPod Touch 4G Into an iPhone

*

The second generation Apple Peel 520 is now available to transform your iPod touch 4G into an iPhone. The new device features a design that mimics the iPhone 4's as you can see below.

*www.ispazio.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/5557933681_f6275066b3.jpg
*www.ispazio.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/5557933741_ba2d76fc7b.jpg
*www.ispazio.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/5557933771_fc2bb63f32.jpg

Specifications
Color: Black and silver
Dimensions: 121.0 × 65.0 × 13.5 mm
Weight: 60 grams
Battery: 1200mAh
Standby time: up to 120 hours
Talk time: up to 4.5 hours
Supported languages: Inglese, Chinese
- Integrated microphone for speech
- Integrated speaker for hearing recipient on call
- Integrated vibration motor
- GPRS Data Access
- FM Radio and Bluetooth
- Tested Worldwide
- IPod 30-pin connector
- Reset button, battery and SIM card slot

Requirements:
Jailbroken iPod Touch 4th generation. Firmware iOS 3.1.2/3.1.3/4.0/4.1/4.2.1/4.3.1 are currently supported.
The 1st, 2nd and 3rd generations are not supported since Their dimensions are different Compared to the previous generations. Purchase the 1st January Peel 520 if You Have One of These models.

Price & Availability:
Stock is Being Transferred To Our Warehouse. Ships Within 5-7 business days.
Price: $ 129.00

Specifications
Color: Black and silver
Dimensions: 121.0 × 65.0 × 13.5 mm
Weight: 60 grams
Battery: 1200mAh
Standby time: up to 120 hours
Talk time: up to 4.5 hours
Supported languages: Inglese, Chinese
- Integrated microphone for speech
- Integrated speaker for hearing recipient on call
- Integrated vibration motor
- GPRS Data Access
- FM Radio and Bluetooth
- Tested Worldwide
- IPod 30-pin connector
- Reset button, battery and SIM card slot

Requirements:
Jailbroken iPod Touch 4th generation. Firmware iOS 3.1.2/3.1.3/4.0/4.1/4.2.1/4.3.1 are currently supported.
The 1st, 2nd and 3rd generations are not supported since Their dimensions are different Compared to the previous generations. Purchase the 1st January Peel 520 if You Have One of These models.

Price & Availability:
Stock is Being Transferred To Our Warehouse. Ships Within 5-7 business days.
Price: $ 129.00

Check out the video below from M.I.C Gadget to see how the device works.

[YOUTUBE]ufGfQZ5S_Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ebay selling iPhone 4g factory unlocked :

16gb
eBay India: Sealed Pack Brand New iPhone 4 16GB - Factory Unlocked (item 300541899595 end time 06-Apr-2011 08:00:00 IST)

32gb
eBay India: Sealed Pack Brand New iPhone 4 32GB - Factory Unlocked (item 300541900796 end time 06-Apr-2011 08:00:00 IST)

Now, people can easily buy with interest free 3 EMI options


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

In market it(16GB) is available for less than 35K so no use of buying it from ebay.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aroraanant said:


> In market it(16GB) is available for less than 35K so no use of buying it from ebay.



Offcourse you can if you have a coupon of 5-10% 

The latest news 

The iPhone Dev-Team has released an untethered jailbreak for iOS 4.3.1. The jailbreak implements the untether developed by i0n1c.

I am not sure its legal to post the links here, but you iOS users can google it.

iApple Pawned again 

Hurray  Time to JB now !!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2011)

*The 4.3.1 untether jailbreak is OUT now*



> The 4.3.1 untether exploit comes courtesy of Stefan Esser (@i0n1c on twitter), a security researcher based in Germany. Stefan has a long history of vulnerability research, and ironically his first contribution to the iPhone jailbreak community was improved security — last year he beat Apple to the punch and implemented ASLR for jailbroken iPhones with his “antid0te” framework. We’re happy to see that Stefan then turned his iPhone attention over to an untethered jailbreak exploit!
> 
> The 4.3.1 untether works on all devices that actually support 4.3.1 except for the iPad2:
> 
> ...




Source


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: The 4.3.1 untether jailbreak is OUT now*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Source



Don't go with redsnow, its doesn't include multitouch. I JB using that, and now JB using snowbreeze. Both worked like a charm.  Snowbreeze includes multitouch for iPod 4g/iPhone 4g and iPad.


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: The 4.3.1 untether jailbreak is OUT now*



dreatica said:


> Don't go with redsnow, its doesn't include multitouch. I JB using that, and now JB using snowbreeze. Both worked like a charm.  Snowbreeze includes multitouch for iPod 4g/iPhone 4g and iPad.



can you please elaborate ?
Are you referring to multitouch gestures?? Is it available in stock firmware??
Thanx


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: The 4.3.1 untether jailbreak is OUT now*



tejjammy said:


> can you please elaborate ?
> Are you referring to multitouch gestures?? Is it available in stock firmware??
> Thanx



Yes- multitouch gestures 

I am not sure its available in stock firmware or not, as I was using 4.2.1 and when the jb released.  I updated to v4.3.1, without seeing any new features, use the red snow method to Jailbreak it. 

After 1-2 hours, saw that Snowbreeze also released an untethered jb tool, which added a feature from ipad i.e. multi touch gesture. So, I again jb with Snowbreeze method. 

Now, when I use 2-4 fingers, I can scroll through various active application which rocks. (Hadn't tested enough capabilities of the feature)

I was keen to know what exactly the Snowbreeze includes, and learn the way to add it manually.

Once Jb, install Cydia, install OpenSSH, Using SSH go to 

    · System>Library>CoreServices>SpringBoard.app>N90.plist (for iPhone) or N81.plist (For iPod)

Edit the .plist file using text editor that supports this file format (google it). You need to manually add the Boolean statement “*multitasking-gestures*” and set its value to “*True*”

Restart your iPhone 4g/iPod 4g and you will get this feature.


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: The 4.3.1 untether jailbreak is OUT now*



dreatica said:


> Yes- multitouch gestures
> 
> I am not sure its available in stock firmware or not, as I was using 4.2.1 and when the jb released.  I updated to v4.3.1, without seeing any new features, use the red snow method to Jailbreak it.
> 
> ...



can't the plist method used in redsn0w jb? I will use ifile to edit it

Another question has anybody tried apple peel or any other similar product to convert/ use ipod touch as a phone?
Thank you


----------



## dreatica (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: The 4.3.1 untether jailbreak is OUT now*



tejjammy said:


> can't the plist method used in redsn0w jb? I will use ifile to edit it
> 
> Another question has anybody tried apple peel or any other similar product to convert/ use ipod touch as a phone?
> Thank you



Yes, the plist method will work with redsnow.  

The snowbreeze already include that modification. 

Those peel off are just waste of money. You should rather invest in iPhone


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I kept on pestering my parents and finally my dad got a 64gb ipod touch when he was on a business trip to japan(just a week before the disaster).

I am still a student and don't earn so have to be satisfied with what i have.

But is it available in india??

Thanks again dude


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> I kept on pestering my parents and finally my dad got a 64gb ipod touch when he was on a business trip to japan(just a week before the disaster).
> 
> I am still a student and don't earn so have to be satisfied with what i have.
> 
> ...



Yes, its available in India and it gonna cost you 5000-5500rs. Two models are there, one for the 3g models and another one for 4g models. 

Welcome dude


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Sorry again
I want iPeel for iPod touch 4th gen. Can anybody tell me where can i get one in mumbai? Also has anybody tried it? 
Thanx


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Sorry again
> I want iPeel for iPod touch 4th gen. Can anybody tell me where can i get one in mumbai? Also has anybody tried it?
> Thanx



I found it on ebay 

apple peel, Consumer Electronics items at low prices on eBay India


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> I found it on ebay
> 
> apple peel, Consumer Electronics items at low prices on eBay India



Thanks will first see if its reliable.
I just now JB my iPod touch running 4.3.1 using redsn0w. It has multitouch gestures by default .
Anyways it is very difficult to use in i small screen!
Tejas


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Thanks will first see if its reliable.
> I just now JB my iPod touch running 4.3.1 using redsn0w. It has multitouch gestures by default .
> Anyways it is very difficult to use in i small screen!
> Tejas



Maybe redsnow enabled the multitouch now  

Install SBrotator and you will see how good multi gestures can be. 

I am trying to figure out, if we can enable/patch 2-3 finger touch for the gestures 



tejjammy said:


> Thanks will first see if its reliable.
> I just now JB my iPod touch running 4.3.1 using redsn0w. It has multitouch gestures by default .
> Anyways it is very difficult to use in i small screen!
> Tejas



And I found it 

Enter Magic Fingers, a new tweak released yesterday in Cydia that will allow you to exit the current app you’re in by touching your iPhone with multiple fingers. The application doesn’t cost anything to download, but since it is in Cydia you must be jailbroken to get it…

If you want to check it out, you just have to tap into the search tab of the new and improved Cydia 1.1, and type in “Magic Fingers.” When I tried to download it, I was prompted by Cydia that the application depended on WinterBoard. I hadn’t used WinterBoard in a while, but I followed the directions and reinstalled it.

*www.iphonedownloadblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/magic-fingers-266x400.png

Once finished, the tweak should be sitting in your ‘Settings.app’. The only customization option you have is to change the number of fingers it takes to exit an application. Mine is currently set on three, as four and five fingers felt way to crowded.

This app really excited me, as my home button on my iPhone 4 has been working intermittently. But I found I spend about as much time swiping at my screen as I did fighting with my stubborn home button. Maybe I need a little more time to get used to it.
Depends:Winterboard!!


Download:*apt.modmyi.com/pool/main/c/co...honeos-arm.deb



> SOURCE


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Magic fingers, doesn't work for me on 4.3.1. I want those 2 fingers, badly.Five or four, too big for the screens iPhone 4.
Anyone got solution to enable 2 finger multitasking?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



TylerDurden said:


> Magic fingers, doesn't work for me on 4.3.1. I want those 2 fingers, badly.Five or four, too big for the screens iPhone 4.
> Anyone got solution to enable 2 finger multitasking?



You able to use multi-touch gestures without Magic fingers ? Settings-Multi touch gesture-ON ?


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes.You got a solution dreatica?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This what i got,
Step 1: Jailbreak iOS 4.3 GM running on your iPhone 4, you can follow the guide posted here using PwnageTool 4.2.

Step 2: Once you’re jailbroken, launch Cydia and install OpenSSH.

Step 3: Now you’re going to SSH into your device (by using clients such as Cyberduck for Mac or WinSCP for Windows), and then navigate to the following directory: System>Library>CoreServices>SpringBoard.app>N90.plist

Step 4: Using a plist editor such as TextWrangler, edit the N90.plist file.

Step 5: Add a Boolean statement “multitasking-gestures” and set its value to “True”.

Step 6: Save everything you’ve edited, restart the Springboard.

Step 7: That’s it, you’re all done! You should now see the Multitouch Gestures option in the Settings.app file on your iPhone 4. Just tap to turn it on.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

But this isn't for just activating the multitasking gestures?
I got the multitasking gestures, i want to use 2-3 fingers instead of 4 or 5.Is it possible with this tutorial?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> This what i got,
> Step 1: Jailbreak iOS 4.3 GM running on your iPhone 4, you can follow the guide posted here using PwnageTool 4.2.
> 
> Step 2: Once you’re jailbroken, launch Cydia and install OpenSSH.
> ...



Just read few post above, this has already been posted. We are not discussing about adding the multi gesture feature. Its about to change the finger touch from 4 to 3/2.



TylerDurden said:


> But this isn't for just activating the multitasking gestures?
> I got the multitasking gestures, i want to use 2-3 fingers instead of 4 or 5.Is it possible with this tutorial?



NO

I have tried the magic finger and its also not working. The multigesture still needs 4 fingers and its only good for iPad not for iPhone/iPod.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Like i said i got multitasking gestures on my iPhone 4 fw 4.3.1 and i only got a N90AP.plist, not N90.And when i checked the plist file, it has multitasking gestures to true.What should i do?Rename de N90AP file to N90?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



TylerDurden said:


> Like i said i got multitasking gestures on my iPhone 4 fw 4.3.1 and i only got a N90AP.plist, not N90.And when i checked the plist file, it has multitasking gestures to true.What should i do?Rename de N90AP file to N90?


I really dont understand what exactly are you looking for :

1. If you need multi gestures : You wrote you already got that.

2. If you're looking for the multitouch gesture modification- from 4 fingers to 2/3 fingers : The magic fingers doesn't work and there is no way to change it right now.  

The tutorial regarding n90.plist is to activate the multi touch gesture.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I want to go from 4 fingers to 2/3 fingers, that is my goal.Tried magic fingers and it doesn't work.We need to wait?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The e N90.plist does not exit that location.what he trying to say and any of you using all of wiki ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



TylerDurden said:


> I want to go from 4 fingers to 2/3 fingers, that is my goal.Tried magic fingers and it doesn't work.We need to wait?



Yes  replied to your pm too


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, i am just trying to get multitasking gestures working with 2-3 fingers, instead of 4-5.That is all.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*i.imgur.com/725zF.png


I hope lot people are waiting for this big news,just few more days.



> Just a quick heads-up: MuscleNerd just announced that ‘ The 4.3.1 issues (signal bars, etc) are fixed, but need a few days to test all devices + FW (again: not a new unlock! ) ‘ . This won’t be a brand new ultrasn0w, but an update to the existing one which will allow already unlocked iPhone users to update to iOS 4.3.1.
> Remember that, a couple of days ago, when the iPhone DevTeam released the new PwnageTool for iOS 4.3.1, but we also got a big fat warning: ultrasn0w users don’t update yet! We need to first release an update to ultrasn0w that fixes some incompatibilities when FW 4.3.1 is used on the older basebands supported by ultrasn0w. And remember once we do fix ultrasn0w for 4.3.1 (we’ll announce it here and on twitter), you must only get there via a custom IPSW from PwnageTool, Sn0wbreeze or xpwn! Don’t ever try to restore or update to a stock IPSW, or you’ll lose the unlock!


Source


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is anybody facing this problem- after JB 4.3.1 with redsn0w AppStore crashes!!
It opens and tries to load data but crashes after 2-3 sec. Anybody else having the same problem? Any solutions??
Thanks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

try to reboot once.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can anyone tell me the downlaod size of update iOS 4.3.x(whichever is latest)?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

For iphone4 is 665 MB


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^& for IPod 4G


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ 650 mb


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi
I instinctively rebooted my iPod touch but still I have the AppStore crashing. Next I tried restore->JB with redsn0w but the same problem. Then I downloaded sn0wbreeze but it doesn't work on my pc and I get some c++ library error. 
Any more suggestions?
Thanks
Tejas


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Q1 Your FW is download via itunes or any other link ?
Q2 Which OS you are using ?
Q3 If possible can you upload a screen shot.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Hi
> I instinctively rebooted my iPod touch but still I have the AppStore crashing. Next I tried restore->JB with redsn0w but the same problem. Then I downloaded sn0wbreeze but it doesn't work on my pc and I get some c++ library error.
> Any more suggestions?
> Thanks
> Tejas



Try snowbreeze with .Net Framework 3.0+. It should work fine.


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Q1 Your FW is download via itunes or any other link ?
> Q2 Which OS you are using ?
> Q3 If possible can you upload a screen shot.



1. I downloaded the ipsw from apple's server by sniffing the URL from iTunes 
*appldnld.apple.com/iPhone4/041-0545.20110325.We3Rt/iPod4,1_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw

2. The os is iOS 4.3.1 and the device is iPod touch 4th gen. 

3. The crashing process is very fast and occurs in <2sec. This is the last stage it reaches before crashing.
 *bit.ly/f94fNC


----------



## dreatica (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> 1. I downloaded the ipsw from apple's server by sniffing the URL from iTunes
> *appldnld.apple.com/iPhone4/041-0545.20110325.We3Rt/iPod4,1_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw
> 
> 2. The os is iOS 4.3.1 and the device is iPod touch 4th gen.
> ...



redsnow has some problems. My friends iPod touch bluetooth was not working with it. I suggest snowbreeze.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*iPhone DevTeam Drops RedSn0w 0.9.6RC11. Added Boot Animations, Removed Misleading Settings.
*

*cdn.funkyspacemonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/redsn0w_rc11.jpg

Just a quick heads-up: the iPhone DevTeam just released a new update to redsn0w which brings us to v0.9.6RC11. Those running redsn0w may have noticed we enabled too many Settings options in some versions of the jailbreak (for instance, what you want your side switch to do, even if you have no side switch because you’re not using an iPad). RC11 corrects that.

Along the way, they’ve also added the option to enable boot animations…these animations can be installed via Cydia, but be sure to select which animation to use via the Settings->Bootlogo setting after you’ve downloaded an animation.

NOTE: You can just run RC11 over your existing jailbreak…be sure to de-select Cydia to avoid package conflicts




Redsn0w 0.9.6RC11 for Windows
Redsn0w 0.9.6RC11 for Mac


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*iPhone DevTeam Drops Redsn0w 0.9.6rc12*

*cdn.funkyspacemonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/redsn0w1.jpg


> Just a quick heads-up: The iPhone DevTeam updated redsn0w to v0.9.6rc12. The new update should fix any lingering issues with the boot animation. You can just run RC12 over your existing jailbreak…be sure to de-select Cydia to avoid package conflicts.





Redsn0w 0.9.6RC12 for Windows
Redsn0w 0.9.6RC12 for Mac


----------



## aishwar (Apr 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i recently got my iphone 4 factory unlocked 16gb model....just one question....i am not able to get any response after i dial a number.....i am using a bsnl 3g micro sim.

pleazzzz help

thank you


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hello Aishwar,

Do you wait for sometime or not so that call can connect?


Are you able to call customer care? 

It could be any of these reasons-

1) Your sim is new and it is not yet activated.

2) You have unpaid bill that needs payment.


Try using any other sim if you can make calls or not.
If yes, bsnl sim is at fault. If not iPhone may be at fault.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

any good headphones for iPod 4G ?

I created a topic for this, but no replies 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/139158-philips-shp2700-your-choice.html

May be iApple users know it better.


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Happy to join this thread with my new iGadget...............iPad2

Brilliant,slim,awesome,breezy..cams are ok,

eBooks are great! eMail checking is the BEST!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1409.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0002.png

More to come...!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Nice man. Congrats.
 How much did you buy it for? Got it outside India?? 
Looks sweeeeet  

Does it have iOS 4.3.1??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_shh congrats man.


----------



## aishwar (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Hello Aishwar,
> 
> Do you wait for sometime or not so that call can connect?
> 
> ...





Thanx 4 replyin....

in just 3 sec call failed appears....all other sim cards xcept bsnl n mtnl are working on my phone....

ny guessses what might the problem be......

one more thing i can surf the web using bsnl/mtnl 3g but am not able to make any calls from it.....note - it can recieve calls.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 aishwar said:
			
		

> one more thing i can surf the web using bsnl/mtnl 3g but am not able to make any calls from it.....note - it can recieve calls.


 Call the customer care at 1500 or 1503. and tell them what is your problem.

Most probably it is a defect on side of BSNL.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@aishwar how old your sim cards are ?


----------



## aishwar (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> @aishwar how old your sim cards are ?




one is 2months old n the other is 7 years old but both of them r nt working....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 aiswar said:
			
		

> one is 2months old n the other is 7 years old but both of them r nt working....


 The 7 year old wont work anyway.

2 moth old should work...are you able to call customer care?


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thank you @nightmare and @thetechfreak

I got it for 62K (very expensive),

I'm using Airtel 3G and my iPhone4 as 'Hotspot' & sometimes wifi also!

Pls hv a look: (Android eBook pdf using pdf reader lite)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0025-1.png    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0022-1.png

More to come..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Great Man.I happy for you.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Thank you @nightmare and @thetechfreak
> 
> I got it for 62K (very expensive),
> 
> ...



By any chance do you work with AIDMK or DMK  ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 dhan_ssh said:
			
		

> I got it for 62K (very expensive),


 Why didnt you buy an iPad 2 and Optimus 2 combo instead?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_ssh awesome purchase though a bit expensive.


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks @desibond,

Got my 'SmartCover' today,Looks really sexy!

Switched to bsnl 3G,though not as good as Airtel but cost-effective!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1431-1.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1433.jpg

BSNL 3G:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0046.png


More to come...!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

cRiSpY


----------



## techfreak (Apr 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Aircel has its own wifi plans , the advantage being that I need not buy a router . I was thinking of using the same in my Ipod Touch 4G. But will I have to get aircel sim card ?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You can buy a pocket wifi router a.k.a MiFi and use it as a wireless router for your ipod touch 4G.


----------



## dreatica (Apr 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> yes. you have to get aircel sim card and cut it into micro-SIM. or you can buy a pocket wifi router a.k.a MiFi



Sorry, I didn't get you ? Cut microsim card and use it with iPod 4g ?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Sorry, I didn't get you ? Cut microsim card and use it with iPod 4g ?



my apologies. responded while half asleep and read it as iphone 4.


----------



## techfreak (Apr 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

For Ipod Touch 4G internet connection can be established via Wifi and VPN. Now I have wired MTNL connection. I can either use my laptop as a wifi hot spot or get  a Aircel wifi connection.

Can you please let me know if I go for aircel wifi connection Do I need to have aircel sim first and then subscribe for wifi data plan ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> my apologies. responded while half asleep and read it as iphone 4.



That is what I thought  



techfreak said:


> For Ipod Touch 4G internet connection can be established via Wifi and VPN. Now I have wired MTNL connection. I can either use my laptop as a wifi hot spot or get  a Aircel wifi connection.
> 
> Can you please let me know if I go for aircel wifi connection Do I need to have aircel sim first and then subscribe for wifi data plan ?



Why do you want to use Aircel sim with wifi data plan. If you are using wired mtnl, buy a wireless router.


----------



## ksundar (Apr 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_shh, congrats man......!

So,you must be a real 'Apple Fan' !

I remember a cartoon on your gadget series...!


*i443.photobucket.com/albums/qq156/ksundar/photo-1.jpg


Enjoy!


----------



## techfreak (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> That is what I thought
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to use Aircel sim with wifi data plan. If you are using wired mtnl, buy a wireless router.


I am staying at shared accommodation , so getting a new wireless router connection won't be easy for me. 
As confirmed by you I need to have aircel sim card as well to subscribe for their wifi plans.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I just bought a Apple Ipod Touch 4G 32Gb . GET IN \m/

Now What ? (Newbie) .


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I bought Apple ipod 4G 8GB
software version is 4.1

Q1) shud I update it to 4.2.3 or not????
Q2) how to play games offline in game center?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think we need a new Ipod Thread . 

Anyways , I jailbreaked my Ipod Touch 4g . 

Doubts :

1. How do I get games ?
Do I have to pay for them ?

2. A list of good applications via Cydia would be Sweet  .

3. Should I update to 4.3.2  ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> I think we need a new Ipod Thread .
> 
> Anyways , I jailbreaked my Ipod Touch 4g .
> 
> ...



how u jailbreaked???greenpoison,redsnow or limera
what is SSH?
cant we directly install apps using ifunbox?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I jailbreaked Using Greenpoison . My Ios was 4.2.1 . I am going to update to 4.3.2 and jailbreak again .  

I have no idea about SSH and Funbox


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys desperate to get help on JB....
I dnt have wi-fi internet.

Guess few people are active on this thread...


----------



## dreatica (Apr 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Guys desperate to get help on JB....
> I dnt have wi-fi internet.
> 
> Guess few people are active on this thread...



@Zangetsu  Replied to your PM. 

For general : Here are the answers for the rest of iPod owners :

1. You can update the iOS to 4.3.2 and jailbreak using snowbreeze or redsnow. Both are same, try yourself which one you feel easy to use.

2. You can directly install apps from your pc, without using wifi with iPod. You have to install AppSync for 4.0+ to your iPod. If you don't have wifi, 

follow this procedure :

*jaxov.com/2010/08/install-deb-files-iphone-without-ssh-wifi/

Download the apps/games to your pc, double click those files, it will show in iTunes. Go to the iTunes and click "Sync and Voila !!  . (You can also choose which one to install through iTunes. )


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^thanx

but cydia will need internet to download App sync then???

also whats installous???

Ok now I succeeded in JB.
update to iOS 4.3.2 + sn0wbreez 2.6 JB

now tell me what is SB settings & mutitouch gestures (2,4 fingers)

also must play games & apps


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I updated to 4.3.2 . Got it jailbroken.

Tell me good games that you have installed from Istore .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Angry Birds, Blue Ball(or something similar), Doodle Jump, Paper Toss, iBasket

All these are free apps.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I bought Istunt2 for .99 $ . Worth every penny .


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> I updated to 4.3.2 . Got it jailbroken.


Did you pay for jailbreaking?? If yes then learn it ASAP as you will have to it atleast once in 3-4 months


> Come on People , Tell me free games from Cydia and there sources please  .


You won't get any games on cydia directly and as said earlier piracy= .
goto appstore and click on free tab. You will get many free games and apps


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No I did not pay for the Jailbreak and will never  . Google is my friend . 

Good games worth buying ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> No I did not pay for the Jailbreak and will never  . Google is my friend .
> 
> Good games worth buying ?



Few of the worth buying games I recently played :

*i52.tinypic.com/11az8up.png

You can also try old games :

Street Fighter 4
NBA Elite
Rage HD
Split Second
Rainbox six
Real Racing 2
Asphalt 6

Enjoy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

try Plant Vs Zombie its also interesting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice screenshot @dreatica

but will the games you posted work on iOS 3.1.3?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just Bought 

istunt 2
NFS Hot Pursuit ( What a game )
FIFA 11 .


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Just Bought
> 
> istunt 2
> NFS Hot Pursuit ( What a game )
> FIFA 11 .



agreed!! NFS Hot Pursuit just rocks. Also try Fruit Ninja as it has multiplayer via gamecenter and GTA chinatown wars.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I dont have Wifi


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

EA games going cheap for a few days on AppStore Check this Dead Spaceâ„¢ for iPad for iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Nice screenshot @dreatica
> 
> but will the games you posted work on iOS 3.1.3?



Thanks 

I guess most of the games runs on iOS 4.xx 



tejjammy said:


> agreed!! NFS Hot Pursuit just rocks. Also try Fruit Ninja as it has multiplayer via gamecenter and GTA chinatown wars.



Try Fast & Furious 5. Awesome graphics : 

*a1.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/5c/38/9f/mzl.liqwlkau.png

*a1.mzstatic.com/us/r30/Purple/45/1c/d6/mzl.wajnuvtq.png


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How Much is Fast & Furious 5 ?

And A link for the game will be helpful !


----------



## dreatica (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> How Much is Fast & Furious 5 ?



Fast & Furious 5: Official Game for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation) and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Not sure, if its available for Indian region. Give it a try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Awesome graphics....

I hope this games are for android too....


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The Game is a bit expensive . Will wait for its price to lower down . 

Till then NFS \m/


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Q:How to make a custom icon & insert other icons inside it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You make a folder not custom icon. Folder's icon contains small images of icons in it.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How do you do that ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

This link should help you guys 
How To Create Folders in iOS4 | Create Folder in iOS4 | Create iOS4 Application Folders


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks Mate  

That was easy and helps a lot ! 

BTW , Got my cover and screen guard !


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> BTW , Got my cover and screen guard !



which cover?from where & price?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Capdase . From Bhopal . 

price 499 for Cover , Video Stand , Pouch Cover and Screen guard .


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hmm Every iPhone 5 Release Rumor in One Place | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well this is a kind of problem .

I am buying a laptop soon , and this is my friends laptop . All my buyed applications and movies are synchronized from this laptop .

When I use a new computer I am sure I can manage the Music and Movies . What about Applications ?

Will i have to download them again ?


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

At last,after 86 hrs outage,Cydia is back in almost full-fledged manner,

Many new & good tweaks are out,live clock and weather icon (very cute) are great and free too!

Intelliscreen and iBlacklist are just great! And biteSMS is one of the best too!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1468r.png     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1467r.png

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1466.png


Analyzing new 'Springtomize' app and I think it is also one of the best collection of tweaks!

Enjoy JB!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@xtremevicky709 you are allowed five authorised computers, but only one to sync the application data on, if all your apps dont fit on your pod, then you will have to download the apps again, but this will not be charged


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

oh man..even 8GB is not enuf........


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> @xtremevicky709 you are allowed five authorised computers, but only one to sync the application data on, if all your apps dont fit on your pod, then you will have to download the apps again, but this will not be charged




Thanks man 

I am switching Computers so hope the sync does not become a work


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> oh man..even 8GB is not enuf........



No it's not I don't why you buy 8GB at-least you have to go for 16GB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^16GB was outta my budget dat y


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I bought NFS and FIFA at .99$ now they are back to 4.99$.

Lucky me


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Vicky

How are the graphics man? I cant afford paid games. Free ones are enough, Are there free versions of FIFA , NFS?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> @Vicky
> 
> How are the graphics man? I cant afford paid games. Free ones are enough, Are there free versions of FIFA , NFS?



$.99 is cheapo..only rs 44.5


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> $.99 is cheapo..only rs 44.5


 I dont have credit card  I know debit card also works but dont want to spend in iPod games 

BTW, I created my iTunes profile without a credit card number. There is a small trick in that


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> I dont have credit card  I know debit card also works but dont want to spend in iPod games
> 
> BTW, I created my iTunes profile without a credit card number. There is a small trick in that



No trick is there just select the option "None"


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> No trick is there just select the option "None"


 Now the "None" option is there?

For some reason when I made my profile last year October it wasnt there


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dude , .99$ is worth spending on Fifa and NFS . 

Graphics are awesome and storyline is also good . 

There is a free version of NFS but you can only play one race . Dude , 45 bucks for a game . You can buy 2 in a month man .


----------



## dreatica (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Now the "None" option is there?
> 
> For some reason when I made my profile last year October it wasnt there




Its there but whats the point ? I think if you can afford to buy a 15k+ product-iPod or 40k product-iPhone, cant you shell some 50bucks for a game ?

@dhan_shah You're the boss in iWorld. Can you tell me if the cable "*APPLE IPAD2 Digital AV Adapter*" will work with display out in games ?? I will buy this one master piece if it supports games hdmi output. 

eBay India: NEW APPLE IPAD2 Digital AV Adapter (item 280665874428 end time 28-Apr-2011 22:42:36 IST)


----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ yes, very good argument, the games feel dirt cheap, some of them are worth much more than what they are being charged. Everything seems to be falling towards the $1 point, a lot of people would be happy if the prices were fixed and costlier. The market is handled in a very bad way.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Why would you be not happy if the game is being sold at a cheaper rates ? :O


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dreatica,it should work nicely,go ahead!

Apple considers this time India for iPad2 release: Got mail from Apple India,29th April is confirmed date:  

Enjoy!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mailipad2.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Apple considers this time India for iPad2 release: Got mail from Apple India,29th April is confirmed date:



yup..me too....
those who have appleid & had checked for the news mail from apple wud definitely know it


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So Finally Ipad2 prices are going to come down .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yup. I also just received a mail from Apple that is with the following subject"iPad 2 arrives on 29 April"


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

just installed VoiceMod in my ipod & totally loving it...
worth every penny


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What does the Application do ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> What does the Application do ?



it modulates ur voice to others sounds....just give it a try u will love this app


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice , What others applications ( Free and paid ) have you downloaded ?


----------



## dreatica (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Nice , What others applications ( Free and paid ) have you downloaded ?



Do you guys download tweaks and apps from cydia ? I never seen someone posting about it here :

Here are the list of apps/tweaks I use from cydia :

Winterboard- for theme lovers. its must. 
FBPhotoSave- long press on fb photo, save. easy enough ?
Poof- wanna hide some apps ? here you go.
InfiniDock - add more icons to the dock and it comes with infinity scroll
IntelliScreen- lock screen will include weather,email,etc
FolderCloser- to close folder auto after removing apps etc
Notified Pro- this should actual be the notification system in iOS
SB Settings - must for checking ram etc
SB rotator - rotate screen like iPad
FontSwap- to change fonts

Some are free, some are paid. Go check it out in cydia.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^thanx I want the following apps
1) when we double tap the home button it shows the taskmanager..any app is there to display the same without tapping the home button?
2) Is there any animated homescreen wallpaper just like HTC home wallpapers ?

also I have question
Q:I paired my ipod with nokia 5233 successfully?But when I send image files from Nokia 5233 to ipod thru blutooth.It say "unable to connect".Is it not possible to send/receive files in ipod using blutooth?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Zangetsu
You cant transfer any type of file from your iPod to any other device with bluetooth.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> @Zangetsu
> You cant transfer any type of file from your iPod to any other device with bluetooth.



Didnt find any send option????


----------



## PraKs (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can someone tell how to use GPS in iPhone 3G ? OS 3.1.3

Tried with GPRS enabled to locate position on maps but it could not find.

Any help ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Do you guys download tweaks and apps from cydia ? I never seen someone posting about it here :
> 
> Here are the list of apps/tweaks I use from cydia :
> 
> ...



I think you guys are active recently after purchasing your ipod 4G. I update the thread daily with news and query.But seems no one is interest here,So I stop.

Poof- You can that without this tweak.Go to the "Sbsetting" then "More" and you see the option "Hide Icon".




Zangetsu said:


> ^^thanx I want the following apps
> 1) when we double tap the home button it shows the taskmanager..any app is there to display the same without tapping the home button?
> 2) Is there any animated homescreen wallpaper just like HTC home wallpapers ?
> 
> ...



1) task manager I don't understand ?
2) Why not you try some theme animated theme.

I) In iDevice is not allow to send and receive any file directly.By using any third party app or tweak you can do that.



thetechfreak said:


> @Zangetsu
> You cant transfer any type of file from your iPod to any other device with bluetooth.





Zangetsu said:


> Didnt find any send option????




Use celeste. On 4.2.1 you can transfer video and images and  with 4.3.1 only images.See the images below.

*i.imgur.com/tAkcX.png*i.imgur.com/DtXcO.png


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice screenshot.

Which application you use to display battery as "88%" ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ No need for any application or tweak. Just go the Settings>>General>>Usage then tap the Battery Percentage option.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ No need for any application or tweak. Just go the Settings>>General>>Usage then tap the Battery Percentage option.



I cant find the 'Usage' option in my iPod :/


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ No need for any application or tweak. Just go the Settings>>General>>Usage then tap the Battery Percentage option.



Thanks mate  .


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Isn't Celeste a paid app? It was around $10 when launched no idea now.

Another thing is that if you disable push notifications for apps like FB which use data, your battery life improves significantly. I also found that SBsettings eats too much battery. In my initial days i used to have SBsettings and push notifications on but i found that a fully charged iPod with WiFi on would lose 90% charge in one night (8 hrs) on standby. Without SBsettings and push notifications off, battery life has improved significantly. Anybody with same experience?
Any tips to increase battery life?
Thanks



thetechfreak said:


> I cant find the 'Usage' option in my iPod :/



You have to select "Enable battery percentage" while jailbreaking to enable this feature. Try cydia if there's an app to do that


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I havent tested the battery on all parameters but i am happy with the performance by the amount of usage I do . 

I do switch of the Wifi when not in use ( Mostly it is of ) . I Havent applied Sbsettings yet . Also , I have been playing NFS and Fifa a lot and do watch the occasional movie . 

The backup is Good nothing out of the ordinary .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> I cant find the 'Usage' option in my iPod :/



It has to be in that location.


xtremevicky709 said:


> Thanks mate  .



You welcome.



tejjammy said:


> Isn't Celeste a paid app? It was around $10 when launched no idea now.
> 
> Another thing is that if you disable push notifications for apps like FB which use data, your battery life improves significantly. I also found that SBsettings eats too much battery. In my initial days i used to have SBsettings and push notifications on but i found that a fully charged iPod with WiFi on would lose 90% charge in one night (8 hrs) on standby. Without SBsettings and push notifications off, battery life has improved significantly. Anybody with same experience?
> Any tips to increase battery life?
> Thanks



Yes you are right push notification eats your battery life and by disabling that option you can improve your battery backup.Of course SBsettings use battery but it not use at that limit. The tweak which run in the background they consumes more  power some time. But in you case I am sure you download some tweak which mess up with you idevice. And with my idevice  I run more than 30 + tweak with SBsettings and activator and also my WiFi and mobile (3G) always ON,so no battery surge.You have run a check with your tweak and apps.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> 1) task manager I don't understand ?



when we double tap the home button it shows the taskbar below which 
shows all apps i have opened...
so any app is there to display the same without tapping the home button?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

That multitasking window. You can try Multiflow tweak from cydia.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^thanx nightmare


----------



## tejjammy (May 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> That multitasking window. You can try Multiflow tweak from cydia.



Thanx awesome app man!! any changes in battery consumption?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Bro my battery consumption is normal.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^but to open mutiflow we have to double tap ryt???


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Well , I had a 24 hour journey and my ipod's music performance was just brilliant . I listed a lot of music on the way and played games for an hour or so .

Still it has 23% left . I am impressed by the life . Will keep posted about battery performance.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Wanna See or Extract the .IPA file contents its very easy 
just rename the file extension as .zip & u can now view/extract all its contents....


----------



## dreatica (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> That multitasking window. You can try Multiflow tweak from cydia.



Great share, I am loving the new multitasking now. Thanks NIGHTMARE. You rock man


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The battery life display is very strange if Im playing a game like orbital, its proceeds in what ill call "normal speed", some other games, like star defence or rhythmspirit, drain it much faster, and if it is anything less than half, I see a "low battery alert", and switches to red bars. Now if I switch back to playing music, the "low battery" status suddenly disappears. I know there is some logic to this, but cant find a detailed explanation of how the battery works. Guiz at apple have designed this aspect horribly, as I cant trust the indicator to tell me how much battery life is really left.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^^but to open mutiflow we have to double tap ryt???



Use multiflow with Activator. So you can open by shaking or any gesture or button you want.


Zangetsu said:


> Wanna See or Extract the .IPA file contents its very easy
> just rename the file extension as .zip & u can now view/extract all its contents....



You asking or telling.



dreatica said:


> Great share, I am loving the new multitasking now. Thanks NIGHTMARE. You rock man



You welcome mate.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^activator is a separate app???

i m telling the tweak


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> The battery life display is very strange if Im playing a game like orbital, its proceeds in what ill call "normal speed", some other games, like star defence or rhythmspirit, drain it much faster, and if it is anything less than half, I see a "low battery alert", and switches to red bars. Now if I switch back to playing music, the "low battery" status suddenly disappears. I know there is some logic to this, but cant find a detailed explanation of how the battery works. Guiz at apple have designed this aspect horribly, as I cant trust the indicator to tell me how much battery life is really left.



Something I also notiched , Yesterday as there was no electricity in Bangalore  , I was playing FIFA 11 when it showed battery = 20% so i completed the game at 11% then locked it .

After 15 minutes or so when i thought of listening music the battery was 32% and I was like How ? :O


----------



## dreatica (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Something I also notiched , Yesterday as there was no electricity in Bangalore  , I was playing FIFA 11 when it showed battery = 20% so i completed the game at 11% then locked it .
> 
> After 15 minutes or so when i thought of listening music the battery was 32% and I was like How ? :O



The % battery never shows actual battery status.

PS: Another update iOS 4.3.3 is coming within 2 weeks, which will solve the battery problems and iPod fixes.



Zangetsu said:


> ^^activator is a separate app???
> 
> i m telling the tweak



Yes, its separate apps. You can download from cydia. I am using it with sbrotaror and now I can rotate my iPod to all the four directions just like iPad.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> The % battery never shows actual battery status.
> 
> PS: Another update iOS 4.3.3 is coming within 2 weeks, which will solve the battery problems and iPod fixes.



Another update ? Another Jailbreak


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iOS update.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Its kind of request /suggetion to all Ipod Owners that If you find games on sale or on a heavy discount do post here like people do in the Steam thread .

I hope people follow this .


----------



## tejjammy (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Its kind of request /suggetion to all Ipod Owners that If you find games on sale or on a heavy discount do post here like people do in the Steam thread .
> 
> I hope people follow this .



Why don't we start a new thread!


----------



## dreatica (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Its kind of request /suggetion to all Ipod Owners that If you find games on sale or on a heavy discount do post here like people do in the Steam thread .
> 
> I hope people follow this .



If you use twitter, simply follow appstore. They usually run offers for paid games to be free for limited time which last for 48hours atleast.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> If you use twitter, simply follow appstore. They usually run offers for paid games to be free for limited time which last for 48hours atleast.



I follow app store and about 100 more people so missing a tweet is easy . I trust this place more 



tejjammy said:


> Why don't we start a new thread!



+1 . Said this before also .


----------



## dreatica (May 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> I follow app store and about 100 more people so missing a tweet is easy . I trust this place more



Good luck


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I scared my bro by Haunted Face in iOS


----------



## amitabhishek (May 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> I follow app store and about 100 more people so missing a tweet is easy .



You can create a list to filter Tweets.


----------



## dreatica (May 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple releases iOS 4.3.3 with fixes for location database controversy

AppleInsider | Apple releases iOS 4.3.3 with fixes for location database controversy

Now, we have to again run for cat-mouse race to update and Jailbreak.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Apple releases iOS 4.3.3 with fixes for location database controversy
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple releases iOS 4.3.3 with fixes for location database controversy
> 
> *Now, we have to again run for cat-mouse race to update and Jailbreak. *



Same emotions . Wait for the update . Wait for the jailbreak . Back up stuff . 

Or stick to 4.3.2


----------



## NainO (May 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guy, recently my friend got an iPhone 4 (don't know from where). He said that it has some kinda - Country Lock!!!
First of all - What is a Country Lock??? I've heard of SIM Lock, but this is my first time hearing Country Lock.
Secondly, how to Unlock it!!! We have consulted a mobile shop for same and he demanded 3000 for this. Is his demand valid???


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have installed multiflow & vWallpaper through cyder II (coz of no wifi).
but after reboot both this apps in cydia manager dont have green tickmark & are higlight in red....
whats the problem?


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPad Apps, iPhone Apps, Deals and Discovery at App Shopper - All Recent Free Price Changes in Games for iPhone price drops fiddle around a bit for other options


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

now i can see vWallpaper in springboard but when i select the video for wallpaper nothing happens..I guess its not properly installed or it doesnt work on 4.3.2

any other alternative to vwallpaper???


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> iPad Apps, iPhone Apps, Deals and Discovery at App Shopper - All Recent Free Price Changes in Games for iPhone price drops fiddle around a bit for other options



I could not find any good game in that list .


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^yeah thats a list of all price drops, switch to popular price drops for a slightly better list


----------



## dreatica (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anyone notice battery improvement after updating iOS to 4.3.3 ? I am getting excellent battery now.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> ^yeah thats a list of all price drops, switch to popular price drops for a slightly better list



I looked around , I can not find a decent game ! Did you buy anything ?



dreatica said:


> Anyone notice battery improvement after updating iOS to 4.3.3 ? I am getting excellent battery now.



Is it so ? Did the jailbreak of 4.3.3 arrive ? Can you back up the data and upgrade to 4.3.3 and have it all back !


----------



## Anorion (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I keep checking it for price drops and freebs, picked up Destructopus last


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Is it so ? Did the jailbreak of 4.3.3 arrive ? Can you back up the data and upgrade to 4.3.3 and have it all back !



Jailbreak is out.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@NIGHTMARE: buddy cud u help me out on post#1845 & 1847


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> @NIGHTMARE: buddy cud u help me out on post#1845 & 1847




See its working fine for me.Uninstall and reboot and reinstall. if u geting any error so it will really easy for me to understand the problem.


[YOUTUBE]tKEEgity4yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dreatica (May 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Is it so ? Did the jailbreak of 4.3.3 arrive ? Can you back up the data and upgrade to 4.3.3 and have it all back !



Yes, you can backup and restore the data after update and jailbreak but I would suggest to fresh restore.


----------



## Anorion (May 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hmmk I get it now, 
download spirits, warpgate and towrcraft they just became free and assassins creed is currently less than a buck 
the devs keep posting promo codes for the paid apps in this part of the forum Promo Codes and Contests - Touch Arcade but again not too many of them are really great


----------



## xtremevicky (May 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^

I will check this in the evening . Not opening here in office . 

How good is Assassins creed ?


----------



## thecoolguy02 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

i got my iphone 4 16 GB


----------



## dreatica (May 13, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> i got my iphone 4 16 GB



Congrats ! You bought iPhone 4 in Tihar Jail ? 

how much it cost now ? Software unlock or factory ?


----------



## thecoolguy02 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



dreatica said:


> Congrats ! You bought iPhone 4 in Tihar Jail ?
> 
> how much it cost now ? Software unlock or factory ?



ya dude jailer ko ek lal note diya or kaam ho gaya.... 

It cost me 33000 factory unlock.....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 13, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> ya dude jailer ko ek lal note diya or kaam ho gaya....
> 
> It cost me 33000 factory unlock.....



Now that was a funny reply .

How good is Assasins creed ?


----------



## dreatica (May 13, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> ya dude jailer ko ek lal note diya or kaam ho gaya....
> 
> It cost me 33000 factory unlock.....



lol

Congrats. 

@xtremevicky709 creed is ok type game. Not so fun for me due to bad graphics.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

OMG  DeadSpace is awesome in iOS loving it


----------



## thecoolguy02 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



xtremevicky709 said:


> Now that was a funny reply .
> 
> How good is Assasins creed ?





dreatica said:


> lol
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> @xtremevicky709 creed is ok type game. Not so fun for me due to bad graphics.





thx....

as i am new to Iphone  so plz guys tell me some gud free  apps to my my iphone experience superb....


----------



## Rusty (May 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I got an iPhone 4 from infibeam.com last december.


----------



## dhan_shh (May 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone 4 release in India is almost confirmed on 27May11,

"iPhone 4 will be sold across retailers like any other smartphone! This is a departure from Apple’s (and the carrier’s practice) of selling the iPhone only from carrier stores"

[source:  Apple iPhone 4 will be sold not just via carrier stores but across cellphone stores in India | Video & Photo Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India ]


Airtel and Aircel have started giving ads,......Hooray!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/airtelip4r.png     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone4-aircel.jpg

Enjoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tejjammy (May 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi everybody!
I needed help regarding Cyder II.
Can anybody give me a link to a tutorial or explain it in short? i have to JB a friend's Ipod Touch at his place and he doesn't have WiFi. I tried it on my ipod, i copied all the repos but can't figure out how to install an app.
Thanx


----------



## vulpine (May 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hello guys,

I finally got my ipod touch 4g 32 GB. And Im loving it a lot. 
however guys please help me to figure this out.

How to shuffle albums in ipod touch..?
I mean when I select a song from album and play it.... after it completes, ipod should play a song from any random album and so on....(normally it plays only the current album) I think this feature was in my sis's ipod nano.... its missing in my itouch ....

pls help me guys....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



vulpine said:


> How to shuffle albums in ipod touch..?
> I mean when I select a song from album and play it.... after it completes, ipod should play a song from any random album and so on....(normally it plays only the current album) I think this feature was in my sis's ipod nano.... its missing in my itouch ....
> 
> pls help me guys....



this happens when u play a song from Album section.....
just play a song from "All songs" section & u will get what u need


----------



## dreatica (May 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



vulpine said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I finally got my ipod touch 4g 32 GB. And Im loving it a lot.
> however guys please help me to figure this out.
> ...



You can also shuffle the songs by shaking your iPod


----------



## vulpine (May 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> this happens when u play a song from Album section.....
> just play a song from "All songs" section & u will get what u need



Dude, I know that. But I dont want it that way.

can any one suggest any other way. I have come across an app called taptunes which partly solves the problem.

Is der a complete solution? I mean it should work the way I 've told.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No need for any app. Just shake the iPod till song is changed.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No need of any application .!

1. Play any song .
2. When the song starts tap on the centre screen ( on the album cover )
3. There will be a shuffle button on below the dragger . ( Dragger is if you want to make the song go to a particular time ) . Below Left .

Any more queries post here !


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



vulpine said:


> Dude, I know that. But I dont want it that way.
> 
> can any one suggest any other way. I have come across an app called taptunes which partly solves the problem.
> 
> Is der a complete solution? I mean it should work the way I 've told.




Dude...If u know dat then y to ask...
& the same happens in Nokia Music Players shuffle....

when u play a song from an album then only the shuffle is limited to inside of album & not any others...if u play a song from Artist then all albums of dat artist is included while shuffling....same for Genre etc...
so if u wanna shuffle to any album then play from All songs....

I hope u got my point...this works like this way only 

@xtremevicky709: he knows it already...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

In that case just play a song from all songs section


----------



## dreatica (May 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any one tried Celeste on iOS 4.3.x ? Its working fine with the latest OS.  Now, I can send/receive files from any BT device  

Celeste: Bluetooth File Sharing for iOS


----------



## tejjammy (May 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Any one tried Celeste on iOS 4.3.x ? Its working fine with the latest OS.  Now, I can send/receive files from any BT device
> 
> Celeste: Bluetooth File Sharing for iOS



Yeah Celeste is now working as ActionMenu dependency problem has been solved.

Can anybody help me with my post  #1868


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cyder 2 link-
Cyder 2: The Application That Lets You Manage Cydia Directly On Your PC Gets An Update | FSMdotCOM


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Massive EA sale going on


----------



## xtremevicky (May 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> Massive EA sale going on



Thanks  .

Any games you recommend ?


----------



## Sunep (May 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I need to know the voice mailbox no. Of Airtel Karnataka. For my iPhone 4 32 gigs...so pliz if ne1 can help...mai id is sunep19@gmail.com.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

icloud.com or cloudme.com

Will it replace MobileMe?

iOS 5?   4S or 5?

So many queries?   

ONLY WWDC Jun 6,2011 will answer?!


----------



## dreatica (Jun 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> icloud.com or cloudme.com
> 
> Will it replace MobileMe?
> 
> ...



I think iCloud will not be successful in India due to low gprs speed/ high 3g packages plus 3g is not available everywhere right now. 

I am looking forward to the notification update that iOS5 will bring, they have already hired the dev who made the addon available through cydia "mobile notifier".


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



thecoolguy02 said:


> i got my iphone 4 16 GB



Congrats.... from where u bought the in Delhi.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, I have the Ipod touch 3g 8GB which is essentially having the hardware of 2nd gen.
Do you think i should update to iOS 4 and above? I heard that it would drain my battery a lot faster if i update. I'm currently on 3.1.3. And if i update then will i lose all my songs and apps?


----------



## tousif (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i have an ipod touch 4g.. wat shud i do tht i can send and recieve songs or data via bluetooth..
plzz give me the suggestion


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tousif said:


> i have an ipod touch 4g.. wat shud i do tht i can send and recieve songs or data via bluetooth..
> plzz give me the suggestion



If you are asking about Device to Device transfers, No you cannot, you have to live with it 



teejay_geekEd said:


> Guys, I have the Ipod touch 3g 8GB which is essentially having the hardware of 2nd gen.
> Do you think i should update to iOS 4 and above? I heard that it would drain my battery a lot faster if i update. I'm currently on 3.1.3. And if i update then will i lose all my songs and apps?



I'm using 4.3.2 on my iPod touch 2G, yes it does slow down things a bit, I have observed faster battery drain too, Since I'm not using it much these days, I decided not to downgrade, but give it a try.

If you are syncing you songs, then you won't lose any, they will be synced back after update. But if you drag & drop songs manually then you'll lose your songs, so make a backup of your songs using tools like copy trans, etc


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 tousif said:
			
		

> i have an ipod touch 4g.. wat shud i do tht i can send and recieve songs or data via bluetooth..
> plzz give me the suggestion


 As long as I know there is no way to transfer just about any kind of song from one iDevice to another any kind of device


----------



## dreatica (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> As long as I know there is no way to transfer just about any kind of song from one iDevice to another any kind of device





sriharsha_madineni said:


> If you are asking about Device to Device transfers, No you cannot, you have to live with it




Yes, you can use Celeste to transfer files/data from iPod/iPhone to any device. I am using it between iPod and Optimus one


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> Yes, you can use Celeste to transfer files/data from iPod/iPhone to any device. I am using it between iPod and Optimus one


 Wont you need to jailbreak for that  ?

Anyways, I think there is another app.

iBlueNova: How to Transfer Files from iPhone over Bluetooth | iPhoneHeat

Not very reccomended


----------



## dreatica (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Wont you need to jailbreak for that  ?
> 
> Anyways, I think there is another app.
> 
> ...



There is no fun to use your iPhone/iPod without jailbreak. You will love to try addons from cydia like celeste/mobile notifier, sbsettings, sbthemes, sbrotator, infinity dock etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> There is no fun to use your iPhone/iPod without jailbreak.


 Really scared of bricking it and my iPod touch is very valuable to me.
So for now....no jail-breaking for me


----------



## dreatica (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Really scared of bricking it and my iPod touch is very valuable to me.
> So for now....no jail-breaking for me



lol I dont think its tough to jb ur ipod. plus 99% of the prob can be resolved by iTunes until its not a harfware fault. iPod is awesome gadget for everything except phone and I dont find a reason to buy iPhone for 40k .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Really scared of bricking it and my iPod touch is very valuable to me.
> So for now....no jail-breaking for me



hahaha..r u scared....

even i was scared in the begining..hota hain shuru shuru main


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Yes, you can use Celeste to transfer files/data from iPod/iPhone to any device. I am using it between iPod and Optimus one


Is it?? Have tried a few apps, nothing worked for me, So I stopped looking for bluetooth apps, Let me try this one then.



thetechfreak said:


> Really scared of bricking it and my iPod touch is very valuable to me.
> So for now....no jail-breaking for me



The chances of bricking iPod touch is very slim, with the Jailbreaking tools available now, its lot simpler than what it earlier used to be


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is there any way to transfer music, videos, photos between my ipod touch 2G jailbroken 4.2.1, and LG optimus one P500 [not rooted]


----------



## dreatica (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



happy17292 said:


> is there any way to transfer music, videos, photos between my ipod touch 2G jailbroken 4.2.1, and LG optimus one P500 [not rooted]



If you can check few post above, its already posted !!


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Bricking an iDevice is almost impossible unless you tinker with the hardware (as if that's possible!). Don't worry first time will be scary. 
For bluetooth transfers, celeste is a sureshot solution but mind you it's paid but worth it.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi All,

yesterday I have bought Iphone 4. Currently I am looking for some free apps for office work... like can open word and excel files.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> yesterday I have bought Iphone 4. Currently I am looking for some free apps for office work... like can open word and excel files.
> 
> ...



For that you do not need an app. These attachments will open by default.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amitabhishek said:


> For that you do not need an app. These attachments will open by default.



Thanks.. But i am looking to save few files in my iphone.. also I want to know how i can import .flv videos in iphone


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

To transfer .flv files, first convert them into mp4 files. Here are formats supported by itunes





> Video Format: MP4, MOV, M4V
> Video Size: up to 640x480
> Video Framerate: up to 30fps
> Video Bitrate: up to 1.5Mbps for H.264,
> ...


 and here is the guide





> Step 1 : import video into iTunes Launch iTunes, go to menu File > Add File to Library to import target movie from output folder into iTunes. Or just
> drag and drop the movie into iTunes.
> 
> 
> ...


Read other detail here= How to transfer movies to iPhone or iPod Touch


----------



## dreatica (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Thanks.. But i am looking to save few files in my iphone.. also I want to know how i can import .flv videos in iphone



Download apps called WatchMob which is available in Cydia. You can easily download videos from youtube.

PS: the videos downloaded will only be played through this apps. 

Also, if you like the native youtube apps, you can install youtube 2 from cydia, and u will see  * downloadnow *button in official iPhone you tube apps.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> To transfer .flv files, first convert them into mp4 files. Here are formats supported by itunes and here is the guide
> Read other detail here= How to transfer movies to iPhone or iPod Touch



Thanks A ton bose.... currently with itunes i am facing 1 problem. Some songs get easily copy pasted while some i need to play in itunes.. then go to "recently played file list... from there i need to copy paste all .. is this possible for itune to search complete hard disk for songs and pictures.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

U can try "Videora iPhone transfer" which is a freeware and pretty handy!

Hey Man............! NO iPhone 5 this SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

iPhone 4 ROCKSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

BTW any 'white' iP4 taker? Is it available here?


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Hey Man............! NO iPhone 5 this SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who said so? I guess it is coming this September.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Many JB tweaks are in iOS5,

We can expect more jailbreakers joining Apple Inc.,

Can't wait for upgrade to iOS5 without Developer's Account-----------We do have a 

Choice................Have a look:  How to Upgrade to iOS 5 Today, Without Any Developer Account | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

Enjoy!


----------



## dreatica (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Many JB tweaks are in iOS5,
> 
> We can expect more jailbreakers joining Apple Inc.,
> 
> ...



I have a developer account  and jailbreak already working with iOS 5 beta. *Apple cant fix JB in any current device as they cant fix the boot exploit*. So no matter how many updates apple brings in future you will still get Jailbreak in current devices. Only exception is iPad2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Only exception is iPad2.



bcoz ????


----------



## dreatica (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> bcoz ????



Apple fixed the boot exploit in iPad2 when releasing it. That why its taking to hard for exploiters to release a jailbreak for iPad2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

so cant apple fix it iOS 5??


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Bluetooth is not working in IPHONE 4. i tried to connect it to my nokia phone....is there any way i can do this.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> so cant apple fix it iOS 5??



Thats related to hardware, and apple cant fix it. They can fix the patches of current iOS which prevents the old JB to work, but exploiters will find other holes/ways to use jailbreak.

Check this, iPod 4G with iOS 5 beta 1 already JB 

*www-bgr-com.vimg.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ios5-jailbreak110607131819.jpg

I just heard Apple killed the ndrv_setspec() integeroverflow and his friends in iOS 5.0b1 - if this is true the untether is dead, but you will still get jailbreak as always 



chintan786 said:


> Bluetooth is not working in IPHONE 4. i tried to connect it to my nokia phone....is there any way i can do this.



I will suggest you to search the forum. idevices cant sent/receive files to another device via Bluetooth. For this, you need to use cydia addons. I will recommend Celeste and it will require you to Jailbreak your iPhone.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> I have a developer account



So what you are developing any way ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys Need help in Infinity Blade
I m on level 47 with Infinity Blade in hand..I have defeated the Zero Mech 
but I m not able to defeat the last Zero Mech II.
need tips on how u all defeated him.
======================
*iPhone users pls vote on this thread:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/141958-best-display-mobiles.html


----------



## tousif (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Yes, you can use Celeste to transfer files/data from iPod/iPhone to any device. I am using it between iPod and Optimus one



Can u plz give me the link for this application...m unable to find it..
Thnks in advance..


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi all,

I got some interesting points to share:


* iCloud will NOT work with Windows XP

* Mobile Safari will support 'private browsing'

* iPhone 4 will have LED blinking with Notification

* SMS notification in locked screen will not support reply/forward (unlike biteSMS)

* FaceTime will not work in 3G even in iOS 5

Share some more if you come across any spcial feature?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tousif said:


> Can u plz give me the link for this application...m unable to find it..
> Thnks in advance..



download the file from here 

Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: celeste-0.9.0-218.deb



dhan_shh said:


> * FaceTime will not work in 3G even in iOS 5
> 
> Share some more if you come across any spcial feature?



*i.imgur.com/oHbXd.png


----------



## dreatica (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> So what you are developing any way ?



Working with odesk and making apps for client own purposes. Once, I am confident about my skills..will setup everything on my own. 



Zangetsu said:


> Guys Need help in Infinity Blade
> I m on level 47 with Infinity Blade in hand..I have defeated the Zero Mech
> but I m not able to defeat the last Zero Mech II.
> need tips on how u all defeated him.
> [/url]



If you need a complete save file, let me know.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> If you need a complete save file, let me know.



ya pls upload it...
but can we copy/paste save files of infinity blade???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Working with odesk and making apps for client own purposes. Once, I am confident about my skills..will setup everything on my own.



Great man keep working. My best wish with you. Do know all cydia stuff creating packages, making deb etc ?  If yes, then let me know.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have taken some videos using my iPad2 camera. I want to upload it on YouTube to share with my folks. Any idea? Can't seem to locate that option?

Edit: Got it resolved. Thanks!


----------



## dreatica (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ya pls upload it...
> but can we copy/paste save files of infinity blade???



Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

Included both the .deb file and manual install save.bin file. 

To auto install deb file, you can google how to install it.

For manual install 
use ifunbox or putty to drag the swordsave.bin into var/mobile/applications/xxxx(Directory where sword.app is)/Documents and make sure you close infinity blade in multitasking and your done.

PS: you need jailbreak to do this.



NIGHTMARE said:


> Great man keep working. My best wish with you. Do know all cydia stuff creating packages, making deb etc ?  If yes, then let me know.



Thanks  I am into core developing, and not into cydia repos but creating deb files is quite easy task.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
> 
> Included both the .deb file and manual install save.bin file.
> 
> ...


Thanx 
what will i get after doing above steps....unlocks,levels,weapons..


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi All,

I am looking for Iphone Case. plz suggest the same. My budget is 1K. if prefer to buy from online site. if know any other accessory for same purpose then plz suggest.

regards,

chintan


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> I am looking for Iphone Case. plz suggest the same. My budget is 1K. if prefer to buy from online site. if know any other accessory for same purpose then plz suggest.



Buy Iphone Case from Capedase...very good build quality will cost u under 1k


----------



## dreatica (Jun 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Thanx
> what will i get after doing above steps....unlocks,levels,weapons..



I don't remember where the game score was but you will get around maximum money and it will be the last level. All levels unlocked I guess. Enjoy 

+1   





Zangetsu said:


> Buy Iphone Case from Capedase...very good build quality will cost u under 1k



5 chars


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Buy Iphone Case from Capedase...very good build quality will cost u under 1k



Thanks.. but from where I can buy the same. not available on Flipkart. Doesn't have paypal account to buy from ebay.. plz advice.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Thanks.. but from where I can buy the same. not available on Flipkart. Doesn't have paypal account to buy from ebay.. plz advice.



I live in mumbai & I bought it from Thane.
so u can first search in local shops/malls etc


----------



## andro (Jun 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can anyone tell me the actual in-store price of Apple Ipod touch 8GB?? As I think the price quoted by online stores is very high.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 andro said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the actual in-store
> price of Apple Ipod touch 8GB??


 Anything in the 12 to 14 k range. Nothing less for 4g model


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for Iphone Case. plz suggest the same. My budget is 1K. if prefer to buy from online site. if know any other accessory for same purpose then plz suggest.
> 
> ...



Capdase is good. check this capdase iphone | eBay


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have a few queries regarding iPod,
1. Does the browser support Adobe Flash after jailbreaking? (I do know it doesn't support by default)

2. Also when is iPod 5G expected, in September or has it been delayed like iPhone 5/4S?

3. Also can you guys share your resources(website names) you refer to for jailbreaking and tips and tricks for iPhone, iPod etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anybody here?

Also is there any app for International Radio like the Radio in iTunes?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Terabyte, find a list here-
iPhone Gems: 12 Internet Radio Apps for iPhone + iPod touch | iLounge Article


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



andro said:


> Can anyone tell me the actual in-store price of Apple Ipod touch 8GB?? As I think the price quoted by online stores is very high.



Saw it at the 14k price point at croma a couple of weeks ago, wanna know if and where its avlbl at 12k



Terabyte said:


> I have a few queries regarding iPod,
> 1. Does the browser support Adobe Flash after jailbreaking? (I do know it doesn't support by default)


No, but there are apps that act as flash browsers, although its done remotely and not on the device, these are not too good



Terabyte said:


> 2. Also when is iPod 5G expected, in September or has it been delayed like iPhone 5/4S?


Theres been a release every year, the main sources of news apart from apple itself includes the retailers, the patent office and the suppliers of the components. They havent stopped producing iPhone 4s yet, so it looks like the next iteration is gonna take some time. 



Terabyte said:


> 3. Also can you guys share your resources(website names) you refer to for jailbreaking and tips and tricks for iPhone, iPod etc.


theoretically of course, if you want to do this to an imaginary ipod because otherwise it could be ILLEGAL, then tools follow on the heels of the itunes updates, at least they used to till 4.2, greenpoison, redsnow and snowbreeze are the popular ones, depends on your device and the ios version on it. iOS jailbreaking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is a good resource. 



Terabyte said:


> Also is there any app for International Radio like the Radio in iTunes?


Theres a ton of choice, I use shoutcast and jamendo frequently


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> Saw it at the 14k price point at croma a couple of weeks ago, wanna know if and where its avlbl at 12k



Apple iPod Touch ios4 8GB Price India, Apple iPod Touch ios4 Review, Apple iPod India - Infibeam.com

I won't suggest 8GB. It's too less for iPod Touch. Go for 32gig atleast and it costs around 15.8k at Infibeam. In case you are afraid, opt for Cash on Delivery.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So should I wait for iPod 5G or go with 4G? 

Considering the trend for last 4 models of iPod, I guess iPod 5G will have 512 RAM and a better Graphics core as well which is a major change when it comes to gaming


----------



## desiibond (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ipod Touch 5G won't be out in next 3-4 months atleast. Go for 4G.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Terabyte said:
			
		

> So should I wait for iPod 5G or go with
> 4G?


 As you have already waited this long I suggest you to wait for 5g model


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Hmmm...Hope that it comes by September 
BTW are iPods launched immediately in India when they are launched in US or delayed like iPhone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Terabyte said:
			
		

> BTW are iPods launched immediately in India when they are launched in US or delayed like iPhone?


 They take around a month. Most of time it comes here a lot quicker than a iPhone. 
Wait for the iPod Touch 5. It should be worth the wait


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Right, I will wait for it


----------



## oval_man (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Hi Hi

All game lovers for exclusive ipad

Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!   iPad games by Gameloft


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys if you are playing multiplayer games on Game Center pls add me also. My id is rahul009


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

May I know how to install Apps using Computer...today i have installed few... but not able to install on my iphone.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> May I know how to install Apps using Computer...today i have installed few... but not able to install on my iphone.



Download from itune in computer and sync it.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Download from itune in computer and sync it.



thanks.. it is working.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

All those looking for legal and quality free apps, install "FreeAppaDay" it's a real good resource!! My game center mail Id is tejjammy at gmail dot com.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how i can do tethering using iphone4. on most of the weblinks steps given as:
settings>general>network>internet tethering>on...where in my phone it is like

settings>general>network> cellular data> internet tethering> 

APN
username
password

I don't have any password protection for my 3g connection on phone.. please do let me know how i can use it as modem.

regards,

Chintan


----------



## desiibond (Jun 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

then leave those fields blank. for airtel, apn should airtelgprs.com


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanks a ton.... but still i am not able to connect my computer with internet with the help of iphone....in nokia PC suite there is option of using phone as modem...there is no such feature in itune....plz advice.


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If iam not wrong, You can't connect using usb. It's wifi tethering and you can access the net using wifi.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> thanks a ton.... but still i am not able to connect my computer with internet with the help of iphone....in nokia PC suite there is option of using phone as modem...there is no such feature in itune....plz advice.



Simply use any tethering apps and you are good to go. for example :

MyWi 4.0 - iPhone® WiFi Tethering and iPad®



tejjammy said:


> If iam not wrong, You can't connect using usb. It's wifi tethering and you can access the net using wifi.



MyWi 4.0 - iPhone® WiFi Tethering and iPad®

*Ability to enable USB and Bluetooth Tethering on your iPhone or iPad


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanks..but mine is not jailbroken yet. and as iOS5 is about to come..i don't want to do this for time being.

One more advice needed....do i need scratch guard for its screen. till now there is no scratches on it..but my finger marks are quite visible

@tejja..thanks u were right...i am tht noob


regards,

Chintan


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 chintan786 said:
			
		

> .do i need scratch guard for its screen. till now there is no scratches on it..but my finger marks are quite visible


 Just clean it after a session of using it with a clean, soft cloth.

But yet, it helps to have a screen guard. I dont use a screen guard. I only use a back side scartch protector


----------



## desiibond (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> thanks..but mine is not jailbroken yet. and as iOS5 is about to come..i don't want to do this for time being.
> 
> One more advice needed....do i need scratch guard for its screen. till now there is no scratches on it..but my finger marks are quite visible
> 
> ...



there is nothing wrong with JB. and you won't lose the warranty too. A reset form iTunes sends the device back to jail 

or you can purchase the app "Personal Hotspot for iPhone 4'


----------



## dreatica (Jun 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> thanks..but mine is not jailbroken yet. and as iOS5 is about to come..i don't want to do this for time being.
> 
> One more advice needed....do i need scratch guard for its screen. till now there is no scratches on it..but my finger marks are quite visible
> 
> ...



I am using iOS 5 beta jailbroken. There is nothing to worry about Jb stuff.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys checkout the new free game for iphone/ipod

*a5.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/068/Purple/c9/ef/fc/mzl.occbyecp.320x480-75.jpg


----------



## pickster (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Holá amigos!
I have an iPhone 3GS in my hand which is unfortunately AT&T locked and is running 4.2.1 and modem firmware 05.15.04.
My aunt was using this phone but has since upgraded to an iPhone 4.

From the googling I have done, its kinda tricky to unlock this combination which involves upgrading it to an iPad modem firmware.

So, is that the current situation? What should I do? Can I talk to AT&T and request for an official unlock?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanks will give it a try..JB


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



pickster said:


> Holá amigos!
> I have an iPhone 3GS in my hand which is unfortunately AT&T locked and is running 4.2.1 and modem firmware 05.15.04.
> My aunt was using this phone but has since upgraded to an iPhone 4.
> 
> ...



did you try this: Unlock 4.2.1 iOS on iPhone 3GS / 3G with Ultrasn0w 1.2 [Guide] | Redmond Pie


----------



## pickster (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> did you try this: Unlock 4.2.1 iOS on iPhone 3GS / 3G with Ultrasn0w 1.2 [Guide] | Redmond Pie



That's the thing.. Even in that tutorial, it's asking me to upgrade the baseband to 06.15.00 which is the iPad baseband.
There are quite a few reports of GPS not working of the iPhone on that baseband other than the fact that you won't be able to downgrade the baseband ever which rules out updating the iOS using an unmodified ipsw.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I need a ipod dock speakers from good brand & good Bass???


----------



## the.kaushik (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Good brand- good bass then try bowers-wilkins. You can buy it from ebay if you dont get in shop nearby. Too stylish and awesome sound.

Zeppelin Air iPod speaker system - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The thread is active again???? The last I saw it, it was near extinction. Good to see activity in this thread.

As for my iPod touch, its been lying unused for long now, time to dust it up a bit I guess


----------



## dreatica (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Good brand- good bass then try bowers-wilkins. You can buy it from ebay if you dont get in shop nearby. Too stylish and awesome sound.
> 
> Zeppelin Air iPod speaker system - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W



I was not able to find this one, how much does it cost ? Its so awesome in looks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Good brand- good bass then try bowers-wilkins. You can buy it from ebay if you dont get in shop nearby. Too stylish and awesome sound.
> 
> Zeppelin Air iPod speaker system - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W



wow.. how much is the cost..its sooo stylish & sexy in looks


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> Good brand- good bass then try bowers-wilkins. You can buy it from ebay if you dont get in shop nearby. Too stylish and awesome sound.
> 
> Zeppelin Air iPod speaker system - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W



pardon my language but are you out of your mind? These cost 600$ in states and would cost nothing less than 30k in India. And 30k for ipod speakers? I can get a custom hi-fidelity surround setup for my room for that price laong with ipod speaker dock!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> pardon my language but are you out of your mind? These *cost 600$ *in states and would *cost nothing less than 30k in India*. And 30k for ipod speakers? I can get a custom hi-fidelity surround setup for my room for that price laong with ipod speaker dock!



OMG


----------



## dreatica (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



desiibond said:


> pardon my language but are you out of your mind? These cost 600$ in states and would cost nothing less than 30k in India. And 30k for ipod speakers? I can get a custom hi-fidelity surround setup for my room for that price laong with ipod speaker dock!



OOPS  thats why it was looking dam sweet


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

anyone playing tiny tower here? fulliautomatox on gc, add me


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Fianlly updating my iPod touch firmware to 4.2.1 from 3.1.3

wish me luck 

60 MB done


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Fianlly updating my iPod touch firmware to 4.2.1 from 3.1.3
> 
> wish me luck
> 
> 60 MB done



u have ipod touch 3G


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> u have ipod touch 3G


 Yes sir  Got it October last year.

217 MB of download done. Hope it installs sucessfully


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys download Dogfight 1951. It's a nice multiplayer game free only for today. 
Dogfight 1951 for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks 

Will download when i get home !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can we delete any song from ipod default music player???
& whats the videos file type supported by default video player in ipod 4G??


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you want to remove a song you have to remove from library of itunes in your computer .

.mp4 is the default .


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Songs must be removed via iTunes. Video has limited support. Check this page for further details regarding videos Apple - iPod touch - Technical specifications for iPod touch. See video and tv section


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes it should do.
Do you have a aircel or Voda sim?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I am downloading iOS 4.2 again. Last week it failed  Hope I do it this time 

346 MB around 12 mb done


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys I am downloading iOS 4.2 again. Last week it failed  Hope I do it this time
> 
> 346 MB around 12 mb done



Why not iOS 4.3.3? Jailbreakme.com is working again...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have just updated from 3.1.3 to 4.2.1 and direct update to newer version isnt allowed.


BTW how to get themes? The iPad seems to have cool themes. I want themes 

Like this-
*ipodtouchtricks.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/iphoneos4theme1.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

GUys I found this great app-


AroundMe

Very good and usefull in unknown places 



> AroundMe quickly identifies your position and allows you to choose the nearest Bank, Bar, Gas Station, Hospital, Hotel, Movie Theatre, Restaurant, Supermarket, Theatre and Taxi. AroundMe shows you a complete list of all the businesses in the category you have tapped on along with the distance from where you are.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

what is winterboard?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> what is winterboard?



This is a Wikipedia definition



> Winterboard is a software that is run on jailbroken iPhones and iPod Touches. It allows custom themes to be downloaded to the device from Cydia and then be applied to the SpringBoard to modify the appearance of the device.


The wikipedia page gives no more info


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys if u know the list of Apps/Games worth to be installed 
in ipod touch then pls do post here....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> thanx 4 reply, its a vodafone sim ....
> 
> bt before i buy need 2 clear my doubts >>
> 
> ...



Yes, there a app called MyPhoneDesktop it allows you to control your iPhone (somewhat) from a computer. But I have doubt on working.

Off Topic: ax3 nice to see you again. There few old member who are active on the forum.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Finally I jailbroked my iP4... what are the cool free must have apps one can download from cydia... recommendaion plz..

thanks & REgards,

chintan


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 chintan786 said:
			
		

> what are the cool free must have apps one can download from cydia... recommendaion plz..



Well, Cydia gives some paid apps for free. So it would be piracy. And piracy= illegal in this forum.


			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> Guys if u know the list of Apps/Games worth to be installed
> in ipod touch then pls do post here....


I have recently installed these which I think are good-

1) Rollercoaster- Its a Gravity sensor based game where you have to collect boosts etc

Its a free game. No paid version

2) Around ME- I have explained it a few posts above.

3) JellyCar- Very addictive and good game. Great timepass

4) Opera Mini- Same reason why we install in our phones.

5) Football Kicks- Good football game. You have to free kick, etc
It was free when I got it. Not sure now 

6) Google Translate - Self Explanatory

7) Facebook- Great app for the worlds most famous social networking site 

More good apps later


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok vertical shooters - icarusx, mortal skies, superlaser, busterred and if you want just one, s.deadbeef is the best (erm horizontal shooter)
tower defence - stardefence, bugheroes (in depth rpg elements), and towermadness teh rest are not as good, although if you want pure strategy and zero graphics then Vector TD is the way to go
online multiplayer - charadium and stardunk gold eat up my time the most, not so much pocket heroes although some others may like it
apart from these rhythm spirit, dark nebula, I dig it, static storm and pro zombie soccer are all well made and strike a good balance between casual and intense games, you can play for short bursts but all are engaging as well
really casual titles that play well are candy train, germcraft, and astral - a personal fav which starts off with sitar music that turns into techno if you play well


----------



## Sarath (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Got an iPhone 4 today. The problem is the micro SIM card. 
I have two options: Cut the SIM or get a new one (preferably with same number)

Has anyone tried cutting it and has used it successfully?


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple store ppl mostly have this cutter.still there are many videos on utube to do this on ur own.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Another list of good apps-

1 Virtual Table Tennis Pro- Just an AWESOME Table Tennis Game



2 Ninjump - I like to play it.



3 iBasket

4 Gravity Guy Free

5 Moto X Mayhem Lite



All these games are free and are quite good


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^hey the full version of gravity guy was free a couple of days ago, did you pick it up? If so, we can play multiplayer if you gimme ur game center (or add me: fulliautomatox)

Also > Buganoids, Super Soviet Missile Mastarr, Destructopus 

GroundEffect is the best racer ive played, the others seem like sightseeing by comparison, especially some of the games by the bigger studios (Asphalt, Real Racing, NFS etc)

hyped games that are not as good and regret picking up - kometen, osmos, volcano escape, nfs shift, 1-bit ninja, Mass Effect Galaxy, Mortal Kombat
also any dual stick shooter does not play too well, as the controls are never precise enough - exceptions being astral, which is a single stick non-shooter where the single "stick" works very well, and bug heroes because of all the other things in the game
if you can handle the erratic controls then minigore and crazy jhon are good


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Anorion said:
			
		

> ^hey the full version of gravity guy was free a couple of days ago, did you pick it up? If so, we can play multiplayer if you gimme ur game center (or add me: fulliautomatox)


 

Didnt find full version  

My game centre id- thetechfreak

Thanks for list of games. Will see when I can get them and maybe we can multiplayer one day


----------



## Sarath (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Apple store ppl mostly have this cutter.still there are many videos on utube to do this on ur own.



Yeah I have seen the one time use cutter. Hopefully it'll work but I am not sure about the risks associated with it.

Going for an airtel micro sim today,


----------



## Neo (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

has anyone tried iOS 5?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



royal.tarun said:


> has anyone tried iOS 5?



is it released?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It will release in a few months

iOS 5 Release Date: Fall 2011



TOo bad it wont support my iPod TOuch


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Yours is 2g?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Terabyte said:


> ^Yours is 2g?



Yes. Bought it last October 8 GB model. I thought it was 3g then a bit of Googling and Bing revealed that the 8 GB is the 2g 


Thought all newer models were 3g. Now feeling bad. Guess I will stick with iOS 4.2.1 for a Looooong time


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Maybe after JB you may be able to install iOS5


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Sarath said:


> Yeah I have seen the one time use cutter. Hopefully it'll work but I am not sure about the risks associated with it.
> 
> Going for an airtel micro sim today,


Ohh.. don't worry I get my Idea sim cut from them in GK-1 New Delhi


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Terabyte said:


> ^Maybe after JB you may be able to install iOS5



No.
Jailbreaking doesnt help install newer incompatible OS's. It helps in installing apps from other sources than Apple Store. Some paid apps are made free 

It is illegal to Jailbreak and voids warranty. So atleast till my warranty runs off I wont Jailbreak. Also the chance of bricking my iPod scares me


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

3rd generation, not the same as 3G. There is no difference between the second and third generation 8GB models, the "3G" is available only in 32GB and 64Gb. The 4th Generation 8GB model is updated though. 
I haz same model as thetechfreak, some UDK games and 3D based games dont run, my biggest disappointment is world of goo. Have a ton of apps I picked up for a later model during sales though (world of goo for a buck). Thinking of getting a 4th gen lol (pod not phone). 
And Gravity guy _was_ free, as in the price dropped to free for one day and came back to paid.

ok some questions for those with jailbroken devices
1. Are the application updates available at the same time on the jailbroken devices as well?
2. What about IAP, does the app come with everything unlocked, or does it connect to the legit servers?
3. Are all apps available for free? What are the sources for these?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 Anorion said:
			
		

> 3rd generation, not the same as 3G. There is no difference between the second and third generation 8GB models, the "3G" is available only in 32GB and 64Gb. The 4th Generation 8GB model is updated though.


 Yes. Actually there was never a 3rg Gen 8 GB model. I was always the 2nd Gen only with updated OS (3.1.3 which was my older OS)


BTW, this new iOS 4.2.1 on my iPod gives DREADFULL battery longevity. I have a aoo called battery and withing half an hour usage the battery drains around 10-15% . No I dont have max brighness. Use around 20% brightness.

Googling has said me to do many restore, etc did everything Not helping much.


Can anyone please give some advice  ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> 3rd generation, not the same as 3G. There is no difference between the second and third generation 8GB models, the "3G" is available only in 32GB and 64Gb. The 4th Generation 8GB model is updated though.
> I haz same model as thetechfreak, some UDK games and 3D based games dont run, my biggest disappointment is world of goo. Have a ton of apps I picked up for a later model during sales though (world of goo for a buck). Thinking of getting a 4th gen lol (pod not phone).
> And Gravity guy _was_ free, as in the price dropped to free for one day and came back to paid.
> 
> ...



1) Yes, it is.
2) Sorry, What is IAP, your paid or free app work fine without any restrictions in jailbreak idevice.
3) You can find all app in App store.



thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Actually there was never a 3rg Gen 8 GB model. I was always the 2nd Gen only with updated OS (3.1.3 which was my older OS)
> 
> 
> BTW, this new iOS 4.2.1 on my iPod gives DREADFULL battery longevity. I have a aoo called battery and withing half an hour usage the battery drains around 10-15% . No I dont have max brighness. Use around 20% brightness.
> ...



Q1- Is your device is jailbreak ? If yes, then tell me which cydia app you are using or service running in your background ?

Q2- Why not you trying to update to 4.3 or 4.3.4.


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> No.
> Jailbreaking doesnt help install newer incompatible OS's. It helps in installing apps from other sources than Apple Store. Some paid apps are made free
> 
> It is illegal to Jailbreak and voids warranty. So atleast till my warranty runs off I wont Jailbreak. Also the chance of bricking my iPod scares me



Hi don't mean to offend anybody but you got a few points wrong here:-
1>Jailbreaking is perfectly legal and there was a lawsuit against Apple which made DMCA to make few amendments. In short jailbreaking is legal but it voids your warranty (but you can restore ur iOS and jailbreak will be removed  )

2>Cydia itself doesn't provide paid apps for free. There are Cydia apps to do so and it's in user's hand wether to install that app or not. Infact a warning is given to the user while installing The app. 


Ps my gamecenter mail I'd is tejjammy at gmail dot com


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hmm wanna jailbreak device to get cydia and the apps on it, I can sync my current purchases after the jailbreak right? apart from bricking the pod, are there any other problems I should anticipate?
have jailbroken a 4th gen touch and a iphone 4 before, figured it out with frens, but these guys dont use the app store at all, one of em uses a 4th gen ipod as a glorified camera... funny how people dont know what to do with these great devices
IAP is in app purchases, say extra levels or features in games, for example Hungry Shark sells more sharks and techno kitten adventure sells three levels, or for purchasing cash in freemium titles such as tiny tower
from the replies I assume that the jailbroken apps connect to the legit servers for IAP, maybe im wrong here


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you jailbreak your ipod you will be able to sync your purchases as they get linked by your apple id .  

Say , you buy a game for .99$ and it gets linked to your account . Even if your format your ipod you will be able to use that app with that account . Wont matter if the price at the time of restore is 5$.


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The chances of bricking the device is almost nil. The beauty is that bootloader is kept isolated and hence in event of any software problem one can always restore the device to factory firmware. In my case update to 4.3.1 was disrupted due to power cut and there was no boot logo or anything. But I tried to put in restore mode and connected to iTunes and restored . 
There is almost nil chance of any software problem. So don't worry about jailbreaking. 

All the apps you download legally will be synced even if you do full restore.

And the main thing is if you suffer any problem and need warranty, you can always restore from iTunes and jailbreak would be gone....


----------



## dreatica (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> The chances of bricking the device is almost nil. The beauty is that bootloader is kept isolated and hence in event of any software problem one can always restore the device to factory firmware. In my case update to 4.3.1 was disrupted due to power cut and there was no boot logo or anything. But I tried to put in restore mode and connected to iTunes and restored .
> There is almost nil chance of any software problem. So don't worry about jailbreaking.
> 
> All the apps you download legally will be synced even if you do full restore.
> ...



Yes, there is almost impossible to break ipod until you play with the hardware. Jailbreak is legal, but it do voids your warranty. You can always restore your ipod before going to service center to claim warranty.

For the JB store, people use Jb for two reasons :
1. They want to install tweaks, patches, game cheats.
2. They wanna install "installous" that is like a pirated store works just like apple, but all the apps are free.


Every apps you purchased through app store can be sync through the installous too. To stop this piracy store, jailbreak guru comex is patching cydia in upcoming iOS 5.0 so that no such piracy store will work in future.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My iPod is 2nd Gen 8 GB. It CANT BE UPGRADED to 4.3.x


If you ask why I say Google is a good place to ask


I had done a lot of research before posting here and asking you guys. And I still have dreadfull battery 



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> Jailbreak is legal, but it do* voids your warranty*.


 Thats why I havent jailbroken it  Its still in warranty


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Does Iphone 4 has Radio FM??


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No it doesn't have inbuilt FM tuner. Some hardware dongles are available which are attached to the dock connector. 

Guys download chop chop tennis while its free!! It's online multiplayer Link


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey any of you tried Deadlock? Apparently its a new free multiplayer dual stick shooter, waiting for it to install


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey whats your gamecenter id? Pm me or post it here. Mine can't be typed here


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

gamecenter userid is fulliautomatox, or Deadlock sharecode 4E2990B37C7B5


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Hey whats your gamecenter id? Pm me or post it here. Mine can't be typed here


Accepted your friend request yesterday 


Anorion said:


> gamecenter userid is fulliautomatox, or Deadlock sharecode 4E2990B37C7B5



Please send me a request at my id- thetechfreak


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is there a torrent client application for Ipod Touch ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is iOS  4.3.4  jailbreaked?




xtremevicky said:


> Is there a torrent client application for Ipod Touch ?



AFAIK its not there.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have heared of "Torrentula" .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I dont know any unofficial iStores but in the official iTunes store, there is a app called Torrent when I search for it. Its a game 


anyways guys, I installed Chop-Chop Tennis. It launched once but now it isnt launching anymore  What to do


----------



## sid25290 (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hay guys need some help here
i am having a ipod touch 4th gen
and when i connect it to my bluetooth headset it sometimes go to the dock mode automatically.
and now the problem is that i am having no sound in my loudspeaker
i mean when i go to the 
settings>sound>ringtone, then my loudspeaker works fine but i am not getting any sound in my music player and games
although when i connect my headphones it work properly
so it cant be a hardware issue as sound is coming when i am using ringtones
so what can be the problem
it has been jailbroken
can jailbreaking cause this kind of problem?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

whats the processor speed of iphone 4 & ipod touch 4G?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> whats the processor speed of iphone 4 & ipod touch 4G?



Both use A4 processor. However, iPhone has 512mb ram where as iPod touch has 256mb.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Both use A4 processor. However, iPhone has 512mb ram where as iPod touch has 256mb.



I know its A4 but how much is the speed of A4?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Its 1GHz, downclocked to 800MHz as previous iDevices were (according to Wikipedia )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^y its downclocked if its 1GHz stock speed


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^To save battery and also since iOS doesn't require heavy processing since its highly optimized!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Terabyte said:


> ^To save battery and also since iOS doesn't require heavy processing since its highly optimized!



haha..then apple shud have made a 800MHz stock speed no point in downgrading a 1GHz


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^In the specifications, a 800MHz processor would have rather sounded odd and they have been doing this(downclock the processor) since the first generation iPhone/iPod Touch


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, my last few doubts-


1) My Battery life is still dreadfull with iOS 4.2.1. I have tried all kinds of strange/fancy optimisations online but still battery life is fail compared to what I was getting in iOS 3.1.3  

2) If I download a .ipsw of 3.1.3 can I downgrade iOS ? IS it safe? Bricking?


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, my last few doubts-
> 
> 
> 1) My Battery life is still dreadfull with iOS 4.2.1. I have tried all kinds of strange/fancy optimisations online but still battery life is fail compared to what I was getting in iOS 3.1.3
> ...



1> Since you havent JB yet there can't be problem of background apps so no idea.

2> AFAIK you can't downgrade your FW as iTunes checks their database for your SHSH blobs and if verified you will be allowed to restore or upgrade. There are 3rd party apps like TinyUmbrella which save your SHSH blobs and allow downgrade but you need to do so before upgrading


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Always keep bluetooth and Wifi off . That saves a lot of battery.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



xtremevicky said:


> Always keep bluetooth and Wifi off . That saves a lot of battery.



I always keep my iPod *in AIRPLANE MODE*. Low brightness(around 15%)

It gets very very hot when I download anything with Wi-FI. And when I use any app...its just SUCKS away batttery life 

Please help!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Mine is on 4.3.3 and the battery life is good . 

Donno why is such a case with you !?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is iOS 4.3.4 jailbreaked?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My 4.3.3 is jailbreaked for only one reason : MUFC theme  . 

I think the 4.3.4 JB came out ! Not Sure !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Is iOS 4.3.4 jailbreaked?



See this-
iOS 4.3.4 jailbroken with PwnageTool on iPod Touch, iPhone and iPad 1 (redsn0w update) -- Engadget


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Have you read this?


----------



## tejjammy (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

WTF!!! iOS 4.3.5 released iOS 4.3.5 Software Update


----------



## Anorion (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@terabyte think I have the answer to that using a pre 4.2.1 device as well as a 4.2.3 device (both pods not phones), looks like apple tries to predict how long the device can be used in its current operating state, which changes between games, surfing the web, using stanza (diff with a black screen and a white screen), and other uses... the later versions of the OS does seem to hurry with a phenomenal drop in battery life after the first 1-2 hours of use (use it straight for forty mins and it gets cut to almost half), but importantly, the battery life springs upwards if you switch from say minigore (cpu intensive) to s.deadbeef (low footprint) and despite the increased battery low promts it seems to hold out for as long as the pre 2.1 devices 
if you are just listening to music tho, none of these prolems occur, you guiz noticed any other patterns? 
this was a problem on older versions of the os as well, and is a classic example of overengineering, where a simple and direct battery life representation would have sufficed, these guys have put in a complex system that troubles the user more, ive seen a ton of phones with this particular prolem 

some things I wouldnt blv about the softpedia article  -  battery life lasting for 10 days in airplane mode, (donno if this woiks on the phone, but im skeptical), and the prolem cant possibly be multitasking as it affects the older devices as well


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have installed cyndia on my iphone. So if I want to upgrade to 4.3.5 do i need to remove this or can continue with it.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@chintan


Just plug your iPhone start up iTunes click update and you are set  
You dont have to do anything other than re-jailbreaking it 



Terabyte said:


> ^Have you read this?


yes I did  


Anorion said:


> @terabyte think I have the answer to that using a pre 4.2.1 device as well as a 4.2.3 device (both pods not phones), looks like apple tries to predict how long the device can be used in its current operating state, which changes between games, surfing the web, using stanza (diff with a black screen and a white screen), and other uses... the later versions of the OS does seem to hurry with a phenomenal drop in battery life after the first 1-2 hours of use (use it straight for forty mins and it gets cut to almost half), but importantly, the battery life springs upwards if you switch from say minigore (cpu intensive) to s.deadbeef (low footprint) and despite the increased battery low promts it seems to hold out for as long as the pre 2.1 devices
> if you are just listening to music tho, none of these prolems occur, you guiz noticed any other patterns?
> this was a problem on older versions of the os as well, and is a classic example of overengineering, where a simple and direct battery life representation would have sufficed, these guys have put in a complex system that troubles the user more, ive seen a ton of phones with this particular prolem
> 
> some things I wouldnt blv about the softpedia article  -  battery life lasting for 10 days in airplane mode, (donno if this woiks on the phone, but im skeptical), and the prolem cant possibly be multitasking as it affects the older devices as well



This seems to be my problem  

The Device (iPod Touch) gets so so hot during Wi-Fi app download that it becomes difficult to hold it.
I use in airplane mode , disable all kinds of location service, push mail, etc etc etc but only a minor improvement which is just about NEGLIGIBLE 

I just dont know why Apple ignore their customers like this. Many people in different forums have posted that they sent iPod's and iPhones for a battery change via Apple Store. Apple return it bluntly saying the battery is fine. 
I have even read people who buy a iPod Touch battery from sites like eBAY and replace with a 3rd party but still it doesnt help


*Looks like iOS 4.x.x is a CRAP piece of software. As crap as its unrealistic pricing for 8 GB devices without even a memory card slot *  

Is there no way I can re-install 3.1.3 (without JB) ?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> @chintan
> 
> 
> Just plug your iPhone start up iTunes click update and you are set
> ...



I am using iOS 4.3.2 and didn't get enough time to keep updating iOS. No issues with the iPod touch using wifi, I usually play street fighter 4 volt for 2-3 hours online and my battery doesn't get hot or any drainage issues. I think there is some problem with your iPod touch and would suggest to update iOS to remove Jailbreak and go to apple store. 

You cant reinstall 3.1.3 without JB and shsh blob saved files I guess.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> PS: stop using crap themes like you mentioned earlier. Do remove the theme and test your iPod before getting it serviced.


 Well the worst part is that the default black theme of iOS 3 is my theme in iOS 4.2.1.,
Thats why I was aksing theme (how to apply) 
There isnt an option anywhere in the iPod for themes.


A bit of Googling revealed that only device having capacity of more than 8 GB gets to use all features of iOS 4.2.x
I dont even have multitasking(or taskmanager)


			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> I am using iOS 4.3.2 and didn't get enough time to keep updating iOS. No issues with the iPod touch using wifi, I usually play street fighter 4 volt for 2-3 hours online and my battery doesn't get hot or any drainage issues. I think there is some problem with your iPod touch and would suggest to update iOS to remove Jailbreak and go to apple store.


 I havent jailbroken my iPod yet

is your iPod 3rd gen, 4th gen or 2nd gen? It has  a camera?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> I always keep my iPod *in AIRPLANE MODE*. Low brightness(around 15%)
> 
> It gets very very hot when I download anything with Wi-FI. And when I use any app...its just SUCKS away batttery life
> 
> Please help!



Also, check if you are using cydia, how many addons hv you installed. Post here if you are using any. This can be an addon issue which keep running in background using intensive CPU usage. 

Remember always use addons from trusted repos else there are some repos which will make your iPod experience like hell.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys my current version is 4.3.2 if I install 4.3.4 then will all my songs,apps,games will be removed???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Guys my current version is 4.3.2 if I install 4.3.4 then will all my songs,apps,games will be removed???



Nopes. It will be swiftly resoted. Even the game save files will be there. Everything will be there unless you chose to set up "as new device"


----------



## dreatica (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Well the worst part is that the default black theme of iOS 3 is my theme in iOS 4.2.1.,
> Thats why I was aksing theme (how to apply)
> There isnt an option anywhere in the iPod for themes.
> 
> ...



Ya, that theme comment was from someone else. You can apply theme by jailbreaking your iPod, go to cydia and add some good repos and search for themes. Quite easy to add and remove. There is no theme option in iPod until you jailbreak it.

There is nothing like 8gb has less features as compared to higher models with iPod touch 4. What is your current iPod version ? I guess you are using an old version of iPod.

I am using iPod 4g 32gb and I keep running iPod with wifi for 4-5 hours every day to steam movies, play games etc and my battery life ends in 2 days with 4-5 hours usage every day.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Nopes. It will be swiftly resoted. Even the game save files will be there. Everything will be there unless you chose to set up "as new device"



thanx,

are there any animated icons apple theme...???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> There is nothing like 8gb has less features as compared to higher models with iPod touch 4. What is your current iPod version ? I guess you are using an old version of iPod.


 There is 
I unknowlingly bought a 2nd gen 8 gb. It was preloaded with 3.1.3 so I thought it was 3rd
gen 



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> Ya, that theme comment was from someone else. You can apply theme by jailbreaking your iPod, go to cydia and add some good repos and search for themes. Quite easy to add and remove. There is no theme option in iPod until you jailbreak it.


 Well the iPod is in warranty so I wont do it.



			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> I am using iPod 4g 32gb and I keep running iPod with wifi for 4-5 hours every day to steam movies, play games etc and my battery life ends in 2 days with 4-5 hours usage every day.


 Thats why. 
Just see this for the limits of 2nd gen  
iOS4 on iPod Touch 2nd generation :: The shades of an upgrade | Radu Cotescu's professional blog


----------



## dreatica (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> thanx,
> 
> are there any animated icons apple theme...???



there are many, I love Live OS theme. 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting



thetechfreak said:


> There is
> I unknowlingly bought a 2nd gen 8 gb. It was preloaded with 3.1.3 so I thought it was 3rd
> gen
> 
> ...



Oh, earlier models do have limitations with the current iOS. 

I wrote about iPod 4g. I know the limits of iPod 2nd gen. that was my first PMP device. You probably shouldn't have updated to iOS 4.  I guess you havent jb so no point asking if you have saved your shsh blobs to return to iOS 3.x.x I guess like the tutorial below :

*www.redmondpie.com/downgrade-ios-4-iphone-3gs-3g-and-ipod-touch-to-iphone-3.1.3-3.1.2-how-to-guide/

The only solution I see is to visit Apple store for servicing.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Zangetsu I am also using Live OS and others, you can give a shot. 
[YOUTUBE]TvpQq8ZsMlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanx dreatica & nightmare for info.

guys when iphone 3G was launched then I saw in its TV AD...there some snow kart race was shown as gaming which game was that do u remember???its graphics was good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dreatica

Thanks. Will give it a shot soon if possible


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Whats the difference between LiveOS HD & SD?


----------



## dreatica (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Whats the difference between LiveOS HD & SD?



HD is compatible with iPhone 4 or iPod 4 and SD for older models like 3gs etc. I use HD theme with iPod 4g.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ok...thanx
buddy is the latest version of LiveOS is 1.5?



NIGHTMARE said:


> @Zangetsu I am also using Live OS and *others*,



pls mention


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ok...thanx
> buddy is the latest version of LiveOS is 1.5?
> 
> 
> ...



G.O.C HD

Carbonx HD


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How to take the screenshot of apple ipod touch & save it in PC as image?


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Simple! Press Home+Power button simultaneously


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



shashank_re said:


> ^^Simple! Press Home+Power button simultaneously



ok. thanx .then it will be auto saved in ipod images folder?

guys, I have tried to install springjumps,infidock,liveOS & gridlock but I can't see them in winterboard..all i 
can see is this in cydia..whats the problem

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/6301/img0030b.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> can u change theme [live wallpapers] for iphone ??? coz some ppl said NO



the LiveOS is not at installed properly...
I am a new user for iOS..so I came to know winterboard is mandatory for themes..so I installed Winterboard but that too is not opening..when i open the icon (winterboard).


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

used Jailbreak me and it just put cydia as an app... is that it then?
now using redsn0w 0.9.6rc18 on an iPhone 3GS... like right now right now... and its frozen on "Waiting for boot" for about 10 mins. nothing on the phone screen... how long should I wait before cancel?
also what is springboard? is "sources" in cydia the same place where you can add repos?

edit: argh donno wut I did wrong, managed to brick it, recovering now with 4.5.5 it came with 4.3.3... hope this doesnt complicate matters for jailbreaking. On the wiki page for iOS Jailbreaking, the latest version says 4.3.5 and the latest untetherable jailbreakable firmware is 4.3.3. Any easy way out of the mess?


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Why did you try to jailbreak twice??
If you have saved shsh blobs then you can go back to 4.3.3 else 4.3.5 tethered til iOS 5 comes out.
Try putting in recovery mode and restore to 4.3.5. No other option.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think 4.3.4 & above are not untethered jailbreaked....


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> I think 4.3.4 & above are not untethered jailbreaked....



That's what i said. If 4.3.3 then untethered else 4.3.5 which = tethered


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Tethered is really cumbersome...& I usually switch off my ipod @home...so its not for me...

I hope iOS5 will have untethered JB


----------



## dreatica (Aug 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^Tethered is really cumbersome...& I usually switch off my ipod @home...so its not for me...
> 
> I hope iOS5 will have untethered JB



I havnt switch off my iPod in last 2+ months (using untether jailbreak) . Why you usually switch off your iPod ?



ax3 said:


> just saw this cool Captain America live wallpaper on my frds android phone, its awesome ... can u have that [apple version] in ur iphone ???



Installing live wallpapers might not be the best idea due to the excessive battery drain. 

If you using jailbreak, you can add "*i.danstaface.net/deb" as a source in Cydia, and install vwallpaper for the same. I am not sure what the America live wallpaper looks like, but you can use live wallpapers with iPhone/iPod touch.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I "jailbroek it twice"  because I didnt know that getting cydia meant it was jailbroken, didnt see any console, or restarts on the device, it happened too smoothly, and it was different from my other jailbreaks.
So which is best for jailbreaking pwngtool, redsnow, jailbreak me or something else? redsnow seems to be the best, but that was the one that got stuck and bricked my piece. 
I had a backup before I tried jailbreaking, is this the same as the shsh blob? not interested in jailbreaking anymore though. wanted to add some sources to cydia, it didnt get added. This was to install bootlace. No use having a tethered jailbreak if you wanna dual-boot the device. the 4.3.5 is brainsick though, I had 80% battery life, put my phone for charging, and the batter bar promptly dropped to 65%
Also, what is this springboard? all this shows on google is the homescreen.


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> I "jailbroek it twice"  because I didnt know that getting cydia meant it was jailbroken, didnt see any console, or restarts on the device, it happened too smoothly, and it was different from my other jailbreaks.
> So which is best for jailbreaking pwngtool, redsnow, jailbreak me or something else? redsnow seems to be the best, but that was the one that got stuck and bricked my piece.
> I had a backup before I tried jailbreaking, is this the same as the shsh blob? not interested in jailbreaking anymore though. wanted to add some sources to cydia, it didnt get added. This was to install bootlace. No use having a tethered jailbreak if you wanna dual-boot the device. the 4.3.5 is brainsick though, I had 80% battery life, put my phone for charging, and the batter bar promptly dropped to 65%
> Also, what is this springboard? all this shows on google is the homescreen.



Best IMO would be redsn0w. Installing Cydia means jailbreak successful. Which device do you have? Coz bootlace isn't supported for all devices . 
It's too good to be true. Backup isn't shsh blob. You have to be on 4.3.5 un-jailbroken or tethered till iOS 5


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yep shsh blob... should have thought of that before jailbreaking. jailbreak me was more smooth and painless than redsnow. maybe not for everyone else. have a 3GS so dont think bootlace is supported anyway. The software I wanted was supported only on the 3G. Does cydia not add sources if the software wont work on the particular model? 
now theres another strange problem, lose cellular network when I switch on the wifi connection  donno if this is because of the piece, the sim card, the OS version or something else.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, I have found this game called Tiny Tower. Highly addictive and FUN.
And best part is that its FREE. no in app purchases 

*multiplayerblog.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/tinytower_ipad.jpg



Must play


----------



## Anorion (Aug 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^I got bored after about 25 floors, but really enjoyed making those 25 floors... and im still ranked high on gamecenter among frends... 
good game though, but there is IAP for the tower bux
bug exploit:



Spoiler



hit the lobby when the elevator goes to the first few floors repeatedly to get coins and towerbux, this is a bug within the game


----------



## dreatica (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> @dreatica ... thanx 4 reply ... now ready to buy iphone 4 & after jailbreak will it work with any mobile service provider ???



jailbreak doesnt change to the factory unlocked status. Just buy iPhone 4 which is factory unlocked and you can use with any SIM.

anyone tried street fighter 4 volt ? crazy game with multiplayer support. I just purchased 2 games from itunes and not able to decide which one to play first.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

any one playing Mortal Combat [UMK3] here


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

AnoRion how to use that bug
I can't seem to use it


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Im playing UMK3, not installed that big update yet though
@thetechfreak, wait for the lift to reach the destination floor. As soon as the lift doors start opening, scroll to the lobby (ground floor), and start tapping on the empty space (on the computer or something). The more taps you manage, the more coins get added, and sometimes you get a towerbux as a tip. works better for floors 1,2,3 and 4 becaue you can tap away like crazy.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I have found this game called Tiny Tower. Highly addictive and FUN.
> And best part is that its FREE. no in app purchases
> 
> *multiplayerblog.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/tinytower_ipad.jpg
> ...



I am loving it. But one question. How to hire more people?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> any one playing Mortal Combat [UMK3] here



Is it the latest release


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 7, 2011)

> I am loving it. But one question. How to hire more people?


 Well, make Residential floors more than one. and more busnesses. So you have more people for more busnesses 
@anoirion
thanks will try then post here 

drats i cant use it whenever i click in the floor the popup for painting the floor comes. what to do

anorion, any help with my trouble? post #2092


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Well, make Residential floors more than one. and more busnesses. So you have more people for more busnesses



Thanks! So once building is made people won't come automatically to stay right? I have to pay to bring people in that right?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2011)

^not necessarily, the people will come and occupy the flats on their own, you dont have to pay for it

^^yeah the prompt for painting the lobby does come up. if you see in the  background you should see a +sign and a number going up over where the coins are. This happens multiple times if you get get in taps while the lift door is opening. 

Good music based games? I liked Rhythm Spirit before (none of that tap tap stuff)... playing Groove Coaster now... 16 tracks unlocked so far, dont know how many more are there


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I m upgrading to iOS 4.3.3 but I want is fresh format & install coz after I update & connect to itunes it will restore the data(apps & games) which I dont want..what to do?


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> I m upgrading to iOS 4.3.3 but I want is fresh format & install coz after I update & connect to itunes it will restore the data(apps & games) which I dont want..what to do?



Apple isn't signing iOS 4.3.3 anymore so you must be having saved shsh blobs right?
And once you Restore you device to iOS 4.3.3 you will get 2 options in iTunes 1. Setup from existing backup and
2. Setup as new device 
Select the second option and then you will have a clean install. But each and every app data will be lost so do it only if you are really interested.  
Keep posted on your success


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Apple isn't signing iOS 4.3.3 anymore so you must be having saved shsh blobs right?
> And once you Restore you device to iOS 4.3.3 you will get 2 options in iTunes 1. Setup from existing backup and
> 2. Setup as new device
> Select the second option and then you will have a clean install. But each and every app data will be lost so do it only if you are really interested.
> Keep posted on your success



thanx but what is SHSH Blob?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Zangetsu here you go-
SHSH blob - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Zangestsu: assuming that u are already jailbroken, Cydia must have saved ur blobs for you. Follow the link below Fix iTunes 1004, 1015 Error, and Restore iPhone 4, 3GS Successfully on iOS 4.0.1 [How to Guide] | Redmond Pie and use a tool called TinyUmbrella to save ur blobs on pc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys...i have a problem with my ipod now

I followed the JB steps of snowbreeze to upgrade to 4.3.3
but when I select the .ipsw file from JB to restore the itunes says
"The ipod could not be restored.an unknown error occurred(3194)"

what to do...help needed?


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Follow the link in my post #2100. as I had told earlier apple has stopped signing 4.3.3. It currently signs only 4.3.5 so you need to follow the above procedure. 

Or if u have already edited HOSTS file then change it back to original or use tiny umbrella to restore


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Follow the link in my post #2100. as I had told earlier apple has stopped signing 4.3.3. It currently signs only 4.3.5 so you need to follow the above procedure.
> 
> Or if u have already edited HOSTS file then change it back to original or use tiny umbrella to restore



but I have added the host file line..but still i get the same error...

also I downloaded tinyumbrella...but when I start TSS server...it bypasses the 3194 error but after some time gives 1604 error...

now all i can see is the itunes logo with usb in my ipod screen


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Have you have save your shsh blob i think no that why you getting this


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> but I have added the host file line..but still i get the same error...
> 
> also I downloaded tinyumbrella...but when I start TSS server...it bypasses the 3194 error but after some time gives 1604 error...
> 
> now all i can see is the itunes logo with usb in my ipod screen



Then select the option to Exit recovery mode from tiny umbrella. Or any other tool to exit recovery mode. Your fw has been upgraded just u need to exit recovery mode. 
Edit: this link explains the error *www.redmondpie.com/fix-1604-1600-itunes-error-during-ios-4.0-custom-firmware-restore/. 

If that too fails then there is an alternative called iFaith which will help in creating presigned iOS and restoring it. But you will need to download ur shsh blobs from Cydia in that tool.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Then select the option to Exit recovery mode from tiny umbrella. Or any other tool to exit recovery mode. Your fw has been upgraded just u need to exit recovery mode.



I did that too in umbrella...but still the device shows itunes logo with usb wire



tejjammy said:


> If that too fails then there is an alternative called iFaith which will help in creating presigned iOS and restoring it.


Ok..I will try that too..



tejjammy said:


> But you will need to download ur shsh blobs from Cydia in that tool.


but as I said I haven't saved my SHSH in cydia so I can't download them...
now I think there is no way I can save my SHSH coz the device is in Recovery mode....  


Q:I have noticed there is one more host file in system32 "host.umbrella"?

Q:If I update to iOS4.3.5 using itunes;then can I downgrade to iOS4.3.3?
I mean saving the SHSH in 4.3.5?


----------



## dreatica (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> I did that too in umbrella...but still the device shows itunes logo with usb wire
> 
> 
> Ok..I will try that too..
> ...



You cant downgrade to iOS4.3.3 as you hvn't saved the shsh of iOS 4.3.3. What I would suggest now, is to update to iOS4.3.5 and use the tethered jailbreak.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> You cant downgrade to iOS4.3.3 as you hvn't saved the shsh of iOS 4.3.3. What I would suggest now, is to update to iOS4.3.5 and use the tethered jailbreak.


ok u mean we have to save the SHSH blob to cydia server....
but tinyumbrella saves the SHSH on users HDD ryt?

but the SHSH blob is different for each iOS version?
ex: if users saves SHSH of iOS 4.3.2 then he will need the SHSH saved of the same while updating to iOS 4.3.3?

I guess we wont get a untethered JB on 4.3.5?

*Note:* for each version we have to save the SHSH so that we can downgrade to that particular version anytime.But in my case I had iOS 4.3.2 & even if I had saved the SHSH blobs for 4.3.2,how wud that saved blob helped me in updating to 4.3.3 (coz I don't have 4.3.3 blobs)?


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ok u mean we have to save the SHSH blob to cydia server....
> but tinyumbrella saves the SHSH on users HDD ryt?
> 
> but the SHSH blob is different for each iOS version?
> ...


.

Cydia Automatically saves your SHSH blobs. Each iOS version has own SHSH blob which can either be saved by you when it is still being signed or cydia does it for you.
4.3.5 wont have untethered as it will hamper with iOS 5 jailbreak.
I suggest you to try iFaith as a last option and see if you have 4.3.3 or lower SHSH saved on cydia and use.
Else last option -> iOS 4.3.5 tetherd


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^so,cydia saves our SHSH automatically on its server...but I never used WIFI internet on my ipod...so cydia doesn't have my SHSH.

as a last option I will try iFaith..


----------



## dreatica (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ok u mean we have to save the SHSH blob to cydia server....
> but tinyumbrella saves the SHSH on users HDD ryt?



shsh can be saved on both, ur hdd and cydia server.



> but the SHSH blob is different for each iOS version?
> ex: if users saves SHSH of iOS 4.3.2 then he will need the SHSH saved of the same while updating to iOS 4.3.3?



you need shsh to revert back to old iOS. For your question, Apple is not signing iOS 4.3.3 anymore.



> I guess we wont get a untethered JB on 4.3.5?


nope.



> *Note:* for each version we have to save the SHSH so that we can downgrade to that particular version anytime.But in my case I had iOS 4.3.2 & even if I had saved the SHSH blobs for 4.3.2,how wud that saved blob helped me in updating to 4.3.3 (coz I don't have 4.3.3 blobs)?




that wouldn't help, as Apple is not signing iOS 4.3.3 anymore. However, if you have updated to iOS 4.3.5 and wish to revert to iOS 4.3.2 it would be possible as you have saved shsh blob for iOS 4.3.2. Hope this clear your doubts.

PS: I dont see any reason to update from iOS 4.3.2 to 4.3.3 or 4.3.5. Nothin new except the security bug fix that only fix the jailbreaking bug. I would suggest to stay with iOS 4.3.2 and update to iOS5.0 when its available.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

whats the release date of iOS5?

I guess u didn't get my question...
I know now that Apple is not allowing iOS downgrade(no signing)..

but let me ask in this way..
assume u have iOS4.3.2 installed & SHSH blobs (of 4.3.2) saved in ur HDD...

but after u download iOS 4.3.3 & JB it.
then u will use itune (Shift+Restore click) 
so if u use hosts file will it successfully install iOS 4.3.3?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hmm lot of queries.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> hmm lot of queries.



sorry guys...for being such as n00b..

now I finally got my answer.

I wud have downloaded 4.3.3 when apple was signing it...so I missed the bus.
now I cannot upgrade to 4.3.3 coz only after its successful installation I can take SHSH blobs backup...

now only choice is 4.3.5.

but is the process of tethered JB same as untethered JB for 4.3.5
coz everytime I switch on my ipod i have to JB it.also will cydia run on 4.3.5 tethered JB?


----------



## dreatica (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> sorry guys...for being such as n00b..
> 
> now I finally got my answer.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you miss the bus 

To switch on/boot your iPod you need to use tethered tool to do this. Everything else remains the same. Its just to switch on your iPod/iPhone. 

Cydia working well with iOS 4.3.5/iOS5.0 beta.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Is there any way I can install iOS newer than 4.2.1 in my 2nd Gen iPod Touch 

I miss the new OS's and will probably miss iOS 5


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> whats the release date of iOS5?
> 
> I guess u didn't get my question...
> I know now that Apple is not allowing iOS downgrade(no signing)..
> ...



Editing of host files is useful only if Cydia has ur shsh backups. You cannot goto 4.3.3 with blob of 4.3.2. Each blob is unique for each device and each iOS version. 
You can goto 4.3.2 without any problems. With tethered boot, you will need a pc with the necessary tool(redsn0w) to boot tethered. 

Haven't you used Cydia with wifi even once? Even if u use once it requests apple server and saves on It's server. 

iOS 5 is expected in Fall ie. Sept. 
Better go for painfree 4.3.2 as all 4.3.x minor releases dont have much differences.

One more thing I forgot  mention is that Cydia gets the shsh blobs from apple server without you actually needing to upgrade to that firmware. In my case I got with 4.1 I upgraded and jailbreak on the first day itself with 4.2.1 and now on 4.3.1 but Cydia has blobs for me from 4.2.1 to 4.3.5 including 4.3 beta releases with the exception being 4.3.4. So I'd suggest you to make use of this feature in near future 
Try iFaith and finally 4.3.5. 
This is a lesson for all fellow iOS users that how important it is to save ur blobs


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*update:*Downloaded iOS 4.3.5 but still I am getting the same 3194 error...
what now???


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> *update:*Downloaded iOS 4.3.5 but still I am getting the same 3194 error...
> what now???



Check your hosts file. Remove any modification to gs.apple.com and check google for possible solutions. 
All the best for your ultimate quest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

there are two entries 
#74.208.105.171 gs.apple.com
74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> there are two entries
> #74.208.105.171 gs.apple.com
> 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com



Remove those entries and reboot and then try again


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Finally got successful install of iOS4.3.5...that saved me making a trip to Apple Care Center...gosh...

but its now factory settings in 4.3.5 & isn't JB..
which shud I use redsnow or snowbreeze?any other

also when I click the save SHSH in tiny umbrella the log files displays messages
as u can't restore firmware for 4.3.3 & 4.X.X sorry it way too late....
but I didn't see any confirmation that my SHSH for 4.3.5 is saved on cydia server or HDD?


----------



## dreatica (Aug 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Finally got successful install of iOS4.3.5...that saved me making a trip to Apple Care Center...gosh...
> 
> but its now factory settings in 4.3.5 & isn't JB..
> which shud I use redsnow or snowbreeze?any other
> ...



use which one looks easier to use (redsnow or snowbreeze). 

It will display the log error as you haven't updated to iOS 4.3.3 and iOS4.3.4 to save .shsh blob. 

You can check if your shsh is saved on cydia, by using tiny umbrella. The .shsh folder should also be created in documents, or user folder. check that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> You can check if your shsh is saved on cydia, by using tiny umbrella. The .shsh folder should also be created in documents, or user folder. check that.



yes a folder is there but its empty ...
& there is no message in log file like "saved successfully.."

Btw any of u tried iOS 5 beta build?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, I was playing Stick Cricket and managed to score 50 with Sachin Tendulkar 


Beleive me it's very difficult to score 50 in a 5 over Stick Cricket match 
*i.imgur.com/qKZ35.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Try Cover Orange


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I m not getting the setting to display battery % in iOS 4.3.5?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^settings>general>usage>battery percentage
how to play lan multiplayer between two devices by making one of them hotspot? fren and I got identical devices, he got wifi hotspot, mine dont have option, how?


----------



## dreatica (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> yes a folder is there but its empty ...
> & there is no message in log file like "saved successfully.."
> 
> Btw any of u tried iOS 5 beta build?



Try tiny umbrella and save those files again. 
How To: Save Your SHSH Blobs With TinyUmbrella and Downgrade Using TinyUmbrella | iJailbreak - Jailbreak â€¢ Apple â€¢ Android â€¢ Unlock â€¢ Cydia â€¢ PlayStation â€¢ Google â€¢ iOS â€¢ Guides


I am using iOS5 beta, and now the updates are OTA


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> I am using iOS5 beta, and now the updates are OTA



Hmm...iOS 5 beta 6 is set to release on Aug 18 2011


----------



## dreatica (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> ^settings>general>usage>battery percentage
> how to play lan multiplayer between two devices by making one of them hotspot? fren and I got identical devices, he got wifi hotspot, mine dont have option, how?



go setting --------General -------Network---------Personal Hotspot-----------Active it from here.

or check the last post for visuals 

*discussions.apple.com/thread/3059193?start=0&tstart=0

Not sure how will u add lan option with iPhone , but to play locally, start the multiplayer game and find the option play wifi/local etc and one device should be server and other join in.



Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...iOS 5 beta 6 is set to release on Aug 18 2011



the battery is quite awesome with the current beta now and I am hoping it will go on like this


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys is there any free player which can play mkv,avi formats???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I don't know why why people are scared to jailbreak really.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> I don't know why why people are scared to jailbreak really.



I am and even I don't understand why


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> I don't know why why people are scared to jailbreak really.



I missed 4.3.3 JB..so have to use 4.3.5
but pls keep updated this thread when iOS 5 untethered JB is out...


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

trying to upgrade to 4.3.5. first itunes was showing 3 hrs then showed timeout after 2 hrs.
i have bsnl unlimited connection speed is 500kbps.

anyone have any idea wht to do? is it worth to do this.?

thanks & Regards.

Chintan786


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> trying to upgrade to 4.3.5. first itunes was showing 3 hrs then showed timeout after 2 hrs.
> i have bsnl unlimited connection speed is 500kbps.
> 
> anyone have any idea wht to do? is it worth to do this.?
> ...



instead of downloading iOS 4.3.5 from itunes u can download directly from apple server..
just google for the url & download via download manager bcoz it will have resume feature which wont be there in itunes


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

whats the use of 4.3.5 as all 4.3 are same ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> whats the use of 4.3.5 as all 4.3 are same ...



Here you go  -
iOS 4.3.5 Software Update


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanks ton all


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, I have decided to Jailbreak my iPod Touch 2nd gen iOS 4.2.1. Downloading IPSW now

Then? Redsn0w right\?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I have decided to Jailbreak my iPod Touch 2nd gen iOS 4.2.1. Downloading IPSW now
> 
> Then? Redsn0w right\?



hey buddy u can't JB to 4.2.1 coz u dont have the SHSH blobs...badluck like me....


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> hey buddy u can't JB to 4.2.1 coz u dont have the SHSH blobs...badluck like me....





> Guys, I have decided to Jailbreak my iPod Touch 2nd gen iOS 4.2.1. Downloading IPSW now
> 
> Then? Redsn0w right\?



Hey you can provided you are already on 4.2.1 and not earlier.
Download IPSW and redsn0w.
No problems will be faced by you.

*Make sure that you are running 4.2.1 and not below or above*

I JB'd my friend's new iPod with 4.2.1 last week without any problems.
He wanted untetherd.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> hey buddy u can't JB to 4.2.1 coz u dont have the SHSH blobs...badluck like me....


I am running 4.2.1 EXACTLY. I know it 


tejjammy said:


> Hey you can provided you are already on 4.2.1 and not earlier.
> Download IPSW and redsn0w.
> No problems will be faced by you.
> 
> ...



The 2nd gen iPod Touch supports 4.2.1 max. No newer version. And yes I am running the latest runnable version


----------



## dreatica (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> I am running 4.2.1 EXACTLY. I know it
> 
> 
> The 2nd gen iPod Touch supports 4.2.1 max. No newer version. And yes I am running the latest runnable version



How old is your 2nd gen iPod touch ? Have u ever replaced the battery ? I wanna know the life of iPod touch.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> How old is your 2nd gen iPod touch ? Have u ever replaced the battery ? I wanna know the life of iPod touch.



Well, I bought it only last year when it was just about to reach EOL(End of Life)

BAttery after upgrade to iOS 4.2.1 = EPIC FAIL 


But before upgrade, it was superb. Could be used for 4-5 days at 25% battery without charge but now it is 2 days. 


But the device is awesome. Just awesome 
Too many things to describe


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

On 4.3.3 and Getting 6 hours of Video playback . I guess that is decent !


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thetechfreak: you can do without any problems as that's the last version your device supports. Even in case of any error, you will be back to 4.2.1 
So dont worry. BTW what made you change your decision?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 tejjammy said:
			
		

> BTW what made you change your decision?


 Nothing specific.
Just


BTW will I encounter any performance / battery drop?


and I can get back to clean iOS again right?


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Nothing specific.
> Just
> 
> 
> ...



The performance/ battery part depends on you as what kind of JB apps you install, whether they run in background, etc. So can't say anything definitely. 

And you can always do a clean install. The only question is which version. But you are lucky in a way that iPod touch 2g has only 4.2.1 as the last upgrade. 



> Later updates of iOS beyond 4.2.1 are no longer supported due to the outdated hardware.


-Wikipedia


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Trouble guys. I downloaded Reds0w and iOS 4.2.1 and clicked "find IPSW"
Then it asked us to confirm whether my iPod is MC model or not. I found it is and clicked "Yes my iPod is MC"
Then I got a popup saying Redsn0w doesnt yet support MC model.

What to do?


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Trouble guys. I downloaded Reds0w and iOS 4.2.1 and clicked "find IPSW"
> Then it asked us to confirm whether my iPod is MC model or not. I found it is and clicked "Yes my iPod is MC"
> Then I got a popup saying Redsn0w doesnt yet support MC model.
> 
> What to do?



Try greenp0ison. Greenpois0n.com


----------



## dreatica (Aug 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Well, I bought it only last year when it was just about to reach EOL(End of Life)
> 
> BAttery after upgrade to iOS 4.2.1 = EPIC FAIL
> 
> ...



Yeah superb device to enjoy. If you buy custom IEM's this is super deal for music and movie lovers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks for info @tejjamy. Will try Jailbreaking tommorow morning again


			
				 dreatica said:
			
		

> Yeah superb device to enjoy. If you buy custom IEM's this is super deal for music and movie lovers.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

isnt jailbreakme the most painless and snappy? you wont even have to put your device in recovery mode or anything


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> isnt jailbreakme the most painless and snappy? you wont even have to put your device in recovery mode or anything



It doesn't support 4.2.1 on 2nd gen iPod touch MC model


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> isnt jailbreakme the most painless and snappy? you wont even have to put your device in recovery mode or anything





tejjammy said:


> It doesn't support 4.2.1 on 2nd gen iPod touch MC model



Eggjactly


I tried that before posting here.


BTW Jailbreak with Green poison is in progress. Hope its done soon 

its done!
got tensed once when it was stuck in a screen but its done now


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Congrats!!! Do you have wifi? You will need to install Cydia from the Loader app.


----------



## dhan_shh (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anyone tried latest OS 5 Beta?

Any screen shots? Will it support Weather Badges?  Any idea? 

I bought 'Fahrenheit' app with badge support for my 4.3.5!

I hope OS 5 will be revolutionary!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Congrats!!! Do you have wifi? You will need to install Cydia from the Loader app.



Installed Cydia. But the thing is I got no Wifi at home? Any desktop app? Tried Cyder but its a bit confusing


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys I dont know why / how but my Game Centre profile got deleted.

Please add me again @Anorion and @tejjammy

id- thetechfreak


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^register with email, then you can sync across devices and recover progress
sent request, btw what are you guys playing? im going through protoxide, anomaly and fractal combat... and 39 floors on tiny tower but doing that slowly


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> ^register with email, then you can sync across devices and recover progress
> sent request, btw what are you guys playing? im going through protoxide, anomaly and fractal combat... and 39 floors on tiny tower but doing that slowly



Nothing specific. I play Fruit ninja, Tap zoo and other games which are usually free for a day. Can you please PM me your GC id?


----------



## daksh1990 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How do u jailbreak IOS 4.3.5...is it possible plz suggest steps..i want untethered jailbreak..


----------



## tejjammy (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



daksh1990 said:


> How do u jailbreak IOS 4.3.5...is it possible plz suggest steps..i want untethered jailbreak..



Sorry dude its not possible. You can get tethered jailbreak though. Check the link below


> View Details


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Add me if you like because I rarely play  games ID- NIGHTMARE-HAWK


----------



## PraKs (Aug 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

HELP Required..

Vodafone Mobile Connect is enabled on 3G (3.1.3) & working fine when checking emails on it.

When connected to Laptop & Clicked Internet Tethering, It says Contact Vodafone.

How to surf ?


----------



## dreatica (Aug 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



PraKs said:


> HELP Required..
> 
> Vodafone Mobile Connect is enabled on 3G (3.1.3) & working fine when checking emails on it.
> 
> ...



what access point you are using ? mobile connect should be active on your number ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Cant wait for iOS 5 ....as it should be jail breakable .... evil ...Wont Upgrade to 4.3.5 no jailbreak available.....


----------



## PraKs (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> what access point you are using ? mobile connect should be active on your number ?



@dreatica
Yes, VMC is activated & already checking emails + Sites on iPhone. but after connecting 
to USB of laptop & clicking on Tethering, It says contact Vodaphone pop up.

Access point is set with all VMC settings using profile configuration.

Does Tethering requires different AP ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, think of Un-Jaibreaking my iPod via Restore to iOS 4.2.1


I think this JB is blocking Game Centre


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, think of Un-Jaibreaking my iPod via Restore to iOS 4.2.1
> 
> 
> I think this JB is blocking Game Centre



No way its working fine.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

playing star legends for some time now, free to play mmorpg, level 13 operator, its mostly slowly grinding through dungeons if you are on your own, but its fun if there are 4-5 players on the same map, in which case you can rake up the xp. too few engineers in the game, choose that class if ur starting off. 
Im "Ozubebil"


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys try Metalstrom it's free now.


----------



## oval_man (Sep 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

240++++++++++++++++++++++ and counting............................!

Great Collection!  Must Watch for all iPhone/Pad Lovers!.........Hoooooray!   Enjoy@@@@!


Link:        iOS 5: Complete list of 200+ New Features | TechZoom


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ awesome


----------



## dreatica (Sep 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am playing these two games which are so addictive :

App Store - SNOOD

App Store - HOMERUN BATTLE 3D


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, I have just re-Jailed  my iPod Touch 2nd Generation. Missed Game Centre too much. The Green p0ison seemed not to give access to actual game centre,
Instead there was writted something called Sandbox 


Anyways, happy that I am using Genuine iOS again


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys which fighter plane game is best, currently I'm playing "Metalstrom". Please suggest me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

one of the drawback of ipod/iphone is that when we connect to a other PC/laptop 
then all the synced (previously) songs are deleted....

also there is no option to delete videos from default video player in ipod...


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Zangetsu
These links will help:
How To: Move Music from iPod to PC in 5 Easy Steps

How to use your iPod to move your music to a new computer
and to delete a video just swipe your finger across the name of the video and a delete icon will come up


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^hidden swipes ..didn't know it thanx

Damn no phone is sexier than this iphone 5
*www.iphonestuffs4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/iPhone-5-Release-Date-July-2011-Reasons-to-Wait-for-iPhone-5.jpg


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

looks really cool.....i'm no fan of apple however i still own an ipod and this phone blows me off... a good competition to Samsung.... THanks for sharing this Zangetsu


----------



## Terabyte (Sep 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Damn no phone is sexier than this iphone 5
> *www.iphonestuffs4u.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/iPhone-5-Release-Date-July-2011-Reasons-to-Wait-for-iPhone-5.jpg


The image looks more of a slimmer version of 3GS to be honest.
Also it looks glossy which means chances of scratches and fingerprint magnet.

Nevertheless good share!


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

r u sure this is the Iphone 5...heard it will be a button-less design...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys download asphalt 6: adrenaline fast it's free now for limited time.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys download asphalt 6: adrenaline fast it's free now for limited time.



Thanks man. I too downloaded


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys download asphalt 6: adrenaline fast it's free now for limited time.



thanx for the info..but i m downloading in itunes so where will the downloaded ipa file will be so that i can't keep a backup?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> thanx for the info..but i m downloading in itunes so where will the downloaded ipa file will be so that i can't keep a backup?




All your app is synchronizing in same folder where all are situated. In my case I created iphone folder in another drive, so all my data (songs, ringtone, app, video and images)at same folder. Check in C:\Users\YOUR COMPUTER NAME\Music\iTunes


----------



## dreatica (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> All your app is synchronizing in same folder where all are situated. In my case I created iphone folder in another drive, so all my data (songs, ringtone, app, video and images)at same folder. Check in C:\Users\YOUR COMPUTER NAME\Music\iTunes



Can we change the folder later ? Will all the purchased apps/games etc would move to the new drive/folder ?


----------



## tejjammy (Sep 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanx


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Can we change the folder later ? Will all the purchased apps/games etc would move to the new drive/folder ?



Yes you can, just change the settings from itunes for new directory and photos .Have look I have arrange like this 




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SPwsF.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can't we install the free themes on a non-JB iphone/ipod?I mean JB is necessary for themes?


----------



## dreatica (Sep 16, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Yes you can, just change the settings from itunes for new directory and photos .Have look I have arrange like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> can't we install the free themes on a non-JB iphone/ipod?I mean JB is necessary for themes?



Nope. Apple restricted features like themes etc, thats why we jailbreak to enjoy freedom


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> can't we install the free themes on a non-JB iphone/ipod?I mean JB is necessary for themes?



Yes, you need JB without JB you can't install winterboard or dreamboard. By the way you are getting the free themes from cydia and cydia only work on JB device, So all the application of the will work only JB device.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys Yesterday I spent whole day with Saurik Team in MyGreatFest  



Spoiler



Jay Freeman Aka Saurik

Joshua Hill Aka p0sixninja 

Carsten Heinelt Aka iFile4iPhone

iDroid Team

Aaron Ash Aka Aaronash


, done lot of talking and plenty of question, bunch of photos with them. Wow I got life time opportunely to with meet them. Just want to share with you guys.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys Yesterday I spent whole day with Saurik Team in MyGreatFest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Awesome Dude! Lifetime opportunity seriously.. What did you talk by the way.. share some pics bro and MAKE US FEEL JEALOUS


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> OMG! Awesome Dude! Lifetime opportunity seriously.. What did you talk by the way.. share some pics bro and MAKE US FEEL JEALOUS




Jailbreaking Stuff Like: Dumping bootroom, exploit finding, how they work as part of team, division of work  means area of experty, why unlocking is not coming, backdoor entries of unlocking, OS 4 & OS 5 jailbreaking, they share some funny stories, how much time they spend for work, how encryption key is changed during restore, raw dump  encryption solution (I ask similar type of questions then the conversation get more interesting), love for apple, how much apple hate them, lot of secret stuff and plenty question. Really we talk too much about geohot, comix and shriff hasmin.

Also I get chance to take  a video interview of Saurik and Carsten Heinelt Aka iFile4iPhone, I done the recording part and my friend ask the set of question which I tell him to ask. The agreement was we  are not allow to ask any irrelevant question (I hope you understand what I mean) in video, Actually video is little noisy, I am working on it.    

Yes one more thing when saurik starts talking know can stop him. 

I upload most of the photo in my facebook. I will upload few them here, due to some privacy issue here, you know forums. 

But most important thing all of them are very kind, gentle, zero % arrogance level, really I don't have a word for them, Good soul, hmm I'm speechless.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys , i have a old iphone 1g and recently its giving me lots of random restarts and hangs . So i have decided to reinstall it firmware all new and clean . My question is if i reinstall and jailbreak 2.2 will i have to unlock the sim again or do the first unlock remains for lifetime ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

damn..apple ipod touch doesn't support FLAC..what to do now?
I wanna test FLAC audio in apple?


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hello,
My friend has purchased an iPhone 4 from the Apple iStore recently.. its running on iOS 4.3.2. He wanted to jailbreak it.. Now since he has brought it from iStore, it may not be on contract as he is using !dea SIM on it.

Sn0wbreeze offers untethered jailbreak on 4.3.2. I'm not sure should I jailbreak his device as I'm worried if he looses his unlock and Ultrasn0w might not be able to unlock it.

Any help?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@VarDOS: No..u cannot JB the device to 4.3.2 now..only option is to upgrade to 4.3.5 & do tethered JB...


----------



## tejjammy (Sep 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

From my experiences, the iPhone4 sold in india are factory unlocked. So you may jailbreak it without any problems. But do consult others before actually doing it.

From my experiences, the iPhone4 sold in india are factory unlocked. So you may jailbreak it without any problems. But do consult others before actually doing it.

From my experiences, the iPhone4 sold in india are factory unlocked. So you may jailbreak it without any problems. But do consult others before actually doing it.


----------



## dreatica (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> From my experiences, the iPhone4 sold in india are factory unlocked. So you may jailbreak it without any problems. But do consult others before actually doing it.
> 
> From my experiences, the iPhone4 sold in india are factory unlocked. So you may jailbreak it without any problems. But do consult others before actually doing it.
> 
> From my experiences, the iPhone4 sold in india are factory unlocked. So you may jailbreak it without any problems. But do consult others before actually doing it.



You can jailbreak if its factory unlocked, but problem is Apple is not signing iOS 4.3.2 anymore.  

You can update to iOS 4.3.5 with tether jailbreak, or wait till Oct 4 as iOS5 would be available I guess.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> wait till Oct 4 as iOS5 would be available I guess.


but the untethered JB date is not known yet


----------



## dreatica (Sep 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> but the untethered JB date is not known yet



The devs are waiting for Apple to release the final iOS 5 and you wont have to wait much for untether jailbreak


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

JB for beginners..
check this Complete Jailbreak Guide â€“ Home - GuideMyJailbreak

only for educational purpose


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys the Tiger woods 2012 golf game full version is free on itunes.
Get it NOW on iPod, iPad or iphone. Go go go 
App Store - Tiger Woods PGA TOURÂ® 12


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thank God! I've installed 'biteSMS' working version in my iOS 5(ip4)!

Looks different,you will see bitesms notification,you need to 'slide' the bitesms icon to read the msg,that's cute!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2063r.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2064.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2065r.jpg


I've installed 'semiTether' too,hope it will help!

But,I miss iBlacklist and intelliscreen (I think intelliscreenX is coming soon for iOS 5)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2062.png



Share any intersting 'tweaks' for iOS 5!


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@NIGHTMARE: I am eagerly waiting for your photos and videos buddy  by the way what reason did they give for not bringing out unlocks?


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iBlacklist for iOS 5 is updated: ver 5.0-3

For a complete list of compatibility chart,check here:     *spreadsheets.google.com/spreadshee...idHJRSk51NW9KUjJabTZVcTNZekVqSmc&toomany=true

(Latest news: iphone 4S & iPad2 jailbroken! )


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

With iPhone-4S not offering anything unique, other than those Hardware changes. I am thinking do I wait for the iPhone-5 to arrive before I join the iPhone Bandwagon or do I go for the iPhone-4S right away.  I still feel when the competition today is easily 4 inches and above screen, how the heck these Apple guys want to keep coming out with a 3.5 Inch screen stone age era phone. C'mon we need a bigger screen phone and that is what is stopping me from not buying iPhone-4S, whenever it comes to India ! So waiting for iPhone-5 does it makes sense. Will it come out with a 4 Inch or above screen ? When will it possible come out ? I am imagining a June-July-2012 U.S release and then October-2012 India arrival...AW that sounds eternity !!


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Plz help... Want to jailbreak my iOS 5. If possible plz post the steps


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys a great game called Overkill is being given by @freeappaday at iTunes.

I think its great FPS game. Get it now  Go Go GO!!! Downloading.....


Also Assasins Creed Rearmed is free


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> @NIGHTMARE: I am eagerly waiting for your photos and videos buddy  by the way what reason did they give for not bringing out unlocks?



It's ok to post the pics here ?



dhan_shh said:


> iBlacklist for iOS 5 is updated: ver 5.0-3
> 
> For a complete list of compatibility chart,check here:     *spreadsheets.google.com/spreadshee...idHJRSk51NW9KUjJabTZVcTNZekVqSmc&toomany=true
> 
> ...



Thanks



Kvishal said:


> With iPhone-4S not offering anything unique, other than those Hardware changes. I am thinking do I wait for the iPhone-5 to arrive before I join the iPhone Bandwagon or do I go for the iPhone-4S right away.  I still feel when the competition today is easily 4 inches and above screen, how the heck these Apple guys want to keep coming out with a 3.5 Inch screen stone age era phone. C'mon we need a bigger screen phone and that is what is stopping me from not buying iPhone-4S, whenever it comes to India ! So waiting for iPhone-5 does it makes sense. Will it come out with a 4 Inch or above screen ? When will it possible come out ? I am imagining a June-July-2012 U.S release and then October-2012 India arrival...AW that sounds eternity !!



Wait for iPhone 5 if you not in hurry.



chintan786 said:


> Plz help... Want to jailbreak my iOS 5. If possible plz post the steps



Download redsn0w just follow the instruction and important thing it OS 5 is still tethered JB.



thetechfreak said:


> Guys a great game called Overkill is being given by @freeappaday at iTunes.
> 
> I think its great FPS game. Get it now  Go Go GO!!! Downloading.....
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^@nightmare...nice to see you back!  Have you purchased iPhone 4S? I believe battery problem needs FW update!


More iOS 5 tweaks:

"Kill Background"

With a single click,we can kill all background apps!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2085.png



"iSlide Text"

Rename your lock screen,another cute tweak!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2099.png    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_2098.png


IntelliscreenX beta is available,but unfortunately we need to pay $7.99 for upgrade! Very BAD!


More tweaks - pls share!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_shh No mate, when I saw the leak spec of 4S my mood was changed that time because if you see there is no dramatically changes in 4S as compare iPhone 4, so I just buy Samsung Galaxy S2. When I switch 3GS  to iPhone 4 I remember the booting speed, how fast it was even anyone can see from his naked eye.

I suggest you to use  multicleaner instead of kill background. try it if you don't  like it then uninstall it. It provides you lot of option compare to kill background.


----------



## dreatica (Oct 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So the untether jailbreak of iOS5 released ? I am using tether one, and not interested to experiment with all the tweaks posted above, cause its pain to boot through ibooty or redsnow.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Wait for iPhone 5 if you not in hurry.
> 
> Thanks



Are you suggesting that iPhone-5 will be with a minimum 4 inch screen ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> So the untether jailbreak of iOS5 released ?


really which one redsnow?


----------



## dreatica (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> really which one redsnow?



That is what my question was  I am using tether jailbreak (snowbreeze) and its working well with iOS5, only issue ibooks doesn't work.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> So the untether jailbreak of iOS5 released ?



No not yet.





Kvishal said:


> Are you suggesting that iPhone-5 will be with a minimum 4 inch screen ?



may be but still no confirmation, waiting for SCM news.



dreatica said:


> That is what my question was  I am using tether jailbreak (snowbreeze) and its working well with iOS5, only issue ibooks doesn't work.



Install iBooks Fix For iOS 5


----------



## dreatica (Nov 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Install iBooks Fix For iOS 5




Wow, was not aware of the fix. I was missing iBooks a lot and was eagerly waiting for an update. Now, I don't care much if the untether comes soon or not. Thanks 



NIGHTMARE said:


> Install iBooks Fix For iOS 5



After installing, my phone was not booting even after ibooty. Have to restore it again.  Might not compatible with some other tweaks.


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Tried Siri GUI on ipod Touch 4G ...Apple Server Still Not Released Publicly*

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/305855_2047430151634_1420836269_31728996_1432640215_n.jpg


----------



## dreatica (Nov 1, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> *Tried Siri GUI on ipod Touch 4G ...Apple Server Still Not Released Publicly*
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/305855_2047430151634_1420836269_31728996_1432640215_n.jpg



Wish jailbreakers released it for iPhone 4 and touch.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> may be but still no confirmation, waiting for SCM news.



What is SCM news ??


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Wish jailbreakers released it for iPhone 4 and touch.



Its On My iPod Touch 4G only ...The Server Is Not Working...It Is Said That When A Proper iPhone 4S Jailbreak Would Be Released then Only The Siri Would Be Available Publicly.. 

[YOUTUBE]p8GLwG4_qBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys is it possible to take backup of games save file...

coz I have completed asphalt adrenaline 5 till 98% in career mode but it was crashed(not opening) so I want to re-install it but my save files will be lost...pls help


----------



## abhidev (Nov 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> guys is it possible to take backup of games save file...
> 
> coz I have completed asphalt adrenaline 5 till 98% in career mode but it was crashed(not opening) so I want to re-install it but my save files will be lost...pls help



i guess you have some option through itunes to keep the saved files


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 2, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Wish jailbreakers released it for iPhone 4 and touch.



Job is already done just waiting when its come publicly.   

[YOUTUBE]gHQyV9JQzSw[/YOUTUBE] 



Kvishal said:


> What is SCM news ??



Supply Chain Management.



Ayuclack said:


> Its On My iPod Touch 4G only ...The Server Is Not Working...It Is Said That When A Proper iPhone 4S Jailbreak Would Be Released then Only The Siri Would Be Available Publicly..



Because you port the GUI to your iPod.



Zangetsu said:


> guys is it possible to take backup of games save file...
> 
> coz I have completed asphalt adrenaline 5 till 98% in career mode but it was crashed(not opening) so I want to re-install it but my save files will be lost...pls help



Yes two ways:

1- Automatically with itunes backup.

2- Copy the file from this location: private\var\mobile\Applications\ xxx


----------



## dreatica (Nov 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Job is already done just waiting when its come publicly.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gHQyV9JQzSw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



You the same guy selling iPod touch ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys is the iOS 5 is in beta version or Final version 


NIGHTMARE said:


> Job is already done just waiting when its come publicly.



u mean untethered jailbreak for iOS 5.




NIGHTMARE said:


> Yes two ways:
> 
> 1- Automatically with itunes backup.
> 
> 2- Copy the file from this location: private\var\mobile\Applications\ xxx


thanx...

but will the above two steps work if i uninstall & then reinstall alphalt
like if i prefer step 1
1) itunes will back up the files automatically
2) uninstall the game
3) re-intsall the game
4) itunes while syncing will restore the save files.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> You the same guy selling iPod touch ?



In digit forum ?



Zangetsu said:


> guys is the iOS 5 is in beta version or Final version



It's final version which you are using. And yesterday Apple dropped OS 5.0.1 for developer.  



Zangetsu said:


> u mean untethered jailbreak for iOS 5.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif



No, Siri porting.



Zangetsu said:


> thanx...
> 
> but will the above two steps work if i uninstall & then reinstall alphalt
> like if i prefer step 1
> ...



I think you have to take a backup then restore. Why not you go the location copy few files. private/var/mobile/Application/3FFA66F-4882-452A-94F3-2CD28D8B7702/Asphalt6.app this is in my case, go and check.


----------



## dreatica (Nov 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> In digit forum ?


This is digit forum?  I was asking about ero*** forum ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanx NIGHTMARE..any news about untethered JB for iOS 5???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 3, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> This is digit forum?  I was asking about ero*** forum ?



Yes it was me and your user name is aurorocks ?



Zangetsu said:


> thanx NIGHTMARE..any news about untethered JB for iOS 5???



No buddy.


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is it possible to take backup of games save file...
> 
> coz I have completed asphalt adrenaline 5 till 98% in career mode but it was crashed(not opening) so I want to re-install it but my save files will be lost...pls help



If it is Asphalt 6 adrenaline, try this. Even my game was crashing. Using iFile navigate to the asphalt folder. In the folder, there will be a folder named documents. It will contain a file named events.dat. Rename it ro something else and also copy it to some other folder. Then try running the game. I too had the same problem and I discovered this


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> If it is Asphalt 6 adrenaline, try this. Even my game was crashing. Using iFile navigate to the asphalt folder. In the folder, there will be a folder named documents. It will contain a file named events.dat. *Rename it ro something else and also copy it to some other folder*. Then try running the game. I too had the same problem and I discovered this



I don't have to delete that file?

my issue is that only the initial cut scene is playing & after that it is quitting automatically


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't have to delete that file?
> 
> my issue is that only the initial cut scene is playing & after that it is quitting automatically



You may delete it if you want but to be on safer side I was telling you to rename it. Incase it didn't work you may rename it back. Also post te size of the fle here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 5, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys! Just got myself an iPad 2 WiFi 16GB. Setting it up seems to be a pain in the rear.

How can you setup the store without having to provide your credit card details to apple ?
And why isn't it accepting area code as +91 for India in mobile number section ??


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^you cant :/


----------



## dreatica (Nov 6, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Guys! Just got myself an iPad 2 WiFi 16GB. Setting it up seems to be a pain in the rear.
> 
> How can you setup the store without having to provide your credit card details to apple ?
> And why isn't it accepting area code as +91 for India in mobile number section ??



Try this :
Creating an iTunes App Store account without a credit card

Or google more on this. Tons of tutorials available.



Anorion said:


> ^you cant :/



You can


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> If it is Asphalt 6 adrenaline, try this. Even my game was crashing. Using iFile navigate to the asphalt folder. In the folder, there will be a folder named documents. It will contain a file named events.dat. Rename it ro something else and also copy it to some other folder. Then try running the game. I too had the same problem and I discovered this



I have used iFile but I can't see the asphalt folder.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wow! you can! lol now im gonna get me a US account thx


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 7, 2011)

/var/mobile/applications/xxxxxxx/documents/ 
 You will have to open every folder and see or if you have it installed goto SBsettings dropdown, select more and in that goto app folders, last option in my case. There you can find the xxxxx


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys suggest some good free apps for ipod touch....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



abhidev said:


> guys suggest some good free apps for ipod touch....



Hmm..so you bought ipod touch?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..so you bought ipod touch?



actually...I got it from office for testing the webapp on it...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What kind of application do you want? Check freeappaday.com for free paid games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^he want free apps (of any category)...coz the ipod is not JB



abhidev said:


> actually...I got it from office for testing the webapp on it...



understood...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Get the following game and software which I think is very good.
1 Around Me
It gives all types of restaurants , hotel, taxi, etc you name it. Has everything.
2 Opera Mini
Needs no explanation on what it does 
3 BBC News
The best news app according to me.
4 iBooks
The best book app for Apple devices

5 All the other social network app. They are very good and usefull. Especially facebook and Google+

6 IMDb
Incase you are a movie buff this is a must have app.

Some games
1 stick cricket
a nice fun and good cricket game.

2 doodle jump
a fun game.

3 iStunt 2 Insane Hills
a great skate boarding game.


There are many more awesome games. But these should keep you busy for some time. All mentioned apps are either free or lite versions. So donot worry much. I have all these so I think you should like them.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> What kind of application do you want? Check freeappaday.com for free paid games.



can the apps from this site be installed through itunes....or is there any other way?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Obviously. There is no other way to install. Just search for them at iTunes at the store app.

You will really like the install system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



abhidev said:


> can the apps from this site be installed through itunes....or is there any other way?



don't worry itunes will do it easily...also u can take the backup of the downloaded ipa file...it in itunes folder in mydocuments.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> don't worry itunes will do it easily...also u can take the backup of the downloaded ipa file...it in itunes folder in mydocuments.



itunes does this automatically or you have to set it somewhere??



thetechfreak said:


> Obviously. There is no other way to install. Just search for them at iTunes at the store app.
> 
> You will really like the install system.



yea...i visited that site...and when i clicked on the app...it automatically loaded in itunes...thanx


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 abhidev said:
			
		

> itunes does this automatically or you
> have to set it somewhere??


 Automatic. You cant change where it saves. In my documents iTunes folder


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Nightmare : Why not.. Pls post the pic. Whats illegal in that. Jailbreak is no illegal stuff and FULLY GEEK


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> @Nightmare : Why not.. Pls post the pic. Whats illegal in that. *Jailbreak is no illegal stuff and FULLY GEEK*



It is kind of illegal, you get softwares and games for free when you are supposed to buy from App Store. Plus, you hold the risk bricking your phone. Jailbreak is against warranty policies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> It is kind of illegal, you get softwares
> and games for free when you are
> supposed to buy from App Store


 err partially yes because you are doing the stuff under your own risk. After jail break is done there are not much things to worry off


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

JB is not for commercial use..otherwise we wud have to pay for reds0w etc...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 10, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



the.kaushik said:


> @Nightmare : Why not.. Pls post the pic. Whats illegal in that. Jailbreak is no illegal stuff and FULLY GEEK



You got PM check it out.



rajnusker said:


> It is kind of illegal, you get softwares and games for free when you are supposed to buy from App Store. Plus, you hold the risk bricking your phone. Jailbreak is against warranty policies.



JB is not illegal, focus only JB. Nobody tell you to install pirate software in your device, yes you do all the modification according to your need after JB. Even you can get paid app from cydia. I don't why people used this word brick for iPhone, I found many people say I bricked my device what this means "Physical damage" no, it's software issue not a hardware. Restore your device when calming the warranty simple.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My ipod touch has died and its irrepairable ( there's a problem with its IC but all the other parts are fine)........What should i do with it ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Cool PC Guy Ken said:


> My ipod touch has died and its irrepairable ( there's a problem with its IC but all the other parts are fine)........What should i do with it ?



if its under warranty send it for RMA


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 14, 2011)

The home button of my iPod has started behaving oddly. It has gone about a mm inside and I fear it may stop working. Any suggestions? It's still in warranty but it has not been bought in India. Can I still get it repaired under warranty?


----------



## dreatica (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> The home button of my iPod has started behaving oddly. It has gone about a mm inside and I fear it may stop working. Any suggestions? It's still in warranty but it has not been bought in India. Can I still get it repaired under warranty?



Check the warranty status online, and from my experience it will be in warranty here too. Just in case, check online.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

just go  to an istore they are very helpful


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

thanx guys
According to the site i'm out of warranty. My dad had bought it on 4th march so not one year yet. I'm confused...
Any idea of an istore in mumbai? Apple doesnt have istore in india yet.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^
I think it must be under warranty as apple provide International warranty


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

the DC comics app on ios is awesome.....has lots of free comics


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Nov 16, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> if its under warranty send it for RMA



No, its not under warranty


----------



## tejjammy (Nov 18, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^
> I think it must be under warranty as apple provide International warranty



I'm a bit confused as the site says out of warranty but the date of purchase is 3rd march 2011


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

In iPod, iPad and Mac Book and Pro carries international warranty. So from wherever you guys purchase is doesn't matter, just check the warranty on site or your bill of purchase that's it.


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 25, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

my sister came from us and she is using iphone 4s and gave her old iphone 3g to me pls suggest me method to jailbreak and use airtel sim card in it im an androidite and new to iphone


----------



## oval_man (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Gr8 News for Apple Fan BoyZ:

JB for iphone 4s & ipad2 using greenp0ison getting released todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It seems NO 64GB iphone for India!   NOT available anywhere in India (ofcourse,available in Grey).


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> Gr8 News for Apple Fan BoyZ:
> 
> JB for iphone 4s & ipad2 using greenp0ison getting released todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> ...



I m waiting for untethered iOS 5 JB


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Querry : Did find it in google but looking for more precise response. Will my iTouch (1G) support microphone for applications like skype or nimbuzz etc. Normally it doesn't detect a 3-pin jack for mic. Went through google where I realized there are ways to get it working with some tweaks and apps. Can anyone confirm me if its true, if yes how do I go about it and how safe it would be?

Thanks in Advance.

Enjoy~!


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 7, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Back in Action........after a brief interruption!


With a Looooooooooooooooong wait....for 64GB ip4s,thanks to one of my friend who brought iphone 4s white 64gb from UK,


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip3-1.jpg      *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip1.jpg


Happy to get my rhythm back!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/ip2.jpg
Syncing my old contents with my MacBook! Taking  a long time again!


Get more details soon!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

wow congrats buddy, white jewel ohh where are my sun glasses. I'm empty pocket right now purchase some hefty items.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice purchase. BTW, price? Did it cost half your body  ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_shh: Congrats buddy...amazing buy


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thank You nightmare,thetechfreak & zangetsu and all friends.......!


Price 53K (UK piece,no India warranty),that's  OK!


First Impression:

Looks pretty fast (may be some imagination)

Probably,this is the first iPhone which is really a 'phone'....I mean it...voice clarity is excellent similar to Nokias & BBs,

Camera is just awesome,it needs to be...!

Siri occasionally works...! Useless at this stage!

So,it is almost similar to iPhone 4 with more storage(64GB) & slightly better cam! We have to wait for iPhone 5??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 8, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Price 53K (UK piece,no India warranty),that's  OK!



Why no warranty.Apple gives international warranty for all its products


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> ! We have to wait for iPhone 5??????!!!!!!!!



Yes, I'm waiting 



aroraanant said:


> Why no warranty.Apple gives international warranty for all its products




No, not in iPhone


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> So,it is almost similar to iPhone 4 with
> more storage(64GB) & slightly better
> cam! We have to wait for iPhone
> 5??????!!!!!!!!


I guess you will be buying that too  send me the 4s then as it will be outdated 
Lol


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

One thing that I noticed while sending SmS in the iPhone it does not have smiley option ? Does it not have a smiley option ?

And guys can you suggest some good car racing games which has some 3D like Graphics and are immersive same way if there are any Fighter Aircraft Combat simulation games that any of you can suggest, would love it !!


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Do You Guys Have Your iOS 5 SHSH Saved....


----------



## oval_man (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi dhan-shh,congrats man,u got it for a good price yaar!

@Kvishal,iphone supports smileys in sms too,you need to install "Emoji Free" software and do change in settings!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Is'nt Emoji hidden inside iOS???


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^Is'nt Emoji hidden inside iOS???



I am still on iOS 5.0 I still need to update to iOS 5.1 is it because of it that I dont see smiley in SMS section ? if it is hidden inside iOS 5 why cant I see it ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

To enable the standard Emoji international keyboard, go to the Settings app, navigate to General > Keyboard > International Keyboards and tap Add New Keyboard… From the list of international keyboard layouts choose Emoji.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok...

Guys,

R u sure Multi-Tasking works perfectly fine on the iPhone ? I was trying to listen a online radio station on the iPhone and then I also opened something else and when I opened something else the Online Radio would stop playing I though the other Apps were killing the programm playing in background, in this case the online radio.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Not such multr tasking I am not possible. Only you can listen to mp3. Not true multi tasking I guess. Only switch quickly by double clicking home and change.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 9, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Kvishal said:


> guys can you suggest some good car racing games which has some 3D like Graphics and are immersive same way if there are any Fighter Aircraft Combat simulation games that any of you can suggest, would love it !!



Asphalt 6, I don't play car games and for Aircraft highly recommed Metalstrom 



Ayuclack said:


> Do You Guys Have Your iOS 5 SHSH Saved....



No, Not now. But upcoming redsnow will be integrate with SHSH blob saving feature.



Kvishal said:


> Ok...
> 
> Guys,
> 
> R u sure Multi-Tasking works perfectly fine on the iPhone ? I was trying  to listen a online radio station on the iPhone and then I also opened something else and when I opened something else the Online Radio would stop playing I though the other Apps were killing the programm playing in background, in this case the online radio.



Absolutely it's work fine for me, I used savan (worth trying it's free) app to listen online music. But I never encounter with this issue, I surfing the net and listening the music at the same time even If I switching between app's it's smoothly. Try with your Wi-Fi connection.




Guys forget to mention iOS 5.0 Untethered Jailbreak is coming soon.


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 11, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

When ios 5 GM Came Out I Upgraded it...at then Tiny Umbrella Didn't Supported ios5...and it was a thethred Jailbreak...So I Downgraded to ios 4.3.3....Now With The New Tiny Umbrella When I Save My SHSH it wont Save that of ios 5 Gm and Rather Save of ios 5.0.1..What To Do ...I Want To upgrade to ios 5 GM..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys forget to mention iOS 5.0 Untethered Jailbreak is coming soon.



I m hearing this since iOS 5 public release...but still waiting


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*iOS 5 Untethered Jailbreak Confirmed To Be Working On iOS 5.0.1*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-lqVwp7FqTho/TuXTYa1xt9I/AAAAAAAAASk/WFzMR9GIq4A/s528/Jailbreak-5.0.1.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

which version of iOS 5 is currently being signed by Apple Servers 5.0 or 5.0.1 or 5.1???


----------



## abhidev (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan: congrats for the hefty purchase...well can u pls post some pics clicked by ip4s???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> I m hearing this since iOS 5 public release...but still waiting



I saw the video a week ago by pog2, the device was running on iOS 5.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

BTW.. Whats the price of the current gen iPod Touch 8GB model ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> which version of iOS 5 is currently being signed by Apple Servers 5.0 or 5.0.1 or 5.1???



iOS 5.0.1 So Save Your DAM SHSH before its too Late



Charan said:


> BTW.. Whats the price of the current gen iPod Touch 8GB model ?



Its 13500......  Flipkart


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> iOS 5.0.1 So Save Your DAM SHSH before its too Late
> 
> 
> 
> Its 13500......  Flipkart



Yea, I had already checked it before I posted it.. I wasn't sure if it was correct or not..


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> iOS 5.0.1 So Save Your DAM SHSH before its too Late



u mean SHSH blobs of iOS 5.0.1 
but 1st we have to JB the iOS 5 (untethered)...


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> u mean SHSH blobs of iOS 5.0.1
> but 1st we have to JB the iOS 5 (untethered)...



Who said That You Dont Need Jailbreak to Be Unthetherd


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks @abhidev,

I'm not a big camera lover & I take snaps once a while.Recently I bought SE Xperia Neo V and now I use 4 important mobiles iphone 4s,bb 9900,htc radar & neo V.

I do have a compact digi cam 'Sony W380'.I've given few pics,first one is taken by W380 and the remaining pictures are from the missing phone! Have a look and give your feedback!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/DSC00192.jpg

From Mobiles:


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/NeoV.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/WP_000008.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG-20111213-00012.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0064.jpg


Surprisingly,Neo V took a good picture but I don't know how to store camera pictures in memory card,I couldn't find it in settings!?

iPhone 4S images are very good really,even 'radar' are pics are decent.Unfortunately blackberry 9900 pics are not upto to the mark (no autofocus),

Share your views!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Those are great shots mate. I feel the iPhone 4s is the best among all your phones and cameras


----------



## acidCow (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey awesome pics man!! iPhone 4S has the best camera! Hows the Neo V?? I was thinking of buying it!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_shh In Neo what is modding support  same as like Samsung Galaxy S2 or less ? means custom ROM other stuff related same area.


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Nightmare,As of now,I've not done rooting of Neo V,but I believe a lot of work-up done by XDA team.

If you are interested,you can have a look:   [TUT][NEO V ] Flashing, Rooting, ADB drivers, ClockWork-Mod Installation - xda-developers

Long Live XDA team of developers!


----------



## Flipper13 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple iPhones are good when used with 3G services but they can only be found in urban cities. Most of the village sides and sub urban ones are still using the 2G services and iPhones are not good with that. Apple iPhone 4S and higher models are very poor in case of supporting the features and the applications of the broadband in most of the places and they are definitely not as good as Nokia N8 and above models of the Nokia. iPhone 4 and iPhone 4S does not really have that good product replacement service and also the warranty policies especially when compared to that of Nokia Lumia 800 smart phones. This really causes a lot of trouble to the people who buy them.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^dude live in the second largest urban area in the world, still dont get a steady 3G connection on all towers, use 2G on the iPhone 3GS for everything I need, not a prolem, only thing it cant handle is youtube and app downloads - messaging, mail, forums, multiplayer games - all work like a charm on 2G.
Remember the people who make mobile content are particularly aware of bandwidth constraints, they are trying to use as little resources as possible, instead of making bloated software with as many features as possible that eat up resources like crazy. mobile publishers are not adobe, they wont include video-conferincing features in their mp3 player haha


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys,Clear my doubts on this

Currently I m using iOS 4.3.5 (not JB)

The Untethered JB for iOS 5.0.1 is around the corner...
so if I upgrade to iOS 5.0.1 & do not JB it.
& save the SHSH blobs...
so will I be able to do the untethered JB on 5.0.1 in future even if the official signing is closed by apple servers?


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Save Your SHSH in both tiny Umbrella and iFaith To Be sure for unthethered Jailbreak....


----------



## dreatica (Dec 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys,Clear my doubts on this
> 
> Currently I m using iOS 4.3.5 (not JB)
> 
> ...



Does the jailbreak available now? 

To answer your questions shsh blobs won't work in iOS 5.x. Apple changed the way the ipsw gets signed. Save your 4.3.5 shsh so that u can downgrade in future if u want.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Does the jailbreak available now?


sorry didn't get u??



dreatica said:


> To answer your questions shsh blobs won't work in iOS 5.x. Apple changed the way the ipsw gets signed. Save your 4.3.5 shsh so that u can downgrade in future if u want.


Damn...SHSH blobs of 5.0.1 can't be saved....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> just a small ?, why do ppl jb iphone ??? & after that are most of the apps free or u gotta buy them ???



to get most out of it....

cydia,themes,games..hack,tweaks etc...

full customisation


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ax3

Then you can fully customise the iOS in any way you think. Great themes and many other goodies become usable.
But I am fine with the default iOS


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPod has International Warranty if I am right.
Amazon is offering iPod for 189$ and someone is offering me discount coupons wirth 21$.So is it worth buying from US.My aunt will be coming in 1st week of January from US.
The final price will be 168$ which after conversion will be much less than the Indian price of 13.5k.
Note:
I am talking about iPod Touch 4G 8GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes the deal is very sweet indeed. 8 818.43473 Indian rupees is very good for the iPod Touch.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@techfreak congrats u have got 4k posts
So I am thinking to get it.But is the Kindle fire a better deal


----------



## AJK (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is there anyway i can install iOS5 on my ipod touch 2nd gen(8gb) model ?? if yes could u guide me through the procedure ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ajk

unfortunately no. Even I want to install it on my 2nd gen iPod but no we cannot 
@sunny10
Thanks. But iPod Touch is a better deal. Take my words. I have been owning the iPod Touch and it is a great overall device. Why not try it out in any big mall? You will be taken aback  exactly the iPhone minus the calling feature.


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

You can download iOS 5.1 iPhone wallpapers (Is it really true? or not?)

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone1.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone-3.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone-4.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iphone-2.png

Enjoy!

[Source:   *9to5mac.com/2011/12/16/download-ap...ers-coming-in-ios-5-1-iphone-versions-too/  ]


----------



## AJK (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> @ajk
> 
> unfortunately no. Even I want to install it on my 2nd gen iPod but no we cannot



thats just sad man  .. which version iOS are u currently using on ur ipod ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> @Zangetsu & @thetechfreak, thanx 4 reply ...... thats awesome ... bt can u revert back to original os ??? & can u access net after jb [100rs plan] ???



yes...


----------



## dreatica (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sunny10 said:


> iPod has International Warranty if I am right.
> Amazon is offering iPod for 189$ and someone is offering me discount coupons wirth 21$.So is it worth buying from US.My aunt will be coming in 1st week of January from US.
> The final price will be 168$ which after conversion will be much less than the Indian price of 13.5k.
> Note:
> I am talking about iPod Touch 4G 8GB




sweet deal, but check out if its brand new. most of the iPod available on amazon are refurbished. just check the details, and if all seems good order it.



Zangetsu said:


> sorry didn't get u??
> 
> 
> Damn...SHSH blobs of 5.0.1 can't be saved....



I was asking if the iOs5.01 untether is out, coz I am back to 4.3.5.

I reverted to iOS 4.3.5 coz of gta3, my friends iPh4 runs on 4.3.5 without any crashes, where as my iPhone4 iOS5.01 the game was crashing a lot. 

Thanks to the jailbreak team, I can revert to iOs4.3XX anytime I want.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



AJK said:


> thats just sad man  .. which version iOS are u currently using on ur ipod ??



Sadly 4.2.1 
What about you?


----------



## ksundar (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iphone 4S 16 GB for Rs.36,990 only??????!!!!!!! Spelling mistake???

Apple iPhone 4S-16GB - adexmart


----------



## acidCow (Dec 19, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ksundar said:


> iphone 4S 16 GB for Rs.36,990 only??????!!!!!!! Spelling mistake???
> 
> Apple iPhone 4S-16GB - adexmart


There's already another listing for iPhone 4 16GB. Can be a mistake but even the description is of the 4S !!  But -IF- this is true, I'm buying it!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys quick offtopic but related question: I'm thinking of selling off my iPad2 16GB WiFi model. Any idea how much I can get for it ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Guys quick offtopic but related question: I'm thinking of selling off my iPad2 16GB WiFi model. Any idea how much I can get for it ?



Dont settle for below Rs.20000. 15000 lowest. but that should be the case only when you will in dire straits struggling to get a buyer


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys, EA, Crescent Moon, Gameloft, Telltale, iDreams... many other publisher's entire catalogues... are all on sale atm, some of these titles are at their lowest ever prices


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 22, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Dont settle for below Rs.20000. 15000 lowest. but that should be the case only when you will in dire straits struggling to get a buyer



Too less! IMO nothing less than 24k-25k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> guys, EA, Crescent Moon, Gameloft, Telltale, iDreams... many other publisher's entire catalogues... are all on sale atm, some of these titles are at their lowest ever prices


drats. Should have found out before. Too busy on Steam completing their holiday objectives.


amitabhishek said:


> Too less! IMO nothing less than 24k-25k.


I would disagree with that. When I went to Kolkata I found the new 16 gb Wifi itself costs 27.5k the most. So a used no matter how new it is should have a reduced price of 20k


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys tommorow I m going to update to iOS 5.0.1..I hope apple is still signing it.

also the tinyumbrella need internet connection to save SHSH blobs even if I just want to save it in my local disk.. 

*Q: if i use iFaith to save SHSH blobs of my iOS 4.3.5..then after saving it will my device will start in iOS 4.3.5 (I mean it wont stuck in infinite boot loop)?*


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 23, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^^^^ Nope As iFaith Will Just Save SHSH As A File And You Can Use It To Sign The ispw.....I think tinyumbrella is more Better  ...Ask Others....

and also *I am Thinking to Get A iPod Classic Before 31th Shud I Go With It or Should i Get any Other Things LIke PSP 3004 etc*


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

downloading iOS 5.0.1....

saved the SHSH blobs of iOS 4.3.5 using iFaith & my above doubts are cleared now...


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> I would disagree with that. When I went to Kolkata I found the new 16 gb Wifi itself costs 27.5k the most. So a used no matter how new it is should have a reduced price of 20k



I am yet to come across a retailer in who has priced iPad 2 a penny less than 29900! Not sure how Kolkata retailers are offering that discounted price.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amitabhishek said:


> I am yet to come across a retailer in who has priced iPad 2 a penny less than 29900! Not sure how Kolkata retailers are offering that discounted price.



Well letsbuy its expensive-
Buy Apple iPad 2 Black 16GB Wi-Fi at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

But I was sure once saw in 26k range, was prevoiusly available in Letsbuy too with coupons but now they dont work.
Apple iPad 2 16GB Wi-Fi @ Rs. 26550 free shipping india - Coupons Offers in India - General Chat - Forumz India


----------



## dreatica (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Finally, the untether jailbreak for iOS 5.0.1 has been released, 

check out :Dev-Team Blog - Untethered holidays

download:

Mac*sites.google.com/a/iphone-dev.com/files/home/redsn0w_mac_0.9.10b1.zip
Windows *sites.google.com/a/iphone-dev.com/files/home/redsn0w_win_0.9.10b1.zip


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

So guys which games are you buying ?

Festive period how many have you picked up ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> Finally, the untether jailbreak for iOS 5.0.1 has been released,
> 
> check out :Dev-Team Blog - Untethered holidays
> 
> ...



Awesome new....yay


----------



## AJK (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys im getting this error whenever i start itunes 

"itunes was not installed correctly .Please reinstall iTunes 

Error 7(Windows error 5)"

i tried reinstaling itunes several but i keep getting this message  any idea what this is all about ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Which version do you use? Try to do a system clean up with Ccleaner and also a registry clean up with it. Make sure to have the latest iTunes.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 27, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



AJK said:


> hey guys im getting this error whenever i start itunes
> 
> "itunes was not installed correctly .Please reinstall iTunes
> 
> ...



That's common problem. Check this for solution:
iTunes for Windows: "Error 7" message when opening iTunes



Zangetsu said:


> Awesome new....yay



Yes but still no news for A5 devices. hope pod2g will bring some good news for iPhone4S.


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Got A Unthethered iPod Touch 4G on iOS  5.0.1 *

*Jailbreak iOS 5.0.1 Untethered On iPhone, iPad, iPod touch (A4 Devices) Now Using Redsn0w 0.9.10b1 / Corona*



For Users On iOS 5.0.1 Tethered Jailbreak:



Spoiler



If you are currently operating an A4 device which has a tethered jailbreak using Redsn0w, Ac1dSn0w or Sn0wbreeze then you can simply launch Cydia from your Springboard and download a package named ‘Corona’ which will provide you with an untethered jailbreak.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JsmqVxwhNzo/TvnL3XSfjKI/AAAAAAAAAXM/IS98CQj7-LY/s576/IMG_0196.PNG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rJEvi4KikXQ/TvnL3NT0o0I/AAAAAAAAAXI/pvHWIbp0h-4/s576/IMG_0195.PNG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-e_A-QMZUfyk/TvnL2ORl_UI/AAAAAAAAAXA/yfeI0twDY7E/s576/IMG_0194.PNG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6Idu4dxUNwY/TvnL6wP1-xI/AAAAAAAAAXY/jzwdh5HQu3M/s576/IMG_0193.PNG




For Users On Stock iOS 5.0.1:



Spoiler



If your device is running stock iOS 5.0.1 then you can use download the latest Redsn0w 

Step 1: Download the latest version of Redsn0w from the links given above.

Step 2: Start Redsn0w, select "Jailbreak" then check "Install Cydia". Follow the onscreen steps to place your device into DFU mode.

Step 3: Wait for Redsn0w to apply the full untethered jailbreak!

Once done, your iPhone, iPad or iPod touch will be rebooted into fully untethered jailbreak mode!



For Users Who Rely On Unlock:



Spoiler



For those of you who rely on Ultrasn0w or Gevey SIM unlock must preserve the old baseband using “Custom IPSW” option found in Redsn0w.



[YOUTUBE]QwMe69TdknM[/YOUTUBE]

Love my iPod Now


----------



## AJK (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> That's common problem. Check this for solution:
> iTunes for Windows: "Error 7" message when opening iTunes



that didnt work either..


----------



## dreatica (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



AJK said:


> that didnt work either..



Give this trick a try : download&install the latest version of quicktime (free version), than try installing iTunes and report back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

currently addicted to Infinity Blade 2....awesome


----------



## oval_man (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

For all iPhone/iPad/iPod lovers:

You have an app similar to "siri" - 'Voice Ask' -   Just Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!

Link:    App Store - Voice Ask


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anybody updated to iOS 5.0.1 from 4.xx and facing problems of restore?
I updated my iPod touch from 4.3.1 to 5.0.1 (both jailbroken). Before updating i had done backup. But after update and jailbreaking, i'm unable to restore from the latest backup. Any ideas what to do? The complete backup directetory is 20+GB and contains all files with random names. I need to restore badly otherwise all my data of 100+ apps will be lost  Please suggest some workaround


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@tejjamy
you cannot restore normally. There is a special way. Some blobs thing. Need to Google. Zangetsu will give you more information.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Anybody updated to iOS 5.0.1 from 4.xx and facing problems of restore?
> I updated my iPod touch from 4.3.1 to 5.0.1 (both jailbroken). Before updating i had done backup. But after update and jailbreaking, i'm unable to restore from the latest backup. Any ideas what to do? The complete backup directetory is 20+GB and contains all files with random names. I need to restore badly otherwise all my data of 100+ apps will be lost  Please suggest some workaround



well I did a fresh installation of iOS 5.

u can try another backup dates coz itunes save many backups of different dates.


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 30, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> @tejjamy
> you cannot restore normally. There is a special way. Some blobs thing. Need to Google. Zangetsu will give you more information.



I'm not talking about downgrading. Just restoring normally from backup.



Zangetsu said:


> well I did a fresh installation of iOS 5.
> 
> u can try another backup dates coz itunes save many backups of different dates.



I had also done full update by using the Restore option from iTunes (not Update). Dunno what to do. It seems my last backup was on 26th june. I'm totally dead if nobody else has some other solution. I was thinking of going back to 4.3.x whichever is jailbreakable (obviously with saved blobs). Lets wait and see if anybody has some other solutions.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Anybody updated to iOS 5.0.1 from 4.xx and facing problems of restore?
> I updated my iPod touch from 4.3.1 to 5.0.1 (both jailbroken). Before updating i had done backup. But after update and jailbreaking, i'm unable to restore from the latest backup. Any ideas what to do? The complete backup directetory is 20+GB and contains all files with random names. I need to restore badly otherwise all my data of 100+ apps will be lost  Please suggest some workaround



No never faced this issue until your backup is not corrupted. There are two way in my knowledge first  one sorry I don't remember and second by a software which extract the particular data for you. And if you scared about  app backup so then easy buddy take it manually, just by copying.


----------



## tejjammy (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> No never faced this issue until your backup is not corrupted. There are two way in my knowledge first  one sorry I don't remember and second by a software which extract the particular data for you. And if you scared about  app backup so then easy buddy take it manually, just by copying.



I'm back to 4.3.3 and the backup worked perfectly fine. Dunno wat's the problem. I was scared of losing all the saved games and all  Maybe itunes is preventing the backup due to incompatibility issues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> No never faced this issue until your backup is not corrupted. There are two way in my knowledge first  one sorry I don't remember and second by a software which extract the particular data for you. And if you scared about  app backup so then easy buddy *take it manually, just by copying*.



backup of 100+ apps.... 



tejjammy said:


> I'm back to 4.3.3 and the backup worked perfectly fine. Dunno wat's the problem. I was scared of losing all the saved games and all  *Maybe itunes is preventing the backup due to incompatibility issues*.



yes it can happen


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



oval_man said:


> For all iPhone/iPad/iPod lovers:
> 
> You have an app similar to "siri" - 'Voice Ask' -   Just Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Link:    App Store - Voice Ask



Voice Action is Much Better



dreatica said:


> Finally, the untether jailbreak for iOS 5.0.1 has been released,
> 
> check out :Dev-Team Blog - Untethered holidays
> 
> ...




Already Posted 2 Days Back


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> backup of 100+ apps....



Yes, Why. It's looking like you both have same level problem. It doesn't matter you have to take a backup of 1 or 1000, Just remember


Spoiler



Ctrl + C then Ctrl + V 


 even there is very easy way no need to backup never until you format your HD, I'm not talking about C: (windows one).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Currently addicted to *KungFu Warrior*
I highly recommend this game to all iOS users....a must play
also *multiPonk*where 4players can play simultaneously


----------



## Ayuclack (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any One Online On MC3 Add Me @ Gamecenter-Ayuclack  @Gameloftlive -Ayuclack


----------



## tejjammy (Jan 9, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My iOS 5 restore worked finally. I reverted back to 4.3.3 then restored with the so called corrupt restore. It worked fine. Used it for a day and then made a new backup. 
iOS 5 was able to use this backup 
Jetpack Joyride is a good free game.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 15, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Absolutely True!......Battery Life sucks in iP4S (5.01)

Lucky enough to get three major headsets specific for iPhone: 1)Apple in-ear headphones,2)Sennheiser MM70i & 3)Klipsch S4i


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0160.jpg


Sennheiser MM70i is THE BEST among these,amazing sound quality with Bass enhancement.

Klipsch S4i is good,but the curved ear-plugs are not very snuggy enough.

Apple in-ear is good with nice quality of sound far better than the original box headset.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^How much is Sennheiser MM70i ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

soul calibur is coming for iOS..gr8 news
Soul Calibur coming to iOS devices


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Congrats dhan_shh


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys which app are u all using to read PDF in iOS?


----------



## tejjammy (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Guys which app are u all using to read PDF in iOS?



iBooks is quite good in itself, though it renders epub books in much better way. Do you want it to read novels and all or just for casual reading?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^I want the app should read any size PDF file (large or small)


----------



## dreatica (Jan 19, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^I want the app should read any size PDF file (large or small)



try stanza, its free and personally I feel much better than iBooks.

App Store - Stanza



Zangetsu said:


> soul calibur is coming for iOS..gr8 news
> Soul Calibur coming to iOS devices



already playing


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^thanx I will try that...




dreatica said:


> already playing


when it is released on iOS?


----------



## dreatica (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^thanx I will try that...
> 
> 
> 
> when it is released on iOS?



yesterday  one of the best game after street fighter 4 volt, needs multiplayer option to kick some a##!

*itunes.apple.com/us/app/soulcalibur/id481958471?mt=8


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys i want to buy ipod touch 32 gb from grey market in Bangalore best grey market shop in Bangalore anyone can suggest it will be of great help 
thanx in advance guys


----------



## dreatica (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



mailshobhon said:


> guys i want to buy ipod touch 32 gb from grey market in Bangalore best grey market shop in Bangalore anyone can suggest it will be of great help
> thanx in advance guys



I have no idea about Bangalore, but why not purchase online from ebay or letsbuy. Much better discount than the retailers.


----------



## mailshobhon (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> I have no idea about Bangalore, but why not purchase online from ebay or letsbuy. Much better discount than the retailers.



i need Bangalore address bro any one from blr please help


----------



## quad_core (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Guys,

I bought iPod touch 4 32GB, white color, which came with iOS 5 installed. Now, in iTunes, I get a message that 5.0.1 is available. Now tell me guys, if I update 5.0 to 5.0.1, will my songs and apps get wiped off ? I want to update to 5.0.1, but this thought scares me. Because putting all the fav songs again, will be pain.. 
Oh, and by the way, I am just loving my iPod touch 32Gb 

Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



quad_core said:


> if I update 5.0 to 5.0.1, will my songs and apps get wiped off ? I want to update to 5.0.1, but this thought scares me. Because putting all the fav songs again, will be pain..



Just take the backup of the ipod from itunes...& after u install iOS 5.0.1
itunes will ask to import from backup of not...


----------



## quad_core (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Just take the backup of the ipod from itunes...& after u install iOS 5.0.1
> itunes will ask to import from backup of not...



aah... how did I ask that question even  .. Thanks.. One more query. The volume is too low. I mean as compared to other MP3 players. I have Sony Walkman and i turn the volume to a max of 9 or 10 ( 30 is max, full volume ). But on Ipod Touch, I have to keep the volume to around 80-90% all the time .Didint like this .. Are you guys also facing same issue ? Any workaround for that? I use the same Creative EP630 IEMs on both the players


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



quad_core said:


> One more query. The volume is too low. I mean as compared to other MP3 players. I have Sony Walkman and i turn the volume to a max of 9 or 10 ( 30 is max, full volume ). But on Ipod Touch, I have to keep the volume to around* 80-90%* all the time .Didint like this .. Are you guys also facing same issue ? Any workaround for that? I use the same Creative EP630 IEMs on both the players



 what..I hear at 60~70% max & still feel its loud...I use SoundMagic PL21


----------



## quad_core (Jan 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> what..I hear at 60~70% max & still feel its loud...I use SoundMagic PL21



Really? Thats strange.... what do I do now? Is it an issue ? None of my friends own the ipod touch so that i can test it .


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks to "Absinthe version 0.3"

Untethered Jailbreak is just gr8 and must have for all iPhone 4/4S owners!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/sshot-231r.png



Few Tweaks are nice and free too!

Unfortunately,most of the previously purchased Cydia apps are either not compatible or require some fee for upgrading! VERY BAD!!!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0270.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0272.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0271.png
Plz share more tweaks.....!


----------



## dreatica (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@dhan_shh how you add the name to the lockscreen? which apps ?



quad_core said:


> aah... how did I ask that question even  .. Thanks.. One more query. The volume is too low. I mean as compared to other MP3 players. I have Sony Walkman and i turn the volume to a max of 9 or 10 ( 30 is max, full volume ). But on Ipod Touch, I have to keep the volume to around 80-90% all the time .Didint like this .. Are you guys also facing same issue ? Any workaround for that? I use the same Creative EP630 IEMs on both the players



try purchasing custom IEM and you will realize the power of music


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have got doubts regarding ipod touch.
1. Does ipod touch can be used for high end gaming?
2. Whether ipod has any media playback issues like 720p mkv movies?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



sanithkk81 said:


> 1. Does ipod touch can be used for high end gaming?



ranking in portable High-End gaming
1.Sony PSP
2.Apple iphone/ipod/ipad
3.Android phones 



sanithkk81 said:


> 2. Whether ipod has any media playback issues like 720p mkv movies?


ipod doesn't support for mkv file format...I use AVplayer & its the best right now.still a little lag can be seen in 720p playback


----------



## dreatica (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ranking in portable High-End gaming
> 1.Sony PSP
> 2.Apple iphone/ipod/ipad
> 3.Android phones
> ...



who told you it doesnt support mkv, and it lags with 720 playback? It doesnt and it plays mkv well. There are players like VLC, AV etc which players every format well without any hiccups!

Edit:

Regarding the gaming, 
1. Sony PS3/Microsoft Xbox (true gaming experience)
2. Apple iPhone/iPad/iPod (awesome graphics, plenty of games available, cost less)
3. Android phones (graphics are not so good, plenty of games available, cost less)
4. PSP (Old titles which are boring, each game cost a lot of money)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> who told you it doesnt support mkv, and it lags with 720 playback? It doesnt and it plays mkv well. There are players like VLC, AV etc which players every format well without any hiccups!



by default it doesn't support mkv & we have to use alternative players like VLC...

I played mkv 720p movies..some ran smooth & some were lagging a bit....


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi all,

I've addded 'MyTube' for downloading from youtube!!!! wow that's gr8!


Live Walz for iphone 4s from vWallpaper 2.0......Simply Superb!!!! (Video taken by NeoV )


Live Wallpaper iPhone 4S - YouTube

*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=ULg3F1_CTDens&v=g3F1_CTDens

@Dreatica...it is slider pro

@zangetsu....cost of MM70i is Rs.5400!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think slider pro is only work on 4S


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@nightmare......I think we can try "iSliderText" for re-naming lock slider for iP4!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Completed Shadowgun in my ipod touch...awesome game


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If I download that PDF viewer stanza will I be able to view PDF downloaded from dropbox?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I found a awesome app called Guess my Age. It is simply brilliant. Hasn't even failed once to guess someones age. Outstanding.  


Btw it seems my iPod battery runs out in 3 hours in wifi mode


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think it's ok.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Found an amazing app called Kingsoft Battery Doctor.
Link- Battery Doctor HD for iPad on the iTunes App Store

I am sure it probably has helped enhance my battery life after using it. A few screenshots-


*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Photo%2007-02-12%209%2048%2003%20PM.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Photo%2007-02-12%209%2042%2049%20PM.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Photo%2007-02-12%209%2043%2011%20PM.png

*dl.dropbox.com/u/30319048/Photo%2007-02-12%209%2047%2056%20PM.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nice find


----------



## Sarath (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I bought a white ipod before it was officially release in India. Now I find some queer language in it. Even after setting Eng, it goes to German (i guess) so I was thinking myabe jailbreaking will solve it.

Will it help?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No, try with setting and still problem remains then restore with latest firmware


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys the GTA III game is only $0.99 on iTunes. Get it


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys the GTA III game is only $0.99 on iTunes. Get it



exams in some days cant  



thetechfreak said:


> Guys I found a awesome app called Guess my Age. It is simply brilliant. Hasn't even failed once to guess someones age. Outstanding.
> 
> 
> Btw it seems my iPod battery runs out in 3 hours in wifi mode



If i use the wifi i drain out most of the battery withing an hour


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@serpent16 it seems my battery life has actually improved after using the battery app on the previous page. Which gen iPod touch you got? I can do just about 2 hours on wifi with 75%-80% charge. So would definitely reccomend to give a try


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ 4th gen non-jailbroken  BTW As far as i heard ..they say installing ios 5 on a ipod 3/4 gen slows down your ipod.Many people said after updating there ipod is become so slow,they use their old ipod *I dont know if its true*


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am using 4.2. I have a few friends that have iOS 5 on their iPhone 3GS and iPod touch 4th gen. And as far I used it there wasn't any slowdown


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ ohk which gen are you using?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It's a iPod touch 2nd Gen. 8 gb.  No jailbreak as I felt a drastic decrease in performance after doing it.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ohk.... cydia brings lots of virus right?


----------



## GTX OC (Feb 17, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> ...few friends that have iOS 5 on their iPhone 3GS ... And as far I used it there wasn't any slowdown


Friend would be me btw  . There isn't a major slowdown but sometimes I find the settings menu get stuck for no reason and games take more time to load. Also I suddenly see my battery drain by 7% within 30 minutes even when I am not using it (happened to me around 3~4 times) .


----------



## Kvishal (Feb 19, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

As far as I know Pandora Internet Radio has stopped its service outside the United States since last one year or so. So technically speaking Pandora should not work here in India, outside the U.S and I can second that as I also have a Android Device and it does not work on that. But my Brother just got a iPhone 4S from the U.S which has IMEI Number and Serial Number of being registered for the U.S market and now he is using it here, outside the U.S And he can very well listen to and use Pandora to its full glory !! How is this happening ? is it because it was bought in the U.S is that the reason it is working here ? is it because of the U.S IMEI and Serial Number that it is working here !! 

Ofcourse You could maybe download it using a U.S Store Id in iTunes and it will get downloaded but it still should not work as when it would try to get connected to the Pandora Server it would be recognized a Indian I.P and Since Pandora do not have license of operating out of U.S they have blocked all Non-U.S IP's so how come the one on my brother's phone is working and it is not Jailbroken !!


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Play death rally its really fun , I play it for around 30 mins daily...Yes it was free when i bought it


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^ 4th gen non-jailbroken  BTW As far as i heard ..they say installing ios 5 on a ipod 3/4 gen slows down your ipod.Many people said after updating there ipod is become so slow,they use their old ipod *I dont know if its true*



Not true...



serpent16 said:


> Ohk.... cydia brings lots of virus right?



again not true.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ohk.... cydia brings lots of virus right?



not really. All it gives is users different packages and files to modify their phone or tablet. Its plain and simple


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^yes & without cydia your iphone/ipod is a plain vanilla device with no tweaking/enhance feature


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm thinking of getting an iPhone 4S from the US. MY bro lives there. I saw on the apple's website that 4S 16 GB with Verizon or AT&T is for $199. That is about 10k Indian rupees.
So, if he brings that here in India, then I will get it for only 10k right?
Also, Is it legal?
And also, that I phone will be restricted to Verizon or whatever. Can it be jailbraken? Will the apple app store be accessible after the jailbreak?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Royal_Tarun
You have misconcepted many things.


> Can it be jailbraken?


 Jailbreaking doesnt mean unlocking the phone. merely jailbreaking it wont make it accesible to use with Networks in India
There is no international warranty.
ALso dont buy a locked phone. There are many hassles to unlock it. A unlocked one costs there Rs.30k-Rs.35k.


----------



## Neo (Feb 20, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

the thing is MY BUDGET IS 10K. Please suggest accordingly.


----------



## ajay600 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is jailbreak available for Ipod touch 5Gen

im planning to get them shortly


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

Someone please help. 


Royal_tarun said:


> the thing is MY BUDGET IS 10K. Please suggest accordingly.





Royal_tarun said:


> Hi guys. I'm thinking of getting an iPhone 4S from the US. MY bro lives there. I saw on the apple's website that 4S 16 GB with Verizon or AT&T is for $199. That is about 10k Indian rupees.
> So, if he brings that here in India, then I will get it for only 10k right?
> Also, Is it legal?
> And also, that I phone will be restricted to Verizon or whatever. Can it be jailbraken? Will the apple app store be accessible after the jailbreak?


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^Oh Gawwwwddd!!! I'm fed up telling people that $199 is with contract!!! You have to be connected to their network for 2yrs and pay monthly bills!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2012)

ajay600 said:


> is jailbreak available for Ipod touch 5Gen
> 
> im planning to get them shortly



You mean for iOS 5? Just Google your way through.


----------



## Neo (Feb 21, 2012)

shashank_re said:


> ^^Oh Gawwwwddd!!! I'm fed up telling people that $199 is with contract!!! You have to be connected to their network for 2yrs and pay monthly bills!!



How come My friend got it for 10k ? IPhone 4 I'm taking about.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey
do any of you know what kind of service to expect at Reliance iStore, is it official, and safe to go to them for help on your device because the list of iStores Reliance iStore:– Ahmedabad | Bangalore | Chennai | Delhi | Hyderabad | Mumbai | Pune does not match the list of Apple Authorized Service Providers Apple - Apple Authorised Service Provider Locator - India
???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Please go with Apple approve list.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Im a noob in this sorry,But if i jailbreak will i loose all my paid apps?and my songs?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Im a noob in this sorry,But if i jailbreak will i loose all my paid apps?and my songs?



No you don't.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Ok..So i take my ipod go to JailbreakMe 3.0 is it safe?Because everyone say thats the easiest jailbreak no DFU mode etc


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Which OS


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ios 4


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Use redsnow and for DFU use ireb it will help you to put the device in DFU mode just follow the instruction.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Jailbreakme.com doesnt take your ipod in DFU mode it will just install cydia


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes, I know that, you can do it by jailbreakme.com


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^Is it safe?Can we manually delete cydia?instead of restoring ipod thru itunes?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^Is it safe?Can we manually delete cydia?instead of restoring ipod thru itunes?



I think you have do google to know about jailbreak, spend few days to get the basic it's easy and help you in further conversation. 

You can delete cydia by using  mobile terminal. I don't what you asking ipod restoring thing with cydia deletion.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think he meant restoring iOS from the menu in iTunes where there is update option. 


BTW the istunt 2 game by miniclip is free on iTunes.  Get it if you like snowboarding  
Thanks to freeappaday.com


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nop wont jailbreak then dont want to restore to ios 5


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^Is it safe?*Can we manually delete cydia*?instead of restoring ipod thru itunes?



y u want to delete cydia when it is needed to for hacked iOS?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I downloaded a 550 mb app on my iPod called Contract Killer. Guess what. It didn't work 

Also iOS users have gt Opera Mini 7.  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/153241-opera-mini-7-launched.html


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Please tell shoud i use jailbreakme or not?Anyone used it here?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Please tell shoud i use jailbreakme or not?Anyone used it here?



I have used snowbreez & redsnow JB


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

damn i cant use jailbreakme..is not for ios 4.2.1 please help me


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

As you are on iOS 4.2.1 which is same as mine, use something called Green p0ison. 

If you brick your iPod no member of forum including me can be held responsible.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I mean like how will it get bricked?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> I mean like how will it get bricked?



like device not getting booted etc...happens due to some error or bug


but do u have the SHSH blobs of iOS 4.2.1?without that u can't upgrade/downgrade the firmware


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What is SHSH blobs :O ?Can you provide me a link to download it?


----------



## dreatica (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> like device not getting booted etc...happens due to some error or bug
> 
> 
> but do u have the SHSH blobs of iOS 4.2.1?without that u can't upgrade/downgrade the firmware



Even if it doesn't boot, you can go into recovery and flash original iOS from iTunes. Its really hard to brick iApple devices until you hit with hammer or something


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 27, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Really I don't why people use this words "BRICK", there is no physical damage, so why. Whatever you do with iPhone (software wise) it will stuck on the only last which is itunes logo along with cable image.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ I would jailbreak...but i dont want to restore it to ios 5


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Use snowbreze


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok,suppose i want to restore it to normail ios..It will restore it to ios 5...Every1 say ios 5 sucks for ipod touch its slows down


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@serpent16

Yours is the 4th Gen. There probably wont any big/major slowdown. iOS 5 works fine even with iPhone 3gs.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Ok,suppose i want to restore it to normail ios..It will restore it to ios 5...Every1 say ios 5 sucks for ipod touch its slows down



Sorry I don't have iPod, so I can't tell you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> What is SHSH blobs :O ?Can you provide me a link to download it?



google for SHSH blobs u will get more info on that..
u can't sign iOS for older versions  thats y u need SHSH blobs


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> google for SHSH blobs u will get more info on that..
> u can't sign iOS for older versions  thats y u need SHSH blobs



Im confused


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ I'll Clear your doubt on this..

read this post#2313 (posted by me) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...e-ipod-touch-owners-discussion-thread-78.html

read our discussion on SHSH blobs there u will understand

more info 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...e-ipod-touch-owners-discussion-thread-70.html

read from post#2096 till page 71 above..

I hope it will make u crystal clear


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ok..... I never heard...of anyone doing shsh blobs before when people jailbreak.

So you mean i should SHSH my 4.2.1????????


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It is mostly returning from newer version of iOS to an older version that is downgrade


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Ok..... I never heard...of anyone doing shsh blobs before when people jailbreak.
> 
> So you mean i should SHSH my 4.2.1????????




I done lot of time still I have all my SHSH blob from 4.0 to till.


1- Save you shsh blob by using Tiny Umbrella of your current FW which installed in your device.

2- Download  the same firmware for iPod (confirm twice)which you going to JB. ex- 4.2.1 is install in your iPod and again you want JB your iPod on same firmware, but apple is not signing on for your current firmware (means Apple release new firmware) that's why you need tiny umbrella to fool itunes server to show yes Apple is still signing for this particular FW.

3- After saving you SHSH blob   and downloading the exact same firmware you need to run first tiny then click on "Run server" something like that afterwards open the itunes then click "Shift + Restore" to install the that particular firmware. Volla you succeed then JB with redsnow. 

I thing it's now simple to understand.  Please do some and read tutorial it will  help you.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^OK,i read some tuts..So its like this
1)Connect ipod.
2)Run Tiny,Save SHSH.
3)Done??
Is there any place i can get the Official SHSH blobs of 4.3.6 If yes can you please provide me the link?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Is there any place i can get the Official SHSH blobs of 4.3.6 If yes can you please provide me the link?



hahaha....I hope u read the links provided by me..there some member has posted about wiki links of SHSH blobs..

u can't find SHSH blobs for your device coz they are device specific blobs..just like unique IMEI no in mobiles


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> hahaha....I hope u read the links provided by me..there some member has posted about wiki links of SHSH blobs..
> 
> u can't find SHSH blobs for your device coz they are device specific blobs..just like unique IMEI no in mobiles



Forget it..Im not jailbreakin then  ..Ill jailbreak only if Ios 5 is good enough and wont slow down..Like i wont need SHSH


----------



## dreatica (Feb 29, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Ok,suppose i want to restore it to normail ios..It will restore it to ios 5...Every1 say ios 5 sucks for ipod touch its slows down



my niece is using iPod Touch 4g, I flashed the iOS5.0.1 and its working fine. No slowdown issues etc. 

If you want to return to old iOS like 4.3.x save shsh blobs for the same. I tested myseff by returning back to iOS 4.3.3 and than again flashed back iOS 5.0.1. No issues with shsh etc. 

There are already tons of tutorials available, search is the best option.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 29, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hmm ok


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any iPhone 4S owner here ?
I am going to buy it in the end of the march .. u hoooo !!!

what is the battery life ?
safest jailbreak is arrived ?


----------



## dreatica (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



arora.prafull said:


> Any iPhone 4S owner here ?
> I am going to buy it in the end of the march .. u hoooo !!!
> 
> what is the battery life ?
> safest jailbreak is arrived ?




1. battery life- Ok not so good..but may be my usage is more these days coz of Siri etc 

2. Yes.


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What is the safest jailbreak ?
I saw a video on youtube.
you just need to connect you r iphone 4S and run the exe file that they provide.
I dont remember the name but the icon was of green color.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



arora.prafull said:


> What is the safest jailbreak ?
> I saw a video on youtube.
> you just need to connect you r iphone 4S and run the exe file that they provide.
> I dont remember the name but the icon was of green color.



There are lots of Fake JB tools available so beware


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



arora.prafull said:


> What is the safest jailbreak ?
> I saw a video on youtube.
> you just need to connect you r iphone 4S and run the exe file that they provide.
> I dont remember the name but the icon was of green color.



I think visiting jailbreakme.com from iPhone is a pretty safe way to JB your device


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What is the latest price of iPhone 4 in local market? With 4S still touching around 43K its out of my reach


----------



## dreatica (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> I think visiting jailbreakme.com from iPhone is a pretty safe way to JB your device



It doesn't work with iPhone4S and only works with 4.3.X.

For iPhone4S this will help:

How to Jailbreak Your iPhone 4S and iPad 2 via Absinthe A5 | PCWorld


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2012)

maverick786us said:


> What is the latest price of iPhone 4 in local market? With 4S still touching around 43K its out of my reach



You can also pick a refurbished one which Apple gives same 1 year warranty at around 22k approximate. But a new one cost 30-33k atleast IMO


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 2, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

YAAA ... That was absinth ...

thanks man !

iPhone 4 in apple store is still 37k, yesterday only I asked


----------



## dreatica (Mar 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



arora.prafull said:


> YAAA ... That was absinth ...
> 
> thanks man !
> 
> iPhone 4 in apple store is still 37k, yesterday only I asked



OMG seriously? I bought 4s for 43k. You better try local dealers or sites like ebay.


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dreatica said:


> OMG seriously? I bought 4s for 43k. You better try local dealers or sites like ebay.



Ya man ! 
Prices are too high in apple store. iPhone 4S 16 Gigs is exactly 44,700 /- 
and the 4S 32 gigs is 50,900/- and 64 is 57k ..
..

I am buying 32 gigs 4S from Apple store within a week. I know the prices are high bt I'll make an unboxing video in apple store 

and I want to buy an iphone in 15 or 16 k also, as a gift.
where can I find that.
iPhone 4 can come in this price ?
refurbished or used is ok !


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you want to save a bit of cash a link to buy online 
Apple iPhone 4 16 GB (Officially Unlocked) Price India, Apple iPhone 4 16 GB (Officially Unlocked) Review & Features, Buy Apple Mobiles - Infibeam.com

A refurbished one is going to cost 22k. A new 3gs 19k


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how is refurbished different from original one? Does it lack anything compared to the original?

I will buy a 4S from US or thailand. Last month I baught iPad 2 3G for 19900 THB. Does Apple provide international warranty?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No international warranty on any version of iphone


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys suggest some good battery apps u r using?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Guys suggest some good battery apps u r using?



Check the last few pages of this thread. in pg 81 I had posted links and pics of a app that actually helped increase battery life 

Kingsoft Battery. yes its free


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^thanx downloading now..

a warning message appeared on my ipod touch 4G

*rlv.zcache.com/hot_temperature_warning_ipod_4_case_speckcase-p176242892780833399z8zd6_400.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Zangetsu

Double click the home button and see all open apps. Close them by holding them and pressing - sign. It will definitely help you 

Less RAM used= less heat= better performance


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you have JB device then install Multicleaner, close all app at one tap or shake whatever you like to use any set of command.


----------



## reddead (Mar 4, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> A refurbished one is going to cost 22k. A new 3gs 19k



Refurbished iphone from india??

i remember asking in apple store some time back about refurbished products, he said they don't sell them in india....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



reddead said:


> Refurbished iphone from india??
> 
> i remember asking in apple store some time back about refurbished products, he said they don't sell them in india....



errrr they do. I am completely sure.

Even NDTV Gadget Guru had dedicated one episode to answering various questions from audience regarding refurbished phones. It was episode where phone of year was selected.

Althogh availibility might be a problem.


----------



## reddead (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> errrr they do. I am completely sure.
> 
> Even NDTV Gadget Guru had dedicated one episode to answering various questions from audience regarding refurbished phones. It was episode where phone of year was selected.
> 
> Althogh availibility might be a problem.



i googled it and yes apple was planning to sell refurbished iPhones but Failtel sold them as corporate deals to their employees fearing competition.....
google "iPhone 4 refurbished in india",
there is article by bgr something dated 5 dec i guess....


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guyz my friend has an iphone 4s Hes saying me thats its heating up a lot?Whats the problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@serpent16  in The New iphone 4s, 3g cannot be turned off or so I heard. So if he has loads of applications running on background that might be the case. Also ask him to double click the home button and turn of background apps.


@reddead seems you are right 
thanks for the info 
I would consider this move a wrong move by Airtel. So many links online where people want to buy. Oh well.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^new iphone 3g????

Jenga is free atm


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@techfreak iphone 3g came out 3 years ago


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Anorion @serpent16

Sorry guys. I meant to say 3g on the new 4s. Sorry guys 
Got mixed up


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No problem if u can't use Siri on other iOS devices (other than 4S)

say hello to Evi..

App Store - Evi


----------



## reddead (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> No problem if u can't use Siri on other iOS devices (other than 4S)
> 
> say hello to Evi..
> 
> App Store - Evi



reviews are pretty bad


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys is there any app to free ram/clear ram(for non jb devices)??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Infinity Blade: Dungeons - YouTube


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys is there any app to free ram/clear ram(for non jb devices)??



Dont think so. Just restart the device
it will free lots of RAM


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Guys is there any app to free ram/clear ram(for non jb devices)??



I know only paid ones....


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Guys is there any app to free ram/clear ram(for non jb devices)??



Hold the sleep button till you get the "slide to power off" message. Then select cancel. This process clears ram without having to install any thing.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Hold the sleep button till you get the "slide to power off" message. Then select cancel. This process clears ram without having to install any thing.



I don't think so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> Hold the sleep button till you get the "slide to power off" message. Then select cancel. This process clears ram without having to install any thing.



from where u got this method?


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

First of all apple's memory management is super awesome so you dont actually need to use any memory optimizing/cleaning method.
Secondly, i'm jailbroken so i use the one present in SBsettings so dont know if it actually works.

I had seen an article to recalibrate the home key but the method actually flushed the  memory. Cant find the original source. See some alternate sources

iPhone and iPad How To: Flush the memory on your iOS device | AlliOSNews
This article gives a method to recalibrate home button but actually it releases some memory
How to Recalibrate Your iPhone’s Home Button to Make it More Responsive


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@thetechfreak
I own an iPhone 4S, and 3G can be switched off, just need a lil tweak


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iOS 5.1 is out anybody tried it?
unthered JB will take time


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ You installed ios 5.1??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

tejjammy said:


> Hold the sleep button till you get the "slide to power off" message. Then select cancel. This process clears ram without having to install any thing.



No it didnt. Verified with Kingsoft Battery (there is option to see RAM free)

Btw guys install these apps=
Zombie Smash
Virtual Table Tennis Online.

There are just awesome. Very addictive. Will post photos soon


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ You installed ios 5.1??


I will not until a unthered-JB comes

but got the pop-up message in iTunes


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Ok ,Would just want to know if its a worthy update


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

after reading the below article its worth the update

*www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/instant-expert-secrets-features-of-ios-5.1/


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes. Obviously a better update. More features to use with. Will probably help battery life and performance. Too bad I am stuck with 4.2.1 as Apple ditched giving updates saying its not capable hardware wise


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Ohk,Does it eat more ram than ios 4.2?



thetechfreak said:


> Yes. Obviously a better update. More features to use with. Will probably help battery life and performance. Too bad I am stuck with 4.2.1 as Apple ditched giving updates saying its not capable hardware wise



But i heard ipod 3 will be getting ios 5 ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



			
				 serpent16 said:
			
		

> But i heard ipod 3 will be getting ios
> 5 ??


 unknowingly I had bought the second generation version.
You donot have to be hyper about RAM. the memory management by Apple is very very good indeed. You wont notice any lags etc. The device may heat up but wont lag.it does help to stop background applications by double clicking the home button.. Sometimes few applications lag while being low on charge. If I had fourth generation model would have treated long long back.
Also I feel jail breaking the device actually reduces performance. I felt lag on almost all menus. So removed jail break by restoring iOS within a week of breaking it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

A noobish question 
Will i loose all my songs,apps now if i sync my ipod to my computer(Yes,i have formated the computer completely)


----------



## arora.prafull (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I bought the iPhone 4S .. just few days ago.
Please some one suggest the basic or the initial apps .. which is required all the time...


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> A noobish question
> Will i loose all my songs,apps now if i sync my ipod to my computer(Yes,i have formated the computer completely)



Unfortunately yes. But you can redownload all the apps which you had previously downloaded


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ What the f**k even songs???Apps ok,But songs it cant be


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

apps can be saved. there is a option to transfer purchases. this transfers app to new pc.

for songs try winamp.


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ What the f**k even songs???Apps ok,But songs it cant be



Yes even songs. You can resync the ipod without any problems but will lose all data


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Dude are you sure,Because Ipod can be authroized in 5 computers



thetechfreak said:


> apps can be saved. there is a option to transfer purchases. this transfers app to new pc.
> 
> for songs try winamp.



Like what do i do in winamp


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There should be option in winamp that has media devices or ipod. Then ya should get option to copy songs. Btw 5 computers is only for itunes account. Not the device.


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Dude are you sure,Because Ipod can be authroized in 5 computers


You messed up two things.
You can authorise more than 1 computers for using your itunes account, which means you can download songs, apps, ibooks, etc to more than 1 computers.
But any iDevice can be synced to only one iTunes library at a time.
look at these links *discussions.apple.com/thread/3624407?start=0&tstart=0
iTunes Store: About authorization and deauthorization

Offtopic: I don't usually post, but when i do i make sure i'm 100% sure. That's why i have such low post count. You can trust the veracity of my posts


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I wont sync it to itunes.Tell me the steps to backup the songs first.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^try this method Backing up your music files in iTunes 4

but I guess u can copy the itunes .AAC music files..


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> I wont sync it to itunes.Tell me the steps to backup the songs first.



Sorry not possible now.There are methods for which first you need to be jailbroken but even then they are quite complicated and not really worth it.



Zangetsu said:


> ^try this method Backing up your music files in iTunes 4
> 
> but I guess u can copy the itunes .AAC music files..



This wont help as this is for backing up songs in itunes not the device


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

How to copy it via winamp as techfreak said?

I just hate apple,for this reason.


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> How to copy it via winamp as techfreak said?
> 
> I just hate apple,for this reason.



I dunno. I don't use winamp.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> This wont help as this is for backing up songs in itunes not the device



the device can also be backed up as given in apple website


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Thank god so i wont loose my precious  songs


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> the device can also be backed up as given in apple website



You sure!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^iTunes: Back up your iTunes library by copying to an external hard drive


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ I dont have my library


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> ^^ I dont have my library






You still couldnt copy?


Try any of these-

iPod Rip - iPod Copy, iPod Backup, Copy iPod to PC & iTunes


Copy Music from Your iPhone or iPod to Your Computer for Free


How to transfer songs from iPod touch to computer? - ImTOO

How to transfer music from iPod to Computer




Although a few are paid


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yesterday,got my 'new iPad 3'

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0503.jpg


Brilliant screen,faster than ipad 2,But NO major difference from ipad 2!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0311.png

Better Display,More RAM,better GPU,but same CPU & almost same dimension

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0313.png     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0321.png

Share your views!



thetechfreak said:


> You still couldnt copy?
> 
> 
> Try any of these-
> ...




Thanks for your share,

I've tried many of them,you can copy all the songs.But,problem is NO playlist copying,only entire songs will get copied.It will be difficult to organize the playlists again!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

congrats dhan_shh 
how much?& from where?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Where did you get it from?
Its not released in india


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Where did you get it from?
> Its not released in india




The new iPad is available at India.
It selling at ebay India with International Apple Warranty.

Officially Unlocked by Apple - Imported from UK iPad 16 4G/WiFi Model at 46,999.00
Check out here for more info :- New Apple iPad 3rd Gen 16GB Wifi + 4G / 3G Unlocked & Sealed IPAD 3 | eBay


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Completed Infinity Blade 2 story mode...epic game 

does anybody know how to hex-cheat for money in IB II 1.0.2?
_note: pls don't give me save files to download..which I have already.I want to cheat my own save files_

Now installed 9mm in my ipod touch.Gameloft is No1 is iOS gaming


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys, I can confirm that iOS 5 runs absolutely fine with no lags anywhere in any games or menu whatsoever,

No abrupt drainage of battery too. Completely safe to update


----------



## theserpent (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I can confirm that iOS 5 runs absolutely fine with no lags anywhere in any games or menu whatsoever,
> 
> No abrupt drainage of battery too. Completely safe to update



thats nice will update when i can.In which ipod you tested it


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Completely worth upgrading. Great changes to iOS 4. Performance wise and also usability wise. You can control many other things in the settings as well.


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks to all of you!

I got it from my Chennai Mobile shop for 63K (with many exchanges of my old items),

New iPad is almost similar to iPad2,I don't find huge difference eventhough technically new ipad seems better!


----------



## tejjammy (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> thats nice will update when i can.In which ipod you tested it



I have been using it on iPod Touch 4G without any problems for last 2-3 months without any problem.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

which is the best Iphone 3g Video player?

for playing 3gp, flv, avi (smartmovie) etc videos?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Rockstar11 said:


> which is the best Iphone 3g Video player?
> 
> for playing 3gp, flv, avi (smartmovie) etc videos?



AVPlayer is the best of all


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

kind of inclined towared buyig Fruit Ninja for $0.99 from the App store.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Try This


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ayuclack Thanks for the link, but I am already aware of that site. But I am not Jailbroken.

Anyone still plays Tiny Tower? I think I have built around 42 floors. Getting very tiring , tedious and boring.
also how many have Gravity guy full? Hope to play Multiplayer soon 


also try a game called Virtual Table Tennis. Great game. Good gameplay. and the multiplayer is really fun!

add me to your game centre. my id- thetechfreak


----------



## theserpent (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What are the steps to be taken before,Upgrading.Still kinda scared to


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

With Nokia you can connect your handset using PC Suit and use it as a modem to browse internet in your desktop. Similarly I have an iPad2 3G for dad. There are some applications that can't run on Mac OS. 

Since I am using Vodafone 3G plan, so what is the procedure for applying Vodafone thetering and once i've subscribed for Vodafone thetering, how can I use my iPad 2 as a modem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> What are the steps to be taken before,Upgrading.Still kinda scared to




Connect iPod. Open iTunes. Wait for sync to complete. Click the iPod name. Then click the overall tab. Then click check for update. 
This should show the lastest iOS available. Click download. It should start. Will take time as they are huge in size. Would recommend to keep the iPod connected all the time


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I don't know if this is already posted!?

Many of us with iPad frequently encounter 'Not Charging' when we connect through USB port,

Here is a solution,which makes ipad to charge at a reasonable speed.

Asus software,once installed shown as small icon but helps in charging ipad.

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/sshot-330r.png


Link for download:   Download ASUS Ai Charger 1.00.09 Free - Quickly charge your iPad, iPhone or iPod - Softpedia

Enjoy!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I want to access my Ipod from two locations...that is one from my laptop(where all the data is in the library) and other from desktop(where library is empty). Is there a way to sync my ipod from both the locations?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Nope. But you can try if latest Winamp helps. It doesnt for me though 

iTunes wont support it no matter what.


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Nope. But you can try if latest Winamp helps. It doesnt for me though
> 
> iTunes wont support it no matter what.



Where did you read that winamp does this thing? I'm trying to find out but can't. Can you give some links? 

There are methods for jailbroken iDevices to sync the music library to multiple libraries but not worth the trouble.

You can also add networked devices to library. So try adding the secondary pc's HDD as a network device on main computer (assuming both are behind a common router) and then add this drive to the library. 
TL;DR There is a method to sync to data from 2 PCs but not very easy.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

why there is no option of merging the data X(


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@tajjamy How to manage music in iPod using Winamp? - Winamp Blog

How to synchronize music on to an iPod using Winamp


Use at own risk 

It seems after a bit more research, it is not a good way to sync. I probably wont recommend anyone anymore


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just Asking 
Which other head phones work with ipod touch.
I tried 2 nokia headphones.One the vacum one,and other simple one.
They work,But give only the songs background music :O


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@serpent16 I think it works fine. I used a earphone which I had got with Nokia N73 and it works 100% fine. Even a normal 3.5mm Sennheiser IEM works completely fine.
which phone you got 'em with? Some earphones just wont work


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

My old  R.I.P X3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Just Asking
> Which other head phones work with ipod touch.
> I tried 2 nokia headphones.One the vacum one,and other simple one.
> They work,But give only the songs background music :O



any 3.5mm earphone will work but use only best quality ones


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> any 3.5mm earphone will work but use only best quality ones



Nop,Nokia headphones work,But give only background music(lame,every thing of nokia is lame)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> AVPlayer is the best of all



thanks.. free version?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Rockstar11 said:


> thanks.. free version?



no  but worth every penny 

else VLC if u want free


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> no  but worth every penny
> 
> else VLC if u want free



It's not there anymore. It was pulled off  

Apple pulls VLC from the iTunes store -- Engadget


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iBooks rack with my latest collection of Mags.....! Look-wise iBooks is just unbeatable!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/iBooksrack1.png


But,remember 'GoodReader' with maintaining 'zoom effect' even while scrolling is one of the best pdf reader,

Not to forget the best "pdf reader pro" with some great features including 'AutoScroll' is the top pdf stuff!

Share your views!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*guys recommend me good dictionary for iOS?*


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> *guys recommend me good dictionary for iOS?*



Webster Dictonary imo is best(its offline too


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

is there a way to install games without itunes


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is there a way to install games without itunes



Direct download through Wifi or if you have a laptop you can tether Wifi using something like Connectify.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



abhidev said:


> is there a way to install games without itunes



yes use i-funbox to install ipa files


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> yes use i-funbox to install ipa files



What all advantages does it have over iTunes for installing IPA?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> yes use i-funbox to install ipa files



note that my ipod is not jail broken....will it still work?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tejjammy said:


> What all advantages does it have over iTunes for installing IPA?



u can browse to the root folders take backup of games save files etc & many more 



abhidev said:


> note that my ipod is not jail broken....will it still work?



u can use it to install free ipa apps/games but for installing cracked/hacked apps u need to JB the ipod


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iFunbox can only be used on a Jailbroken device. And I wont jail break mine for long.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Kick the boss is kind of fun


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Kick the boss is kind of fun



Also try something called Office Jerk.

Everyone also try these applications=
1. Virtual Table Tennis Onlile= Great free app. Has both offline and online mode. Maybe we can play multiplayer one day.
2. Zombiesmash= Just an awesome free zombie killing app. Very good. You have to hold them by touching them and throw them. Trust me its not as easy as it looks to be.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> yes use i-funbox to install ipa files



Your I device needs to be JB'en


----------



## arora.prafull (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

'HELPPPP!!!!!!!

By mistakenly I have deleted my cydia.

I bought an iPhone 4S on 20th march and jailbroken it some days back.
but yesterday, I saw that suddenly Siri changed her voice. I dont know why ?
I have gone through everything (btw I am still on English United states)
I have restored the settings 2 times, nothing happened .. everything was still the same.
I have than tried to 'Erase all content and settings'. But than A loading wheel has been started ..and It didn't complete even in 12 hours, A whole night. (than battery got discharged and when I restarted the phone, only 2 apps got deleted.) I did it again 2 times but same happened it is not erasing all data. ;(

I want to reset my device, I can't even do that.
I decided to delete everything manually than click on 'Erase all content and settings'.

I went to settings > Cydelete > turned off the cydia (from protection)

And then I deleted all apps and cydia manually.

Now I understood that I am totally screwed !!!!!!

I just want my device to get restored now. But not want to update it.

there is no option in iTunes to restore the device WITHOUT UPDATE.

u see how much I'm screwed right now ???

PLEASE HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe...


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

how to lock or password protect images and videos on iphone. Mine is iphone 4 5.0 OS. plz suggest few free apps only.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@arora.prafull There is a different technique for this. To restore without update first you need is the .IPA file.

Since you say you are on iOS 5 get it from here- Download iOS 5 For iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, 3GS, iPad 2, 1, iPod touch [Final Version Direct Download Links] | Redmond Pie


Then open iTunes, select the devices then click the restore button and also hold the Shift button while doing it.
You will be prompted to select a .IPA. select the file you just got. Then restore should be done

*If you are not on iOS 5 but are on iOS 5.0.1 or iOS 5.1* then select the IPA accordingly


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



arora.prafull said:


> 'HELPPPP!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let Me Get Few Thing Clear First...

If You Had Cydia and Had your ios 5.0.1 SHSH Saved There Then You Have A Chance Of Getting Restored or Else You Have To Upgrade to iOS 5.1 From Apple Which Wont Have The Untethered Jailbreak ( Which Means You Can Reboot You Device Without A Computer)
Then You have To Jailbreak Tethered And Boot Every Time using A PC or A Mac....

If You remember Some Thing Like This *www.sinfuliphone.com/filez/images/guides/shsh/cydia_shsh_on_file.png

There Was Something Like This On Your Device....

Itune Would Give Error if You Try To Use Apples Server for iOS 5.0.1

See This If You Had Your SHSH Link Here

*If You Didnt Have SHSH Then You Are Out Of Luck And Wait For ios 5.1 Proper Jailbreak and For Now Upgrade To ios 5.1 via Apple *
If your iPhone Wasn't Factory unlocked and was using Cydia To Unlock Then Also You Are Out Of Luck ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@praful: u can restore through itunes to iOS 5.1 but if u have saved previous version blobs then u can downgrade easily



chintan786 said:


> how to lock or password protect images and videos on iphone. Mine is iphone 4 5.0 OS. plz suggest few free apps only.


There r apps available such as my secret folder etc


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

could anyone please recommend a good client for IRC chatting? All capabilities need to be unlocked on free version itself.
Also how much is average battery life of your devices? How much does it reduce when using Wifi?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I use Rooms  But From Another Source ... By the way I Get 6-8 hrs On Full Usage ie playing Modern Combat online etc.....
In Standby usage ie very Less... around 2-3 days.....and wifi is always on with My Both iPhone and iPod Touch .....(iPod Gives Less Backup Than iPhone)

Which Device Are you using???


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I am using a iPod Touch 2nd generation one. I too get around 5 hours max. Although using Wifi brings the time down to 2 and a half hours. 
I would prefer a free IRC client though. And I have not Jail broken my iPod.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Which iOS Are You Using as Your iPod Have Became Old The Battery Is Affected ...

Cant Really Do any Thing for it....
You Can Try To Keep The Wifi off as much as possible 
Turn the Brightness Down to get A Little Bit More Battery Life

For IRC Client Try Google!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Using iOS 4.2.1. Although most apps are available some of latest games are not supported by it. Everything runs fine. Thanks for suggestions


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

mine iPhone easily gives me 2 Days time with regular Wifi , Edge(GPRS) Usages.......
mine iPhone is on iOS 5.0.1


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> for iPhone owners, how much do u spend per month ???



Ipad owner, 99/- for a 2GB Voda recharge. Will even disconnect that as I will get a 3G usb Router soon


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i m using kingsoft battery doc.but i don't get a full recharge cycle even though i charge it when it 20%  ?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ax3 said:


> so if i get iphone, how much will vodaphone/airtel charge me per month ??? using net surfing & calling ......



I use voda and pay 98 bucks for 2GB data on EGPRS (Not 3G, its costlier and low data limit), I have no idea as to the costs for calls/sms should be 1p/sec and 10p/sms?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> i m using kingsoft battery doc.but i don't get a full recharge cycle even though i charge it when it 20%  ?



happens to me quite regularly too. S have no idea why is happens. 1 fix possible might be chasing for below 20 percent to full for a time of 5 and half hours. Found out that only then cycle is registered. Dont charge for above 6 hours. It will then be listed under overcharge. Charge more than 5 less than 6.
Also use the latest version of this software. I found there are many good changes made to this


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

There is this awesome app called TweetBot. Just an amazing twitter client.
If you tweet regularly you must check it out. Costs USD 3 but worth every penny. I donot have it yet but used on a friends phone. Will get it once a discount arrives 

also bought paid versions of Fruit Ninja and Cut the rope. They are great


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> happens to me quite regularly too. S have no idea why is happens. 1 fix possible might be chasing for below 20 percent to full for a time of 5 and half hours. Found out that only then cycle is registered. Dont charge for above 6 hours. It will then be listed under overcharge. Charge more than 5 less than 6.
> Also use the latest version of this software. I found there are many good changes made to this



ok I will check with new version


----------



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

hey guys is it worth buying the i phone 3gs now? its only 20k , and with the new ios update it should be better right?


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^
Its a good deal..But its a 2.5 year old phone.
There are better phones at that cost.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

so you mean the android's maybe the one v or sola is BETTER ??


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ +1 TO One v


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> so you mean the android's maybe the one v or sola is BETTER ??



if you can spend more get the iPhone 4. More info on the other thread you asked


----------



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

damn . really wanted an i phone.!


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> if you can spend more get the iPhone 4. More info on the other thread you asked



Yeah check if your getting Iphone 4.AFAIK its still 35K .
But Android+custom roms=EPIC WIN!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> damn . really wanted an i phone.!



The 3gs with the new iOS 5 wont run out of steam in near future. if you can live with no OS updates most probably after next iPhone lauch get the 3gs.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i not sure what the "custom roms" are.. anyone care to explain?


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> so you mean the android's maybe the one v or sola is BETTER ??



Its like user customized android ROMS-


----------



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

alright. iam mostly going for the i phone 3gs. thanks thetechfreak for supporting me.!! and of course and others for the insightful comments

one more thing, whats this "unlocking" thing on the i phones?? should i look for that only?

because the "airtel lock" or the "vodaphone lock" costs like 30k


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> one more thing, whats this "unlocking" thing on the i phones?? should i look for that only?


 it basically means you can use any SIM with it. Some are carrier locked. Just find out from dealer if you buy iPhone 3gs that if you can use any SIM or not


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@amruth kiran: go for the 3GS should be cheaper than 20K


----------



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> @amruth kiran: go for the 3GS should be cheaper than 20K



ya mostly will. thanks!!


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If you can get it from custom shops, then iphone 4 would cost you around 15k, and iphone 4S for 25k


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



aroraanant said:


> If you can get it from custom shops, then iphone 4 would cost you around 15k, and iphone 4S for 25k





what do you mean by "custom shops" ?


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@amruth

If you are willing to spend 20k on an aged Iphone 3GS, better add some more cash and you could get good deals on Iphone 4 or even 4S that has excellent screen compared to the 3GS, I have seen lightly used handsets(Factory unlocked) going for 18-24K (Memory capacity varies) on other forums.

If you still wish to stick with a 3GS, all I can say is "LOL" in caps.


----------



## maverick786us (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



montsa007 said:


> @amruth
> 
> If you are willing to spend 20k on an aged Iphone 3GS, better add some more cash and you could get good deals on Iphone 4 or even 4S that has excellent screen compared to the 3GS, I have seen lightly used handsets(Factory unlocked) going for 18-24K (Memory capacity varies) on other forums.
> 
> If you still wish to stick with a 3GS, all I can say is "LOL" in caps.



Where?


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



maverick786us said:


> Where?



[E], TE etc.,
At first I thought its John Cena holding a Kid's Catapult. (Gulail)


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



montsa007 said:


> @amruth
> 
> If you are willing to spend 20k on an aged Iphone 3GS, better add some more cash and you could get good deals on Iphone 4 or even 4S that has excellent screen compared to the 3GS, I have seen lightly used handsets(Factory unlocked) going for 18-24K (Memory capacity varies) on other forums.
> 
> If you still wish to stick with a 3GS, all I can say is "LOL" in caps.



update on my "i phone expedition" , i am trying for higher versions, but the even the second hand ones on ebay etc didnt come for less than 28 k. ( 4 and 4s)


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ dont rely only on ebay they are overpriced except for few products


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> update on my "i phone expedition" , i am trying for higher versions, but the even the second hand ones on ebay etc didnt come for less than 28 k. ( 4 and 4s)



I remember buying a mint (barely used) Iphone 4 (16GB, Gevey Unlocked I think but Jailbroken) for 22k back in October-November 2011, used it for a week and returned it back to the shopkeeper (who was a friend of mine) coz touchscreen phones are not my kinda thing, I'm happy with my BlackBerry.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



montsa007 said:


> I remember buying a mint (barely used) Iphone 4 (16GB, Gevey Unlocked I think but Jailbroken) for 22k back in October-November 2011, used it for a week and returned it back to the shopkeeper (who was a friend of mine) coz touchscreen phones are not my kinda thing, I'm happy with my BlackBerry.



WHERE???!!!
any online sites ??


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> WHERE???!!!
> any online sites ??



I had bought it from a local shop, which is run by a friend. You can still find it at those prices on other tech forums.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

please give a link to the appropriate tech forum, which you think is good.


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Look - GOOD CONDITION IPHONE4 32GB LOCKED - CAN BE USED WITH TURBO OR GEVEY SIM!! | eBay

I won't give links as it can get me banned on this forum 
Just do a google.

And you won't find VFM Deals on Ebay to be honest, you either find it amongst friends or tech forums, Ebay is good to fool n00bs and offload your warez at good prices.

I saw a nokia n93 (Can be sourced for 2.5-3k) being sold for 7k.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

damn. thanks and sorry for your troubles!!!


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> damn. thanks and sorry for your troubles!!!



What do you mean 'Damn' LOL....


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i saw the link. not very reassuring...

"damn" cause i though ebay was good. and i think we are just chit -chatting on a "official" forum.

but we are still talking of the "apple goodies" so i guess we'r alright.


----------



## montsa007 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> i saw the link. not very reassuring...
> 
> "damn" cause i though ebay was good. and i think we are just chit -chatting on a "official" forum.
> 
> but we are still talking of the "apple goodies" so i guess we'r alright.



Ebay is good, no doubt, but Ebay India isn't so good , majority of the sellers offload warez at higher prices, even saw china phones being mistaken as genuine phones and getting bids as if it was genuine. (Sellers purposely write in very small font that its china stuff)
Imo buy an Iphone 4 rather than an ailing and close to death 3GS.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

alright, alright. thanks!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Any recommendations for a good app to stream english songs over wifi? I know saavn for hindi but want similar for english.


----------



## Anorion (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^all such services are being pulled 
used to be grooveshark, required subscription though...
shazam, lastfm and pandora dont work in the india store


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Just bought the F1 2011 game for $1. Will play soon. Installation just done. Hopefully will be good


----------



## Rohan_B (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



amruth kiran said:


> alright, alright. thanks!!



How much will you pay for a used iPhone 4 White 16GB Factory Unlocked with 6 months Apple India Warranty Left?


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Rohan_B said:


> How much will you pay for a used iPhone 4 White 16GB Factory Unlocked with 6 months Apple India Warranty Left?



How much will you take to 'not' make this thread a marketplace?


----------



## tejjammy (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*]Mobiles and Tablets Topics related to mobile phones, tablets and various operating systems. News should also be posted here. Note: This NOT the place for BUYING ADVICE queries.*


----------



## thetechfreak (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Rohan_B said:


> How much will you pay for a used iPhone 4 White 16GB Factory Unlocked with 6 months Apple India Warranty Left?



Post here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff-19.html


----------



## Rohan_B (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



montsa007 said:


> How much will you take to 'not' make this thread a marketplace?





tejjammy said:


> *]Mobiles and Tablets Topics related to mobile phones, tablets and various operating systems. News should also be posted here. Note: This NOT the place for BUYING ADVICE queries.*





thetechfreak said:


> Post here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff-19.html



Ok. Really Sorry.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Are u guys upgraded to iOS 5.1?


----------



## Anorion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^yep 5.1.1 here
but my iPod is on 4.2.1

Grooveshark works if you have the app tho it was pulled. Also, Shoutcast is pretty good, use it regularly, but its not the same as on-demand Internet radio.

There is Soundcloud as well, just discovered that it was available.


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

upgraded to 5.1.1...


----------



## nishantarya98 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i got an iPhone 4S, lovely phone, but i really didn't like it over my nokia e5, so sometimes i take me iPhone and mostly use my nokia e5, iPhone is like my backup phone


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The latest version of iBooks is just amazing. HUGE performance improvement and great graphics too 

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/iBooks211.png

Also a *mini review of F1 2011 app* coming soon followed by a mega review in a new thread


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Mine iPhone4 is upgraded to iOS 5.1.1 ..... nothing much improved rather than battery life...
And always I do JailBreak my Phone to use it to the fullest....please not for Gevey & Turbo Sims users please secure your BaseBand and then try to upgrade it.

Remember :- A4 Devices (i.e. till iPhone 4 - 04.10.1 Baseband is unlock-able by Gevey Sims.....


----------



## tarumtalreja007 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

heyy guys ..... 

m new here .....

i hv odered an ipod touch 4g on ebay @11.5k and with a coupon code i get a nokia set worth rs 1500 free .....

i want to ask u wat accesories should i order for ipod touch ??? 

wich ll i need ???  as i think i ll need a charger first ....

wich are d good ones ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tarumtalreja007 said:


> heyy guys .....
> 
> m new here .....
> 
> ...



the apple original charger costs 1.5k also buy scratch guard


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



tarumtalreja007 said:


> heyy guys .....
> 
> m new here .....
> 
> ...



Scratch Guard. Apple charger costs a lot. HCL has a charger for Apple devices which cost a third of Apple.
IEMs?


----------



## tarumtalreja007 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Scratch Guard. Apple charger costs a lot. HCL has a charger for Apple devices which cost a third of Apple.
> IEMs?



ya i m also planning to buy iem ..... 

as of now i own a Sony MDR-EX60LP

looking for the options like 

Golla G1340 Earbud w/Mic Superbee - Red | Headset | Flipkart.com

Soundmagic MP21 In Ear Earphone Voip Skype For iphone ipad tablet Mp3 ipod | eBay

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black Chrome) | Headphone | Flipkart.com


n ya hw ws my ipod deal .....do u think i cud cost a lil lower ??? 

n also as i dont hv any apple service center in my city do u think dat shud i jailbreak it ?? cos it wud void its warranty


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^

Deal is fine 

For IEM the Tekfusion Twinwoofers is of great sound quality IMO. but its better if you make a new thread in audio section


----------



## noob (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Tonight apple will unveil iOS 6  Like last year(notification system) , this year they might  lift widgets and Auto Update apps from Android  

FYI : It's at 10:30 PM today. I hope they will live stream it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> Tonight apple will unveil iOS 6 Like last year(notification system) , this year they might lift widgets and Auto Update apps from Android


 Nothing huge. The whole idea of Android was borrowed from iOS




> FYI : It's at 10:30 PM today. I hope they will live stream it.


 They should or else I think there will be 3rd party sites streaming it.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Will IOS6 be for itouch 4


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Will IOS6 be for itouch 4



Most probably. There well be many improvements etc IMO. I think you should update to it as soon as possible. The iTouch will work fine(hopefully) and you can also enjoy the new features


----------



## theserpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yeah .Please apple give siri to us XD


----------



## noob (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Nothing huge. The whole idea of Android was borrowed from iOS
> 
> 
> .



lolwut ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Will IOS6 be for itouch 4



yes it will support Ipod Touch 4G


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Android Ice Cream Sandwich gets twice as fast thanks to Linaro, the future looks even brighter - GSMArena Blog



> The indie developers created an optimized, faster and streamlined Android 4.0.4 build called Linaro, which performs up to 100 percent faster than the AOSP (stock) version. How they did it is hardly too interesting to anyone but programmers, but everyone will probably want to see final result of it all, measured via synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## noob (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



clmlbx said:


> Android Ice Cream Sandwich gets twice as fast thanks to Linaro, the future looks even brighter - GSMArena Blog



I think you posted this in wrong thread and being an Android user, i dont think its gonna be 100% in real..may be 20-30%


----------



## techkens (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Iphone 4s is the latest and best mobile with ios operating system and having thousands of applications to download with free cost.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



techkens said:


> Iphone 4s is the latest and best mobile with ios operating system and having thousands of applications to download with free cost.


whats the logic behind this?
Actually the "Latest" iOS is also available in the iPhone 3gs and iPhone 4. All apps released for iOS 6 will work on them too


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



serpent16 said:


> Yeah .Please apple give siri to us XD



Yes, it will be available for itouch 4g.
But No siri,
siri will be available for ipad2 (sure) and I think Iphone 4 (not sure)too.
Given on apples site.
go there.
there are now review too for it.



thetechfreak said:


> whats the logic behind this?
> Actually the "Latest" iOS is also available in the iPhone 3gs and iPhone 4. All apps released for iOS 6 will work on them too



Read him again brother, he meant *IPHONE 4S IS THE LATEST AND THE BEST MOBILE PHONE* .


Though, its the latest only within apple n best too within apple.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I wanna sell my iPhone 4S (32GB) which I bought on march 20th 2012 from Apple Store,  Bangalore.


*1. *I've jailbroken it. If I restore it through iTunes, will it's warranty come back ?
*2. *Also I want to sell it in good price, What amount do you think it will go in ?
_(so when I'll sell it to a person, what should I say ? Is it still in warranty or not ?) _

Can anybody suggest ?

* AND iPhone 4 WON'T SUPPORT SIRI on iOS 6 !!!!!!!!*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> 1. I've jailbroken it. If I restore it through iTunes, will it's warranty come back ?


 Assuming you dont tell this to Apple yes it will stay.



> (so when I'll sell it to a person, what should I say ? Is it still in warranty or not ?)


 You may say its in warranty. Don't think he will discover it or anything. 


> 2. Also I want to sell it in good price, What amount do you think it will go in ?


 Reduce the price atleast around 10 to 15% of original price 


also guys who are worried about which feature will work or not see this-

*cdn.macrumors.com/article-new/2012/06/ios6-feature-chart.png


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Friends,

I have Iphone 4 having ios 5.0.1. Yesterday I have Done JB using redsnow win .9 12b2. now it is saying it is tethered JB. How to do untethered JB. 

Plz help. if possible post a link or tube video.

Regards,


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Assuming you dont tell this to Apple yes it will stay.
> 
> You may say its in warranty. Don't think he will discover it or anything.
> Reduce the price atleast around 10 to 15% of original price
> ...



seriously, what is the point in bragging that even 3GS & iPhone 4 will get iOS 6 when the update is NOT with all features.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

When iPhone 4 first came up it was all about for its Retina Display and of course its premium design.
Even with such superior hardware Apple couldn't do it justice by not providing crucial feature like Siri last year and now no Turn-by-turn navigation.
Rather than providing support to 3GS they should have concentrated on iPhone 4 IMO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have Iphone 4 having ios 5.0.1. Yesterday I have Done JB using redsnow win .9 12b2. now it is saying it is tethered JB. How to do untethered JB.
> 
> ...


this - 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]qdF58anFtiQ[/YOUTUBE]





			
				 noob said:
			
		

> seriously, what is the point in bragging that even 3GS & iPhone 4 will get iOS 6 when the update is NOT with all features.


 Thing is Apple want to keep their customers happy and also the 3 year support cycle of the products. This is pretty much the last iOS update 3gs is getting. Although the main features may have been excluded there are quite a many apps that work only on the newest iOS (or newer devices) and this increases the lifeline of the iPhone 3gs.



			
				 Terabyte said:
			
		

> When iPhone 4 first came up it was all about for its Retina Display and of course its premium design.
> Even with such superior hardware Apple couldn't do it justice by not providing crucial feature like Siri last year and now no Turn-by-turn navigation.
> Rather than providing support to 3GS they should have concentrated on iPhone 4 IMO.


 Agreed. Apple want to force people to get the latest iPhone for them to get Siri, not very good IMO


----------



## zackbyte (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey have anybody found out wat is the secret of Ipod

coz its audio system is the best in the world

watever quality song u paste into it

it plays fantastically

maybe someone knows its secret??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

zackbyte said:


> Hey have anybody found out wat is the secret of Ipod
> 
> coz its audio system is the best in the world
> 
> ...



Well there are few Cowon players available with better audio quality. 
Give this a read- Why all iPod not equal and Wolfson DAC


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. But then i don't understand the use of it. if you dont get new features , the update wont make you happy as  a user.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Which headphone will work with ipod touch( I want that one which has a vacum attached to it) under 400  ?Flipkart link? 
Pref brands:Skullcandy etc


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks thetechfreak, the video is mute and i didn't understand anything. also I tried to install corona 5.0.1 untether and it says sorry ur device is not supported.

plz help


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> thanks thetechfreak, the video is mute and i didn't understand anything. also I tried to install corona 5.0.1 untether and it says sorry ur device is not supported.
> 
> plz help



Strange. Tried this - Dev-Team Blog - Untethered holidays


or even try jailbreakme.com


----------



## tejjammy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have Iphone 4 having ios 5.0.1. Yesterday I have Done JB using redsnow win .9 12b2. now it is saying it is tethered JB. How to do untethered JB.
> 
> ...



I suggest You to download the IPSW for 5.1.1 and upgrade your device and then jailbreak it using Absinthe Jailbreak.
Follow the procedure from HERE.

Also jailbreakme.com is not a very good method for jailbreak


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



noob said:


> I think you posted this in wrong thread and being an Android user, i dont think its gonna be 100% in real..may be 20-30%



yes I did, It really took me a while to search where did I Posted..lol  I was suppose to post it in official android discussion..


----------



## martin.stallone (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@thetechfreak

_Also I want to sell it in good price, What amount do you think it will go in ?
YOUR ANSWER: 
Reduce the price atleast around 10 to 15% of original price _

DUDE... Where will I sell it ??? Everyone I ask they say 30 or 35 .. not more than that ..

PLEASE PLEASE Suggest me .. I want to sell my iPhone 4S asap.
And you know I have call apple support, they've taken my serial number and confirmed me that my iPhone will be in warranty for future 9 more months. 


@ EVERYONE.

I have iPhone 4S, 32 GB , Black color model, bought from apple store bangalore at MRP of 51,900/-, 3 months back.

Please suggest me where to sell it?
No one is agreeing in more than 35,000/-
not even single scratch is there on it's screen and back side!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 19, 2012)

I doubt if you can get more than that. If anyone is willing to pay 35k. Sell it to him ASAP. If you wait longer you won't get that too I'm afraid.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> I have iPhone 4S, 32 GB , Black color model, bought from apple store bangalore at MRP of 51,900/-, 3 months back.
> 
> Please suggest me where to sell it?
> No one is agreeing in more than 35,000/-
> not even single scratch is there on it's screen and back side!


You won't get more than that I think.
And the resale value will decrease as soon as the next gen iphone is released.
So you decide you wanna keep it or sell, if you wanna sell it then its the right time.


----------



## magnet (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

A chap on other site is trying to sell 64 giga(not available in india officially and cost 60k in grey i guess here) for 40k and still i guess he is not getting buyer.

Reason:: One can easily get 32giga for 42-44k brand new in trip from hk,singapore and even US.Hence resale is 35k not bad.

If you wait long might be next month new iphone releases  and getting 32k for that also might be tough.

Try for 38k and seal it at any price above 35k or if 35k is last hope sell it if you really want to sell.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think one can get it much cheaper if bought from outside India.
As a friend of mine bought 5-6 iphone 4S 16GB FU for 33k each from dubai


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

in eBay iPhone 4S 16GB with India Warranty is selling at 39K so bro sell it if you want to cause prices will not increase at any cost


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Okay i am going to update to ios 5.
How to backup my apps and songs? when i press back up(right click on ipod name)It doesnt backup songs and apps


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^the apps backup is automatically created in MyDocuments/Music folder
if u downloaded the apps from itunes.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Yup downladed from itunes.But i wont loose anything right? As the update will format my ipod and not my *ITUNES FOLDER*.So it will automatically *Sync back* ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

yes dont worry lol. you are scared too much. Apple takes care of everything.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks 

Will do it tomorrow the size is 800 mb 

installing ios5 

Great  i lost all my songs and apps all i wanted 

how to get my *PAID* Apps back


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

To get paid apps back first would say to get latest iTunes 

Then login to your old apple ID.then navigate to the page of the apps and you should get a download button rather than a buy one


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Naa... i had my old mobile apps folder luckly


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@theserpent: all paid/free apps games are automatically saved in your My Documents  folder...no need to download again until a new version pops-up


----------



## martin.stallone (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I sold my 4S(32Gigs) in 38,500
on eBay ..    

before selling I've backed up my device.
where pc stores back-up ?
I want to copy the pictures taken from my phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> I sold my 4S(32Gigs) in 38,500
> on eBay ..
> 
> before selling I've backed up my device.
> ...



See  this 
Didn't you put them in icloud?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ icloud is free?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^yeah entry point is free, you can pay for some additional services, some of it is restricted by location

donno how to pull the photos from the backup without using an actual device, wud have been easier if the photos were copied to the comp before the sale... 
gonna go see if this is possible


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

After long time I see the thread new iGeeks great carry one.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

@serpent
yup it is. 5 gb storage = free
but for photo backup i recommend you people dropbox



martin.stallone said:


> Thanks



no prob buddy


----------



## coolest111 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i can use FaceTime on my mac n iPod but unable to activate on iPhone....it is continuously showing 'waiting for activation....'

my carrier is Airtel....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Try activating through Wifi or another carrier.


----------



## coolest111 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

tried none seems to work...


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi all,Nightmare is right,many new friends in this thread! Gr8!

Anyone tried 'Retina' MacBook?

Any 'new' rumor regarding iP5

1.4" inch screen,
2.Exynos quad-core proxy
3.?12MP cam

any new idea?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*Want Windows 8 UI on your iOS device? There’s an app for that!*

One of the best things you can do to your iOS device is to Jailbreak it. The variety of apps, which would normally not be allowed on the App Store, is truly incredible and allows a whole lot of features to be introduced just as easily as downloading an app from the store. Here’s one of them: Windows 8 UI skin.

The skin runs on-top of dreamboard and is surprisingly robust. It replicates Windows 8′s Metro UI quite well with the smooth flowing titles, icons and menus. It even has a ‘desktop’ shortcut which allows you to switch between the normal iOS UI and the skin.

Check out the video below for a demonstration. It costs $1.50

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_nId7Y9S1w[/YOUTUBE]
Get Windows 8 Metro On Your iPhone / iPod Touch - YouTube


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dhan_shh said:


> Hi all,Nightmare is right,many new friends in this thread! Gr8!
> 
> Anyone tried 'Retina' MacBook?
> 
> ...



I heard the same rumour's, but I'm sure about 4 inch screen. Hey are you any social networking site because I send you request on facebook siz month ago may be.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Eagerly waiting for the next gen iPhone and rumored MacBook Pro 13-inch with Retina Display.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey how do you upload a photo then embed in forum?
No JBing


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ax3 iPhone doesnt have external memory. As long as you have space you can install any number of apps you want
@Anorion didnt get you?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^k imagur or something like that host photo online then get embed code for forums


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@Anorion at IMGUR beside the photo there is a link with BB code or forum code with IMG code. Or if you want to get from other sites right click the photo and click copy link location. To embed here click the icon in quick reply button which has mountain and copy paste direct link of the photo.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I think that iPhone 5 will be having the same price as the 4S, and 4S's price will decrease.
Same happened for iPad.
what do you think?
iPhone 5 would be cost around 50,000/-


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Query:

Sorry for possibly a lame question, but I need urgent information so don't have much time to browse and search for this-

A tool to backup/copy files from iTouch to my computer. Since its just for once I don't want to spend money. So is there a free tool, without any restriction?

ps: I found few but they are all trials with limited files transfer.

Thanks in advance.

Enjoy~!


----------



## stack kart (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iphone always my first choice waiting for iphone 5 .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> Query:
> 
> Sorry for possibly a lame question, but I need urgent information so don't have much time to browse and search for this-
> 
> ...



I think iTunes itself does a good job backing up files on your PC


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

installed Dead Trigger on iOS
what an awesome graphics & sound effect (feeling like PC)
Madfinger games is excellent


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can anyone guide me how to unlock an iphone 4s locked to sprint 12.0?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



bharat_14101991 said:


> can anyone guide me how to unlock an iphone 4s locked to sprint 12.0?



Unlocking is not that easy. Long process

But I can certainly *Google that for you *


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Agent Dash - if you like temple run, you will really like this one, smoother animation, lot's of stylish/funny fx


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Unlocking is not that easy. Long process
> 
> But I can certainly *Google that for you *



i googled already but not satisfied with the answers. i want someone who own an iphone and have done the unlock himself.


----------



## bollywoodflow88 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I highly suggest you play Mega Run it is very addicting.


----------



## kamleshchimba (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



bharat_14101991 said:


> i googled already but not satisfied with the answers. i want someone who own an iphone and have done the unlock himself.



Hey Bharat..
I own an iphone 4S and unlocked my iphone using the app from ultrasnow.eu and its working really great for me. I personally feel you'd go for the iphone unlocking app from ultrasnow.eu as well 'coz they provide guarantee too..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

anybody completed Dead Trigger?
my gameplay time is 9.5hrs but still the game is not completed.
how many levels/missions are there?
also does anybody has save game hack to unlock gold & money?


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi All,

Today I have downloaded ios 5.1.1 update through itunes. I had selected "Download only". After that I have to go out so I log off my computer. Now when I select "update" in iTunes. I download ios again. Is there anyway I can install update I downloaded


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

click on update holding 'shift' and browse to the file location...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I have downloaded ios 5.1.1 update through itunes. I had selected "Download only". After that I have to go out so I log off my computer. Now when I select "update" in iTunes. I download ios again. Is there anyway I can install update I downloaded



Un-hide all folder. Then in itunes click Restore + Shift and browse this location 

C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPhone Software Updates


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

@ Bharat and Nightmare .. thanks a ton for your help


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I dont know if this is the right place to post -

I want to buy an Ipod touch 64 gb.Is it advisable to buy one right now or wait for the new Ipod touch 5 if there is one coming ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait for the iPod 5 gen it will be available around February 2013


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> Wait for the iPod 5 gen it will be available around February 2013



Is it going to get launched in Sept 12 along with Iphone ?
I will get abroad if yes.
Cant wait !!


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

No chance for the ipod to launch with iphone on 12 it may launch with or after the ipad mini


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

get it, everyone advised people to wait for an ipod release with the iphone 4S, didnt happen 
maybe this is the last ipod there is gonna be


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2012)

Anorion said:


> get it, everyone advised people to wait for an ipod release with the iphone 4S, didnt happen
> maybe this is the last ipod there is gonna be



Doubtfull. IMO therw will be more iPod Touch releases.
But yeah people seem to have lost their beleif on PMPs


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I dont know this is Original or Not! but this video became a Hoax and and give will give you some idea about new iphone 5 

Many say this is fake(and some say real) but the truth is  still unknownor


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Friends,

I have Iphone 4 ios 5.0. It is tethered JB using and now when I tried to upgrade to ios 5.1 it is showing a message something related to firmwire and due to tht I am not able to upgrade to 5.1 plz help. Whether I should go for restore feature or something else can be done.

The problem with having tethered JB is I can't restart it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

It will better if you upgrade to 5.1.1 then use untethered JB. Even you can untethered JB your current firmware, just download Rocky Racoon from cydia.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

guys did u tried IAP (for free In App Purchase)

I got the deb file for it but it was not properly installed in cydia (shows in read highlight color)

there is also IAP Free available.will that work?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

new pods


*i.imgur.com/P7rh3.png

*i.imgur.com/QgubS.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

*images.apple.com/ipod-touch/images/overview_hero.png

*images.apple.com/ipod-touch/design/images/fluidgallery/gallery_hero_2256.jpg

*images.apple.com/ipod-touch/design/images/fluidgallery/gallery_loop_2256.jpg

New Nano

*images.apple.com/ipod-nano/images/overview_hero.jpg

iPhone 5

*images.apple.com/iphone/features/images/earpods_image.jpg

*images.apple.com/iphone/features/images/maps_image.jpg


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

New Nano looks like nokia lumia


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Lumia design is of two older gen Nano placed vertically..

How the New iPod Nano Copied the Nokia Lumia (Or How the Lumia Copied the iPod Nano)

*img.gawkerassets.com/img/17yxnt000v3kdjpg/xlarge.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Awesome.....& sleek


----------



## chinmaya (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Planning for a smart device is 17k range, very impressed with the specs of ipod touch 5. How is the gaming performance, Speed etc when compared to android phones in that range? i currently own a nokia 5230 so absolutely no idea about processor speeds and ram required for smooth gaming.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^keep aside a budget of Rs 200-1500 every month for games and IAP goodies and you will love gaming on it


----------



## chinmaya (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Anorion said:


> ^keep aside a budget of Rs 200-1500 every month for games and IAP goodies and you will love gaming on it



how is the gaming experience when compared to iphone 5 and other androids?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Recently completed Silent Ops on iOS...superb game from gameloft & awsome CGI cutscenes which made this game to around 1GB after installation


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

When will the untethered JB for iOS 6 available?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Lumia design is of two older gen Nano placed vertically..
> 
> How the New iPod Nano Copied the Nokia Lumia (Or How the Lumia Copied the iPod Nano)
> 
> *img.gawkerassets.com/img/17yxnt000v3kdjpg/xlarge.jpg


Great now apple wil get an idea to sue nokia too


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2012)

The new iPod Touch looks sweet 
 *images.apple.com/ipod-touch/images/overview_hero.png


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Get New iPhone 5 For Just RS 105,990.00(not a typo )

*i.imgur.com/psViX.jpg

Link


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Soon going too buy after selling my Droid 3 & iPhone 4 but not at this price.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys is there and iPad thread as well here in TDF?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Holy mother of phone 1 lakh


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys is there and iPad thread as well here in TDF?



u can post ipad queries here also.
and mods should add a ipad prefix/suffix to the thread name


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Does this thread have any posts already on iPad queries etc?
Can anyone suggest good apps for my new iPad3 and also must have accessories. Which brand is good for case and scratch guard.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Does this thread have any posts already on iPad queries etc?
> Can anyone suggest good apps for my new iPad3 and also must have accessories. Which brand is good for case and scratch guard.



Firstly congrats on your purchase  and welcome to this group.
Check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/153547-must-have-favourite-iphone-apps-games.html

and if you have specific queries post them here and we will answer


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> Firstly congrats on your purchase  and welcome to this group.
> Check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/153547-must-have-favourite-iphone-apps-games.html
> 
> and if you have specific queries post them here and we will answer


Thanks for your reply. I was checking on a good case and scratchguard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> I was checking on a good case and scratchguard.



get Capdase or Belkin

check this Buy iPads & Tablets Accessories Online India | EzoneOnline


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

use em naked, without case or scratch-guard
if you must get a case, use the Rokbed 
Rokbed™ v3 iPhone 4/4s iPhone 4 Case, Rokform iPhone 4 cover, integrated lock mechanism, mountable iphone case, anti slip grip, detachable lanyard and magnet insert, magnetic iphone 4 case, clear iphone case


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys how can I play HD Videos on my ipad3? I need some software to convert my existing HD stuff?


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Try Allok Converter Search It On Google!!
And If You are Jailbroken then try Honey Pad Pro ipad For Dreamboard from Cydia >..< Just Love it on My iPad 3

*amcf.ipadworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/HoneyPad-Pro_iPadWorld_02.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys how can I play HD Videos on my ipad3? I need some software to convert my existing HD stuff?



u can use AVPlayer to play any video format including HD


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> Try Allok Converter Search It On Google!!
> And If You are Jailbroken then try Honey Pad Pro ipad For Dreamboard from Cydia >..< Just Love it on My iPad 3


Pardon my ignorance but what is jail broken and what's the app you mentioned?



Zangetsu said:


> u can use AVPlayer to play any video format including HD



Are you sure AVPlayer would get me rid of converting the videos? Also how do I transfer the videos to my iPad using itunes?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Do google for Jailbreak. Avplayer is the best player I ever used.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is jail broken and what's the app you mentioned?


its hacking the device a.k.a rooting to get complete access to install apps/games etc



ajayritik said:


> Are you sure AVPlayer would get me rid of converting the videos? Also how do I transfer the videos to my iPad using itunes?


Yup..its the best player for iOS.
just install & u will see the icon on itunes where u can drag & drop files to ipad (when u do syncing)


----------



## dalbir (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i have an i phone but there is some problem is going on in this as there is no software update option in the settings>general.
what can i do now?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



dalbir said:


> i have an i phone but there is some problem is going on in this as there is no software update option in the settings>general.
> what can i do now?


connect phone to pc. Open iTunes. Then click check for update.


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hello Friends,

I have recently updated to ios 6. Now Google maps are not there and one from apple is not good for my tier III city. Is there any good app for Maps. If possible then free app.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> While we're improving Maps, you can try alternatives by downloading map apps from the App Store like Bing, MapQuest and Waze, or use Google or Nokia maps by going to their websites and creating an icon on your home screen to their web app.


that's from Tim Cook's letter on the maps issue
Apple CEO apologizes for iMaps iFail


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> u can use AVPlayer to play any video format including HD





Zangetsu said:


> its hacking the device a.k.a rooting to get complete access to install apps/games etc
> 
> 
> Yup..its the best player for iOS.
> just install & u will see the icon on itunes where u can drag & drop files to ipad (when u do syncing)



After I install this it will be easier to move the videos.
Can I have the link for this player?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> After I install this it will be easier to move the videos.
> Can I have the link for this player?



Yes after installation it will be a child's play to copy/paste videos in AVPlayer.

just go to itunes & search AVPlayer
and buy it if u can...


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have recently updated to ios 6. Now Google maps are not there and one from apple is not good for my tier III city. Is there any good app for Maps. If possible then free app.
> 
> ...




bump...please help


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have recently updated to ios 6. Now Google maps are not there and one from apple is not good for my tier III city. Is there any good app for Maps. If possible then free app.
> 
> ...



Try using web version of google maps. Just do a search of “google maps“ from Safari and you will get it


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Yes after installation it will be a child's play to copy/paste videos in AVPlayer.
> 
> just go to itunes & search AVPlayer
> and buy it if u can...


I wasn't able to find this. Is this a trial version?


----------



## kunalht (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If I jailbreak iphone and then download any game not from app store but from any other site or torrent will I get updates on that game??( I mean if the newer version of game will come will I able to update that game for free???)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



kunalht said:


> If I jailbreak iphone and then download any game not from app store but from any other site or torrent will I get updates on that game??( I mean if the newer version of game will come will I able to update that game for free???)



No. u can't get free update support if u use pirated/hacked apps/games



ajayritik said:


> I wasn't able to find this. Is this a trial version?



Yes its a trial version.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys unable to download AVPlayer. It's not available in app store. Any suggestion?


----------



## k_v (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Okay, I'm a complete novice regarding IPhone Jailbreaking. I have a Jailbroken 3GS on 4.2.1 , Modem Firmware - 06.15.00. I want to upgrade to 5.1.1 with an Untethered Jailbreak. I've read the Tutorial on IJailbreak, but i'm not convinced by it. Where do i download the 5.1.1 iOS from? And how do i install it on my phone? If someone can provide or atleast link me to a step-by-step tutorial, i'll greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys unable to download AVPlayer. It's not available in app store. Any suggestion?



then u will have to get it from external sources 



k_v said:


> Okay, I'm a complete novice regarding IPhone Jailbreaking. I have a Jailbroken 3GS on 4.2.1 , Modem Firmware - 06.15.00. I want to upgrade to 5.1.1 with an Untethered Jailbreak. I've read the Tutorial on IJailbreak, but i'm not convinced by it. *Where do i download the 5.1.1 iOS from? And how do i install it on my phone? If someone can provide or atleast link me to a step-by-step tutorial, i'll greatly appreciate it.* Thanks


just go to redmondpie.com and you will get all u want


----------



## k_v (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> then u will have to get it from external sources
> 
> 
> just go to redmondpie.com and you will get all u want



Right. I'll do the following :

1. Download the IPSW file from ITunes or the net and use it to upgrade iOS.
2. Jailbreak using the usual jailbreaking steps with Redsn0w.

My query is, will i need to unlock it so i can use it here? I've read some people saying they do not get service after the jailbreak.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> then u will have to get it from external sources



Will appreciate if you can PM me the details. Yesterday I went to a url *apps and tried to download from there and it gave an error that Safari can't download this. 
Also is it possible to install any other browser apart from Safari on my iPad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



k_v said:


> Right. I'll do the following :
> 
> *1. Download the IPSW file from ITunes or the net and use it to upgrade iOS.*


u can directly download from a download manager as they(redmondpie) give direct url of the IPSW files...



k_v said:


> My query is, will i need to unlock it so i can use it here? I've read some people saying they do not get service after the jailbreak.


u will find answer for this there only...



ajayritik said:


> Will appreciate if you can PM me the details. Yesterday I went to a url *apps and tried to download from there and it gave an error that Safari can't download this.
> Also is it possible to install any other browser apart from Safari on my iPad.



your PM inbox is full..free some space first


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



k_v said:


> Okay, I'm a complete novice regarding IPhone Jailbreaking. I have a Jailbroken 3GS on 4.2.1 , Modem Firmware - 06.15.00. I want to upgrade to 5.1.1 with an Untethered Jailbreak. I've read the Tutorial on IJailbreak, but i'm not convinced by it. Where do i download the 5.1.1 iOS from? And how do i install it on my phone? If someone can provide or atleast link me to a step-by-step tutorial, i'll greatly appreciate it. Thanks





k_v said:


> Right. I'll do the following :
> 
> 1. Download the IPSW file from ITunes or the net and use it to upgrade iOS.
> 2. Jailbreak using the usual jailbreaking steps with Redsn0w.
> ...



Just tell me first then I will answer your other question. This 3GS is your recent purchase or you using from long time (I think you purchase recently)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Not didn't find a dedicated Ipad thread, so here goes: 

1)Which app do you guys use to send and receive smses via your iPad ?
2)Do you make calls using skype or any other means ?


----------



## k_v (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Just tell me first then I will answer your other question. This 3GS is your recent purchase or you using from long time (I think you purchase recently)


It was a gift. My brother got it from the US about a month ago.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

First thing you have iPad baseband which used for unlocking and this baseband cause GPS issue and other. But now you can upgrade your BB by using tiny umbrella  which save yout blob file.


----------



## k_v (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> First thing you have iPad baseband which used for unlocking and this baseband cause GPS issue and other. But now you can upgrade your BB by using tiny umbrella  which save yout blob file.



I have no idea what you just wrote. Could you break it down and explain it in simple language?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



k_v said:


> I have no idea what you just wrote. Could you break it down and explain it in simple language?



The Baseband which you mention above is a iPad BB which means this device was upgrade to newer BB and lost the unlocking (Your phone is not a factory unlock, So we aware every time when you upgarde), So that time there was only one option left to upgrade with iPad BB to get the network back on your phone. But recently Redsn0w allow you to downgrade the BB   05.13.04. After downgrading the BB you need Tinyumbrella (software which preserve your BB from upgrading). By using tiny save your blob and upgrade your phone to 5.1.1. Find some video about tinyumbrella in youtube.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Zangetsu said:


> your PM inbox is full..free some space first


Done boss can you PM me?


----------



## dhan_shh (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hi Friends,happy to join with new iphone 5(got it from Singapore friend),

Slim & cute with decent 4" screen,

No problem for nano sim,cutters are available in Chennai (Thanks to my friend from Adyar shop),just inserted and got it activated,absolutely no need to make it thin using sand paper and all!

Everything is same as iphone 4S except the screen size!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1029.jpg       *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1019.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1033.jpg


Cam is OK,but still iphone 4S images look more crisp?!

Looks faster,I need to test with some games

Hope many of our friends join with iP5!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Wow Dhan again great purchase upload  more pic in your FB. By the way congrats. Feed your experience here, will looking to buy.


----------



## k_v (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



NIGHTMARE said:


> The Baseband which you mention above is a iPad BB which means this device was upgrade to newer BB and lost the unlocking (Your phone is not a factory unlock, So we aware every time when you upgarde), So that time there was only one option left to upgrade with iPad BB to get the network back on your phone. But recently Redsn0w allow you to downgrade the BB   05.13.04. After downgrading the BB you need Tinyumbrella (software which preserve your BB from upgrading). By using tiny save your blob and upgrade your phone to 5.1.1. Find some video about tinyumbrella in youtube.



Mate, I've found a tutorial that would help me, i guess. Link - Update jailbreak iPhone to iOS 5.1.1 preserve unlock baseband redsn0w

Could you tell me if it's the right one i should follow?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



k_v said:


> Mate, I've found a tutorial that would help me, i guess. Link - Update jailbreak iPhone to iOS 5.1.1 preserve unlock baseband redsn0w
> 
> Could you tell me if it's the right one i should follow?




Yup that's correct.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I have 3 albums in my ipod
one is that one storing clicked pics from the ipod camera
and other 2 random ones HoW Do i delete those albums?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys I had bought a new screen protector for my iPad3 which while applying on the iPad had created bubbles and while trying to remove those bubbles I got some scratches which I presume is on the scratch guard rather than iPad itself. Can someone suggest a good VFM Screen guard. Neither too expenisive nor too cheap. I found some costing Rs 200 to Rs 2k on ebay.
Will appreciate responses from you all.

Cans some mod please update the title of the thread to ipad.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^ Go to some shop ask them for ipad screen guard and let them do it for you


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

omg dont use those things on an iPad please


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Guys I had bought a new screen protector for my iPad3 which while applying on the iPad had created bubbles and while trying to remove those bubbles I got some scratches which I presume is on the scratch guard rather than iPad itself. Can someone suggest a good VFM Screen guard. Neither too expenisive nor too cheap. I found some costing Rs 200 to Rs 2k on ebay.
> Will appreciate responses from you all.
> 
> Cans some mod please update the title of the thread to ipad.


Capdase is most popular one...also u can try molite

while applying screen guard..bubble formation is normal which u can remove by using an Eraser on the bubbles...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys 
I was thinking of getting the ASUS TF700
But read many many many issues-Though its quad core, its buggy, has dead pixels,games look blurry
But in ipad's you cant do many things that androids can do..
Suppose i get a ipad does it support OTG,PDF'S(books,comics)

But android for its legit free apps

Okay my main purpose is:Reading(BOOKS,comics PDF, browsing,movies,gaming)


----------



## Sumer808 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

My cousin stays in USA n he's coming India this December I asked him to bring an itouch for me 
Any suggestions how to avoid custom duty


----------



## theserpent (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ no customs  my aunt bought one for me to once


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Anyone? please who has a ipad tell me about the video formats,ratio is 4:3 or 16 ?


----------



## SunE (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

What video formats? If you're talking about viewing videos then it'll be the format the video is in. Suppose it's a HD video(16:9) then black bars(letterbox format) will be on the screen. If you're talking about the video recorded by the iPad then it's 720p and 1080p (16:9).


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



SunE said:


> What video formats? If you're talking about viewing videos then it'll be the format the video is in.* Suppose it's a HD video(16:9) then black bars(letterbox format) will be on the screen.* If you're talking about the video recorded by the iPad then it's 720p and 1080p (16:9).


What to do about the Black bars for HD Video? Can't we get rid of this?


----------



## SunE (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

The image will get stretched then.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I heard ios 6 has no black bars?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I heard ios 6 has no black bars?



Where?anyways upgrade ylur iPod Touch. It doesnt lag. I have used the new OS on the Touch and felt no lag


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

^^ Killing my ipod touch, which is already dead due to ios 5 ? :O
will it give me siri?


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Urgent Help Required:

My iTouch (First Gen), is not starting up. The apple logo appears and disappears leaving the screen back to shut down position. Trying updating the software (restarting with both buttons pressed) didn't help either. I won't detect in iTunes. Any idea or experience.

Regards.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Apple iPhone 5 prices start at Rs 45,500 in India - to be distributed through Redington and Ingram Micro



> NEW DELHI: Apple iPhone 5, which will be launched in India on November 2, will be priced at Rs 45,500 for the entry-level 16GB model. The 32 and 64GB models will be sold at 52,500 and 59,500 respectively.
> 
> The prices have been shared by Redington, one of the two distribution partners of Apple in India, in the country and are in line with the unconfirmed price range that TOI had earlier reported.
> 
> ...


Almighty Apple has done a favour to indians by selling the phones directly instead of tying us to the mobile operators. A nice gift for iphone fans in India, next would be reducing prices by some 10%.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



speedyguy said:


> Urgent Help Required:
> 
> My iTouch (First Gen), is not starting up. The apple logo appears and disappears leaving the screen back to shut down position. Trying updating the software (restarting with both buttons pressed) didn't help either. I won't detect in iTunes. Any idea or experience.
> 
> Regards.


My friend had  a smillar problem, he connected to itunes and it worked


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Killing my ipod touch, which is already dead due to ios 5 ? :O
> will it give me siri?



Strange. I have used the 4th gen iPod touch(the one you have) with iOS 5 and also the 5th gen iPod Touch with iOS 6 and frankly speaking didnt feel any lag.
Dont you kill your apps after it starts up? Double click hime button and.... I guess you know


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Many people have told their ipod has become slow with ios 5


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

why do manufacturers like Apple sell their products with different storage (16/32/64 GB) have so much price different? why is 64GB iPhone is 15K costlier than 16GB?, price different of 30%.  We could get a new smartphone for 15K, Is the memory for internal storage so much better than external SD Card? performance wise to justify that price ? somebody like Apple which sources components at an extremely large scale should have no problem to buy memory at extremely low prices. After all, even the external SD Card prices in India itself are so much more lower.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Many people have told their ipod has become slow with ios 5



Not really. Its not that. I have used ios 5 on your gen of iPod. You can always revert back with blobs but sure that wont be necessary.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajaymailed said:


> why do manufacturers like Apple sell their products with different storage (16/32/64 GB) have so much price different? why is 64GB iPhone is 15K costlier than 16GB?, price different of 30%.  We could get a new smartphone for 15K, Is the memory for internal storage so much better than external SD Card? performance wise to justify that price ? somebody like Apple which sources components at an extremely large scale should have no problem to buy memory at extremely low prices. After all, even the external SD Card prices in India itself are so much more lower.



Adding a memory card slot will result in increase in thickness of the cellphone + they wont be able to make profit , now apple is making butloads of money


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am looking for a used ipod touch (budget is tight). Found a few deals @ ebay and other sites

2yrs old 32gb ipod touch 3g @6k

1+yrs old 64g  ipod touch 3g @6.8k

1.8yrs old 8gb ipod touch 4G @ 7.5k  with sennheiser cx180 earphones.

Which one should i  buy?

My requiremets and usage : ~300MB songs. No videos/ebooks/photos (my phone is enuf for that i think) A few games like real racing, modern combat etc.

Ps: i've previously owned a jailbroken 2g 8gb model. And the one i am going to buy should also support jailbreak


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Dude the iPod Touch 4G 8Gb is only 9900 and you can also get additional 20 % off then Why get old for 7.5 k Link


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> Dude the iPod Touch 4G 8Gb is only 9900 and you can also get additional 20 % off then Why get old for 7.5 k Link



he's offering sennheiser CX180 too which costs 1.7k @ flipkart. does it worth 7.5k for ipod touch 4G + sennheiser CX180??

i'm currently low on budget so can't even afford new @10k unless i get 20% discout code.


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



happy17292 said:


> he's offering sennheiser CX180 too which costs 1.7k @ flipkart. does it worth 7.5k for ipod touch 4G + sennheiser CX180??
> 
> i'm currently low on budget so can't even afford new @10k unless i get 20% discount code.



Honestly Speaking Then Try The Grey Market I got the touch 4g 64 Gb on about the time of India Released at then it was 26 k for Apple Price and I got that for 20k To Take a look There !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2012)

happy17292 said:


> he's offering sennheiser CX180 too which costs 1.7k @ flipkart. does it worth 7.5k for ipod touch 4G + sennheiser CX180??
> 
> i'm currently low on budget so can't even afford new @10k unless i get 20% discout code.



That Sennheiser IEM is not so costly. It is easily available on the street for 1.3k(I bought at that price last November so it should be lesser now)
Anyways the combined deal ypu are getting is good


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Honestly Speaking Then Try The Grey Market I got the touch 4g 64 Gb on about the time of India Released at then it was 26 k for Apple Price and I got that for 20k To Take a look There !!




Sellers from local grey market are selling 8gb 4g itouch @15k  O_O



thetechfreak said:


> That Sennheiser IEM is not so costly. It is easily available on the street for 1.3k(I bought at that price last November so it should be lesser now)
> Anyways the combined deal ypu are getting is good




the guy selling 4g + cx180 backed out


6.8k for 64gb 3rd gen ipod is it a good deal?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Please help me with unlocking a iPhone 4s here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/165537-how-unlock-iphone-4s-running-ios-5-a.html


----------



## Ayuclack (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



happy17292 said:


> Sellers from local grey market are selling 8gb 4g itouch @15k  O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not A Chance For That 3 Gen as It won't Be Supporting many New Games And iOS 6 and Has a crappy Display....
What is your purpose to buy iPod Anyway

I Just Confirmed Here the 8Gb iPod Touch is 7.5 K Here in Grey Market !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't get any iPod touch lesser than the last gen. Will be waste of money. Getting the current gen is most recommended. No iOS update will be very frustrating later on.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> Not A Chance For That 3 Gen as It won't Be Supporting many New Games And iOS 6 and Has a crappy Display....
> What is your purpose to buy iPod Anyway
> 
> I Just Confirmed Here the 8Gb iPod Touch is 7.5 K Here in Grey Market !!



 For music and games (modern combat, gta 3 etc)
I've decided to buy a new 4th gen now 

Btw where its selling @7.5k  is it used or new one?  :O   its selling @14k in grey market at my place




thetechfreak said:


> Don't get any iPod touch lesser than the last gen. Will be waste of money. Getting the current gen is most recommended. No iOS update will be very frustrating later on.



Ok i will buy 4th gen ipod


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



Ayuclack said:


> Not A Chance For That 3 Gen as It won't Be Supporting many New Games And iOS 6 and Has a crappy Display....
> What is your purpose to buy iPod Anyway
> 
> I Just Confirmed Here the 8Gb iPod Touch is 7.5 K Here in Grey Market !!



there is a 1.5yr old 32GB ipod touch 4G selling at 9k on ebay is it a good deal or should i buy new 8GB from infibeam at 10,000 ??


btw will i get valid 1 yr apple india warranty if i buy from infibeam or that seller outletmall ?? flipkart shows its currently the only authorized online seller of Apple iPods in India




> All Apple Products sold by Flipkart are genuine and approved by Apple India. They qualify for the Apple warranty in India and abroad. Flipkart is currently the only authorized online seller in India of Apple iPods.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> btw will i get valid 1 yr apple india warranty if i buy from infibeam or that seller outletmall ?? flipkart shows its currently the only authorized online seller of Apple iPods in India


 Not really. You will get warranty from others too. Haven't seen anyone have problems claiming warranty buying from others.


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

ordered a new one from infibeam. thanks to @Ayuclack for the link . couldn't find any 10 or 20% off codes though


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

I planning to get ipod touch 5th gen soon from abroad . . so will the warranty get void here in india ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



gunnerwholelife said:


> I planning to get ipod touch 5th gen soon from abroad . . so will the warranty get void here in india ?



AFAIK iPod Touch has international warranty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys..any news on untethered JB for iOS 6 ?


----------



## sid25290 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Hey guys
I would really like some help here
I was using my iphone 4s for face time
I was in wifi range(van't make call through cellular network anyways)
And strangely i got billed
I mean u was using wifi then how can i be charged from my balance
I am using vodafone
Iphone 4s- 5.1
Jailbroken
What can be the cause of this problem
And another issue i am facing is
Both my facetime and imessage are stuck on verifying
I have been charged 3 times already for trying to activate
7 rs each time 
How can i make them work


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

If I get a iphone 4s(will have to unlock carrier) from UK, will Siri work here ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 7, 2012)

sid25290 said:


> Hey guys
> I would really like some help here
> I was using my iphone 4s for face time
> I was in wifi range(van't make call through cellular network anyways)
> ...


Updating to iOS 6 might fix the problem. Are you sure that hotspot had proper connectivity and was known source? Some people just run their routers without internet ( telling from personal experience)


fz8975 said:


> If I get a iphone 4s(will have to unlock carrier) from UK, will Siri work here ?


It should work. But heard its not very accurate with Indian accent.


----------



## sid25290 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Yes of-course
I was using the wifi at my home :-/
How can i be charged for a service that is free?
I can still use facetime with my ipad but i would really like to know why did this happen?
I tried calling between my ipad and iphone and that was perfectly normal
No balance deducted at all


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2012)

Update to iOS 6. I am pretty sure it should fix the problem(although I never heard anyone face a problem like you)

And in other news.....
 iPad Mini with Retina may be in Development


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

iPhone 5 already sold out in India. Checked several iStore's and Imagine Stores all of them are offering pre-orders and no ready stock. Well, I want to buy it ASAP any way by which I can get it cheap?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

you know what, its already twice the number of pixels for half the size, would rather have the display as it is and no retina if it means a lighter device and a longer battery life
man those retina screens burn out your eyes


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Great news for iOS 6 users 
Google putting “finishing touches” on its own iOS maps app | Ars Technica


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

can any1 suggest me a good screen protector for ipod touch 4G ?? budget 300


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Guys need to check on two things.
1. Whenever I connect the iPad to my PC via iTunes I get a message asking me to update to latest software of iTunes. Should I update?
2. I remember when I had iPod some years ago whenever I connect my iPod to the PC it will automatically update all the new videos that have been recently added in iTunes Library. Not sure which settings I need to tweak so that whenever I connect my iPad all the new songs that have been added to the library can be automatically copied to ipad rather than I having to do it manually now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



> 1. Whenever I connect the iPad to my PC via iTunes I get a message asking me to update to latest software of iTunes. Should I update?


 Yup.



> 2. I remember when I had iPod some years ago whenever I connect my iPod to the PC it will automatically update all the new videos that have been recently added in iTunes Library. Not sure which settings I need to tweak so that whenever I connect my iPad all the new songs that have been added to the library can be automatically copied to ipad rather than I having to do it manually now.



This screenshot I just took should help. Just keep the "automatically synced" button ticked  

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Capture-3.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Thanks @ thetechfreak


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ajayritik said:


> Thanks @ thetechfreak


No problem. Happy to help


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

suggestions for the cheapest ipad cover?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> suggestions for the cheapest ipad cover?



iPad cover Flipkart

iPad cover for the original iPad since you didn't say which one you have specifically


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Upgraded to iTunes 11...totally new revamped interface
but I'll miss the carouse album art feature


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

Can anyone tell me a good deal to buy iphone 5 which is being offered at any website, please PM me.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*

i need a case for my ipod :  should i buy a silicon/rubber based case or a hard plastic one??

i had used hard plastic one in my old 2G ipod touch for 3+yrs


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official iPhone/iPod Touch owners thread*



thetechfreak said:


> iPad cover Flipkart
> 
> iPad cover for the original iPad since you didn't say which one you have specifically



its an iPad 2. And your link does not work. Btw I was thinking about a sleeve. What do you'll say? And should I get a screen protector?

Official iOS devices thread - changed the title to this. The iPad also needs to be invited.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2012)

@pad
no dont get a screen protector 
get the apple  smart cover 

for pod, well... slimness and less weight is one of the main features of the device, adding any cover adds to the weight and reduces the slimness... so keep it naked
if you absolutely need one go for textured silicone/rubber


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2012)

Guys I'm in dilemma whehther I should go for a Screen guard for my new iPad3. Some suggest it's not required whereas some have it. Is there a possibility of getting scratches if I don't have a screen guard.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes there is a possibly. My iPod touch has a couple of bad scratches , probably because it was same pouch as pens.

Anyways its always recommended to have a guard at least when the product is shining newm


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 12, 2012)

Getting bored with newer devices,I thought of buying iPhone 3GS,still I love its 'curvaceous' sexy body.....Got one from my friend,So far,so good....Unlocked it and Updated with latest FW,

I'm planning to JB and enjoy the full potential...!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1133640x480.jpg       *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1137480x640.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1141640x480.jpg       *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_05492640x400.jpg

Old is Gold!


----------



## club_pranay (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi! I would like to know about the user experience of iPhone users in india. I am sending an iPhone and an iPad for my dad.
I am asking you guys what my dad has been asking me. He has iPhone 4s 6.0.1 IMEI Unlocked and an iPad 4th Gen with LTE also on 6.0.1.

1. 3G connectivity. what needs to be done to get 3G on the phone and iPad. Is there any custom APN's required or special data plans that need to be purchased?
2. iMessage and Facetime. how is the experience? i heard some people had problems getting it activated.
3. Apple Store: For now, I created his Apple ID and associated it with my credit card. Can he make purchases with his indian Credit Card?
4. Apple Service: I dont care about the iPhone. It is already out of warranty. But the iPad is only a week old. Apple has assured me that their products have international warranty. Has anyone ever tried it? 
5. Navigation: Unfortunately, both devices have the new apple Maps. All beauty and no Brains. How is this map performing in India?

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

club_pranay said:


> Hi! I would like to know about the user experience of iPhone users in india. I am sending an iPhone and an iPad for my dad.
> I am asking you guys what my dad has been asking me. He has iPhone 4s 6.0.1 IMEI Unlocked and an iPad 4th Gen with LTE also on 6.0.1.
> 
> 1. 3G connectivity. what needs to be done to get 3G on the phone and iPad. Is there any custom APN's required or special data plans that need to be purchased?- No it doesn't have to be AFAIK.
> ...


Answered everything


----------



## club_pranay (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks @thetechfreak
I just installed the new google maps application for ios. It works great.  it's way more smoother than the native google maps on my iPhone which still runs 5.1.1.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

WhatsApp is currently FREE!!1! *itunes.apple.com/in/app/whatsapp-messenger/id310633997?mt=8





club_pranay said:


> Thanks @thetechfreak
> I just installed the new google maps application for ios. It works great.  it's way more smoother than the native google maps on my iPhone which still runs 5.1.1.


no problem


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Dec 25, 2012)

I need a good screenguard for my 4S... Tried Amzer and some other local stuff and all of a sudden bubbles are popping up now.
It has a matte finish and is spoiling the look and feel of my phone.
Please suggest some good brands (If you've tried them allready)


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 27, 2012)

akshaykapoor_3 said:


> I need a good screenguard for my 4S... Tried Amzer and some other local stuff and all of a sudden bubbles are popping up now.
> It has a matte finish and is spoiling the look and feel of my phone.
> Please suggest some good brands (If you've tried them allready)



Try the Zagg InvisibleShield. It is pretty costly, but there's nothing like it. It's the best available. And the best part is that they ship to India! Also, do read the description of the different protections before selecting.

Using it for my iPhone 5. It reached me in 7-8 days after I made the payment. Pretty decent.

Apple iPhone 4/4S Screen Protector


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 29, 2012)

Got my iPad mini today,as usual there is severe demand for 64GB wifi+cellular white.Thanks to my friend,got it for 41900 with bill,


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1175.jpg     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1193.jpg      *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_1197.jpg


Mini is not so small,slighlty smaller than classic iPad...,feathery feel and touch only 312gms (lighter than most of 7" tabs),


Missing of Retina is obvious,sluggish compared to ipad3........,easy to carry is the greatest advantage!


Smart cover makes mini more ugly?!   Now,ipad everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Enjoy!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats buddy ^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2013)

For beginners
iOS for beginners: Setting up your iPhone - GSMArena.com


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 9, 2013)

My friend bought a iPhone 3gs recently, it was running iOS 4.x(jailbreaked), He updated to 6.0.1 using iTunes, but now he is not able to activate his phone (nor throught iTunes of WiFi)

Any suggestions ?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm planning to sell off my iTouch 1st Gen 8GB (in excellent condition/updated). What price should I be expecting?

Enjoy~!


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 9, 2013)

speedyguy said:


> I'm planning to sell off my iTouch 1st Gen 8GB (in excellent condition/updated). What price should I be expecting?
> 
> Enjoy~!



Rs.3,000-4,000.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh! too bad. I thought I could try for 5000. Never mind.

Enjoy~!


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey,
  I am planning to buy an ipod touch 5th gen from a friend who purchased it from US.So since all touch products have 1 year international warranty,how do I avail the warranty in India ? Do I ask the seller to give me purchase bill receipt or the serial number on the ipod will suffice ?

Please reply soon !


----------



## vidhuz (Jan 12, 2013)

I have an pristine condition White iPhone 4S 32GB, Factory Unlocked (Purchased from Airtel in July 2012, with bill), Jailbroken on iOS 5.1.1
How much price I should be expecting?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2013)

^^Atleast 32k


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 15, 2013)

vidhuz said:


> I have an pristine condition White iPhone 4S 32GB, Factory Unlocked (Purchased from Airtel in July 2012, with bill), Jailbroken on iOS 5.1.1
> How much price I should be expecting?



I wouldn't settle for anything less than 40k if it truly is pristine... considering that it's unlocked, you might be able to get even more... Check this out for comparison: 
Apple iPhone 4S 32GB Price in India on Jan 14, 2013 | iPhone 4S 32GB Review & Specfications | PriceDekho India

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jan 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  for 32K Any One Can Get Galaxy S3 Then Why go with iphone 4S Old !!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys the ipad3 which I had bought couple of months ago has a bad screen guard with lot of bubbles on it. Should I go for a new screen guard or leave it without a screen guard. Have been getting different opinions to either leave it as it is or to have a screen guard. It's just that sometimes my daughter may handle it roughly that makes me think I should go for Screen guard.


----------



## SunE (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm thinking of buying the iPad 4 real soon. This will be my first iDevice. Will be getting the 16GB WiFi only model. Any suggestions regarding the matter? Also please can any one give a good reason of which color to go for. I personally like both


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an iPhone 4S 32GB. I've only ever used about 10GBs on my 32 and I'm curious what the average user uses on their device. How much have you guys used?


----------



## SunE (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys please reply to my above post. It's kinda urgent. Thanks


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 17, 2013)

My only suggestion is to consider wifi only versus wifi+network... As for color, I like white myself.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 18, 2013)

SunE said:


> Hey everyone! I'm thinking of buying the iPad 4 real soon. This will be my first iDevice. Will be getting the 16GB WiFi only model. Any suggestions regarding the matter? Also please can any one give a good reason of which color to go for. I personally like both



For the iPad I'd get a black colour. The iPhone looks better in white.



Ayuclack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  for 32K Any One Can Get Galaxy S3 Then Why go with iphone 4S Old !!!



Because the S3 is not an iPhone.



Barpanda said:


> I have an iPhone 4S 32GB. I've only ever used about 10GBs on my 32 and I'm curious what the average user uses on their device. How much have you guys used?



I have an iPhone 5, 64GB. It has around 20GB free of the 57GB, post formatting and OS.


----------



## noob (Jan 27, 2013)

Got my ipad today.  retina wala...my first Apple device..

Recommend me few free games.


----------



## SunE (Jan 27, 2013)

noob said:


> Got my ipad today.  retina wala...my first Apple device..
> 
> Recommend me few free games.



Congrats bhai. Even I got one a few days back. For games try Subway Surfers, Jetpack Joyride, Temple Run 1&2, CSR Racing, Angry Birds Rio, etc. Just go through the Top List section of the Appstore and install what you like from the free section.

Also, google 25pp and Kuaiyong


----------



## noob (Jan 27, 2013)

WTF...can't install Whatsapp on ipad ?


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 28, 2013)

noob said:


> WTF...can't install Whatsapp on ipad ?



WhatsApp officially discontinued development for iPad and iPod Touch before over a year. You can jailbreak and install WhatsPad and then get it. Although, the experience isn't the same.


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2013)

noob said:


> WTF...can't install Whatsapp on ipad ?



Same prob here. i am unable to install it on my ipod ;-(


----------



## noob (Jan 28, 2013)

So my final conclusion is that iPad sucks. Having used Android all these years, I wanted to taste iOS. In comparision with Android , iOS needs huge improvement.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2013)

Yaay...atlast iOS 6 untethered JB is ready finally.
just waiting for iOS 6.1 release 
Kudos to devTeam


----------



## noob (Jan 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Yaay...atlast iOS 6 untethered JB is ready finally.
> just waiting for iOS 6.1 release
> Kudos to devTeam




Any advantage of JB ? I mean, we buy Apple devices so as not to get in to geeky stuff..right ?


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2013)

noob said:


> Any advantage of JB ? I mean, we buy Apple devices so as not to get in to geeky stuff..right ?



JB helps you to get admin access for ur device. But I know just this example. Jail breaking apple TV help you to airplay non apple devices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2013)

noob said:


> Any advantage of JB ? I mean, we buy Apple devices so as not to get in to geeky stuff..right ?



you are a noob to JailBreaking 

read here iOS jailbreaking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


can't even imagine how much eagerly iOS users are waiting for a JB (untethered)


----------



## noob (Jan 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> you are a noob to JailBreaking
> 
> read here iOS jailbreaking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...







> lol..i cant understand this...iOS users want to JB device ASAP and when Android users tell them to root , they think it is not proper solution to given problem..funny.
> 
> *EDIT*: Sorry for the confusion. What i wanted to say is, iOS users want their iDevices to be JB to get some features. However, When we ask any user to root his/her Android phone to , people generally do no accept this a solution.



BTW, I have iPad with retina display 16 gb wifi...iPad 4 i guess ...which guide do you guys follow to JB iDevice?
Any idea when iOS 6.x update is getting out ?


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 28, 2013)

noob said:


> .iOS users want to JB device ASAP and when Android users tell them to root , they think it is not proper solution to given problem..funny.


 
Couldnt understand a word u said there :S  rooting iphone?


----------



## noob (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion. What i wanted to say is,  iOS users want their iDevices to be JB to get some features. However, When we ask any user to root his/her Android phone to , people generally do no accept this a solution.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2013)

Interesting..... Next gen iPad may have a mini-like design


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 30, 2013)

noob said:


> So my final conclusion is that iPad sucks. Having used Android all these years, I wanted to taste iOS. In comparision with Android , iOS needs huge improvement.



1. No one asked for your conclusion.

2. Android has been popular for 2 years now (I'm still trying to make sense of your 'all these years' statement), and even during that, the major upgrades that changed the game for Android were ICS and Jelly Bean, both of which are comparatively recent.

3. Just because you can't install a damned app called 'WhatsApp' on your iPad, because the developer has stopped support for the same, you can't say the OS sucks.

4. Unless you explain how you came to the conclusion of how iOS doesn't compare to Android, your post is just baseless and nonsensical.

5. iOS was always a much better, more user-friendly and easier OS to use than Android. And that stays, even today.



noob said:


> Sorry for the confusion. What i wanted to say is,  iOS users want their iDevices to be JB to get some features. However, When we ask any user to root his/her Android phone to , people generally do no accept this a solution.



They are not 'features'. They are add-ons. Using iOS without a jailbreak doesn't deny you of anything that the core OS offers in terms of experience or features. With Android, people root because they want to use other versions (and in most cases, higher versions) of Android.


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2013)

I like airplay gaming the most, want try them desperately.


----------



## noob (Jan 30, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> 1. No one asked for your conclusion.


Chill dude..this forum is to express out views.



setu4993 said:


> 2. Android has been popular for 2 years now (I'm still trying to make sense of your 'all these years' statement), and even during that, the major upgrades that changed the game for Android were ICS and Jelly Bean, both of which are comparatively recent.


I have been using Android since version 2.1. 



setu4993 said:


> 3. Just because you can't install a damned app called 'WhatsApp' on your iPad, because the developer has stopped support for the same, you can't say the OS sucks.


What makes you think that this is the reason why i said iPad sucks ? 




setu4993 said:


> 5. iOS was always a much better, more user-friendly and easier OS to use than Android. And that stays, even today.


I dont have any problem if this is your opinion.



setu4993 said:


> 4. Unless you explain how you came to the conclusion of how iOS doesn't compare to Android, your post is just baseless and nonsensical.



While configuring iPad, I have to enter my password several times. Why not have a single sign-on like WP or Android ? 
Why i have to enter password even while installing free app ?
Why cant i download multiple apps at same time ?
Why UI of apps are not consistent like WP or Android ? e.g Back button in apps are located any different places. for some apps it is on top.. for other apps it is at bottom. etc 
why keyboard is always ALL CAPS ? looks like someone in Apple hates small caps 
Why any web link opens only in safari ?
why i still cant attach multiple images at one go in mail app ?

 I can go on but it will start a debate which is waste of time...Apple ain't gonna listen to us 


The only reason i said iPad sucks is because it fails to provide user friendly experience at basic level of computation. I had to spent 20 min to figure how to transfer mp3 to iPad  On Android it is deal simple..like using USB.

FYI : I am a MS developer using Android for Phone and iPad as laptop replacement. I constantly find flaws and ***** about it. Don't get me wrong, I do like my iPad but wish that few things were even more better.



amjath said:


> I like airplay gaming the most, want try them desperately.



Yeah..I am in love with it. I enjoyed it previously with my SGS. Samsung calls it as 'AllShare'.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 31, 2013)

noob said:


> Chill dude..this forum is to express out views.


You need to explain why you have such views before you misguide someone else.



noob said:


> I have been using Android since version 2.1.


That's great. Kudos to you. And how many devices that you've used (still use) have been upgraded to 4.2?



noob said:


> What makes you think that this is the reason why i said iPad sucks ?


Because that's the only thing you've mentioned in this post as a problem with iPad.



noob said:


> I dont have any problem if this is your opinion.


That's not just my opinion, but the opinion of most people in the world. Users of Android and iOS alike.



noob said:


> While configuring iPad, I have to enter my password several times. Why not have a single sign-on like WP or Android ?
> Why i have to enter password even while installing free app ?
> Why cant i download multiple apps at same time ?
> Why UI of apps are not consistent like WP or Android ? e.g Back button in apps are located any different places. for some apps it is on top.. for other apps it is at bottom. etc
> ...




I configured my iPhone 5 just over a month ago, and I have had 2 enter my password only twice. Once for the AppStore, once for the Game Center. I don't know why you'd face that issue. It's unheard of in my experience of being associated with the iOS ecosystem.
Even Google makes me log in a gazillion times for every app of theirs that I download, for iOS. If simplicity is their take, why not make sure I have to login only once?
You need an account to install a free app. About password, like I've said before, I haven't heard of it before. (Although you should try signing out of AppStore, GameCenter and iCloud from the Settings and restart your phone and sign in again. That should solve it.)
The UI of the apps are more consistent (even 3rd party apps) in iOS than any other OS. Even the icons in Android of every app are of different dimensions! What are you talking about?!
I don't know any app which has a back bottom towards the bottom. Although, as you've brought up the back button topic, let me direct you to this link: Stock Android Isn't Perfect: These Are The Things I Can't Stand About Jelly Bean. Turns out, the 'Back' button (among other things) is just more screwed up in Android.
I've *never* had an all caps keyboard. HOW did you do it??? Because AFAIK, it's not possible to have an all caps keyboard in iOS.
Apple has a browser, they promote it. They don't let the APIs of apps get into deciding what default app you should have. And as a developer, I'm sure you'll agree it's a pro and a con both. When you browse through your Windows setup, don't you get pissed when a new app you've installed, associates itself with every format that it supports, spoiling your choices? If Apple makes you use an app (an extremely good browser, which you'll agree) what's wrong in that?!
I haven't sent many attachments from the Mail app, and so I can't comment about that. I'd suggest you to try Sparrow and the upcoming Mailbox apps for the same. May be even Altomail.
Rather, Apple has the simplest possible method to copy media to your device, syncing it. It's only in countries like ours, where piracy is so rampant, that we want to 'copy' MP3 files instead of purchasing and downloading it. iTunes provides a perfect interface for the buy and download, or download already bought stuff. It really just works.
With an iPad, you never have to wonder where to go or what to do. I've faced this problem more often than not with Android. An iOS device is good to go out of the box. An Android device is not. And the simplicity of the UI UX combo of iOS is just easier to deal with and use.
Also, if you've used any Android tablet, you would know that the state of apps and the OS itself, for Android, is much worse.

I agree that iOS is not the most advanced OS in the world and JellyBean is (I stand by the fact that it has some major flaws). But, that doesn't mean the device or the OS sucks. They are simply amazing and work the way you expect them to and no less.

Congratulations over your purchase, by the way .


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2013)

@noob One thing I have to disagree with you is about the login thing. Its better to make us enter our credentials before we accidently buy a app or give phone to other(relatives etc who may try to gift themselves apps)

Also, I‘m using Android 4.2.1 and the last time I checked it too didn‘t download multiple appa(only queues them if I‘m not wrong)

I think you can attach multiple files to email using native apps of the email provider.


Also even the first time when I used an iPod(5 years back) it didn‘t take me 30 secs to know one has to use iTunes(although simple drag and drop should have been there too) because I did something smart


Spoiler



I read the manual


----------



## setu4993 (Feb 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @noob One thing I have to disagree with you is about the login thing. Its better to make us enter our credentials before we accidently buy a app or give phone to other(relatives etc who may try to gift themselves apps)
> 
> Also, I‘m using Android 4.2.1 and the last time I checked it too didn‘t download multiple appa(only queues them if I‘m not wrong)
> 
> ...



With iTunes 11, you can drag-and-drop apps onto devices from the Library. Though, with songs, syncing playlists seems to be the easiest way.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2013)

iOS 6 untethered Jailbreak is finally released...
Njoy!!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 5, 2013)

Just Updated all My iDevices to 6.1 and Untethered Jailbreaked on OSX !!!Love the New Music UI and iTunes


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2013)

damage to friend's iphone 4 after falling 7 storeys onto concrete


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/MIoNOGc.jpg

that chip in the corner is about it. everything is working. cannot believe. @raw_opinion86 if anyone wants to verify.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 8, 2013)

^Impossibru!!!
in Drop test vids!
It Shatters into pieces :shocked:


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> damage to friend's iphone 4 after falling 7 storeys onto concrete
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's what we call build quality 

For all those who want to Jailbreak their iOS 6 devices 

*tbreak.com/tech/files/ios-6-jailbreak-release.jpg

Here is the link to evasi0ns JB *www.evasi0n.com/


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> damage to friend's iphone 4 after falling 7 storeys onto concrete
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Not Possible Man My iPhone 4 Shattered When Droped From 1st Floor only... Fake... ipod touch Droped from a Kids Hand Has This Much impact.. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/v4WYAd8.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> damage to friend's iphone 4 after falling 7 storeys onto concrete
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Biased


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> damage to friend's iphone 4 after falling *7 storeys* onto concrete
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


BTW I hope 7 is typo


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2013)

nope, I also verified that it was not 5, rest is up to you
I would not believe it either


----------



## setu4993 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anorion said:


> nope, I also verified that it was not 5, rest is up to you
> I would not believe it either



It is undoubtedly difficult to believe. Seems there's only one possible explanation, (just as there is when some human survives a crazy fall) miracle .

For those who live in Mumbai, M-Indicator for iOS finally released today, after being an Android-only app for a while.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 10, 2013)

how to play flac on ipod touch ?? 

edit: nevermind. downloaded flac player

edit2 : dafuq, flac player cant run regular mp3 X-(


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2013)

*It's Playing* is the best Media Player right now and has beaten AVPlayer by a good margin

just try it..its Hardware Decoding is superb


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ it stops playing when screen is turned off   [while playing audio files]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> damage to friend's iphone 4 after falling 7 storeys onto concrete
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Impossible. My iPod Touch had a crack near the home button when it just fell from my hand on the floor. This is too much


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

happy17292 said:


> ^^ it stops playing when screen is turned off   [while playing audio files]



I dont know but I compared a 720p mkv file on AVPlayer & it's playing on my ipod 4G
AVPlayer was lagging too much with out of sync audio-video but 'It's playing' played it smoothly.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Impossible. My iPod Touch had a crack near the home button when it just fell from my hand on the floor. This is too much




Same What I Said See The Dammage On The Right Edge the Plastic Came Off Completely 


Ayuclack said:


> Not Possible Man My iPhone 4 Shattered When Droped From 1st Floor only... Fake... ipod touch Droped from a Kids Hand Has This Much impact..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

This game looks good

Ultima Forever: Quest for the Avatar Teaser Trailer - YouTube


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

i have an ipod (school days) an ipad (college days) and now i am getting an iphone (office days)


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Hello Friends,

I have Iphone 4 and yesterday accidently tea spilled all over it. I cleaned it properly and it working properly also but only problem occured is its speaker become very dim. Although taling on phone is smooth but ring tone is now very weak. Any solutions plz.

Following measures i have already taken:
1. Passed hot air around it.
2. putted in rice for like 4 -5 hrs.
3. talked to I store in GK in delhi and they told me apple don't repair.

regards,
chintan


----------



## kunalht (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

hi
if I buy iphone 4 locked from USA can i unlock it for free with jailbreak??


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



kunalht said:


> hi
> if I buy iphone 4 locked from USA can i unlock it for free with jailbreak??



u can get unlocked but u need to JB it


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



amjath said:


> u can get unlocked but u need to JB it



then can you unjailbeak it ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



fz8975 said:


> then can you unjailbeak it ?



firmware update ll unJB it
or there is a method


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

@chintan

Unfortunately no. Get it serviced at an authorised service centre. Nothing much you can do.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*

Well purchased Airblue Sharing. Everything working flawless.


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



thetechfreak said:


> @chintan
> 
> Unfortunately no. Get it serviced at an authorised service centre. Nothing much you can do.



thanks for your reply.

I talked to their Delhi store and they said no.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> I talked to their Delhi store and they said no.
> 
> ...



Contact Apple India here *www.apple.com/in/contact/

They simply can‘t say “no“


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Contact Apple India here Apple (India) - How to Contact Us
> 
> They simply can‘t say “no“



my friend had a chocolate bought from UK and iphone 4s in his pocket. The chocolate melted and some kind of oilish covered between the screen and the glass. the apple service center person said it can be repaied/replaced but have to pay since it has no warranty here. 
I think he needs to check with with some other dealer if any


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 28, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Contact Apple India here Apple (India) - How to Contact Us
> 
> They simply can‘t say “no“



Thanks ,

I just called at Apple Banglore and they gave me service center details in delhi. 

I called at INVENT TECH. and briefed him about the problem I am facing, He told me tht iphone is not repaired it is replaced only. Total damages would be Rs.12k only.

Interesting thing is apple have 9 service center in and around delhi to tell this to their cust + mer(s).

REgards,
Chintan


----------



## amjath (Mar 28, 2013)

so u ll get a new iphone 4 for 12k is that right?


----------



## chintan786 (Mar 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> so u ll get a new iphone 4 for 12k is that right?



yup...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

@chintan786 glad to hear the problem is fixed. I told you they simply can't say "no" 

12K for a new phone as a replacement for your current phone is really a win-win situation for you


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @chintan786 glad to hear the problem is fixed. I told you they simply can't say "no"
> 
> 12K for a new phone as a replacement for your current phone is really a win-win situation for you



I am not going with this offer, the phone is available in mkt for 26K, and they want me to pay 12k for a "glitch" they can correct if they want. ifixit is charging 100 USD for new speaker and Rs. 400 for iphone screw drivers kit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2013)

A new iPhone is coming people Apple to begin production of iPhone 5S this quarter, say reports


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: iPhone3G owners discussion thread*



chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have Iphone 4 and yesterday accidently tea spilled all over it. I cleaned it properly and it working properly also but only problem occured is its speaker become very dim. Although taling on phone is smooth but ring tone is now very weak. Any solutions plz.
> 
> ...



So you just want to replace your phone speaker ? I have apple service center in my city but also have another shop who do the job. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Android Lover Try This JellyLock Cydia Free 

*i.imgur.com/8YdKAvR.png

*i.imgur.com/uzXo8Ex.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2013)

^pls share full details aboout it...such as repo url


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Here The Repo Link maxkatzmann's Repository - MyRepoSpace.com


Also Look For JellyClock On ModMyI
*i.imgur.com/eN7rL1L.png

*i.imgur.com/huqMYpZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YiCKknS.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2013)

^Thanx mate


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

Great mod. Thanks for posting here


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Thanx mate






thetechfreak said:


> Great mod. Thanks for posting here



You Guys Are Welcome !!


----------



## dhan_shh (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,thanks for sharing!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/image.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys..

I just needed some help with my iphone4.
I bought it in japan & its locked to softbank network.
But, now i've been transferred to india again & apparently the local sim cards won't work with the iphone4.

Is there any way i can use my local sim to work with my iphone4 ??

Thanks for the help.

P.S. : i am a bit n00b on these things, so please try to explain in simple english.


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 25, 2013)

hi sorry for noob q? will this in ear headphones  work with iphone 4s

Apple (India) - iPod - In-Ear Headphones

thanks in advance


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes. it will work.


----------



## hars1988 (Apr 25, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Yes. it will work.



thank u ...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

anybody played Batman:Arkham City Lockdown on iOS..
playing it right now and its excellent..wonder how good it will look on iPad


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone installed Hangouts on their iOS device? How is it working? Battery hog?





Zangetsu said:


> anybody played Batman:Arkham City Lockdown on iOS..
> playing it right now and its excellent..wonder how good it will look on iPad


Wish my iPod supported it


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

^^its also available on android  so u can njoy it there


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^its also available on android  so u can njoy it there


I'm using on Android. I specifically wanted to know the viewpoint of those having it on iOS.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

New iPod Touch released:

Apple announces new $229 16GB iPod touch: 4-inch Retina display, no rear-facing camera (update) | The Verge


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> New iPod Touch released:
> 
> Apple announces new $229 16GB iPod touch: 4-inch Retina display, no rear-facing camera (update) | The Verge



overpriced


----------



## BombayBoy (May 31, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I'm using on Android. I specifically wanted to know the viewpoint of those having it on iOS.



Works good on the mini and iPad. No battery hog on either of them. I sign out after using though. The UI is almost similar.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> Works good on the mini and iPad. No battery hog on either of them. I sign out after using though. The UI is almost similar.


Thanks for the info 


amjath said:


> overpriced



A much more "Indian" pricing even abroad now


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good case/cover for my iPad mini...


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Can anyone suggest a good case/cover for my iPad mini...


I'll recommend you the iPad Smart cover.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> I'll recommend you the iPad Smart cover.



I was thinking about buying this one too...
Black Original Apple Ipad Mini Maganetic Smart Cover Case Wake And Sleep Feature | eBay

You are from Guwahati, right??? Any idea what the octroi charges are gonna be if I buy it from the eBay link... Or, any other store you know of where I can buy from, both locally (in Guwahati) or online...
P.S.: Does that product seem like the original one to you???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ Bump!!!
Anyone???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

^^
Yes I'm in Guwahati. Unfortunately I'm not sure of the Octroi charges that you might need to pay. When I purchase from Flipkart I don't pay any such charge. Can't say the same about eBay though.

You can ask in the Datamation shop, at GS Road for the cover(Google out their phone numbers if you want)
I think they should have the smart cover at their shop.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 13, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^
> Yes I'm in Guwahati. Unfortunately I'm not sure of the Octroi charges that you might need to pay. When I purchase from Flipkart I don't pay any such charge. Can't say the same about eBay though.
> 
> You can ask in the Datamation shop, at GS Road for the cover(Google out their phone numbers if you want)
> I think they should have the smart cover at their shop.



Thanks for the reply... Unfortunately they don't have it in Datamation... Anyway, will buy online!!! 
P.S.: The one in the ebay link is not the original Apple one...  No wonder it's cheap!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

^^
Yes. The original one is more costly I think. But well worth the investment IMO.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 16, 2013)

Apple gives official 'jailbreak' with iOS 7,

Similar features--------> may be more stable

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0484.png



*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0485.png


Main features 'stolen' form JB community:

1.Quick settings = SBSettings,
2.App Switcher = Dash,
3.Dynamic Wallpaper,
4.Live Clock,
5.Parallax effect = DeepEnd,
6.Panaromic WP,
7.BlackList,
8.Folders,
9.Notification Centre = FastBlurredNotificationCenter

Share some rare & awesome features of iOS 7!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2013)

eeugh
Noot a big fan of the theory that flat ui is easier to look at 
Whatsapp no match phone and messages icons anymore 
The reflection on icons was implemented randomly, now it looks even more random - byte, whatsapp and twitter have it, not the rest


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmmm.......!  Above snapshot from iOS 6 only,............but theme is iOS 7 from Winterboard

May be the 'real' iOS 7 icons may change over a period of time!


I don't know how iOS 7 is going to be....! I'm quite happy with JB iOS 6!


----------



## mastervk (Jun 25, 2013)

Bought ipad 4.. What will be a good cover for it...


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 25, 2013)

hars1988 said:


> thank u ...



always welcome


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2013)

mastervk said:


> Bought ipad 4.. What will be a good cover for it...



The Smart Cover(flip cover) should be enough. That's all I use with mine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2013)

Limbo is coming for iOS 
Limbo coming to iOS devices next week


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bought a iphone 4s please recommend some apps 


Which is the best torch(flashlight) app ?
I need to turn it on ASAP..(good shortcut)
p.s.-my phone is not jailbroken(noy yet)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought an iPad Mini, mostly to be used by my parents.



Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/IMG_20130630_092413.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2013)

^congrats techfreak...how much & specs?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2013)

^^
It's the 16GB WiFi version. Costed Rs.21990(with free insurance) and 2.5k for smart cover(which is way too high imo but still worth the investment)


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 4, 2013)

I want to buy a charger for my iphone, should I buy the orginal from istore or should I get this one ?

Capdase ATOM Universal Power Charger for iPhone & iPod ADII-A002-EU - Capdase: Flipkart.com


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> I want to buy a charger for my iphone, should I buy the orginal from istore or should I get this one ?
> 
> Capdase ATOM Universal Power Charger for iPhone & iPod ADII-A002-EU - Capdase: Flipkart.com



You can use that...


----------



## soyab0007 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Does Iphone 3GS  or 4 support file transfer over bluetooth to other phones (Android/Windows 8)?*


----------



## amjath (Jul 5, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> *Does Iphone 3GS  or 4 support file transfer over bluetooth to other phones (Android/Windows 8)?*



No tested till 4s with iOS 6.1.3 not working


----------



## Anorion (Jul 5, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> *Does Iphone 3GS  or 4 support file transfer over bluetooth to other phones (Android/Windows 8)?*



nope, and it has no file manager also


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> *Does Iphone 3GS  or 4 support file transfer over bluetooth to other phones (Android/Windows 8)?*



yes but you needed to buy an app and jailbreak device.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

soyab0007 said:


> *Does Iphone 3GS  or 4 support file transfer over bluetooth to other phones (Android/Windows 8)?*



I have JB iOS 6 and I tried bluetooth once with Nokia Symbian...although it can detect the other device & also paired successfully but file transfer was not initiated


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I have JB iOS 6 and I tried bluetooth once with Nokia Symbian...although it can detect the other device & also paired successfully but file transfer was not initiated



Mine working flawless.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Mine working flawless.



jailbreaked?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> jailbreaked?



Yes, cydia app called airblue airsharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2013)

WhatsApp becomes free in iOS. Moves to a subscription based model similar to Android.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> WhatsApp becomes free in iOS. Moves to a subscription based model similar to Android.



yes

WhatsApp Messenger on iOS becomes free, will now follow subscription model

so it will also be free for 2nd year


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2013)

Will those who already purchased get to use forever?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Will those who already purchased get to use forever?



well they said it like that...the buyers know the status better


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2013)

ok..so i just saw the news that VLC is back in itunes store & it plays most of the formats !!! ( yay )
but, i have a doubt..
I installed VLC on my ipod-touch, but how do i copy my files ( say, mkv videos/ flv videos, etc ) to my ipod from my PC ?? the sync doesn't work for these files.. :O


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> ok..so i just saw the news that VLC is back in itunes store & it plays most of the formats !!! ( yay )
> but, i have a doubt..
> I installed VLC on my ipod-touch, but how do i copy my files ( say, mkv videos/ flv videos, etc ) to my ipod from my PC ?? the sync doesn't work for these files.. :O



go to apps section in itunes there u will see VLC icon click on it & it displays the file button to be added below


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2013)

What is jail break? What are it's disadvantages?


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What is jail break? What are it's disadvantages?



Super user access like rooting in android. Warranty voids


----------



## pmkarun (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello All,
Planning to get an iPod as a gift. Please suggest is it worth to get an iPod Touch 4 now? If so, please let me know the best bet i can get. I am planning to get it online..
Please reply as early as possible becuase i am planning to get it within this week.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ Don't buy it. iOS 7 will *not* support the 4th gen iPod Touch. Go for the newest gen iPod Touch.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> Super user access like rooting in android. Warranty voids


What about the advantages? What can I do by jail breaking?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> What about the advantages? What can I do by jail breaking?



here Top 5 Reasons to Jailbreak on iOS--Should You Do It?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> Super user access like rooting in android. Warranty voids



Warranty void. . Welcome iOS thread.


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Warranty void. . Welcome iOS thread.



I thought Apple will not support jailbroken phone. Am I wrong?? I think there is a work around to unjailbreak, is that y u laugh


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> I thought Apple will not support jailbroken phone. Am I wrong?? I think there is a work around to unjailbreak, is that y u laugh



Mate no hard feelings. In both OS Android and iOS you can do whatever you want.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Mate *no hard feelings*. In both OS Android and iOS you can do whatever you want.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Seriously not at all. I agree we can do anything but reading something like this never heard it anywhere in android lol


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ Mate that's the official Apple support forum. People help must not break terms & condition of the Apple product that one agrees to when buying.

There are various 3rd party forums around that'll help you.


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2013)

^ Got it


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2013)

jailbreaks usually tend to trail apple's official updates... which means you are likely to have an outdated version of the OS. that's still ok, but at least in initial stages of the jb release, user may be burdened with tethering 

also, apart from apple's void warranty, apps (especially multiplayer games) detect and ban devices that are jailbroken/ have IAP crackers / trainers installed


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Seriously not at all. I agree we can do anything but reading something like this never heard it anywhere in android lol



Whenever you sending your phone to service center just restore it. Simple even they never bother see your device. I'm using iPhone from 2G to till, the only thing is with iPhone is Expensive otherwise device is worth buying.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2013)

*News:* The Drowning out now on iOS devices


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 3, 2013)

I phone 5c is coming mate


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> I phone 5c is coming mate



5c or 5S?


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 5c or 5S?



5C that's what they named it. C for color


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah C for color and that phone shall be cheaper as well because they are using plastic body in place of costly aluminium one. And AFAIK I phone 5C is coming along with I phone 5S. so apple is planing to Launch a budget I phone ( I phone 5C) IMO.


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 10, 2013)

guys does  apple i phone is  manufactured now in bankok for the asian market..!!

i hav seen a i phone 5 which the guy broght from bangkok @ 25k...i thought it was a chinese copy but he then opened the apple website and showed the imei code is matching with their code...i was even surprised when i saw tht it is manufactured in bangkok..not usa..!!

any idea abt it guys..!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

Arnab boss said:
			
		

> tht it is manufactured in bangkok..not usa..!!


 Apple devices were never manufactured in Thailand. They are made in Chine, every single one of them(the handheld ones atleast). Also I don't think there is an IMEI checker on the Apple official website atleast. There is a good chance the person was using a locked SIM phone(Verizon or AT&T from USA) and not a factory unlocked. Locked phones are lot cheaper than unlocked ones.

Seeing the guy claim it's made in Bangkok  I'm pretty sure it's a fake


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 17, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...storage-gold-armv8-64-bit-processor-soon.html


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Yeah C for color and that phone shall be cheaper as well because they are using plastic body in place of costly aluminium one. And AFAIK I phone 5C is coming along with I phone 5S. so apple is planing to Launch a budget I phone ( I phone 5C) IMO.


 5C n 5S ..both are coming. 5S may be called the new iPhone like in iPad. 
finger print reader is a sure thing in the 5S..


----------



## dpkml (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have a question.
I bought an unlocked imported iphone 5 for 35000 in feb.
Since it is discontinued, what would be its expected resale value after an year or so? will it take a plunge????
Should i sell it off right now to minimize any further loss?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2013)

Apple users rejoice 

Infinity Blade 3 to hit iOS devices on September 18


----------



## theserpent (Sep 11, 2013)

iPhone 5s has impressed me


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> iPhone 5s has impressed me



Their keynote always impress me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2013)

oh well Apps on iPhone 5s crash twice as much compared to the previous models ?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 12, 2013)

New models less stable than older models always


----------



## roady (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys, just wanted to know if my friend's iphone 4s with iOS 5 can be somehow updated ONLY to 6.1.2 and not beyond. Is it possible to do it? He dislikes iOS7 and wants to stick only with 6.1.2. But he hasn't updated from ioS 5 yet.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2013)

^stopped being possible a week after 7 release, so no


----------



## roady (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! If an iPhone 5 has iOS6.0 installed, will he be able to jailbreak it?! 
He has never jail broken and he feels that if he jailbreaks 6.0.. he'll be able to update it to 6.1.

Never jail broken my iPhone so never thought about it haha.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

roady said:


> Thanks! If an iPhone 5 has iOS6.0 installed, will he be able to jailbreak it?!
> He has never jail broken and he feels that if he jailbreaks 6.0.. he'll be able to update it to 6.1.
> 
> Never jail broken my iPhone so never thought about it haha.



yes Jailbreak is possible for iOS 6.1


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2013)

Have a look at this: RCom to offer new iPhones under contract, starting from Rs 2,599


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Have a look at this: RCom to offer new iPhones under contract, starting from Rs 2,599



This is awesome, have to see what is the fixed monthly fee for phone+sms+3g. Reliance is now following networks like other countries [At&t etc]


----------



## theterminator (Nov 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> This is awesome, have to see what is the fixed monthly fee for phone+sms+3g. Reliance is now following networks like other countries [At&t etc]



Reliance used to practice this marketing strategy way back in 2002-03 with their Rs. 500 white LG/Samsung phones. I think its a good thing they did this with the iPhone. Now middle class people like me can think to buy an iPhone .


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2013)

Just did a calculation 2999*24 = 71976 for 5s 16gb version wtf


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2013)

The phone itself costs 52k. So 20k odd for 2 years "unlimited" internet and calls seems a bit okay. Will make it affordable for many people.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 1, 2013)

imo, its a gr8 deal..2.6k for 24 months where you get unlimited phonecalls/sms/internet & of course iphone5c/s seems a steal for me !! wish i had 2.6k ..


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> imo, its a gr8 deal..2.6k for 24 months where you get unlimited phonecalls/sms/internet & of course iphone5c/s seems a steal for me !! wish i had 2.6k ..



Do u really think they give unlimited. Fup intended


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2013)

^beats the nexus offering at least
Plus like, content


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^beats the nexus offering at least
> Plus like, content



What offering and content u r taking about bro


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 2, 2013)

When is iPad Air coming to india and how much will it be priced? 2 days ago it was announced that it will be released in 40 different countries. Howcome india is not included in those 40 countries?


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> When is iPad Air coming to india and how much will it be priced? 2 days ago it was announced that it will be released in 40 different countries. Howcome india is not included in those 40 countries?



The number of pre order and sales numbers are very high when compared to India.

Don't know about pricing


----------



## theterminator (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't find any terms and conditions with their dual offer (5s , 5c)  . Is it real that they are offering "truly" unlimited calls to all networks local & STD? with free local/national SMS, free roaming. What I am 200% sure is that there WILL BE FUP crap with 3G Internet  . By the way, is this available in UP  ( No Reliance 3G in UP yet) ?


----------



## mastervk (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it possible to download stuff using torrent in iPAD ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2013)

^nope.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^nope.



yes that too without jailbreaking
How To Download Torrents On iPhone, iPad Without Jailbreaking [Tutorial] | Redmond Pie


----------



## raksrules (Nov 14, 2013)

amjath said:


> yes that too without jailbreaking
> How To Download Torrents On iPhone, iPad Without Jailbreaking [Tutorial] | Redmond Pie



Torrific is long dead.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 14, 2013)

mastervk said:


> Is it possible to download stuff using torrent in iPAD ?




I use my iPad to download torrents EVERYDAY. I have it jailbroken and use a jailbreak app called iTransmission to download torrents


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2013)

Needless to say Jailbreaking voids the warranty. Yeah you can restore it to stock but still. 

Also, I won't recommend anyone download torrents on a Tablet or phone as running them for the whole day really degrades the battery longevity in the long run. If that isn't an issue you can download them.


----------



## amjath (Nov 14, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Torrific is long dead.



Oops I should have checked it before posting


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 16, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Needless to say Jailbreaking voids the warranty. Yeah you can restore it to stock but still.
> 
> Also, I won't recommend anyone download torrents on a Tablet or phone as running them for the whole day really degrades the battery longevity in the long run. If that isn't an issue you can download them.



I would doubt that quote on Battery life... My iPod Touch 4g has been used and abused by me and my cousins each day for three long years and it still has decent battery life!!!  Still get around 4-6 hours screen-on time depending on what's been done!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I can't find any terms and conditions with their dual offer (5s , 5c)  . Is it real that they are offering "truly" unlimited calls to all networks local & STD? with free local/national SMS, free roaming. What I am 200% sure is that there WILL BE FUP crap with 3G Internet  . By the way, is this available in UP  ( No Reliance 3G in UP yet) ?



Data limit as reported is 5gb on 3g, then capped.

Even call has 100hrs cap.


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Data limit as reported is 5gb on 3g, then capped.
> 
> Even call has 100hrs cap.



I guessed so


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys detail about Reliance 5S/5C offers:

One major drawback:
If you purchase from Reliance your phone will be carrier locked to Reliance 3G right.

And Airtel has already began rolling out 4G.So in mid 2014 all two tier cities will have 4G.Eventually 3G rates will be slashed.

Hence if you buy iphone from reliance you would enjoy 3G only.

Comparing Data offers
Optimal 3G usage of iphone user:<4GB pm
Optimal Voice calling: ₹ 500

Now if you buy 5S for 53k and use BSNL until 4 G rolls out.Here are calculations.
5GB 3G-₹561
Talk time-₹500

Net-₹1061

(Note:BSNL data service is too imba compared to reliance and it's network is also quite better than reliance.)

Final Calculation till 4G rolls out:

Iphone 5S(₹53500)+BSNL package for 8 months(₹8400)=₹62 k

Hence you save ₹10000 which you can invest in 4G after 8 months.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 30, 2013)

^How do you know that the phone is carrier locked to reliance ? Reliance, in their FAQ have clearly mentioned that the device won't be carrier locked, and users can freely opt to use non-reliance SIM.



> BSNL data service is too imba compared to reliance and it's network is also quite better than reliance.



I wouldn't agree.

As far as data services is concerned and network quality is concerned, both are on par. But in infrastructure and coverage, BSNL is really imba against Reliance.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Data limit as reported is 5gb on 3g, then capped.
> 
> Even call has 100hrs cap.



See BSNL ₹540 5GB is great with 1p/s calling.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 1, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^How do you know that the phone is carrier locked to reliance ? Reliance, in their FAQ have clearly mentioned that the device won't be carrier locked, and users can freely opt to use non-reliance SIM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One sensible question buddy.Reliance is giving you ₹2000 bundled freebie.So no one will be foolish to leave such plan and opt for other sim in between contract.

By locked I mean is as per contract your phone can avail only 3G services for 2 YEARS(from Reliance) and not 4G.

So it's way 2 good to get i5 S for 53k and use BSNL or Vodafone carrier and then opt for best 4G carrier in near future.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2013)

No iPhone is locked to Reliance.


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> No iPhone is locked to Reliance.



If u mean iPhone is locked to reliance network, then its not
*www.rcom.co.in/iPhone/iPhone5c/faqs.html


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 17, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> No iPhone is locked to Reliance.



iPhone isn't locked.You can operate with other GSM operators.

I just meant that after few 4G rolls out on reliance too your data plan remains locked to 3G.

Hence it is not advisable to go with reliance.Get 51500 bucks iphone from flipkart instead or any other best deal.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes there is no network lock, you can use with any operator.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 17, 2013)

kunalgujarathi said:


> iPhone isn't locked.You can operate with other GSM operators.
> 
> I just meant that after few 4G rolls out on reliance too your data plan remains locked to 3G.
> 
> Hence it is not advisable to go with reliance.Get 51500 bucks iphone from flipkart instead or any other best deal.



4G won't get instantly popular.  Just like 3G, you can expect the initial plans for 4G to be insanely expensive... Might easily take a year or more to bring down the plan rates. ( by the time, your emi gets over & then you could switch over to other network for 4g )

The only problem with reliance is their 3G network coverage. Its not very vast like vodafone or airtel


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 17, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> 4G won't get instantly popular.  Just like 3G, you can expect the initial plans for 4G to be insanely expensive... Might easily take a year or more to bring down the plan rates. ( by the time, your emi gets over & then you could switch over to other network for 4g )
> 
> The only problem with reliance is their 3G network coverage. Its not very vast like vodafone or airtel



Dude Airtel 4G is currently available in my city(Pune).2 GB 4G for 450 is the rate as for 2GB Vodafone 3G.Reasonable right!

*www.airtel.in/forme/wireless-inter...gn=Airtel_4G&gclid=CLXuw-Dht7sCFUtV4god1kIAWg


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2013)

^yup that was Quote from airtel ... "4G at price of 3G"
btw I dont think we will find same thing in mumbai, delhi etc...


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone planning to jailbreak their ios 7 please hold



> As the day has gone on, there's been a lot of talk about some fishy behavior on the part of the Evasion team and their software. *At best, it's just very buggy, and at worst, it may be sending private user data to another site. At the moment, we recommend holding off on the jailbreak until we learn more. *A lot of the information currently circulating is speculation, so keep an eye on this post and this Reddit thread for more information as it develops.



The iOS 7 Jailbreak Is Here [UPDATE: Hold Off for Now]


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2013)

^^I m waiting for iOS 6.1.5 untethered JB


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 23, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^I m waiting for iOS 6.1.5 untethered JB



Let me fulfill your wish  :
iH8sn0w.com: 6.1.3 & 6.1.5 3GS/A4 untether Cydia package


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have iPhone 4S(6.1.3) and I want to jailbreak it and then again restore it to 6.1.3 not iOS 7. Is this possible ?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> I have iPhone 4S(6.1.3) and I want to jailbreak it and then again restore it to 6.1.3 not iOS 7. Is this possible ?



Not possible till now but iH8sn0w said that he'll be releasing that jailbreak on Christmas Day...


> Our next priority is getting an A5+ jailbreak for 6.1.3/6.1.4 out. As I stated on Twitter, we expect it should be out by Christmas day. So if you don't feel like upgrading to iOS 7 and prefer 6.1.3/6.1.4, sit tight for a bit.


iH8sn0w.com: 6.1.3 & 6.1.5 3GS/A4 untether Cydia package


----------



## theterminator (Jan 28, 2014)

how can i transfer pdf documents from win7 PC to my iphone 4? simple copy paste doesnt work...
apple did a deduction of rs 60 to check/verify my bank of baroda's debit card details , how do i get that money back?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2014)

theterminator said:


> how can i transfer pdf documents from win7 PC to my iphone 4? simple copy paste doesnt work...


Apple's iOS has a restricted access to file system for all Apps so unlike Android u won't see a video in all the players gallery.
and for PDF if u have Adobe Reader installed then in itunes select your device & then select adobe then in the option u get browse for files (simply select & done)


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 28, 2014)

theterminator said:


> how can i transfer pdf documents from win7 PC to my iphone 4? simple copy paste doesnt work...
> apple did a deduction of rs 60 to check/verify my bank of baroda's debit card details , how do i get that money back?



to read pdf documents, install ibooks on iphone4( *itunes.apple.com/in/app/ibooks/id364709193?mt=8 ). Then, in the itunes ( in your windows PC ), select the books option in Library tab ( the column on the left side). Now, Add the required pdf's either by drag/drop or using "Add file" option in File menu.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 28, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> to read pdf documents, install ibooks on iphone4( *itunes.apple.com/in/app/ibooks/id364709193?mt=8 ). Then, in the itunes ( in your windows PC ), select the books option in Library tab ( the column on the left side). Now, Add the required pdf's either by drag/drop or using "Add file" option in File menu.



the PC has to have itunes installed, right..
m lookin to transfer docs from my office pc, which doesnt have itunes, to my iphone..

suggest some good cover/screenguard for protection from dust/scratches for iphone 4


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 28, 2014)

theterminator said:


> the PC has to have itunes installed, right..
> m lookin to transfer docs from my office pc, which doesnt have itunes, to my iphone..
> 
> suggest some good cover/screenguard for protection from dust/scratches for iphone 4



yeah..the PC has to have the itunes installed..Copying directly to the internal storage will be of no use.
If you can't install itunes on your office PC, Anopther ( but longer ) Alternative is : 
 you can also try to do is Upload the Pdf files to Your cloud storage Account ( like dropbox) & then download the files on your iphone ( use ibooks on your iphone to read the pdf)..


I don't have much idea about cases for iphone4..i got my iphone4's case in a shop nearby.
You can try Capdase cases..They seem to be highly Reliable. 
CAPDASE


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2014)

theterminator said:


> the PC has to have itunes installed, right..
> m lookin to transfer docs from my office pc, which doesnt have itunes, to my iphone..


without some softwares u can transfer doc files
u can also try iFunBox


----------



## theterminator (Feb 1, 2014)

While playing music , only the right speaker at the bottom is working. If I cover it with my fingers then the sound is negated but nothing of this sort happens with the left speaker. Could this mean that the left speaker is not working?


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2014)

theterminator said:


> While playing music , only the right speaker at the bottom is working. If I cover it with my fingers then the sound is negated but nothing of this sort happens with the left speaker. Could this mean that the left speaker is not working?



Yes happened with my friend's 4s too. He had a chocolate and his phone, chocolate melted and oil like substance spoiled his display and speaker.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 1, 2014)

But in my case there have been no chocolates or water or whatever . Been only a week since I bought it, noticed it only now, may be it was defective right from the start. Damn u mobile store


----------



## theterminator (Feb 1, 2014)

Learned from the web that the left "speaker" is actually a microphone. Phew!!!


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Learned from the web that the left "speaker" is actually a microphone. Phew!!!



What?? How can I be so stupid, I thought iphone have stereo speakers but they dont


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2014)

^close all apps, switch off phone, start it up again, and install, does it work now? 

yep it's safe to charge batt through pc via usb

and gz


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2014)

can you view picture in full screen? use home button + power button to print screen, photo will be in album


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 17, 2014)

just updated my ios from 6.0 to 7.0.4 on weekend and jailbroke it... the battery seems to draining a bit more than on 7.0.4. Is this normal? not a major issue but it was evident and did catch my attention


----------



## theterminator (Mar 1, 2014)

Does iphone 4 support USB OTG?

The 7.0.6 update shows only 12.8 MB size on iphone 4 but in iTunes it shows 1.12 GB the reason why i purchased data plan on Vodafone ....it was a mistake


----------



## theterminator (Mar 1, 2014)

iOS 7 is damn slow on iPhone 4


----------



## theterminator (Mar 6, 2014)

Podcast app doesnt download shows upon tapping the download button ..says waiting and keeps on waiting


----------



## raksrules (Mar 6, 2014)

theterminator said:


> iOS 7 is damn slow on iPhone 4



It is, you should have read on forums like macrumor etc about experience of people running iOS 7 on iPhone 4. I have that is why deliberately not updated my wife's iPhone 4 which is on iOS 5.1.1


----------



## Anorion (Mar 6, 2014)

^yep. even im on 5.1.1. native youtube apps, native google maps app! 

in 5.x the battery keeps charging for a while even after 100%, noticed?? 



theterminator said:


> Podcast app doesnt download shows upon tapping the download button ..says waiting and keeps on waiting



os version? size of podcast?


----------



## raksrules (Mar 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^yep. even im on 5.1.1. native youtube apps, native google maps app!
> 
> in 5.x the battery keeps charging for a while even after 100%, noticed??
> 
> ...




In iOS 5.1.1, the battery yes charges when it reached 100% but it changes to a plug sign when it is fully charged.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> os version? size of podcast?



iOS 7.0.4
Podcast size approx 50 MB mp3 file


----------



## theterminator (Mar 7, 2014)

Trying to download 7.0.6 update over wi-fi , shows error .. Cannot download update.... I mean what the hell is wrong with Apple


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 7, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Trying to download 7.0.6 update over wi-fi , shows error .. Cannot download update.... I mean what the hell is wrong with Apple



Reset Network settings
Connect to wifi
Plug in for Charging
Download & install


----------



## raksrules (Mar 7, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Trying to download 7.0.6 update over wi-fi , shows error .. Cannot download update.... I mean what the hell is wrong with Apple ��������



If you intend to jailbreak your device, i suggest doing full restore to 7.0.6 using iTunes (Download will be more than 1GB). If you do this, i suggest you download the IPSW first and then while in iTunes, do a SHIFT+RESTORE and select the IPSW.
I say this because if you just do a RESTORE, iTunes will download the 1+ GB file and if for some reason the download is interrupted, it does not resume but rather restarts. Moreover i have seen that iTunes does not use entire bandwidth to download the IPSW so that slows the process even more. Rather download the IPSW using some manager like IDM (which sucks entire b/w) and get it done faster.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2014)

How do I get back my Rs. 60 deducted thrice in three occasions by Apple just after filling up my billing info? I have a Bank of Baroda Visa Debit Card.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 19, 2014)

Got my money back. Called bank of baroda's customer care (toll free: 1800223344).. was given time span of 7-45 days for the money to be credited. It was credited in approx 7 days


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 22, 2014)

Guys, any app that shows caller info of unknown numbers in India for iOS apart from TrueCaller ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 24, 2014)

ax3 said:


> ppl, my frd is using an app to find exact location of frds & he gets it ... bt doesnt want to share that app name ... any1 using that kinda app ???



Here you go

*itunes.apple.com/in/app/find-my-friends/id466122094?mt=8&ls=1


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Here you go
> 
> *itunes.apple.com/in/app/find-my-friends/id466122094?mt=8&ls=1



Changed your wagon from Sony to Apple, eh?


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 24, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Changed your wagon from Sony to Apple, eh?



Hahahaha 

Had no other option


----------



## MarvinMa (May 7, 2014)

*how to add a video from youtube*

Hello! 
Administrators, please tell me how to add a video from youtube to a post? 

Thanks!


----------



## ashs1 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: how to add a video from youtube*



MarvinMa said:


> Hello!
> Administrators, please tell me how to add a video from youtube to a post?
> 
> Thanks!



you can use the video tags to add a video..
you can also use the youtube tag  [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE.]..post only the last part*(in Bold)* of the youtube(e.g:  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=*xxxxxxxxx* )


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Had no other option



Fired from sony  ? sorry to hear that


----------



## ashs1 (May 24, 2014)

ok..Here's a couple of n00b questions from me about iOS ecosystem : 

1. While updating Asphalt 8 from a older version to the lates version through itunesPC, I noticed that the itunes downloads the whole app ( 1GB) again & replaces the existing one with the downloaded one. ( atleast i think thats how it works ).. Is there any way to just download the updates over the PC & not the whole damn app again ?? 

2. If i update the app through wifi on my iphone4, will it download the whole app again or just the updates ?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2014)

^^1. No it works this way only iOS game updates are not downloaded in patches.Likewise in Android


----------



## JJohnny (May 29, 2014)

iphone is THE perfect looking phone, literally


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^1. No it works this way only iOS game updates are not downloaded in patches.Likewise in Android



thank you for replying ! 

is it advisable to install iOS7 on iphone 4 ?? i saw some sites reporting that the UI gets sluggish.. is it true ?? any other changes ??
Some of the newer apps on itunes requires iOS7 ( king of the course, Red Bull Racers, etc )


----------



## Anorion (Jun 17, 2014)

no dont go for 7 on 4
my rule of thumb for ios updates is only till next os release version after the one that came with release of the model


----------



## srkmish (Jun 18, 2014)

Also IOS7 looks yuck. I love the skeuomorphic design of ios 6  .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

yeh me too, it adds so much weight to all the superficial stuff


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 19, 2014)

wokay !! won't go for iOS7 then. 

- - - Updated - - -

i have 1 more doubt : 

Today i decided to update the asphalt8 app to the latest version( through itunes PC). The download was at ~600 mb ( out of 829 mb ) when there was a power failure in my area. When i restarted the PC ( after power was restored ), i tried to resume the download by _Store>Check for available downloads_, but it couldn't detect any ongoing downloads. There is a folder already present in my itunes folder( itunes>itunes media>Downloads>Asphalt8_airborne.tmp ), but it is not recognizing it..
Do i have to restart the whole download again ?? :/


----------



## kunalht (Jun 19, 2014)

bought new iphone 5S.
now how to transfer contacts from nokia X2-02 to iphone 5s ?


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 21, 2014)

Does itunes refunds authorization hold money?

My debit card had worked perfectly with itunes last time i had made a purchase using it (1.5 years ago). today when i tried to buy an app from itunes. I got a message saying new computer or device detected, i need to verify my payment options. I updated my debit card details and it showed 'payment processing temporarily unavaiable, please try again later'.  I tried to update my debit card detail 8 times and everytime they deducted Rs.60 from my acc.

Now I have lost RS.480/- (Rs.60 deducted 8 times). Still itunes is showing i must verify my payment option.

Do i need to contact my bank? will i get this authorization hold money back?

Last time (1.5 year ago) when they deducted this RS.60 authorization hold, i never got refund from apple.


----------



## srkmish (Jun 21, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> wokay !! won't go for iOS7 then.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



as far as i know, apple store doesnt have resumable downloads unlike google playstore. you may need to download again


----------



## srkmish (Jul 28, 2014)

Ipad mini is available for 14,820 currently . Of course the wifi 16 gb one. Great for those who were looking to buy. Although outdated, Still far better than similar priced android tabs in this range.

Amazon.in: Buying Choices: Apple iPad Mini (WiFi, 16GB, Space Grey)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2014)

ax3 said:


> do u ppl turn off ur iphone ??? coz my frd suggested its not the right thing to shut down daily ... battery life & phone is damaged ... is it true ???



I never turn-off my phone
but if u r keeping the device idle for too long than shutdown is recommended


----------



## kunalht (Jul 29, 2014)

ax3 said:


> save all ur contacts on a txt/csv file ... save this file on icloud or pc then use import contacts option ...



Yeah did that! thanks!

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> Ipad mini is available for 14,820 currently . Of course the wifi 16 gb one. Great for those who were looking to buy. Although outdated, Still far better than similar priced android tabs in this range.
> 
> Amazon.in: Buying Choices: Apple iPad Mini (WiFi, 16GB, Space Grey)


yeah bought one iPad mini before some days! Its great and better than android tabs!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2014)

[MENTION=186]ax3[/MENTION] Whatever your friend said about damaging battery life etc for switching off isn't true.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

Anybody facing problems with "Slide to Answer" function of answering a voice call? I have noticed sometimes that I am not able to answer calls because the Slide to Answer would become sticky & not work. Noticed such issues in Apple forums but couldn't find any solution. Although the frequency has reduced but still it persists rarely.

Running iOS 7.1.2 on iPhone 4


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

yep happens at times on my iPhone 3GS running 5.something
but it is pretty rare

I just clean the screen, wipe my hands, and close all apps

also, does anyone know how an iPhone starts dying? im waiting for my 2009 model to go kaput, but it's still working. Battery life might have reduced a bit, (feels like it is charging and discharging quicker) but not sure.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yep happens at times on my iPhone 3GS running 5.something
> but it is pretty rare
> 
> I just clean the screen, wipe my hands, and close all apps
> ...



Why don't you sell it on olx or quickr?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

What I most like about my iphone is that it charges up pretty quickly & I have put it on auto brightness so it automatically brightens up in sunlight which is very convenient & this is a 4 year old model.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

But whatsapp takes about "half a minute" to load if it has been out of RAM like powering off the phone or removing it manually by sliding.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Why don't you sell it on olx or quickr?



I wanna see how long it lasts


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] One of my friends recently dumped his 3GS too as it had major battery problems. I expect newer models to last a bit longer than older models though(even 6 years sounds plausible IMO).


----------



## Anorion (Aug 19, 2014)

cool battery issues, expecting that
anything happens to the screen? white-outs or black-outs?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2014)

Anorion said:
			
		

> anything happens to the screen? white-outs or black-outs?


 Nope. I used his phone a week before he finally changed it and everything was perfect. Everyday apps used to work fine(except lag in a few apps). He even completed first Infinity Blade on his phone.

Sorry for the late reply


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2014)

iTunes stopped accepting my Bank of Baroda Visa Electron Debit Card. Are other users facing the same issue?


----------



## sticko.com (Sep 21, 2014)

After I did my iPad mini and iPhone 5 I realized I could have used update vs restore. Is that not an option? May use that on my wife's phone to save time with restoring.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 22, 2014)

But why did you use restore ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2014)

sticko.com said:


> After I did my iPad mini and iPhone 5 I realized I could have used update vs restore. Is that not an option? May use that on my wife's phone to save time with restoring.



Can you elaborate exactly what you did?


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 29, 2014)

Back to pavilion!

Got my iP6,gold 128gb on 25th Sept'14!

As usual,brilliant display...blah...blah...!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/2014-09-25231015.jpg          *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/2014-09-25231035.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/2014-09-25231117.jpg


Apple is just awesome!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 29, 2014)

^^Congo..cost?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2014)

[MENTION=8151]dhan_shh[/MENTION] 

Congrats my fellow old member and friend. As I remember you always blast first in this thread


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 29, 2014)

[MENTION=8151]dhan_shh[/MENTION] Woah cool man. Congo


----------



## amjath (Sep 29, 2014)

[MENTION=8151]dhan_shh[/MENTION] congrats bro. Just in case if anyone think why the box is plain and no version number written like me?
*discussions.apple.com/thread/6545699


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 29, 2014)

ThanQ Nightmare & other friends!

@amjarh,we see lot of YouTube videos from 19th for unboxing.So it a is known fact!


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

^ I usually watch every unboxing video but had no time for this so when I  looked it was different


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 14, 2014)

Is ipad mini still good or should I wait for price drop in ipad mini retina?


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Is ipad mini still good or should I wait for price drop in ipad mini retina?


Wait, original iPad mini is 2 year old. No point in buying, since tablet app development focus on high resolution


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Is ipad mini still good or should I wait for price drop in ipad mini retina?


I'd say, go for the iPad Mini with Retina. The original iPad Mini has same hardware as the iPad 2 which is 3 y/old now.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 15, 2014)

My iPhone 4 is not able to call Toll Free numbers, Call fails. Talked to Vodafone CC , they say its a handset issue. Have anyone faced such issue yet?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2014)

Fails as in? Get engaged tone? I doubt this is a handset issue. Try using your SIM on a separate phone and see if the problem persists.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Fails as in? Get engaged tone? I doubt this is a handset issue. Try using your SIM on a separate phone and see if the problem persists.



Displays "Call Failed", this happens on every "Toll Free" number ... while my mum's Vf no has no issue as this , her phone is a basic feature phone..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone got a iPhone 6/6+? How's the battery life compared to the iPhone 5s?


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone got a iPhone 6/6+? How's the battery life compared to the iPhone 5s?



[strike]I think[/strike]  [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] own one


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone got a iPhone 6/6+? How's the battery life compared to the iPhone 5s?



I have a iPhone 6+ but can't compare to 5s since I never owned one. I find it better than my LG G2.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have a iPhone 6+ but can't compare to 5s since I never owned one. I find it better than my LG G2.



Okay. But does it actually bend like people say?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Okay. But does it actually bend like people say?



Hardly 300 pieces were bent out of the Millions of Phones sold and most of them had user's mistake. It is all made up. I carry my phone in tight jeans and there is no issue. Nothing to worry.


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 20, 2014)

hey mates i recently purchased iphone4s now i need to transfer my whatsapp chat from mmxa116 any one have any idea?


----------



## amjath (Nov 20, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> hey mates i recently purchased iphone4s now i need to transfer my whatsapp chat from mmxa116 any one have any idea?


No need to transfer anything. Install WhatsApp and enter your phone number, WhatsApp will restore your messages


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 21, 2014)

It is so frustrating that, there is no Apple Store in india. I am talking about Apple Store not dealer. If Apple opens a store, the price of Apple devices will go down


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Some apps are free: Black Friday Deals: 10 Paid iOS, Android Apps Gone Free | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 9, 2014)

Is it worth to buy iPhone 5s ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> Is it worth to buy iPhone 5s ?


Yes if there are selling for 35k or less


----------



## theterminator (Jan 4, 2015)

theterminator said:


> My iPhone 4 is not able to call Toll Free numbers, Call fails. Talked to Vodafone CC , they say its a handset issue. Have anyone faced such issue yet?





thetechfreak said:


> Fails as in? Get engaged tone? I doubt this is a handset issue. Try using your SIM on a separate phone and see if the problem persists.





theterminator said:


> Displays "Call Failed", this happens on every "Toll Free" number ... while my mum's Vf no has no issue as this , her phone is a basic feature phone..



The problem is resolved. Dial Assist under Settings was turned On that's why no Toll Free numbers were connecting. When my phone was damaged I went & got it replaced thru service centre where I also mentioned this but they were not able to identify & correct it coz 99 times out of 100 it wont connect. The 1 time it connects is at the damn service centre  ,
Now it connects 100 times out of 100


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2015)

how do you forward an sms in iOS 8?
searches are showing for another device... wanna know just regular fwd to a number


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 19, 2015)

@Anrion,

Long press the desired SMS,you'll get options like copy,speak and more,when you click more you'll get option of delete on left bottom and forward option on right bottom.Click right bottom and type the name or number you want to forward!

Enjoy!

- - - Updated - - -



ax3 said:


> how do u make clock beep/ring every hr ??? just like in casio digital watches have ...




You can try this:  *itunes.apple.com/us/app/chimeoclock/id497262531?mt=8


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2015)

> how turn off images in safari while surfing net ???


You can't turn off images in Safari. Try other browsers like Opera Mini(which is probably the best for savng data).


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2015)

What do you mean how to make wallpaper? There will be an option in Setiings to change wallpaper of the phone.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 6, 2015)

How do i upload pdf files saved in ibooks to google drive app? There's no such option existing


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2015)

How the helI can  I AirPrint in Black ink only?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys if I want to install tom cat on my iPad do I need to buy it?
It's available for free on android based devices.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys if I want to install tom cat on my iPad do I need to buy it?
> It's available for free on android based devices.



*www.google.co.in/search?client=ubu...msedr...0...1c.1.64.serp..5.2.466.Ype2ZBAXqmg


There are a few versions available.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2015)

What app did you guys install with which he is using you? Just disabling location access from the privacy menu should do the trick/


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2015)

Cleaned the thread. Please guys, don't turn this into Off-topic.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

A bit off topic but you should see person of interest.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2015)

Whenever we try to install some app from iStore I get some page which asks me to give me CC details for some confirmation and also indicates it will just take the details.
Why do these guys need my CC details when they don't intend to charge anything for that.
What kind of confirmation is this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2015)

^^ You should be able to select payment method as "None" there and DL free apps easily.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

Change the payment option in setting or add a CC, there is no harm in doing so.


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Whenever we try to install some app from iStore I get some page which asks me to give me CC details for some confirmation and also indicates it will just take the details.
> Why do these guys need my CC details when they don't intend to charge anything for that.
> What kind of confirmation is this?



I maybe wrong but some applications now have in-app purchases. Hence giving a card is required.


----------



## bgeing (May 5, 2015)

My friend has ipad and dont have credit card. he's not able to download any free apps from app-store.  If opted for download it would ask and redirect to 'review to sign-in' page where he has to put credit card information to proceed.  what the heck is this? or is there any other way to download some of his work related apps (without card & without jailbreaking)?  Pl help!


----------



## kkn13 (May 5, 2015)

Guys I require some urgent help
I have an ipad 2 which got icloud lock when one of my employees updated it to 8.3
the problem is , the apple id it wants,is one which we no longer use and no one knows the password anymore
I have the original box etc and also have proof that its not stolen(since it was used for business,the old apple id was in the name of my business)
What are my options? I do know the password etc of the last apple id(new apple id is also in the name of my business) used 

Pls help me out,its very very urgent
I dont care about data,I have a backup of the ipad prior to the update
I have the original invoice and box ,and even the original plastics


----------



## fz8975 (May 5, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Guys I require some urgent help
> I have an ipad 2 which got icloud lock when one of my employees updated it to 8.3
> the problem is , the apple id it wants,is one which we no longer use and no one knows the password anymore
> I have the original box etc and also have proof that its not stolen(since it was used for business,the old apple id was in the name of my business)
> ...



Did you try contacting apple care??


----------



## saturdayniteguy (May 5, 2015)

I have a iPad4 16GB Wifi with ios 6.1.

Is it worth upgrading to ios 8.3? What about the battery life, mainly concerned about this and any lags?

I just use it for browsing, FB, twitter, youtube, G+.


----------



## kkn13 (May 6, 2015)

fz8975 said:


> Did you try contacting apple care??



I tried calling them,was on hold for 10 mins then gave up
the service centre in Mumbai(Maple) is usually of zero help so Im not going to them because of past experiences
do you think an email will help?


----------



## fz8975 (May 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I tried calling them,was on hold for 10 mins then gave up
> the service centre in Mumbai(Maple) is usually of zero help so Im not going to them because of past experiences
> do you think an email will help?



Yes email will definetly work IMO


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2015)

saturdayniteguy said:


> I have a iPad4 16GB Wifi with ios 6.1.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to ios 8.3? What about the battery life, mainly concerned about this and any lags?
> 
> I just use it for browsing, FB, twitter, youtube, G+.


There's no lag what so ever(using iPad Mini with retina on iOS 8.3)

All apps will work fine.


----------



## noob (May 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes if there are selling for 35k or less




Just purchased it from amazon for 35K. 

Selling my Galaxy nexus for 4.5K.

Will receive it by today or max by tomorrow. Very excited. Already love my iPad and hence wanted to use iPhone. 

I am done with WP & Android now.


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2015)

noob said:


> Just purchased it from amazon for 35K.
> 
> Selling my Galaxy nexus for 4.5K.
> 
> ...



Congrats but you replied to my last year's post


----------



## bgeing (May 7, 2015)

bgeing said:


> My friend has ipad and dont have credit card. he's not able to download any free apps from app-store.  If opted for download it would ask and redirect to 'review to sign-in' page where he has to put credit card information to proceed.  what the heck is this? or is there any other way to download some of his work related apps (without cr.card & without jailbreaking)?  Pl help!



Guys, help me with this query!  Due to this prob he's trying to sell it off!!!

UPDATE:
Never mind, Google baba helped us .  sorted it out without cr.card.


----------



## theterminator (May 9, 2015)

Why isn't there a file system in iOS devices where one file can be viewed by all compatible apps like I want to wirelessly transfer a video from PC to iPad using AirTransfer app then I want to open that video using VLC app... In android its so simple, I just use AirDroid & once they're transferred I can open it with any app like MX Player or VLC  ....


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Why isn't there a file system in iOS devices where one file can be viewed by all compatible apps like I want to wirelessly transfer a video from PC to iPad using AirTransfer app then I want to open that video using VLC app... In android its so simple, I just use AirDroid & once they're transferred I can open it with any app like MX Player or VLC  ....


Open and closed operating system that's y


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> Open and closed operating system that's y



Well that's a bummer isn't it


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> Open and closed operating system that's y



It is closed but there are tradeoffs which you already know. But yes, there should be a little more flexibility then there already is.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

A little more flexibility would do wonders for Ios.


----------



## noob (May 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> Congrats but you replied to my last year's post



Actually i returned it back to Amazon. Did not like the tiny vertical screen. Coming from 3 years of 4.7 inch Galaxy Nexus, typing on iPhone 5S is PITA.

Will wait for few more months and get iPhone 6S/7 whatever that is coming in September. 

As per the past history, next iPhone should come with 2GB RAM and its worth waiting IMO.

What do you guys think ?

- - - Updated - - -



bgeing said:


> Guys, help me with this query!  Due to this prob he's trying to sell it off!!!
> 
> UPDATE:
> Never mind, Google baba helped us .  sorted it out without cr.card.



Use can you virtual credit card.


----------



## bgeing (May 13, 2015)

noob said:


> Use can you virtual credit card.



Thanks, using 'none' option is a better option than other ways, i think.

Pl tell abt 'virtual credit card'!?.  How will it helpful in registering?


----------



## noob (May 16, 2015)

Virtual credit card is like real credit card except that you can create your own credit card with its own limit amount and its valid only for 48 hours. 

You can create as many virtual credit cards as you want using your internet banking portal. When you register, use that Virtual card details and then delete the card from bank website.


----------



## theterminator (May 16, 2015)

iTunes Sync is taking up all the space in C:, now no space left....how to configure it so that it syncs to my E: which has lots of space?


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

i think android is best in india


----------



## krish_techie (May 27, 2015)

madanforever4u said:


> i think android is best in india



Android is best only for people who can not afford an Iphone.
If you can afford an IOS device,nothing beats it


----------



## ajayritik (May 27, 2015)

Guys if we want to copy Videos from iPad to PC do we still have to rely on iTunes. It's such a pain to move the files either from PC to iPad or vice versa. Are we still in Stone age with regards to this Apple products.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys if we want to copy Videos from iPad to PC do we still have to rely on iTunes. It's such a pain to move the files either from PC to iPad or vice versa. Are we still in Stone age with regards to this Apple products.



CopyTrans Manager
Free iTunes alternative - Manage iPod iPhone without iTunes


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys if we want to copy Videos from iPad to PC do we still have to rely on iTunes. It's such a pain to move the files either from PC to iPad or vice versa. Are we still in Stone age with regards to this Apple products.



when it comes to Apple we are living in a dated era. So much control over the OS I hope Ios 9 make a bit of difference.


----------



## madanforever4u (May 28, 2015)

krish_techie said:


> Android is best only for people who can not afford an Iphone.
> If you can afford an IOS device,nothing beats it



yeah I am efforded to buy iphone tell me what are the advantages compared to android
 can you download songs, videos from your phone without any extra money.
if your surrounding people dont have iphone how can you share any data.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 1, 2015)

madanforever4u said:


> yeah I am efforded to buy iphone tell me what are the advantages compared to android
> can you download songs, videos from your phone without any extra money.
> if your surrounding people dont have iphone how can you share any data.



lol..chill bro ..i can't list all the advantages of ios over android here ..you can easily get them by googling it 
Anyway's fyi downloading songs and videos without paying for it is called piracy and it's illegal.
If you still want to do it ..which i assume is your major problem ..you can always download them on your PC and transfer.
If you are still not satisfied there are third party apps to do the same but you need patience and search for them.

But my suggestion would be get a nice wifi connection ..get apps like gaana,raaga,wynk ...and stream unlimited music.
you can also download the songs legally on the app for about 120 rupees per month on gaana.

and regarding the sharing option. every OS limits it's users ios users can share data with ios users only and same goes for android and wp users aswell. But why bother transferring over bluetooth and stuff, why cant you just send stuff in apps like whatsapp,fb messenger.

Stop being illegal and get into legal stuff. I hope a guy who can buy an ios device can surely spend another 100 bucks to get legal music .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 2, 2015)

Guys, I have an iPad (#3 I guess), iOS - 8.x

When I started using it, I was shocked to find out that there was no hotspot option. Then Google helped me to get it back.

Now the problem is that on hotspot, the speed never goes beyond 2G (say 20-25KB/s), but the iPad has 3G connection.

What could be the problem ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2015)

Most probably network issue. Keep it switched to 3G(and turn on the data). Then turn off the screen & it should switch to 3G. This usually does the trick even in Android devices for me.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 5, 2015)

Need Quick info ...How are you guys setting a new ringtone on your iphone ?? ... Is there any other way than going through the itunes and changing the file extension kind of stuff ..basically i want to know how you guys change ringtone ? is there any easy way to set a song as ringtone on iphone without itunes ?


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 10, 2015)

I am using whatsapp on iphone 3G since one year. Today i couldnt log on to whatsapp, it says the new version cannot support my iOS and is asking me to update the same. However iOS 4.3 can not be updated on iphone 3G. This means i can not use whatsapp on my iphone 3G anymore.


----------



## krish_techie (Jun 12, 2015)

jeniscott said:


> I am using whatsapp on iphone 3G since one year. Today i couldnt log on to whatsapp, it says the new version cannot support my iOS and is asking me to update the same. However iOS 4.3 can not be updated on iphone 3G. This means i can not use whatsapp on my iphone 3G anymore.



There are so many apps that are stopping to support older models including youtube,whatsapp.. All the major companies are following-suit to save cost on supporting apps for older devices ...may be it's time to upgrade ..or to find alternate apps..also you can search for any 3rd party whatsapp clones by jailbreaking but this takes some serious effort ..so research on web thoroughly before doing this


----------



## theterminator (Jun 16, 2015)

How to download torrents on iOS?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

My dad has bought a iPad Air 2 128 Gig Wifi version from Imagine store. He refused to buy from any online store, paid 49,900/- ( considering he could have bought it from websites and got a brick or soap instead.. I think his decision to buy it from imagine store is ok) 

Now I am in search on a good cover. Any suggestions?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2015)

^^ I don't really use any cover. Just have a home-made pouch that I use to carry my iPad. You could go for one of those leather ones like this: DMG Premium Full 360 Rotating Smart Flip Cover Book: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
You might find them cheaper locally

Or you can go for something like this:
Elite Ultra Thin Smart Flip Foldable Flip Case cover Apple iPad Air iPad 5 Tablet with stylus (Sleep/wakeup) (Black) - Buy Elite Ultra Thin Smart Flip Foldable Flip Case cover Apple iPad Air iPad 5 Tablet with stylus (Sleep/wakeup) (Black) Online at 
The official flip cover like this costs around 2k I think


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2015)

^nope


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 30, 2015)

ax3 said:


> sometimes my brother connects to net using my iphones wifi signal (via usb to laptop) & he downloads 500 mb data ... will this damage my iphone ???


Trolling or serious???


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Trolling or serious???



I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## gurujee (Jun 30, 2015)

In deep doubt about my recent purchase of i phone 5c. It is my first IOS device so don't much about these device's behaviour..

The new phone 
- heats up very quickly, withing 5 minutes of music listening through speaker, using as Hotspot, etc. 
- internet/3G is slow- both in handset and as hotspot-it is just as good as 2G- 50-70kbps  - opening or updating maila through app is taking quite some noticeable time- (previously was using the same connection with lumia800- around 300kbps DL speed)
- most irritating problem - the display is yellowish- compared to brother's 4s


I searched internet and found yellow display problem is apparent in newer 5/5c/5s models... but i am not sure about other problems. are they normal! I bought it from amazon through EMI and last 3 days remained to return the thing. 

To return means loose some money by preclosure of emi. Upon arrival, the package from amazon 'felt' opened however the inside of the box seems untouched. I am really confused. Should I return? Please help me guys...


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 1, 2015)

gurujee said:


> In deep doubt about my recent purchase of i phone 5c. It is my first IOS device so don't much about these device's behaviour..
> 
> The new phone
> - heats up very quickly, withing 5 minutes of music listening through speaker, using as Hotspot, etc.
> ...



IMO return it 
and 5c was not good choice you made


----------



## gurujee (Jul 3, 2015)

fz8975 said:


> IMO return it
> and 5c was not good choice you made


 it was in my budget. 5s is or 6s is way ahead for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2015)

ax3 said:


> sometimes my brother connects to net using my iphones wifi signal (via usb to laptop) & he downloads 500 mb data ... will this damage my iphone ???



No man it won't explode and it won't burn your Laptop & House.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2015)

ax3 said:


> like blackberry, does iphone have auto on & off phone feature ???


As in automatically switch off at a certain time of the day? and switch back on?

I don't think switching on can be done even if Jailbroken but I'm pretty sure there will be apps in Cydia for a Jailbroken iPhone to turn off at a specific time.
Like this: How to turn off iPhone automatically at a specific time? | REALITYPOD


----------



## ACidBaseD (Aug 27, 2015)

noob said:


> Actually i returned it back to Amazon. Did not like the tiny vertical screen. Coming from 3 years of 4.7 inch Galaxy Nexus, typing on iPhone 5S is PITA.
> 
> Will wait for few more months and get iPhone 6S/7 whatever that is coming in September.
> 
> ...



Same dilemma here. Thinking of waiting till 6S release and maybe even the iPhone 6 gets a price cut by then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ New iPhone to be out on Sept 9th AFAIK & should be launched in India after a month or so of launch. So I guess waiting is the best option.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

And will still be launching with 16gb storage as base.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2015)

Just got an i phone6 after years and years of android. 

How do you play videos on this without converting? I have a couple of series on my laptop would like to see them on my iphone? What's the easiest way?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just got an i phone6 after years and years of android.
> 
> How do you play videos on this without converting? I have a couple of series on my laptop would like to see them on my iphone? What's the easiest way?


Download a video player ( like HD player or vlc) .
Then, follow these steps : 
Add videos in VLC Media Player for iPhone
The link shows the steps for vlc, but the process is same for any video player.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just got an i phone6 after years and years of android.
> 
> How do you play videos on this without converting? I have a couple of series on my laptop would like to see them on my iphone? What's the easiest way?


Download AVPlayer for iOS
plays almost all formats and with good HW decoding


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 10, 2015)

PSA:
Apple iPhone 6S and 6S Plus announced with 3D Touch, 12MP iSight camera and more â€“ Tech2


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2015)

Is side switching of iOS 9 compatible with iPad mini 1st gen? Coz mine isn't working


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Is side switching of iOS 9 compatible with iPad mini 1st gen? Coz mine isn't working



Side switching? What do you mean? Screen rotation?


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Side switching? What do you mean? Screen rotation?



Split-screen


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] It won't be side by side as shown at the keynote. You can only switch whole apps as shown in the keynote by pulling from the side.

Inside iOS 9: Split-Screen Multitasking for the iPad - Mac Rumors


----------



## theterminator (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh ****....i updated ios only for this feature


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Oh ****....i updated ios only for this feature



It's apparently the H/W which is to blame. Even my 2nd gen Mini won't be supporting it AFAIK


----------



## noob (Sep 23, 2015)

Guys..

I have an iPad which my family uses.  I have got lot of games purchased on iPad. 

Today i have ordered iPhone 6 and wish to use the same apple account that the iPad uses. However, I would like to know few things

1. What stuff will be synced across the device (not via iTunes sync)? 
e.g if i download app on iPhone, will the same app come on iPad automatically ?

2. I dont want iPad to sync my contacts / mails/ photos from phone. How do i do that?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

1. nope. apps are added to the account, not downloaded automatically. what gets synced depends on settings. 
2. settings > mail/ contacts/ calendars


----------



## noob (Sep 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> 1. nope. apps are added to the account, not downloaded automatically. what gets synced depends on settings.
> 2. settings > mail/ contacts/ calendars



so if i download gmail app on phone, assuming it shows up on ipad...in that case will the ipad gmail app show all my mails ?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

Im sorry, didn't understand the question
If gmail app was paid, you need to buy in only once on any device. In this case, the app get's added to a list of downloaded apps in your account. 
You will need to download and install the gmail app on every device. 
The emails on each device is unique to the login details used on that device.


----------



## noob (Sep 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Im sorry, didn't understand the question
> If gmail app was paid, you need to buy in only once on any device. In this case, the app get's added to a list of downloaded apps in your account.
> You will need to download and install the gmail app on every device.
> The emails on each device is unique to the login details used on that device.



Sorry for confusion. If I  have installed gmail app on iPhone (i.e logged in to gmail app using my username and password) and then suppose my family member installs gmail app on iPad , will it sync the gmail credentials from my phone automatically  to iPad because of iCloud stuff ?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

no, it will not.


----------



## noob (Sep 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> no, it will not.



Thanks. 
Another question. What if someone enables iCloud on ipad , will it sync contacts from cloud to iPad ? If so, all my contacts on phone will be visible on iPad. Right ?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

hmm. depends on the settings on each device and what is there in the cloud, but broadly speaking, yes.
but don't set it up as an individual user

Do this
Apple (India) - iCloud - Family Sharing


----------



## noob (Sep 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> hmm. depends on the settings on each device and what is there in the cloud, but broadly speaking, yes.
> but don't set it up as an individual user
> 
> Do this
> Apple (India) - iCloud - Family Sharing



Using this can i play a game on iPhone and then continue playing it on iPad later from where i left it on phone?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

hmm... broadly speaking, no. But cannot say for all titles because it depends on how the game implements cloud
on titles that support cloud backup of progress, some juggling of accounts in the device settings (signing in-signing out) is required, but it can be done.
on titles that store all user progress in their own servers, it can easily be done.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CRYZxpHUkAAQJ4a.jpg:large


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2015)

^ thats price for 6?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 17, 2015)

^^ Yup.


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 28, 2015)

Its sad that the price of iPhone 6s and + are almost 10K higher than last year, when the price of INR remained almost the same compared the last year.


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> Its sad that the price of iPhone 6s and + are almost 10K higher than last year, when the price of INR remained almost the same compared the last year.



Apple is opening stores in India soon, the price may go down so there wont be any middlemen involved


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> Apple is opening stores in India soon, the price may go down so there wont be any middlemen involved



Oh, I thought apple has set the price, that way. But these apple stores will be opened in Bombay and Bangalore, will it be possible to order online from apple stores?


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> Oh, I thought apple has set the price, that way. But these apple stores will be opened in Bombay and Bangalore, will it be possible to order online from apple stores?



Mostly yes, and should be


----------



## maverick786us (Oct 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Apple is opening stores in India soon, the price may go down so there wont be any middlemen involved



So how will the online sellers like flipkart, amazon be affected? When the price of these products will be inexpensive because of direct dealership, will these online sellers, will they stop providing apple products?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ thats price for 6?



way too costly and 128GB version is mammoth in price


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> way too costly and 128GB version is mammoth in price


128gb iphone 6s+ costs 92000, very cheap


----------



## theterminator (Oct 31, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> So how will the online sellers like flipkart, amazon be affected? When the price of these products will be inexpensive because of direct dealership, will these online sellers, will they stop providing apple products?


Whatever! They'll not deliver to cities of UP  like other online stores.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 31, 2015)

If there were cheaper emi options from carriers then I might have bought such expensive product but these carriers are offering more than enough like Vodafone ₹3599/- per month for iPhone 6 that it becomes very expensive


----------



## noob (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I have started iPhone India Forum - Community of iPhone Enthusiasts - Index 

Its a dedicated forum for iPhone India lovers. Will be happy to have Digit friends there too


----------



## samyaks15 (Nov 14, 2015)

ax3 said:


> which vpn sofware to use on iphone to download stuff from net & any1 using it ???



openvpn


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

Suggest me a lightning cable. My original cable is about to break.


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Suggest me a lightning cable. My original cable is about to break.



You should get one of these
 Spiral cables
Spirals For Iphone cables


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

noob said:


> You should get one of these
> Spiral cables
> Spirals For Iphone cables



I don't see anything on that thread.


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I don't see anything on that thread.



I can see it. can you check again ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2015)

noob said:


> I can see it. can you check again ?



I can see now. I am not sure if they will help now as my cable is half broked already. Anyways, where can buy those spirals? Is that your forum?


----------



## noob (Nov 16, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I can see now. I am not sure if they will help now as my cable is half broked already. Anyways, where can buy those spirals? Is that your forum?



Yes. Its my forum. I hope you liked it. Pls register if you think it serves the purpose. We dont have dedicated forum for iPhone India lovers. So started this. 

However, I dont sell it. You can post on forum for more info.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 18, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Suggest me a lightning cable. My original cable is about to break.



In amazon there is an apple certified cable, that is virtually unbreakable. Go for that.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2015)

maverick786us said:


> In amazon there is an apple certified cable, that is virtually unbreakable. Go for that.



I should have bought that cable when it was on a deal. It is selling for a price of 799 now. *www.amazon.in/AmazonBasics-Apple-C...id=1447853674&sr=1-1&keywords=lightning+cable

Is there anything cheaper with the same quality? Quality is important.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: I think you were talking about this. *www.amazon.in/Indestructible-Apple-Certified-Lightning-Silver/dp/B00SH5IQZG/ref=pd_bxgy_23_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=14Y5HJT0W5Q7JTW0NF2E

Won't mind spending more if it is the best.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 18, 2015)

I recently updated my iPad to newer version using the Update option after connecting the iPad to my PC.
After that update I'm unable to view the videos from the videos app on my iPad. When I use softwares like Shareit and Xender from my PC I can see the videos of the iPad in the contents of iPad.

Is there something wrong I'm doing because of which the videos content in my iPad are not accessible from the Videos app on my iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ordered Amazon Basics Cable (1.8 M) for 999


----------



## theterminator (Nov 24, 2015)

How do I attach a doc file of Office iOS app in a reply email?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 24, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How do I attach a doc file of Office iOS app in a reply email?



Is the MS app better than the Pages App?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How do I attach a doc file of Office iOS app in a reply email?



You should be able to "Share" the doc to the email app that will attach it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I recently updated my iPad to newer version using the Update option after connecting the iPad to my PC.
> After that update I'm unable to view the videos from the videos app on my iPad. When I use softwares like Shareit and Xender from my PC I can see the videos of the iPad in the contents of iPad.
> 
> Is there something wrong I'm doing because of which the videos content in my iPad are not accessible from the Videos app on my iPad.



Guys anyone?


----------



## theterminator (Nov 25, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is the MS app better than the Pages App?



Haven't used Pages since MS is free to an extent.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 25, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> You should be able to "Share" the doc to the email app that will attach it.



I know but why can't I attach the same in a reply email?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2015)

I guess as the email app can't access the contents of the MS apps that's why you cant do it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh my it's been ages I touched my iPod Touch.... 
forgot the fun of iOS


----------



## theterminator (Dec 13, 2015)

How to download itransmission for free without jailbreaking iPad mini . iemulators.com is offering but as a paid subscription which is ironic.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 13, 2015)

Tapatalk lately is hanging a lot on ip4


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How to download itransmission for free without jailbreaking iPad mini . iemulators.com is offering but as a paid subscription which is ironic.



Why download torrents on iPad :/

Use PC/Laptop for torrents 


Anyways check this out: *code.google.com/p/itransmission/


----------



## theterminator (Dec 13, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Why download torrents on iPad :/
> 
> Use PC/Laptop for torrents
> 
> ...



PC consumes much more power than an iPad, also in places where power cuts exists iPad runs on battery much longer.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Anyways check this out: *code.google.com/p/itransmission/



Its stuck at "Installing". I clicked the Install under itunes->apps section & 'Apply' ..the app shows greyed on ipad and upon touching it displays "installing" ..nothing happens. i think its not compatible with my device.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

[MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] Okay apparently that too needs JB. Seems you're out of luck on this one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2015)

iPad Pro Launched in India Starting at Rs. 67,900 | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## theterminator (Dec 15, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> iPad Pro Launched in India Starting at Rs. 67,900 | NDTV Gadgets360.com



Not worth buying..its just a huge tablet & not a PC replacement.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2015)

why should it be a PC replacement? A pc cannot replace an iPad.

you cannot play single device 4 player multiplayer games on a PC. Board games are much better on iPad. How to endless run on pc? What about touchscreen puzzle titles, better on iPad than PC. Then there are tower defense titles.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> why should it be a PC replacement? A pc cannot replace an iPad.
> 
> you cannot play single device 4 player multiplayer games on a PC. Board games are much better on iPad. How to endless run on pc? What about touchscreen puzzle titles, better on iPad than PC. Then there are tower defense titles.



He is saying because of the price it is launched.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> why should it be a PC replacement? A pc cannot replace an iPad.
> 
> you cannot play single device 4 player multiplayer games on a PC. Board games are much better on iPad. How to endless run on pc? What about touchscreen puzzle titles, better on iPad than PC. Then there are tower defense titles.





Geek-With-Lens said:


> He is saying because of the price it is launched.



I am not going to buy a ~70k device to play board games. I want it to be a productivity tool, my workstation & I think Apple is also marketing it as such.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 15, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I am not going to buy a ~70k device to play board games. I want it to be a productivity tool, my workstation & I think Apple is also marketing it as such.



The reality is the device is not going to be productive for anybody.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2015)

What false promise has Apple made in the marketing? They never overstate the usefulness of the product, and are always very careful about that. They never mention it is supposed to replace desktops. 

at least good for artists and media industry


----------



## theterminator (Dec 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> at least good for artists and media industry



May be eventually as many will buy outright without giving thought on the use-case.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2015)

yeah, people may buy without looking at the usage scenario, that is their fault, not Apple's. 
All the marketing also mentions portability, so Im sure people won't be too confused about this. Especially since you cannot slip a desktop into your bag.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yeah, people may buy without looking at the usage scenario, that is their fault, not Apple's.
> All the marketing also mentions portability, so Im sure people won't be too confused about this. Especially since you cannot slip a desktop into your bag.



Of course, its their fault. I'm writing about its usability to me & to business users in general.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok this matter is at the very heart of Apple design. 
Dieter Rams (Braun), one of the most influential industrial designers outlined 10 principles of good design, and he himself said in the documentary Objectified that currently Apple is the only company that follows all the principles. Jony Ive is known for this. 

Number 6 is :* Is honest - It does not make a product appear more innovative, powerful or valuable than it really is. It does not attempt to manipulate the consumer with promises that cannot be kept.*


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> What false promise has Apple made in the marketing? They never overstate the usefulness of the product, and are always very careful about that. They never mention it is supposed to replace desktops.
> 
> at least good for artists and media industry



Wacom have much better options for the artists.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Ok this matter is at the very heart of Apple design.
> Dieter Rams (Braun), one of the most influential industrial designers outlined 10 principles of good design, and he himself said in the documentary Objectified that currently Apple is the only company that follows all the principles. Jony Ive is known for this.
> 
> Number 6 is :* Is honest - It does not make a product appear more innovative, powerful or valuable than it really is. It does not attempt to manipulate the consumer with promises that cannot be kept.*



I'm not faulting Apple Inc for following all the right principles. If the end product is not attractive and expensive for what it does to me then who's fault is it? I cannot understand what are you trying to say!


----------



## saturdayniteguy (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone having an iPhone 5s with ios 9 and above and using 2G(Edge) connectivity?

I have recently bought iPhone 5S. Can you share your experience in terms of slowness or fastness in using various apps like Whatsapp, Gmail, Mail, etc?

To be more clear, let me explain my problem.........

I have bought the iphone 5S 2 weeks back. it came with 9.1 out of the box. Was a genuine box piece.

I use 2G(Edge) connectivity for data. I have installed Whatsapp and have a few email accounts configured in the Mail app.

I have a issue. When a message comes or email comes, it shows the notification and the red badge icon. But when i open the app(whatsapp or mail app), the message is not seen. it downloads in front of me when i open the app, even if the notification has come 10-15 mins back, I have background app refrsh ON for both the apps. Another eg, when i wake up in the morn and see that have several emails and whatsapp messages in the notification, i see these msgs and emails have come in the night. bu when i open the app again, these msgs start downloading in the app.

I updated to ios9.2 last week but the issue persists with whatsapp and Mail app. did the upgrade using itunes not ota.

I have never had this problem with any android phone. I have used several android phones but no such issue faced. I am using the same nano card which i was using on android. I dont think this is a 2G data connectivity problem. Whenever I had a bunch of msgs in the night and open the whatsapp app or the email client in the morning, the msgs are already there within the app ready for me to read on android.

Does any body face the same issue with iphone 5S?


----------



## theterminator (Dec 27, 2015)

Its because older apple products suck despite them selling. They sell these with an intention of dumping the stocks. This issue is not faced in 6S I think as finally they've upgraded to 2GB RAM. Cost cutting is the prime objective as they want to only reap profits, its the demand of investors.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2015)

^anything  src? 

hmm
that behavior with whatsapp happens on 3GS with 5.x as well. Partial text and sender shows up in the notification area, but when you open the app, the messages appear load again. 
Maybe it is different on droids, but it has always been like this for iOS.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^anything  src? .


Source is my own iPhone 4.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2015)

nonsense. Does not even answer the question. Cannot make most of those allegations, it is some kind of misapplication of human value systems to corporate entities. Based on a device. Issue not faced in 6S because of RAM and all is absolute faff.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> nonsense. Does not even answer the question. Cannot make most of those allegations, it is some kind of misapplication of human value systems to corporate entities. Based on a device. Issue not faced in 6S because of RAM and all is absolute faff.



What could be your explanation? The $650 6S takes only ~$250 to build..don't say these companies are not going after profits.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2015)

theterminator said:


> What could be your explanation? The $650 6S takes only ~$250 to build..don't say these companies are not going after profits.




src? That is actually two separate questions hidden in one, and my explanation does not matter at all. Jony Ive has answered these questions many times in Interviews, here is one from wired.



> "We are really pleased with our revenues but our goal isn't to make money. It sounds a little flippant, but it's the truth. Our goal and what makes us excited is to make great products. If we are successful people will like them and if we are operationally competent, we will make money," he said.
> 
> He explained how, in the 90s, Apple was very close to bankruptcy and that "you learn a lot about vital corporations through non-vital corporations". When Steve Jobs returned to the company in 1997, his focus was not on making money -- "His observation was that the products weren't good enough. His resolve was to make better products." This was a different approach from other attempts to turn the company around, which had focused first and foremost on cost savings and revenue generation.



Jonathan Ive: Apple's goal isn't to make money (Wired UK)

there is another interview in which he outlined the reasearch behind every minute decision, will post if I find it. And the Objectified documentary where he explains the process, they design the machines that make the products more than the products themselves. These use cutting edge tech (diamond drill heads). The products are manufactured to more exact specifications and less fault tolerance.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> src? That is actually two separate questions hidden in one, and my explanation does not matter at all. Jony Ive has answered these questions many times in Interviews, here is one from wired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This also does not answer OP's question.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2015)

it was meant to answer your question, you asked for an explanation.  not OP's question, who is not the OP, just some P.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 27, 2015)

Anorion said:


> it was meant to answer your question, you asked for an explanation.  not OP's question, who is not the OP, just some P.



Just some quote does not answer mine too..who would want to say they make products to make money only. iPhone 6 models are a copy of htc..good design by mr johny ..made a phone which easily bends ...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 28, 2015)

well if you are going to listen to random people who say Apple makes products for money, and not to Jony Ive when he says the revenue is secondary in their intentions, then there is clearly something wrong in how you process information
Im not even asking you to believe it, but just arguing that some non specific people saying Apple is a greedy corporation, as against, the creator of these products saying, no, we tried that and it didn't work for us is something I cannot understand. 
If anyone else could think like Jony Ive, they would. 
It seems like he is slowly and steadily, without compromise and with careful consideration, training iOS users to use the devices of the future, everyone else just make a line up of revolutionary gadgets every year. It's a pleasure to use these devices, if you don't want to understand, I cannot help you.

PS I checked up on your dollar figures also
they are estimates based on tear downs and


> It should be noted that an unlocked 64GB iPhone 6s has an initial retail price of $749. It doesn’t mean that Apple is saving about $500 on each iPhone as there are manufacturing, distribution as well as promotional costs as well.


Here's How Much it Costs Apple to Build New iPhone 6s


----------



## theterminator (Dec 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> well if you are going to listen to random people who say Apple makes products for money, and not to Jony Ive when he says the revenue is secondary in their intentions, then there is clearly something wrong in how you process information
> Im not even asking you to believe it, but just arguing that some non specific people saying Apple is a greedy corporation, as against, the creator of these products saying, no, we tried that and it didn't work for us is something I cannot understand.
> If anyone else could think like Jony Ive, they would.
> It seems like he is slowly and steadily, without compromise and with careful consideration, training iOS users to use the devices of the future, everyone else just make a line up of revolutionary gadgets every year. It's a pleasure to use these devices, if you don't want to understand, I cannot help you.
> ...



Bending issue????


----------



## Anorion (Dec 28, 2015)

yeah bendgate made a lot of noise, with it never being made public exactly how many devices had the problem or what percentage of the devices were affected. But worldwide, even a few devices seemed to have gained considerable media attention.
*twitter.com/CNBCtech/status/515199059112775680

 Next question.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 28, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yeah bendgate made a lot of noise, with it never being made public exactly how many devices had the problem or what percentage of the devices were affected. But worldwide, even a few devices seemed to have gained considerable media attention.
> *twitter.com/CNBCtech/status/515199059112775680
> 
> Next question.



7000 aluminium used to resolve bendgate issues.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2015)

is that a question? what is the question? anyway, guess it is rumours. 
If there is earlier version of the "story" than this > 
How Apple MAY fix #bendgate | Rings - Giorgio Pagliara
which is a great read, but nonetheless all conjecture.

are you reading too much junk on the internet? just click and follow through on the source, and pay attention to the wording used in the original story. It is not so difficult to verify all this for yourself. If you don't wanna bother, stick to wired or ars technica.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]cSTEB8cdQwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theterminator (Dec 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> is that a question? what is the question? anyway, guess it is rumours.
> If there is earlier version of the "story" than this >
> How Apple MAY fix #bendgate | Rings - Giorgio Pagliara
> which is a great read, but nonetheless all conjecture.
> ...



₹62000/- for a 16GB phone! What more ridiculous can you be. This is looting.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2015)

well, that is the cost of a good phone. But, my domestic workers will agree with you.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 31, 2015)

Anorion said:


> well, that is the cost of a good phone. But, my domestic workers will agree with you.



Lol that is the cost of only iPhone. My american friends will agree with me! Now please don't say all other phones are bad


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 1, 2016)

This discussion starts getting more ridiculous day by day...


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2016)

Hah the cost does bring tears to ones eyes, it did to me... 82k for the 64 GB IPhone 6S plus e...  One can get a bike for that, or a semi decent gaming pc ... Indeed a ridiculous price, but most probably its worth it!!

But I have been using android for the last 5 years and they dont impress either...  I say I pay more and, hopefully , just hopefully i will have my peace of mind and have a smartphone whixh isnt junk after a year. 

I bought the iphone 6s plua 64 gb model 20 days back, and let me tell you... having used both android and windows phones... Its just such a smooth experience... Things just work. I am sure you guys have had ppl come and tell you this time and again... 

Lets see give it 6 months time and how it continues to work ...   The only way for me to see my moneys worth would be mid next year.

I tell you if iPhone doesnt live up to its 'hype' i am gonna go back to Nokia sub 2k model and live in the world of just call and sms and no smartass phone and no whatsapp ...


Edit:
Oh and btw Happy New Year folks. Wish you a most wonderful 2016.

Edit 2: added the iphone model i bought


----------



## theterminator (Jan 1, 2016)

Thor said:


> Hah the cost does bring tears to ones eyes, it did to me... 82k for the 64 GB IPhone 6S plus e...  One can get a bike for that, or a semi decent gaming pc ... Indeed a ridiculous price, but most probably its worth it!!
> 
> But I have been using android for the last 5 years and they dont impress either...  I say I pay more and, hopefully , just hopefully i will have my peace of mind and have a smartphone whixh isnt junk after a year.
> 
> ...



Which model you bought?


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2016)

IPhone 6s Plus 64 gb. I will go edit the previous post to include that. And covered the phone up with spigen rough case.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 1, 2016)

Thor said:


> IPhone 6s Plus 64 gb. I will go edit the previous post to include that. And covered the phone up with spigen rough case.



Hows the battery life? Isn't the form factor too big?


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2016)

My earlier phones were atleast 5.5" ... Note 2, lenovo vibe z2 pro, windows 640 xl .... So as you see i have a thing for them big  so the iphone fits right in size wise...

Jokes aside ... I have reltlatively big hands and even fatter fingers  5.5" screen allows me to do my reading without squinting, typing without lot of typos or tiring out my fingers...  So thats just the right size i prefer.

Yes battery life isnt that great but i think its more because of the apps in the background playing the culprit. I have to read some morw up on tje battery thingy to see how to get extra juice out of it. In last 40 min i have lost 11% charge. 
But not too concerned with battery because day to day use evry xorner i turn theres a power socket and its not bad enuff to run out within 9 hrs


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2016)

> & does ios 9 work good with iphone 5s ???


 Works quite well tbh. Didn't notice any slowdown on friends device when I tried.



> am admin to 5 grps in whatsapp bt in this process will those grps be deleted or i lose admin status ???


 Nothing will happen. It will be same as it was. No groups or ownership will change.

 [MENTION=186]ax3[/MENTION]


----------



## maverick786us (Feb 11, 2016)

This is frustrating. Last week iPhone 6s 64GB price were went down below 55K now it again raised and are touching 60K. I am looking for an iPhone 6s 64GB for my dad.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2016)

DO NOT set the date of your device to JAN 1, 1970. It'll brick your device.

Source


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2016)

maverick786us said:


> This is frustrating. Last week iPhone 6s 64GB price were went down below 55K now it again raised and are touching 60K. I am looking for an iPhone 6s 64GB for my dad.


Probably due to sale. BTW 6s 128 GB for 58K
Deals For Geeks on Twitter: &quot;Apple iPhone 6S 128GB for ₹57,499 (effective) — *t.co/13nIoiIo6l&quot


pratyush997 said:


> DO NOT set the date of your device to JAN 1, 1970. It'll brick your device.
> 
> Source


Yeah quite a few people having trouble. Sad.


----------



## noob (Mar 24, 2016)

ax3 said:


> is it possible to listen to normal radio fm channels on iphone5s, without the need of net/wifi ???



LOL the iPhone does not have radio hardware hence no FM for you.


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

Never use iOS but I am so excited however phone is old and not 5s. Its a 4s with old OS but still useful for me because of I hear that I can upgrade iOS to latest version.

I purchase this just for testing purpose and creating a tutorial for customer.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2016)

yup good enough reason as any. welcome to the superexclusive club of totally the cool people.


----------



## ChristopherMAnaya (Mar 30, 2016)

kunnusingh said:


> I purchase this just for testing purpose and creating a tutorial for customer.



I think its a nice idea.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 30, 2016)

Ahh fulfilled my dream of being a so called "i" guy with a Macbook Air, iPad Mini and now iPhone 6s!!

Just got the iPhone delivered from FK 

It feels great to be a part of iOS community. I always had an urge to checkout the hype behind iOS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ahh fulfilled my dream of being a so called "i" guy with a Macbook Air, iPad Mini and now iPhone 6s!!
> 
> Just got the iPhone delivered from FK
> 
> It feels great to be a part of iOS community. I always had an urge to checkout the hype behind iOS.


Welcome to Apple family :cool_NF:

Your $1000 Apple Store gift card will be delivered by Steve Jobs or Sir Isaac Newton :grin_NF:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 30, 2016)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] Hahah!!

Anyway first thing first...!! Noticed few things after 2 hours of usage...

1. Yes it's smooth, but I think the same can be achieved in Android with proper amount of RAM.
2. I still don't get the hype for UX in iOS. Because it doesn't suits for single handed users. As the back is always on top left. So one have to change his holding style to use that button.
3. Few apps have much better interface in Android such as Facebook, Whatsapp etc.
4. The main issue I'm facing right now is that, my device says it can't backup to iCloud as the storage space in iCloud is less than that of my phone. I have imported around 9GB of photos from Andrid while setting up. That's bad and really very bad. My google backup never complained about this thing. 5GB is way too low. Yeah I know I can purchase, but google is giving more than double for free.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2016)

Can we discuss about mac laptops here as well?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 31, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Can we discuss about mac laptops here as well?



This is sub-section under mobiles-tablets, it you missed it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 31, 2016)

Do you guys use tampered glass in iPhone?

What I want to know is do I really need tampered glass in iPhone 6s? What do you guys suggest?

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Can we discuss about mac laptops here as well?



Let's create a thread under Laptops & Notebooks


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 1, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Do you guys use tampered glass in iPhone?
> 
> What I want to know is do I really need tampered glass in iPhone 6s? What do you guys suggest?



Tempered Glass once saved my iPhone screen from shattering after falling from a big height. Although, I have stopped using Tempered Glass or any sort of screen protector/body cover as I feel it reduces the charm of the phone. That's my individual opinion though.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 1, 2016)

me too, use iphones naked, just because anything else adds to weight and thickness and covers up the way it looks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 1, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Tempered Glass once saved my iPhone screen from shattering after falling from a big height. Although, I have stopped using Tempered Glass or any sort of screen protector/body cover as I feel it reduces the charm of the phone. That's my individual opinion though.





Anorion said:


> me too, use iphones naked, just because anything else adds to weight and thickness and covers up the way it looks



Got it..!! I got the Tampered Glass and Silicon Back Cover!! For a guy like me, these are must!!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2016)

This one may not directly apply here. Even I thought the same and used my android phone without any protection and ended up cracking the screen all for the sake of using it as it is to preserve it's looks.
Now I regret and have Tampered Glass put on the new iPhone.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2016)

Guys can anyone suggest a genuine USB Cable for iPhone. I may need a spare one to charge the iPhone via a power bank.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 6, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can anyone suggest a genuine USB Cable for iPhone. I may need a spare one to charge the iPhone via a power bank.



Do you mean Lightning cable? If so then I will suggest Amazon Basic Cables. I have one for my daily usage and it is running flawlessly.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 15, 2016)

Guys need help on moving my whatsapp conversation from my Android phone to iphone 6s.
Any suggestions


----------



## Anorion (Apr 15, 2016)

^I donno how the shift from android to iOS is, but to move from iOS to s40, it worked after just installing the app


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need help on moving my whatsapp conversation from my Android phone to iphone 6s.
> Any suggestions



Try these :

1. How to move Whatsapp chat history from iPhone 4 to Nexus 4? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchang

2. How to transfer WhatsApp messages from Android to iPhon


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Try these :
> 
> 1. How to move Whatsapp chat history from iPhone 4 to Nexus 4? - Android Enthusiasts Stack Exchang
> 
> 2. How to transfer WhatsApp messages from Android to iPhon



The second link has a caveat. I didn't root my android phone yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> The second link has a caveat. I didn't root my android phone yet.


Also I once read that the format where the files are stored in android aren't recognized in iOS. So that's that for WhatsApp.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Also I once read that the format where the files are stored in android aren't recognized in iOS. So that's that for WhatsApp.



But there are links available on how to do. 
I was just hoping there are some members here who would have done it already.


----------



## Mizanurification (May 25, 2016)

Any good case recommendation for iphone 6/6s?

What case u guys using?
The metal back is scratch prone, so dont wanna use it naked.


----------



## saturdayniteguy (May 30, 2016)

Mizanurification said:


> Any good case recommendation for iphone 6/6s?
> 
> What case u guys using?
> The metal back is scratch prone, so dont wanna use it naked.



I would recommend Spigen's below cases which have air cushion on all four sides for the best protection.

For a slim fit looking go for Spigen Ultra Hybrid case(am using this for my 5S since past 4 months, got it for INR 999) or the Tough armor(i hate cases with a hole at the back exposing the apple logo). All genuine ones available on amazon. There are other 2-3 models from Spigen and 2 of them do not have this air cushion.

For best protection u can also see the UAG and Speck's Candyshell cases for more rugged use. They are rated the best.

If you just wanna protect the back from scratches, any tom dick harry cases that fancies you, you can buy from ebay.in.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2016)

ax3 said:


> want to backup or extract (notes, contacts etc) individually, which software to use ??? other than itunes ... its separate files instead 1 file for all ...



Although none of those files would probably be readable outside, try this : iExplorer - iPhone, iPad Music &amp; File Transfer App for Mac &amp; P

Not sure if all notes etc would have individual files but it's much easier if you use cloud options.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 27, 2016)

Just timepass

MKL | Middle Klass Launda | IPhone 7 Conversation With Dad | EP04 - YouTube


----------



## @pple (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone got iPhone 7?
I got one from FK & its heating up(like really hot!) & battery is draining very fast.
If anyone else is facing the same issue please reply.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

ax3 said:


> any good free software, to eraze all sms atonce & save contacts as txt/csv file ???



You can save contacts directly from iCloud's website. Have used it in the past and works quite well. 


> Anyone got iPhone 7?
> I got one from FK & its heating up(like really hot!) & battery is draining very fast.
> If anyone else is facing the same issue please reply.



Do you happen to use any case? If it continues probably worth getting it checked out in CC. But present phones do heat up a lot while using LTE etc.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 22, 2016)

ax3 said:


> any1 with iphone 5s ... have u upgraded to ios 10.0.1 & does it work smoothly ???



if you are on <=9.3.3 JB have fun.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 23, 2016)

*Free Edition of a File Management App*

Hello everyone.

I have been given an Apple iPad (3rd Generation) A1416, which is currently running on iOS 9.3.4 (13G35); and given my crude experience with Apple devices, I am looking for a free edition of a file management app, similar to *ES File Explorer*'s calibre available on the Google Android platform.

I await your suggestions.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2016)

*Re: Free Edition of a File Management App*



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have been given an Apple iPad (3rd Generation) A1416, which is currently running on iOS 9.3.4 (13G35); and given my crude experience with Apple devices, I am looking for a free edition of a file management app, similar to *ES File Explorer*'s calibre available on the Google Android platform.
> 
> I await your suggestions.


File Manager (FREE) on the App Stor
Documents 5 - File manager, PDF reader and browser on the App Stor


----------



## sinhead (Feb 10, 2017)

guys, how long do these apps take to open on iphone 5s - evernote, snapchat, instagram? 

Saw a few videos on youtube - snapchat, whatsapp, insta all took *approx 3 seconds to open*, while apple native apps -calculator, contacts etc, opened instantly.  (These were not videos by tech experts - regular users showing which apps they use  on their iphones.)


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 11, 2017)

lenin.arya said:


> guys, how long do these apps take to open on iphone 5s - evernote, snapchat, instagram?
> 
> Saw a few videos on youtube - snapchat, whatsapp, insta all took *approx 3 seconds to open*, while apple native apps -calculator, contacts etc, opened instantly.  (These were not videos by tech experts - regular users showing which apps they use  on their iphones.)



Jailbreak and install NoSlowAnimations. It will help to some extent


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 1, 2017)

Just need a suggestion. I am planning to buy iPhone 7 128GB from USA for use in India, as the price difference is nearly 16000. I know that i wont get warranty or service here in India. But my doubt is that i use BSNL sim. Will it be compatible with the phone (Frequency/Band stuff)? Will there be any issue if i use Indian sim in it like battery draining faster etc!?. I'll be using only for making calls and text messaging. I hardly use Data (that too only 2G/3G)(I use WiFi all the time). I have no plans to use LTE/4G (VoLTE). I just want to experience Apple.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2017)

fz8975 said:


> Jailbreak and install NoSlowAnimations. It will help to some extent


Jailbreaking means rooting right and so voiding warranty even if there is an international warranty right !

I think timely updates from Apple don't get installed and it's not right if the phone is still under warranty.

If the phone is out of warranty and we can MOD the phone as we want na.
Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2017)

IronCruz said:


> Just need a suggestion. I am planning to buy iPhone 7 128GB from USA for use in India, as the price difference is nearly 16000. I know that i wont get warranty or service here in India. But my doubt is that i use BSNL sim. Will it be compatible with the phone (Frequency/Band stuff)? Will there be any issue if i use Indian sim in it like battery draining faster etc!?.* I'll be using only for making calls and text messaging*. *I hardly use Data (that too only 2G/3G)(I use WiFi all the time). I have no plans to use LTE/4G (VoLTE). I just want to experience Apple.*


Buddy, if u just want to experience Apple, then why not buy the latest gen ipodTouch models and save money for some other cause.
Spending that much amount just for simple experience on Apple is not worth at all.

and if u want to use the BSNL or any other carrier then make sure to buy the factory unlocked model of iphone, then only any sim will work.


----------



## Shah (Mar 19, 2017)

How usable is a 16GB iPhone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

Shah said:


> How usable is a 16GB iPhone?



Depends on which iPhone. Total usable space would be around ~11GB. You would constantly transfer media to your PC if you want to keep a good amount of space. 
At the end of the day, it all comes down to usage.


----------



## Shah (Mar 19, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Depends on which iPhone. Total usable space would be around ~11GB. You would constantly transfer media to your PC if you want to keep a good amount of space.
> At the end of the day, it all comes down to usage.



I was considering the iPhone SE. I transfer photos to PC and don't store any other media. It'll be just the apps. Since the sizes of apps grow every year, I just don't know if it will be sufficient in the long run.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2017)

Shah said:


> I was considering the iPhone SE. I transfer photos to PC and don't store any other media. It'll be just the apps. Since the sizes of apps grow every year, I just don't know if it will be sufficient in the long run.



Just check if they're launching a new SE later this year. Also, there's a new offer too apparently : Apple iPhone SE reportedly getting a big price cut in India | The Indian Expres

Phone is just a year old now. So it should(in theory) get updates for another couple of years. It's enough for basic apps but you would be far better suited with a 32 GB one.


----------



## Shah (Mar 19, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> Just check if they're launching a new SE later this year. Also, there's a new offer too apparently : Apple iPhone SE reportedly getting a big price cut in India | The Indian Expres
> 
> Phone is just a year old now. So it should(in theory) get updates for another couple of years. It's enough for basic apps but you would be far better suited with a 32 GB one.



Yeah, I know about the sale. That's why I am considering buying it. I guess this sale is to clear the stocks of 16GB/64GB ones. I will probably wait until next month. Hopefully, even if a 32GB/128GB variant isn't launched as per the rumors, The prices might go down since Apple will start manufacturing/assembling SE locally from next month.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2017)

ax3 said:


> updated my iphone 5s with ios 10.3 through itunes ...
> 
> now new updates are shown ios 10.3.1 ... which is 25.6 mb (shown on iphone)
> 
> ...


update it via iphone 5s if u r low in bandwidth else itunes


----------



## Dr. House (May 6, 2017)

Suggest me some good utility apps for my iPhone 7 Plus.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 11, 2017)

Nice see still thread is running it has been i think 7 yrs I didn't access the forum. However I remember Zangetsu & Ax3


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2017)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Nice see still thread is running it has been i think 7 yrs I didn't access the forum. However I remember Zangetsu & Ax3


Welcome back Nightmare


----------



## fz8975 (May 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Jailbreaking means rooting right and so voiding warranty even if there is an international warranty right !
> 
> I think timely updates from Apple don't get installed and it's not right if the phone is still under warranty.
> 
> ...


Jailbreak is not for you


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 7, 2017)

ax3 said:


> @NIGHTMARE ... welcome back after 7 yrs ...
> 
> ppl just saw on tv show (whatsapp tricks) ... lady types in english bt output is in hindi ... eg : kaise (typed in eng) bt output is in hindi font automatically ... hows that ???



Just change the keyboard to hindi in 

Settigs>>General>>Keyboard>> then select the hindi keyboard.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2017)

ax3 said:


> @NIGHTMARE ... thanx ... did that ... bt its not it ... its was software switch ...


Would there be hardware switches as well. I mean I don't know actually.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2017)

ax3 said:


> @NIGHTMARE ... thanx ... did that ... bt its not it ... its was software switch ...


That's the only way I know, yes whenever you tap on 123 or emjoli button the language selection will change.


----------



## ashtonalloway (Sep 16, 2017)

Read about the best and worst of iPhone X - 

iPhone X


----------



## billubakra (Sep 16, 2017)

Other companies released all these functions years ago but since SHITpple released it now it is innovation lol


----------



## davidlavallee (Sep 21, 2017)

And the instantaneous installation.


----------



## maheshn (Oct 8, 2017)

It seems Apple has taken misleading/hiding info from  its' customers to a new low.

Turning off bluetooth & wifi does not seemingly turn them off...

News seen on Betanews

EFF criticizes iOS 11's 'misleading' Bluetooth and Wi-Fi toggles for being a privacy and security risk

Link

EFF criticizes iOS 11's 'misleading' Bluetooth and Wi-Fi toggles for being a privacy and security risk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 26, 2017)

appreneur


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2017)

ax3 said:


> which app do you use for video calling ???


Skype and whatsapp


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 11, 2017)

I am unable to tether to windows 10 previously I used as Ethernet but now I have to use hotspot to connect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2017)

^Nope, haven't installed iTunes also. Just backup photos and videos every now and then. Think contacts can be synced to Google accounts by adding it in settings. 



ax3 said:


> am in a fix ... plz help ...
> 
> updated my iphone 5s ios to 11.2 from 10.2 on friday ... downloading & installing is done without any issues (wifi) ... the problem is battery ... after installation, to enter iphone new os i have to typeout my id & pass & move to further steps (icloud etc) ... bt the battery is turning off-on while doing this ... charging via adapter shows 99% & going through process shows 1% ... cant access my phone at all ... anyone knows fix to this plz help ...



how you fix this?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 31, 2017)

Has 11.2.1 got face unlock ? coz now Iphone turns on with face but it’s locked unlocks with just touch before I used to press the button


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NVenkateswar Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> Has 11.2.1 got face unlock ? coz now Iphone turns on with face but it’s locked unlocks with just touch before I used to press the button



Hi

I think phone locking system should capture eye scan also.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> Has 11.2.1 got face unlock ? coz now Iphone turns on with face but it’s locked unlocks with just touch before I used to press the button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you look at it screen turns on
its a feature


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2018)

I own a 5S and an 8 Plus iPhone. In both I am having issues with photo synchronising with icloud. The Photos app is showing as Uploading items but they are not decreasing in number. I always notice that it is Paused then I resume but its not uploading. 

Also, I am trying to download Photos on my Desktop using iCloud software. I clicked the Download photos icon on task bar three times and now the software is downloading three copies with the original also. How to I cancel that?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 17, 2018)

is iphone 8 plus a good buy now? or better to wait for new one.. iphone x is way too pricey than iphone 8 plus


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2018)

prudhivisekhar said:


> is iphone 8 plus a good buy now? or better to wait for new one.. iphone x is way too pricey than iphone 8 plus



No, the new iPhones are just around the corner. Better to buy the new ones.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 17, 2018)

theterminator said:


> No, the new iPhones are just around the corner. Better to buy the new ones.



I heard that the new ones might be more pricer than the iphone 8 plus


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2018)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I heard that the new ones might be more pricer than the iphone 8 plus



How will you buy , single down payment or EMI?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 17, 2018)

theterminator said:


> How will you buy , single down payment or EMI?



EMI..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2018)

prudhivisekhar said:


> EMI..



Then it won’t matter that much , purchase the new generation as that is the future of iPhones , so better be with time.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2018)

Who’s buying the ₹1.50 lacs XS Max 512 GB? 

No news post on the new iPhone launches. I think their launches have died down this year a lot over such highly overpriced items. Not a bright future for them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2018)

theterminator said:


> Who’s buying the ₹1.50 lacs XS Max 512 GB?
> 
> No news post on the new iPhone launches. I think their launches have died down this year a lot over such highly overpriced items. Not a bright future for them.


Fools will buy them for sure.

I would rather invest that amount for better future prospects


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Fools will buy them for sure.
> 
> I would rather invest that amount for better future prospects



Yeah , sure. Also I noticed US based reviewers are denouncing this year’s price tag and not recommending for others.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

PSA:

iOS 12

So upgrade to iOS 12 if you already haven't. All devices running iOS 11 are eligible. Apple weren't exaggerating when they were showing those numbers about the performance improvements. My iPad Mini 2nd gen almost feels like a whole new device.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2018)

thetechfreak said:


> PSA:
> 
> iOS 12
> 
> So upgrade to iOS 12 if you already haven't. All devices running iOS 11 are eligible. Apple weren't exaggerating when they were showing those numbers about the performance improvements. My iPad Mini 2nd gen almost feels like a whole new device.


Already updated in my iPad pro

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Oct 7, 2018)

Updated my 5S too and noticable improvement in performance. 
I am having charging issues with my 8 Plus, everytime I have to flip the cable only then it will recognise the charge. Its happening only after I have updated to iOS12.


----------



## Arvindmundhe (Oct 25, 2018)

Until today, The Verge had a feed with no ads in it. Today I am seeing an ad every few articles.

It is fine that they are now there, but I am wondering if this change has just taken place and other users are just noticing as well, or if maybe iOS 12 brought a change, or maybe something else entirely.

Thanks!


----------



## theterminator (Nov 3, 2018)

How do I get a working call recorder app on iPhone which is not shockingly expensive?


----------



## theterminator (Nov 13, 2018)

iPad mini running iOS 9.3.5 is not showing up in AirDrop on iPhone 8 Plus running latest iOS. 
Any solution? I want to share file from iPhone to iPad.


----------



## Arvindmundhe (Nov 18, 2018)

As showcased on UnboxTherapy's channel, you can see that in some occasions, the XS variants (both normal and max) have an issue where the phone won't start charging until you wake the phone up (tap on screen or power button), and even in extreme cases until you reconnect the cable.

Has anyone here dealt with this issue before?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2018)

^^ Apple has since fixed people with that issue after Unbox Therapy showcased the issue.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 10, 2019)

Cannot login to iPhone 4. I have two factor authentication turned on & iPhone 4 doesn’t give me any space to enter the verification code. Also when I am trying to turn off two factor authentication, the option is greyed out.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 10, 2019)

theterminator said:


> Cannot login to iPhone 4. I have two factor authentication turned on & iPhone 4 doesn’t give me any space to enter the verification code. Also when I am trying to turn off two factor authentication, the option is greyed out.


problem solved


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2019)

theterminator said:


> problem solved


How did you solve? Remote logged out of iOS? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2020)

ax3 said:


> before updating an app ... how to check its size ???


its given in the App Info section in Appstore or itunes


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 20, 2020)

ax3 said:


> before updating an app ... how to check its size ???



Given in info section of app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 21, 2020)

ax3 said:


> i have seen that info ... bt its almost the size of new app ... androids have such small size with updates ...


I think info only shows the size of new app it doesnt show the update size thats how it is in apple app store.


----------



## ax3 (Feb 24, 2020)

@pkkumarcool ... u r right ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2020)

iOS 13.4 is out : iOS and iPadOS 13.4 is now available with iPad trackpad and mouse support, iCloud folder sharing, and more


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2020)

How do you guys backup photos from iphone to ext hdd?Also there is huge cluttering of photos mixing up with whatsapp telegram downloaded photos How to rectify that?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 16, 2020)

I use the sandisk ixpand 
whatsapp and telegram have settings to download the photos automatically only within the app, and save to camera roll only when requested. So you can view the media in the app, but you have to tap and save them to camera roll if you want to do that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 17, 2020)

Anorion said:


> I use the sandisk ixpand
> whatsapp and telegram have settings to download the photos automatically only within the app, and save to camera roll only when requested. So you can view the media in the app, but you have to tap and save them to camera roll if you want to do that.


i have automatic download and save to camera roll disabled but downloaded whatsapp photos are still there.When i backup using icloud these downloaded photos(even not in camera roll) get mixed with camera photos, How to prevent that.I will try sandisk ixpand thought.


----------



## toshar (May 22, 2020)

Greetings
 The iphones SE 2020 has been launched at somewhat good price but here my Iphone 5S got network problems. I bought the device in 2014 and never ever had any thoughts of replacing it and TBH the phone is still going very good. 
Problem - A week ago while talking to a friend on Whatsapp Call on 4G Airtell the call got disconnected automatically with "NO SERVICE" showing instead of Airtel.
- I restarted my phone but networks never came back.
- I troubleshooted the device by resetting networks, resetting all settings and erase and resetting the phone completely, sim removed and replaced multiple times, cleaned it with alcohol but no luck. 
- Sim is working in other phone.
- I dissembled the device to check if it has any network cable unlatched but everything was fine. Removed few cables and latched them back again. Also dropped it intentionally from a feet thinking someone out of place may return back to its place.
- Downgraded to signed iOS 12.4.4 from 12.4.6.
- Nothing worked. Still showing NO SERVICE. Unable to use any payment or banking app as after reset they all require sms service for activation. 
- WIFI + Bluetooth working but Networks not working. Not anywhere inside home, outside home. Sime is Airtell 4g. No other sim is working.
- One cell repair guy I found these days said Only reset can work for you, otherwise changing the antennas with new one is not an option now as parts are not readily available coz of lock down and use the device till then as it is. 
- Using Nokia 1100   
New Iphone- I can buy the latest SE but don't want to. Don't like the curvy form factor and theirs no point of ditching rectangular 5s unless it is beyond repair.  

What to do? It is a known issue but I didn't any solution.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2020)

toshar said:


> What to do? It is a known issue but I didn't any solution.


Nothing other than waiting for gaffar market to open.


----------



## raksrules (May 31, 2020)

toshar said:


> Greetings
> The iphones SE 2020 has been launched at somewhat good price but here my Iphone 5S got network problems. I bought the device in 2014 and never ever had any thoughts of replacing it and TBH the phone is still going very good.
> Problem - A week ago while talking to a friend on Whatsapp Call on 4G Airtell the call got disconnected automatically with "NO SERVICE" showing instead of Airtel.
> - I restarted my phone but networks never came back.
> ...



Did you try a different operator SIM card? Vodafone or Jio? This will help you eliminate whether it is issue with Airtel in general or phone issue. Also what did Google search reveal on the same issue?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> iOS 13.4 is out : iOS and iPadOS 13.4 is now available with iPad trackpad and mouse support, iCloud folder sharing, and more


iOS is still buggy af on my iPhone 7.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 3, 2020)

whatsapp backup is stuck since December 2019... how to rectify ?

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200603/dfeca08dd50071d0244c0d43dec79d55.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2020)

theterminator said:


> whatsapp backup is stuck since December 2019... how to rectify ?


Android whatsapp has unlimited backup on google drive, have you checked your iCloud free storage.


----------



## toshar (Jun 7, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @raksrules  The issue is solved now. 
Nearby phone repair denied to check my phone saying "ye nahi hoga theek" .. Ghaffar Market was the only solution but couldn't go there because of extreme warm weather in the city. 
No other sim card worked in my phone whereas my sim card was working in every other phone so getting a new sim has no hopes but I still gave it a chance and got a new replacement sim from airtell store. 2 hours later it got activated and Bammn.. The phone is working. 
I don;t know what was the issue as my old sim was already 4G butchaning the sim for no cost solved the problem..  Saved money and travelling to karol bagh. 

Issue 2 - Sometimes front Camera work, sometimes it doesn't. Rear camera is working fine, switching to front just blurs the rear camera image but front camera never boots. Switching between camera always works for only rear cam. Also, Factory Resetting the phone makes it work again but then it goes mad again in a day or two. A bug in latest 12.4.7? Just got the update last week.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2020)

Good to know it was solved.

Usually I suggest to avoid updating mobile phones with locked firmware if the current firmware is working fine. The many benefits of latest iOS are anyway noticeable on recent hardware only so not much point updating on older apple devices.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2020)

theterminator said:


> whatsapp backup is stuck since December 2019... how to rectify ?
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200603/dfeca08dd50071d0244c0d43dec79d55.jpg



Which iphone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Jul 6, 2020)

Is it me or Apple removed the "Download Photos" option from iCloud for Windows software? I want to download all of my iCloud Photos to free up space. There used to be a Download Photos along with the Upload Photos option.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 7, 2020)

How do I download all photos,videos from iCloud? I have around 138 GB uploaded to iCloud and 200GB storage is full. I want to free up space and download the photos videos to PC. Earlier there used to be a Download Photos option as cited in the pic above but now only Upload Photos option is shown. Is there any other way?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2020)

theterminator said:


> How do I download all photos,videos from iCloud? I have around 138 GB uploaded to iCloud and 200GB storage is full. I want to free up space and download the photos videos to PC. Earlier there used to be a Download Photos option as cited in the pic above but now only Upload Photos option is shown. Is there any other way?


@Nerevarine @Zangetsu


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2020)

theterminator said:


> How do I download all photos,videos from iCloud? I have around 138 GB uploaded to iCloud and 200GB storage is full. I want to free up space and download the photos videos to PC. Earlier there used to be a Download Photos option as cited in the pic above but now only Upload Photos option is shown. Is there any other way?


Can you try this: iCloud Photos App | CopyTrans Cloudly


----------



## theterminator (Jul 11, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Can you try this: iCloud Photos App | CopyTrans Cloudly



Thanks but I’m looking for a free solution since the above costs $20, the fact that I need a paid solution to download my own photos from the cloud service for which I pay for seems very weird.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Thanks but I’m looking for a free solution since the above costs $20, the fact that I need a paid solution to download my own photos from the cloud service for which I pay for seems very weird.


Then contact the Apple customer care and tell your problem. They will reply


----------



## theterminator (Jul 11, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Then contact the Apple customer care and tell your problem. They will reply


Thanks. Upon visiting the support page I found out that the guide for downloading photos mentions the same steps which I used to follow then it clicked me that I downloaded the iCloud for Windows client from the Microsoft Store app inside Windows 10 as the default link on Apple's iTunes download page redirects there. I uninstalled it and installed the one from the Apple's website, now it is working fine:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Thanks. Upon visiting the support page I found out that the guide for downloading photos mentions the same steps which I used to follow then it clicked me that I downloaded the iCloud for Windows client from the Microsoft Store app inside Windows 10 as the default link on Apple's iTunes download page redirects there. I uninstalled it and installed the one from the Apple's website, now it is working fine:


Another example to not trust MS store for anything important related to drivers/clients & prefer download directly from software creator/manufacturer site.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 18, 2020)

I hv a iphone 5s...A1533..gifted by my US based bro...how to unlock it here in India...the phone is genuine.locally a chap tells me a return email is awaited from USA?so that the new pin lock can be used to unlock the sim facility...but this email is taking ages...the phone is with me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> I hv a iphone 5s...A1533..gifted by my US based bro...how to unlock it here in India...the phone is genuine.locally a chap tells me a return email is awaited from USA?so that the new pin lock can be used to unlock the sim facility...but this email is taking ages...the phone is with me.


@Zangetsu @theterminator @omega44-xt


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 18, 2020)

The iphone status in IMEI check shows activated...tried updating thru itunes...got error 3503. and error 0xE8000015.phone couldnot be restored.tried even ipsw software uploading gthrough imy phone unlocker etc but failed


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> I hv a iphone 5s...A1533..gifted by my US based bro...how to unlock it here in India...the phone is genuine.locally a chap tells me a return email is awaited from USA?so that the new pin lock can be used to unlock the sim facility...but this email is taking ages...the phone is with me.


was the iphone 5s factor unlocked while purchasing or carrier locked ?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 19, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> was the iphone 5s factor unlocked while purchasing or carrier locked ?


see this...i got it rt now


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2020)

Use this official site: 

*www.att.com/deviceunlock/


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 20, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Use this official site:
> 
> *www.att.com/deviceunlock/


phone locked by T mobile USA...anyway somebody here whom i contacted has sent a unlock request email...no reply since more than a week now...wondering what to do.should i spk to t mobile


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> phone locked by T mobile USA...anyway somebody here whom i contacted has sent a unlock request email...no reply since more than a week now...wondering what to do.should i spk to t mobile


_T-Mobile will unlock any T-Mobile-bound phone that hasn’t been reported lost, stolen blocked, or been “associated with fraudulent activity.” The account associated with the device cannot be canceled. *Ask T-Mobile customer service for an unlock by calling 877-746-0909 or using its **online chat service*. _


----------



## theterminator (Aug 1, 2020)

So I was using paid Cloud services since 3-4 years on iCloud and Google Storage until recently I decided to let it go after purchasing a 2TB external hdd, my total in house storage is now 4.5 TB which I think is more than enough. 
I was using 200GB of iCloud at Rs. 219 per month and Rs. 115 GB of Google at Rs. 130 and both were full since my phone storage is above these. If I'm upgrading, I'll have to pay Rs. 749 for 2TB in icloud and similar at google. Since I have purchased recently a 2TB drive that I think I have enough offline storage. I have downloaded all my data from cloud and now I am synchronizing with iTunes. Does backing up with iTunes also include Whatsapp chats/photos/videos? And if no, how to do that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2020)

theterminator said:


> So I was using paid Cloud services since 3-4 years on iCloud and Google Storage until recently I decided to let it go after purchasing a 2TB external hdd, my total in house storage is now 4.5 TB which I think is more than enough.
> I was using 200GB of iCloud at Rs. 219 per month and Rs. 115 GB of Google at Rs. 130 and both were full since my phone storage is above these. If I'm upgrading, I'll have to pay Rs. 749 for 2TB in icloud and similar at google. Since I have purchased recently a 2TB drive that I think I have enough offline storage. I have downloaded all my data from cloud and now I am synchronizing with iTunes. Does backing up with iTunes also include Whatsapp chats/photos/videos? And if no, how to do that?


Your 2TB drive may one day suddenly fail taking all the data with it, that is why people prefer major cloud storage providers because they have much better redundancy than any home user. Just FYI you can get 1TB onedrive storage for ~2800/year & 6TB for ~3500/year in amazon oct sale(myself & @Vyom using it).


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 2, 2020)

andy_65_in said:


> phone locked by T mobile USA...anyway somebody here whom i contacted has sent a unlock request email...no reply since more than a week now...wondering what to do.should i spk to t mobile


chap handling my iphone unlock tells me he got a reject email...wonder what it menas


----------



## theterminator (Aug 2, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Your 2TB drive may one day suddenly fail taking all the data with it, that is why people prefer major cloud storage providers because they have much better redundancy than any home user. Just FYI you can get 1TB onedrive storage for ~2800/year & 6TB for ~3500/year in amazon oct sale(myself & @Vyom using it).



I have 1TB OneDrive storage as I use MS 365 personal plan @₹420/- pm but the seamless way in which data gets backed up in iCloud is irreplaceable & that one can share the plan with family members.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I have 1TB OneDrive storage as I use MS 365 personal plan @₹420/- pm but the seamless way in which data gets backed up in iCloud is irreplaceable & that one can share the plan with family members.


Monthly plans are much costlier, always get the yearly plan of office 365 from amazon oct sale.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I have 1TB OneDrive storage as I use MS 365 personal plan @₹420/- pm but the seamless way in which data gets backed up in iCloud is irreplaceable & that one can share the plan with family members.



Do you use same apple id across family members devices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Aug 2, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Do you use same apple id across family members devices?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No I use different Apple IDs across devices. Their plan allows to add Family members.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 3, 2020)

Back on iCloud, this time 2TB storage plan @749/-. Came here to reduce my monthly costs .


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Back on iCloud, this time 2TB storage plan @749/-. Came here to reduce my monthly costs .



What do you do with 2TB storage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Aug 8, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> What do you do with 2TB storage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its majorly photos, backups & it will keep increasing till 2022 when I purchase 1TB iPhone after completing five year cycle. Ofcourse that dream of completing the cycle can be shattered anytime after release of iPhone 12  coz I have a bad history (bought 4 iphones in past 6 yrs). The last one (SE 1st gen) got stolen but deep down I was happy coz I got an excuse in-front of my wife to purchase a new one 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200808/a22cd211be87ae8d7c34e18518511b24.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> What do you do with 2TB 20TB storage?*emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji28.png


This is what my friends ask me.


----------



## dissel (Aug 15, 2020)

Any iOS user here with iPad and using Brave as a browser and browsing YouTube Desktop Page ? Problem Free Experince ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2020)

dissel said:


> Any iOS user here with iPad and using Brave as a browser and browsing YouTube Desktop Page ? Problem Free Experince ?


I am using ipad. What is the issue ? I don't use Brave though


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 16, 2020)

dissel said:


> Any iOS user here with iPad and using Brave as a browser and browsing YouTube Desktop Page ? Problem Free Experince ?



I am also using iPad Whats the issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Aug 16, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I am using ipad. What is the issue ? I don't use Brave though





pkkumarcool said:


> I am also using iPad Whats the issue?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry for replying late,
The problem is Brave Browser related, Can you browse and scroll YouTube home page unlimited and see unlimited video thumbnail ?
I found only 6 row possible to browse in the landscape mode....rest are loading.....which loads never, Is it my device only or the result is the same for all.

Using Brave browser for everything in iOS because of it’s AD blocking capabilities.Youtube and other News portals looks clean in Brave Browser.
In IOS Firefox don’t allow the uBlock Origin extension so Brave is the only way here.

UPDATE :- Got the confirmation that this not my own device problem, This is universal problem and it is the same for all Brave Browser User.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 22, 2020)

I am looking for best and cheap stylus for note taking for my iPad Air 2.Has anyone got experience with that as Apple pencil don’t support my iPad
@Zangetsu @dissel

Bluetooth vs capacitive one.

without bluetooth -
*www.amazon.in/dp/B082MMCSLR/?coliid=I14I45YWFEOCCV&colid=XJJ5N51BJYHU&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

After reading many review i cam across that this is the best but unavailable -
Robot Check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Aug 22, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am looking for best and cheap stylus for note taking for my iPad Air 2.Has anyone got experience with that as Apple pencil don’t support my iPad
> @Zangetsu @dissel
> 
> Bluetooth vs capacitive one.
> ...



If your iPad running above iOS 12.2 you may look into *Logitech Crayon* - It’s amazing product but the price only 3k less than Apple Pencil 2.
*7k available in Amazon*.
The model you post here - I don’t think it will smooth experience regarding note taking purpose. I have similar stylus with 2-in-1 tip, it will serve as touch replacement only.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am looking for best and cheap stylus for note taking for my iPad Air 2.Has anyone got experience with that as Apple pencil don’t support my iPad


Looks like this caused some ppl to buy wrong product earlier too.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/unused-apple-pencil-2-2000-off.208453/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks like this caused some ppl to buy wrong product earlier too.
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/unused-apple-pencil-2-2000-off.208453/



His iPad Air is latest one My iPad is 2016 model which doesnt support any apple pencil at all So looking for alternatives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 22, 2020)

dissel said:


> If your iPad running above iOS 12.2 you may look into *Logitech Crayon* - It’s amazing product but the price only 3k less than Apple Pencil 2.
> *7k available in Amazon*.
> The model you post here - I don’t think it will smooth experience regarding note taking purpose. I have similar stylus with 2-in-1 tip, it will serve as touch replacement only.



Yes my iPad Air 2 has iPadOS 13 and it is also getting iPadOS 14 too but i am not sure that logitech one will work or not as my model is not mentioned in the description.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Aug 22, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> Yes my iPad Air 2 has iPadOS 13 and it is also getting iPadOS 14 too but i am not sure that logitech one will work or not as my model is not mentioned in the description.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My apologies - Yes, you are right this product will not work to the iPad Air 2 despite of claiming anything above iOS 12.2. It is truly hardware limited and that not compatible with Hardware release before 2019. I’m now going to strike that suggestion.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 22, 2020)

I do outdoor cycling for approx 30 mins with my Apple Watch as the only gadget with me during the activity. The activity ring does show Outdoor Cycling under Workouts but it doesn’t add it to the 30 Mins of the Exercise ring. But yesterday I took my iPhone with me and it did add the workout to the exercise ring. The watch is a series 3 non-cellular one.
Need to know why it doesn’t add the workout to my exercise ring when taking the watch alone?

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200822/0445cdbfbfe84fcb57aa377f53d788ae.jpg


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200822/3e1693433b2406c3b6d04bd8a9b25c78.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am looking for best and cheap stylus for note taking for my iPad Air 2.Has anyone got experience with that as Apple pencil don’t support my iPad


If you have friends and relatives in USA/Canada. Then get this one and it works with your model

*www.adonit.net/jot/pixel/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 24, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I do outdoor cycling for approx 30 mins with my Apple Watch as the only gadget with me during the activity. The activity ring does show Outdoor Cycling under Workouts but it doesn’t add it to the 30 Mins of the Exercise ring. But yesterday I took my iPhone with me and it did add the workout to the exercise ring. The watch is a series 3 non-cellular one.
> Need to know why it doesn’t add the workout to my exercise ring when taking the watch alone?
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200822/0445cdbfbfe84fcb57aa377f53d788ae.jpg
> ...



I never had apple watch.What are its features and how does it track your movements?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 24, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> If you have friends and relatives in USA/Canada. Then get this one and it works with your model
> 
> *www.adonit.net/jot/pixel/



Sadly i dont have friend and relatives in USA. Btw same model was available on amazon india but its currently out of stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Aug 24, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I never had apple watch.What are its features and how does it track your movements?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its a very handy activity tracker with built in functions to read messages and make calls right from your watch. I don’t have to carry my phone everywhere if I need to make my calls, silence my phone ring, reject any calls, get a glimpse of sms/whatsapp texts/emails/app notifications. You don’t read the whole content, it only displays first 4-5 lines of the text received but you get to know from whom it came and what is its importance like I get hundreds of email messages a day which I just glance over my watch and read only those on my phone which need attention like I read the notification of the above post on my watch. Also, its user interface is designed neatly that one doesn’t think for a moment that it is a bad investment. Initially when I was thinking of purchasing it a year ago I was not sure whether it will convince me but I went for it in the fk oct sale and I’m very satisfied with this purchase. It has a serious disadvantage that after wearing it you’ll think of your non-smart watches like the biggest waste of hardware . Like what a waste of hardware when your watch only tells time n day. 
It has a very bright future as it will only get better with time. 
Its not just an activity tracker but a full fledged device of its own. I think it comes with with built in GPS with a cellular /non-cellular version. I own a series 3 non cellular one. Even if I don’t take my phone with me for a walk outside, it will record the activities like number of steps/gps route covered and all and it will synchronize with the phone as soon as I return.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Its a very handy activity tracker with built in functions to read messages and make calls right from your watch. I don’t have to carry my phone everywhere if I need to make my calls, silence my phone ring, reject any calls, get a glimpse of sms/whatsapp texts/emails/app notifications. You don’t read the whole content, it only displays first 4-5 lines of the text received but you get to know from whom it came and what is its importance like I get hundreds of email messages a day which I just glance over my watch and read only those on my phone which need attention like I read the notification of the above post on my watch. Also, its user interface is designed neatly that one doesn’t think for a moment that it is a bad investment. Initially when I was thinking of purchasing it a year ago I was not sure whether it will convince me but I went for it in the fk oct sale and I’m very satisfied with this purchase. It has a serious disadvantage that after wearing it you’ll think of your non-smart watches like the biggest waste of hardware . Like what a waste of hardware when your watch only tells time n day.
> It has a very bright future as it will only get better with time.
> Its not just an activity tracker but a full fledged device of its own. I think it comes with with built in GPS with a cellular /non-cellular version. I own a series 3 non cellular one. Even if I don’t take my phone with me for a walk outside, it will record the activities like number of steps/gps route covered and all and it will synchronize with the phone as soon as I return.


which watch version you have and how does it track calorie count etc?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2020)

Does default lightning cable supports "fast" charging if paired with a 5V2A or higher power charger?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does default lightning cable supports "fast" charging if paired with a 5V2A or higher power charger?


I think it supports but check for more evidence


----------



## theterminator (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a cracked back glass.. can i install a dbrand skin?
Or can anyone suggest a light back case cover ??

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200913/547bc97e70a55ca3c7be472682d442ce.jpg


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> I have a cracked back glass.. can i install a dbrand skin?
> Or can anyone suggest a light back case cover ??
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200913/547bc97e70a55ca3c7be472682d442ce.jpg



how much cost will it take to repair? and which service centre is the best in delhi/ncr?


----------



## dissel (Sep 19, 2020)

Where is the promised Youtube 4k Playback for iPad OS 14 ?

There is no YT 4K for A12 and A12Z chip...After iOS 14 upgrade, YT app updated and enabled the option ‘Web RTC VP9‘ option for Safari‘s experimental feature....but no effect.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2020)

dissel said:


> There is no YT 4K for A12 and A12Z chip...After iOS 14 upgrade, YT app updated and enabled the option ‘Web RTC VP9‘ option for Safari‘s experimental feature....but no effect.


Won't the screen need to be 4k as well?


----------



## dissel (Sep 19, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Won't the screen need to be 4k as well?



No need - As per iOS 14 / iPad OS 14 preview  Official YT app shows / unlocks the 2160p (4K) and 1440p (2K) along with rest of option and this was applicable for iPhone as well iPad...but now after official iOS / PadOS release there is nothing - same 1080p max limitation.
For all iPad screen are capable showing more than 1080p resolution - despite of earlier promised this thing not implemented, This is a BIg Deal for user who can take advantage of the higher resolution of their tablets if not this is big deal to Apple and Google‘s VP9 codec battle.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 20, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Won't the screen need to be 4k as well?


iOS and iPadOS dont have that restriction any screen can play any resolution.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 19, 2020)

Got an iPad 8th gen today. It’s my first Apple device. Any tips/tricks and killer app recommendations?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2020)

setanjan123 said:


> Got an iPad 8th gen today. It’s my first Apple device. Any tips/tricks and killer app recommendations?


install usual apps which you need.
Netflix, Flipboard, Duolingo, Duet Display, LumaFusion (if u like)

*www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/ipados-tips-and-tricks/


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2020)

setanjan123 said:


> Got an iPad 8th gen today. It’s my first Apple device. Any tips/tricks and killer app recommendations?


some of the common apps to have : These are the best iPad apps of all time


----------



## theterminator (Apr 30, 2021)

In Whatsapp, I want to hide all groups without exiting any. 
In archiving, it hides for the period until a new message pops up. Then the group gets into the main chat threads list after which I have to archive again.


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2021)

theterminator said:


> In Whatsapp, I want to hide all groups without exiting any.
> In archiving, it hides for the period until a new message pops up. Then the group gets into the main chat threads list after which I have to archive again.



Is there a whatsapp client that can do this feature? I’m finding it very annoying.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 24, 2022)

Why am I & few other colleagues in office also receiving the message to update payment details in Apple ID. 

I have a recurring payment for iCloud storage. All was fine since 2016 but suddenly this issue popped up for the first time. 

Message displays:

“Update Payment Details
There was a problem with your iCloud+ subscription payment. Update your payment details to keep your iCloud+ with 2 TB of storage plan. “


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Why am I & few other colleagues in office also receiving the message to update payment details in Apple ID.
> 
> I have a recurring payment for iCloud storage. All was fine since 2016 but suddenly this issue popped up for the first time.
> 
> ...


*www.livemint.com/money/personal-fi...m-next-month-details-here-11632628315861.html
Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Jan 24, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.thehindu.com/business/effect-o...on-international-services/article37402242.ece
> Sent from my Poco X3 Pro using Tapatalk



That article is not free


----------



## theterminator (Jan 24, 2022)

theterminator said:


> That article is not free



ok


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2022)

theterminator said:


> That article is not free


My bad, I've updated link to another source.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 24, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Why am I & few other colleagues in office also receiving the message to update payment details in Apple ID.
> 
> I have a recurring payment for iCloud storage. All was fine since 2016 but suddenly this issue popped up for the first time.
> 
> ...


this is why apple offered a 20% bonus to Indian users to add funds to their apple id till 31st dec.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 24, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> this is why apple offered a 20% bonus to Indian users to add funds to their apple id till 31st dec.



is there any solution to this?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 24, 2022)

theterminator said:


> is there any solution to this?



no idea. my first payment wil come in feb iirc and i haven't received any such message till now though i have added a card so i will only come to know then. i am not using much on apple ecosystem. i received an email from hdfc regarding this direction which asked me to add the subscriptions to their smart pay option but afaik apple is not there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2022)

theterminator said:


> is there any solution to this?


No solution other than hoping either the service provider establish a tie-up with one of the leading Indian banks to start supporting new rbi rules regarding recurring payments or allow the recurring payment invoice to be generated for manual payment later once the recurring auto payment setup on card fails.
@vidhubhushan


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 26, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> No solution other than hoping either the service provider establish a tie-up with one of the leading Indian banks to start supporting new rbi rules regarding recurring payments or allow the recurring payment invoice to be generated for manual payment later once the recurring auto payment setup on card fails.
> @vidhubhushan


i am not that worried as its just apple music subscription so if it fails, i might add money in apple id. they might also tie up with banks to include these subscriptin as bills etc. to be used for recurring payments like smartpay of hdfc.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2022)

@theterminator @vidhubhushan Today my apple music subscription auto pay via my cc failed first time Have you guys got any solution for it yet? except adding funds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> @theterminator @vidhubhushan Today my apple music subscription auto pay via my cc failed first time Have you guys got any solution for it yet? except adding funds.


Since the new RBI rule change of online merchant transactions. You will have to enter CVV everytime. I use google pay and each transaction brings me to the Bank Secure webpage for CVV which was not the case before.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Since the new RBI rule change of online merchant transactions. You will have to enter CVV everytime. I use google pay and each transaction brings me to the Bank Secure webpage for CVV which was not the case before.


do you pay for any apple subscription? i am not sure how to do this cant see any option.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't use apple pay. But I'm sure its a simple setup of adding your Card details and begin paying.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't use apple pay. But I'm sure its a simple setup of adding your Card details and begin paying.


not able to use any card now It showing failed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2022)

Then you will have to reenable the card from the Bank I guess. Or send an email to apple about the issue.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 4, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Then you will have to reenable the card from the Bank I guess. Or send an email to apple about the issue.


Card is working everywhere just not on apple.I searched on net its a generic issue now in india Now only option is to add funds to apple wallet and use.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 4, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> Card is working everywhere just not on apple.I searched on net its a generic issue now in india Now only option is to add funds to apple wallet and use.


well i will add some money if it fails next month when it is due for the first time



pkkumarcool said:


> @theterminator @vidhubhushan Today my apple music subscription auto pay via my cc failed first time Have you guys got any solution for it yet? except adding funds.



looks like no problems at your end and apple needs to do something here which they have not done.
check these -> FAQs - Important update on recurring merchant payments on your Credit/Debit Card
*www.online.citibank.co.in/products...erchants-supporting-standing-instructions.pdf


----------



## theterminator (Feb 4, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> well i will add some money if it fails next month when it is due for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today I got a message from my credit card company about a recurring debit of my netflix payment. It will be auto debited unless I change it. 
The same card doesn’t work at Apple. I have to add funds to ID then it will debit. So no solution at Apple.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 4, 2022)

theterminator said:


> Today I got a message from my credit card company about a recurring debit of my netflix payment. It will be auto debited unless I change it.
> The same card doesn’t work at Apple. I have to add funds to ID then it will debit. So no solution at Apple.



looks like apple needs to do something which they haven't and are not interested doing. may be that is why they offered a 20% bonus till 31/12/21 for the amount added to apple id


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 19, 2022)

Guys, is it mandatory to stop using the device once you see that temperature overheat symbol on your iPhone? For some reason when I put my iPhone SE for charge it gets super hot and stops charging until I use airplane mode to reset service. It gets no service on it's own or very little signal at most times and I can see that usage in battery and the battery percentage also drains like crazy. Should I replace my battery I know it's degraded since its health is at 78% and continue to use it as normal. The problem of heat and battery percentage drain could be because of no service on the phone.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 19, 2022)

powerstarprince said:


> Guys, is it mandatory to stop using the device once you see that temperature overheat symbol on your iPhone? For some reason when I put my iPhone SE for charge it gets super hot and stops charging until I use airplane mode to reset service. It gets no service on it's own or very little signal at most times and I can see that usage in battery and the battery percentage also drains like crazy. Should I replace my battery I know it's degraded since its health is at 78% and continue to use it as normal. The problem of heat and battery percentage drain could be because of no service on the phone.



For clarification, is it SE Old version or the new one released in 2020? 

If the old version, then it can be also some fault in logic board as it is common in old phones. Better get it checked.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 19, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> For clarification, is it SE Old version or the new one released in 2020?
> 
> If the old version, then it can be also some fault in logic board as it is common in old phones. Better get it checked.


It's the old SE and yeah it could be a problem but I haven't done nothing never dropped the phone nor spilled water and I have no idea how it happened. However, I want to use this phone for a couple more years so I want to upgrade the battery for better daily backup and also in the hope that it could solve some of those network issues or battery percentage drops. I have no idea where to get it checked. I went to the official apple store and authorized service center twice but they said no problems with the device and if I face such issues and it's not under warranty then get a new one. So it really sucks and my only hope is to try a new battery cause I have seen them issues happen when the battery health has dropped down to 89% or so after nearly two years.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 2, 2022)

@theterminator @pkkumarcool 
it appears today morning apple renewed my music and tv+ subscription using my cc without any issue as my bank has sent me sms & email alerts for 2 transactions at APPLE.COM/BILL. no message from apple regarding this till now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 4, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> it appears today morning apple renewed my music and tv+ subscription using my cc without any issue as my bank has sent me sms & email alerts for 2 transactions at APPLE.COM/BILL. no message from apple regarding this till now.


Looks like Apple partnered with some major bank to make their payment gateway compliant with latest RBI guidelines.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 4, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looks like Apple partnered with some major bank to make their payment gateway compliant with latest RBI guidelines.


received invoice for both. i thought they will send some message like email or something before renewal like prime but they didn't.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 4, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> @theterminator @pkkumarcool
> it appears today morning apple renewed my music and tv+ subscription using my cc without any issue as my bank has sent me sms & email alerts for 2 transactions at APPLE.COM/BILL. no message from apple regarding this till now.


not for me today again apple music subscription payment failed for me.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 4, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> not for me today again apple music subscription payment failed for me.


1. international transactions enabled?
2. remove the card and add it again to check.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 4, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> 1. international transactions enabled?
> 2. remove the card and add it again to check.


yeah both domestic and international transactions enabled(tried card on paytm(with otp) as well as working to buy on origin(without otp))
yeah would do that
Have you removed and added card again?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 4, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> yeah both domestic and international transactions enabled(tried card on paytm(with otp) as well as working to buy on origin(without otp))
> yeah would do that
> Have you removed and added card again?


i did that first time in dec 21 and it worked. tokenization issue (for which i got a prompt in some app, i think paytm to do that failing which i'll be required to enter it every time) might be creating this issue so removing and readding might create token - just some trial n error method. one bank sent me info regarding this and on their site somewhere i saw some services will work but apple's name was not there then but their card works now. looks like its a mess out there and no one has proper info regarding this.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 7, 2022)

For my iCloud storage, i add funds to Apple ID & it will auto deduct it from there


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 3, 2022)

don't know how last month it worked but yesterday i got emails from my bank as well as apple that subscription transaction was declined. 
bank says -"Reason for transaction decline is: Effective 1st Oct 2021, the Bank will have to decline all such recurring transactions on cards initiated by merchants non compliant with the new RBI guidelines."
asked apple support but they have not responded. it appears they either are clueless or know apple has not complied with the guidelines.
saw some people's response at different places that sbi mastercard & icici visa are working for some.
2 weeks back i asked a bank rm how it worked for me when their website says apple has not complied but no one has any answers there as well. this has become a big mystery now.

@pkkumarcool @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> 2 weeks back i asked a bank rm how it worked for me when their website says apple has not complied but no one has any answers there as well. this has become a big mystery now.


Indian banks support & IT dept are mostly clueless when it comes to international txns. The most likely reason for your earlier txn being successful was that bank system actually did not implement rbi instructions at that time & only now they have implemented it. You need to go to banks sites of all the cards you hold & search under "merchant registration/similar" section to find Apple there & register for it on your card.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 3, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Indian banks support & IT dept are mostly clueless when it comes to international txns. The most likely reason for your earlier txn being successful was that bank system actually did not implement rbi instructions at that time & only now they have implemented it. You need to go to banks sites of all the cards you hold & search under "merchant registration/similar" section to find Apple there & register for it on your card.


list of merchants complied with the guidelines which was there on the bank's website did not had the name of apple even then but it worked first time. i checked but apple's name is not there on hdfc, citibank or icici. it appears apple is not interested in complying as their only solution is to add money to apple id. since i am only using apple music, next month i will choose 999 yearly plan to avoid this headache.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> list of merchants complied with the guidelines which was there on the bank's website did not had the name of apple even then but it worked first time. i checked but apple's name is not there on hdfc, citibank or icici. it appears apple is not interested in complying as their only solution is to add money to apple id. since i am only using apple music, next month i will choose 999 yearly plan to avoid this headache.


First time it worked because bank did not actually implemented the system even though its site showing list of eligible merchants. Apple is likely not interested because such international txn revenue from India not worth to go through the hassle of setting up a new partnership contract with a major Indian bank.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 3, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> First time it worked because bank did not actually implemented the system even though its site showing list of eligible merchants. Apple is likely not interested because such international txn revenue from India not worth to go through the hassle of setting up a new partnership contract with a major Indian bank.


i asked about it in hdfc & icici but bank staff is so pathetic that none of them had any idea even though they asked time to check with tech team. icici bank staff (not just frontliners, even 2-3 level above them including tech team) is so idiot now that they don't have any idea about most of them things going on in the bank. they have started sending some useless info sms (like cc statement sent to your email id) at 6:19 in the morning. when i complained they say it is auto sent and we have not done anything. i asked them if their computer system is taken over by skynet.
anyways thanks dear.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> i asked about it in hdfc & icici but bank staff is so pathetic that none of them had any idea even though they asked time to check with tech team. icici bank staff (not just frontliners, even 2-3 level above them including tech team) is so idiot now that they don't have any idea about most of them things going on in the bank. they have started sending some useless info sms (like cc statement sent to your email id) at 6:19 in the morning. when i complained they say it is auto sent and we have not done anything. i asked them if their computer system is taken over by skynet.
> anyways thanks dear.


No problem & this is an issue with all banks in India. Reason being, in India IT dept in any non-IT company is treated as a forgotten side character unless some need arise. The most knowledgeable customer support I have found till now for a technical issue related to credit cards in India has been amex. No wonder Amex cards have a reputation on international level.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 19, 2022)

Latest email from Apple regarding payment


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 19, 2022)

Woah didn't expect apple to accept UPI. I thought it would rather use some third party gateway instead.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 19, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Woah didn't expect apple to accept UPI. I thought it would rather use some third party gateway instead.


upi option was already there before this issue but it required a card for recurring subscription. may be they changed it. i will check it when subscription amount is due next.


----------

